# Special Orders



## halliehallie

Hello! 

I just placed a few special orders with my SA. I would love to know what type of special orders you have placed. I just got approved for a gray mother of pearl alhambra magic single motif earrings. I know that the coral has been placed before by clients. What else?


----------



## koeeeee

How do special orders work?


----------



## halliehallie

I think you just tell your SA?


----------



## baghagg

halliehallie said:


> Hello!
> 
> I just placed a few special orders with my SA. I would love to know what type of special orders you have placed. I just got approved for a gray mother of pearl alhambra magic single motif earrings. I know that the coral has been placed before by clients. What else?



Sounds pretty,  how long did they say it would take,  how much is it costing you and what color gold did you choose?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I got vintage Alhambra gray MOP earrings approved. 
Anybody can request a special order. It's not a big deal at all. You just ask. It's then up to them to say yes or no. Lately they seem a lot more willing to approve SO's, probably because the luxury market is down and they aren't selling as much as they once were. The stores are incredibly slow right now. 
The only catch is that once approved you have three months to decide....and you pay a 30% premium.


----------



## koeeeee

texasgirliegirl said:


> I got vintage Alhambra gray MOP earrings approved.
> Anybody can request a special order. It's not a big deal at all. You just ask. It's then up to them to say yes or no. Lately they seem a lot more willing to approve SO's, probably because the luxury market is down and they aren't selling as much as they once were. The stores are incredibly slow right now.
> The only catch is that once approved you have three months to decide....and you pay a 30% premium.



Thanks for the info.


----------



## Metrowestmama

texasgirliegirl said:


> I got vintage Alhambra gray MOP earrings approved.
> 
> Anybody can request a special order. It's not a big deal at all. You just ask. It's then up to them to say yes or no. Lately they seem a lot more willing to approve SO's, probably because the luxury market is down and they aren't selling as much as they once were. The stores are incredibly slow right now.
> 
> The only catch is that once approved you have three months to decide....and you pay a 30% premium.




I wish I got that opportunity. Asked about it recently and they said you have to be a very special customer (read: $$$). But the SA then told me If I continued to be a loyal customer ($$$) they'd consider the request to make a request. 

Sigh. 

Could be boutique by boutique I suppose. Though will mention it again when I make my next purchase.


----------



## pazt

halliehallie said:


> Hello!
> 
> I just placed a few special orders with my SA. I would love to know what type of special orders you have placed. I just got approved for a gray mother of pearl alhambra magic single motif earrings. I know that the coral has been placed before by clients. What else?



Hallie - so did you order a coral piece? did it get approved?


----------



## halliehallie

Pazt, I placed some special orders and they just got approved! A gray mop magic earrings, pink porcelain (same as last year's holiday pendant) magic earrings, and blue porcelain magic earrings. Very excited. Also, waiting on approval for a collection on a different stone w diamonds. Hopefully, it will be approved.


----------



## pazt

halliehallie said:


> Pazt, I placed some special orders and they just got approved! A gray mop magic earrings, pink porcelain (same as last year's holiday pendant) magic earrings, and blue porcelain magic earrings. Very excited. Also, waiting on approval for a collection on a different stone w diamonds. Hopefully, it will be approved.



GOT IT! you just answered my query from another thread! 

I may copy you on pink earrings as I have the holiday pendant 2015. I was also thinking of doing the dark pink in magic long pendant necklace if they approve it. we shall see! 

Thanks for replying!


----------



## 00sara00

halliehallie said:


> Pazt, I placed some special orders and they just got approved! A gray mop magic earrings, pink porcelain (same as last year's holiday pendant) magic earrings, and blue porcelain magic earrings. Very excited. Also, waiting on approval for a collection on a different stone w diamonds. Hopefully, it will be approved.




Wow! I am surprised that they have approved these prices! Congratulations dear

May I ask in which boutique you placed your request?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

halliehallie said:


> Pazt, I placed some special orders and they just got approved! A gray mop magic earrings, pink porcelain (same as last year's holiday pendant) magic earrings, and blue porcelain magic earrings. Very excited. Also, waiting on approval for a collection on a different stone w diamonds. Hopefully, it will be approved.



Magic earrings? Two stone or three stone magic earrings?


----------



## ShoooSh

i wish they do so in Dubai


----------



## halliehallie

I'm sorry, my SA has requested that I don't share the boutique's location in public as they would receive too many special order requests. 

I got them in single magic earrings.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

halliehallie said:


> I'm sorry, my SA has requested that I don't share the boutique's location in public as they would receive too many special order requests.
> 
> I got them in single magic earrings.



Ok. The supers &#128522;
I recently had two SO's approved as well- earrings with gray mop set in pg. 
If in the US it should not matter what boutique you shop at because the SO's are approved in NYC , although I suppose you need to have an SA willing to place the request in the first place. You can even call them on the phone ( the NYC location) yourself and discuss options. I didn't get the impression that one must be a VIP to place a special order although this may depend on the country.


----------



## fineprint

texasgirliegirl said:


> The only catch is that once approved you have three months to decide....and you pay a 30% premium.


 


do you mean they give you the price once it is approved and then you decide if you can afford it?  also, do they give you a rough idea how much it would cost when you are discussing the SO?


thank you for the info!


----------



## hopingoneday

Fineprint, what is meant is that the special order price is 30% more than the item would be if it was ordered in a stock combination. Does that make sense?

MetroWest, don't despair! I asked about special orders for probably three or four years and was always told no. Then suddenly last year it became yes. I have since gotten two 10 motif gray mother of pearl necklaces and just placed an order for a gray MOP bracelet.

I don't know this for sure, but my impression based on reading this thread for some time is that you may be more likely to have luck at a flagship store (New York, Paris) than a small boutique. But my order was just approved at my local boutique, which is small. I do think that they probably take into account whether you have been a loyal customer. 

And I do think money talks  if you were to walk in and spend tens of thousands of dollars, particularly on watches or high jewelry, I am sure that any special order you wanted within reason would be accepted...


----------



## sbelle

hopingoneday said:


> *And I do think money talks*  *if you were to walk in and spend tens of thousands of dollars, particularly on watches or high jewelry*, I am sure that any special order you wanted within reason would be accepted...



I totally agree.  A number of years ago I really wanted a white gold vintage alhambra necklace and tried to place a special order at a smaller VCA boutique, NM, and VCA NYC.  I was told just a flat "no" at the first two, but at NYC I was told that the standard answer would be no, but for someone who was a big spender, it probably would be done.  And by big spender I assumed that was hundreds of thousands of dollars.

Turns out it didn't matter because I found a lovely white gold vintage alhambra 16 motif necklace in the resale market!!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Just curious, if someone was to sell their special order piece would they get more for it because it is "one of a kind" or less because it is not the standard (what people want or are use to seeing)?


----------



## hopingoneday

sbelle said:


> I totally agree.  A number of years ago I really wanted a white gold vintage alhambra necklace and tried to place a special order at a smaller VCA boutique, NM, and VCA NYC.  I was told just a flat "no" at the first two, but at NYC I was told that the standard answer would be no, but for someone who was a big spender, it probably would be done.  And by big spender I assumed that was hundreds of thousands of dollars.
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out it didn't matter because I found a lovely white gold vintage alhambra 16 motif necklace in the resale market!!




How lucky you are to have found that, Sbelle. You truly have some of the rarest, most unusual and lovely pieces I have ever seen.


----------



## HeidiDavis

AntiqueShopper said:


> Just curious, if someone was to sell their special order piece would they get more for it because it is "one of a kind" or less because it is not the standard (what people want or are use to seeing)?




I have wondered about this too!  I look forward to hearing from someone who has experience with this!


----------



## dialv

I finally paid for my first SO, Gray mop 5 motif bracelet in yellow gold. I am beyond excited. I have been told "No" for 3 years, I was starting to feel like a toddler lol! It won't come in for 4 months but I love looking forward to it.


----------



## pazt

dialv said:


> I finally paid for my first SO, Gray mop 5 motif bracelet in yellow gold. I am beyond excited. I have been told "No" for 3 years, I was starting to feel like a toddler lol! It won't come in for 4 months but I love looking forward to it.



That will be so pretty!!!


----------



## HADASSA

dialv said:


> I finally paid for my first SO, Gray mop 5 motif bracelet in yellow gold. I am beyond excited. I have been told "No" for 3 years, I was starting to feel like a toddler lol! It won't come in for 4 months but I love looking forward to it.


Good for you dialv  Now I hope you feel like a VCA grown-up


----------



## papilloncristal

My request for a SO on alhambra bracelet got rejected because they only take SO for high jewelry in where I live...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

dialv said:


> I finally paid for my first SO, Gray mop 5 motif bracelet in yellow gold. I am beyond excited. I have been told "No" for 3 years, I was starting to feel like a toddler lol! It won't come in for 4 months but I love looking forward to it.


YAY!!
Can you please tell me how you decided on yg (vs pg or wg)?
I'm literally stuck with this decision. I can't decide and I change my mind each week!!
I'm terrified that after wanting gray mop for years and finally having the opportunity to order it I won't be happy once it arrives because I selected the wrong gold.


----------



## dialv

Well I went with yg because last year I bought the magic gray mop ring in yg so I thought I would probably wear them together. I do think this stone looks amazing in either but I always seem to go towards yg[emoji4]


----------



## dialv

HADASSA said:


> Good for you dialv  Now I hope you feel like a VCA grown-up



Thanks!!


----------



## MyDogTink

dialv said:


> Well I went with yg because last year I bought the magic gray mop ring in yg so I thought I would probably wear them together. I do think this stone looks amazing in either but I always seem to go towards yg[emoji4]



So exciting. Did you have anything else on you SO wish list that contended with this choice?


----------



## PennyD2911

dialv said:


> I finally paid for my first SO, Gray mop 5 motif bracelet in yellow gold. I am beyond excited. I have been told "No" for 3 years, I was starting to feel like a toddler lol! It won't come in for 4 months but I love looking forward to it.



Congrats!!


----------



## dialv

MyDogTink said:


> So exciting. Did you have anything else on you SO wish list that contended with this choice?



Just this Thanks, it is exciting!


----------



## chaneljewel

So exciting dialv!


----------



## Notorious Pink

dialv said:


> I finally paid for my first SO, Gray mop 5 motif bracelet in yellow gold. I am beyond excited. I have been told "No" for 3 years, I was starting to feel like a toddler lol! It won't come in for 4 months but I love looking forward to it.



Ok to ask what the quoted price for this was?


----------



## dialv

BBC said:


> Ok to ask what the quoted price for this was?



Yes, it's ok, 5950.00 plus tax Canadian.


----------



## MyDogTink

dialv said:


> Yes, it's ok, 5950.00 plus tax Canadian.



Is there a 30% surcharge for SOs? If so, what's the guideline they use since this is something not already priced?


----------



## dialv

MyDogTink said:


> Is there a 30% surcharge for SOs? If so, what's the guideline they use since this is something not already priced?



I looked back in my emails, Canada had a price increase last April 2015 where some of the stones (malachite bracelet) went up to 5450. The Chalcedony 5 motif is around 5850.00 so this bracelet seems pretty fairly priced. I think I would have shelled out more if they asked though lol


----------



## MyDogTink

dialv said:


> I looked back in my emails, Canada had a price increase last April 2015 where some of the stones (malachite bracelet) went up to 5450. The Chalcedony 5 motif is around 5850.00 so this bracelet seems pretty fairly priced. I think I would have shelled out more if they asked though lol



Glad you secured it before they did ask for more money! Seriously, can't wait to see it!


----------



## Notorious Pink

dialv said:


> Yes, it's ok, 5950.00 plus tax Canadian.





dialv said:


> I looked back in my emails, Canada had a price increase last April 2015 where some of the stones (malachite bracelet) went up to 5450. The Chalcedony 5 motif is around 5850.00 so this bracelet seems pretty fairly priced. I think I would have shelled out more if they asked though lol



Good to know - thank you!


----------



## hopingoneday

papilloncristal said:


> My request for a SO on alhambra bracelet got rejected because they only take SO for high jewelry in where I live...



Keep asking. I was told "no" for three years and then finally got a "yes." In my experience, you are more likely to be told yes if you order from a flagship boutique in a major city (Paris, NY).


----------



## drpn21

My special order lotus earrings in yellow gold arrived . Love them ! [emoji7]


----------



## bruingirl

drpn21 said:


> View attachment 3532434
> 
> 
> 
> My special order lotus earrings in yellow gold arrived . Love them ! [emoji7]



They're gorgeous !


----------



## drpn21

bruingirl said:


> They're gorgeous !



Thankyou!

Here is another photo. The workmanship is amazing!


----------



## EpiFanatic

drpn21 said:


> View attachment 3532434
> 
> 
> 
> My special order lotus earrings in yellow gold arrived . Love them ! [emoji7]



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## CATEYES

drpn21 said:


> Thankyou!
> 
> Here is another photo. The workmanship is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3532445


Wow these are gorgeous in YG! I agree, the workmanship is amazing and can easily be seen in the YG. Big congrats!! Hope you decide to post a mod shot as we've never seen anyone with these!


----------



## drpn21

EpiFanatic said:


> Gorgeous!!!





CATEYES said:


> Wow these are gorgeous in YG! I agree, the workmanship is amazing and can easily be seen in the YG. Big congrats!! Hope you decide to post a mod shot as we've never seen anyone with these!



Thankyou both.

I will try and take a mod shot in sunlight and will post x


----------



## sbelle

drpn21 said:


> View attachment 3532434
> 
> 
> 
> My special order lotus earrings in yellow gold arrived . Love them ! [emoji7]




Amazing!  I have the lotus in white gold, but your picture makes me want yellow gold!    Congratulations!


----------



## drpn21

sbelle said:


> Amazing!  I have the lotus in white gold, but your picture makes me want yellow gold!    Congratulations!



Thank you sbelle.

Your vca earring collection is simply droolworthy by the way!


----------



## dialv

drpn21 said:


> View attachment 3532434
> 
> 
> 
> My special order lotus earrings in yellow gold arrived . Love them ! [emoji7]



Oh those are dreamy[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## hopingoneday

drpn21 said:


> View attachment 3532434
> 
> 
> 
> My special order lotus earrings in yellow gold arrived . Love them ! [emoji7]



Gorgeous in YG!


----------



## pazt

My SO pink sevre bracelet in RG finally arrive after 10 months (timeline quote was 6 mos). It is alternating w rose gold Alhambra motif. 2 RG, 3 pink sevre. They perfectly match the 2015 holiday pendant.


----------



## 911snowball

Beautiful bracelet, Pazt. Totally worth the wait!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

pazt said:


> View attachment 3617458
> View attachment 3617459
> 
> 
> My SO pink sevre bracelet in RG finally arrive after 10 months (timeline quote was 6 mos). It is alternating w rose gold Alhambra motif. 2 RG, 3 pink sevre. They perfectly match the 2015 holiday pendant.



Pazt, this is awesome!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## birkin10600

pazt said:


> View attachment 3617458
> View attachment 3617459
> 
> 
> My SO pink sevre bracelet in RG finally arrive after 10 months (timeline quote was 6 mos). It is alternating w rose gold Alhambra motif. 2 RG, 3 pink sevre. They perfectly match the 2015 holiday pendant.


Oh wow! Such a nice and special bracelet! Congrats! [emoji175]


----------



## lisawhit

pazt said:


> View attachment 3617458
> View attachment 3617459
> 
> 
> My SO pink sevre bracelet in RG finally arrive after 10 months (timeline quote was 6 mos). It is alternating w rose gold Alhambra motif. 2 RG, 3 pink sevre. They perfectly match the 2015 holiday pendant.


It's absolutely stunning Pazt!!!!!  Such a great idea to have this made!!!!  Congratulations


----------



## luvprada

Beautiful enjoy!


----------



## surfergirljen

drpn21 said:


> Thankyou!
> 
> Here is another photo. The workmanship is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3532445


SWOONING.


----------



## dialv

pazt said:


> View attachment 3617458
> View attachment 3617459
> 
> 
> My SO pink sevre bracelet in RG finally arrive after 10 months (timeline quote was 6 mos). It is alternating w rose gold Alhambra motif. 2 RG, 3 pink sevre. They perfectly match the 2015 holiday pendant.



Stunning[emoji177]


----------



## Mali_

pazt said:


> View attachment 3617458
> View attachment 3617459
> 
> 
> My SO pink sevre bracelet in RG finally arrive after 10 months (timeline quote was 6 mos). It is alternating w rose gold Alhambra motif. 2 RG, 3 pink sevre. They perfectly match the 2015 holiday pendant.


Wow. Ultrafem and ultra pretty


----------



## Rhl2987

drpn21 said:


> Thankyou!
> 
> Here is another photo. The workmanship is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3532445


Love these! So classic!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

pazt said:


> View attachment 3617458
> View attachment 3617459
> 
> 
> My SO pink sevre bracelet in RG finally arrive after 10 months (timeline quote was 6 mos). It is alternating w rose gold Alhambra motif. 2 RG, 3 pink sevre. They perfectly match the 2015 holiday pendant.



Wow! Pazt they're gorgeous! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## drpn21

pazt said:


> View attachment 3617458
> View attachment 3617459
> 
> 
> My SO pink sevre bracelet in RG finally arrive after 10 months (timeline quote was 6 mos). It is alternating w rose gold Alhambra motif. 2 RG, 3 pink sevre. They perfectly match the 2015 holiday pendant.



So pretty!


----------



## HADASSA

pazt said:


> View attachment 3617458
> View attachment 3617459
> 
> 
> My SO pink sevre bracelet in RG finally arrive after 10 months (timeline quote was 6 mos). It is alternating w rose gold Alhambra motif. 2 RG, 3 pink sevre. They perfectly match the 2015 holiday pendant.


Pazt, this is seriously gorgeous 

Can you please post a pic showing all 5 motifs? I would love if VCA does something like this for the 50th in PG alternating with white MOP - I need a 10


----------



## pazt

HADASSA said:


> Pazt, this is seriously gorgeous
> 
> Can you please post a pic showing all 5 motifs? I would love if VCA does something like this for the 50th in PG alternating with white MOP - I need a 10



Here it is along with my 2015 Holiday pendant :


----------



## BlondeAndOrange

pazt said:


> View attachment 3617458
> View attachment 3617459
> 
> 
> My SO pink sevre bracelet in RG finally arrive after 10 months (timeline quote was 6 mos). It is alternating w rose gold Alhambra motif. 2 RG, 3 pink sevre. They perfectly match the 2015 holiday pendant.



Oh my I LOVE this! Love love love love. It's so beautiful and special! Now I want to do a special order as a push present!


----------



## pazt

BlondeAndOrange said:


> Oh my I LOVE this! Love love love love. It's so beautiful and special! Now I want to do a special order as a push present!


 
Thank you


----------



## pazt

HADASSA said:


> Pazt, this is seriously gorgeous
> 
> Can you please post a pic showing all 5 motifs? I would love if VCA does something like this for the 50th in PG alternating with white MOP - I need a 10



Thanks Hadassa - I'm actually waiting on the matching 10-motif for this. Will share once it arrives.


----------



## Mali_

pazt said:


> Here it is along with my 2015 Holiday pendant :
> 
> View attachment 3786884


THAT is a beautiful thing


----------



## Mali_

pazt said:


> Thanks Hadassa - I'm actually waiting on the matching 10-motif for this. Will share once it arrives.


I was just going to ask you about this-LOL. Great SO...wish you worked on their design team -they could learn a lot from you! Now I am wondering if they would do pink, RG, gray as a new 16 motif...or 20...I can even see it as a two or three motif earring set... I really hope VCA mixes it up soon using the stones they have readily available now...they could even include RG with diamonds, etc


----------



## HADASSA

pazt said:


> Here it is along with my 2015 Holiday pendant :
> 
> View attachment 3786884


Pazt, thank you so much for these pics 

Now, if something like this is not available for the 50th, I'll be very disappointed. Unless of course, it's even more spectacular


----------



## HADASSA

pazt said:


> Thanks Hadassa - I'm actually waiting on the matching 10-motif for this. Will share once it arrives.


Oh please do  See, I'm drooling already


----------



## HADASSA

Mali_ said:


> I was just going to ask you about this-LOL. Great SO...wish you worked on their design team -they could learn a lot from you! Now I am wondering if they would do pink, RG, gray as a new 16 motif...or 20...I can even see it as a two or three motif earring set... I really hope VCA mixes it up soon using the stones they have readily available now...they could even include RG with diamonds, etc


Mali, are you aware that RG Pave Magic Long 16-motifs Necklace (NOT Pendant), 5-motifs Bracelet, 3-motifs earrings and BTF ring are offered in the Middle East?


----------



## Sparkledolll

HADASSA said:


> Mali, are you aware that RG Pave Magic Long 16-motifs Necklace (NOT Pendant), 5-motifs Bracelet, 3-motifs earrings and BTF ring are offered in the Middle East?



Sorry to jump in...Wow.. I had no idea!! Do you have pictures to share please? [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## HADASSA

Natalie j said:


> Sorry to jump in...Wow.. I had no idea!! Do you have pictures to share please? [emoji16][emoji16]



NatalieJ, I have a pic or two on my laptop. Will search them out and post for you.

But I can post pics from the VCA website.


----------



## Sparkledolll

HADASSA said:


> NatalieJ, I have a pic or two on my laptop. Will search them out and post for you.
> 
> But I can post pics from the VCA website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3787543
> View attachment 3787544
> View attachment 3787545
> View attachment 3787546



Thanks Hadassa! You are such a wealth of information! [emoji16]


----------



## Mali_

HADASSA said:


> Mali, are you aware that RG Pave Magic Long 16-motifs Necklace (NOT Pendant), 5-motifs Bracelet, 3-motifs earrings and BTF ring are offered in the Middle East?


Thanks. Yes, I am but for me, it's not only about diamonds (unless they can put pink diamonds on pink Alhambra - LOL).  Seriously, I am more interested in mixes, not just pure diamond motifs but like a triumvirate of a RG motif (w or w/o diamonds), followed by a pink sevre motif,  followed by a gray motif or maybe even a lapis or turquoise motif (one day)....just a mixture that will make the brand expand even more.  There is a lot VCA could do with Alhambra - they are so very creative on their high end side, I am always befuddled why they are less so with Alhambra.


----------



## Mali_

HADASSA said:


> NatalieJ, I have a pic or two on my laptop. Will search them out and post for you.
> 
> But I can post pics from the VCA website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3787543
> View attachment 3787544
> View attachment 3787545
> View attachment 3787546


I can only drool...and start saving - again.  Bye bye Hermes this year...LOL
I knew about the necklace and ring, but not the rest...thanks so much for sharing....


----------



## HADASSA

Mali_ said:


> Thanks. Yes, I am but for me, it's not only about diamonds (unless they can put pink diamonds on pink Alhambra - LOL).  Seriously, I am more interested in mixes, not just pure diamond motifs but like a triumvirate of a RG motif (w or w/o diamonds), followed by a pink sevre motif,  followed by a gray motif or maybe even a lapis or turquoise motif (one day)....just a mixture that will make the brand expand even more.  There is a lot VCA could do with Alhambra - they are so very creative on their high end side, I am always befuddled why they are less so with Alhambra.



I understand perfectly what you are looking for but right now, we can only hope...


----------



## kimber418

Hadassa!  Those Pave Magic Alhambra earrings.......amazing


----------



## HADASSA

kimber418 said:


> Hadassa!  Those Pave Magic Alhambra earrings.......amazing



I love them as well ... but alas, where shall I wear them?[emoji20]


----------



## lisawhit

HADASSA said:


> I love them as well ... but alas, where shall I wear them?[emoji20]


anywhere


----------



## HADASSA

lisawhit said:


> anywhere



Naughty, naughty, naughty ...[emoji23]


----------



## carowine

Does anyone know if it would be possible to place a special order on the LE Alhambra motif necklaces? I missed out on the 2016 onyx with the diamond -_-


----------



## texasgirliegirl

carowine said:


> Does anyone know if it would be possible to place a special order on the LE Alhambra motif necklaces? I missed out on the 2016 onyx with the diamond -_-


I do not believe that VCA will allow this but you can very likely still locate one.
Your SA can do a search.


----------



## 911snowball

TGG, I saw an SO at my boutique- Gray MOP.  I think we are going to have to cave sooner rather than later. It was gorgeous.
It was a 5 motif bracelet.  For me, I want a necklace, either a 20 or two tens .


----------



## texasgirliegirl

911snowball said:


> TGG, I saw an SO at my boutique- Gray MOP.  I think we are going to have to cave sooner rather than later. It was gorgeous.
> It was a 5 motif bracelet.  For me, I want a necklace, either a 20 or two tens .


You are so RIGHT!!!
I just wish that VCA would cave first and offer it to us.
Was the SO yg or pg?  I would prefer pink gold (I think).


----------



## 911snowball

It was PG


----------



## texasgirliegirl

911snowball said:


> It was PG


Oh my GOODNESS.
Please tell me if the pink gold was a nice compliment.  I have struggled with this decision and have never seen more than the single pendant (holiday) inn this combination.  
Like you, I would request either a 20 motif or two 10's.


----------



## 911snowball

TGG, this is precisely the dilemma.  I would want to mix this with my other pieces which are mostly yg.  The only pg I have is the holiday pendants. Attached, I have a photo that I have saved from an auction site- not sure if it is even authentic or not but it is the closest thing I can find.  The photo shows the gray MOP set in yg.  I did not feel comfortable asking to take a pic  of the bracelet when I was there (believe me I was thinking about it!) as it was not my SO and I didn't feel right doing it.  I would have liked to have a comparison photo.  In short, both are great.  I think it comes down to deciding on individual skin tone. It is a brutal choice for sure! I'm still on the fence as I think pg is a great compliment to gray but yg would mix better I think especially if mixed with 10 motif VA yg.


----------



## Notorious Pink

I'm happy to mix VCA PG and YG but I prefer PG so I would do that!!! [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

911snowball said:


> TGG, this is precisely the dilemma.  I would want to mix this with my other pieces which are mostly yg.  The only pg I have is the holiday pendants. Attached, I have a photo that I have saved from an auction site- not sure if it is even authentic or not but it is the closest thing I can find.  The photo shows the gray MOP set in yg.  I did not feel comfortable asking to take a pic  of the bracelet when I was there (believe me I was thinking about it!) as it was not my SO and I didn't feel right doing it.  I would have liked to have a comparison photo.  In short, both are great.  I think it comes down to deciding on individual skin tone. It is a brutal choice for sure! I'm still on the fence as I think pg is a great compliment to gray but yg would mix better I think especially if mixed with 10 motif VA yg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3885568


This is exactly my situation!! 
I only have the gray mop/pg pendant and perlee hoops in pg. The rest of my collection is either set in yg or pave.


----------



## HADASSA

911snowball said:


> TGG, this is precisely the dilemma.  I would want to mix this with my other pieces which are mostly yg.  The only pg I have is the holiday pendants. Attached, I have a photo that I have saved from an auction site- not sure if it is even authentic or not but it is the closest thing I can find.  The photo shows the gray MOP set in yg.  I did not feel comfortable asking to take a pic  of the bracelet when I was there (believe me I was thinking about it!) as it was not my SO and I didn't feel right doing it.  I would have liked to have a comparison photo.  In short, both are great.  I think it comes down to deciding on individual skin tone. It is a brutal choice for sure! I'm still on the fence as I think pg is a great compliment to gray but yg would mix better I think especially if mixed with 10 motif VA yg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3885568





texasgirliegirl said:


> This is exactly my situation!!
> I only have the gray mop/pg pendant and perlee hoops in pg. The rest of my collection is either set in yg or pave.



I think PG will be more subtle but YG will pop more. You both have to know what you want from the necklace - PG and grey MOP sounds special [emoji7]


----------



## 911snowball

Well summarized Hadassa- after seeing the SO bracelet (gray w/pg) and reviewing it in my mind  for a few days I am leaning toward that choice. .
I was allowed to try it on and i should have thought to hold another piece close to see how it mixed.  But what I did observe is how well the gray and pg go together.  Pink and grey are colors that compliment each other very well.  I think you  really captured it when you said the pg would be more subtle.  I think it will be more elegant. And we know that the difference between VCA wg and pg is minimal which allows us to mix them sometimes.  Thank you for your thoughts ladies, it helped me very much!


----------



## HADASSA

911snowball said:


> Well summarized Hadassa- after seeing the SO bracelet (gray w/pg) and reviewing it in my mind  for a few days I am leaning toward that choice. .
> I was allowed to try it on and i should have thought to hold another piece close to see how it mixed.  But what I did observe is how well the gray and pg go together.  Pink and grey are colors that compliment each other very well.  I think you  really captured it when you said the pg would be more subtle.  I think it will be more elegant. And we know that the difference between VCA wg and pg is minimal which allows us to mix them sometimes.  Thank you for your thoughts ladies, it helped me very much!



You’re most welcome [emoji253]

Some of us, because of our skin tone, can carry off either YG or PG equally well [emoji1360] However, with that said, if I have to pay 30% more, I will SO what makes my heart sing louder and what compliments my skin tone better.


----------



## wemakesparksfly

I know this thread has been quiet for a little bit, but I'll try my luck and see what happens. I was looking into purchasing a vintage Alhambra pendant in Onyx with WG, and have been told that they are only available in the NY boutique. I am located in Australia, so would it be considered to be a SO to get one into my local boutique for me?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## hopingoneday

wemakesparksfly said:


> I know this thread has been quiet for a little bit, but I'll try my luck and see what happens. I was looking into purchasing a vintage Alhambra pendant in Onyx with WG, and have been told that they are only available in the NY boutique. I am located in Australia, so would it be considered to be a SO to get one into my local boutique for me?
> 
> Thank you in advance!



I do believe it would be considered a special order (which seems silly!), and there is a premium on special orders – I believe it is 30% above the regular price for that item.  Have you considered calling or emailing the New York boutique and simply asking them to ship it? Perhaps they might?


----------



## ani108

hopingoneday said:


> I have since gotten two 10 motif gray mother of pearl necklaces and just placed an order for a gray MOP bracelet.



May I please see photos of these?


----------



## dialv

Finally getting around to posting my yg grey mop bracelet.  Here with my ring, thanks for letting me share


----------



## birkin10600

dialv said:


> Finally getting around to posting my yg grey mop bracelet.  Here with my ring, thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4024467


 It's just so lovely! [emoji173] Congratulations!


----------



## Notorious Pink

dialv said:


> Finally getting around to posting my yg grey mop bracelet.  Here with my ring, thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4024467



This is truly gorgeous. [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## lynne_ross

dialv said:


> Finally getting around to posting my yg grey mop bracelet.  Here with my ring, thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4024467



I wish this was a standard piece, so gorgeous!


----------



## dialv

Thanks everyone!! It’s hard to capture the greens and purples in the stones to do them justice


----------



## Vcacollector

Just out of curiosity, how long does it take to get a special order? Do they ever approve anything in turquoise or lapis? I would love to special order a lapis and diamond 10 motif necklace or even just a lapis 10 motif!!!!! Thanks


----------



## JulesB68

My very own special 50th anniversary celebration finally arrived! 
Apologies for the terrible photos; they are so blingy, I was struggling to take pictures! Think this may be the reason they don't sell this as a regular item, no-one would need to buy the diamond version!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

JulesB68 said:


> My very own special 50th anniversary celebration finally arrived!
> Apologies for the terrible photos; they are so blingy, I was struggling to take pictures! Think this may be the reason they don't sell this as a regular item, no-one would need to buy the diamond version!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4257346
> View attachment 4257347
> View attachment 4257348


LOVE! LOVE! LOVE!


----------



## Coconuts40

JulesB68 said:


> My very own special 50th anniversary celebration finally arrived!
> Apologies for the terrible photos; they are so blingy, I was struggling to take pictures! Think this may be the reason they don't sell this as a regular item, no-one would need to buy the diamond version!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4257346
> View attachment 4257347
> View attachment 4257348



Wow!!! Congratulations, simply stunning!!


----------



## hopiko

JulesB68 said:


> My very own special 50th anniversary celebration finally arrived!
> Apologies for the terrible photos; they are so blingy, I was struggling to take pictures! Think this may be the reason they don't sell this as a regular item, no-one would need to buy the diamond version!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4257346
> View attachment 4257347
> View attachment 4257348


Gorgeous!  Beautiful pieces!  Congrats!


----------



## miniobsession

JulesB68 said:


> My very own special 50th anniversary celebration finally arrived!
> Apologies for the terrible photos; they are so blingy, I was struggling to take pictures! Think this may be the reason they don't sell this as a regular item, no-one would need to buy the diamond version!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4257346
> View attachment 4257347
> View attachment 4257348



They’re beautiful! Congrats! I’m in love with your bracelet, would you mind sharing the price? TIA[emoji4]


----------



## EpiFanatic

JulesB68 said:


> My very own special 50th anniversary celebration finally arrived!
> Apologies for the terrible photos; they are so blingy, I was struggling to take pictures! Think this may be the reason they don't sell this as a regular item, no-one would need to buy the diamond version!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4257346
> View attachment 4257347
> View attachment 4257348



OMG this is STUNNING!!  Congratulations!  I love this!!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Can I ask how long this SO took?


----------



## ShoooSh

JulesB68 said:


> My very own special 50th anniversary celebration finally arrived!
> Apologies for the terrible photos; they are so blingy, I was struggling to take pictures! Think this may be the reason they don't sell this as a regular item, no-one would need to buy the diamond version!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4257346
> View attachment 4257347
> View attachment 4257348



Congrats[emoji813]️[emoji813]️


----------



## JulesB68

EpiFanatic said:


> Can I ask how long this SO took?



Almost 6 months


----------



## cece1

JulesB68 said:


> My very own special 50th anniversary celebration finally arrived!
> Apologies for the terrible photos; they are so blingy, I was struggling to take pictures! Think this may be the reason they don't sell this as a regular item, no-one would need to buy the diamond version!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4257346
> View attachment 4257347
> View attachment 4257348


I die!!!  This is beyond words


----------



## izzyParis

JulesB68 said:


> My very own special 50th anniversary celebration finally arrived!
> Apologies for the terrible photos; they are so blingy, I was struggling to take pictures! Think this may be the reason they don't sell this as a regular item, no-one would need to buy the diamond version!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4257346
> View attachment 4257347
> View attachment 4257348



Beautiful!  The temptation is real after seeing your necklace!


----------



## EpiFanatic

JulesB68 said:


> Almost 6 months



Gotcha. Thank you. I guess I will need to be patient.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

JulesB68 said:


> My very own special 50th anniversary celebration finally arrived!
> Apologies for the terrible photos; they are so blingy, I was struggling to take pictures! Think this may be the reason they don't sell this as a regular item, no-one would need to buy the diamond version!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4257346
> View attachment 4257347
> View attachment 4257348


It’s a stunner. I want it too!!! I could not believe that this is not available normally.


----------



## Alena21

dialv said:


> Finally getting around to posting my yg grey mop bracelet.  Here with my ring, thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4024467


Too pretty!


----------



## EpiFanatic

JulesB68 said:


> My very own special 50th anniversary celebration finally arrived!
> Apologies for the terrible photos; they are so blingy, I was struggling to take pictures! Think this may be the reason they don't sell this as a regular item, no-one would need to buy the diamond version!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4257346
> View attachment 4257347
> View attachment 4257348



Would you mind posting a modeling shot?


----------



## ShoooSh

Its finally my turn to share my own SO ! GMOP single magic pendant in YG[emoji813]️


----------



## birkin10600

ShoooSh said:


> Its finally my turn to share my own SO ! GMOP single magic pendant in YG[emoji813]️


Stunning! [emoji173] I need this in my life!


----------



## Rami00

ShoooSh said:


> Its finally my turn to share my own SO ! GMOP single magic pendant in YG[emoji813]️


so dreamy!


----------



## gagabag

ShoooSh said:


> Its finally my turn to share my own SO ! GMOP single magic pendant in YG[emoji813]️


Oh wow! I think you’ve just enabled me on what my SO would be!
Would you be comfortable to share how much it was?


----------



## ShoooSh

gagabag said:


> Oh wow! I think you’ve just enabled me on what my SO would be!
> Would you be comfortable to share how much it was?



Thank you dear[emoji813]️ ofcourse, its 29500 AED


----------



## nicole0612

ShoooSh said:


> Its finally my turn to share my own SO ! GMOP single magic pendant in YG[emoji813]️



It’s so beautiful and unique! Congrats!


----------



## gagabag

ShoooSh said:


> Thank you dear[emoji813]️ ofcourse, its 29500 AED


Thank you! I’m contemplating between this or the earrings. Yours look so divine! Enjoy it well!


----------



## MYH

ShoooSh said:


> Its finally my turn to share my own SO ! GMOP single magic pendant in YG[emoji813]️


So dreamy. This is spectacular


----------



## lisawhit

ShoooSh said:


> Its finally my turn to share my own SO ! GMOP single magic pendant in YG[emoji813]️



OMG absolutely gorgeous, Congratulations


----------



## kimber418

ShoooSh said:


> Its finally my turn to share my own SO ! GMOP single magic pendant in YG[emoji813]️


SHooosh......THIS IS absolutely gorgeous!   I just want to keep looking at it.......
Congrats!  What an awesome Special Order piece.   You will wear it so much!


----------



## hopiko

ShoooSh said:


> Its finally my turn to share my own SO ! GMOP single magic pendant in YG[emoji813]️


CONGRATULATIONS!!!  It is stunning!!!!


----------



## ShoooSh

Thank u ladies [emoji177]


----------



## EpiFanatic

ShoooSh said:


> Its finally my turn to share my own SO ! GMOP single magic pendant in YG[emoji813]️



Dreamy...


----------



## Alena21

ShoooSh said:


> Its finally my turn to share my own SO ! GMOP single magic pendant in YG[emoji813]️


I'm in love!


----------



## Alena21

One of my friends did a SO white gold lapis and diamonds alternating VA bracelet. She is not on the forum. As soon as she gets it and allows me to take pics I'll post it here!


----------



## Rhl2987

ShoooSh said:


> Its finally my turn to share my own SO ! GMOP single magic pendant in YG[emoji813]️


This is stunningly beautiful. Congratulations!! Are you enjoying your new-ish piece? I have the opportunity to place a PG GMOP SO and I'm deciding between this, the magic Alhambra earrings, VA earrings, and perhaps a VA pendant with a longer chain. I would love to see some mod shots of this long and short, and would also love to hear if you have other GMOP pieces and how you're enjoying wearing them with this!


----------



## Phoenix123

Rhl2987 said:


> This is stunningly beautiful. Congratulations!! Are you enjoying your new-ish piece? I have the opportunity to place a PG GMOP SO and I'm deciding between this, the magic Alhambra earrings, VA earrings, and perhaps a VA pendant with a longer chain. I would love to see some mod shots of this long and short, and would also love to hear if you have other GMOP pieces and how you're enjoying wearing them with this!



+1

I second this request please.  I've just placed the same SO, for a magic pendant in grey MOP.


----------



## EpiFanatic

I forgot to add this to this thread, my onyx and WG vintage bracelet. It is truly a stunning piece that fits my daily life style. I love it. Stacks great with my chalcedony.


----------



## Alena21

Found this SO Pure Alhambra WG and GMOP on the net. So beautiful!


----------



## ShoooSh

Rhl2987 said:


> This is stunningly beautiful. Congratulations!! Are you enjoying your new-ish piece? I have the opportunity to place a PG GMOP SO and I'm deciding between this, the magic Alhambra earrings, VA earrings, and perhaps a VA pendant with a longer chain. I would love to see some mod shots of this long and short, and would also love to hear if you have other GMOP pieces and how you're enjoying wearing them with this!



Hi dear & really sorry just saw this! 
Thank u so much[emoji813]️ please pop in DM for mod shot!! 

I am indeed enjoying it & today i received her sister bracelet (will post pix).

My next target is the vintage earrings & maybe in between the fingers ring..


----------



## ShoooSh

Ladies presenting my SO GMOP in YG vintage bracelet [emoji813]️


----------



## Alena21

ShoooSh said:


> View attachment 4367823
> View attachment 4367825
> 
> Ladies presenting my SO GMOP in YG vintage bracelet [emoji813]️


Congratulations! It is a stunner!
How long did this SO take ?


----------



## sakuramickey

Is it possible to SO GMOP pendant only? Do they do vintage size or only magic? 

TIA


----------



## Phoenix123

sakuramickey said:


> Is it possible to SO GMOP pendant only? Do they do vintage size or only magic?
> 
> TIA



I've placed a SO for a Magic grey MOP pendant.  I think they can do Vintage too, though I didn't ask.


----------



## Phoenix123

@Rhl2987,

I have the Magic bracelet and am totally utterly in love with the grey MOP motif.  I'll post pics of the Magic grey MOP pendant when I receive it.  I just hope & pray that my SO grey MOP will be worth the hefty extra premium, that it'll look like this motif!!


----------



## Lisa-SH

sakuramickey said:


> Is it possible to SO GMOP pendant only? Do they do vintage size or only magic?
> 
> TIA


Yes, my SA had offered to SO GMOP 20 motifs necklace, I have not acted upon it yet.


----------



## Phoenix123

ShoooSh said:


> View attachment 4367823
> View attachment 4367825
> 
> Ladies presenting my SO GMOP in YG vintage bracelet [emoji813]️



Beautiful! More pics please.


----------



## Phoenix123

Lisa-SH said:


> Yes, my SA had offered to SO GMOP 20 motifs necklace, I have not acted upon it yet.



I hope you will.  You'll LOVE it!!


----------



## loves

Has anyone heard of any price increases coming up in Singapore? IIRC it's usually in April.


----------



## Rhl2987

Phoenix123 said:


> @Rhl2987,
> 
> I have the Magic bracelet and am totally utterly in love with the grey MOP motif.  I'll post pics of the Magic grey MOP pendant when I receive it.  I just hope & pray that my SO grey MOP will be worth the hefty extra premium, that it'll look like this motif!!


That is absolutely stunning! I hope that your necklace will be just as beautiful!! Do you have much longer to wait? 

I ordered the 5 motif bracelet as I wanted one to stack with my pave/GMOP bracelet, but I could see myself ordering a magic pendant after I see your beauty and the temptation is too much


----------



## Fem1014

Phoenix123 said:


> @Rhl2987,
> 
> I have the Magic bracelet and am totally utterly in love with the grey MOP motif.  I'll post pics of the Magic grey MOP pendant when I receive it.  I just hope & pray that my SO grey MOP will be worth the hefty extra premium, that it'll look like this motif!!



I was offered the same. Debating whether to order or just get the White MOP and save the remaining proceeds for my clover bracelet.


----------



## opadiva

Ladies.. I am on cloud nine ❤️ After over half a year’s waiting, my HG piece finally arrived- 20 motif white MOP with PG. The iridescence is breathtaking the pic does not do it justice. Worth the 30% markup? Hell yes for me. I highly recommend this combo particularly if you love pink gold


----------



## gagabag

opadiva said:


> Ladies.. I am on cloud nine [emoji173]️ After over half a year’s waiting, my HG piece finally arrived- 20 motif white MOP with PG. The iridescence is breathtaking the pic does not do it justice. Worth the 30% markup? Hell yes for me. I highly recommend this combo particularly if you love pink gold



Loving the pinkish hue of the mop! Cheers!


----------



## opadiva

gagabag said:


> Loving the pinkish hue of the mop! Cheers!



@gagabag  me too , thanks dear!


----------



## Notorious Pink

opadiva said:


> Ladies.. I am on cloud nine [emoji173]️ After over half a year’s waiting, my HG piece finally arrived- 20 motif white MOP with PG. The iridescence is breathtaking the pic does not do it justice. Worth the 30% markup? Hell yes for me. I highly recommend this combo particularly if you love pink gold



Beautiful! Congratulations!!


----------



## opadiva

BBC said:


> Beautiful! Congratulations!!



@BBC thank you beautiful ❤️, I remember pink gold looks great on you too!


----------



## lisawhit

opadiva said:


> Ladies.. I am on cloud nine ❤️ After over half a year’s waiting, my HG piece finally arrived- 20 motif white MOP with PG. The iridescence is breathtaking the pic does not do it justice. Worth the 30% markup? Hell yes for me. I highly recommend this combo particularly if you love pink gold


Absolutely stunning!!!  Congratulations!


----------



## opadiva

lisawhit said:


> Absolutely stunning!!!  Congratulations!



@lisawhit thanks so much ❤️


----------



## Lisa-SH

opadiva said:


> Ladies.. I am on cloud nine ❤️ After over half a year’s waiting, my HG piece finally arrived- 20 motif white MOP with PG. The iridescence is breathtaking the pic does not do it justice. Worth the 30% markup? Hell yes for me. I highly recommend this combo particularly if you love pink gold


Congratulations....it is so beautiful!


----------



## DreamingPink

opadiva said:


> Ladies.. I am on cloud nine ❤️ After over half a year’s waiting, my HG piece finally arrived- 20 motif white MOP with PG. The iridescence is breathtaking the pic does not do it justice. Worth the 30% markup? Hell yes for me. I highly recommend this combo particularly if you love pink gold


This is one of the most beautiful VCA pieces I've seen! Congratulations!
I'm so tempted to order one too....


----------



## opadiva

MiniNavy said:


> This is one of the most beautiful VCA pieces I've seen! Congratulations!
> I'm so tempted to order one too....



@MiniNavy very happy to be enabling ☺️


----------



## DreamingPink

opadiva said:


> @MiniNavy very happy to be enabling ☺️



But my concern is, will every piece of the same combination have this pink hue and iridescence? With the 30% mark up, I can't afford to take the risk


----------



## opadiva

MiniNavy said:


> But my concern is, will every piece of the same combination have this pink hue and iridescence? With the 30% mark up, I can't afford to take the risk



@MiniNavy you can certainly request and while there’s no absolute guarantee, they will try to accommodate


----------



## opadiva

Lisa-SH said:


> Congratulations....it is so beautiful!



@Lisa-SH  thanks Lisa ❤️


----------



## EpiFanatic

opadiva said:


> Ladies.. I am on cloud nine [emoji173]️ After over half a year’s waiting, my HG piece finally arrived- 20 motif white MOP with PG. The iridescence is breathtaking the pic does not do it justice. Worth the 30% markup? Hell yes for me. I highly recommend this combo particularly if you love pink gold



So beautiful!!


----------



## periogirl28

opadiva said:


> Ladies.. I am on cloud nine ❤️ After over half a year’s waiting, my HG piece finally arrived- 20 motif white MOP with PG. The iridescence is breathtaking the pic does not do it justice. Worth the 30% markup? Hell yes for me. I highly recommend this combo particularly if you love pink gold


This is absolutely stunning! I  it! Congrats!


----------



## opadiva

EpiFanatic said:


> So beautiful!!





periogirl28 said:


> This is absolutely stunning! I  it! Congrats!



@EpiFanatic @periogirl28  thanks so much ladies


----------



## DreamingPink

opadiva said:


> @MiniNavy you can certainly request and while there’s no absolute guarantee, they will try to accommodate


That's good to know, thanks for the enabling!!
Can't wait to see your modeling pics!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

opadiva said:


> Ladies.. I am on cloud nine [emoji173]️ After over half a year’s waiting, my HG piece finally arrived- 20 motif white MOP with PG. The iridescence is breathtaking the pic does not do it justice. Worth the 30% markup? Hell yes for me. I highly recommend this combo particularly if you love pink gold



I die! Many many congrats! I absolutely love white mop and RG so this combo is heavenly!


----------



## opadiva

eternallove4bag said:


> I die! Many many congrats! I absolutely love white mop and RG so this combo is heavenly!



@eternallove4bag thanks ❤️ I can only imagine how this will perfectly complement your stunning H collection!!


----------



## MYH

By a stroke of luck, I was able to get a two
stone gmop & black onyx pair of magic Alhambra earrings in yg approved. The wait begins....


----------



## MYH

opadiva said:


> Ladies.. I am on cloud nine ❤️ After over half a year’s waiting, my HG piece finally arrived- 20 motif white MOP with PG. The iridescence is breathtaking the pic does not do it justice. Worth the 30% markup? Hell yes for me. I highly recommend this combo particularly if you love pink gold



This is just gorgeous!! Big congrats to you.


----------



## EpiFanatic

MYH said:


> By a stroke of luck, I was able to get a two
> stone gmop & black onyx pair of magic Alhambra earrings in yg approved. The wait begins....



Congratulations!!  So exciting!  Can’t wait to see it.


----------



## nicole0612

MYH said:


> By a stroke of luck, I was able to get a two
> stone gmop & black onyx pair of magic Alhambra earrings in yg approved. The wait begins....



This will be stunning! Congrats!


----------



## opadiva

MYH said:


> This is just gorgeous!! Big congrats to you.



@MYH  thanks ❤️ OMG your SO will be so amazing, can’t wait till the reveal!!


----------



## LadyCupid

MYH said:


> By a stroke of luck, I was able to get a two
> stone gmop & black onyx pair of magic Alhambra earrings in yg approved. The wait begins....


Congratulations!! If you do not mind sharing, what is the quoted price on this special piece please?


----------



## Alena21

MYH said:


> By a stroke of luck, I was able to get a two
> stone gmop & black onyx pair of magic Alhambra earrings in yg approved. The wait begins....


Can't wait to see pictures! Congratulations!


----------



## MYH

EpiFanatic said:


> Congratulations!!  So exciting!  Can’t wait to see it.





nicole0612 said:


> This will be stunning! Congrats!





opadiva said:


> @MYH  thanks ❤️ OMG your SO will be so amazing, can’t wait till the reveal!!





LadyCupid said:


> Congratulations!! If you do not mind sharing, what is the quoted price on this special piece please?


$8200 USD



Alena21 said:


> Can't wait to see pictures! Congratulations!



Thank you everyone! I will definitely share pics once I get them.  It will be a 6 month wait though!


----------



## bagidiotic

opadiva said:


> Ladies.. I am on cloud nine [emoji173]️ After over half a year’s waiting, my HG piece finally arrived- 20 motif white MOP with PG. The iridescence is breathtaking the pic does not do it justice. Worth the 30% markup? Hell yes for me. I highly recommend this combo particularly if you love pink gold


Truly amazing oh my


----------



## opadiva

bagidiotic said:


> Truly amazing oh my



@bagidiotic  thanks dear ❤️


----------



## Notorious Pink

MYH said:


> By a stroke of luck, I was able to get a two
> stone gmop & black onyx pair of magic Alhambra earrings in yg approved. The wait begins....



This sounds really cool. Can’t wait to see!


----------



## LadyCupid

@MYH your creation will be so beautiful! I can't wait to see it. I had to crop an existing pic just to drool in the meantime.


----------



## MYH

LadyCupid said:


> @MYH your creation will be so beautiful! I can't wait to see it. I had to crop an existing pic just to drool in the meantime.


Wow! Where did you find this pic? That’s so cool and will be similar to mine. I just flipped the gmop and onyx. The gmop will be the smaller top motif and onyx will be the larger bottom motif. 

Thank you for posting this! It’s made me even more excited than I already was.


----------



## MYH

MYH said:


> Wow! That’s so cool and was a great idea!! I hadn’t even thought of doing that. Mine is similar with the gmop and onyx flipped. The gmop will be the smaller top motif and onyx will be the larger bottom motif.
> 
> Thank you for posting this! It’s made me even more excited than I already was.


----------



## LadyCupid

MYH said:


> Wow! Where did you find this pic? That’s so cool and will be similar to mine. I just flipped the gmop and onyx. The gmop will be the smaller top motif and onyx will be the larger bottom motif.
> 
> Thank you for posting this! It’s made me even more excited than I already was.


Okay I have redone it to match your spec assuming you picked pink gold. I am a visual person so having pics always help. I am excited for you as well. They look so beautiful already.


----------



## Notorious Pink

LadyCupid said:


> Okay I have redone it to match your spec assuming you picked pink gold. I am a visual person so having pics always help. I am excited for you as well. They look so beautiful already.



Oooh I LOOOOOOVE this.


----------



## eternallove4bag

opadiva said:


> @eternallove4bag thanks [emoji173]️ I can only imagine how this will perfectly complement your stunning H collection!!


Aww thank you for your kind words! I am debating whether to add white mop magic pendant and 20 motif onyx or vice versa. I have the malachite magic pendant that I absolutely love so I definitely ‘need’ a 20 motif somewhere down the line for variety [emoji813]️



MYH said:


> By a stroke of luck, I was able to get a two
> stone gmop & black onyx pair of magic Alhambra earrings in yg approved. The wait begins....



So happy for you[emoji257]... can’t wait to see the beauties once you get them!


----------



## LadyCupid

BBC said:


> Oooh I LOOOOOOVE this.


More than the reverse of it? Either way I think both combinations are beautiful.


----------



## Notorious Pink

LadyCupid said:


> More than the reverse of it? Either way I think both combinations are beautiful.



You can’t go wrong either way. I love gmop but I think I prefer the darker color on the bottom, aesthetically.


----------



## MYH

LadyCupid said:


> Okay I have redone it to match your spec assuming you picked pink gold. I am a visual person so having pics always help. I am excited for you as well. They look so beautiful already.


Thank you so much for doing this! I should’ve thought to do it myself! 

I chose the onyx for the large motif cause I have seen so much variation in the color of the grey mop I was afraid I might not like it. So I thought it was safer to make it the smaller motif where an undertone tone I don’t love won’t matter so much. Onyx is onyx and I know what exactly to expect.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

opadiva said:


> Ladies.. I am on cloud nine ❤️ After over half a year’s waiting, my HG piece finally arrived- 20 motif white MOP with PG. The iridescence is breathtaking the pic does not do it justice. Worth the 30% markup? Hell yes for me. I highly recommend this combo particularly if you love pink gold



I love the pink hue in your WMOP! This is a stunner and I agree - totally worth the premium.


----------



## opadiva

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I love the pink hue in your WMOP! This is a stunner and I agree - totally worth the premium.


@Stardust Andromeda  thank you dear  Big congrats again on your stunning turquoise collection, I can't get your RdN clip out of my mind


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LadyCupid said:


> @MYH your creation will be so beautiful! I can't wait to see it. I had to crop an existing pic just to drool in the meantime.


OMG this is fabulous!!! In your spare time, can you do the same pic with white MOP where the onyx is? Pretty please??? =)


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ShoooSh said:


> View attachment 4367823
> View attachment 4367825
> 
> Ladies presenting my SO GMOP in YG vintage bracelet [emoji813]️


Gahhhhhh what a dream bracelet!!!! Love it!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

opadiva said:


> Ladies.. I am on cloud nine ❤️ After over half a year’s waiting, my HG piece finally arrived- 20 motif white MOP with PG. The iridescence is breathtaking the pic does not do it justice. Worth the 30% markup? Hell yes for me. I highly recommend this combo particularly if you love pink gold


WOW! This is outstanding!!! Definatly looks like it's worth every penny!!!


----------



## LadyCupid

Israeli_Flava said:


> OMG this is fabulous!!! In your spare time, can you do the same pic with white MOP where the onyx is? Pretty please??? =)


Here you go. In case anyone else is interested in this too.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LadyCupid said:


> Here you go. In case anyone else is interested in this too.


you're the best! Thank you my friend


----------



## DreamingPink

LadyCupid said:


> Here you go. In case anyone else is interested in this too.


Very pretty and enabling picture, thank you for doing it!


----------



## LadyCupid

MiniNavy said:


> Very pretty and enabling picture, thank you for doing it!


You are welcome.


----------



## MYH

@LadyCupid Are you secretly working for VCA?!? Cause you are enabling so many of us!!


----------



## LadyCupid

@MYH I worry I might end up enabling myself too.


----------



## gagabag

LadyCupid said:


> Here you go. In case anyone else is interested in this too.



LadyCupid, you are amazing with these visuals! Love them all!


----------



## Gina123

JulesB68 said:


> My very own special 50th anniversary celebration finally arrived!
> Apologies for the terrible photos; they are so blingy, I was struggling to take pictures! Think this may be the reason they don't sell this as a regular item, no-one would need to buy the diamond version!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4257346
> View attachment 4257347
> View attachment 4257348



It's beautiful!!! Many congrats!
Pretty please indulge us with an action photo!


----------



## TankerToad

My SO is arriving next week after a 6mo wait !!  Soooooo excited !


----------



## hopiko

TankerToad said:


> My SO is arriving next week after a 6mo wait !!  Soooooo excited !


Waiting with baited breath......

Congrats!


----------



## TankerToad

My Precious!

View attachment 4455881


----------



## opadiva

TankerToad said:


> My Precious!



@TankerToad  congratulations!!!!!!!!! 
So glad to be twins on this


----------



## Notorious Pink

TankerToad said:


> My Precious!


Yay yay yaaaay!!!!!
CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Alena21

TankerToad said:


> My Precious!


Gorgeous! Congratulations! Enjoy wearing it!


----------



## TankerToad

Alena21 said:


> Gorgeous! Congratulations! Enjoy wearing it!


Thank you all ❤️❤️❤️
Took 6 months but worth the wait and the SO premium to me!
So happy to have this


----------



## Rami00

TankerToad said:


> My Precious!


Loveeeee! Congratulations


----------



## ShoooSh

TankerToad said:


> My Precious!


Luv it! Congrats


----------



## hopiko

TankerToad said:


> My Precious!


STUNNING!! So cool, chic, edgy yet sophisticated! Enjoy!


----------



## EpiFanatic

TankerToad said:


> Thank you all ❤️❤️❤️
> Took 6 months but worth the wait and the SO premium to me!
> So happy to have this


Can’t agree more. Black and white is so awesome.


----------



## TankerToad

hopiko said:


> STUNNING!! So cool, chic, edgy yet sophisticated! Enjoy!


Thank you 
Love the urban sleek edgy vibe of the NYC black abs white combo - this just about completes  a set -
So happy !!


----------



## TankerToad

EpiFanatic said:


> Can’t agree more. Black and white is so awesome.


Thank you !!


----------



## EpiFanatic

TankerToad said:


> Thank you !!


I love it so much I want one just to have it. I would never wear it but I just want to hoard it.  LOL!!


----------



## chaneljewel

TankerToad said:


> My Precious!


So beautiful, tt!  It will look gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## Suzie

TankerToad said:


> My Precious!


You will love and adore this beauty. I wear mine all the time.


----------



## Suzie

TankerToad said:


> My SO is arriving next week after a 6mo wait !!  Soooooo excited !


If you don’t mind me asking how much more was the premium price?


----------



## TankerToad

Suzie said:


> If you don’t mind me asking how much more was the premium price?


I think it’s about a 30% premium


----------



## Suzie

TankerToad said:


> I think it’s about a 30% premium


Thank you.
I find it quite rude for VCA to charge a premium on these pieces. I went into the store and the SA showed me the combinations that I could order with a  30% premium. It makes me mad as they have all of the different metals so why, why, why do we have to pay 30% more, I just don’t get it.
I really want to buy the onyx with white gold but I am not going to as I think that it is such a money grab.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Suzie said:


> Thank you.
> I find it quite rude for VCA to charge a premium on these pieces. I went into the store and the SA showed me the combinations that I could order with a  30% premium. It makes me mad as they have all of the different metals so why, why, why do we have to pay 30% more, I just don’t get it.
> I really want to buy the onyx with white gold but I am not going to as I think that it is such a money grab.


Totally get what you’re saying. But I am weak...  LOL!


----------



## EpiFanatic

My SO solid WG bracelet.


----------



## nicole0612

EpiFanatic said:


> My SO solid WG bracelet.
> View attachment 4468199
> View attachment 4468201
> View attachment 4468203


I really love this. So glad you posted the photo.


----------



## chanelchic2002

TankerToad said:


> My Precious!


Congrats!!


----------



## EpiFanatic

nicole0612 said:


> I really love this. So glad you posted the photo.


Thank you!


----------



## gagabag

EpiFanatic said:


> My SO solid WG bracelet.
> View attachment 4468199
> View attachment 4468201
> View attachment 4468203


I’m so loving that white gold stack! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## EpiFanatic

gagabag said:


> I’m so loving that white gold stack! Thanks for sharing!


Most welcome. Thank you.


----------



## TankerToad

EpiFanatic said:


> Totally get what you’re saying. But I am weak...  LOL!


Haha! I’m weak, too and absolutely adore your new WG bracelet !!
How long did you have to wait ?
I waited 6 mo— but so worth it ❤️


----------



## DS2006

EpiFanatic said:


> My SO solid WG bracelet.
> View attachment 4468199
> View attachment 4468201
> View attachment 4468203



This is GORGEOUS and needs to be regular stock, not SO!!!!!!!


----------



## Mali_

DS2006 said:


> This is GORGEOUS and needs to be regular stock, not SO!!!!!!!


I feel the same about TT’s SO 20 motif in onyx and WG. I’d buy them both.


----------



## Suzie

EpiFanatic said:


> My SO solid WG bracelet.
> View attachment 4468199
> View attachment 4468201
> View attachment 4468203


Oh my, you special ordered the WG bracelet?


----------



## Suzie

I may have to eat my words if they do WG earrings!


----------



## EpiFanatic

TankerToad said:


> Haha! I’m weak, too and absolutely adore your new WG bracelet !!
> How long did you have to wait ?
> I waited 6 mo— but so worth it ❤️


It came earlier than anticipated. 4 months. I was quite pleased and surprised. I love your piece too!!  I want a 20 motif onyx and WG just to stare at and hold.  I love my onyx and WG bracelet. I marvel at it every time I wear it. I agree. I waited 6 months for it and so worth it.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Suzie said:


> Oh my, you special ordered the WG bracelet?


Yeah. I did. .  At least it’s beautiful right?


----------



## Suzie

EpiFanatic said:


> Yeah. I did. .  At least it’s beautiful right?


It’s stunning!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Suzie said:


> I may have to eat my words if they do WG earrings!


Trust me. I’m tempted.


----------



## izzyParis

EpiFanatic said:


> My SO solid WG bracelet.
> View attachment 4468199
> View attachment 4468201
> View attachment 4468203


Seriously love your stack!


----------



## cece1

EpiFanatic said:


> My SO solid WG bracelet.
> View attachment 4468199
> View attachment 4468201
> View attachment 4468203


I requested SO of the WG and am waiting to hear back.  How long did it take for VCA to let you know the request was approved on this gorgeous piece?  The wait is killing me.  It looks stunning on you


----------



## couturequeen

EpiFanatic said:


> My SO solid WG bracelet.
> View attachment 4468199
> View attachment 4468201
> View attachment 4468203


This has been a dream SO of mine! Love it.


----------



## EpiFanatic

cece1 said:


> I requested SO of the WG and am waiting to hear back.  How long did it take for VCA to let you know the request was approved on this gorgeous piece?  The wait is killing me.  It looks stunning on you


Hmmm...  I don’t remember. I think when she got back to me I had forgotten about it. I don’t remember wondering much. I kinda had an idea of how much it was gonna cost already anyway. Good luck!  I am sure you will receive a reply soon.


----------



## EpiFanatic

izzyParis said:


> Seriously love your stack!


Thank you very much!  



couturequeen said:


> This has been a dream SO of mine! Love it.


Hope it can come true for you.


----------



## cece1

EpiFanatic said:


> Hmmm...  I don’t remember. I think when she got back to me I had forgotten about it. I don’t remember wondering much. I kinda had an idea of how much it was gonna cost already anyway. Good luck!  I am sure you will receive a reply soon.


Thanks for letting me know!  I have an idea about cost too because we were originally speaking about other SO pieces.  This item has been on my wish list for a while so the wait just seems extra long.


----------



## Alena21

EpiFanatic said:


> My SO solid WG bracelet.
> View attachment 4468199
> View attachment 4468201
> View attachment 4468203


This is so pretty!


----------



## JeanGranger

EpiFanatic said:


> My SO solid WG bracelet.
> View attachment 4468203










You have beautiful collection. May I ask if you have to pick to wear only one vintage bracelet? Which one is your favourite?


----------



## EpiFanatic

Mai1981 said:


> You have beautiful collection. May I ask if you have to pick to wear only one vintage bracelet? Which one is your favourite?


In this order:
1.  Onyx and WG. 
2.  Chalcedony and WG


----------



## gagabag

EpiFanatic said:


> In this order:
> 1.  Onyx and WG.
> 2.  Chalcedony and WG


I love them all on you and that’s interesting that you’d choose the stones over the solid WG.  I’m curious to know your thoughts.


----------



## JeanGranger

EpiFanatic said:


> In this order:
> 1.  Onyx and WG.
> 2.  Chalcedony and WG



Thank you.


----------



## EpiFanatic

gagabag said:


> I love them all on you and that’s interesting that you’d choose the stones over the solid WG.  I’m curious to know your thoughts.


I love the solid WG. Don’t get me wrong. It’s worry free, very low maintenance and very bright. It stacks great. But I love the stone pieces because I can see the color contrast between the metal and the stone. This color difference emphasizes the quality of the workmanship of the motifs. I really enjoy examining the motifs and the perlee edges and the shine of the metal.


----------



## JeanGranger

EpiFanatic said:


> I love the solid WG. Don’t get me wrong. It’s worry free, very low maintenance and very bright. It stacks great. But I love the stone pieces because I can see the color contrast between the metal and the stone. This color difference emphasizes the quality of the workmanship of the motifs. I really enjoy examining the motifs and the perlee edges and the shine of the metal.



Admired your collection EpiFanatic. If I’m not wrong you have at least 7 different Vintage Alhambra bracelets?


----------



## EpiFanatic

Mai1981 said:


> Admired your collection EpiFanatic. If I’m not wrong you have at least 7 different Vintage Alhambra bracelets?


Thank you Mai1981.  Actually I have six. It’s plenty. I think I’m at a stopping point.


----------



## LuckyMe14

I got a GMOP VA 5 motif bracelet approved! I am so happy!! Cannot wait to get it


----------



## MYH

I’ve been drooling over all your special orders and finally have my own to share. My SO earrings have finally arrived. You may have seen it on my Instagram but i thought I would share here too.

Two motif magic earrings in a two stone combo. Grey mop + black onyx with yg.

I’m over the moon. I posted a short video of the iridescence of the grey mop on my insta.


----------



## nicole0612

MYH said:


> I’ve been drooling over all your special orders and finally have my own to share. My SO earrings have finally arrived. You may have seen it on my Instagram but i thought I would share here too.
> 
> Two motif magic earrings in a two stone combo. Grey mop + black onyx with yg.
> 
> I’m over the moon. I posted a short video of the iridescence of the grey mop on my insta.
> View attachment 4524137


What a stunning combination! Congratulations!


----------



## Mali_

MYH said:


> I’ve been drooling over all your special orders and finally have my own to share. My SO earrings have finally arrived. You may have seen it on my Instagram but i thought I would share here too.
> 
> Two motif magic earrings in a two stone combo. Grey mop + black onyx with yg.
> 
> I’m over the moon. I posted a short video of the iridescence of the grey mop on my insta.
> View attachment 4524137


Lovely


----------



## lynne_ross

MYH said:


> I’ve been drooling over all your special orders and finally have my own to share. My SO earrings have finally arrived. You may have seen it on my Instagram but i thought I would share here too.
> 
> Two motif magic earrings in a two stone combo. Grey mop + black onyx with yg.
> 
> I’m over the moon. I posted a short video of the iridescence of the grey mop on my insta.
> View attachment 4524137


These are goregous!!! Congrats!


----------



## XCCX

Mai1981 said:


> You have beautiful collection. May I ask if you have to pick to wear only one vintage bracelet? Which one is your favourite?



I love how effortless and stunning this looks! Your choices are fabulous!

I’m more inspired to stack my bracelets and worry less now!


----------



## MYH

nicole0612 said:


> What a stunning combination! Congratulations!





Mali_ said:


> Lovely





lynne_ross said:


> These are goregous!!! Congrats!



Thank you! I was speechless when I opened the box. It’s my dream stone combo.


----------



## EpiFanatic

XCCX said:


> I love how effortless and stunning this looks! Your choices are fabulous!
> 
> I’m more inspired to stack my bracelets and worry less now!


Thank you so much @XCCX   I don’t stack my perlee.  It is almost my favorite VCA piece and I always wear that on its own. I just threw it in this pic because it’s also WG and can be stacked.


----------



## Notorious Pink

MYH said:


> I’ve been drooling over all your special orders and finally have my own to share. My SO earrings have finally arrived. You may have seen it on my Instagram but i thought I would share here too.
> 
> Two motif magic earrings in a two stone combo. Grey mop + black onyx with yg.
> 
> I’m over the moon. I posted a short video of the iridescence of the grey mop on my insta.
> View attachment 4524137


This is sooooooo beautiful. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Alena21

MYH said:


> I’ve been drooling over all your special orders and finally have my own to share. My SO earrings have finally arrived. You may have seen it on my Instagram but i thought I would share here too.
> 
> Two motif magic earrings in a two stone combo. Grey mop + black onyx with yg.
> 
> I’m over the moon. I posted a short video of the iridescence of the grey mop on my insta.
> View attachment 4524137


Divine! Congratulations!


----------



## jimmie staton

Alena21 said:


> Divine! Congratulations!


Lovely
"J!m"


----------



## loves

My lovely SA just messaged me that my SO is here

She kindly took this picture so I have something to look at till I book my next flight back. In case you are wondering it was about an 8-month wait.


----------



## izzyParis

JulesB68 said:


> My very own special 50th anniversary celebration finally arrived!
> Apologies for the terrible photos; they are so blingy, I was struggling to take pictures! Think this may be the reason they don't sell this as a regular item, no-one would need to buy the diamond version!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4257346
> View attachment 4257347
> View attachment 4257348


I was wondering if I could ask you if you are still loving your white gold vintage alhambra necklace and you have any comments that you could share regarding the necklace as I am considering the 20 motif instead of purchasing the 20 motif mop.  I am strictly a white gold and platinum gal.  I feel as though I have quite a few mop pieces already, the 16 magic necklace, magic mop pendant and vintage mop pendant. It might make sense for me to not add another mop piece to my collection which is one of the reasons that I was considering a special order 20 motif white gold necklace.  I also considered the pave, but I purchased a diamond line necklace instead and have the long magic pave pendant so I feel as though I don't need to spend the money on the pave version, which also brings me to the thought process of adding the 20 motif white gold necklace.  Any thoughts and recommendations are appreciated as I am still trying to think thru my next jewelry purchase.  I am trying to not be too redundant with my collection but at the same time I have restrictions like no yellow gold etc.  Thank you for considering!


----------



## Mali_

loves said:


> My lovely SA just messaged me that my SO is here
> 
> She kindly took this picture so I have something to look at till I book my next flight back. In case you are wondering it was about an 8-month wait.
> View attachment 4525232


I was just thinking I need some white gold from VCA...those are


----------



## veeleigh

Special order PG and GMOP set: 2x10, bracelet, and earrings. I’m in love!


----------



## EpiFanatic

loves said:


> My lovely SA just messaged me that my SO is here
> 
> She kindly took this picture so I have something to look at till I book my next flight back. In case you are wondering it was about an 8-month wait.
> View attachment 4525232


Can’t wait to see ear shots!  These are so beautiful.


----------



## LuckyMe14

veeleigh said:


> View attachment 4530969
> View attachment 4530970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special order PG and GMOP set: 2x10, bracelet, and earrings. I’m in love!



This is perfection!! ❤️


----------



## Rhl2987

veeleigh said:


> View attachment 4530969
> View attachment 4530970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special order PG and GMOP set: 2x10, bracelet, and earrings. I’m in love!


Beautiful!! I would love to see some mod shots of these!


----------



## MYH

veeleigh said:


> View attachment 4530969
> View attachment 4530970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special order PG and GMOP set: 2x10, bracelet, and earrings. I’m in love!


Wow! Your grey mop collection is amazing


----------



## JulesB68

izzyParis said:


> I was wondering if I could ask you if you are still loving your white gold vintage alhambra necklace and you have any comments that you could share regarding the necklace as I am considering the 20 motif instead of purchasing the 20 motif mop.  I am strictly a white gold and platinum gal.  I feel as though I have quite a few mop pieces already, the 16 magic necklace, magic mop pendant and vintage mop pendant. It might make sense for me to not add another mop piece to my collection which is one of the reasons that I was considering a special order 20 motif white gold necklace.  I also considered the pave, but I purchased a diamond line necklace instead and have the long magic pave pendant so I feel as though I don't need to spend the money on the pave version, which also brings me to the thought process of adding the 20 motif white gold necklace.  Any thoughts and recommendations are appreciated as I am still trying to think thru my next jewelry purchase.  I am trying to not be too redundant with my collection but at the same time I have restrictions like no yellow gold etc.  Thank you for considering!



Hi Izzy, yes still loving my WG necklace & bracelet! For me, the combinations that 10 + 5 allows is perfect; I don't think I would want or need a 20 motif at all. 
One thing to consider is the weight. My 10 motif all WG weighs 37g and my 20 motif MOP weighs 52g. Whilst it may not sound or feel much when picked up by hand, you do notice the difference when it is around your neck! Try out the YG or RG versions in store if you can.
I often wear the necklace with my WG pave earrings, which is as blingy as I get. They look great together.
If you're considering other 'off the shelf' purchases, I do tend to wear my 20 WG chalcedony more often than the MOP one. I absolutely love it, the colour & striations are beautiful.
Now just need to convince DH to buy me the single row perlee bangle! Judging by one of the other threads, I'm not the only one to fall in love with that piece. I've been a very good girl, honest!


----------



## izzyParis

JulesB68 said:


> Hi Izzy, yes still loving my WG necklace & bracelet! For me, the combinations that 10 + 5 allows is perfect; I don't think I would want or need a 20 motif at all.
> One thing to consider is the weight. My 10 motif all WG weighs 37g and my 20 motif MOP weighs 52g. Whilst it may not sound or feel much when picked up by hand, you do notice the difference when it is around your neck! Try out the YG or RG versions in store if you can.
> I often wear the necklace with my WG pave earrings, which is as blingy as I get. They look great together.
> If you're considering other 'off the shelf' purchases, I do tend to wear my 20 WG chalcedony more often than the MOP one. I absolutely love it, the colour & striations are beautiful.
> Now just need to convince DH to buy me the single row perlee bangle! Judging by one of the other threads, I'm not the only one to fall in love with that piece. I've been a very good girl, honest!



Thank you so much for your insight!  It was really helpful. Interestingly enough the chalcedony 20 motif was the 1st VCA piece that I fell in love with but I purchased the 16 magic instead which has chalcedony/mop-grey & white.  I absolutely hear what you are saying in regards to the weight as I really feel the weight my 16 magic when I wear it, so I need to ponder the weight factor of the 20 motif white gold.  And I think that you are correct in that I should try on the yellow gold version to see how I feel about the weight, I'll be in Paris in November so I'll try to stop by the boutique.  Good luck on adding the perlee bangle to your collection, I adore the perlee bangles and considered purchasing as well, but I stopped myself as I can't seem to wear bracelets/bangles.  I have a mental block and until I get over that block, I've told myself no more bangle purchases.  

Thank you again!


----------



## Tinklemd

I am a newbie here.  I went to the store today and they have made to order items available such as the 5 motif grey MOP with PG that I am interested in.  Is that different than a special order.  Is this “made to order” something new?


----------



## surfer

Tinklemd said:


> I am a newbie here.  I went to the store today and they have made to order items available such as the 5 motif grey MOP with PG that I am interested in.  Is that different than a special order.  Is this “made to order” something new?


You mean they had one for sale or they said they can make them for you with a wait time?


----------



## Tinklemd

surfer said:


> You mean they had one for sale or they said they can make them for you with a wait time?


He offered to make one with a 6 month wait time.  He had pages with photos to browse through.


----------



## surfer

Tinklemd said:


> He offered to make one with a 6 month wait time.


I am not a veteran but from what I know yes you can order a few things with pg or other metal combination and pay around 30% to 40% more but it would be something they don’t offer in their usual lineup. I have something in gmop and it’s super pretty with pg


----------



## Tinklemd

surfer said:


> I am not a veteran but from what I know yes you can order a few things with pg or other metal combination and pay around 30% to 40% more but it would be something they don’t offer in their usual lineup. I have something in gmop and it’s super pretty with pg


Yes, the markup is almost 40%!  May I ask what piece you have and would you mind posting a photo?  I love the combo as seen on their recent pieces with diamonds but don’t “need” the diamonds for more casual daily wear.


----------



## surfer

Tinklemd said:


> Yes, the markup is almost 40%!  May I ask what piece you have and would you mind posting a photo?  I love the combo as seen on their recent pieces with diamonds but don’t “need” the diamonds for more casual daily wear.


There should be some around of mine but here it is


----------



## Tinklemd

surfer said:


> View attachment 4559070
> 
> There should be some around of mine but here it is


Thanks!  So beautiful!  I was thinking a Magic Alhambra pendant but that’s not one that is offered.  They can make a 5-motif bracelet in this combo though.


----------



## nicole0612

Tinklemd said:


> I am a newbie here.  I went to the store today and they have made to order items available such as the 5 motif grey MOP with PG that I am interested in.  Is that different than a special order.  Is this “made to order” something new?


It is a new thing as of this year, it’s basically a special order, but they have a list of combinations that are approved for anyone to purchase with the somewhat higher price as you noted. The difference between this and a traditional special order is that these are automatically approved, and there are only specific combinations in the chart that are approved.


----------



## bhurry

I am wanting to do an SO, is it hard to get an SA to do an SO?  If not, can you guys recommend of an SA that will help me?  You can message me too with their info if you have an SA that you recommend.  I don’t live near a VCA


----------



## hopiko

My SO has arrived....20 motif GMOP with PG to coordinate some of other PG pieces!  I asked for light GMOP with as much iridescence as possible!


----------



## baghagg

hopiko said:


> My SO has arrived....20 motif GMOP with RG to coordinate some of other PG pieces!  I asked for light GMOP with as much iridescence as possible!


Amazing!  Are you thrilled with it?Congratulations and wear it in good health!


----------



## hopiko

baghagg said:


> Amazing!  Are you thrilled with it?Congratulations and wear it in good health!


Thank you!  Yes, I love it!  I just added a couple of more pictures!  They did a great job with my requests.  

I am sooooooo happy


----------



## birkin10600

hopiko said:


> My SO has arrived....20 motif GMOP with RG to coordinate some of other PG pieces!  I asked for light GMOP with as much iridescence as possible!


Perfection! So special combo. Love [emoji173]


----------



## Rhl2987

hopiko said:


> My SO has arrived....20 motif GMOP with RG to coordinate some of other PG pieces!  I asked for light GMOP with as much iridescence as possible!


Congratulations!! So incredibly beautiful!  This is a pg collection that I plan to emulate!


----------



## hopiko

Thank you! They truly created a pretty piece!


----------



## bhurry

hopiko said:


> My SO has arrived....20 motif GMOP with PG to coordinate some of other PG pieces!  I asked for light GMOP with as much iridescence as possible!


Oh my that is beautiful. Congrats wear it in good health


----------



## nicole0612

hopiko said:


> My SO has arrived....20 motif GMOP with PG to coordinate some of other PG pieces!  I asked for light GMOP with as much iridescence as possible!


It turned out so beautiful! Congratulations, you will wear it so well!


----------



## DS2006

hopiko said:


> My SO has arrived....20 motif GMOP with PG to coordinate some of other PG pieces!  I asked for light GMOP with as much iridescence as possible!



Your new necklace is absolutely gorgeous!!! Your entire pg collection is perfection! I’d love to have them all!


----------



## UpUpnAway

Hi, everyone. Do you think VCA would approve a special order for a sweet Alhambra necklace with diamonds in yellow gold? They offer it in white gold with diamond, but not yellow gold. I know they make a vintage Alhambra yellow gold pendant with diamonds but I wanted something daintier for daily wear. Thank you for any input.


----------



## Jakemeister1000

First post!  -Based in greater NYC. 

Yesterday (26 Oct) put down 100% for 20 motif WG with Onyx. 

My sweetie doesn’t know, but had pre-picked the piece as a “someday...” item.  

4-6 months wait to go, right?


----------



## EpiFanatic

hopiko said:


> My SO has arrived....20 motif GMOP with PG to coordinate some of other PG pieces!  I asked for light GMOP with as much iridescence as possible!


Absolutely gorgeous!!!  What a beautiful collection. Enjoy and wear in health!


----------



## MYH

UpUpnAway said:


> Hi, everyone. Do you think VCA would approve a special order for a sweet Alhambra necklace with diamonds in yellow gold? They offer it in white gold with diamond, but not yellow gold. I know they make a vintage Alhambra yellow gold pendant with diamonds but I wanted something daintier for daily wear. Thank you for any input.


I think they will approve it. Good luck!


----------



## Notorious Pink

hopiko said:


> My SO has arrived....20 motif GMOP with PG to coordinate some of other PG pieces!  I asked for light GMOP with as much iridescence as possible!



This is so gorgeous!
congratulations!


----------



## hopiko

Notorious Pink said:


> This is so gorgeous!
> congratulations!



Thank you, B!  It came out so nicely!



bhurry said:


> Oh my that is beautiful. Congrats wear it in good health



Thank you!  I have already worn it and LOVE it!



nicole0612 said:


> It turned out so beautiful! Congratulations, you will wear it so well!



Thank you , nicole!  What a nice thing to say! 



DS2006 said:


> Your new necklace is absolutely gorgeous!!! Your entire pg collection is perfection! I’d love to have them all!



Thank you!  I love PG and these pieces all work together or separately!  That is why VCA is so great!



EpiFanatic said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!!  What a beautiful collection. Enjoy and wear in health!



Thank you!   I am over the moon!


----------



## DS2006

Jakemeister1000 said:


> First post!  -Based in greater NYC.
> 
> Yesterday (26 Oct) put down 100% for 20 motif WG with Onyx.
> 
> My sweetie doesn’t know, but had pre-picked the piece as a “someday...” item.
> 
> 4-6 months wait to go, right?



Someone is going to be extremely happy with this surprise!  (Are you sure she doesn’t read this forum?)


----------



## Jakemeister1000

DS2006 said:


> Someone is going to be extremely happy with this surprise!  (Are you sure she doesn’t read this forum?)



LOL.  I'm the one who sweats the details over the watches, jewelry, handbags, so it's highly unlikely she'll be surfing the forums.  Once in a while, she might go to ******** or Bragmybag or just to VCA directly.  She is not a big collector, just likes what she likes.

She has a few MOP VA pieces, (bracelet, earrings, pendant), but is always worried about the MOP getting damaged so she wears them the least.   So the Onyx is great for her.  I'll snap a few pics of her pieces


----------



## Jakemeister1000

DS2006 said:


> Someone is going to be extremely happy with this surprise!  (Are you sure she doesn’t read this forum?)



Here are some of her go-to pieces...Cartier, Tiffany, LV, VCA.  She's a white metal fan, as you can see!


----------



## MagpieInTraining

hopiko said:


> My SO has arrived....20 motif GMOP with PG to coordinate some of other PG pieces!  I asked for light GMOP with as much iridescence as possible!



What an utterly stunning suite! GMOP is such a gorgeous stone and all your pieces go together so well!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hopiko said:


> My SO has arrived....20 motif GMOP with PG to coordinate some of other PG pieces!  I asked for light GMOP with as much iridescence as possible!


I nearly had a heart attack seeing this post this morning! OMG this necklace is the most stunning thing I've seen! All of the MOP is amazing and totally worth the SO Damage $$$$!!! WOWZA!!! Congrats H! Grey MOP is my absolute favorite!!! I need some in my life STAT =)


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

Love this thread! I had no idea they would do special orders. The pieces everyone has had made are absolutely stunning. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hopiko

Israeli_Flava said:


> I nearly had a heart attack seeing this post this morning! OMG this necklace is the most stunning thing I've seen! All of the MOP is amazing and totally worth the SO Damage $$$$!!! WOWZA!!! Congrats H! Grey MOP is my absolute favorite!!! I need some in my life STAT =)


YOU DO...STAT!!!!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> I nearly had a heart attack seeing this post this morning! OMG this necklace is the most stunning thing I've seen! All of the MOP is amazing and totally worth the SO Damage $$$$!!! WOWZA!!! Congrats H! Grey MOP is my absolute favorite!!! I need some in my life STAT =)



This would look so amazing on you!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Notorious Pink said:


> This would look so amazing on you!


Ya, with the #newin B25!!!!
So the plan is, I come up to NYC, we go run the loop and finish at VCA w/ your SA


----------



## Mali_

hopiko said:


> My SO has arrived....20 motif GMOP with PG to coordinate some of other PG pieces!  I asked for light GMOP with as much iridescence as possible!


This just makes me swoon.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hopiko said:


> My SO has arrived....20 motif GMOP with PG to coordinate some of other PG pieces!  I asked for light GMOP with as much iridescence as possible!


Came back for a Monday morning pick up! I just love your GMOP! Gahhhhhhh


----------



## kimber418

hopiko said:


> My SO has arrived....20 motif GMOP with PG to coordinate some of other PG pieces!  I asked for light GMOP with as much iridescence as possible!



This GMOP 20 motif will be forever on my mind.  It is absolutely  gorgeous.  How long did you have to wait for the special order?   Beautiful!


----------



## hopiko

kimber418 said:


> This GMOP 20 motif will be forever on my mind.  It is absolutely  gorgeous.  How long did you have to wait for the special order?   Beautiful!


Hi Kimber!  Thank you!  When I ordered, they told me 4-6 months but the reality was much shorter...like 1-2!  I love the piece and have worn it a few times already!  The paler GMOP really pops...I  it!

GO FOR IT!!!!


----------



## westcoastgal

hopiko said:


> My SO has arrived....20 motif GMOP with PG to coordinate some of other PG pieces!  I asked for light GMOP with as much iridescence as possible!


Really stunning. Excellent choice!


----------



## Phoenix123

hopiko said:


> My SO has arrived....20 motif GMOP with PG to coordinate some of other PG pieces!  I asked for light GMOP with as much iridescence as possible!



Congrats on your new acquisition!  and love your collection - very cohesive!  I have a weakness for RG and grey MOP.


----------



## eternallove4bag

hopiko said:


> My SO has arrived....20 motif GMOP with PG to coordinate some of other PG pieces!  I asked for light GMOP with as much iridescence as possible!


Gosh it cannot get more beautiful than this! Many congrats on your SO. Your collection is breathtaking!


----------



## hopiko

eternallove4bag said:


> Gosh it cannot get more beautiful than this! Many congrats on your SO. Your collection is breathtaking!


Thank you!  I am super happy with the result....it killed me to pay the premium but was worth it in the end!!


----------



## hopiko

westcoastgal said:


> Really stunning. Excellent choice!



Thank you!!



Phoenix123 said:


> Congrats on your new acquisition!  and love your collection - very cohesive!  I have a weakness for RG and grey MOP.



Thank you, Phoenix!  These pieces really coordinate well together!  J’adore GMOP/PG..can you tell???  LOL!


----------



## eternallove4bag

hopiko said:


> Thank you!  I am super happy with the result....it killed me to pay the premium but was worth it in the end!!


You give me hope because I have been thinking that if I ever do a 20 motif it has to be GMOP! Looking at your stunning pic I am beginning to believe that paying the premium will be totally worth it!


----------



## rk4265

Going to place my so for gmop rg vintage earrings tomorrow


----------



## hopiko

rk4265 said:


> Going to place my so for gmop rg vintage earrings tomorrow


Good idea!  I can’t wait to see them!  I hope they arrive quickly!!!


----------



## TankerToad

hopiko said:


> My SO has arrived....20 motif GMOP with PG to coordinate some of other PG pieces!  I asked for light GMOP with as much iridescence as possible!


Hi Beautiful !
I’ve been traveling so much - missed this !! Late to the party but your SO is BEYOND- love how it coordinates with your other VCA.
Know what you mean about the premium being hard to swallow -but the result is worth it, I think ! Especially when the SO integrates into ones existing collection. It’s like the missing puzzle piece.
Cheering for you -


----------



## TankerToad

Jakemeister1000 said:


> First post!  -Based in greater NYC.
> 
> Yesterday (26 Oct) put down 100% for 20 motif WG with Onyx.
> 
> My sweetie doesn’t know, but had pre-picked the piece as a “someday...” item.
> 
> 4-6 months wait to go, right?


I SOed this combo and it took 6 months exactly 
Love mine! Know you will love yours - Congrats


----------



## TankerToad

Such excitement and joy on this thread 
Thank you all for sharing !


----------



## Sakong

Hi all, 

Thank you for this thread and stunning photos. It is very informative and makes me excited too. 

Just wonder do you think I can SO a solid white gold guilloche 10 motif necklace? Also I just moved to Seattle where does not have any VCA boutique (except one MN store). Can anyone recommend SA or boutique that I can inquire for this?

Many thanks in advance!!


----------



## DreamingPink

opadiva said:


> Ladies.. I am on cloud nine ❤️ After over half a year’s waiting, my HG piece finally arrived- 20 motif white MOP with PG. The iridescence is breathtaking the pic does not do it justice. Worth the 30% markup? Hell yes for me. I highly recommend this combo particularly if you love pink gold


I'm considering the same SO but am afraid it may come out different... Would it be possible for you to post more pictures at different angles? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Sakong

JulesB68 said:


> My very own special 50th anniversary celebration finally arrived!
> Apologies for the terrible photos; they are so blingy, I was struggling to take pictures! Think this may be the reason they don't sell this as a regular item, no-one would need to buy the diamond version!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4257346
> View attachment 4257347
> View attachment 4257348



hi, the solid necklace is my HG piece. If you don’t mind, can you share some modeling photos of the necklace? It is just stunning


----------



## Sakong

cece1 said:


> I requested SO of the WG and am waiting to hear back.  How long did it take for VCA to let you know the request was approved on this gorgeous piece?  The wait is killing me.  It looks stunning on you



hi, I don’t want to bother you but just wonder whether you have heard from VCA about your SO. If you don’t mind, can you share the status? 

Thank you and have a good day!


----------



## dotmike

Hello... a bit of a newbie to VCA. I wanted to know how the payment works for a SO. Would it a require a full payment upon placing the order or a down payment and the rest due upon pick up of the item? I didn’t find anything regarding this information on the earlier pages of this thread. TIA!


----------



## cece1

Sakong said:


> hi, I don’t want to bother you but just wonder whether you have heard from VCA about your SO. If you don’t mind, can you share the status?
> 
> Thank you and have a good day!


I ordered thru NM and it wasn't approved.  I'm going to see if I have better luck at the boutique.


----------



## Phoenix123

dotmike said:


> Hello... a bit of a newbie to VCA. I wanted to know how the payment works for a SO. Would it a require a full payment upon placing the order or a down payment and the rest due upon pick up of the item? I didn’t find anything regarding this information on the earlier pages of this thread. TIA!



For my grey Magic pendant in grey MOP, I placed a 30% deposit upon ordering and the rest upon picking up the pendant some six months later.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Phoenix123 said:


> For my grey Magic pendant in grey MOP, I placed a 30% deposit upon ordering and the rest upon picking up the pendant some six months later.


That’s been my experience also - 30% deposit with the rest due at pickup a few months later.


----------



## dotmike

Thank you so much!


----------



## dotmike

Phoenix123 said:


> For my grey Magic pendant in grey MOP, I placed a 30% deposit upon ordering and the rest upon picking up the pendant some six months later.





Notorious Pink said:


> That’s been my experience also - 30% deposit with the rest due at pickup a few months later.



Thank you both so much!


----------



## niykia

Phoenix123 said:


> For my grey Magic pendant in grey MOP, I placed a 30% deposit upon ordering and the rest upon picking up the pendant some six months later.


Out of curiosity, and I am a newbie to VCA (have just 2 pieces), would you mind sharing the cost of your special order for the grey MOP magic pendant? I had heard they would no longer take SOs for the single motif long necklace, which made me so sad ;(


----------



## Phoenix123

niykia said:


> Out of curiosity, and I am a newbie to VCA (have just 2 pieces), would you mind sharing the cost of your special order for the grey MOP magic pendant? I had heard they would no longer take SOs for the single motif long necklace, which made me so sad ;(



Yes, of course.  I paid SGD10,600 (approx USD7,700).

They won't take SO for this anymore?  Why?


----------



## niykia

Phoenix123 said:


> Yes, of course.  I paid SGD10,600 (approx USD7,700).
> 
> They won't take SO for this anymore?  Why?



no idea...heard from a friend, but maybe it was just an issue of it not being approved. If you have any photos I would love to see, grey mop with yg pendant is my dream combo


----------



## Phoenix123

niykia said:


> no idea...heard from a friend, but maybe it was just an issue of it not being approved. If you have any photos I would love to see, grey mop with yg pendant is my dream combo



Here you go.  It's in RG though.  
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...arent-100-sure-about-the-piece.1015479/page-2


----------



## Rockysmom

I called Neiman VCA and they told me special orders have to be paid in full! What?!?!


----------



## veeleigh

Rockysmom said:


> I called Neiman VCA and they told me special orders have to be paid in full! What?!?!


Yes if you order through NM the standard policy is paid up front and in full. If you're a loyal customer though they may let you do a 50% deposit (what I did).


----------



## cattttrannn

veeleigh said:


> Yes if you order through NM the standard policy is paid up front and in full. If you're a loyal customer though they may let you do a 50% deposit (what I did).





veeleigh said:


> Yes if you order through NM the standard policy is paid up front and in full. If you're a loyal customer though they may let you do a 50% deposit (what I did).


My SA in NM has a list price book including many "make to order" pieces ( no approval required), of course the prices for those are higher than ready available pieces.I have to pay in full up front waiting for at least 6 months and the sale is final no matter how it turns out


----------



## Jakemeister1000

Jakemeister1000 said:


> First post!  -Based in greater NYC.
> 
> Yesterday (26 Oct) put down 100% for 20 motif WG with Onyx.
> 
> My sweetie doesn’t know, but had pre-picked the piece as a “someday...” item.
> 
> 4-6 months wait to go, right?



WOW!  Only seven weeks later and the piece arrived. I picked it up today, just in time to surprise her for something new to wear to the school holiday concert on Friday. 

Sorry; no pics yet!  It looks great. Totally dress upable or downable.


----------



## cattttrannn

cattttrannn said:


> I just picked up my SO of 10 motif GMOP necklace, it’s super fast for only 2 weeks. I have been resisting to pay extra money for SO, but I caved in since it’s easy to do now with listed prices and no waiting for approval. So I made copy of my next order : Magic earrings


----------



## Meta

Sweet Alhambra earrings in Malachite with yellow gold. Took about 8 months to be ready from date of order.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Meta said:


> Sweet Alhambra earrings in Malachite with yellow gold. Took about 8 months to be ready from date of order.
> View attachment 4621078
> View attachment 4621079


These are so beautiful!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Meta said:


> Sweet Alhambra earrings in Malachite with yellow gold. Took about 8 months to be ready from date of order.
> View attachment 4621078
> View attachment 4621079


So cute!!!  I love it!!!!!!!


----------



## dotmike

Update- I had previously asked on this thread about how payment works for special orders. Most had said that it would be 30% down when placing the order and the balance due when picking up the piece. If ordered at a Neiman Marcus store, payment up front in full upon placing the order. I went to the VCA boutique that I go to yesterday and was told I would have to pay up front because the piece would be specially made for me so I would need to pay it fully. I didn’t order it this time because I was also struggling with paying extra for the SO but if was only required to pay 30% now and the rest later, I felt like it wouldn’t feel like I paid extra because when I pick it up, I’m paying the price of a regular item (having paid the deposit amount of 30% already which is also the mark up for the SO). Has anyone had a different experience recently? Or is it maybe because I’m not a long time client? I had 3 items and bought a 4th yesterday so I’m pretty new to VCA. Hope my post makes sense, I’m babbling on and on so early in the morning ☕️ Thank you in advance for any input!


----------



## lynne_ross

dotmike said:


> Update- I had previously asked on this thread about how payment works for special orders. Most had said that it would be 30% down when placing the order and the balance due when picking up the piece. If ordered at a Neiman Marcus store, payment up front in full upon placing the order. I went to the VCA boutique that I go to yesterday and was told I would have to pay up front because the piece would be specially made for me so I would need to pay it fully. I didn’t order it this time because I was also struggling with paying extra for the SO but if was only required to pay 30% now and the rest later, I felt like it wouldn’t feel like I paid extra because when I pick it up, I’m paying the price of a regular item (having paid the deposit amount of 30% already which is also the mark up for the SO). Has anyone had a different experience recently? Or is it maybe because I’m not a long time client? I had 3 items and bought a 4th yesterday so I’m pretty new to VCA. Hope my post makes sense, I’m babbling on and on so early in the morning ☕️ Thank you in advance for any input!


My boutique told me I had to pay in full upfront for an SO. I think the policy varies by boutique.


----------



## Meta

Thank you @Notorious Pink and @EpiFanatic


----------



## EpiFanatic

I usually pay 50% in advance on my special orders through the boutique. I haven’t done one through NM yet.


----------



## dotmike

lynne_ross said:


> My boutique told me I had to pay in full upfront for an SO. I think the policy varies by boutique.





EpiFanatic said:


> I usually pay 50% in advance on my special orders through the boutique. I haven’t done one through NM yet.



Thank you both! I’m going to drop by another boutique later today to look at rings. I’ll ask when I’m there to see if it is any different.


----------



## hopiko

Meta said:


> Sweet Alhambra earrings in Malachite with yellow gold. Took about 8 months to be ready from date of order.
> View attachment 4621078
> View attachment 4621079


Congratulations!  These are so pretty.  You got a wonderful color malachite!


----------



## Meta

hopiko said:


> Congratulations!  These are so pretty.  You got a wonderful color malachite!


Thank you!   Am very pleased with how it turned out as I specifically requested stone with lots of striations.


----------



## Rockysmom

Just ordered my RG and grey MOP bracelet! 6 months can’t come fast enough.


----------



## dotmike

I forgot to update! I was able to place my order with a 30% deposit. Now the wait begins


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

considering special ordering magic chalcedony earrings (wg), but with the premium i’m wondering if it’d make more sense to just pay a little more and buy the wg three motif earrings....


----------



## DS2006

diane sun said:


> considering special ordering magic chalcedony earrings (wg), but with the premium i’m wondering if it’d make more sense to just pay a little more and buy the wg three motif earrings....



I think that way, too. The extra cost starts competing with more expensive items. I'd go for the 3 motif if you try on and love the wg 3 motif earrings!


----------



## hopiko

Rockysmom said:


> Just ordered my RG and grey MOP bracelet! 6 months can’t come fast enough.


Congrats!  My 20 motif in this combo came far faster than 6 months!!  Hopefully yours does too!


----------



## Rockysmom

hopiko said:


> Congrats!  My 20 motif in this combo came far faster than 6 months!!  Hopefully yours does too!


I hope! I can’t wait.


----------



## LuckyMe14

Rockysmom said:


> I hope! I can’t wait.


My bracelet in YG and GMOP was ready after 4 months  Going to pick it up soon. Can't wait!! May I ask why you choose PG? I was doubting so much!! But everything I have is in YG (wedding ring, VA necklace etc). I love the PG with grey, but thought I would regret getting PG with my jewelry...


----------



## Rockysmom

LuckyMe14 said:


> My bracelet in YG and GMOP was ready after 4 months  Going to pick it up soon. Can't wait!! May I ask why you choose PG? I was doubting so much!! But everything I have is in YG (wedding ring, VA necklace etc). I love the PG with grey, but thought I would regret getting PG with my jewelry...


I just like how it looked together and will go well with my new everose and rhodium Rolex. Excited to see your pictures!


----------



## LuckyMe14

Rockysmom said:


> I just like how it looked together and will go well with my new everose and rhodium Rolex. Excited to see your pictures!


Nice! Would love to see your pictures too! I will post mine soon


----------



## Bee-licious

Can you please post a modeling pic of this on? I like to dream of my future purchase and it’s always a toss up between this or the blue agate!  Thanks and congrats on such a special piece


----------



## Bee-licious

Meta said:


> Sweet Alhambra earrings in Malachite with yellow gold. Took about 8 months to be ready from date of order.
> View attachment 4621078
> View attachment 4621079


These are so cute and I bet they pack a punch on your ears because of that drool worthy malachite color


----------



## Bee-licious

JulesB68 said:


> My very own special 50th anniversary celebration finally arrived!
> Apologies for the terrible photos; they are so blingy, I was struggling to take pictures! Think this may be the reason they don't sell this as a regular item, no-one would need to buy the diamond version!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4257346
> View attachment 4257347
> View attachment 4257348


This is stunning! I’m loving the fact that you said this is super blingy because as I’m getting older I’m starting to gravitate towards more statement pieces. Does this shine like the guilloche? I’ve seen hammered YG before and it’s beautiful and shiny but a bit more understated when compared to the guilloche; but WG probably stands out more due to the contrast with some warmer skin tones which I could love! Also was this SO in the “price book” that doesn’t need VCA approval? Seriously loving your 10+5 and I hope you post mid shots so we can see how gorgeous it is on you!


----------



## Meta

Bee-licious said:


> These are so cute and I bet they pack a punch on your ears because of that drool worthy malachite color


Thank you


----------



## Bee-licious

cece1 said:


> I ordered thru NM and it wasn't approved.  I'm going to see if I have better luck at the boutique.


Sorry to hear this! I’m interested in a solid WG piece too so I’d be interested to know what the the boutique says. I’ve browsed the pre-approved price list briskly before but I guess solid WG isn’t on there, darn. I was hoping it would be on there in case I wanted to expand into WG. Anyway, please let us know and good luck!


----------



## LuckyMe14

I picked up my SO today  it is sooooo beautiful and change colors very much depending on the light. Could not be more happy with it! Sorry def not the best modeling shots, but just to give an idea.


----------



## northerndancer

LuckyMe14 said:


> View attachment 4629103
> View attachment 4629104
> View attachment 4629105
> View attachment 4629106
> View attachment 4629107
> View attachment 4629108
> 
> 
> I picked up my SO today  it is sooooo beautiful and change colors very much depending on the light. Could not be more happy with it! Sorry def not the best modeling shots, but just to give an idea.



Beautiful.  I love GMOP.


----------



## DS2006

LuckyMe14 said:


> View attachment 4629103
> View attachment 4629104
> View attachment 4629105
> View attachment 4629106
> View attachment 4629107
> View attachment 4629108
> 
> 
> I picked up my SO today  it is sooooo beautiful and change colors very much depending on the light. Could not be more happy with it! Sorry def not the best modeling shots, but just to give an idea.



Gorgeous!!!!  PLEASE VCA make more gray MOP pieces in regular stock!!!


----------



## rk4265

LuckyMe14 said:


> View attachment 4629103
> View attachment 4629104
> View attachment 4629105
> View attachment 4629106
> View attachment 4629107
> View attachment 4629108
> 
> 
> I picked up my SO today  it is sooooo beautiful and change colors very much depending on the light. Could not be more happy with it! Sorry def not the best modeling shots, but just to give an idea.


Love! How long did it take


----------



## bhurry

LuckyMe14 said:


> View attachment 4629103
> View attachment 4629104
> View attachment 4629105
> View attachment 4629106
> View attachment 4629107
> View attachment 4629108
> 
> 
> I picked up my SO today  it is sooooo beautiful and change colors very much depending on the light. Could not be more happy with it! Sorry def not the best modeling shots, but just to give an idea.



omg this is so beautiful and the rainbow color is stunning.


----------



## Rockysmom

LuckyMe14 said:


> View attachment 4629103
> View attachment 4629104
> View attachment 4629105
> View attachment 4629106
> View attachment 4629107
> View attachment 4629108
> 
> 
> I picked up my SO today  it is sooooo beautiful and change colors very much depending on the light. Could not be more happy with it! Sorry def not the best modeling shots, but just to give an idea.


Love it! Did you have any links removed?


----------



## LuckyMe14

rk4265 said:


> Love! How long did it take


Thanks . It took almost 4 months for it to be ready.


----------



## LuckyMe14

Rockysmom said:


> Love it! Did you have any links removed?


Yes I got 4 links removed evenly. Maybe one more would have been better, but a) I cannot handle uneven/unsymmetrical things haha and b) I wanted it to be not too tight. They did the resizing same day . I do not live here so only went to pick it up (good excuse for a trip).


----------



## northerndancer

DS2006 said:


> Gorgeous!!!!  PLEASE VCA make more gray MOP pieces in regular stock!!!



ITA.  I love the iridescence of MOP and the gray would be a better for my skin tone than the regular MOP.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Meta said:


> Sweet Alhambra earrings in Malachite with yellow gold. Took about 8 months to be ready from date of order.
> View attachment 4621078
> View attachment 4621079


Congratulations! These are beautiful! Malachite will always have my heart whether it be a VCA or Hermes piece


----------



## Meta

eternallove4bag said:


> Congratulations! These are beautiful! Malachite will always have my heart whether it be a VCA or Hermes piece


Thank you


----------



## Notorious Pink

LuckyMe14 said:


> View attachment 4629103
> View attachment 4629104
> View attachment 4629105
> View attachment 4629106
> View attachment 4629107
> View attachment 4629108
> 
> 
> I picked up my SO today  it is sooooo beautiful and change colors very much depending on the light. Could not be more happy with it! Sorry def not the best modeling shots, but just to give an idea.


Beautiful! Congratulations!!


----------



## hopiko

LuckyMe14 said:


> View attachment 4629103
> View attachment 4629104
> View attachment 4629105
> View attachment 4629106
> View attachment 4629107
> View attachment 4629108
> 
> 
> I picked up my SO today  it is sooooo beautiful and change colors very much depending on the light. Could not be more happy with it! Sorry def not the best modeling shots, but just to give an idea.


Congratulations!  It is so pretty!  Enjoy!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

LuckyMe14 said:


> View attachment 4629103
> View attachment 4629104
> View attachment 4629105
> View attachment 4629106
> View attachment 4629107
> View attachment 4629108
> 
> 
> I picked up my SO today  it is sooooo beautiful and change colors very much depending on the light. Could not be more happy with it! Sorry def not the best modeling shots, but just to give an idea.


I want it! More specifically, I love yours. Gorgeous!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Magic Alhambra Pave Earrings in Yellow Gold.
Specs made to match the Magic Alhambra Pave White Gold
WG Pave are made slightly bigger and completely pave
Regular YG Pave are slightly smaller than the WG and have the button in the middle
Different backs added by VCA.


----------



## rk4265

Notorious Pink said:


> Magic Alhambra Pave Earrings in Yellow Gold.
> Specs made to match the Magic Alhambra Pave White Gold
> WG Pave are made slightly bigger and completely pave
> Regular YG Pave are slightly smaller than the WG and have the button in the middle
> Different backs added by VCA.
> 
> View attachment 4657785
> 
> 
> View attachment 4657783
> 
> 
> View attachment 4657784


Congratulations! Beautiful


----------



## jimmie staton

Notorious Pink said:


> Magic Alhambra Pave Earrings in Yellow Gold.
> Specs made to match the Magic Alhambra Pave White Gold
> WG Pave are made slightly bigger and completely pave
> Regular YG Pave are slightly smaller than the WG and have the button in the middle
> Different backs added by VCA.
> 
> View attachment 4657785
> 
> 
> View attachment 4657783
> 
> 
> View attachment 4657784


Stunning Notorious Pink ! Mod Shot pleeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaassssseeeeee ?!? I wonder if I can get them to make me a Tie Tack/Lapel Pin ?
"J!m"


----------



## Notorious Pink

Ok! I still haven’t got the hang of a selfie, but this is what I have so far.
That’s a good question. I was not the person who ordered this, from what I know of her she has a huge VCA collection (she is also super nice).


----------



## Notorious Pink

rk4265 said:


> Congratulations! Beautiful


Thank you!


----------



## jimmie staton

Notorious Pink said:


> Ok! I still haven’t got the hang of a selfie, but this is what I have so far.
> That’s a good question. I was not the person who ordered this, from what I know of her she has a huge VCA collection (she is also super nice).
> 
> View attachment 4657797


Great picture ! I need HER as my friend !!! lol
"J!m"


----------



## gagabag

Notorious Pink said:


> Magic Alhambra Pave Earrings in Yellow Gold.
> Specs made to match the Magic Alhambra Pave White Gold
> WG Pave are made slightly bigger and completely pave
> Regular YG Pave are slightly smaller than the WG and have the button in the middle
> Different backs added by VCA.
> 
> View attachment 4657785
> 
> 
> View attachment 4657783
> 
> 
> View attachment 4657784


That looks amaaazing! Enjoy!
How is the back different?


----------



## rk4265

Notorious Pink said:


> Ok! I still haven’t got the hang of a selfie, but this is what I have so far.
> That’s a good question. I was not the person who ordered this, from what I know of her she has a huge VCA collection (she is also super nice).
> 
> View attachment 4657797


These were made for you. Big earrings look great on you.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Notorious Pink said:


> Ok! I still haven’t got the hang of a selfie, but this is what I have so far.
> That’s a good question. I was not the person who ordered this, from what I know of her she has a huge VCA collection (she is also super nice).
> 
> View attachment 4657797


Super stunning. Congrats!


----------



## Metrowestmama

So smart! They are also beautiful! (I hope she let's you borrow them - they are gorgeous)


----------



## Notorious Pink

Metrowestmama said:


> So smart! They are also beautiful! (I hope she let's you borrow them - they are gorgeous)



Thank you! Oh, the earrings are mine - I bought them. I just wasn't the original owner.


----------



## Rhl2987

Notorious Pink said:


> Ok! I still haven’t got the hang of a selfie, but this is what I have so far.
> That’s a good question. I was not the person who ordered this, from what I know of her she has a huge VCA collection (she is also super nice).
> 
> View attachment 4657797


These are beautiful on you. Congratulations!! Do you think that you will still make use of your vintage pave earrings now that you have these stunners?


----------



## Notorious Pink

gagabag said:


> That looks amaaazing! Enjoy!
> How is the back different?



Trying to photograph it without showing the hallmarks or serial number.
They actually open up in two stages:







Wow, I never really looked at it like this before. So you can see that the post on these backs is lower than the original post settings. You can see the two spaces where they usually put the posts. This is why I love the way they sit on my ears.



rk4265 said:


> These were made for you. Big earrings look great on you.



Thank you! I'm definitely a "more is more" kinda girl.



Stardust Andromeda said:


> Super stunning. Congrats!



Thank you, sweetie!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Rhl2987 said:


> These are beautiful on you. Congratulations!! Do you think that you will still make use of your vintage pave earrings now that you have these stunners?



Thank you!! Well....I kind of let them go to help fund these....  (plus there is actually another piece Im hoping to get soon to pair with these ). I thought long and hard about them. I think instead I will eventually SO a pair of PG pave frivole.


----------



## rk4265

Notorious Pink said:


> Thank you!! Well....I kind of let them go to help fund these....  (plus there is actually another piece Im hoping to get soon to pair with these ). I thought long and hard about them. I think instead I will eventually SO a pair of PG pave frivole.


Uh oh. You just got these and already on to the next. Btw- so much nicer that they sit higher on your ear


----------



## birkin10600

Notorious Pink said:


> Magic Alhambra Pave Earrings in Yellow Gold.
> Specs made to match the Magic Alhambra Pave White Gold
> WG Pave are made slightly bigger and completely pave
> Regular YG Pave are slightly smaller than the WG and have the button in the middle
> Different backs added by VCA.
> 
> View attachment 4657785
> 
> 
> View attachment 4657783
> 
> 
> View attachment 4657784


Congrats gorgeous! [emoji322] It's so beautiful and blingy. Love them so much![emoji173]


----------



## birkin10600

Notorious Pink said:


> Ok! I still haven’t got the hang of a selfie, but this is what I have so far.
> That’s a good question. I was not the person who ordered this, from what I know of her she has a huge VCA collection (she is also super nice).
> 
> View attachment 4657797


Stunning![emoji173] Look so pretty on you![emoji7]


----------



## Rhl2987

Notorious Pink said:


> Thank you!! Well....I kind of let them go to help fund these....  (plus there is actually another piece Im hoping to get soon to pair with these ). I thought long and hard about them. I think instead I will eventually SO a pair of PG pave frivole.


Good call. I don't know that I'd be able to wear the vintage after these! Looking forward to what you're planning on picking up soon to go with these, and PG pave frivole would be incredible!


----------



## nicole0612

Notorious Pink said:


> Thank you!! Well....I kind of let them go to help fund these....  (plus there is actually another piece Im hoping to get soon to pair with these ). I thought long and hard about them. I think instead I will eventually SO a pair of PG pave frivole.



I was so in love with your VA pave, but these are magnificent on you! Statement pieces look so good on you [emoji177]
I am trying to decide now which diamond earrings to add next!


----------



## gagabag

Notorious Pink said:


> Trying to photograph it without showing the hallmarks or serial number.
> They actually open up in two stages:
> 
> View attachment 4657933
> 
> 
> View attachment 4657934
> 
> 
> Wow, I never really looked at it like this before. So you can see that the post on these backs is lower than the original post settings. You can see the two spaces where they usually put the posts. This is why I love the way they sit on my ears.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I'm definitely a "more is more" kinda girl.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, sweetie!


Wow they open up wide too! Thanks for the visuals.


----------



## Notorious Pink

rk4265 said:


> Uh oh. You just got these and already on to the next. Btw- so much nicer that they sit higher on your ear



I guess me saying it like that really does makes it seem that way(!), but in my mind the two pieces are a set...the dealer had both and I was always sure I’d pick these earrings up first, but it was tempting to take the other piece first instead. Actually, her having both pieces available made my decision to get these easier for me....so, it’s more like part one of two.  Yes, they sit higher!


----------



## Notorious Pink

birkin10600 said:


> Congrats gorgeous! [emoji322] It's so beautiful and blingy. Love them so much![emoji173]





birkin10600 said:


> Stunning![emoji173] Look so pretty on you![emoji7]



thank you so much!!



Rhl2987 said:


> Good call. I don't know that I'd be able to wear the vintage after these! Looking forward to what you're planning on picking up soon to go with these, and PG pave frivole would be incredible!



well, yeah, that’s what I was thinking, too....would I ever reach for the smaller pair after getting these? Probably not. Having something different might work, but there aren’t very many straight-up pave options, and I cannot wear WG, so my choices are limited.



nicole0612 said:


> I was so in love with your VA pave, but these are magnificent on you! Statement pieces look so good on you [emoji177]
> I am trying to decide now which diamond earrings to add next!



thank you! If you can wear WG there are so many choices. I prefer bigger earrings - because of the size of my lobes and the brightness of my hair, anything small tends to disappear. What are you deciding between?



gagabag said:


> Wow they open up wide too! Thanks for the visuals.


I’m glad to include them. I’ve gained so much knowledge here over the years, I’m happy to add whatever I can!


----------



## jenayb

Notorious Pink said:


> Magic Alhambra Pave Earrings in Yellow Gold.
> Specs made to match the Magic Alhambra Pave White Gold
> WG Pave are made slightly bigger and completely pave
> Regular YG Pave are slightly smaller than the WG and have the button in the middle
> Different backs added by VCA.
> 
> View attachment 4657785
> 
> 
> View attachment 4657783
> 
> 
> View attachment 4657784



Stunning!!! Love, love, love! Congrats!


----------



## nicole0612

Notorious Pink said:


> thank you! If you can wear WG there are so many choices. I prefer bigger earrings - because of the size of my lobes and the brightness of my hair, anything small tends to disappear. What are you deciding between?
> 
> 
> I can usually wear WG, but in VCA the shade is a bit different, so PG or YG looks much better on me. For the short-term, I am deciding between the PG or YG pave VA; one that speaks to me but is not very popular, the pave perlee in YG, and/or trying to hunt down the single diamond holiday onyx. I wish perlee coleurs came in pave earrings!
> Currently I have a vintage (age and size) pair in YG with a single diamond that are very versatile.
> I adore the look of more substantial earrings, magic or 2 motif, but I have thin earlobes and can’t support the weight well, even with lobe wonder-type products.
> But back to your gorgeous addition and the topic at hand - This is why I love seeing your collection, as well as your try ons of high jewelry etc! You give my eyes the gratification that my ear strength and budget will not support


----------



## Notorious Pink

jenaywins said:


> Stunning!!! Love, love, love! Congrats!


Thank you sweetie!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

nicole0612 said:


> I can usually wear WG, but in VCA the shade is a bit different, so PG or YG looks much better on me. For the short-term, I am deciding between the PG or YG pave VA; one that speaks to me but is not very popular, the pave perlee in YG, and/or trying to hunt down the single diamond holiday onyx. I wish perlee coleurs came in pave earrings!
> Currently I have a vintage (age and size) pair in YG with a single diamond that are very versatile.
> I adore the look of more substantial earrings, magic or 2 motif, but I have thin earlobes and can’t support the weight well, even with lobe wonder-type products.
> But back to your gorgeous addition and the topic at hand - This is why I love seeing your collection, as well as your try ons of high jewelry etc! You give my eyes the gratification that my ear strength and budget will not support



I really love the classic size and sparkle of the Vintage Alhambra pave. It truly goes with everything, I had the single diamond onyx and they are beautiful, too, but I didn’t keep them. I don’t have unlimited funds so I have to make choices - it’s just that sometimes I have to live with something for a while first before I know whether (even if it’s something I love) it will get enough use to be worth keeping. Ultimately I would like to have a nice mix-and-match variety but not too much. (3-4 pair earrings, 5-6 necklaces, and 1 or 2 each of bracelets, rings and brooches...and maybe a watch!)


----------



## EpiFanatic

Notorious Pink said:


> Ok! I still haven’t got the hang of a selfie, but this is what I have so far.
> That’s a good question. I was not the person who ordered this, from what I know of her she has a huge VCA collection (she is also super nice).
> 
> View attachment 4657797


Wow. These are amazing. Phew. I’m having trouble breath. And they are perfect on you. Enjoy them so much!!


----------



## Phoenix123

Notorious Pink said:


> Magic Alhambra Pave Earrings in Yellow Gold.
> Specs made to match the Magic Alhambra Pave White Gold
> WG Pave are made slightly bigger and completely pave
> Regular YG Pave are slightly smaller than the WG and have the button in the middle
> Different backs added by VCA.
> 
> View attachment 4657785
> 
> 
> View attachment 4657783
> 
> 
> View attachment 4657784



Those earrings are beyond SPECTACULAR!!

How fortuitous that you got these SO ones.  I can't wait to see what you pair them with!

ETA: I especially love the way the backs open up. One of my complaints with VCA earrings is that you really have to struggle to squeeze your lobe into the tiny space between the Omega back and the front/ the earring.  Having the Omega backs pushed back far like that makes it so much easier to put them on, I'd imagine.  I also love the positioning of these - I sometimes think mine hang a little too low even though the posts are already on the lower hole.


----------



## westcoastgal

Notorious Pink said:


> Magic Alhambra Pave Earrings in Yellow Gold.
> Specs made to match the Magic Alhambra Pave White Gold
> WG Pave are made slightly bigger and completely pave
> Regular YG Pave are slightly smaller than the WG and have the button in the middle
> Different backs added by VCA.
> 
> View attachment 4657785
> 
> 
> View attachment 4657783
> 
> 
> View attachment 4657784


Stunning. They look great on you!


----------



## hopiko

Notorious Pink said:


> Ok! I still haven’t got the hang of a selfie, but this is what I have so far.
> That’s a good question. I was not the person who ordered this, from what I know of her she has a huge VCA collection (she is also super nice).
> 
> View attachment 4657797


B, these look absolutely amazing!  You have been patient and found just the right pair for you! I can’t wait to see what else you have in mind!!  Enjoy these in the best of health!


----------



## jimmie staton

Notorious Pink said:


> I guess me saying it like that really does makes it seem that way(!), but in my mind the two pieces are a set...the dealer had both and I was always sure I’d pick these earrings up first, but it was tempting to take the other piece first instead. Actually, her having both pieces available made my decision to get these easier for me....so, it’s more like part one of two.  Yes, they sit higher!
> 
> View attachment 4658023


I love the way they sit flush without dragging or turning inward... It looks like you were born with them on and/or they were custom made by VCA for your ears only. Absolutely stunning... I need VCA to send you an endorsement deal for you to be their feature model. How would you like VCA to compensate you, in cash or VCA items or both ?
"J!m"


----------



## Rami00

Notorious Pink said:


> Magic Alhambra Pave Earrings in Yellow Gold.
> Specs made to match the Magic Alhambra Pave White Gold
> WG Pave are made slightly bigger and completely pave
> Regular YG Pave are slightly smaller than the WG and have the button in the middle
> Different backs added by VCA.
> 
> View attachment 4657785
> 
> 
> View attachment 4657783
> 
> 
> View attachment 4657784


Congratulations!!  I have been going back and forth between vintage and magic size, these are absolutely stunning.


----------



## lynne_ross

Notorious Pink said:


> I guess me saying it like that really does makes it seem that way(!), but in my mind the two pieces are a set...the dealer had both and I was always sure I’d pick these earrings up first, but it was tempting to take the other piece first instead. Actually, her having both pieces available made my decision to get these easier for me....so, it’s more like part one of two.  Yes, they sit higher!
> 
> View attachment 4658023


I love these! I like them more than the regular magic. Wish these were available as regular item.


----------



## Notorious Pink

EpiFanatic said:


> Wow. These are amazing. Phew. I’m having trouble breath. And they are perfect on you. Enjoy them so much!!



thank you!!!



Phoenix123 said:


> Those earrings are beyond SPECTACULAR!!
> 
> How fortuitous that you got these SO ones.  I can't wait to see what you pair them with!
> 
> ETA: I especially love the way the backs open up. One of my complaints with VCA earrings is that you really have to struggle to squeeze your lobe into the tiny space between the Omega back and the front/ the earring.  Having the Omega backs pushed back far like that makes it so much easier to put them on, I'd imagine.  I also love the positioning of these - I sometimes think mine hang a little too low even though the posts are already on the lower hole.



Thank you!!! Yes, I do like these backs, much easier to put on. Also, they feel lighter, too. I got very lucky finding these, I had tried on both the wg and the YG magic MANY times. WG just doesn’t look good next to my face. I probably would have gotten the YG eventually but as soon as I saw these I knew they were for me - I tend to prefer things that are just slightly different (I wear a Love bracelet that almost no one recognizes because it’s not one of the usual ones).



westcoastgal said:


> Stunning. They look great on you!



thanks so much!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

hopiko said:


> B, these look absolutely amazing!  You have been patient and found just the right pair for you! I can’t wait to see what else you have in mind!!  Enjoy these in the best of health!



thanks so much, sweetie!!



jimmie staton said:


> I love the way they sit flush without dragging or turning inward... It looks like you were born with them on and/or they were custom made by VCA for your ears only. Absolutely stunning... I need VCA to send you an endorsement deal for you to be their feature model. How would you like VCA to compensate you, in cash or VCA items or both ?
> "J!m"



Yes yes, yes, J!m - I am particular about the height of earrings,and the way they sit on my ear. I can’t wear some of the smaller VCA because I can see the bottom of the clip on my ear (pave frivole), and they don’t seem to sit properly. It’s probably also the reason why I tend to prefer larger earrings, the size visually compensates for any unevenness. 

and I will absolutely take that deal! I’m not greedy, just compensate me with VCA 



Rami00 said:


> Congratulations!!  I have been going back and forth between vintage and magic size, these are absolutely stunning.



thank you! Happy to enable!!



lynne_ross said:


> I love these! I like them more than the regular magic. Wish these were available as regular item.



Thank you! I agree - I don’t know why they make them differently.


----------



## jimmie staton

Notorious Pink said:


> thanks so much, sweetie!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes yes, yes, J!m - I am particular about the height of earrings,and the way they sit on my ear. I can’t wear some of the smaller VCA because I can see the bottom of the clip on my ear (pave frivole), and they don’t seem to sit properly. It’s probably also the reason why I tend to prefer larger earrings, the size visually compensates for any unevenness.
> 
> and I will absolutely take that deal! I’m not greedy, just compensate me with VCA
> 
> 
> 
> thank you! Happy to enable!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I agree - I don’t know why they make them differently.


LOL NotoriousPink... if you are anything like me... VCA would come out cheaper by just giving me money. I have a laundry list of items I need and want from VCA. I have a lot of VCA by other's standards, but not and never enough VCA for my standards.
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

Notorious Pink said:


> thank you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!! Yes, I do like these backs, much easier to put on. Also, they feel lighter, too. I got very lucky finding these, I had tried on both the wg and the YG magic MANY times. WG just doesn’t look good next to my face. I probably would have gotten the YG eventually but as soon as I saw these I knew they were for me - I tend to prefer things that are just slightly different (I wear a Love bracelet that almost no one recognizes because it’s not one of the usual ones).
> 
> 
> 
> thanks so much!!!


You are my kind of different... I am the same way. 
"J!m"


----------



## Notorious Pink

jimmie staton said:


> LOL NotoriousPink... if you are anything like me... VCA would come out cheaper by just giving me money. I have a laundry list of items I need and want from VCA. I have a lot of VCA by other's standards, but not and never enough VCA for my standards.
> "J!m"





jimmie staton said:


> You are my kind of different... I am the same way.
> "J!m"



EXACTLY!!!!!


----------



## nicole0612

Notorious Pink said:


> I really love the classic size and sparkle of the Vintage Alhambra pave. It truly goes with everything, I had the single diamond onyx and they are beautiful, too, but I didn’t keep them. I don’t have unlimited funds so I have to make choices - it’s just that sometimes I have to live with something for a while first before I know whether (even if it’s something I love) it will get enough use to be worth keeping. Ultimately I would like to have a nice mix-and-match variety but not too much. (3-4 pair earrings, 5-6 necklaces, and 1 or 2 each of bracelets, rings and brooches...and maybe a watch!)



I completely identify with this! I often have to try something out for a bit to see if it is really for me; whether seeing it makes me smile, whether my husband gives positive or negative (unsolicited) feedback, whether I reach for it often or not, and when I do wear it do I take it off part way through the day? I admit to being less decisive than I would like to be, but that has ended with an unexpectedly loved item equally as often as a mistaken purchase! It’s good to hear that you favor the classic VA pave, I don’t think I would/will regret that addition. Other than that I probably have enough VA earrings. Do you still have your PG VA earrings, if so, when do you see yourself choosing the VA vs MA pave? Those were SO only when you purchased them I believe?


----------



## Notorious Pink

nicole0612 said:


> I completely identify with this! I often have to try something out for a bit to see if it is really for me; whether seeing it makes me smile, whether my husband gives positive or negative (unsolicited) feedback, whether I reach for it often or not, and when I do wear it do I take it off part way through the day? I admit to being less decisive than I would like to be, but that has ended with an unexpectedly loved item equally as often as a mistaken purchase! It’s good to hear that you favor the classic VA pave, I don’t think I would/will regret that addition. Other than that I probably have enough VA earrings. Do you still have your PG VA earrings, if so, when do you see yourself choosing the VA vs MA pave? Those were SO only when you purchased them I believe?



I sold the VA pair. I loooooooved them but I probably won’t reach for them now that I have the magic. They were an SO but I was not charged a premium because they became regularly available not long after mine came in, 

I don’t know if I will own another pair of VA. Maybe the guilloche as a more understated pair, but that would be way down the road. The only other earrings I have on my list are the malachite/pave three motif and maybe pave frivole.


----------



## nicole0612

Notorious Pink said:


> I sold the VA pair. I loooooooved them but I probably won’t reach for them now that I have the magic. They were an SO but I was not charged a premium because they became regularly available not long after mine came in,
> 
> I don’t know if I will own another pair of VA. Maybe the guilloche as a more understated pair, but that would be way down the road. The only other earrings I have on my list are the malachite/pave three motif and maybe pave frivole.



That is sensible, you would probably reach for your magic pave out of the two and it leaves room for the malachite/pave without too much overlap. I’m glad to hear that you weren’t charged the SO price for the PG pave since they became available as a standard item! You had such a good attitude at the time when they became a regular item, not regretting that you may still have to pay the SO markup, I remember that you were very serene and had an admirable attitude. The whole thing seemed to work out for the best and your collection keeps getting better


----------



## Notorious Pink

nicole0612 said:


> That is sensible, you would probably reach for your magic pave out of the two and it leaves room for the malachite/pave without too much overlap. I’m glad to hear that you weren’t charged the SO price for the PG pave since they became available as a standard item! You had such a good attitude at the time when they became a regular item, not regretting that you may still have to pay the SO markup, I remember that you were very serene and had an admirable attitude. The whole thing seemed to work out for the best and your collection keeps getting better


Thanks so much....yeah, it’s easy to stay positive when I didn’t have to pay more!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Notorious Pink said:


> Magic Alhambra Pave Earrings in Yellow Gold.
> Specs made to match the Magic Alhambra Pave White Gold
> WG Pave are made slightly bigger and completely pave
> Regular YG Pave are slightly smaller than the WG and have the button in the middle
> Different backs added by VCA.
> 
> View attachment 4657785
> 
> 
> View attachment 4657783
> 
> 
> View attachment 4657784


This is quite an amazing piece. Do you plan on wearing these as your daily staples?  They are super fabulous but seems still so wearable on you.  I know you wore your RG pave VA almost daily right?


----------



## Notorious Pink

Yes, I plan to wear them daily.


----------



## Mali_

Notorious Pink said:


> I guess me saying it like that really does makes it seem that way(!), but in my mind the two pieces are a set...the dealer had both and I was always sure I’d pick these earrings up first, but it was tempting to take the other piece first instead. Actually, her having both pieces available made my decision to get these easier for me....so, it’s more like part one of two.  Yes, they sit higher!
> 
> View attachment 4658023


How’d I miss this?? Huge congratulations! They are beautiful. Looks perfect on you. 
Excellent choice.


----------



## Mali_

Notorious Pink said:


> I really love the classic size and sparkle of the Vintage Alhambra pave. It truly goes with everything, I had the single diamond onyx and they are beautiful, too, but I didn’t keep them. I don’t have unlimited funds so I have to make choices - it’s just that sometimes I have to live with something for a while first before I know whether (even if it’s something I love) it will get enough use to be worth keeping. Ultimately I would like to have a nice mix-and-match variety but not too much. (3-4 pair earrings, 5-6 necklaces, and 1 or 2 each of bracelets, rings and brooches...and maybe a watch!)


They do go with everything!  I will get a pair in rose gold since my NM VCA SA told me they likely could not make the pavée frivole earrings in rose gold because it’s not offered as a SO.  
My base VCA collection is 7 earrings, 7 necklaces, 2 bracelets - everything else (more in each of those three categories plus rings, brooches) is extra - items that I may want after I get those. I definitely wish I had unlimited funds! However, like you, I’m really paring the collection down to things I will wear a lot versus things that are just pretty to me.


----------



## jimmie staton

Notorious Pink said:


> Yes, I plan to wear them daily.


And who could blame you ?!?
"J!m"


----------



## EpiFanatic

Mali_ said:


> They do go with everything!  I will get a pair in rose gold since my NM VCA SA told me they likely could not make the pavée frivole earrings in rose gold because it’s not offered as a SO.
> My base VCA collection is 7 earrings, 7 necklaces, 2 bracelets - everything else (more in each of those three categories plus rings, brooches) is extra - items that I may want after I get those. I definitely wish I had unlimited funds! However, like you, I’m really paring the collection down to things I will wear a lot versus things that are just pretty to me.


My impression is that NM SAs tend to think things cannot be done. Through my boutique SA, I ordered a SO that was not available on the list of pre-approved SO’s. So I think it’s worth asking a boutique SA. I but they would do a RG pave frivole. It would be a great opportunity for them to charge you a huge premium but if you love it go for it.  And I do have a NM SA that I love but has told me certain pieces would not be possible. I don’t take that as fact.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mali_ said:


> How’d I miss this?? Huge congratulations! They are beautiful. Looks perfect on you.
> Excellent choice.



thank you!



Mali_ said:


> They do go with everything!  I will get a pair in rose gold since my NM VCA SA told me they likely could not make the pavée frivole earrings in rose gold because it’s not offered as a SO.
> My base VCA collection is 7 earrings, 7 necklaces, 2 bracelets - everything else (more in each of those three categories plus rings, brooches) is extra - items that I may want after I get those. I definitely wish I had unlimited funds! However, like you, I’m really paring the collection down to things I will wear a lot versus things that are just pretty to me.



Exactly!!



jimmie staton said:


> And who could blame you ?!?
> "J!m"


----------



## rk4265

Is it ok to not accept a special order after you place it? I’m dying over the new frivole collection coming out and now want to put my funds towards that instead.


----------



## Phoenix123

rk4265 said:


> Is it ok to not accept a special order after you place it? I’m dying over the new frivole collection coming out and now want to put my funds towards that instead.



Is the piece ready or near-ready?  I think once it's done, theoretically you can refuse it...but they get veeeery upset!!


----------



## rk4265

Phoenix123 said:


> Is the piece ready or near-ready?  I think once it's done, theoretically you can refuse it...but they get veeeery upset!!


Thank you. Then I won’t. Don’t want to get her upset


----------



## jenayb

rk4265 said:


> Is it ok to not accept a special order after you place it? I’m dying over the new frivole collection coming out and now want to put my funds towards that instead.



I mean - is it ok? Sure in that they’ll let you decline, but as another member here mentioned, it is significantly frowned upon. The new Frivole pieces will be here; accept your SO, wear it and love it, and buy a new piece later on.


----------



## rk4265

Thanks as mentioned before I will take this advice and won’t say no


----------



## sammix3

rk4265 said:


> Thanks as mentioned before I will take this advice and won’t say no


What did you SO?


----------



## sammix3

EpiFanatic said:


> My impression is that NM SAs tend to think things cannot be done. Through my boutique SA, I ordered a SO that was not available on the list of pre-approved SO’s. So I think it’s worth asking a boutique SA. I but they would do a RG pave frivole. It would be a great opportunity for them to charge you a huge premium but if you love it go for it.  And I do have a NM SA that I love but has told me certain pieces would not be possible. I don’t take that as fact.


Can NM SAs do SOs too?  Is there a minimum purchase history before it’s done?  Also, what is in the list of preapproved SOs?

thank you!


----------



## nicole0612

sammix3 said:


> Can NM SAs do SOs too?  Is there a minimum purchase history before it’s done?  Also, what is in the list of preapproved SOs?
> 
> thank you!



There is a binder that has a list of pre-approved special orders, it came out last year or so. Neiman Marcus can get these approved, but in my experience they’re not great at getting things beyond this approved, I agree that the boutique is better in this aspect.


----------



## sammix3

nicole0612 said:


> There is a binder that has a list of pre-approved special orders, it came out last year or so. Neiman Marcus can get these approved, but in my experience they’re not great at getting things beyond this approved, I agree that the boutique is better in this aspect.


Gotcha.  So what does it mean that it’s “pre-approved” SOs, meaning they will automatically approve?


----------



## nicole0612

sammix3 said:


> Gotcha.  So what does it mean that it’s “pre-approved” SOs, meaning they will automatically approve?


Basically, yes. I have posted the chart in several places in this thread, but there is one error - the chalcedony/RG combos should be chalcedony/WG. The actually booklet expands on this chart, but it shows the basics of what combos are automatically approved (~30% premium).


----------



## Tartin Tale

nicole0612 said:


> Basically, yes. I have posted the chart in several places in this thread, but there is one error - the chalcedony/RG combos should be chalcedony/WG. The actually booklet expands on this chart, but it shows the basics of what combos are automatically approved (~30% premium).


Hi! Do you think you can post the chart again? My boutique in Dubai says they can’t order pink porcelain,lapis, coral or turquoise When I see so many people on this thread ordering the pink porcelain Alhambra... pls help!


----------



## Tartin Tale

pazt said:


> View attachment 3617458
> View attachment 3617459
> 
> 
> My SO pink sevre bracelet in RG finally arrive after 10 months (timeline quote was 6 mos). It is alternating w rose gold Alhambra motif. 2 RG, 3 pink sevre. They perfectly match the 2015 holiday pendant.


This is probably the most gorgeous bracelet I have ever seen! Any idea if they still approve the pink porcelain? It would be a life time dream of mine to have one


----------



## surfer

Tartin Tale said:


> This is probably the most gorgeous bracelet I have ever seen! Any idea if they still approve the pink porcelain? It would be a life time dream of mine to have one


I think many of us have tried. No one had been approved recently....would be happy to be proven wrong but I haven’t seen any new approvals in the last year.


----------



## Tartin Tale

surfer said:


> I think many of us have tried. No one had been approved recently....would be happy to be proven wrong but I haven’t seen any new approvals in the last year.


Thank you for youre reply! Any idea what is being approved recently besides Grey MOP?


----------



## surfer

Tartin Tale said:


> Thank you for youre reply! Any idea what is being approved recently besides Grey MOP?


There’s a whole chart for them. I don’t have it handy, but definitely not lapis, coral or turquoise either as far as I know. I think it’s the other stones that are part of the collection and gmop. Someone else might be able to help better.


----------



## JewelryLover101

Tartin Tale said:


> This is probably the most gorgeous bracelet I have ever seen! Any idea if they still approve the pink porcelain? It would be a life time dream of mine to have one


Not sure where I read it, but VCA used to approve pink porcelain as an SO but stopped doing so a year or two ago.


----------



## Tartin Tale

JulesB68 said:


> Hi Izzy, yes still loving my WG necklace & bracelet! For me, the combinations that 10 + 5 allows is perfect; I don't think I would want or need a 20 motif at all.
> One thing to consider is the weight. My 10 motif all WG weighs 37g and my 20 motif MOP weighs 52g. Whilst it may not sound or feel much when picked up by hand, you do notice the difference when it is around your neck! Try out the YG or RG versions in store if you can.
> I often wear the necklace with my WG pave earrings, which is as blingy as I get. They look great together.
> If you're considering other 'off the shelf' purchases, I do tend to wear my 20 WG chalcedony more often than the MOP one. I absolutely love it, the colour & striations are beautiful.
> Now just need to convince DH to buy me the single row perlee bangle! Judging by one of the other threads, I'm not the only one to fall in love with that piece. I've been a very good girl, honest!


Lovvvveee your bracelets and necklace,you’re so lucky! I wanted to SO the same in Magic earrings, do you by any chance have any idea if that would be approved?


----------



## Tartin Tale

JewelryLover101 said:


> Not sure where I read it, but VCA used to approve pink porcelain as an SO but stopped doing so a year or two ago.


I can’t believe I had no idea about this


----------



## ayshaa

Tartin Tale said:


> Hi! Do you think you can post the chart again? My boutique in Dubai says they can’t order pink porcelain,lapis, coral or turquoise When I see so many people on this thread ordering the pink porcelain Alhambra... pls help!



Is this the chart you looking for?


----------



## Tartin Tale

ayshaa said:


> Is this the chart you looking for?
> 
> View attachment 4740685


Aren’t all these the regular collection?


----------



## classiccashmerelady

Tartin Tale said:


> Aren’t all these the regular collection?



Well, no. You couldn’t just visit a boutique and purchase a vintage onyx pendant with rose gold or white gold, for example. It’s only readily available in yellow gold, which is why that area is empty on the chart. You could only get rose or white gold by placing a special order.


----------



## cafecreme15

Does anyone know if it is possible to place a SO for a 5 motif bracelet in chalcedony in YG?


----------



## EpiFanatic

cafecreme15 said:


> Does anyone know if it is possible to place a SO for a 5 motif bracelet in chalcedony in YG?


I think you should ask your SA. Can’t hurt.  They can submit a request and just see if you’re approved.


----------



## cafecreme15

EpiFanatic said:


> I think you should ask your SA. Can’t hurt.  They can submit a request and just see if you’re approved.


I’m almost hoping the answer is no since I’m already planning to do a SO with YG and GMOP. Don’t want my decision to be harder!


----------



## EpiFanatic

cafecreme15 said:


> I’m almost hoping the answer is no since I’m already planning to do a SO with YG and GMOP. Don’t want my decision to be harder!


True.  But you can still decline after they give you a price quote.


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> Does anyone know if it is possible to place a SO for a 5 motif bracelet in chalcedony in YG?



I was told no for Chalcedony PG, but this was based on the “preapproved” SO list, which has a typo of Chalcedony + PG combos where it should read Chalcedony + WG combos. However, this was through my NM where they are not the most knowledgeable, honestly. I have had better luck through stand alone VCA, so it’s worth a try. I will ask again about my combo if you get approved, since I have only had GMOP approved so far (and now we know why it was so easy for that one!), good luck and update is when you hear back. The last I heard they were not able to get SO requests approved in Paris yet, I put in another request just before the lockdown and no word yet.


----------



## cafecreme15

Thanks both! I was going to wait until the Paris workshop was up and running again (as well as my boutique!) before inquiring again since 1) I like to inquire about SOs in person and 2) I want to know what the backlog is like in the workshop and what the timeline now is. But I’ll be sure to ask! I can’t wait to get back to the boutique already!


----------



## bhurry

cafecreme15 said:


> Thanks both! I was going to wait until the Paris workshop was up and running again (as well as my boutique!) before inquiring again since 1) I like to inquire about SOs in person and 2) I want to know what the backlog is like in the workshop and what the timeline now is. But I’ll be sure to ask! I can’t wait to get back to the boutique already!


Yes please let us know what you find out.


----------



## sammix3

Do you have to have purchase history at the Standalone boutique to get approved for SO?  I only have a VCA inside NM near me


----------



## Croissant

i submitted a request for a 20 in pink opal and yellow gold.


----------



## Alena21

These are special order Lapis /diamonds/white gold. (Not mine)
They are gorgeous.


----------



## DS2006

Wow, I had no idea you could special order lapis pieces! Those are incredible!


----------



## DS2006

Croissant said:


> i submitted a request for a 20 in pink opal and yellow gold.



Pink opal?!!!! Have they ever made Alhambra pieces in pink opal before? I can't recall ever seeing that! Please show us a picture if you have one!


----------



## Croissant

DS2006 said:


> Pink opal?!!!! Have they ever made Alhambra pieces in pink opal before? I can't recall ever seeing that! Please show us a picture if you have one!


get ready!!!!!


----------



## Alena21

DS2006 said:


> Wow, I had no idea you could special order lapis pieces! Those are incredible!


It is only for clients that have spent millions with them. Like this particular lady Still it took about 2 years to make them.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

Alena21 said:


> These are special order Lapis /diamonds/white gold. (Not mine)
> They are gorgeous.


oh. my. god.  absolutely no words


----------



## DS2006

Croissant said:


> get ready!!!!!



Wow, how incredible these are!!! Thank you! There are always new things to learn about VCA! Good luck with your SO!


----------



## Croissant

DS2006 said:


> Wow, how incredible these are!!! Thank you! There are always new things to learn about VCA! Good luck with your SO!


I need a money tree


----------



## DS2006

Croissant said:


> I need a money tree



Same here!!!!


----------



## nav

Is it possible to special order an old holiday pendant they’ve done?


----------



## gagabag

Croissant said:


> i submitted a request for a 20 in pink opal and yellow gold.


Oooh I think I need these, too! How did it go - all approved?


----------



## bhurry

gagabag said:


> Oooh I think I need these, too! How did it go - all approved?


Yes would like to know too.


----------



## Notorious Pink

ayshaa said:


> Is this the chart you looking for?
> 
> View attachment 4740685



isn’t there another page of this chart? I recall two pages, does anyone have the other?


----------



## twinzluvagrl

nav said:


> Is it possible to special order an old holiday pendant they’ve done?




I'm wondering about this too...


----------



## Violetsandcoco

Has anyone ever asked about a special order the purple color used in the Dubai mall edition?  I want to/will ask my SA about it but I figured I'd ask around to see if anyone has tried it.


----------



## Phoenix123

Violetsandcoco said:


> Has anyone ever asked about a special order the purple color used in the Dubai mall edition?  I want to/will ask my SA about it but I figured I'd ask around to see if anyone has tried it.



The lavender Dubai mall 20-motif?  I don't think you can SO it. I remember vaguely that I might have asked and was told no way.  Maybe others have had better luck.


----------



## Violetsandcoco

lynne_ross said:


> My boutique told me I had to pay in full upfront for an SO. I think the policy varies by boutique.


So, I have an experience which my SA admits is totally weird!  She asked about a special order for me, and Paris didn't really respond to her at all and I definitely didn't pay for it, but then it showed up ~5m later!


----------



## Violetsandcoco

Phoenix123 said:


> The lavender Dubai mall 20-motif?  I don't think you can SO it. I remember vaguely that I might have asked and was told no way.  Maybe others have had better luck.


Thank you!  I figure no way would be the response, lol.....I'll wait for a couple more to weigh in before I decide whether I should ask.


----------



## Phoenix123

Violetsandcoco said:


> Thank you!  I figure no way would be the response, lol.....I'll wait for a couple more to weigh in before I decide whether I should ask.



There is no harm in asking straightaway.  They can only say no!lol


----------



## Phoenix123

Phoenix123 said:


> The lavender Dubai mall 20-motif?  I don't think you can SO it. I remember vaguely that I might have asked and was told no way.  Maybe others have had better luck.



Actually, I think I may have got it mixed up with the hot pink porcelain.  I think I asked about a 5-motif and a MA pendant, and was told no way whatsoever.  I enquired with 3 separate SA's from 3 different countries.


----------



## Tinklemd

Violetsandcoco said:


> So, I have an experience which my SA admits is totally weird!  She asked about a special order for me, and Paris didn't really respond to her at all and I definitely didn't pay for it, but then it showed up ~5m later!



What was it and did you take it?


----------



## EpiFanatic

Violetsandcoco said:


> So, I have an experience which my SA admits is totally weird!  She asked about a special order for me, and Paris didn't really respond to her at all and I definitely didn't pay for it, but then it showed up ~5m later!


That is weird, and very lucky!! Yes, what is it and did you take it?


----------



## jenaps

Violetsandcoco said:


> Thank you!  I figure no way would be the response, lol.....I'll wait for a couple more to weigh in before I decide whether I should ask.


 What will you request? I would love vintage or magic earrings in every color/stone


----------



## Violetsandcoco

Phoenix123 said:


> Actually, I think I may have got it mixed up with the hot pink porcelain.  I think I asked about a 5-motif and a MA pendant, and was told no way whatsoever.  I enquired with 3 separate SA's from 3 different countries.


Oh....I've seen pics of the hot pink porcelain (I think it's called raspberry right?).  I don't wear pink, but I seriously love the way that one looks that I might consider if I ever came across one!


----------



## Violetsandcoco

EpiFanatic said:


> That is weird, and very lucky!! Yes, what is it and did you take it?



It was weird....it is the two butterfly pendant (which really is only one butterfly, lol), but in purple sapphire.


----------



## Violetsandcoco

jenaps said:


> What will you request? I would love vintage or magic earrings in every color/stone



I really would like to request anything with the purple/lavender porcelain, but if I could get anything, it would be alternating purple and black.  I know that will not be approved though, lol


----------



## Violetsandcoco

Tinklemd said:


> What was it and did you take it?


Yes, I did!  It was a purple sapphire butterfly pendant


----------



## Phoenix123

Violetsandcoco said:


> Oh....I've seen pics of the hot pink porcelain (I think it's called raspberry right?).  I don't wear pink, but I seriously love the way that one looks that I might consider if I ever came across one!



I think so, yeah.  I am not one for pink jewellery usually either.  But a small odd piece or two, as accent pieces, would be lovely.


----------



## Phoenix123

Violetsandcoco said:


> It was weird....it is the two butterfly pendant (which really is only one butterfly, lol), but in purple sapphire.



I dunno why they call it a 2 butterfly pendant when it really is just the one! lol


----------



## Phoenix123

Violetsandcoco said:


> Yes, I did!  It was a purple sapphire butterfly pendant



Pics pls?


----------



## Phoenix123

Violetsandcoco said:


> I really would like to request anything with the purple/lavender porcelain, but if I could get anything, it would be alternating *purple and black.*  I know that will not be approved though, lol



Like your avatar?


----------



## Violetsandcoco

Phoenix123 said:


> Pics pls?



LOL...I need to learn to take the glamour shot of stuff when I get them and they are sitting in the box....but here it is in a less glamorous state.


----------



## jenaps

Phoenix123 said:


> Like your avatar?





Phoenix123 said:


> Pics pls?



I was going to say that!

You should def request and report back!  I’ve heard they’ve done sugilite in Alhambra but I’ve never seen it or even know when they did it.


----------



## DS2006

Violetsandcoco said:


> LOL...I need to learn to take the glamour shot of stuff when I get them and they are sitting in the box....but here it is in a less glamorous state.
> 
> View attachment 4792328


This is beautiful and likely one of a kind! What a wonderful surprise! Congratulations!!!


----------



## jenaps

Violetsandcoco said:


> LOL...I need to learn to take the glamour shot of stuff when I get them and they are sitting in the box....but here it is in a less glamorous state.
> 
> View attachment 4792328



This is beautiful! Thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## icedcoffee

Violetsandcoco said:


> LOL...I need to learn to take the glamour shot of stuff when I get them and they are sitting in the box....but here it is in a less glamorous state.
> 
> View attachment 4792328


OMG so pretty and so special   Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Violetsandcoco

jenaps said:


> I was going to say that!
> 
> You should def request and report back!  I’ve heard they’ve done sugilite in Alhambra but I’ve never seen it or even know when they did it.


Oh....you are totally right, I forgot about the sugalite!  I saw it in a booklet at the boutique a long time ago (over 10 years I'd say) that had various stones, but I've never seen one of these.  Not even a picture.  But I should ask about that....that would be a much better color for me than lavender anyways, thank you for the reminder!


----------



## jenaps

Violetsandcoco said:


> Oh....you are totally right, I forgot about the sugalite!  I saw it in a booklet at the boutique a long time ago (over 10 years I'd say) that had various stones, but I've never seen one of these.  Not even a picture.  But I should ask about that....that would be a much better color for me than lavender anyways, thank you for the reminder!



Can you imagine!  What metal would you get?  The only thing I’ve seen with sugalite is the owl.  That would make a beautiful Alhambra motif!


----------



## Violetsandcoco

jenaps said:


> Can you imagine!  What metal would you get?  The only thing I’ve seen with sugalite is the owl.  That would make a beautiful Alhambra motif!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792705


 Definitely white gold!  I'm 99% a white gold gal....I only just recently caved and got the onyx Alhambra's in yellow gold, and only it's really because I'm getting older and I think it's a mature look for work.  In the past, I had gotten pieces and had them rhodium plated to turn yellow gold into white gold.  Did that with the Byzantine Alhambra, and an onyx charm from a long time ago.  I actually would highly recommend it for anyone who doesn't want to wait the 6m for a special order in WG.  I know it makes some people nervous, but I've done it quite a few times with some pieces that just weren't being offered in WG and it's been fine.


----------



## EpiFanatic

@Phoenix123 was there someone asking about a WG and onyx special order?  Wanted to reply but I Could not find the post. Thanks.


----------



## Phoenix123

EpiFanatic said:


> @Phoenix123 was there someone asking about a WG and onyx special order?  Wanted to reply but I Could not find the post. Thanks.



On "the other forum"!

VCA show me the bling.


----------



## Alena21

EpiFanatic said:


> That is weird, and very lucky!! Yes, what is





Violetsandcoco said:


> LOL...I need to learn to take the glamour shot of stuff when I get them and they are sitting in the box....but here it is in a less glamorous state.
> 
> View attachment 4792328


Gorgeous! I'm in love! Congratulations!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Phoenix123 said:


> On "the other forum"!
> 
> VCA show me the bling.


Thanks Phoenix!  I spaced.


----------



## Violetsandcoco

DS2006 said:


> This is beautiful and likely one of a kind! What a wonderful surprise! Congratulations!!!





jenaps said:


> This is beautiful! Thanks for sharing!!!!





icedcoffee said:


> OMG so pretty and so special   Thanks for sharing!





Alena21 said:


> Gorgeous! I'm in love! Congratulations!




Thank you all so much! - will report back if/when I get to ask about the purple Alhambra.


----------



## Alena21

jenaps said:


> Can you imagine!  What metal would you get?  The only thing I’ve seen with sugalite is the owl.  That would make a beautiful Alhambra motif!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792705



I just realised that this pic is an actual post and not an ad. Hahaha


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Violetsandcoco said:


> Definitely white gold!  I'm 99% a white gold gal....I only just recently caved and got the onyx Alhambra's in yellow gold, and only it's really because I'm getting older and I think it's a mature look for work.  In the past, I had gotten pieces and had them rhodium plated to turn yellow gold into white gold.  Did that with the Byzantine Alhambra, and an onyx charm from a long time ago.  I actually would highly recommend it for anyone who doesn't want to wait the 6m for a special order in WG.  I know it makes some people nervous, but I've done it quite a few times with some pieces that just weren't being offered in WG and it's been fine.



Who did you trust with this process? I've often wondered if this was possible without the crazy worry about the piece being ruined.


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Phoenix123 said:


> On "the other forum"!
> 
> VCA show me the bling.



I've seen you reference this "other forum" a few times and wondering about it...


----------



## Phoenix123

Comfortably Numb said:


> I've seen you reference this "other forum" a few times and wondering about it...



I am not sure I'm allowed to mention the name (within forum's rules or not?).


----------



## nicole0612

Comfortably Numb said:


> I've seen you reference this "other forum" a few times and wondering about it...





Phoenix123 said:


> I am not sure I'm allowed to mention the name (within forum's rules or not?).


Is it the main jewelry forum online? If so, I have stumbled across it many times accidentally with google search queries about jewelry (particularly specific searches for a certain diamond cut/size combination). I suggest a google search for “jewelry forum” and you should find it if it is the one I am thinking of.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Comfortably Numb said:


> I've seen you reference this "other forum" a few times and wondering about it...


Just search “diamond forum” and you will likely find it. Most People there are diamond crazy. (Guilty...).


----------



## Violetsandcoco

Comfortably Numb said:


> Who did you trust with this process? I've often wondered if this was possible without the crazy worry about the piece being ruined.



Yes, it totally works - but the rhodium does wear off a little vs. a piece that started off in WG which you would re-rhodium as well if you wear it a lot.  I attached some pics of the VCA pieces I did (yes, I had the Byzantine bracelet turned into a necklace, lol), it works perfectly fine for all gold pieces, and also gold with onyx.  You probably don't want to do it with any of the MOP's though.  You can see in the second pic that the backing of the ear piece started to wear off.  Last piece is a ring, which I think wears away faster as well, but it's not so bad.  I wore the ring I'm showing pretty religiously for 5 years and it's only slightly worn and I haven't replated it ever.

As for who did it, I asked the boutique to do it for me.  I believe these days, they might not do it because so many WG pieces are offered, but you could ask them to recommend someone to you.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Alena21

EpiFanatic said:


> Just search “diamond forum” and you will likely find it. Most People there are diamond crazy. (Guilty...).


Please pm me the link.  Thank you


----------



## Notorious Pink

I was thrilled to pick up my SO Magic Alhambra Pave pendant in YG this week! It’s a gift from my husband for our anniversary. Its so wonderful to finally have this set! I love the details like the diamonds on the bail, and even though it doesn’t flip, the back is beautiful too. I have worn it every day since I bought it - not the long way yet, but I have used both ring lengths worn doubled.


----------



## Rhl2987

Notorious Pink said:


> I was thrilled to pick up my SO Magic Alhambra Pave pendant in YG this week! It’s a gift from my husband for our anniversary. Its so wonderful to finally have this set! I love the details like the diamonds on the bail, and even though it doesn’t flip, the back is beautiful too. I have worn it every day since I bought it - not the long way yet, but I have used both ring lengths worn doubled.
> 
> View attachment 4797231
> View attachment 4797230
> View attachment 4797233
> View attachment 4797234


This is stunning. Congratulations on your anniversary!! Your set is just gorgeous.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Rhl2987 said:


> This is stunning. Congratulations on your anniversary!! Your set is just gorgeous.


Thank you!!!


----------



## Alena21

Notorious Pink said:


> I was thrilled to pick up my SO Magic Alhambra Pave pendant in YG this week! It’s a gift from my husband for our anniversary. Its so wonderful to finally have this set! I love the details like the diamonds on the bail, and even though it doesn’t flip, the back is beautiful too. I have worn it every day since I bought it - not the long way yet, but I have used both ring lengths worn doubled.
> 
> View attachment 4797231
> View attachment 4797230
> View attachment 4797233
> View attachment 4797234


Stupendous sparkle! Absolutely mesmerising! Congratulations on your anniversary and stunning gifts! The whole set is insanely gorgeous!


----------



## Phoenix123

Notorious Pink said:


> I was thrilled to pick up my SO Magic Alhambra Pave pendant in YG this week! It’s a gift from my husband for our anniversary. Its so wonderful to finally have this set! I love the details like the diamonds on the bail, and even though it doesn’t flip, the back is beautiful too. I have worn it every day since I bought it - not the long way yet, but I have used both ring lengths worn doubled.
> 
> View attachment 4797231
> View attachment 4797230
> View attachment 4797233
> View attachment 4797234



Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Notorious Pink said:


> I was thrilled to pick up my SO Magic Alhambra Pave pendant in YG this week! It’s a gift from my husband for our anniversary. Its so wonderful to finally have this set! I love the details like the diamonds on the bail, and even though it doesn’t flip, the back is beautiful too. I have worn it every day since I bought it - not the long way yet, but I have used both ring lengths worn doubled.
> 
> View attachment 4797231
> View attachment 4797230
> View attachment 4797233
> View attachment 4797234


Happy anniversary!!! What a lovely lovely gift!


----------



## icedcoffee

Notorious Pink said:


> I was thrilled to pick up my SO Magic Alhambra Pave pendant in YG this week! It’s a gift from my husband for our anniversary. Its so wonderful to finally have this set! I love the details like the diamonds on the bail, and even though it doesn’t flip, the back is beautiful too. I have worn it every day since I bought it - not the long way yet, but I have used both ring lengths worn doubled.
> 
> View attachment 4797231
> View attachment 4797230
> View attachment 4797233
> View attachment 4797234


Wowza so unbelievably stunning   Happy Anni to you and your husband!


----------



## MagpieInTraining

Notorious Pink said:


> I was thrilled to pick up my SO Magic Alhambra Pave pendant in YG this week! It’s a gift from my husband for our anniversary. Its so wonderful to finally have this set! I love the details like the diamonds on the bail, and even though it doesn’t flip, the back is beautiful too. I have worn it every day since I bought it - not the long way yet, but I have used both ring lengths worn doubled.
> 
> View attachment 4797231
> View attachment 4797230
> View attachment 4797233
> View attachment 4797234


I let out an audible gasp, this is just STUNNING! So utterly incredible! Happy anniversary!!


----------



## nicole0612

Notorious Pink said:


> I was thrilled to pick up my SO Magic Alhambra Pave pendant in YG this week! It’s a gift from my husband for our anniversary. Its so wonderful to finally have this set! I love the details like the diamonds on the bail, and even though it doesn’t flip, the back is beautiful too. I have worn it every day since I bought it - not the long way yet, but I have used both ring lengths worn doubled.
> 
> View attachment 4797231
> View attachment 4797230
> View attachment 4797233
> View attachment 4797234


How beautiful! Congratulations on your anniversary!


----------



## lisawhit

Notorious Pink said:


> I was thrilled to pick up my SO Magic Alhambra Pave pendant in YG this week! It’s a gift from my husband for our anniversary. Its so wonderful to finally have this set! I love the details like the diamonds on the bail, and even though it doesn’t flip, the back is beautiful too. I have worn it every day since I bought it - not the long way yet, but I have used both ring lengths worn doubled.
> 
> View attachment 4797231
> View attachment 4797230
> View attachment 4797233
> View attachment 4797234



This is perfection!    Congratulations on your anniversary!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Notorious Pink said:


> I was thrilled to pick up my SO Magic Alhambra Pave pendant in YG this week! It’s a gift from my husband for our anniversary. Its so wonderful to finally have this set! I love the details like the diamonds on the bail, and even though it doesn’t flip, the back is beautiful too. I have worn it every day since I bought it - not the long way yet, but I have used both ring lengths worn doubled.
> 
> View attachment 4797231
> View attachment 4797230
> View attachment 4797233
> View attachment 4797234


Oh this is stunning sweetie!!!
Mazel a Tov! Wear it in the BEST of health and happiness!!!


----------



## hopiko

Notorious Pink said:


> I was thrilled to pick up my SO Magic Alhambra Pave pendant in YG this week! It’s a gift from my husband for our anniversary. Its so wonderful to finally have this set! I love the details like the diamonds on the bail, and even though it doesn’t flip, the back is beautiful too. I have worn it every day since I bought it - not the long way yet, but I have used both ring lengths worn doubled.
> 
> View attachment 4797231
> View attachment 4797230
> View attachment 4797233
> View attachment 4797234


AMAZING!  Happy Anniversary!


----------



## DS2006

Notorious Pink said:


> I was thrilled to pick up my SO Magic Alhambra Pave pendant in YG this week! It’s a gift from my husband for our anniversary. Its so wonderful to finally have this set! I love the details like the diamonds on the bail, and even though it doesn’t flip, the back is beautiful too. I have worn it every day since I bought it - not the long way yet, but I have used both ring lengths worn doubled.
> 
> View attachment 4797231
> View attachment 4797230
> View attachment 4797233
> View attachment 4797234



Absolutely fabulous set!!!!     Happy anniversary!!!


----------



## Canturi lover

Notorious Pink said:


> I was thrilled to pick up my SO Magic Alhambra Pave pendant in YG this week! It’s a gift from my husband for our anniversary. Its so wonderful to finally have this set! I love the details like the diamonds on the bail, and even though it doesn’t flip, the back is beautiful too. I have worn it every day since I bought it - not the long way yet, but I have used both ring lengths worn doubled.
> 
> View attachment 4797231
> View attachment 4797230
> View attachment 4797233
> View attachment 4797234



Many congratulations. All pieces are stunning. Would love to see a modelled shot


----------



## EpiFanatic

Notorious Pink said:


> I was thrilled to pick up my SO Magic Alhambra Pave pendant in YG this week! It’s a gift from my husband for our anniversary. Its so wonderful to finally have this set! I love the details like the diamonds on the bail, and even though it doesn’t flip, the back is beautiful too. I have worn it every day since I bought it - not the long way yet, but I have used both ring lengths worn doubled.
> 
> View attachment 4797231
> View attachment 4797230
> View attachment 4797233
> View attachment 4797234


Astounding. An heirloom piece. Will you post a mod shot?


----------



## lynne_ross

Notorious Pink said:


> I was thrilled to pick up my SO Magic Alhambra Pave pendant in YG this week! It’s a gift from my husband for our anniversary. Its so wonderful to finally have this set! I love the details like the diamonds on the bail, and even though it doesn’t flip, the back is beautiful too. I have worn it every day since I bought it - not the long way yet, but I have used both ring lengths worn doubled.
> 
> View attachment 4797231
> View attachment 4797230
> View attachment 4797233
> View attachment 4797234


Wow!!!!!!!’ Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Alena21 said:


> Stupendous sparkle! Absolutely mesmerising! Congratulations on your anniversary and stunning gifts! The whole set is insanely gorgeous!





Phoenix123 said:


> Happy Anniversary!





Stardust Andromeda said:


> Happy anniversary!!! What a lovely lovely gift!





icedcoffee said:


> Wowza so unbelievably stunning   Happy Anni to you and your husband!





MagpieInTraining said:


> I let out an audible gasp, this is just STUNNING! So utterly incredible! Happy anniversary!!





nicole0612 said:


> How beautiful! Congratulations on your anniversary!





lisawhit said:


> This is perfection!    Congratulations on your anniversary!!





etoupebirkin said:


> Oh this is stunning sweetie!!!
> Mazel a Tov! Wear it in the BEST of health and happiness!!!





hopiko said:


> AMAZING!  Happy Anniversary!





DS2006 said:


> Absolutely fabulous set!!!!     Happy anniversary!!!





Canturi lover said:


> Many congratulations. All pieces are stunning. Would love to see a modelled shot





EpiFanatic said:


> Astounding. An heirloom piece. Will you post a mod shot?





lynne_ross said:


> Wow!!!!!!!’ Gorgeous!!!!!



thank you all so much!   

I got very lucky with this piece, and am so happy my sweet husband gave it the ok. he is very good to me, and one of the benefits of being married for 20 years is that he knows he doesn’t have to pick out anything, which works perfectly for both of us. Our anniversary still isn’t for a few weeks, but we never do gifts on the day of - just “whenever it happens”. I will definitely post modeling pics!


----------



## DS2006

Notorious Pink said:


> thank you all so much!
> 
> I got very lucky with this piece, and am so happy my sweet husband gave it the ok. he is very good to me, and one of the benefits of being married for 20 years is that he knows he doesn’t have to pick out anything, which works perfectly for both of us. Our anniversary still isn’t for a few weeks, but we never do gifts on the day of - just “whenever it happens”. I will definitely post modeling pics!



We are exactly the same regarding my husband being generous but not picking out anything, and the gifts occur when they happen (for example: my lapis bracelet was totally unexpected and came a couple of months before my birthday)!!!!


----------



## VCA21

Notorious Pink said:


> I was thrilled to pick up my SO Magic Alhambra Pave pendant in YG this week! It’s a gift from my husband for our anniversary. Its so wonderful to finally have this set! I love the details like the diamonds on the bail, and even though it doesn’t flip, the back is beautiful too. I have worn it every day since I bought it - not the long way yet, but I have used both ring lengths worn doubled.


Happy Anniversary!!! This is beautiful and unique set !!! All the best wishes!
I hope for modelling photos


----------



## Notorious Pink

DS2006 said:


> We are exactly the same regarding my husband being generous but not picking out anything, and the gifts occur when they happen (for example: my lapis bracelet was totally unexpected and came a couple of months before my birthday)!!!!


Yay!


----------



## Violet Bleu

Does anyone know what will happen to the price of a RG GMOP bracelet if it is eventually offered as a permanent item? I’m debating placing an order for one but am also considering waiting to see if it is eventually offered as part of the normal collection. They did recently add the GMOP pendant, so I feel like it’s a possibility. If the bracelet is added, I wonder if the price will be the same. I really want to be able to pick between multiple bracelets to find the stone that makes my heart skip a beat. So, I’m nervous about ordering something sight unseen and hoping for the best.


----------



## hopiko

Violet Bleu said:


> Does anyone know what will happen to the price of a RG GMOP bracelet if it is eventually offered as a permanent item? I’m debating placing an order for one but am also considering waiting to see if it is eventually offered as part of the normal collection. They did recently add the GMOP pendant, so I feel like it’s a possibility. If the bracelet is added, I wonder if the price will be the same. I really want to be able to pick between multiple bracelets to find the stone that makes my heart skip a beat. So, I’m nervous about ordering something sight unseen and hoping for the best.


I am wondering what they would do as there would be quite a few unhappy clients who paid the SO premium if the price were lower than the SO price (I bought a 20 and would be majorly peeved!)  That said, when I ordered, I asked specifically the most iridescent stones with as many pink/purple flashes as possible...no dark stones.  I was very happy with the necklace they produced for me.


----------



## Violet Bleu

hopiko said:


> I am wondering what they would do as there would be quite a few unhappy clients who paid the SO premium if the price were lower than the SO price (I bought a 20 and would be majorly peeved!)  That said, when I ordered, I asked specifically the most iridescent stones with as many pink/purple flashes as possible...no dark stones.  I was very happy with the necklace they produced for me.


That’s true! So maybe the price would be the same. That’s good to know about your necklace as I’m looking for the same kind of iridescence in my bracelet!


----------



## Obsessed_girl

Notorious Pink said:


> I was thrilled to pick up my SO Magic Alhambra Pave pendant in YG this week! It’s a gift from my husband for our anniversary. Its so wonderful to finally have this set! I love the details like the diamonds on the bail, and even though it doesn’t flip, the back is beautiful too. I have worn it every day since I bought it - not the long way yet, but I have used both ring lengths worn doubled.
> 
> View attachment 4797231
> View attachment 4797230
> View attachment 4797233
> View attachment 4797234


 Happy anniversary 

i missed my anniversary gift because of corona virus


----------



## surfer

hopiko said:


> I am wondering what they would do as there would be quite a few unhappy clients who paid the SO premium if the price were lower than the SO price (I bought a 20 and would be majorly peeved!)  That said, when I ordered, I asked specifically the most iridescent stones with as many pink/purple flashes as possible...no dark stones.  I was very happy with the necklace they produced for me.


I wonder this too hopiko- whether they will consider how this might impact those who have ordered before and make the price in line with the so prices. VCA seems to operate in mysterious ways when it comes to this. I also got a 10 a while back which I adore and use often but mine was purchased brand new from another collector who just received it and she discounted it heavily for me so I didn’t pay hardly any premium for a new with cert piece but due to this uncertainty I haven’t special ordered any earrings as I am waiting to see what they will do. It seems if they went out of their way to create that special order catalogue- it might be a while before they make some of those items as part of a permanent line? Just thinking out loud here.....also with each year price increase, the gap will narrow as each year passes so at least you get to enjoy yours way before anyone else so to me it’s still worth it 

Including pic of my grey obsession hehe


----------



## lynne_ross

Violet Bleu said:


> Does anyone know what will happen to the price of a RG GMOP bracelet if it is eventually offered as a permanent item? I’m debating placing an order for one but am also considering waiting to see if it is eventually offered as part of the normal collection. They did recently add the GMOP pendant, so I feel like it’s a possibility. If the bracelet is added, I wonder if the price will be the same. I really want to be able to pick between multiple bracelets to find the stone that makes my heart skip a beat. So, I’m nervous about ordering something sight unseen and hoping for the best.


I have been wondering this too. I was considering SO for 10 motif grey mop before the list came out. But the 40% premium really turned me off so I decided to just wait it out. I doubt they will offer these SO pieces as permanent pieces anytime soon since as others have said there will be unhappy customers. The single motif grey mop was not on the SO list as I recall.


----------



## Violet Bleu

lynne_ross said:


> I have been wondering this too. I was considering SO for 10 motif grey mop before the list came out. But the 40% premium really turned me off so I decided to just wait it out. I doubt they will offer these SO pieces as permanent pieces anytime soon since as others have said there will be unhappy customers. The single motif grey mop was not on the SO list as I recall.


That’s a good point! An SA I spoke to said that the price wouldn’t be less if the 5 motif GMOP was added as a permanent fixture. I’m not sure how reliable that info is though. I’m debating between the bracelet or a watch. Paying a premium for GMOP is a little annoying, but I’m learning to just pay more for the things my heart truly wants instead of settling.


----------



## marbella8

Notorious Pink said:


> I was thrilled to pick up my SO Magic Alhambra Pave pendant in YG this week! It’s a gift from my husband for our anniversary. Its so wonderful to finally have this set! I love the details like the diamonds on the bail, and even though it doesn’t flip, the back is beautiful too. I have worn it every day since I bought it - not the long way yet, but I have used both ring lengths worn doubled.
> 
> View attachment 4797231
> View attachment 4797230
> View attachment 4797233
> View attachment 4797234


Such a gorgeous set and so you! Love it and happy anniversary !!!!


----------



## DS2006

Violet Bleu said:


> That’s a good point! An SA I spoke to said that the price wouldn’t be less if the 5 motif GMOP was added as a permanent fixture. I’m not sure how reliable that info is though. I’m debating between the bracelet or a watch. Paying a premium for GMOP is a little annoying, but I’m learning to just pay more for the things my heart truly wants instead of settling.



I'd almost rather pay for the gray mop/pave bracelet regular price than pay 30% extra for just the gray mop. But I am still waiting to see if they do decide to make the gray mop 5 motif for the regular collection or as a limited offer. There are examples like the onyx in white gold where they offered pieces at a specific location for a limited time. I think if we do any special orders it comes with the risk of the piece eventually being added to the regular line, and that's part of my hesitation of doing any SOs.


----------



## Violet Bleu

DS2006 said:


> I'd almost rather pay for the gray mop/pave bracelet regular price than pay 30% extra for just the gray mop. But I am still waiting to see if they do decide to make the gray mop 5 motif for the regular collection or as a limited offer. There are examples like the onyx in white gold where they offered pieces at a specific location for a limited time. I think if we do any special orders it comes with the risk of the piece eventually being added to the regular line, and that's part of my hesitation of doing any SOs.


Wow! You literally read my mind! I originally fell in love with the GMOP when I tried the alternating pave version. Part of me feels like ordering the regular one is settling. And on the other hand I’m itching for another big piece to add to my collection. I actually went to to look at watches today even though I just bought a watch. My mind is all over the place, so I can’t trust my decisions right now.


----------



## nicole0612

I think that it will be offered below the SO price if it is added as a permanent option. We just have to look at the previous option to SO PG pave which then came out a bit later as part of the regular line at regular prices. I hope not, because I did order GMOP at the SO premium, but I find it hard to imagine that they would introduce the single motif with no thoughts to expand the line eventually.


----------



## lynne_ross

nicole0612 said:


> I think that it will be offered below the SO price if it is added as a permanent option. We just have to look at the previous option to SO PG pave which then came out a bit later as part of the regular line at regular prices. I hope not, because I did order GMOP at the SO premium, but I find it hard to imagine that they would introduce the single motif with no thoughts to expand the line eventually.


Agree with Nicole if grey mop is added to permanent line the price will be more inline with the other pieces and below SO premium.


----------



## surfer

DS2006 said:


> I'd almost rather pay for the gray mop/pave bracelet regular price than pay 30% extra for just the gray mop. But I am still waiting to see if they do decide to make the gray mop 5 motif for the regular collection or as a limited offer. There are examples like the onyx in white gold where they offered pieces at a specific location for a limited time. I think if we do any special orders it comes with the risk of the piece eventually being added to the regular line, and that's part of my hesitation of doing any SOs.


I did exactly this. I got the pave and gmop 5 motifs alternating to go with my 10 gmop so and I am happy not to pay the premium. I think it’s totally worth it as the diamonds touch are nice


----------



## Phoenix123

DS2006 said:


> I'd almost rather pay for the gray mop/pave bracelet regular price than pay 30% extra for just the gray mop. But I am still waiting to see if they do decide to make the gray mop 5 motif for the regular collection or as a limited offer. There are examples like the onyx in white gold where they offered pieces at a specific location for a limited time. I think if we do any special orders it comes with the risk of the piece eventually being added to the regular line, and that's part of my hesitation of doing any SOs.



I dunno how much others paid.  But mine was almost 50% premium compared to MOP.


----------



## LuckyMe14

My GMOP 5 motif was the same price as the guilloché 5 motif.


----------



## surfer

I paid about 640usd more than the current mop 10 motif price but when I worked it out I think the previous owner paid about 20% above the current mop price. Must be cause prices went up on the mop since then as well so the gap has narrowed.


----------



## Phoenix123

I have ZERO idea on how VCA prices its items, in particular it seems that pricing differences btw different countries aren't all due to forex.

My magic Alhambra grey MOP pendant cost me SGD10,600 inclg local sales tax at the beginning of 2019.  The white MOP now costs SGD7,650.  I don't know yet how much mine would cost to SO now, but even assuming _NO price increase_ to the grey MOP SO (which is unlikely), we're looking at a 39% premium.

The equivalent in white MOP is currently 4,700 pounds in the UK.  So, after adjusting for different tax rates to make sure we compare like with like, mine is already at a 40% premium to the white MOP.  I remember it being close to the 50% at the time I ordered mine, comparing grey to white MOP where I reside.

The same apparently now costs 7,000 pounds in the UK and the white MOP is 4,700 pounds.  So the grey MOP's premium over the white MOP is 49%!


----------



## Violet Bleu

Thank you for all the feedback everyone and great discussion regarding GMOP! I think I will wait on placing an SO for now and sleep on it.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Phoenix123 said:


> I have ZERO idea on how VCA prices its items, in particular it seems that pricing differences btw different countries aren't all due to forex.
> 
> My magic Alhambra grey MOP pendant cost me SGD10,600 inclg local sales tax at the beginning of 2019.  The white MOP now costs SGD7,650.  I don't know yet how much mine would cost to SO now, but even assuming _NO price increase_ to the grey MOP SO (which is unlikely), we're looking at a 39% premium.
> 
> The equivalent in white MOP is currently 4,700 pounds in the UK.  So, after adjusting for different tax rates to make sure we compare like with like, mine is already at a 40% premium to the white MOP.  I remember it being close to the 50% at the time I ordered mine, comparing grey to white MOP where I reside.
> 
> The same apparently now costs 7,000 pounds in the UK and the white MOP is 4,700 pounds.  So the grey MOP's premium over the white MOP is 49%!


 Compared to YG MOP it is 48.6% premium, USD.


----------



## Meta

Mustwork4bags said:


> Sorry....dumb question...but I haven’t been collecting vca that long and I usually go through my nm SA....can anyone order an SO of these malachite sweet earrings?....or do you have to spend a certain amount in the boutique to place an SO order?  I know there is a premium for SO. Thx


You should try asking your NM SA who would enquire with Paris. Good luck!  (I was able to place an SO with the help of a dear friend who shops at the store.)


----------



## Obsessed_girl

surfer said:


> I wonder this too hopiko- whether they will consider how this might impact those who have ordered before and make the price in line with the so prices. VCA seems to operate in mysterious ways when it comes to this. I also got a 10 a while back which I adore and use often but mine was purchased brand new from another collector who just received it and she discounted it heavily for me so I didn’t pay hardly any premium for a new with cert piece but due to this uncertainty I haven’t special ordered any earrings as I am waiting to see what they will do. It seems if they went out of their way to create that special order catalogue- it might be a while before they make some of those items as part of a permanent line? Just thinking out loud here.....also with each year price increase, the gap will narrow as each year passes so at least you get to enjoy yours way before anyone else so to me it’s still worth it
> 
> Including pic of my grey obsession hehe
> 
> View attachment 4812828


Ohhhhh very nice .. i changed my wishlist after seeing this


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

quick question — has anyone special ordered something in the rose de noel collection or requested to? just want to know if it’s possible


----------



## surfer

Obsessed_girl said:


> Ohhhhh very nice .. i changed my wishlist after seeing this


What’s on your Wishlist now?


----------



## mocktail

I'm new to VCA and haven't bought anything yet. Would it be a waste of time to call the NYC store and ask about getting an SO for a 5 motif bracelet in hammered white gold? Meaning, as a brand new customer would they consider the request, or is it an automatic denial?

Also, I've read that SOs have a 30-40% markup. Since WG is more expensive than YG and PG, should I expect the WG bracelet to cost about 50% more than the YG/RG?

I've seen that sometimes people pay 30% upfront and the rest at pickup, and others pay 100% upfront. As a new customer, I'm sure I'd be asked to pay 100% upfront and I'd be fine with that.

One more question: can SOs be shipped to your house, or only to a store? There isn't a store near me.

Thanks for any advice you can share!


----------



## Jakemeister1000

mocktail said:


> I'm new to VCA and haven't bought anything yet. Would it be a waste of time to call the NYC store and ask about getting an SO for a 5 motif bracelet in hammered white gold? Meaning, as a brand new customer would they consider the request, or is it an automatic denial?
> 
> Also, I've read that SOs have a 30-40% markup. Since WG is more expensive than YG and PG, should I expect the WG bracelet to cost about 50% more than the YG/RG?
> 
> I've seen that sometimes people pay 30% upfront and the rest at pickup, and others pay 100% upfront. As a new customer, I'm sure I'd be asked to pay 100% upfront and I'd be fine with that.
> 
> One more question: can SOs be shipped to your house, or only to a store? There isn't a store near me.
> 
> Thanks for any advice you can share!



I don't think they should hassle you at all.  The SAs are generally nice and want to develop a relationship.  Having said that, I have met VCA SAs who are snobby and unhappy so if you don't like the SA, get another one.  The SOs are based on a fixed table of costs so it will be what it will be.  My experience has been to pay 100% up front.  They will ship to your home...well they did in my case once at NYC 5th Ave, but we were in their database from 2014 and that may have helped.  -Worth asking.

Best of luck!


----------



## amiravander

@mocktail I just did a SO for a pair of earrings (white gold with onyx), and it was about a 38% mark-up compared to the yellow gold onyx earrings. They had me put about 20% down if I remember correctly, when the earrings were finished they were shipped to the boutique, and the boutique shipped them to my house. There is a list of "pre-approved" SOs, so your SA should be able to tell you if hammered white gold is on the list. If it's not the the pre-approved list, it might take a bit of time to confirm that they will proceed with it. Hope that helps, feel free to DM me if you have any questions.


----------



## mocktail

Jakemeister1000 said:


> I don't think they should hassle you at all.  The SAs are generally nice and want to develop a relationship.  Having said that, I have met VCA SAs who are snobby and unhappy so if you don't like the SA, get another one.  The SOs are based on a fixed table of costs so it will be what it will be.  My experience has been to pay 100% up front.  They will ship to your home...well they did in my case once at NYC 5th Ave, but we were in their database from 2014 and that may have helped.  -Worth asking.
> 
> Best of luck!


Thanks so much! This is super helpful 



amiravander said:


> @mocktail I just did a SO for a pair of earrings (white gold with onyx), and it was about a 38% mark-up compared to the yellow gold onyx earrings. They had me put about 20% down if I remember correctly, when the earrings were finished they were shipped to the boutique, and the boutique shipped them to my house. There is a list of "pre-approved" SOs, so your SA should be able to tell you if hammered white gold is on the list. If it's not the the pre-approved list, it might take a bit of time to confirm that they will proceed with it. Hope that helps, feel free to DM me if you have any questions.


Thanks for sharing your experience  Since I'm not asking for a rare or limited stone, and I've seen a couple members on the forum who have already received this SO, I hope it will be approved!


----------



## chiaoapple

Here it is, ten and five motif hammered white gold....! I am so happy to see it turn out exactly as beautiful as I thought it would be. My pictures are prob not doing it justice.


----------



## glamourbag

chiaoapple said:


> Here it is, ten and five motif hammered white gold....! I am so happy to see it turn out exactly as beautiful as I thought it would be. My pictures are prob not doing it justice.
> View attachment 4966867
> View attachment 4966868
> View attachment 4966869


This is more beautiful than I even imagined! Congrats its stunning!


----------



## skyqueen

chiaoapple said:


> Here it is, ten and five motif hammered white gold....! I am so happy to see it turn out exactly as beautiful as I thought it would be. My pictures are prob not doing it justice.
> View attachment 4966867
> View attachment 4966868
> View attachment 4966869


Gorgeous!


----------



## DS2006

chiaoapple said:


> Here it is, ten and five motif hammered white gold....! I am so happy to see it turn out exactly as beautiful as I thought it would be. My pictures are prob not doing it justice.
> View attachment 4966867
> View attachment 4966868
> View attachment 4966869



These are gorgeous!! I love them!  

Hey, VCA....there are more people who would like to see more wg added to the regular collection!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

chiaoapple said:


> Here it is, ten and five motif hammered white gold....! I am so happy to see it turn out exactly as beautiful as I thought it would be. My pictures are prob not doing it justice.
> View attachment 4966867
> View attachment 4966868
> View attachment 4966869


These are so beautiful!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## HADASSA

chiaoapple said:


> Here it is, ten and five motif hammered white gold....! I am so happy to see it turn out exactly as beautiful as I thought it would be. My pictures are prob not doing it justice.
> View attachment 4966867
> View attachment 4966868
> View attachment 4966869


Oh my gosh!!! With a look like this, who needs pave???!!!


----------



## Violet Bleu

chiaoapple said:


> Here it is, ten and five motif hammered white gold....! I am so happy to see it turn out exactly as beautiful as I thought it would be. My pictures are prob not doing it justice.
> View attachment 4966867
> View attachment 4966868
> View attachment 4966869


These are so lovely and look beautiful on you! How long did it take for everything to come in?


----------



## chiaoapple

Violet Bleu said:


> These are so lovely and look beautiful on you! How long did it take for everything to come in?


I placed the order for both items together in early July, and both arrived at the boutique late December. I only picked it up yesterday as I was away. I actually think it would have gone faster if it weren’t for Europe being shut down for summer holiday/COVID.


----------



## marbella8

chiaoapple said:


> Here it is, ten and five motif hammered white gold....! I am so happy to see it turn out exactly as beautiful as I thought it would be. My pictures are prob not doing it justice.
> View attachment 4966867
> View attachment 4966868
> View attachment 4966869


Everything looks stunning on you! Congrats. I especially love the bracelet stack.
Would you mind sharing how much over the price of the YG bracelet the WG was, since it was a SO and white gold. You can just DM me the price for it if you’d prefer. Thank you!


----------



## chiaoapple

marbella8 said:


> Everything looks stunning on you! Congrats. I especially love the bracelet stack.
> Would you mind sharing how much over the price of the YG bracelet the WG was, since it was a SO and white gold. You can just DM me the price for it if you’d prefer. Thank you!


Thanks and happy to share! The only caveat is that I am comparing current YG costs (ie post price increase) vs my SO cost (which was ordered pre price increase). It comes out to 34% extra. I think this makes sense with what we understand to be the “standard” charge of 30% on top, as VCA seems to price their WG ~6% higher than the same YG pieces, and taking into account the money I “saved” by ordering before price increase.
Hope this is helpful!


----------



## marbella8

chiaoapple said:


> Thanks and happy to share! The only caveat is that I am comparing current YG costs (ie post price increase) vs my SO cost (which was ordered pre price increase). It comes out to 34% extra. I think this makes sense with what we understand to be the “standard” charge of 30% on top, as VCA seems to price their WG ~6% higher than the same YG pieces, and taking into account the money I “saved” by ordering before price increase.
> Hope this is helpful!



Thank you, it does help. You did all the hard work for me, as I was going to figure out the pre-increase price, the WG extra. Enjoy, your arm stack is very special!


----------



## missie1

I just placed SO for onyx & wg five motif bracelet.   So looking forward to this.


----------



## Rockysmom

missie1 said:


> I just placed SO for onyx & wg five motif bracelet.   So looking forward to this.


Oh sounds lovely!


----------



## Jakemeister1000

missie1 said:


> I just placed SO for onyx & wg five motif bracelet.   So looking forward to this.



That's great.  ...and I was just talking to my SA about ordering the same for my wife for either an anniversary or birthday gift (spending on how long it takes).  The WG and onyx combo looks awesome, btw.


----------



## missie1

Jakemeister1000 said:


> That's great.  ...and I was just talking to my SA about ordering the same for my wife for either an anniversary or birthday gift (spending on how long it takes).  The WG and onyx combo looks awesome, btw.


I absolutely love this piece and knew it was the next piece for me.  The 5-6 months time doesn’t bother me at all. It will be my birthday present


----------



## mocktail

Wanted to share a quick update! 2 members kindly reached out to me with SA referrals. I'm so grateful to them, and to everyone who responded to my original post 

My SO got approved  It'll take about 6 months. The SA will ship it to my house. I was asked to pay 50% as a deposit.

I feel so lucky that I was able to order exactly what I wanted for my first VCA creation 



mocktail said:


> I'm new to VCA and haven't bought anything yet. Would it be a waste of time to call the NYC store and ask about getting an SO for a 5 motif bracelet in hammered white gold? Meaning, as a brand new customer would they consider the request, or is it an automatic denial?
> 
> Also, I've read that SOs have a 30-40% markup. Since WG is more expensive than YG and PG, should I expect the WG bracelet to cost about 50% more than the YG/RG?
> 
> I've seen that sometimes people pay 30% upfront and the rest at pickup, and others pay 100% upfront. As a new customer, I'm sure I'd be asked to pay 100% upfront and I'd be fine with that.
> 
> One more question: can SOs be shipped to your house, or only to a store? There isn't a store near me.
> 
> Thanks for any advice you can share!


----------



## EpiFanatic

chiaoapple said:


> Here it is, ten and five motif hammered white gold....! I am so happy to see it turn out exactly as beautiful as I thought it would be. My pictures are prob not doing it justice.
> View attachment 4966867
> View attachment 4966868
> View attachment 4966869


Congratulations!!!  They're gorgeous!  Very fancy.  Super heavy too right?  I've weighed my RG and WG bracelets, and the WG bracelet is heavier.


----------



## pigleto972001

chiaoapple said:


> Here it is, ten and five motif hammered white gold....! I am so happy to see it turn out exactly as beautiful as I thought it would be. My pictures are prob not doing it justice.
> View attachment 4966867
> View attachment 4966868
> View attachment 4966869


Lovely !!! I’m waiting on the bracelet. Ordered in June.


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> Lovely !!! I’m waiting on the bracelet. Ordered in June.


I thought of your bracelet when these started rolling in! Hopefully soon!


----------



## chiaoapple

EpiFanatic said:


> Congratulations!!!  They're gorgeous!  Very fancy.  Super heavy too right?  I've weighed my RG and WG bracelets, and the WG bracelet is heavier.


Your posts of your WG bracelet inspired me to get my SO! Thank you!


----------



## fluffywings21

chiaoapple said:


> Here it is, ten and five motif hammered white gold....! I am so happy to see it turn out exactly as beautiful as I thought it would be. My pictures are prob not doing it justice.
> View attachment 4966867
> View attachment 4966868
> View attachment 4966869


This is so gorgeous and has really tempted me to get the bracelet as a special order too.

Do you think VCA will make the white gold hammered 5 motif bracelet part of the permanent collection anytime soon?

They have fewer bracelet options in white gold.


----------



## gracecheng29

Hi Everyone!  Just wanted to contribute a pix of SO Onyx with WG.  I ordered it in September 2020 and it arrived January 2021.  It was on the list of pre-approved SO.


----------



## Violetsandcoco

gracecheng29 said:


> Hi Everyone!  Just wanted to contribute a pix of SO Onyx with WG.  I ordered it in September 2020 and it arrived January 2021.  It was on the list of pre-approved SO.


Wow, that seems so much faster than I would have thought - great news for me while I wait for something ordered in Dec


----------



## smnm1202

Hi ladies! Can I please see pics of your SO pink sevres/porcelain please!! I’m obsessed with my 2015 holiday pendant and would love to see more pink sevres creations esp SOs!


----------



## Notorious Pink

smnm1202 said:


> Hi ladies! Can I please see pics of your SO pink sevres/porcelain please!! I’m obsessed with my 2015 holiday pendant and would love to see more pink sevres creations esp SOs!



From what I understand, Pink Sevres Porcelain SO requests are currently being declined. There were being done for a while, but at this point I feel like only VVVIPS are getting them (at least in the US)


----------



## drpn21

Haven’t been on here for a while but here is my pink porcelain collection - magic pendant and earrings, vintage bracelet and holiday pendant . Special ordered in 2017.


smnm1202 said:


> Hi ladies! Can I please see pics of your SO pink sevres/porcelain please!! I’m obsessed with my 2015 holiday pendant and would love to see more pink sevres creations esp SOs!
> 
> View attachment 4997788


----------



## smnm1202

drpn21 said:


> Haven’t been on here for a while but here is my pink porcelain collection - magic pendant and earrings, vintage bracelet and holiday pendant . Special ordered in 2017.


Oh my goodness!!!! I’m deceased!!!!! This is gorgeous beyond belief!!!!!!  congratulations! Enjoy them in good health! Do you mind me asking how much you paid for these SO beauties? Also is the pink the same tone for all?


----------



## drpn21

smnm1202 said:


> Oh my goodness!!!! I’m deceased!!!!! This is gorgeous beyond belief!!!!!!  congratulations! Enjoy them in good health! Do you mind me asking how much you paid for these SO beauties? Also is the pink the same tone for all?




Thankyou ! I can’t remember the exact prices but they were at least 30pc more than their counterparts in a more expensive stone ( like  malachite ).
The special orders are all fairly uniform in colour but are a paler pink than the holiday pendant  .


----------



## jenaps

drpn21 said:


> Haven’t been on here for a while but here is my pink porcelain collection - magic pendant and earrings, vintage bracelet and holiday pendant . Special ordered in 2017.


Thanks for sharing!!!! These are beautiful!!!


----------



## drpn21

jenaps said:


> Thanks for sharing!!!! These are beautiful!!!


Thankyou so much !


----------



## Notorious Pink

drpn21 said:


> Haven’t been on here for a while but here is my pink porcelain collection - magic pendant and earrings, vintage bracelet and holiday pendant . Special ordered in 2017.


LOOOOOOOOVE! Thanks so much for the pic! I hope you don't mind that I downloaded it for personal drooling.


----------



## drpn21

Notorious Pink said:


> LOOOOOOOOVE! Thanks so much for the pic! I hope you don't mind that I downloaded it for personal drooling.


Hi! Thankyou and of course not


----------



## drpn21

drpn21 said:


> Hi! Thankyou and of course not


Meant of course I don’t mind but hit post too quickly !!


----------



## amiravander

drpn21 said:


> Meant of course I don’t mind but hit post too quickly !!


Thank you for saying that, because I just downloaded the pic too for drooling purposes  I'm not normally a RG or pink kind of person, but these are utterly fabulous!


----------



## couturequeen

amiravander said:


> Thank you for saying that, because I just downloaded the pic too for drooling purposes  I'm not normally a RG or pink kind of person, but these are utterly fabulous!


Agree, never thought of myself as a pink person till now!


----------



## marbella8

drpn21 said:


> Haven’t been on here for a while but here is my pink porcelain collection - magic pendant and earrings, vintage bracelet and holiday pendant . Special ordered in 2017.



I’m not a pink person when it comes to jewelry, but love these pieces, especially the magic pendant. I think this is the nicest magic pendant I’ve ever seen. The bracelet is just magnificent. You are smart to have SO’d these. Thanks for sharing


----------



## alana40

Notorious Pink said:


> I was thrilled to pick up my SO Magic Alhambra Pave pendant in YG this week! It’s a gift from my husband for our anniversary. Its so wonderful to finally have this set! I love the details like the diamonds on the bail, and even though it doesn’t flip, the back is beautiful too. I have worn it every day since I bought it - not the long way yet, but I have used both ring lengths worn doubled.
> 
> View attachment 4797231
> View attachment 4797230
> View attachment 4797233
> View attachment 4797234


Please post photos of you wearing this stunning necklace, 
I am thinking of getting one as well in white gold but unsure if the magic will be too big for me.
By the way I've already purchased the Magic ring in diamonds and this is my next purchase .
thank you in advance


----------



## couturequeen

Has anyone ever had success getting something made in a stone that’s not rare but is out of production? Daydreaming today about a pair of green chalcedony earrings ...


----------



## VCALoverNY

drpn21 said:


> Haven’t been on here for a while but here is my pink porcelain collection - magic pendant and earrings, vintage bracelet and holiday pendant . Special ordered in 2017.



OMG! These are beyond gorgeous.


----------



## chromemilou

LuckyMe14 said:


> View attachment 4629103
> View attachment 4629104
> View attachment 4629105
> View attachment 4629106
> View attachment 4629107
> View attachment 4629108
> 
> 
> I picked up my SO today  it is sooooo beautiful and change colors very much depending on the light. Could not be more happy with it! Sorry def not the best modeling shots, but just to give an idea.


Hi there. Was this bracelet ordered in YG or PG? It was hard for me to tell based on these photos. Txs!


----------



## LuckyMe14

chromemilou said:


> Hi there. Was this bracelet ordered in YG or PG? It was hard for me to tell based on these photos. Txs!


Hello! It is YG  In indoor lighting it looks almost PG indeed.


----------



## chromemilou

LuckyMe14 said:


> Hello! It is YG  In indoor lighting it looks almost PG indeed.
> 
> View attachment 5030518


Got it. Txs!


----------



## muluver

FYI, I was at VCA at SCP this weekend and they had a 10 motif necklace in onyx and WG (I’m assuming an SO that someone ended up not taking). It’s priced at the usual ~36% extra but available if someone was looking and didn’t want to wait the 6 months!


----------



## chromemilou

muluver said:


> FYI, I was at VCA at SCP this weekend and they had a 10 motif necklace in onyx and WG (I’m assuming an SO that someone ended up not taking). It’s priced at the usual ~36% extra but available if someone was looking and didn’t want to wait the 6 months!


That's interesting b/c I always thought SOs were final sale meaning you can't even get a store credit or exchange which is what VCA would offer a client for non SO items.


----------



## fluffywings21

Hi everyone.....just wanted to ask if anyone has done a special order for 5 motif grey mop bracelet in white gold?

I feel grey mop is more popular with rose gold or yellow gold and I have seen pictures of special orders for these items. 

But after coming across this pic on Instagram  (image courtesy of @diamondsindubai @kuwaiti_shopper), I really love the white gold with the grey mop and I'm very tempted to get the bracelet. 

What are your thoughts?


----------



## ayshaa

fluffywings21 said:


> Hi everyone.....just wanted to ask if anyone has done a special order for 5 motif grey mop bracelet in white gold?
> 
> I feel grey mop is more popular with rose gold or yellow gold and I have seen pictures of special orders for these items.
> 
> But after coming across this pic on Instagram  (image courtesy of @diamondsindubai @kuwaiti_shopper), I really love the white gold with the grey mop and I'm very tempted to get the bracelet.
> 
> What are your thoughts?


Hello!
I have done the GMOP with WG in 5 motifs bracelet with pave, 
I also have it in magic alhambra pendant. I have been thinking of a 20 motifs necklace 
and 5 motifs bracelet (without the pave) in the same combo too. 
It is super stunning and I love it more than my GMOP in RG 

I'll try to post a picture soon!


----------



## BigAkoya

fluffywings21 said:


> Hi everyone.....just wanted to ask if anyone has done a special order for 5 motif grey mop bracelet in white gold?
> 
> I feel grey mop is more popular with rose gold or yellow gold and I have seen pictures of special orders for these items.
> 
> But after coming across this pic on Instagram  (image courtesy of @diamondsindubai @kuwaiti_shopper), I really love the white gold with the grey mop and I'm very tempted to get the bracelet.
> 
> What are your thoughts?


Hi!  With GMOP, I think WG looks stunning with it.  I think the WG make the GMOP really pop out.  I vote yes, go for it!


----------



## fluffywings21

ayshaa said:


> Hello!
> I have done the GMOP with WG in 5 motifs bracelet with pave,
> I also have it in magic alhambra pendant. I have been thinking of a 20 motifs necklace
> and 5 motifs bracelet (without the pave) in the same combo too.
> It is super stunning and I love it more than my GMOP in RG
> 
> I'll try to post a picture soon!



Omg....please do share! I would love to see


----------



## couturequeen

ayshaa said:


> Hello!
> I have done the GMOP with WG in 5 motifs bracelet with pave,
> I also have it in magic alhambra pendant. I have been thinking of a 20 motifs necklace
> and 5 motifs bracelet (without the pave) in the same combo too.
> It is super stunning and I love it more than my GMOP in RG
> 
> I'll try to post a picture soon!



Looking forward to seeing. I love the idea of this in magic!


----------



## veeleigh

That looks like the magic size?  DROOL....I love my PG GMOP set, but I agree the grey and white is so fresh and modern.



fluffywings21 said:


> Hi everyone.....just wanted to ask if anyone has done a special order for 5 motif grey mop bracelet in white gold?
> 
> I feel grey mop is more popular with rose gold or yellow gold and I have seen pictures of special orders for these items.
> 
> But after coming across this pic on Instagram  (image courtesy of @diamondsindubai @kuwaiti_shopper), I really love the white gold with the grey mop and I'm very tempted to get the bracelet.
> 
> What are your thoughts?


----------



## sammix3

ayshaa said:


> Hello!
> I have done the GMOP with WG in 5 motifs bracelet with pave,
> I also have it in magic alhambra pendant. I have been thinking of a 20 motifs necklace
> and 5 motifs bracelet (without the pave) in the same combo too.
> It is super stunning and I love it more than my GMOP in RG
> 
> I'll try to post a picture soon!


Yes please share pics!


----------



## EpiFanatic

fluffywings21 said:


> Hi everyone.....just wanted to ask if anyone has done a special order for 5 motif grey mop bracelet in white gold?
> 
> I feel grey mop is more popular with rose gold or yellow gold and I have seen pictures of special orders for these items.
> 
> But after coming across this pic on Instagram  (image courtesy of @diamondsindubai @kuwaiti_shopper), I really love the white gold with the grey mop and I'm very tempted to get the bracelet.
> 
> What are your thoughts?


I love the edginess of the WG with any stone.  The contrast makes the colors pop, even if the combo is a bit jarring.  I like it.  If you love it, go for it!!


----------



## DS2006

fluffywings21 said:


> Hi everyone.....just wanted to ask if anyone has done a special order for 5 motif grey mop bracelet in white gold?
> 
> I feel grey mop is more popular with rose gold or yellow gold and I have seen pictures of special orders for these items.
> 
> But after coming across this pic on Instagram  (image courtesy of @diamondsindubai @kuwaiti_shopper), I really love the white gold with the grey mop and I'm very tempted to get the bracelet.
> 
> What are your thoughts?


It would be so exciting if these really are new Magic earrings being added to the regular line! (edited to add: I did look up the original post and it does appear the photo of the wg gray mop earrings was taken in a VCA.)


----------



## fluffywings21

DS2006 said:


> It would be so exciting if these really are new Magic earrings being added to the regular line! (edited to add: I did look up the original post and it does appear the photo of the wg gray mop earrings was taken in a VCA.)


I know.....i messaged my SA to ask but she said that it is still a special order with the mark up. I'm not sure why it appears to be displayed in the boutique......maybe a special order that someone backed out on....? I really wished they added more white gold pieces to the standard lines.


----------



## mfa777

Hi, everyone! Is it there an option to SO YG sweet Alhambra 16 motif necklace? Thank you!


----------



## ShadowComet

Hello everyone, I just placed SO for these bracelets without diamond today and paid 30% down deposit. My SA said the lead time is about 7 months. Now the wait begins. Hope I can get them before my birthday in October.


----------



## prettychic

ShadowComet said:


> Hello everyone, I just placed SO for these bracelets without diamond today and paid 30% down deposit. My SA said the lead time is about 7 months. Now the wait begins. Hope I can get them before my birthday in October.


May I ask what the final price on the onyx bracelet came to without pave?????


----------



## ShadowComet

prettychic said:


> May I ask what the final price on the onyx bracelet came to without pave?????



Onyx without pave is $5350
I'm going to SO the solid white gold w/o diamonds next time which is quoted $5650


----------



## EpiFanatic

prettychic said:


> May I ask what the final price on the onyx bracelet came to without pave?????


Congratulations!!  Will be beautiful!


----------



## luvallthingssparkly

ShadowComet said:


> Onyx without pave is $5350
> I'm going to SO the solid white gold w/o diamonds next time which is quoted $5650


Hi ShadowComet, may I know where are u at? $5650 is before sales tax? I SO the white gold 5 motifs alhambra bracelet without diamonds in last December.


----------



## ShadowComet

luvallthingssparkly said:


> Hi ShadowComet, may I know where are u at? $5650 is before sales tax? I SO the white gold 5 motifs alhambra bracelet without diamonds in last December.



Hello, yes it is before sales tax. I'm in the US. How's about you?


----------



## luvallthingssparkly

ShadowComet said:


> Hello, yes it is before sales tax. I'm in the US. How's about you?



I see. I am in Singapore. It is sgd $8100 after sales tax.


----------



## fluffywings21

Has anyone done a special order for the vintage Alhambra hammered gold earrings in WG? Would love to see a picture if anyone has these. Thanks so much


----------



## shyla14

ShadowComet said:


> Hello everyone, I just placed SO for these bracelets without diamond today and paid 30% down deposit. My SA said the lead time is about 7 months. Now the wait begins. Hope I can get them before my birthday in October.


Great choices! Did you order an alternating onyx and hammered alhambra in white gold or the 5 onyx in wg?


----------



## ShadowComet

shyla14 said:


> Great choices! Did you order an alternating onyx and hammered alhambra in white gold or the 5 onyx in wg?



Hello shyla14, I SOed the onyx and hammered alhambra in WG.


----------



## fluffywings21

ShadowComet said:


> Hello shyla14, I SOed the onyx and hammered alhambra in WG.


Please share a pic once it arrives....i would love to see it


----------



## nightbefore

mfa87 said:


> Hi, everyone! Is it there an option to SO YG sweet Alhambra 16 motif necklace? Thank you!


I am wondering about this too please let me know if you receive any info


----------



## shyla14

ShadowComet said:


> Hello shyla14, I SOed the onyx and hammered alhambra in WG.


You are in the US, right? Do you mind sharing your SA?


----------



## ShadowComet

shyla14 said:


> You are in the US, right? Do you mind sharing your SA?


 Pmed you my dear


----------



## nightbefore

@mfa87 I have found these in an old thread apparently it was limited edition for japan couple of years ago... it is pave though so way out of my price range maybe in secondhand market if it fits your price range 






						VCA ~ Van Cleef Arpels Discussion thread!
					

In a different auction on April 9th, Allure Antique Auction Company has a Yellow Gold pave Sweet 6 motif up for auction.  Again, to my recollection it has never been released and I highly doubt that VCA would make a SO for an entry level piece which is also relatively new to their Sweet line...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Hobbiezm

Hoping I can get some insight from the lovely PF members... I recently fell in love with the small rose gold Frivole pave earrings ... but I did mention to my SA that I would like a piece to transition from day to nighttime and he mentioned I could try a SO pave large rose gold earring set.

I’m waiting for price right now but here is a pic of what it would look like versus the small:




do you think it’s a bit much for the daytime ? The small is size of vintage and the large is the size of magic Alhambra. I work now from the home but also on occasion from the office. I don’t wear a ton of jewelry and my outfits are mostly neutral.

Thanks in advance !


----------



## 911snowball

Hobbiezm!  Your post comes at the most amazing time as I was going to get the new rg frivoles. I have them in wg pave and love them to death so I knew that I would wear a second pair.  But getting in the large size is a spectacular idea and I am going to send your pic to my SA to pursue this idea.  I would LOVE them in a larger size and I would not have any reservations about wearing them daytime at office. This idea is BRILLIANT. Please pass my compliments to your SA for the suggestion, I am in the US  so I hope my boutique manager will allow this. I will report back when I get an answer.  THANK YOU for this post!!!


----------



## BigAkoya

Hobbiezm said:


> Hoping I can get some insight from the lovely PF members... I recently fell in love with the small rose gold Frivole pave earrings ... but I did mention to my SA that I would like a piece to transition from day to nighttime and he mentioned I could try a SO pave large rose gold earring set.
> 
> I’m waiting for price right now but here is a pic of what it would look like versus the small:
> 
> View attachment 5051458
> 
> 
> do you think it’s a bit much for the daytime ? The small is size of vintage and the large is the size of magic Alhambra. I work now from the home but also on occasion from the office. I don’t wear a ton of jewelry and my outfits are mostly neutral.
> 
> Thanks in advance !


Hi!  I like big and  bold, but more importantly, I like coordinated pieces that work together.
I love the big earrings, but it depends on what other pieces you wear.  I think I see a Vintage Alhambra necklace on you, and if you plan to wear the Vintage Alhambra with it, I personally think the small Frivole matches much better.

The large Frivole, while gorgeous is out of portion with the Vintage Alhambra, and I feel it takes away from the beauty of it.  Also, I am not sure if you are actually wearing the large earrings, but they look a bit big for your ears.  The petals look like they are pushing into the side of your face, and the top petal goes past the upper portion of your earlobe going into the ear "hole" area if that makes sense.  If the earrings were a bit lower and further away from your face, I think they would look a bit better.  It crowds your face now in my opinion.  I have a feeling the small is the better size for you.

Just my two cents.  But of course, it's your personal preference.  Either one, these earrings are gorgeous and I am headed to VCA in a few weeks to purchase the small version like yours, but in WG.

Good luck to you!  Can't wait to see what you decide!  I hope you check out the new RG Frivole BTF pave ring too!  That piece is gorgeous and lots of bling!  The ring would be a great match with the large earrings as the large flower is the same size.


----------



## Hobbiezm

911snowball said:


> Hobbiezm!  Your post comes at the most amazing time as I was going to get the new rg frivoles. I have them in wg pave and love them to death so I knew that I would wear a second pair.  But getting in the large size is a spectacular idea and I am going to send your pic to my SA to pursue this idea.  I would LOVE them in a larger size and I would not have any reservations about wearing them daytime at office. This idea is BRILLIANT. Please pass my compliments to your SA for the suggestion, I am in the US  so I hope my boutique manager will allow this. I will report back when I get an answer.  THANK YOU for this post!!!



thanks for your input @911snowball - yes his recommendation was really appreciated and it took my breath away when I put the ring next to my earrings to get an example of the size.

I want to see if they will accept the order and especially the price - but it’s definitely something I will consider strongly . Please do share and I’ll do so to when I hear back ...❤️


----------



## Hobbiezm

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  I like big and  bold, but more importantly, I like coordinated pieces that work together.
> I love the big earrings, but it depends on what other pieces you wear.  I think I see a Vintage Alhambra necklace on you, and if you plan to wear the Vintage Alhambra with it, I personally think the small Frivole matches much better.
> 
> The large Frivole, while gorgeous is out of portion with the Vintage Alhambra, and I feel it takes away from the beauty of it.  Also, I am not sure if you are actually wearing the large earrings, but they look a bit big for your ears.  The petals look like they are pushing into the side of your face, and the top petal goes past the upper portion of your earlobe going into the ear "hole" area if that makes sense.  If the earrings were a bit lower and further away from your face, I think they would look a bit better.  It crowds your face now in my opinion.  I have a feeling the small is the better size for you.
> 
> Just my two cents.  But of course, it's your personal preference.  Either one, these earrings are gorgeous and I am headed to VCA in a few weeks to purchase the small version like yours, but in WG.
> 
> Good luck to you!  Can't wait to see what you decide!  I hope you check out the new RG Frivole BTF pave ring too!  That piece is gorgeous and lots of bling!  The ring would be a great match with the large earrings as the large flower is the same size.



hi @BigAkoya - you raise a very good point about what I currently have. Most of my necklaces are all vintage and I actually don’t own a single magic size necklace though that might change in the future.
The size is something to consider and unfortunately I couldn’t try the large Frivole earrings ( the regular YG are almost always sold out... can you believe there is a waitlist for some items now?!) but my SA said to wait until I can try a large one and see how the petals sit on my lobe.

the ring is absolutely gorgeous - and I believe I will save for one BTF ring one day so it’s something to also consider. 

Thankyou for your input !


----------



## EpiFanatic

Hobbiezm said:


> Hoping I can get some insight from the lovely PF members... I recently fell in love with the small rose gold Frivole pave earrings ... but I did mention to my SA that I would like a piece to transition from day to nighttime and he mentioned I could try a SO pave large rose gold earring set.
> 
> I’m waiting for price right now but here is a pic of what it would look like versus the small:
> 
> View attachment 5051458
> 
> 
> do you think it’s a bit much for the daytime ? The small is size of vintage and the large is the size of magic Alhambra. I work now from the home but also on occasion from the office. I don’t wear a ton of jewelry and my outfits are mostly neutral.
> 
> Thanks in advance !


Gosh, these are gorgeous!!


----------



## Hobbiezm

EpiFanatic said:


> Gosh, these are gorgeous!!



Thankyou @EpiFanatic ! They are so beautiful in person


----------



## BigAkoya

Hobbiezm said:


> hi @BigAkoya - you raise a very good point about what I currently have. Most of my necklaces are all vintage and I actually don’t own a single magic size necklace though that might change in the future.
> The size is something to consider and unfortunately I couldn’t try the large Frivole earrings ( the regular YG are almost always sold out... can you believe there is a waitlist for some items now?!) but my SA said to wait until I can try a large one and see how the petals sit on my lobe.
> 
> the ring is absolutely gorgeous - and I believe I will save for one BTF ring one day so it’s something to also consider.
> 
> Thankyou for your input !


Ok... I think I see it now.  
This is not actually the large earring you are wearing... this is the BTF ring with the SA putting it up against your ear making it look like an earring.  Is that correct?  If yes, I totally misread that photo.  I thought it was the actual large earring!     

I have tried that same look with my BTF ring.  It's too funny.  Except I flipped it around a few times to see which flower would best on my ear.  I especially wanted to see how the small flower would look against my ear/face.  The small fits better on me as  I have small ear lobes and the large overpowered me. 

Anyway, now that I realize this is just the BTF ring in the photo and the "earring" is not actually on your earring, that makes more sense why it is pushed up against your face.  And yes.. I would wait to try on the large plain earrings first to see how you like it for size and fit.  Then just imagine a lot more bling as these earring are super gorgeous to me.  

Yes, it's crazy how some pieces are sold out.  I expect COVID and France shutting down has a lot to do with it.  
Keep us posted on what size you decide!  Frivole pave is my favorite line of VCA.  I think a matching BTF ring would pop on you!  I see a ring in your future!


----------



## Croissant

Hobbiezm- if you hesitate due to size, don't! From a styling perpsective, a dramatic, wowza earring is so chic, especially with a minimalist wardrobe. I don't think I'd pile on the Alhambras with the earrings, I'd wear them alone and let them speak for thesmelves.


----------



## Alena21

Has anyone SOed large pave Frivole earrings?


----------



## chromemilou

Apologies in advance if this has been asked already, but what happens if you don't like the SO after you receive it?  Will VCA let you exchange it for something else or is it final sale?  Txs!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Finally got my special order!
yes - I made an unboxing video (i’ve started to do this, I am having a lot of fun with it) volume up!


----------



## NY2LA

Notorious Pink said:


> Finally got my special order!
> yes - I made an unboxing video (i’ve started to do this, I am having a lot of fun with it) volume up!



Great video, gorgeous piece, and it looks phenomenal on you


----------



## BigAkoya

Notorious Pink said:


> Finally got my special order!
> yes - I made an unboxing video (i’ve started to do this, I am having a lot of fun with it) volume up!



This is gorgeous!  Congratulations. Love the video too!


----------



## Alena21

Notorious Pink said:


> Finally got my special order!
> yes - I made an unboxing video (i’ve started to do this, I am having a lot of fun with it) volume up!



Phenomenal, dear BBC! It is dazzling! Congratulations! This SO is a success!!  It has such a presence on youl!   
Is the length the usual 10 motif length? @Notorious Pink ?


----------



## Notorious Pink

NY2LA said:


> Great video, gorgeous piece, and it looks phenomenal on you



thank you!!! 



BigAkoya said:


> This is gorgeous!  Congratulations. Love the video too!



thank you! I’m having lots of fun with the videos. 



Alena21 said:


> Phenomenal, dear BBC! It is dazzling! Congratulations! This SO is a success!!  It has such a presence on youl!
> Is the length the usual 10 motif length? @Notorious Pink ?



thank you so much! Yes, it’s regular ten motif length. I dont why they don’t make this and the gmop pave in the regular ten length.


----------



## ayshaa

Notorious Pink said:


> Finally got my special order!
> yes - I made an unboxing video (i’ve started to do this, I am having a lot of fun with it) volume up!



Congratulations dear! What a beautiful piece! It suit you so much!


----------



## Rhl2987

Notorious Pink said:


> Finally got my special order!
> yes - I made an unboxing video (i’ve started to do this, I am having a lot of fun with it) volume up!



It's gorgeous. Congrats! Please share pictures of it on


----------



## Gracilan

Notorious Pink said:


> Finally got my special order!
> yes - I made an unboxing video (i’ve started to do this, I am having a lot of fun with it) volume up!




Beautiful, on and off! Congratulations!


----------



## Alena21

Notorious Pink said:


> thank you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you! I’m having lots of fun with the videos.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much! Yes, it’s regular ten motif length. I dont why they don’t make this and the gmop pave in the regular ten length.


It looks fantastic on you! The perfect length! Well worth the wait and the extra $$$!


----------



## Hobbiezm

Notorious Pink said:


> Finally got my special order!
> yes - I made an unboxing video (i’ve started to do this, I am having a lot of fun with it) volume up!




love this lovely necklace and the creative unboxing video...Congrats B!!


----------



## lynne_ross

Notorious Pink said:


> Finally got my special order!
> yes - I made an unboxing video (i’ve started to do this, I am having a lot of fun with it) volume up!



Wowzer! Congrats.


----------



## Bursting_pink

Notorious Pink said:


> Finally got my special order!
> yes - I made an unboxing video (i’ve started to do this, I am having a lot of fun with it) volume up!



WOW!!! So gorgeous! I am in love!! Congratulations, enjoy it well and wear it in great health!


----------



## Violet Bleu

Notorious Pink said:


> Finally got my special order!
> yes - I made an unboxing video (i’ve started to do this, I am having a lot of fun with it) volume up!



Wow!  It looks gorgeous on you! I love the short and sweet video unboxing! Also love Depeche Mode!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Notorious Pink said:


> Finally got my special order!
> yes - I made an unboxing video (i’ve started to do this, I am having a lot of fun with it) volume up!



Very Very Very gorgeous, especially when worn on you!


----------



## safari88

My gmop wg bracelet just arrived after being shortened. I have posted pics in another thread earlier, but I think it deserves some more pics, lol


----------



## chromemilou

candeyige said:


> My gmop wg bracelet just arrived after being shortened. I have posted pics in another thread earlier, but I think it deserves some more pics, lol
> 
> View attachment 5068818
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068819
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068821


Oh wow! This is GORGEOUS. I've never seen the gmop done in WG before, but I really want to do a SO magic gmop single motif earring so it's very helpful to see these pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## safari88

chromemilou said:


> Oh wow! This is GORGEOUS. I've never seen the gmop done in WG before, but I really want to do a SO magic gmop single motif earring so it's very helpful to see these pics. Thanks for sharing.



Thank you! 

Magic gmop earring will be very pretty, no matter what metals you choose. Look forward to hearing your decision


----------



## DS2006

Notorious Pink said:


> Finally got my special order!
> yes - I made an unboxing video (i’ve started to do this, I am having a lot of fun with it) volume up!




Fabulous piece and great job on the video!!!


----------



## DS2006

candeyige said:


> My gmop wg bracelet just arrived after being shortened. I have posted pics in another thread earlier, but I think it deserves some more pics, lol
> 
> View attachment 5068818
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068819
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068821


The gray MOP looks beautiful in white gold!


----------



## Alena21

candeyige said:


> My gmop wg bracelet just arrived after being shortened. I have posted pics in another thread earlier, but I think it deserves some more pics, lol
> 
> View attachment 5068818
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068819
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068821


Lovely!


----------



## missie1

Notorious Pink said:


> Finally got my special order!
> yes - I made an unboxing video (i’ve started to do this, I am having a lot of fun with it) volume up!



Absolutely stunning.  It’s such a statement piece.  Can’t wait to see you style it


----------



## 911snowball

I did a SO for the gray MOP/WG Magic earring a few years back.  I love them, would highly recommend.  
Notorious, my favorite part of your fantastic video is when the sunlight hits the necklace and you see that incredible sparkle.
I have your necklace in the 20 motif and I just love to see how the light  reflects so beautifully on both the pave and guilloche motifs.
Congrats on your spectacular SO!!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

ayshaa said:


> Congratulations dear! What a beautiful piece! It suit you so much!



thank you so much!



Rhl2987 said:


> It's gorgeous. Congrats! Please share pictures of it on



I will! 



Gracilan said:


> Beautiful, on and off! Congratulations!


thanks so much, sweetie 



Alena21 said:


> It looks fantastic on you! The perfect length! Well worth the wait and the extra $$$!



thank you! It was crazy expensive but I really do like the option of having a 10 motif necklace without a colored stone...goes with everything.


----------



## Notorious Pink

lynne_ross said:


> Wowzer! Congrats.


thank you!!!



Bursting_pink said:


> WOW!!! So gorgeous! I am in love!! Congratulations, enjoy it well and wear it in great health!



Thank you so much! It’s always a good sign when your SA raves about a piece before you get to see it. I loved the 20, but wasn’t sure if it would work as well in a ten on me. Whew!!!



Violet Bleu said:


> Wow!  It looks gorgeous on you! I love the short and sweet video unboxing! Also love Depeche Mode!



thank you! Depeche Mode is my favorite. I started doing short unboxing videos recently and a fellow TPFer requested a Depeche song, and while I love Just Can’t Get Enough I wanted to do something a little less obvious.



Stardust Andromeda said:


> Very Very Very gorgeous, especially when worn on you!



awwww thank you sweetie.    



DS2006 said:


> Fabulous piece and great job on the video!!!



thank you so much! 



missie1 said:


> Absolutely stunning.  It’s such a statement piece.  Can’t wait to see you style it



thank you! It’s nice to have something that goes with everything, so I will post photos soon.


----------



## Notorious Pink

911snowball said:


> I did a SO for the gray MOP/WG Magic earring a few years back.  I love them, would highly recommend.
> Notorious, my favorite part of your fantastic video is when the sunlight hits the necklace and you see that incredible sparkle.
> I have your necklace in the 20 motif and I just love to see how the light  reflects so beautifully on both the pave and guilloche motifs.
> Congrats on your spectacular SO!!!!



that was my favorite too - like lightning! i loooove your 20!!!!


----------



## BigAkoya

@Not


Notorious Pink said:


> Finally got my special order!
> yes - I made an unboxing video (i’ve started to do this, I am having a lot of fun with it) volume up!



Hi!  I watched your video again as your piece is sooooo beautiful!  
One suggestion if I may make for your future videos is to slow it down a bit... Your unboxing is perfect in that you did not drag it out with a thousand words.  However, I felt you went too fast.  Your piece is gorgeous, the way you laid out your presentation was perfect, but I kept waiting for a slight pause to try and really see the gorgeous piece.  If you could slow it down a bit, maybe also do a quick pause for a zoom in, that would be great.  

Also, you have such lovely other bling... moving slower would also allow the viewer to look at your other pieces! I kept trying to see that gorgeous PB ring of yours in motion, but it just zipped by.  Just some suggestions and I hope they were helpful.  

Can't wait for more videos of your other pieces, they don't have to be unboxing.
Great job and gorgeous piece!  Congrats again.


----------



## KristinS

Notorious Pink said:


> Finally got my special order!
> yes - I made an unboxing video (i’ve started to do this, I am having a lot of fun with it) volume up!




The best unboxing video ever !! So much fun!


----------



## Notorious Pink

BigAkoya said:


> @Not
> 
> Hi!  I watched your video again as your piece is sooooo beautiful!
> One suggestion if I may make for your future videos is to slow it down a bit... Your unboxing is perfect in that you did not drag it out with a thousand words.  However, I felt you went too fast.  Your piece is gorgeous, the way you laid out your presentation was perfect, but I kept waiting for a slight pause to try and really see the gorgeous piece.  If you could slow it down a bit, maybe also do a quick pause for a zoom in, that would be great.
> 
> Also, you have such lovely other bling... moving slower would also allow the viewer to look at your other pieces! I kept trying to see that gorgeous PB ring of yours in motion, but it just zipped by.  Just some suggestions and I hope they were helpful.
> 
> Can't wait for more videos of your other pieces, they don't have to be unboxing.
> Great job and gorgeous piece!  Congrats again.



Thank you! I appreciate the suggestion. I was originally going for the one-minute range....I want to do a different kind of unboxing video...however, yes, I have the tendency to do a lot of fast cuts (which to me is dictated by the song). maybe I’ll have to pick slower music, lol. Or do more short videos on the pieces without so many quick cuts.

thank you!


----------



## Bursting_pink

Notorious Pink said:


> thank you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! It’s always a good sign when your SA raves about a piece before you get to see it. I loved the 20, but wasn’t sure if it would work as well in a ten on me. Whew!!!
> 
> thank you! Depeche Mode is my favorite. I started doing short unboxing videos recently and a fellow TPFer requested a Depeche song, and while I love Just Can’t Get Enough I wanted to do something a little less obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> awwww thank you sweetie.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you! It’s nice to have something that goes with everything, so I will post photos soon.



Of course!! There's no question about it. The 10M was made for you! I can't wait to see mod shots!


----------



## nicole0612

Notorious Pink said:


> Thank you! I appreciate the suggestion. I was originally going for the one-minute range....I want to do a different kind of unboxing video...however, yes, I have the tendency to do a lot of fast cuts (which to me is dictated by the song). maybe I’ll have to pick slower music, lol. Or do more short videos on the pieces without so many quick cuts.
> 
> thank you!



I loved it.
Your necklace is really beautiful, and I am so happy for you. 
Taking pictures is a lot of work. Making a video is a lot of work. Creating a video that is entertaining and has a high production value must have been a big task, and I really appreciate that you would go through the effort.


----------



## chromemilou

Hi there! Has anyone had any success placing a SO for a Perlée pearls of gold bracelet in size small? If so, may I get the contact info for your SA? Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## jenaps

Croissant said:


> i submitted a request for a 20 in pink opal and yellow gold.


Did this get approved? would love this in earrings!


----------



## hopiko

Notorious Pink said:


> Finally got my special order!
> yes - I made an unboxing video (i’ve started to do this, I am having a lot of fun with it) volume up!



Your SO is amazing!  Congrats...it looks beautiful on you!  I LOVED your video...so creative!  The music choice was sublime!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

hopiko said:


> Your SO is amazing!  Congrats...it looks beautiful on you!  I LOVED your video...so creative!  The music choice was sublime!!!


Thank you!!!!!


----------



## chromemilou

My SA agreed to put in my SO request for a Perlée pearls of gold bracelet in size small, WG, about 3 weeks ago.  When I checked in with her last week, she informed me that she is still waiting for Paris to approve (or I guess reject my request).  For anyone out there who has put in a SO request recently, how long does it typically take to get approved?  I know a SO request for a vintage Alhambra 5 motif bracelet in RG grey MOP is basically preapproved, but my SA tells me my request has never been approved.  Thanks!


----------



## cece1

chromemilou said:


> My SA agreed to put in my SO request for a Perlée pearls of gold bracelet in size small, WG, about 3 weeks ago.  When I checked in with her last week, she informed me that she is still waiting for Paris to approve (or I guess reject my request).  For anyone out there who has put in a SO request recently, how long does it typically take to get approved?  I know a SO request for a vintage Alhambra 5 motif bracelet in RG grey MOP is basically preapproved, but my SA tells me my request has never been approved.  Thanks!



My SO request for WG VA bracelet was approved in a day.  This was at the end of January.


----------



## chromemilou

cece1 said:


> My SO request for WG VA bracelet was approved in a day.  This was at the end of January.


Interesting. Thanks for sharing. May I ask what made this order an SO? Did you order a special size that's unavailable as a regular offering by chance?


----------



## 880

Notorious Pink said:


> Finally got my special order!
> yes - I made an unboxing video (i’ve started to do this, I am having a lot of fun with it) volume up!



Adore this! Stunnng! I am so happy for you! I love your video and the choreography! Though i was straining and hoping for a glimpse of your bare arms so to see your other gorgeous pieces! Hugs  P.S. i love Depeche Mode


----------



## Happyish

Notorious Pink said:


> Finally got my special order!
> yes - I made an unboxing video (i’ve started to do this, I am having a lot of fun with it) volume up!



I just watched this! OMG is this fun, not to mention that the necklace is absolutely supercalifragilisticexpealidocious! Wear her well and in good health!


----------



## Happyish

candeyige said:


> My gmop wg bracelet just arrived after being shortened. I have posted pics in another thread earlier, but I think it deserves some more pics, lol
> 
> View attachment 5068818
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068819
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068821


Now this is gorgeous! This should definitely be added to the line.


----------



## cece1

chromemilou said:


> Interesting. Thanks for sharing. May I ask what made this order an SO? Did you order a special size that's unavailable as a regular offering by chance?



Hammered VA bracelets are available in yellow or rose gold.  I’m a white gold lover so had to special order it.  I did not inquire as to specifics of the approval process but I was surprised how quick the response was.


----------



## chromemilou

cece1 said:


> Hammered VA bracelets are available in yellow or rose gold.  I’m a white gold lover so had to special order it.  I did not inquire as to specifics of the approval process but I was surprised how quick the response was.


Ah I c. That’s actually a common request so I think it’s easier for them to approve it. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## couturequeen

chromemilou said:


> Ah I c. That’s actually a common request so I think it’s easier for them to approve it. Thanks for sharing!


This is on the SAs quick approval sheet. It’s easy for them to say whether France will OK getting most items in WG. The sheet was posted elsewhere in the forum.

I’m still waiting on an approval from February.


----------



## chromemilou

I wonder if there are certain SAs or boutique locations that are more adept or have more pull so they can get SOs that aren't on the preapproved list approved more easily.  I think this wait is driving me crazy.  lol.


----------



## Happyish

Notorious Pink said:


> I was thrilled to pick up my SO Magic Alhambra Pave pendant in YG this week! It’s a gift from my husband for our anniversary. Its so wonderful to finally have this set! I love the details like the diamonds on the bail, and even though it doesn’t flip, the back is beautiful too. I have worn it every day since I bought it - not the long way yet, but I have used both ring lengths worn doubled.
> 
> View attachment 4797231
> View attachment 4797230
> View attachment 4797233
> View attachment 4797234


Gorgeous and this guy's a keeper . . .


----------



## Happyish

Hobbiezm said:


> Hoping I can get some insight from the lovely PF members... I recently fell in love with the small rose gold Frivole pave earrings ... but I did mention to my SA that I would like a piece to transition from day to nighttime and he mentioned I could try a SO pave large rose gold earring set.
> 
> I’m waiting for price right now but here is a pic of what it would look like versus the small:
> 
> View attachment 5051458
> 
> 
> do you think it’s a bit much for the daytime ? The small is size of vintage and the large is the size of magic Alhambra. I work now from the home but also on occasion from the office. I don’t wear a ton of jewelry and my outfits are mostly neutral.
> 
> Thanks in advance !


My mother always said, "Jewelry shrinks." I say go for the large size . . . They look gorgeous. I don't think I'd ever take them off . . .


----------



## EpiFanatic

chromemilou said:


> My SA agreed to put in my SO request for a Perlée pearls of gold bracelet in size small, WG, about 3 weeks ago.  When I checked in with her last week, she informed me that she is still waiting for Paris to approve (or I guess reject my request).  For anyone out there who has put in a SO request recently, how long does it typically take to get approved?  I know a SO request for a vintage Alhambra 5 motif bracelet in RG grey MOP is basically preapproved, but my SA tells me my request has never been approved.  Thanks!


Still waiting on mine and it’s been well over a month.


----------



## Hobbiezm

Happyish said:


> My mother always said, "Jewelry shrinks." I say go for the large size . . . They look gorgeous. I don't think I'd ever take them off . . .



thanks @Happyish -great advice !


----------



## chromemilou

EpiFanatic said:


> Still waiting on mine and it’s been well over a month.


I guess I'm not the only one. lol. Thanks for sharing!  May I ask what your SO is?


----------



## EpiFanatic

chromemilou said:


> I guess I'm not the only one. lol. Thanks for sharing!  May I ask what your SO is?


carnelian and WG


----------



## chromemilou

EpiFanatic said:


> carnelian and WG


Oh wow!  I've never seen that combo before, but it sounds nice.  I hope it gets approved!


----------



## drpn21

Just breathtakingly gorgeous 
many congratulations and fab video ! 



Notorious Pink said:


> Finally got my special order!
> yes - I made an unboxing video (i’ve started to do this, I am having a lot of fun with it) volume up!


----------



## Happyish

Hobbiezm said:


> Hoping I can get some insight from the lovely PF members... I recently fell in love with the small rose gold Frivole pave earrings ... but I did mention to my SA that I would like a piece to transition from day to nighttime and he mentioned I could try a SO pave large rose gold earring set.
> 
> I’m waiting for price right now but here is a pic of what it would look like versus the small:
> 
> View attachment 5051458
> 
> 
> do you think it’s a bit much for the daytime ? The small is size of vintage and the large is the size of magic Alhambra. I work now from the home but also on occasion from the office. I don’t wear a ton of jewelry and my outfits are mostly neutral.
> 
> Thanks in advance !


I asked about a SO for the large frivole YG or WG in pave and concierge said they not available. If you learn otherwise, PLEASE post, as they would be amazing.


----------



## Happyish

Notorious Pink said:


> Finally got my special order!
> yes - I made an unboxing video (i’ve started to do this, I am having a lot of fun with it) volume up!



This is Gorgeous! The video is Fabulous-upbeat, fun and well-paced--with enough tension to give drama, and enough shots to build excitement. But, forgive me, what makes this a special order? Yes, it is Very Special, but isn't the yg guilloche alternating pave alhambra part of the regular line? What am I missing?


----------



## Notorious Pink

Happyish said:


> Gorgeous and this guy's a keeper . . .



Thank you! It was a 20th anniversary gift so yeah, I'm keeping him 



Happyish said:


> My mother always said, "Jewelry shrinks." I say go for the large size . . . They look gorgeous. I don't think I'd ever take them off . . .



Agree 1000%



Happyish said:


> This is Gorgeous! The video is Fabulous-upbeat, fun and well-paced--with enough tension to give drama, and enough shots to build excitement. But, forgive me, what makes this a special order? Yes, it is Very Special, but isn't the yg guilloche alternating pave alhambra part of the regular line? What am I missing?



Thank you!!!
It's a 10 motif. This is only available in the 5 motif and the 20 motif.


----------



## Notorious Pink

drpn21 said:


> Just breathtakingly gorgeous
> many congratulations and fab video !


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Happyish

Notorious Pink said:


> Thank you! It was a 20th anniversary gift so yeah, I'm keeping him
> 
> 
> 
> Agree 1000%
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!
> It's a 10 motif. This is only available in the 5 motif and the 20 motif.


Ah! I had no idea. I have not been paying attention. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## BigAkoya

candeyige said:


> My gmop wg bracelet just arrived after being shortened. I have posted pics in another thread earlier, but I think it deserves some more pics, lol
> 
> View attachment 5068818
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068819
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068821


Hi! Love your WG MOP!  When I first saw it, I liked it, but now, I think I am loving it! 

I had my SA price a SO for a WG black oynx set (earrings, 20 motif, bracelet), but I did not order as I was thinking of mixing it with Cosmos black oynx as well.   However, I am now thinking black oynx may be too harsh, especially against the face. 

So... plan B... WG with GMOP just like yours!  May I ask if it's possible to do a mod shot against skin? Also do you happen to have the WG MOP?  If yes, is it possible to put the MOP and GMOP side by side?  I am worried it might look too similar and the GMOP may not be bold enough.  Your photos look great though as sometimes it seems the GMOP motif looks almost black but still iridescent which I love.  

I already have the SO pricing for the black oynx set, so I would imagine the pricing for GMOP is similar. 

Thanks so much! Beautiful bracelet!


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> Hi! Love your WG MOP!  When I first saw it, I liked it, but now, I think I am loving it!
> 
> I had my SA price a SO for a WG black oynx set (earrings, 20 motif, bracelet), but I did not order as I was thinking of mixing it with Cosmos black oynx as well.   However, I am now thinking black oynx may be too harsh, especially against the face.
> 
> So... plan B... WG with GMOP just like yours!  May I ask if it's possible to do a mod shot against skin? Also do you happen to have the WG MOP?  If yes, is it possible to put the MOP and GMOP side by side?  I am worried it might look too similar and the GMOP may not be bold enough.  Your photos look great though as sometimes it seems the GMOP motif looks almost black but still iridescent which I love.
> 
> I already have the SO pricing for the black oynx set, so I would imagine the pricing for GMOP is similar.
> 
> Thanks so much! Beautiful bracelet!


Dear BigAkoya. While I know your question was addressed to candeyige (and I don't mean to high-jack your question), I thought I'd post some photos I took of the 20-motif Alhambra in WMOP/YG & GMOP/YG. While I know you're interested in white gold, this might give you an idea of contrast. The third photo is black onyx/YG with the GMOP/YG. IMHO the GMOP offers a subtle, but perceptible difference. The fourth photo is black onyx/YG with the WMOP/YG. This gives you the full range of colors and may help to illustrate the depth and subtlety of the GMOP.

The biggest pop, and drama, will be with the WG/onyx. I don't think it's harsh at all--I think it's a gorgeous combination, but the issue is how you feel about it. And since you're already questioning it (and who wouldn't with a SO) it may not be the right choice, at least for now. Another consideration is whether the GMOP will be flattering with your skin tone . . . My SA mentioned that not everyone can wear it; if you have a lot of yellow in your skin-tone, it can look very drab against the face . . . For that reason she also did not recommend the WMOP/WG.


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> Here's some photos of the 20-motif Alhambra in WMOP/YG & GMOP/YG. While I know you're interested in white gold, this might give you an idea of contrast. The third photo is black onyx/YG with the GMOP/YG. IMHO the GMOP offers a subtle, but perceptible difference.
> 
> The biggest pop, and drama, will be with the WG/onyx. I don't think it's harsh at all--I think it's a gorgeous combination, but the issue is how you feel about it. Another consideration is whether the GMOP will be flattering with your skin tone . . . My SA mentioned that if you have a lot of yellow in your skin-tone, it looks very drab . . .
> 
> View attachment 5092108
> 
> 
> View attachment 5092109
> 
> 
> View attachment 5092110


Thank you so much!  I should have known you have every stone ever made... you have the entire collection! 

May I please ask for another photo? I plan to wear it sometimes stacked with my WG MOP 20.  Is it possible to do a photo shot of MOP next to the oynx?  I know the YG MOP has more of a yellow/pink overtone, and the WG MOP has more of a silver overtone, but I just want to visualize how much it would contrast.  

Looking at your first photo, the YG MOP does not contrast as much as I expected against the YG GMOP.  It reminds me of when I tried on the WG Chalcedony... it did not have enough contrast for me.  Which by the way, is the downside to WG MOP.   It is not a white pearly shade; it is more a silver gray.  
Hmm... maybe I am back to square one with the oynx as my best bet. 

Thank you so much for taking these pictures.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> Thank you so much!  I should have known you have every stone ever made... you have the entire collection!
> 
> May I please ask for another photo? I plan to wear it sometimes stacked with my WG MOP 20.  Is it possible to do a photo shot of MOP next to the oynx?  I know the YG MOP has more of a yellow/pink overtone, and the WG MOP has more of a silver overtone, but I just want to visualize how much it would contrast.
> 
> Looking at your first photo, the YG MOP does not contrast as much as I expected against the YG GMOP.  It reminds me of when I tried on the WG Chalcedony... it did not have enough contrast for me.  Which by the way, is the downside to WG MOP.   It is not a white pearly shade; it is more a silver gray.
> Hmm... maybe I am back to square one with the oynx as my best bet.
> 
> Thank you so much for taking these pictures.  I really appreciate it.


Hi-I edited and added the YG WMOP/Onyx to my prior listing, but here it is again. I think it's a beautiful combination, and as you know, I love the WG/onyx--I think it's very elegant. The GMOP is subtle. But why be subtle?

My SA remarked, as do you, that the WG/WMOP tends to go to gray and isn't very flattering. But I think that the onyx/WG and WMOP/WG worn together would be dynamite! One would lift the other.

Please keep us posted on what you decide. These are the happy dilemmas.


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> Hi-I edited and added the YG WMOP/Onyx to my prior listing, but here it is again. I think it's a beautiful combination, and as you know, I love the WG/onyx--I think it's very elegant. The GMOP is subtle. But why be subtle?
> 
> My SA remarked, as do you, that the WG/WMOP tends to go to gray and isn't very flattering. But I think that the onyx/WG and WMOP/WG worn together would be dynamite! One would lift the other.
> 
> Please keep us posted on what you decide. These are the happy dilemmas.
> 
> View attachment 5092120


Wow... it IS beautiful!  And so contrast-y with a big pop which I like.  I am going to save your photos so I can stare at them.  I just showed my husband these photos, and he likes the oynx more than the GMOP too.  Actually, his first reaction was "why don't you get that blue stone you showed me earlier" (e.g. blue agate... he calls the stones by their primary colors).  I told him "because the SA said that 'blue stone' isn't offered in white gold"      

I think next time I visit VCA, I will ask to also see the WG 16 motif.  Then I can see in person a gray MOP against WG.  I just realize that necklace has a WG GMOP motif, so then I'll know for sure.  

Thanks for your thoughts and suggestions.  Yes... happy dilemmas!


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> Wow... it IS beautiful!  And so contrast-y with a big pop which I like.  I am going to save your photos so I can stare at them.  I just showed my husband these photos, and he likes the oynx more than the GMOP too.  Actually, his first reaction was "why don't you get that blue stone you showed me earlier" (e.g. blue agate... he calls the stones by their primary colors).  I told him "because the SA said that 'blue stone' isn't offered in white gold"
> 
> I think next time I visit VCA, I will ask to also see the WG 16 motif.  Then I can see in person a gray MOP against WG.  I just realize that necklace has a WG GMOP motif, so then I'll know for sure.
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts and suggestions.  Yes... happy dilemmas!



Can you do a SO of WG/Agate? Here's a little (more) eye-candy. I LOVE this blue . . .
Included is a third photo showing the agate next to my lapis beads which are a darker blue. Of course, there's lots of shades in the blue agate--it even runs to periwinkle. Imagine that with WG!


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> Can you do a SO of WG/Agate? Here's a little (more) eye-candy. I LOVE this blue . . .
> Included is a third photo showing the agate next to my lapis beads which are a darker blue. Of course, there's lots of shades in the blue agate--it even runs to periwinkle. Imagine that with WG!
> 
> View attachment 5092141
> 
> 
> View attachment 5092142
> 
> 
> View attachment 5092143


Our posts crossed-paths, but this is the "blue stone" I mentioned in my earlier post above to you.
I love blue agate! And yes, I love the lighter blue agate shade!

I already asked if I could SO a set in WG.  The answer was no... "VCA does not offer blue agate in WG".  I even told the SA I don't want the coveted dark blue motifs, you can save them for the YG necklaces.  I just want the lighter blue agate motifs!  Still, the answer was no!  

I am really hoping once the RG crazy dies down, which it will, VCA will start to offer more in WG again.
I love your pieces!  You have an amazing collection!


----------



## couturequeen

BigAkoya said:


> Our posts crossed-paths, but this is the "blue stone" I mentioned in my earlier post above to you.
> I love blue agate! And yes, I love the lighter blue agate shade!
> 
> I already asked if I could SO a set in WG.  The answer was no... "VCA does not offer blue agate in WG".  I even told the SA I don't want the coveted dark blue motifs, you can save them for the YG necklaces.  I just want the lighter blue agate motifs!  Still, the answer was no!
> 
> I am really hoping once the RG crazy dies down, which it will, VCA will start to offer more in WG again.
> I love your pieces!  You have an amazing collection!



When did you get this info on WG BA? Still waiting to hear back. I’m wondering if they are not producing enough or maybe it’s coming out soon enough ...


----------



## BigAkoya

couturequeen said:


> When did you get this info on WG BA? Still waiting to hear back. I’m wondering if they are not producing enough or maybe it’s coming out soon enough ...


About six weeks ago.  I hope it’s coming out later.  The SA said it is not offered in WG at the current time. This was a slightly different answer when I asked for a SO of turquoise, and his response was that turquoise is no longer made in Vintage Alhambra, and the best bet if I really wanted a set was to look at vintage pieces. On blue agate in WG, you never know.  Maybe next spring after rose gold craze has faded.  I am sure the WG craze will come back.


----------



## fluffywings21

Hi all.....just wanted to share that i tried to SO 5 motif in pink opal and my request was denied. I was told it is too delicate and there are too many after care issues with pink opal so it cannot be special ordered.


----------



## jenaps

fluffywings21 said:


> Hi all.....just wanted to share that i tried to SO 5 motif in pink opal and my request was denied. I was told it is too delicate and there are too many after care issues with pink opal so it cannot be special ordered.


Ohh thanks for the update!   So good to hear the reason why as well.


----------



## couturequeen

We simply need more color and less high maintenance stones!


----------



## safari88

BigAkoya said:


> Hi! Love your WG MOP!  When I first saw it, I liked it, but now, I think I am loving it!
> 
> I had my SA price a SO for a WG black oynx set (earrings, 20 motif, bracelet), but I did not order as I was thinking of mixing it with Cosmos black oynx as well.   However, I am now thinking black oynx may be too harsh, especially against the face.
> 
> So... plan B... WG with GMOP just like yours!  May I ask if it's possible to do a mod shot against skin? Also do you happen to have the WG MOP?  If yes, is it possible to put the MOP and GMOP side by side?  I am worried it might look too similar and the GMOP may not be bold enough.  Your photos look great though as sometimes it seems the GMOP motif looks almost black but still iridescent which I love.
> 
> I already have the SO pricing for the black oynx set, so I would imagine the pricing for GMOP is similar.
> 
> Thanks so much! Beautiful bracelet!




Thank you, BigAkoya!  

I also like both onyx and gmop in wg. Actually the onyx wg bracket is on my wishlist as well.  I can tell it's really a tough decision for you now, lol

Unfortunately I don't have any wmop pieces. I have attached two mod pics of my gmop bracelet here, hopefully they could help in your decision making  

Look forward to seeing your SO soon!


----------



## safari88

Happyish said:


> Dear BigAkoya. While I know your question was addressed to candeyige (and I don't mean to high-jack your question), I thought I'd post some photos I took of the 20-motif Alhambra in WMOP/YG & GMOP/YG. While I know you're interested in white gold, this might give you an idea of contrast. The third photo is black onyx/YG with the GMOP/YG. IMHO the GMOP offers a subtle, but perceptible difference. The fourth photo is black onyx/YG with the WMOP/YG. This gives you the full range of colors and may help to illustrate the depth and subtlety of the GMOP.
> 
> The biggest pop, and drama, will be with the WG/onyx. I don't think it's harsh at all--I think it's a gorgeous combination, but the issue is how you feel about it. And since you're already questioning it (and who wouldn't with a SO) it may not be the right choice, at least for now. Another consideration is whether the GMOP will be flattering with your skin tone . . . My SA mentioned that not everyone can wear it; if you have a lot of yellow in your skin-tone, it can look very drab against the face . . . For that reason she also did not recommend the WMOP/WG.




Happyish, thank you for helping addressing BigAkoya's question  Your collection is AMAZINGGGGG


----------



## BigAkoya

candeyige said:


> Thank you, BigAkoya!
> 
> I also like both onyx and gmop in wg. Actually the onyx wg bracket is on my wishlist as well.  I can tell it's really a tough decision for you now, lol
> 
> Unfortunately I don't have any wmop pieces. I have attached two mod pics of my gmop bracelet here, hopefully they could help in your decision making
> 
> Look forward to seeing your SO soon!


Thank you so much for these photos!  
Okay... I did not love the GMOP when I saw it with the YG, but I really love the GMOP with WG.  
I think your bracelet pops against the WG, and it's got that nice iridescence which softens it up a bit.  

Next time I go to the boutique, I want to ask to see the WG 16 motif.  It has a couple of GMOP motifs, and all I need is to see one GMOP against WG in person.  If the GMOP WG is as dark in your photos as it is in real life, I would love it.  Plus, I love that it's "pearl".  I'm a pearl girl, and mentally, I like that it's in the pearl family.  Feels more elegant than oynx which unfortunately, keeps reminding me of those oynx signet rings years ago.  I think I am leaning toward GMOP now.  I had never even considered this stone until I stumbled on your post. Thank you!  

Your bracelet is really stunning on you.  I am truly loving it.  Congratulations.


----------



## safari88

BigAkoya said:


> Thank you so much for these photos!
> Okay... I did not love the GMOP when I saw it with the YG, but I really love the GMOP with WG.
> I think your bracelet pops against the WG, and it's got that nice iridescence which softens it up a bit.
> 
> Next time I go to the boutique, I want to ask to see the WG 16 motif.  It has a couple of GMOP motifs, and all I need is to see one GMOP against WG in person.  If the GMOP WG is as dark in your photos as it is in real life, I would love it.  Plus, I love that it's "pearl".  I'm a pearl girl, and mentally, I like that it's in the pearl family.  Feels more elegant than oynx which unfortunately, keeps reminding me of those oynx signet rings years ago.  I think I am leaning toward GMOP now.  I had never even considered this stone until I stumbled on your post. Thank you!
> 
> Your bracelet is really stunning on you.  I am truly loving it.  Congratulations.




You are very welcome ~  I am so happy to know that my pics made you consider gmop with wg  Thank you so much for your compliment!

And yes, it's better to see the comb in person. Would love to hear further updates from you later


----------



## miniobsession

Has anyone special ordered white gold with carnelian? I really like the sweet carnelian heart bracelet but would need it to be white gold to match my other jewelry


----------



## chromemilou

Hi there.  I asked my SA to place a SO for a perlee pearls of gold bracelet XS on April 26th and we still haven't heard back from VCA Paris on whether they will approve the request or not.  Is this normal to wait this long for initial approval?  The wait is driving me nuts. Txs!


----------



## glamourbag

chromemilou said:


> Hi there.  I asked my SA to place a SO for a perlee pearls of gold bracelet XS on April 26th and we still haven't heard back from VCA Paris on whether they will approve the request or not.  Is this normal to wait this long for initial approval?  The wait is driving me nuts. Txs!


Sorry if I misunderstand but don't they make the Perlee Pearls of Gold bracelet in xs? There is availability in YG, WG and RG in size XS online at the moment. Or did you mean size S as I know they don't make that one as a standard size.


----------



## chromemilou

glamourbag said:


> Sorry if I misunderstand but don't they make the Perlee Pearls of Gold bracelet in xs? There is availability in YG, WG and RG in size XS online at the moment. Or did you mean size S as I know they don't make that one as a standard size.


Apologies for the confusion! Didn't have my coffee yet. lol.  Yes, I def meant Small.  Txs!


----------



## glamourbag

chromemilou said:


> Apologies for the confusion! Didn't have my coffee yet. lol.  Yes, I def meant Small.  Txs!


Gotcha! Aww, I was like "I can help her out by telling her its avail online!" but boo that its not the size you need. I think it should be approved, I know others have looked into it as well and I believe it was confirmed (but don't quote me). Good luck I hope you hear soon.


----------



## chromemilou

Good morning! Has anyone ever done a SO for a Magic Alhambra single motif stud earring in WG and Grey MOP and would be willing to share pics? Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## vinotastic

HI! Does anyone know if they VCA does SO for sweets?  I'd love an onyx bracelet. I am not sure why they only make the earrings.


----------



## nicole0612

vinotastic said:


> HI! Does anyone know if they VCA does SO for sweets?  I'd love an onyx bracelet. I am not sure why they only make the earrings.


I think so. They will do special orders for sweet earrings that are not in combinations available otherwise.


----------



## nellebelle101

chromemilou said:


> Hi there.  I asked my SA to place a SO for a perlee pearls of gold bracelet XS on April 26th and we still haven't heard back from VCA Paris on whether they will approve the request or not.  Is this normal to wait this long for initial approval?  The wait is driving me nuts. Txs!



Hi there, are you looking for yellow gold?  I just returned one in XS this past Monday and SO the small.
It was at the south coast plaza boutique.  You can give them a call if that's the one =)  Hope they still have it, good luck!


----------



## chromemilou

nellebelle101 said:


> Hi there, are you looking for yellow gold?  I just returned one in XS this past Monday and SO the small.
> It was at the south coast plaza boutique.  You can give them a call if that's the one =)  Hope they still have it, good luck!


Hi Nellebelle. Thanks for sharing! I just pm'ed you.


----------



## vinotastic

nellebelle101 said:


> Hi there, are you looking for yellow gold?  I just returned one in XS this past Monday and SO the small.
> It was at the south coast plaza boutique.  You can give them a call if that's the one =)  Hope they still have it, good luck!



What was the difference between XS and S?


----------



## chromemilou

vinotastic said:


> What was the difference between XS and S?


Hi there! I mistyped in my original post, but I put in a SO for a size small in WG for the perlee pearls of gold bracelet. Other than the obvious size difference between the 2 bracelets (which I'm assuming you're not asking about), the XS is offered as a standard offering by VCA, but the S for some reason is not.  If you go the VCA website and pull up this bracelet, you will notice that the size small is not offered; Only XS, M and L are available.  However, if you pull up the perlee clover bracelet, you will notice that a size small is available.  For people who want to stack the 2 bracelets like myself and wear a size small in the clover bracelet, I needed to special order the pearls of gold bracelet in a small.


----------



## innerpeace85

Hi,

If given an option to SO Blue Agate earrings, which one would you choose and why? TIA

Vintage Alhambra Blue Agate earrings
Magic Alhambra Blue Agate earrings
2 motif Blue Agate earrings


----------



## nightbefore

innerpeace85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> If given an option to SO Blue Agate earrings, which one would you choose and why? TIA
> 
> Vintage Alhambra Blue Agate earrings
> Magic Alhambra Blue Agate earrings
> 2 motif Blue Agate earrings


I would get them in vintage (if I consider what I like most) but I think there is more chance that VCA will release it in VA so paying premium for SO might be less advantageous compared to other two


----------



## BigAkoya

innerpeace85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> If given an option to SO Blue Agate earrings, which one would you choose and why? TIA
> 
> Vintage Alhambra Blue Agate earrings
> Magic Alhambra Blue Agate earrings
> 2 motif Blue Agate earrings


Hi!  I agree with @nightbefore to get Vintage size.  Then you can match it with the pendant or 20 motif and it won't be too much.  The Magic earring is pretty, but there is a risk it might look like two big fat giant bright blue four leaf lucky charm clover on each side of your face, and you may not wear it often.  Maybe try on Magic Malachite earrings as it will give a similar look except green.  It's going to either be love at first sight, or hmm... might be a big too much color against my face (you'll know immediately is my guess).  Blue Agate and Malachite in a Magic earring is not as neutral on the face as MOP or oynx.  I think a Magic MOP is beautiful if you want a Magic earring.

Also, I recall the reason why Blue Agate is not offered in earrings is due to the stone transparency, and if they made earrings, you could see through the post which VCA felt was not aesthetically pleasing.  I may be dreaming this up (I do dream a lot about VCA and make up pieces   ), but you may want to first check with your SA to see if a Blue Agate earring is even an option.

So exciting!  I love Blue Agate, and I hope one day, they will offer it in WG.


----------



## jenaps

innerpeace85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> If given an option to SO Blue Agate earrings, which one would you choose and why? TIA
> 
> Vintage Alhambra Blue Agate earrings
> Magic Alhambra Blue Agate earrings
> 2 motif Blue Agate earrings



I actually put in an SO request for vintage BA earrings. So that’s what I prefer!  Haven’t heard back from Paris yet. But I was told that it has been approved for other clients so we’ll see. Every time I try on magic earrings they feel too big.  Also dangling earrings feel like too much for me.  
With that said every time I see magic onyx earrings on someone else it always catches my eye.

Excited to hear what you decide and if it gets approved!


----------



## jenaps

BigAkoya said:


> Also, I recall the reason why Blue Agate is not offered in earrings is due to the stone transparency, and if they made earrings, you could see through the post which VCA felt was not aesthetically pleasing.  I may have dreaming this up (I do dream a lot about VCA and make up pieces   ), but you may want to first check with your SA to see if a Blue Agate earring is even an option.



I don’t think that’s why since carnelian is transparent.  I would really like to know why they haven’t done it though!


----------



## BigAkoya

jenaps said:


> I don’t think that’s why since carnelian is transparent.  I would really like to know why they haven’t done it though!


Please keep us posted if your SO Blue Agate has been approved or not.  I am curious too!


----------



## jenaps

BigAkoya said:


> Please keep us posted if your SO Blue Agate has been approved or not.  I am curious too!


Yes definitely!!


----------



## BigAkoya

jenaps said:


> Yes definitely!!


By the way, did you ask for YG or WG?  I asked for WG set back around April 24, and they said no to BA in WG. 
Just curious if they are now accepting SOs for WG.


----------



## innerpeace85

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  I agree with @nightbefore to get Vintage size.  Then you can match it with the pendant or 20 motif and it won't be too much.  The Magic earring is pretty, but there is a risk it might look like two big fat giant bright blue four leaf lucky charm clover on each side of your face, and you may not wear it often.  Maybe try on Magic Malachite earrings as it will give a similar look except green.  It's going to either be love at first sight, or hmm... might be a big too much color against my face (you'll know immediately is my guess).  Blue Agate and Malachite in a Magic earring is not as neutral on the face as MOP or oynx.  I think a Magic MOP is beautiful if you want a Magic earring.
> 
> Also, I recall the reason why Blue Agate is not offered in earrings is due to the stone transparency, and if they made earrings, you could see through the post which VCA felt was not aesthetically pleasing.  I may be dreaming this up (I do dream a lot about VCA and make up pieces   ), but you may want to first check with your SA to see if a Blue Agate earring is even an option.
> 
> So exciting!  I love Blue Agate, and I hope one day, they will offer it in WG.





jenaps said:


> I actually put in an SO request for vintage BA earrings. So that’s what I prefer!  Haven’t heard back from Paris yet. But I was told that it has been approved for other clients so we’ll see. Every time I try on magic earrings they feel too big.  Also dangling earrings feel like too much for me.
> With that said every time I see magic onyx earrings on someone else it always catches my eye.
> 
> Excited to hear what you decide and if it gets approved!



Thanks for the replies! I have been asking for a while for SO Lapis VA earrings and haven’t had any luck so far. My SA told me 2-3 weeks back that I could SO blue agate earrings in YG instead. I have been thinking about it but I am not sure which size to SO and also what would happen if I don’t like the shade of blue.
I think you both are right about Magic earrings being too much in Blue agate. However I do have Malachite magic earrings and I feel because of the striations in the stone it doesn’t look like a BIG green earring.


----------



## chromemilou

911snowball said:


> I did a SO for the gray MOP/WG Magic earring a few years back.  I love them, would highly recommend.
> Notorious, my favorite part of your fantastic video is when the sunlight hits the necklace and you see that incredible sparkle.
> I have your necklace in the 20 motif and I just love to see how the light  reflects so beautifully on both the pave and guilloche motifs.
> Congrats on your spectacular SO!!!!


Hi there! I'm also interested in doing a SO for the gray MOP/WG Magic earrings. Would it be possible to see any pics? Txs!


----------



## BigAkoya

innerpeace85 said:


> Thanks for the replies! I have been asking for a while for SO Lapis VA earrings and haven’t had any luck so far. My SA told me 2-3 weeks back that I could SO blue agate earrings in YG instead. I have been thinking about it but I am not sure which size to SO and also what would happen if I don’t like the shade of blue.
> I think you both are right about Magic earrings being too much in Blue agate. However I do have Malachite magic earrings and I feel because of the striations in the stone it doesn’t look like a BIG green earring.


I think you should get the Blue Agate in Vintage size.   Then, you can get the matching 20 motif in the future.  
Wow... what a set!  I just know you're going to love 20s!  They totally rock!


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> By the way, did you ask for YG or WG?  I asked for WG set back around April 24, and they said no to BA in WG.
> Just curious if they are now accepting SOs for WG.


I know they do wg with Blue Agate in the five motif bracelet because someone I know got it and its beautiful! I don't know why they wouldn't do it in earring style....


----------



## jenaps

BigAkoya said:


> By the way, did you ask for YG or WG?  I asked for WG set back around April 24, and they said no to BA in WG.
> Just curious if they are now accepting SOs for WG.


I requested yellow gold!


----------



## jenaps

innerpeace85 said:


> Thanks for the replies! I have been asking for a while for SO Lapis VA earrings and haven’t had any luck so far. My SA told me 2-3 weeks back that I could SO blue agate earrings in YG instead. I have been thinking about it but I am not sure which size to SO and also what would happen if I don’t like the shade of blue.
> I think you both are right about Magic earrings being too much in Blue agate. However I do have Malachite magic earrings and I feel because of the striations in the stone it doesn’t look like a BIG green earring.


Yea the shades vary so much with BA!  I wish it wasn’t an SO so I could pick the shade.  But I think I will be happy with any of the shades I’ve seen so far.


----------



## BigAkoya

glamourbag said:


> I know they do wg with Blue Agate in the five motif bracelet because someone I know got it and its beautiful! I don't know why they wouldn't do it in earring style....


I asked to SO a set (VA earrings, 20 motif, and 5 motif bracelet).   Hmmmm.... Maybe the 20 motif is throwing them off.  I’ll wait to hear if others can get WG and BA and then ask again!  I haven’t seen the earrings yet.


----------



## jenaps

BigAkoya said:


> I asked to SO a set (VA earrings, 20 motif, and 5 motif bracelet).   Hmmmm.... Maybe the 20 motif is throwing them off.  I’ll wait to hear if others can get WG and BA and then ask again!  I haven’t seen the earrings yet.


Oh this is interesting!  Maybe it is the 20? but I don’t see why they would reject the whole order!!! How long did it take to hear back from Paris after the SA placed the order?


----------



## BigAkoya

jenaps said:


> Oh this is interesting!  Maybe it is the 20? but I don’t see why they would reject the whole order!!! How long did it take to hear back from Paris after the SA placed the order?


A week or two?  It was fast. I bet it is the 20 motif.  My SA knows I only want to buy sets, so there was no suggestion of just ordering earrings or bracelet.  To be fair to him, I also did not ask as it's all or nothing for me.  

I have yet to see WG BA earrings, or any BA earrings, so that might be another no.  I can't wait to hear back from @jenaps to see if she got her YG BA earrings approved! I hope yes.  Maybe they are opening things up. 

I read recently that sales of luxury goods are beginning to see a slight decline.  Sales were going through the roof a few months earlier with everyone stuck at home.  With COVID beginning to fade, experiences/vacations are in demand, and that is where people are spending their money.  Maybe VCA will accept more SOs as a result of this shift.


----------



## jenaps

BigAkoya said:


> A week or two?  It was fast. I bet it is the 20 motif.  My SA knows I only want to buy sets, so there was no suggestion of just ordering earrings or bracelet.  To be fair to him, I also did not ask as it's all or nothing for me.
> 
> I have yet to see WG BA earrings, or any BA earrings, so that might be another no.  I can't wait to hear back from @jenaps to see if she got her YG BA earrings approved! I hope yes.  Maybe they are opening things up.
> 
> I read recently that sales of luxury goods are beginning to see a slight decline.  Sales were going through the roof a few months earlier with everyone stuck at home.  With COVID beginning to fade, experiences/vacations are in demand, and that is where people are spending their money.  Maybe VCA will accept more SOs as a result of this shift.


Oh I didn’t think abt that. If that’s the case I may try and put in a few more no list special orders!


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> I asked to SO a set (VA earrings, 20 motif, and 5 motif bracelet).   Hmmmm.... Maybe the 20 motif is throwing them off.  I’ll wait to hear if others can get WG and BA and then ask again!  I haven’t seen the earrings yet.


Yes, do ask and perhaps you are right: maybe it is the 20 that is the issue ... I’m sure they get less requests for 20s vs other items like bracelets so you may have thrown them off guard (lol) but I think it’s worth another poke to see if they changed their minds about doing the set because it would be absolutely stunning. I was not sure I would see them as being so different (BA with yg VS BA with wg) but after seeing hers I prefer BA with wg! Fingers crossed!


----------



## innerpeace85

BigAkoya said:


> I think you should get the Blue Agate in Vintage size.   Then, you can get the matching 20 motif in the future.
> Wow... what a set!  I just know you're going to love 20s!  They totally rock!


That pairing sounds lovely! Need to try 20 motif in a neutral first


----------



## innerpeace85

jenaps said:


> Yea the shades vary so much with BA!  I wish it wasn’t an SO so I could pick the shade.  But I think I will be happy with any of the shades I’ve seen so far.


I am open to variations in blue as long as it is not too light.


----------



## BigAkoya

candeyige said:


> Thank you, BigAkoya!
> 
> I also like both onyx and gmop in wg. Actually the onyx wg bracket is on my wishlist as well.  I can tell it's really a tough decision for you now, lol
> 
> Unfortunately I don't have any wmop pieces. I have attached two mod pics of my gmop bracelet here, hopefully they could help in your decision making
> 
> Look forward to seeing your SO soon!


Hi!  May I bug you again?  You're my virtual boutique until I get a chance to fly to one again.    
Is it possible to do a photo wearing black long sleeves or something?  I think I am leaning toward GMOP now as a full oynx set might be too harsh, especially against the face.  My set would be a 20 motif, Vintage earrings, and the bracelet.  So you can see the 20 motif and earrings is a lot of black near the face.  I also wear a black tops, especially in winter, hence I would like to see if the GMOP fades into a black background.  I am thinking no as the WG metal will frame the MOP and still make it pop.  That's what I'm hoping at least.  Skintone wise, I think I am okay GMOP... makeup wise, I am a Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua B20 / La Mer 150 Natural, so kind of a light neutral?  
And, one more request, pretty please... is it possible to take a photo of it against white so I can see how dark the grey is?  

Your photos have got me really thinking about GMOP.    I have been googling, and I am really beginning to love the iridescense too.  

After going to the boutique a month ago to compare oynx vs. chalcedony, I was sure it would be oynx.  GMOP is a completely new thought since seeing your bracelet, and unfortunately, I did not even bother to check out WG GMOP pieces when I was at the boutique.  

I would really appreciate it if you would not mind taking some photos.  Thank you!


----------



## Lucynancy

Got these from VCA NAC, Singapore. Beyond love...Makes me gasp everytime I see it...Perfection in my eyes


----------



## nicole0612

Lucynancy said:


> Got these from VCA NAC, Singapore. Beyond love...Makes me gasp everytime I see it...Perfection in my eyes


These are stunning! I never would have guessed how much the white gold would change the look in this variation. Congratulations.


----------



## safari88

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  May I bug you again?  You're my virtual boutique until I get a chance to fly to one again.
> Is it possible to do a photo wearing black long sleeves or something?  I think I am leaning toward GMOP now as a full oynx set might be too harsh, especially against the face.  My set would be a 20 motif, Vintage earrings, and the bracelet.  So you can see the 20 motif and earrings is a lot of black near the face.  I also wear a black tops, especially in winter, hence I would like to see if the GMOP fades into a black background.  I am thinking no as the WG metal will frame the MOP and still make it pop.  That's what I'm hoping at least.  Skintone wise, I think I am okay GMOP... makeup wise, I am a Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua B20 / La Mer 150 Natural, so kind of a light neutral?
> And, one more request, pretty please... is it possible to take a photo of it against white so I can see how dark the grey is?
> 
> Your photos have got me really thinking about GMOP.    I have been googling, and I am really beginning to love the iridescense too.
> 
> After going to the boutique a month ago to compare oynx vs. chalcedony, I was sure it would be oynx.  GMOP is a completely new thought since seeing your bracelet, and unfortunately, I did not even bother to check out WG GMOP pieces when I was at the boutique.
> 
> I would really appreciate it if you would not mind taking some photos.  Thank you!




No worries at all! I'm not good at taking photos, especially for this chameleon. But I have tried my best to capture the colors from different angles. Btw, I used the white box as the white background, lol. Hope those pics help. A minor issue to mention here: although I don't wear the bracelet often, and maintain it well, I do notice that it gets foggy slightly. Maybe it's sth worth considering in ur decision making?


----------



## DS2006

candeyige said:


> No worries at all! I'm not good at taking photos, especially for this chameleon. But I have tried my best to capture the colors from different angles. Btw, I used the white box as the white background, lol. Hope those pics help. A minor issue to mention here: although I don't wear the bracelet often, and maintain it well, I do notice that it gets foggy slightly. Maybe it's sth worth considering in ur decision making?


So beautiful! I love the GMOP in white gold!  I have the wg onyx pave, though, so I am considering trying the gmop in pink gold if they'd make the 5 motif with all GMOP!


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  May I bug you again?  You're my virtual boutique until I get a chance to fly to one again.
> Is it possible to do a photo wearing black long sleeves or something?  I think I am leaning toward GMOP now as a full oynx set might be too harsh, especially against the face.  My set would be a 20 motif, Vintage earrings, and the bracelet.  So you can see the 20 motif and earrings is a lot of black near the face.  I also wear a black tops, especially in winter, hence I would like to see if the GMOP fades into a black background.  I am thinking no as the WG metal will frame the MOP and still make it pop.  That's what I'm hoping at least.  Skintone wise, I think I am okay GMOP... makeup wise, I am a Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua B20 / La Mer 150 Natural, so kind of a light neutral?
> And, one more request, pretty please... is it possible to take a photo of it against white so I can see how dark the grey is?
> 
> Your photos have got me really thinking about GMOP.    I have been googling, and I am really beginning to love the iridescense too.
> 
> After going to the boutique a month ago to compare oynx vs. chalcedony, I was sure it would be oynx.  GMOP is a completely new thought since seeing your bracelet, and unfortunately, I did not even bother to check out WG GMOP pieces when I was at the boutique.
> 
> I would really appreciate it if you would not mind taking some photos.  Thank you!


I think you should get the onyx set. I love grey mop but I think onyx with wg would go so well with your other pieces - pave and pearls, white mop. I find the grey mop with wg looks more cool soft tones and the wg looks more brushed. Whereas onyx wg is more crisp and I see it going better with your other wg diamond pieces.


----------



## BigAkoya

candeyige said:


> No worries at all! I'm not good at taking photos, especially for this chameleon. But I have tried my best to capture the colors from different angles. Btw, I used the white box as the white background, lol. Hope those pics help. A minor issue to mention here: although I don't wear the bracelet often, and maintain it well, I do notice that it gets foggy slightly. Maybe it's sth worth considering in ur decision making?


Thank you so much for taking the time to take photos.  
OMG!  It is so beautiful.  It still pops against black, yet it is softer against white vs. oynx!  I love love love the iridescense.  I saved every photo so I could stare.  Simply stunning!  

I don't mind the fog at all.  My husband says I am hard on my jewelry (which I admit I am), and I have had to send in pieces for repair, so I'm not the super picky inspect-every-inch kind of gal.  I am sure I will be fine with GMOP.  The beauty of your bracelet far outweighs any maintenance issue.  

I have to invite my GMOP buddy to see your photos... @chromemilou .... where are you? Look at her bracelet and the beautiful iridescent color!     

Thank you again SO much for these photos!  Your bracelet is simply stunning.  By the way, I am sure others would love to see these photos in the VCA In Action thread (I think this SO thread has limited viewers).  There is a lot of talk now about GMOP, and you have the perfect bracelet for show and tell!


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> I think you should get the onyx set. I love grey mop but I think onyx with wg would go so well with your other pieces - pave and pearls, white mop. I find the grey mop with wg looks more cool soft tones and the wg looks more brushed. Whereas onyx wg is more crisp and I see it going better with your other wg diamond pieces.


Words of wisdom from you!  Your point on the crispness is exactly what I worry about, but with crispness comes harshness.  The next time I go, I need to find something WG oynx and something WG GMOP to position them next to my WG MOP.  I think once I see them together, I'll get this over with, and decide.  Too much drama over a necklace set.    I'm shooting myself for not even looking at any GMOP last time I was there.  

Thank you for sharing your thoughts!


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> So beautiful! I love the GMOP in white gold!  I have the wg onyx pave, though, so I am considering trying the gmop in pink gold if they'd make the 5 motif with all GMOP!


I forgot you have the beautiful oynx and pave bracelet.  Where has it been hiding?  
Oynx and GMOP are the talk of the town these days.  Have we had the pleasure of seeing your lovely Magic oynx pendant and onyx/pave bracelet set as a mod shot?


----------



## jenayb

BigAkoya said:


> Words of wisdom from you!  Your point on the crispness is exactly what I worry about, but with crispness comes harshness.  The next time I go, I need to find something WG oynx and something WG GMOP to position them next to my WG MOP.  I think once I see them together, I'll get this over with, and decide.  Too much drama over a necklace set.    I'm shooting myself for not even looking at any GMOP last time I was there.
> 
> Thank you for sharing your thoughts!



I just picked up a couple of WG/Onyx SO items this weekend as well as the Onyx/WG/pave bracelet. Happy to post pics if it would help.


----------



## BigAkoya

jenaywins said:


> I just picked up a couple of WG/Onyx SO items this weekend as well as the Onyx/WG/pave bracelet. Happy to post pics if it would help.


Yes please!   Can't wait to see them!


----------



## Lucynancy

nicole0612 said:


> These are stunning! I never would have guessed how much the white gold would change the look in this variation. Congratulations.


Thank you, Nicole0612! The SAs at the store said it's the 1st SO in that combination for the store & they encouraged me to post in Instagram


----------



## jenayb

BigAkoya said:


> Yes please!   Can't wait to see them!



Ok - I will post for you in a bit!


----------



## jenayb

BigAkoya said:


> Yes please!   Can't wait to see them!



Here you go. I apologize these are crappy pics.


----------



## innerpeace85

jenaywins said:


> Here you go. I apologize these are crappy pics.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5103980
> 
> View attachment 5103979


Congrats girl! So stunning  If you don’t me asking, could you post comparison pics of WG and YG Onyx?


----------



## jenayb

innerpeace85 said:


> Congrats girl! So stunning  If you don’t me asking, could you post comparison pics of WG and YG Onyx?



Yes of course! Give me a few and I will post for you.


----------



## BigAkoya

jenaywins said:


> Here you go. I apologize these are crappy pics.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5103980
> 
> View attachment 5103979


This is so gorgeous!  I love your set, and it pops! 
If I may ask, is there a reason why you chose the oynx pave bracelet instead of the matching all oynx bracelet?
Do you have WG MOP or WG GMOP?  I would love to see them side by side. 

Your set is truly beautiful!  Thanks so much for sharing!  

P.S.  Have you read the Panda-on-a-chain post?  A little panda clip would look totally cute on your 20!


----------



## jenayb

BigAkoya said:


> This is so gorgeous!  I love your set, and it pops!
> If I may ask, is there a reason why you chose the oynx pave bracelet instead of the matching all oynx bracelet?
> Do you have WG MOP or WG GMOP?  I would love to see them side by side.
> 
> Your set is truly beautiful!  Thanks so much for sharing!
> 
> P.S.  Have you read the Panda-on-a-chain post?  A little panda clip would look totally cute on your 20!



hehe I have not read the panda on a chain, but now I must!! I do love a good panda - can’t lie to you!

so I had tried the all onyx versus pave and onyx. I chose the pave because it is so much more stunning in person. The all onyx is beautiful, don’t get me wrong, but the pave is just next level, stare at your wrist gorgeous. If you are debating between the two, may I please sway you toward the pave. It is a show stopper and already one of my most treasured pieces.


----------



## eternallove4bag

jenaywins said:


> Here you go. I apologize these are crappy pics.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5103980
> 
> View attachment 5103979


Whoa! Onyx in WG looks stunning! Even though I am not a WG lover, I am drooling over this pic! Congrats girl!


----------



## jenayb

innerpeace85 said:


> Congrats girl! So stunning  If you don’t me asking, could you post comparison pics of WG and YG Onyx?


----------



## innerpeace85

jenaywins said:


> View attachment 5104536


Both are stunning! Don't know which I love more


----------



## BigAkoya

jenaywins said:


> hehe I have not read the panda on a chain, but now I must!! I do love a good panda - can’t lie to you!
> 
> so I had tried the all onyx versus pave and onyx. I chose the pave because it is so much more stunning in person. The all onyx is beautiful, don’t get me wrong, but the pave is just next level, stare at your wrist gorgeous. If you are debating between the two, may I please sway you toward the pave. It is a show stopper and already one of my most treasured pieces.


Thank you so much for sharing your thoughts, and yes, please sway away!  I love hearing other's opinions, so thank you! After hearing your love for the oynx pave bracelet, I will give it a look.  I actually tried on the oynx pave 20 motif, but I didn't love it.  I know... horrors... it's pave, what's not to love?  I wanted a bold 20 all stone necklace, not a "stone & diamond" necklace, and when I tried the 20 oynx pave, I felt the diamond motifs took away from the "all stone" bold look and the diamonds faded into the background. So, I thought for sure it would be an oynx set.  Then I saw the post here about WG GMOP!  Now I see all your goodies and the oynx pave bracelet!  You make a really good point about the bracelet.  And actually, I am all about wearing a big ring and a long necklace.  Because of that, I was actually thinking an all oynx bracelet might be a bit simple next to a big ring.  Your oynx pave bracelet idea might be the answer to bridge the wrist and finger together.

Now... the killer thought... I saw a photo of a girl wearing an all oynx 20, with two bracelets, one all oynx and the other the onyx pave!  Your bracelet!  She is wearing the Lotus ring which I also have, and I thought it looked really nice together. I will definitely try your suggestion and look at the oynx pave bracelet.  I did not even try it it on before as I had already dismissed the 20 oynx pave, so I was not even interested.  But I will surely try it on the next time I get to a boutique (I need to fly to a boutique hence I need to plan my visits).

Okay.. time to share some photos...

Since there is so much interest in this thread about oynx, oynx pave, pandas, I thought I would post several photos here from other threads to tie them all together to make it easier to stare

I hope this might help some of you who are in the same dilemma / debate on what to special order next.
I love this forum... you and everyone have been so helpful in sharing your thoughts and opinions.  Thank you and  everyone here! 

Oh, @jenaywins I posted the panda-on-a-chain photo for you!   I love this little guy hanging on an all oynx chain.

The first photo is me trying on the 20 motif oynx / pave.  My thought is the diamond motifs fade into the background against the oynx and do not pop.  The panda-on-chain photos are tankertoad’s all oynx 20 motif.  To me, wow, the all onyx necklace really pops! Last photo I don’t know the source to give credit to but I love the two bracelets.


----------



## innerpeace85

When my SA submitted request for Blue Agate earrings, she was asking if I wanted to submit SO request for 5 and 10 motif RG Guilloche. Has anybody tried to do SO for RG Guilloche and got it approved?


----------



## jenayb

innerpeace85 said:


> When my SA submitted request for Blue Agate earrings, she was asking if I wanted to submit SO request for 5 and 10 motif RG Guilloche. Has anybody tried to do SO for RG Guilloche and got it approved?



I have only heard of RG being rejected - but you could (and should) be the first!!


----------



## jenayb

BigAkoya said:


> Thank you so much for sharing your thoughts, and yes, please sway away!  I love hearing other's opinions, so thank you! After hearing your love for the oynx pave bracelet, I will give it a look.  I actually tried on the oynx pave 20 motif, but I didn't love it.  I know... horrors... it's pave, what's not to love?  I wanted a bold 20 all stone necklace, not a "stone & diamond" necklace, and when I tried the 20 oynx pave, I felt the diamond motifs took away from the "all stone" bold look and the diamonds faded into the background. So, I thought for sure it would be an oynx set.  Then I saw the post here about WG GMOP!  Now I see all your goodies and the oynx pave bracelet!  You make a really good point about the bracelet.  And actually, I am all about wearing a big ring and a long necklace.  Because of that, I was actually thinking an all oynx bracelet might be a bit simple next to a big ring.  Your oynx pave bracelet idea might be the answer to bridge the wrist and finger together.
> 
> Now... the killer thought... I saw a photo of a girl wearing an all oynx 20, with two bracelets, one all oynx and the other the onyx pave!  Your bracelet!  She is wearing the Lotus ring which I also have, and I thought it looked really nice together. I will definitely try your suggestion and look at the oynx pave bracelet.  I did not even try it it on before as I had already dismissed the 20 oynx pave, so I was not even interested.  But I will surely try it on the next time I get to a boutique (I need to fly to a boutique hence I need to plan my visits).
> 
> Okay.. time to share some photos...
> 
> Since there is so much interest in this thread about oynx, oynx pave, pandas, I thought I would post several photos here from other threads to tie them all together to make it easier to stare
> 
> I hope this might help some of you who are in the same dilemma / debate on what to special order next.
> I love this forum... you and everyone have been so helpful in sharing your thoughts and opinions.  Thank you and  everyone here!
> 
> Oh, @jenaywins I posted the panda-on-a-chain photo for you!   I love this little guy hanging on an all oynx chain.
> 
> The first photo is me trying on the 20 motif oynx / pave.  My thought is the diamond motifs fade into the background against the oynx and do not pop.  The panda-on-chain photos are tankertoad’s all oynx 20 motif.  To me, wow, the all onyx necklace really pops! Last photo I don’t know the source to give credit to but I love the two bracelets.
> 
> View attachment 5104922
> View attachment 5104923
> View attachment 5104924
> View attachment 5104926



I am LOVING the panda!!!!!!!!!  

May I tempt you with a few more photos?


----------



## nicole0612

jenaywins said:


> I am LOVING the panda!!!!!!!!!
> 
> May I tempt you with a few more photos?
> 
> View attachment 5105845
> 
> View attachment 5105846
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5105847


I’m tempted and I wasn’t even considering it!!!!


----------



## jenayb

nicole0612 said:


> I’m tempted and I wasn’t even considering it!!!!



I meannnnnnnn....


----------



## glamourbag

jenaywins said:


> I am LOVING the panda!!!!!!!!!
> 
> May I tempt you with a few more photos?


Wow!!!!! It looks great with the pave Love and Perlee! So stunning!


----------



## jenayb

glamourbag said:


> Wow!!!!! It looks great with the pave Love and Perlee! So stunning!



Thank you! Yes I'm always surprised at how mixed metals really work!


----------



## innerpeace85

jenaywins said:


> I am LOVING the panda!!!!!!!!!
> 
> May I tempt you with a few more photos?
> 
> View attachment 5105845
> 
> View attachment 5105846
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5105847


OMG your pics makes my wishlist even longer!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

BigAkoya said:


> Thank you so much for sharing your thoughts, and yes, please sway away!  I love hearing other's opinions, so thank you! After hearing your love for the oynx pave bracelet, I will give it a look.  I actually tried on the oynx pave 20 motif, but I didn't love it.  I know... horrors... it's pave, what's not to love?  I wanted a bold 20 all stone necklace, not a "stone & diamond" necklace, and when I tried the 20 oynx pave, I felt the diamond motifs took away from the "all stone" bold look and the diamonds faded into the background. So, I thought for sure it would be an oynx set.  Then I saw the post here about WG GMOP!  Now I see all your goodies and the oynx pave bracelet!  You make a really good point about the bracelet.  And actually, I am all about wearing a big ring and a long necklace.  Because of that, I was actually thinking an all oynx bracelet might be a bit simple next to a big ring.  Your oynx pave bracelet idea might be the answer to bridge the wrist and finger together.
> 
> Now... the killer thought... I saw a photo of a girl wearing an all oynx 20, with two bracelets, one all oynx and the other the onyx pave!  Your bracelet!  She is wearing the Lotus ring which I also have, and I thought it looked really nice together. I will definitely try your suggestion and look at the oynx pave bracelet.  I did not even try it it on before as I had already dismissed the 20 oynx pave, so I was not even interested.  But I will surely try it on the next time I get to a boutique (I need to fly to a boutique hence I need to plan my visits).
> 
> Okay.. time to share some photos...
> 
> Since there is so much interest in this thread about oynx, oynx pave, pandas, I thought I would post several photos here from other threads to tie them all together to make it easier to stare
> 
> I hope this might help some of you who are in the same dilemma / debate on what to special order next.
> I love this forum... you and everyone have been so helpful in sharing your thoughts and opinions.  Thank you and  everyone here!
> 
> Oh, @jenaywins I posted the panda-on-a-chain photo for you!   I love this little guy hanging on an all oynx chain.
> 
> The first photo is me trying on the 20 motif oynx / pave.  My thought is the diamond motifs fade into the background against the oynx and do not pop.  The panda-on-chain photos are tankertoad’s all oynx 20 motif.  To me, wow, the all onyx necklace really pops! Last photo I don’t know the source to give credit to but I love the two bracelets.
> 
> View attachment 5104922
> View attachment 5104923
> View attachment 5104924
> View attachment 5104926



Just one more thing to think about - I loooooove GMOP and it's fine on me, but its not my best stone. That's why I'm ordering PG Onyx (20 motif all onyx, 3 motif earrings with the middle motif pave, 5 motif alternating pave). I don't disagree with the all-stone version being bolder, but for me it's also a huge price difference ($15k or $60K???), but that's also why I would do the alternating bracelet (and it would look so good attached to the 20 worn doubled with the alternating part up front at my neck and the rest of the motifs worn long). I like the way both look, but I have the alternating 10 (and with the Guilloche it's just different kinds of sparkly). With all this said I looooove @jenaywins ' pieces, they are absolutely stunning and if gmop works on you, you should go for it!!!

Also I've in zoomed on that last photo and the alternating bracelet is not onyx. It's a blue stone, lapis or porcelain. Gorgeous either way!


----------



## BigAkoya

jenaywins said:


> I am LOVING the panda!!!!!!!!!
> 
> May I tempt you with a few more photos?
> 
> View attachment 5105845
> 
> View attachment 5105846
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5105847


I love it!  And on my list is also the WG Clover.  
Your pieces are beautiful!  You are definitely a great enabler!  Thank you!


----------



## BigAkoya

Notorious Pink said:


> Just one more thing to think about - I loooooove GMOP and it's fine on me, but its not my best stone. That's why I'm ordering PG Onyx (20 motif all onyx, 3 motif earrings with the middle motif pave, 5 motif alternating pave). I don't disagree with the all-stone version being bolder, but for me it's also a huge price difference ($15k or $60K???), but that's also why I would do the alternating bracelet (and it would look so good attached to the 20 worn doubled with the alternating part up front at my neck and the rest of the motifs worn long). I like the way both look, but I have the alternating 10 (and with the Guilloche it's just different kinds of sparkly). With all this said I looooove @jenaywins ' pieces, they are absolutely stunning and if gmop works on you, you should go for it!!!
> 
> Also I've in zoomed on that last photo and the alternating bracelet is not onyx. It's a blue stone, lapis or porcelain. Gorgeous either way!


Those are really great points.  I'm glad to hear your thoughts on GMOP.  My hair is not pink like yours, my hair is tinted purple, so a bit similar.  Perhaps GMOP will not be my best stone as well.  Isee you also ordered an alternating oynx pave bracelet!  I think I might need to get on the alternating bandwagon.  I'm planning a trip in a few weeks and I hope to see a GMOP piece for comparison, but I am definitely leaning toward the oynx. 

I really appreciate your thoughts!  I can't wait to see your RG set   Wow... RG and oynx is stunning, and from a clothing perspective, I love pale pink with black... feminine, yet bold.  I think your RG oynx set will be the same... just stunning.  Did they give you an estimate date?  6 months?  I was quoted 6 months to get an oynx set.  You may get yours sooner.


----------



## Notorious Pink

BigAkoya said:


> Those are really great points.  I'm glad to hear your thoughts on GMOP.  My hair is not pink like yours, my hair is tinted purple, so a bit similar.  Perhaps GMOP will not be my best stone as well.  Isee you also ordered an alternating oynx pave bracelet!  I think I might need to get on the alternating bandwagon.  I'm planning a trip in a few weeks and I hope to see a GMOP piece for comparison, but I am definitely leaning toward the oynx.
> 
> I really appreciate your thoughts!  I can't wait to see your RG set   Wow... RG and oynx is stunning, and from a clothing perspective, I love pale pink with black... feminine, yet bold.  I think your RG oynx set will be the same... just stunning.  Did they give you an estimate date?  6 months?  I was quoted 6 months to get an oynx set.  You may get yours sooner.



I havent heard back yet because some of these aren't on the regular list but my SA has assured me it will happen. I don't mind waiting, hoping to convince DH to make this my birthday present next year (it's a big one). This is why I tried on both sets of the two motif earrings a few weeks ago - WG not great near my face but the GMOP is kind of blah on me...Ive been so tempted many times, but I know I want things just so.


----------



## BigAkoya

jenaywins said:


> I am LOVING the panda!!!!!!!!!
> 
> May I tempt you with a few more photos?
> 
> View attachment 5105845
> 
> View attachment 5105846
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5105847


By the way, I ordered the little panda guy.  I did not want to wait until I decided whether I wanted oynx or GMOP because regardless of what stone set I choose next, I want the little panda!    

For now, I'll hang the little guy on my WG MOP 20.


----------



## Alena21

Notorious Pink said:


> Just one more thing to think about - I loooooove GMOP and it's fine on me, but its not my best stone. That's why I'm ordering PG Onyx (20 motif all onyx, 3 motif earrings with the middle motif pave, 5 motif alternating pave). I don't disagree with the all-stone version being bolder, but for me it's also a huge price difference ($15k or $60K???), but that's also why I would do the alternating bracelet (and it would look so good attached to the 20 worn doubled with the alternating part up front at my neck and the rest of the motifs worn long). I like the way both look, but I have the alternating 10 (and with the Guilloche it's just different kinds of sparkly).



Good idea about the onyx and PG combo. I'm intrigued...


----------



## missie1

My SO RG GMOP finally came after 5 months. I wish they made more stone options in RG.  I now need to SO the onyx rg combination so it will be here by Christmas


----------



## jenayb

BigAkoya said:


> By the way, I ordered the little panda guy.  I did not want to wait until I decided whether I wanted oynx or GMOP because regardless of what stone set I choose next, I want the little panda!
> 
> For now, I'll hang the little guy on my WG MOP 20.



Yasss!!!


----------



## Happyish

missie1 said:


> My SO RG GMOP finally came after 5 months. I wish they made more stone options in RG.  I now need to SO the onyx rg combination so it will be here by Christmas


1) Congratulations.
2) Be careful what you wish for!
3) These are good problems to have . . .
Wear it well and in good health.


----------



## missie1

Happyish said:


> 1) Congratulations.
> 2) Be careful what you wish for!
> 3) These are good problems to have . . .
> Wear it well and in good health.


Thank you so much.  Yes it is.


----------



## missie1

Requested a raspberry porcelain vintage Alhambra bracelet yesterday.  The request is being sent to Paris so hopefully it will get approved.  Haven’t decided if it will be WG or RG yet.  He said let’s work on getting stone approved and go from there.


----------



## fluffywings21

missie1 said:


> Requested a raspberry porcelain vintage Alhambra bracelet yesterday.  The request is being sent to Paris so hopefully it will get approved.  Haven’t decided if it will be WG or RG yet.  He said let’s work on getting stone approved and go from there.


That will be beautiful in either gold. Please let us know if it gets approved!


----------



## jenaps

missie1 said:


> Requested a raspberry porcelain vintage Alhambra bracelet yesterday.  The request is being sent to Paris so hopefully it will get approved.  Haven’t decided if it will be WG or RG yet.  He said let’s work on getting stone approved and go from there.


Yes please report back either way!! Would love earrings!!


----------



## missie1

jenaps said:


> Yes please report back either way!! Would love earrings!!


Will keep you posted for sure


----------



## nicole0612

missie1 said:


> Requested a raspberry porcelain vintage Alhambra bracelet yesterday.  The request is being sent to Paris so hopefully it will get approved.  Haven’t decided if it will be WG or RG yet.  He said let’s work on getting stone approved and go from there.


It would be wonderful if they start approving more stones not in the permanent collection! In the past they have been declined, but there are always a few exceptions. This one will be popular if they start approving it and I am sending you all of the luck!


----------



## missie1

nicole0612 said:


> It would be wonderful if they start approving more stones not in the permanent collection! In the past they have been declined, but there are always a few exceptions. This one will be popular if they start approving it and I am sending you all of the luck!


Thanks.  I’m new to VAn Cleef so I had no idea about all the fabulous stones that I had missed.  I think they should definitely allow in permanent collection.  I figured it doesn’t hurt to ask ...all they can say is no.


----------



## nicole0612

missie1 said:


> Thanks.  I’m new to VAn Cleef so I had no idea about all the fabulous stones that I had missed.  I think they should definitely allow in permanent collection.  I figured it doesn’t hurt to ask ...all they can say is no.


Absolutely! Things can always change as well, so if someone asks every now and then about items of common interest, it is the only way we will know if they start being approved.


----------



## 8seventeen19

missie1 said:


> Requested a raspberry porcelain vintage Alhambra bracelet yesterday.  The request is being sent to Paris so hopefully it will get approved.  Haven’t decided if it will be WG or RG yet.  He said let’s work on getting stone approved and go from there.


I requested the necklace and VA bracelet about 2 years ago at the height of my VCA spending and got declined. Everything else I have wanted to SO has been approved. I would love to know if they have changed their minds about this in particular! I think I read they lost their porcelain manufacturer here recently?



Notorious Pink said:


> Just one more thing to think about - I loooooove GMOP and it's fine on me, but its not my best stone. That's why I'm ordering PG Onyx (20 motif all onyx, 3 motif earrings with the middle motif pave, 5 motif alternating pave). I don't disagree with the all-stone version being bolder, but for me it's also a huge price difference ($15k or $60K???), but that's also why I would do the alternating bracelet (and it would look so good attached to the 20 worn doubled with the alternating part up front at my neck and the rest of the motifs worn long). I like the way both look, but I have the alternating 10 (and with the Guilloche it's just different kinds of sparkly). With all this said I looooove @jenaywins ' pieces, they are absolutely stunning and if gmop works on you, you should go for it!!!
> 
> Also I've in zoomed on that last photo and the alternating bracelet is not onyx. It's a blue stone, lapis or porcelain. Gorgeous either way!


OHMYGOSH! I am not sure why I haven't considered this. Thank you!! I have been trying to add more RG in my stack lately and I think a RG/onyx 5 motif would be perfect!


----------



## missie1

8seventeen19 said:


> I requested the necklace and VA bracelet about 2 years ago at the height of my VCA spending and got declined. Everything else I have wanted to SO has been approved. I would love to know if they have changed their minds about this in particular! I think I read they lost their porcelain manufacturer here recently?
> 
> 
> OHMYGOSH! I am not sure why I haven't considered this. Thank you!! I have been trying to add more RG in my stack lately and I think a RG/onyx 5 motif would be perfect!


I just SO the onyx rg bracelet yesterday so it will be here by Christmas.  I find this combination so much softer than the onyx and gold combination.


----------



## EpiFanatic

missie1 said:


> I just SO the onyx rg bracelet yesterday so it will be here by Christmas.  I find this combination so much softer than the onyx and gold combination.


Congratulations!!  I can't wait to see it.  Can I ask how long you waited for approval?  I've waited at least 2 months already and nothing.  My SA says I'm not the only person still waiting.


----------



## missie1

EpiFanatic said:


> Congratulations!!  I can't wait to see it.  Can I ask how long you waited for approval?  I've waited at least 2 months already and nothing.  My SA says I'm not the only person still waiting.


It was approved same day.  I told my SA and he took 30% deposit on it and told me about 6 months. He said Paris workshop is backed up.


----------



## jenaps

EpiFanatic said:


> Congratulations!!  I can't wait to see it.  Can I ask how long you waited for approval?  I've waited at least 2 months already and nothing.  My SA says I'm not the only person still waiting.


I’m still waiting on BA vintage earrings approval from early May.  Maybe the non preapproved list requests are taking longer?  Would love if anyone else could chime in!


----------



## 8seventeen19

missie1 said:


> I just SO the onyx rg bracelet yesterday so it will be here by Christmas.  I find this combination so much softer than the onyx and gold combination.


Nice! You must be the lucky lady my SA was telling me about. He said, "You'll never believe this, but I had someone order the exact combo just yesterday!"



jenaps said:


> I’m still waiting on BA vintage earrings approval from early May.  Maybe the non preapproved list requests are taking longer?  Would love if anyone else could chime in!


I've been waiting for about a month now on Sweet Onyx/WG approval. I've never had Paris take this long. Usually it's a week, tops.


----------



## EpiFanatic

8seventeen19 said:


> Nice! You must be the lucky lady my SA was telling me about. He said, "You'll never believe this, but I had someone order the exact combo just yesterday!"
> 
> 
> I've been waiting for about a month now on Sweet Onyx/WG approval. I've never had Paris take this long. Usually it's a week, tops.


Crossing fingers for you!  What piece in WG and onyx sweet?


----------



## 8seventeen19

EpiFanatic said:


> Crossing fingers for you!  What piece in WG and onyx sweet?


Thanks! The earrings to go with my Magic wg/onyx earrings and 5th Ave pendant. The earrings were approved the same day, of course. Not sure why Sweet size aren't in the book. My SA is pretty great at getting things approved outside of Sèvres pieces. What are you waiting word on?


----------



## missie1

8seventeen19 said:


> Nice! You must be the lucky lady my SA was telling me about. He said, "You'll never believe this, but I had someone order the exact combo just yesterday!"
> 
> 
> I've been waiting for about a month now on Sweet Onyx/WG approval. I've never had Paris take this long. Usually it's a week, tops.


Yes that was me lol.  I told him I have to have it to complete my rg Alhambra stack. This way I know it will be coming.  I wonder when yours will get approved


----------



## EpiFanatic

8seventeen19 said:


> Thanks! The earrings to go with my Magic wg/onyx earrings and 5th Ave pendant. The earrings were approved the same day, of course. Not sure why Sweet size aren't in the book. My SA is pretty great at getting things approved outside of Sèvres pieces. What are you waiting word on?


Want a carnelian and WG bracelet.  I had it approved several years ago but turned it down because another piece took priority.  Hope they won't say no...


----------



## jenaps

EpiFanatic said:


> Want a carnelian and WG bracelet.  I had it approved several years ago but turned it down because another piece took priority.  Hope they won't say no...


Oh wow so they approved in the past.  So interesting!  Hope it gets approved again!  Would love to see it!

Hmm I wonder how long they will make us wait!


----------



## 8seventeen19

EpiFanatic said:


> Want a carnelian and WG bracelet.  I had it approved several years ago but turned it down because another piece took priority.  Hope they won't say no...


I LOVE this idea! I was never onboard with Carnelian but after my lady bug, I quite like it. In WG it will be stunning! I definitely look forward to seeing that one.


----------



## chromemilou

BigAkoya said:


> By the way, I ordered the little panda guy.  I did not want to wait until I decided whether I wanted oynx or GMOP because regardless of what stone set I choose next, I want the little panda!
> 
> For now, I'll hang the little guy on my WG MOP 20.


Hi BigAkoya! I don't know if you're still interested in GMOP, but in case you are, I thought I would share these photos.  I was in the boutique the other day and my SA saved a pair of Magic GMOP earrings for me.  I think someone SO'ed it a while back and decided not to take it so she saved it for me to take a look.  What does everyone think?  Photos taken under different lighting.  Txs.


----------



## chromemilou

These are even more gorgeous in person, but...I have one thing that sort of bothers me.  On one of the motifs, there are 2 small light white marks almost like reverse commas on the lefthand side of the clover.  Do you guys think it's some sort of scrape, damage or just part of the natural material? It's very obvious under certain lighting. Txs!


----------



## BigAkoya

chromemilou said:


> Hi BigAkoya! I don't know if you're still interested in GMOP, but in case you are, I thought I would share these photos.  I was in the boutique the other day and my SA saved a pair of Magic GMOP earrings for me.  I think someone SO'ed it a while back and decided not to take it so she saved it for me to take a look.  What does everyone think?  Photos taken under different lighting.  Txs.


HI!  Thank you so much for sharing this.  I was able to go to the boutique last week and compare WG GMOP and WG oynx.  I will most likely go with oynx. 

If you like these WG GMOP, get them!  I would not let the commas bother me. They look natural because a scrape would typically be a straighter line, not curved asymetrical like that.  Plus, you would be able to feel a scrape.  You can touch the MOP to see if it's still smooth on top or rough (e.g. scraped). My guess is it's probably part of the natural characteristic of the MOP.  I am sure I can find flaw in all my MOPs, but that's also the beauty of MOPs.  MOPs are all natural, and each piece is unique.  

Grab them if you like WG GMOP!  You are lucky you don't have to wait also!  Woo hoo!  I'm so happy your SA showed them to you!


----------



## chromemilou

BigAkoya said:


> HI!  Thank you so much for sharing this.  I was able to go to the boutique last week and compare WG GMOP and WG oynx.  I will most likely go with oynx.
> 
> If you like these WG GMOP, get them!  I would not let the commas bother me. They look natural because a scrape would typically be a straighter line, not curved asymetrical like that.  Plus, you would be able to feel a scrape.  You can touch the MOP to see if it's still smooth on top or rough (e.g. scraped). My guess is it's probably part of the natural characteristic of the MOP.  I am sure I can find flaw in all my MOPs, but that's also the beauty of MOPs.  MOPs are all natural, and each piece is unique.
> 
> Grab them if you like WG GMOP!  You are lucky you don't have to wait also!  Woo hoo!  I'm so happy your SA showed them to you!


Excellent! Glad you were able to make it to the boutique and make a decision. Good points on the scrape and MOP. Thanks again for all of your advice and wisdom!


----------



## EpiFanatic

BigAkoya said:


> HI!  Thank you so much for sharing this.  I was able to go to the boutique last week and compare WG GMOP and WG oynx.  I will most likely go with oynx.
> 
> If you like these WG GMOP, get them!  I would not let the commas bother me. They look natural because a scrape would typically be a straighter line, not curved asymetrical like that.  Plus, you would be able to feel a scrape.  You can touch the MOP to see if it's still smooth on top or rough (e.g. scraped). My guess is it's probably part of the natural characteristic of the MOP.  I am sure I can find flaw in all my MOPs, but that's also the beauty of MOPs.  MOPs are all natural, and each piece is unique.
> 
> Grab them if you like WG GMOP!  You are lucky you don't have to wait also!  Woo hoo!  I'm so happy your SA showed them to you!


If you are a WG person and love GMOP, I would go for it too. There is enough natural variation in MOP that the commas don’t bother me. You don’t need to get approval and you don’t need to wait.  But it depends on you…


----------



## chromemilou

EpiFanatic said:


> If you are a WG person and love GMOP, I would go for it too. There is enough natural variation in MOP that the commas don’t bother me. You don’t need to get approval and you don’t need to wait.  But it depends on you…


I totally agree. Thanks for the advice EpiFanatic! .


----------



## 911snowball

chromemilou, I did this exact earring  as an SO several years ago.  They are a very elegant combination and I wear them often-
they offer good presence on the ear but are subtle and they mix beautifully with my other wg pieces.  I like this combo so such I am considering doing a 20 in it.


----------



## chromemilou

911snowball said:


> chromemilou, I did this exact earring  as an SO several years ago.  They are a very elegant combination and I wear them often-
> they offer good presence on the ear but are subtle and they mix beautifully with my other wg pieces.  I like this combo so such I am considering doing a 20 in it.


oh wow.  good to know.  txs for sharing!  what do you think of my "comma" white mark issue on one of the motifs? would you return it?  also, this is my first magic sized earring. i feel a little bit of weight and not sure if it's something i'll get used to.  txs!


----------



## TankerToad

chromemilou said:


> oh wow.  good to know.  txs for sharing!  what do you think of my "comma" white mark issue on one of the motifs? would you return it?  also, this is my first magic sized earring. i feel a little bit of weight and not sure if it's something i'll get used to.  txs!


Do you think the commas will bother you over time ?
I’m pretty picky myself and it would be a tough call for me, personally. You need to be 100% thrilled and satisfied. Do they make your heart beat faster as snowball so astutely described it?
I sense you aren’t quite sure?


----------



## 911snowball

These are mine- my pic was not as clear as I had hoped for but there is no sign of any marks in any lighting.  That may be why the original client did not take the earrings. Did your SA say anything about it?    I agree w/TT, they should be perfect.


----------



## chromemilou

911snowball said:


> These are mine- my pic was not as clear as I had hoped for but there is no sign of any marks in any lighting.  That may be why the original client did not take the earrings. Did your SA say anything about it?    I agree w/TT, they should be perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5129262


Thank you so much for posting these! I wanted to ask you to see some pics of yours, but didn't want to bother you. You read my mind.  I didn't ask for the specific reason why they were rejected by the original purchaser but you might be right. Maybe she/he was bothered by the "commas" too. I do think that long term it would bother me and will have to return them. They are not that comfortable for me either.


----------



## BigAkoya

chromemilou said:


> oh wow.  good to know.  txs for sharing!  what do you think of my "comma" white mark issue on one of the motifs? would you return it?  also, this is my first magic sized earring. i feel a little bit of weight and not sure if it's something i'll get used to.  txs!


By the way, if you already feel weight just trying them on, make sure your SA will allow you to return (I know VCA says credit only, but there are exceptions).   My ears are sensitive, and I tried on Magic earrings.  The weight after only an hour was annoying, and I knew I could not deal with them for even half a day.  Just FYI to be sure you clear it with your SA you can return for a refund if they do not work out.


----------



## 911snowball

I  do agree that Magic earrings take a bit of getting used to.  For this larger size, I do use those stickers you put on the back of your earlobe to provide additional support so the earring sits upright on the ear. I have tiny earlobes and they are extremely sensitive and I have had no problems after I tried this on the suggestion of my SA. This also prevents any stretching out of your piercing.  I also have them change all my earrings to the longer and skinnier posts, regardless of size.  My ears are happy!


----------



## nycmamaofone

911snowball said:


> I  do agree that Magic earrings take a bit of getting used to.  For this larger size, I do use those stickers you put on the back of your earlobe to provide additional support so the earring sits upright on the ear. I have tiny earlobes and they are extremely sensitive and I have had no problems after I tried this on the suggestion of my SA. This also prevents any stretching out of your piercing.  I also have them change all my earrings to the longer and skinnier posts, regardless of size.  My ears are happy!


Can you provide either a link or a picture of the “stickers” you are referring to? Thanks!


----------



## 911snowball

Would be happy to nycmamaofone- when I am home tonight I will snap a pic of the box. I buy them at my local Harmon store but I'm sure they are on Amazon too!


----------



## chromemilou

911snowball said:


> Would be happy to nycmamaofone- when I am home tonight I will snap a pic of the box. I buy them at my local Harmon store but I'm sure they are on Amazon too!


Yes, please! I would love to get them too. Thank you so much.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Does anyone know if there has been a stop to the pre-approved items? I really want to add a GMOP 10 motif later this year or maybe in early 2022 to go with my 5 motif. Will I be okay to wait?


----------



## EpiFanatic

Violet Bleu said:


> Does anyone know if there has been a stop to the pre-approved items? I really want to add a GMOP 10 motif later this year or maybe in early 2022 to go with my 5 motif. Will I be okay to wait?


My understanding is that your chance of getting approved is higher if your piece is meant to be part of a collection you have going on.  That is what I was told by my old SA several years ago.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Good news.  My SO for carnelian and WG got approved, but no pricing yet...  At this rate, it will be early next year before I get it.  

But take heart.  They are still working through the backlog.  I think it's been about 3 and a half months since I made the request.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## chromemilou

Violet Bleu said:


> Does anyone know if there has been a stop to the pre-approved items? I really want to add a GMOP 10 motif later this year or maybe in early 2022 to go with my 5 motif. Will I be okay to wait?


Hi Violet Bleu.  I was just in the boutique on 7/4 inquiring about a GMOP WG vintage 5 motif bracelet and it seemed doable.  The SA didn't say anything about a stop to pre-approved SOs.  That said, I thought I read something in one of these threads (sorry I can't find it now) where several people said they had tried to put in a SO request and were told by their SAs that VCA is holding off on SOs right now b/c of the backlog. If I find that thread, I'll let you know.


----------



## jenayb

You know, I have not heard anything about SOs being declined, but it does seem subjective based on what everyone is posting here. I wonder if client history et al is being taken into consideration when being given information about SOs... My SA actually just reached out to me a few days ago asking if I would be interested in placing a specific combination that he knew I would like and had preapproved for me.


----------



## TankerToad

jenaywins said:


> You know, I have not heard anything about SOs being declined, but it does seem subjective based on what everyone is posting here. I wonder if client history et al is being taken into consideration when being given information about SOs... My SA actually just reached out to me a few days ago asking if I would be interested in placing a specific combination that he knew I would like and had preapproved for me.
> 
> :shrug:


How exciting !!! Wow
Are you going to do it ?


----------



## jenayb

TankerToad said:


> How exciting !!! Wow
> Are you going to do it ?



 

He might murder me if I do..


----------



## jenaps

jenaywins said:


> He might murder me if I do..


What is it!!!!?


----------



## missie1

Violet Bleu said:


> Does anyone know if there has been a stop to the pre-approved items? I really want to add a GMOP 10 motif later this year or maybe in early 2022 to go with my 5 motif. Will I be okay to wait?


I think those are still going thru.  I placed order few weeks ago for rg onyx and paid deposit.


----------



## Violet Bleu

chromemilou said:


> Hi Violet Bleu.  I was just in the boutique on 7/4 inquiring about a GMOP WG vintage 5 motif bracelet and it seemed doable.  The SA didn't say anything about a stop to pre-approved SOs.  That said, I thought I read something in one of these threads (sorry I can't find it now) where several people said they had tried to put in a SO request and were told by their SAs that VCA is holding off on SOs right now b/c of the backlog. If I find that thread, I'll let you know.


Thank you! I read that also so got a little worried about being able to place my order for my 10 motif in the future, but it seems like it should be fine to get approved.



missie1 said:


> I think those are still going thru.  I placed order few weeks ago for rg onyx and paid deposit.



Thank you for the reassurance!


----------



## Violet Bleu

EpiFanatic said:


> My understanding is that your chance of getting approved is higher if your piece is meant to be part of a collection you have going on.  That is what I was told by my old SA several years ago.


That’s a good point that I hadn’t considered! Thanks @EpiFanatic!


----------



## kimber418

nycmamaofone said:


> Can you provide either a link or a picture of the “stickers” you are referring to? Thanks!


The stickers are called Lobe Wonder.   Below is photo of the box.  I have been using them for years and they work great.


----------



## nycmamaofone

kimber418 said:


> The stickers are called Lobe Wonder.   Below is photo of the box.  I have been using them for years and they work great.


Awesome!! Thanks!


----------



## 911snowball

This is what they look like, you use them once them once. They are flexible and come in sheets. You place them on the back of your ear lobe


----------



## 911snowball

Further info on the box. There are a few versions of this concept sold under various names but I have found these work the best for me too Kimber!


----------



## 911snowball

This is the front of my box- Kimber I think they are exactly the same product


----------



## missie1

So my SO  wg onyx arrived today.  Here she is stacked with my various bracelets


----------



## L etoile

Has anyone had luck with getting them to create a special order lucky animal? Like with a different motif?


----------



## nycmamaofone

kimber418 said:


> The stickers are called Lobe Wonder.   Below is photo of the box.  I have been using them for years and they work great.


Thank you again! I just got these on Amazon (they came freakishly fast) and I could tell they made a huge improvement with my large Frivole earrings. Now they sit better on my ears. Yay!!


----------



## Anin96

missie1 said:


> So my SO  wg onyx arrived today.  Here she is stacked with my various bracelets


Congrats!  Deciding between onyx and carnelian bracelet, any recommendations?


----------



## missie1

Anin96 said:


> Congrats!  Deciding between onyx and carnelian bracelet, any recommendations?


  For me it comes down to metal options as I only like certain stones in certain metals.  I’m not really a yg fan so I go with stones that are offered or can be SO in either rg or wg.  Onyx is offered in both metals


----------



## DS2006

missie1 said:


> So my SO  wg onyx arrived today.  Here she is stacked with my various bracelets


Wow, gorgeous with all your diamond bracelets!


----------



## missie1

DS2006 said:


> Wow, gorgeous with all your diamond bracelets!


Thanks DS2006.  I needed something to break up the diamond bracelets.


----------



## ayshaa

missie1 said:


> So my SO  wg onyx arrived today.  Here she is stacked with my various bracelets


So lovely! This combo is on my wishlist  
I love onyx and white gold!


----------



## EpiFanatic

missie1 said:


> So my SO  wg onyx arrived today.  Here she is stacked with my various bracelets


How are you liking it?


----------



## missie1

EpiFanatic said:


> How are you liking it?


I am loving it with my wg diamond bracelets.  It was the perfect pop that I needed.


----------



## jenaps

My SO for BA earrings finally got approved. Now I just have to wait and dream.  So there’s hope for anyone waiting!


----------



## BigAkoya

jenaps said:


> My SO for BA earrings finally got approved. Now I just have to wait and dream.  So there’s hope for anyone waiting!


Did you ask for WG or YG?  Congratulations!


----------



## jenaps

BigAkoya said:


> Did you ask for WG or YG?  Congratulations!


Thx!  I requested YG to match my BA bracelet!


----------



## Happyish

chromemilou said:


> Hi BigAkoya! I don't know if you're still interested in GMOP, but in case you are, I thought I would share these photos.  I was in the boutique the other day and my SA saved a pair of Magic GMOP earrings for me.  I think someone SO'ed it a while back and decided not to take it so she saved it for me to take a look.  What does everyone think?  Photos taken under different lighting.  Txs.


These are beautiful. Did you decide to get them?


----------



## EpiFanatic

jenaps said:


> Thx!  I requested YG to match my BA bracelet!


They're doing BA SO's!  Yay!!  Can't wait to see yours.  Did they quote you a price?


----------



## jenaps

EpiFanatic said:


> They're doing BA SO's!  Yay!!  Can't wait to see yours.  Did they quote you a price?


Yes - it’s 5650.  Wish they would have approved it before the price increase!  Oh well.


----------



## EpiFanatic

jenaps said:


> Yes - it’s 5650.  Wish they would have approved it before the price increase!  Oh well.


Thanks for the info. That will help me when I make my request later. Sorry for seeming to intrude. I was just wondering if they gave you a cost. I’m still waiting on my pricing.


----------



## linda83

I just placed an SO for a RG GMOP 20-motif at Neiman Marcus, and I had to pay the entire amount up front. Reading through this thread now, I see that boutiques typically take a 30% deposit and you can turn down the SO... I'm wondering if I should try to cancel my NM order and reorder through a boutique, in case I don't like it?  Actually, I have no idea if my SO through NM is final sale, but I assumed it was. Does anyone have experience with SOs through NM?


----------



## lolakitten

Has anyone ever done a simple SO?
Like the lucky Alhambra butterfly pendant with MOP done in white gold?
Would they do such a thing?


----------



## EpiFanatic

lolakitten said:


> Has anyone ever done a simple SO?
> Like the lucky Alhambra butterfly pendant with MOP done in white gold?
> Would they do such a thing?


Almost positive it was done in YG MOP before. Don’t think WG though.


----------



## lolakitten

EpiFanatic said:


> Almost positive it was done in YG MOP before. Don’t think WG though.


The yellow gold version is part of the regular collection.








						Lucky Alhambra butterfly pendant - VCARD99500 - Van Cleef & Arpels
					

Lucky Alhambra butterfly pendant, 18K yellow gold, white mother-of-pearl.




					www.vancleefarpels.com
				



That’s why I was wondering if they’d even consider doing it in white.


----------



## EpiFanatic

lolakitten said:


> The yellow gold version is part of the regular collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky Alhambra butterfly pendant - VCARD99500 - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> Lucky Alhambra butterfly pendant, 18K yellow gold, white mother-of-pearl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s why I was wondering if they’d even consider doing it in white.


Ahhh. Yes, they still have it. I bet they’ll do a SO for it.


----------



## missie1

linda83 said:


> I just placed an SO for a RG GMOP 20-motif at Neiman Marcus, and I had to pay the entire amount up front. Reading through this thread now, I see that boutiques typically take a 30% deposit and you can turn down the SO... I'm wondering if I should try to cancel my NM order and reorder through a boutique, in case I don't like it?  Actually, I have no idea if my SO through NM is final sale, but I assumed it was. Does anyone have experience with SOs through NM?


I would definitely want the option to decline the SO just in case the saturation isn’t what you love.  I definitely wouldn’t not want to have huge non refundable amount for almost 20k.    At least with boutique the 30% can be used towards something else if you decline the SO.   I would cancel and go thru boutique if possible.


----------



## Happyish

missie1 said:


> I would definitely want the option to decline the SO just in case the saturation isn’t what you love.  I definitely wouldn’t not want to have huge non refundable amount for almost 20k.    At least with boutique the 30% can be used towards something else if you decline the SO.   I would cancel and go thru boutique if possible.


You write that 30% can be used towards something else. Does that mean that you forfeit the 70%?
I know that if you place a SO through concierge, the item is returnable w/i 30 days, you get 100% of your money back and it goes back to the original payment method, e.g., credit card. So there's a huge advantage to ordering through concierge as opposed to the boutique.


----------



## missie1

Happyish said:


> You write that 30% can be used towards something else. Does that mean that you forfeit the 70%?
> I know that if you place a SO through concierge, the item is returnable w/i 30 days, you get 100% of your money back and it goes back to the original payment method, e.g., credit card. So there's a huge advantage to ordering through concierge as opposed to the boutique.


I have only ever had to put 30% down at boutique for SO or reserve item.  The balance is due when order comes in.  I don’t order online as I really like my SA.


----------



## linda83

missie1 said:


> I would definitely want the option to decline the SO just in case the saturation isn’t what you love.  I definitely wouldn’t not want to have huge non refundable amount for almost 20k.    At least with boutique the 30% can be used towards something else if you decline the SO.   I would cancel and go thru boutique if possible.



Thanks for your input, @missie1! I'll reach out to my SA to see what the deal is with SOs placed through Neiman Marcus...

Edited to add: My SA told me that I can return for a refund, no problem


----------



## couturequeen

jenaywins said:


> You know, I have not heard anything about SOs being declined, but it does seem subjective based on what everyone is posting here. I wonder if client history et al is being taken into consideration when being given information about SOs... My SA actually just reached out to me a few days ago asking if I would be interested in placing a specific combination that he knew I would like and had preapproved for me.


My guess it’s client spending vs history, given the length of time to hear back as well as the final verdict I’ve received.

Also wondering if certain boutiques or SAs are able to get things pushed through faster or easier.


----------



## shyla14

My SOs got approved! I am so excited! I know you guys can relate to the “high” of an SO approval. Lol!

In March of this year, I requested an alternating GMOP and YG 5 motif bracelet AND alternating Onyx and WG 5 motif bracelet. 
Both got approved to my surprise! Woohoo! But was quoted 8 months though.


----------



## fluffywings21

shyla14 said:


> My SOs got approved! I am so excited! I know you guys can relate to the “high” of an SO approval. Lol!
> 
> In March of this year, I requested an alternating GMOP and YG 5 motif bracelet AND alternating Onyx and WG 5 motif bracelet.
> Both got approved to my surprise! Woohoo! But was quoted 8 months though.


Congratulations! Is this alternating with hammered gold motifs?


----------



## shyla14

fluffywings21 said:


> Congratulations! Is this alternating with hammered gold motifs?


Yes


----------



## missie1

shyla14 said:


> My SOs got approved! I am so excited! I know you guys can relate to the “high” of an SO approval. Lol!
> 
> In March of this year, I requested an alternating GMOP and YG 5 motif bracelet AND alternating Onyx and WG 5 motif bracelet.
> Both got approved to my surprise! Woohoo! But was quoted 8 months though.


Congratulations these sound beautiful.  Can’t wait to see them


----------



## innerpeace85

shyla14 said:


> Yes


OMG! I have been contemplating requesting grey MOP or onyx with RG alternating hammered gold and this gives me hope.


----------



## innerpeace85

Could you please share the SO price for 5 motif bracelet and 10 motif necklace RG GMOP ? TIA!


----------



## shyla14

innerpeace85 said:


> Could you please share the SO price for 5 motif bracelet and 10 motif necklace RG GMOP ? TIA!


It does not hurt to request, we might get lucky. I was quoted $5450 for the gmop.


----------



## EpiFanatic

shyla14 said:


> It does not hurt to request, we might get lucky. I was quoted $5450 for the gmop.


Wow. That’s a great price.


----------



## innerpeace85

shyla14 said:


> It does not hurt to request, we might get lucky. I was quoted $5450 for the gmop.


Thank you!

I am deciding between one of the options:

10 motif+5 motif GMOP.
 Magic GMOP pendant + alternating pave/GMOP 5 motif bracelet.
The price of 5 motif GMOP is not too high and I might go with option #1 since I prefer 10 motif over magic. However I don't have any magic pendants and it might be nice to try new style of necklace. I am still very confused!


----------



## shyla14

EpiFanatic said:


> Wow. That’s a great price.


Yeah it is. My calculation was close to the quoted amount. I added 30% to the price of YG 5 motif alhamba. 
I think it will be worth it.


----------



## EpiFanatic

My WG and carnelian timeline came in. 11 a half months…and I’ll just say mine was more than 30%.


----------



## innerpeace85

EpiFanatic said:


> My WG and carnelian timeline came in. 11 a half months…and I’ll just say mine was more than 30%.


the premium % varies?


----------



## EpiFanatic

innerpeace85 said:


> the premium % varies?


Mine was 37.5%.  I paid over 40% when I got my onyx and WG about 4 years ago so the 37.5% didn’t surprise me. The initial deposit was 30%.


----------



## shyla14

EpiFanatic said:


> My WG and carnelian timeline came in. 11 a half months…and I’ll just say mine was more than 30%.


Omg! Have you posted it yet? Would love to drool over it.
 You are correct , WG is slightly more expensive, add about 6-10%, then carnelian is more expensive than onyx and gmop. But sometimes, I still can’t figure out how they arrive at some prices. Lol!
Looking forwad to your modelling pics!


----------



## jenaps

EpiFanatic said:


> My WG and carnelian timeline came in. 11 a half months…and I’ll just say mine was more than 30%.


Yea I was told 12 months.  I’m hoping it’s quicker!


----------



## EpiFanatic

shyla14 said:


> Omg! Have you posted it yet? Would love to drool over it.
> You are correct , WG is slightly more expensive, add about 6-10%, then carnelian is more expensive than onyx and gmop. But sometimes, I still can’t figure out how they arrive at some prices. Lol!
> Looking forwad to your modelling pics!


No not for another 11 months. Lol!


----------



## shyla14

EpiFanatic said:


> No not for another 11 months. Lol!


Waiting game begins! I can’t believe mine were approved so I started wondering if VCA has rescinded or cancelled an approval before. Patience is not my forte!


----------



## eternallove4bag

EpiFanatic said:


> Mine was 37.5%.  I paid over 40% when I got my onyx and WG about 4 years ago so the 37.5% didn’t surprise me. The initial deposit was 30%.


Oh! I did not know that! I thought once they quoted the SO price and gave you a receipt that price was locked?
Is it the same for Made To Orders (MTO)? I placed mine yesterday and I have a receipt that shows the balance owed after my deposit.


----------



## eternallove4bag

innerpeace85 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I am deciding between one of the options:
> 
> 10 motif+5 motif GMOP.
> Magic GMOP pendant + alternating pave/GMOP 5 motif bracelet.
> The price of 5 motif GMOP is not too high and I might go with option #1 since I prefer 10 motif over magic. However I don't have any magic pendants and it might be nice to try new style of necklace. I am still very confused!


Be my twin, well sisters, with option 2


----------



## EpiFanatic

eternallove4bag said:


> Oh! I did not know that! I thought once they quoted the SO price and gave you a receipt that price was locked?
> Is it the same for Made To Orders (MTO)? I placed mine yesterday and I have a receipt that shows the balance owed after my deposit.


I think a MTO is the same as a SO.  I've never heard of a MTO.  Maybe it's a term the SA's use. 

A SO price is locked in when they quote it to you.  Twice before I paid 50% at the time of accepting the SO and then the remaining when I received the bracelet.  This time, I paid 30% upon acceptance and then the remaining will be when the bracelet is delivered.  I admit that I didn't even check if the receipt for the initial payment showed the remaining balance.  I dug it up just now and the SA did not specify.  It only shows the amount paid.  I will have to ask her when I get my receipt.

When I was talking about the premiums (upcharge), I was just referring to the various premiums for the different SO's.  The premiums on my two previous SO's were different, one was 42.1% and the other was 40.3%.  This one being 37.5% is the lowest of them all, ironic because it is the highest price of them all too.  Oh well...price increases you know.  My problem is that if it isn't exactly what I want I won't wear it.  Then there is no point to buying anything.


----------



## Happyish

EpiFanatic said:


> I think a MTO is the same as a SO.  I've never heard of a MTO.  Maybe it's a term the SA's use.
> 
> A SO price is locked in when they quote it to you.  Twice before I paid 50% at the time of accepting the SO and then the remaining when I received the bracelet.  This time, I paid 30% upon acceptance and then the remaining will be when the bracelet is delivered.  I admit that I didn't even check if the receipt for the initial payment showed the remaining balance.  I dug it up just now and the SA did not specify.  It only shows the amount paid.  I will have to ask her when I get my receipt.
> 
> When I was talking about the premiums (upcharge), I was just referring to the various premiums for the different SO's.  The premiums on my two previous SO's were different, one was 42.1% and the other was 40.3%.  This one being 37.5% is the lowest of them all, ironic because it is the highest price of them all too.  Oh well...price increases you know.  My problem is that if it isn't exactly what I want I won't wear it.  Then there is no point to buying anything.


That's not a problem. Because you know yourself, and are confident in your decisions, you can avoid making a lot of mistakes.


----------



## jenayb

innerpeace85 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I am deciding between one of the options:
> 
> 10 motif+5 motif GMOP.
> Magic GMOP pendant + alternating pave/GMOP 5 motif bracelet.
> The price of 5 motif GMOP is not too high and I might go with option #1 since I prefer 10 motif over magic. However I don't have any magic pendants and it might be nice to try new style of necklace. I am still very confused!



My vote is for number one.


----------



## Happyish

innerpeace85 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I am deciding between one of the options:
> 
> 10 motif+5 motif GMOP.
> Magic GMOP pendant + alternating pave/GMOP 5 motif bracelet.
> The price of 5 motif GMOP is not too high and I might go with option #1 since I prefer 10 motif over magic. However I don't have any magic pendants and it might be nice to try new style of necklace. I am still very confused!


Have you tried the Magic? I'm a big fan and love it, but the Magic pendant does nothing for me. Even my SA had a big thumbs-down. If you haven't tried it yet, you should as it may not even be a debatable option.


----------



## eternallove4bag

EpiFanatic said:


> I think a MTO is the same as a SO.  I've never heard of a MTO.  Maybe it's a term the SA's use.
> 
> A SO price is locked in when they quote it to you.  Twice before I paid 50% at the time of accepting the SO and then the remaining when I received the bracelet.  This time, I paid 30% upon acceptance and then the remaining will be when the bracelet is delivered.  I admit that I didn't even check if the receipt for the initial payment showed the remaining balance.  I dug it up just now and the SA did not specify.  It only shows the amount paid.  I will have to ask her when I get my receipt.
> 
> When I was talking about the premiums (upcharge), I was just referring to the various premiums for the different SO's.  The premiums on my two previous SO's were different, one was 42.1% and the other was 40.3%.  This one being 37.5% is the lowest of them all, ironic because it is the highest price of them all too.  Oh well...price increases you know.  My problem is that if it isn't exactly what I want I won't wear it.  Then there is no point to buying anything.


Oh I hear you! This 30% and upward  markup is just crazy! I believe MTO and SOs are two different things. The MTO was introduced I think couple of years back by VCA where they made only specific stones available for made to order in very specific categories. For example, GMOP is available as a 10 motif, 5 motif, 2 motif earrings, magic earrings etc. The stones included for MTO are limited. The price list is set for each thing you can made to order. Of course, the price goes up with each price increase VCA has! So annoying!

I asked for the price of GMOP 10 motif in RG and was told it was 10,900. I am doing GMOP magic earrings in RG and was quoted 6,850. I believe you have to pay 50% deposit for all MTOs and you get a receipt showing the balance left. 
With SOs, Paris can accept or reject the SO and if they accept then they quote a price which the client can either accept of reject at that point. 30% is the down payment for the SOs. I did that with my perlee pearls of gold bracelet in small size earlier this year. Anyone can do MTOs so long as the choices are on the MTO list.
Someone please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> Oh I hear you! This 30% and upward  markup is just crazy! I believe MTO and SOs are two different things. The MTO was introduced I think couple of years back by VCA where they made only specific stones available for made to order in very specific categories. For example, GMOP is available as a 10 motif, 5 motif, 2 motif earrings, magic earrings etc. The stones included for MTO are limited. The price list is set for each thing you can made to order. Of course, the price goes up with each price increase VCA has! So annoying!
> 
> I asked for the price of GMOP 10 motif in RG and was told it was 10,900. I am doing GMOP magic earrings in RG and was quoted 6,850. I believe you have to pay 50% deposit for all MTOs and you get a receipt showing the balance left.
> With SOs, Paris can accept or reject the SO and if they accept then they quote a price which the client can either accept of reject at that point. 30% is the down payment for the SOs. I did that with my perlee pearls of gold bracelet in small size earlier this year. Anyone can do MTOs so long as the choices are on the MTO list.
> Someone please correct me if I am wrong.


Great explanation.  I was about to buy a WG oynx set (20 motif, bracelet, earrings) and my SA just went to the computer screen and looked up pricing and gave me quotes.  I did not ask if it was a SO or MTO.  My SA just said "yes, we can order that for you, it will take 6 months".  

Is oynx then a MTO as it is always available?  Is MTO the same being on the "pre-approved" list?  
And a SO is a true special request such as WG Malachite as it is not on the list?  

Thanks for this... great detailed info!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> Great explanation.  I was about to buy a WG oynx set (20 motif, bracelet, earrings) and my SA just went to the computer screen and looked up pricing and gave me quotes.  I did not ask if it was a SO or MTO.  My SA just said "yes, we can order that for you, it will take 6 months".
> 
> Is oynx then a MTO as it is always available?  Is MTO the same being on the "pre-approved" list?
> And a SO is a true special request such as WG Malachite as it is not on the list?
> 
> Thanks for this... great detailed info!


Thank you! I am always learning new things about VCA myself!  And yes, MTO takes about 6 months time, and has a pre-approved list of items to choose from. It has a markup too, same as SOs. Around 30% I think. But, at least the price is quoted right upfront and no approval is needed from Paris. I saw onyx in different metals on the list too. Someone posted a picture of the list on the VCA forum a while back. The thread is called ‘Alhambra Made to Order’.
I just did a google search for it. Hope this helps. 






						Alhambra made to order
					

Made to order Alhambra that one of my SA told me about - it should be a faster and easier process.




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you! I am always learning new things about VCA myself!  And yes, MTO takes about 6 months time, and has a pre-approved list of items to choose from. It has a markup too, same as SOs. Around 30% I think. But, at least the price is quoted right upfront and no approval is needed from Paris. I saw onyx in different metals on the list too. Someone posted a picture of the list on the VCA forum a while back. The thread is called ‘Alhambra Made to Order’.
> I just did a google search for it. Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alhambra made to order
> 
> 
> Made to order Alhambra that one of my SA told me about - it should be a faster and easier process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Yes, my oynx quote was around 30% uplift.  It was not bad at all as I was expecting 40-45% so a pleasant surprise for me.  

Thanks for the link... a new thread to read!    
I am going to get some cookies and make some hot chocolate and sit down and read this thread!

Thank you so much!
You are awesome!  (that's hot chocolate in those mugs, with whipped cream of course, only the best for you!)


----------



## EpiFanatic

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you! I am always learning new things about VCA myself!  And yes, MTO takes about 6 months time, and has a pre-approved list of items to choose from. It has a markup too, same as SOs. Around 30% I think. But, at least the price is quoted right upfront and no approval is needed from Paris. I saw onyx in different metals on the list too. Someone posted a picture of the list on the VCA forum a while back. The thread is called ‘Alhambra Made to Order’.
> I just did a google search for it. Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alhambra made to order
> 
> 
> Made to order Alhambra that one of my SA told me about - it should be a faster and easier process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Oh, ok.  I guess I never paid attention.  I see...the MTO is on the pre-approved list.  When I ordered my WG and onyx and all WG, there was no pre-approved list yet and they told me those were special orders.  The recent order was also not on the pre-approved list.  I thought the pre-approved list was just a way for VCA to make the process to order the pieces that are not produced regularly more efficient and easier.


----------



## innerpeace85

eternallove4bag said:


> Be my twin, well sisters, with option 2





jenaywins said:


> My vote is for number one.





Happyish said:


> Have you tried the Magic? I'm a big fan and love it, but the Magic pendant does nothing for me. Even my SA had a big thumbs-down. If you haven't tried it yet, you should as it may not even be a debatable option.


Thanks for the replies!  
I have 10 motifs in WMOP and Blue Agate YG and I want to get the Guilloche 10 motif in either YG or RG. I am thinking about getting GMOP in magic pendant so it would be different style in my collection. My GMOP magic pendant is coming in this week and I am hoping it works out.


----------



## missie1

eternallove4bag said:


> Oh I hear you! This 30% and upward  markup is just crazy! I believe MTO and SOs are two different things. The MTO was introduced I think couple of years back by VCA where they made only specific stones available for made to order in very specific categories. For example, GMOP is available as a 10 motif, 5 motif, 2 motif earrings, magic earrings etc. The stones included for MTO are limited. The price list is set for each thing you can made to order. Of course, the price goes up with each price increase VCA has! So annoying!
> 
> I asked for the price of GMOP 10 motif in RG and was told it was 10,900. I am doing GMOP magic earrings in RG and was quoted 6,850. I believe you have to pay 50% deposit for all MTOs and you get a receipt showing the balance left.
> With SOs, Paris can accept or reject the SO and if they accept then they quote a price which the client can either accept of reject at that point. 30% is the down payment for the SOs. I did that with my perlee pearls of gold bracelet in small size earlier this year. Anyone can do MTOs so long as the choices are on the MTO list.
> Someone please correct me if I am wrong.



Hi,  For what your calling the MTO you are incorrect regarding the deposit amount.  I have ordered 4 Alhambra bracelets this year from the list -mop,gmop & onyx in rg option I and onyx &wg and only ever had to put 30% down.  Also my receipts never show the balance only the amount I paid.


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> Yes, my oynx quote was around 30% uplift.  It was not bad at all as I was expecting 40-45% so a pleasant surprise for me.
> 
> Thanks for the link... a new thread to read!
> I am going to get some cookies and make some hot chocolate and sit down and read this thread!
> 
> Thank you so much!
> You are awesome!  (that's hot chocolate in those mugs, with whipped cream of course, only the best for you!)


That’s some yummy chocolate .. thank you… did you already place your order for onyx? I did mine for GMOP day before yesterday so the 6 months wait begins!


----------



## eternallove4bag

missie1 said:


> Hi,  For what your calling the MTO you are incorrect regarding the deposit amount.  I have ordered 4 Alhambra bracelets this year from the list -mop,gmop & onyx in rg option I and onyx &wg and only ever had to put 30% down.  Also my receipts never show the balance only the amount I paid.


Maybe the deposit amount differs from one store to another and one client to another? I was told 50% was the usual deposit amount but because of my long standing relationship with the store, I paid less (very grateful for that), and how strange that my receipt shows the total, how much I paid, and the balance I owe. One of the many mysteries of VCA, I guess? Oh and I don’t think I should get the credit for calling it MTO or made to order. That’s pure VCA’s call


----------



## missie1

eternallove4bag said:


> Maybe the deposit amount differs from one store to another and one client to another? I was told 50% was the usual deposit amount but because of my long standing relationship with the store, I paid less (very grateful for that), and how strange that my receipt shows the total, how much I paid, and the balance I owe. One of the many mysteries of VCA, I guess? Oh and I don’t think I should get the credit for calling it MTO or made to order. That’s pure VCA’s call


It’s very strange indeed but I’m so grateful that I only need to put 30% as well even though I’m a Newbie.


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> That’s some yummy chocolate .. thank you… did you already place your order for onyx? I did mine for GMOP day before yesterday so the 6 months wait begins!


Not yet  Long story short, I am still debating between an oynx set and GMOP set.  I was so sure on oynx, got my quote, was ready to order, but now I think it might be too harsh on me.. an angry stone as I have called oynx.  

I went to the boutique a couple weeks ago, specifically to try on GMOP.  In my mind, I thought for sure GMOP would be a "no" which would confirm my oynx choice.  I tried on WG GMOP by way of the 16 motif (which I really like as it turns out).  Of course the GMOP did not pop as much as oynx, but the GMOP iridescence was so beautiful.  More importantly, I felt the GMOP was softer and more refined, not "harsh and angry" like oynx.   So now I am leaning toward GMOP! 

My set would be WG motif, 5 motif bracelet, VA earrings.  Hence my hesitation on the oynx that it would be too harsh against my face.  So, I did not order anything yet (well, except still waiting on the Lotus earrings that I ordered earlier).  If I do get the 20 motif oynx, other options to avoid the "all oynx" look would be to get VA pave pieces.  So much drama, but I do want to look at these options and then order the set, whatever that "set" may be.  

That's my dilemma.  Did you order YG or WG?  I forgot what metal you wanted.  What pieces did you get? I am so excited for you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

missie1 said:


> It’s very strange indeed but I’m so grateful that I only need to put 30% as well even though I’m a Newbie.


30% is not bad at all! Did you already get your pieces? The pieces you ordered will look beautiful.


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> Not yet  Long story short, I am still debating between an oynx set and GMOP set.  I was so sure on oynx, got my quote, was ready to order, but now I think it might be too harsh on me.. an angry stone as I have called oynx.
> 
> I went to the boutique a couple weeks ago, specifically to try on GMOP.  In my mind, I thought for sure GMOP would be a "no" which would confirm my oynx choice.  I tried on WG GMOP by way of the 16 motif (which I really like as it turns out).  Of course the GMOP did not pop as much as oynx, but the GMOP iridescence was so beautiful.  More importantly, I felt the GMOP was softer and more refined, not "harsh and angry" like oynx.   So now I am leaning toward GMOP!
> 
> My set would be WG motif, 5 motif bracelet, VA earrings.  Hence my hesitation on the oynx that it would be too harsh against my face.  So, I did not order anything yet (well, except still waiting on the Lotus earrings that I ordered earlier).  If I do get the 20 motif oynx, other options to avoid the "all oynx" look would be to get VA pave pieces.  So much drama, but I do want to look at these options and then order the set, whatever that "set" may be.
> 
> That's my dilemma.  Did you order YG or WG?  I forgot what metal you wanted.  What pieces did you get? I am so excited for you!


You are doing the right thing in taking your time! Gosh, you used the right words to describe onyx - ‘angry stone’! Haha, I have also been on the fence with onyx for that reason! I feel it may seem too harsh on my skin tone. I do hope though one day VCA comes out with onyx RdN mini pendant in onyx. Right now it comes in small which is too big on me. I would totally do it but the onyx 5 motif is not that flattering on me. That’s why I feel the GMOP is a nice alternative. It’s got a softer look.

I wear mostly YG and RG. WG looks harsh on my darker skin tone I feel so I try and avoid it. I have been wanting to add the GMOP pave 5 motif for quite a while now so finally decided to take the plunge this year. Hopefully it should come in a month or two. The order has been placed. Initially I was thinking of pairing it with the GMOP magic pendant in rose gold but I love magic earrings so instead went with the MTO magic GMOP earrings in RG. If the 6 month period wait time is accurate I should get it by mid February as VCA Paris workshops are closed for the month of August.

Your GMOP set will be incredible in WG! Excited to see what you decide. And you have a lot to look forward to with the lotus earrings coming soon hopefully!


----------



## jenayb

BigAkoya said:


> Not yet  Long story short, I am still debating between an oynx set and GMOP set.  I was so sure on oynx, got my quote, was ready to order, but now I think it might be too harsh on me.. an angry stone as I have called oynx.
> 
> I went to the boutique a couple weeks ago, specifically to try on GMOP.  In my mind, I thought for sure GMOP would be a "no" which would confirm my oynx choice.  I tried on WG GMOP by way of the 16 motif (which I really like as it turns out).  Of course the GMOP did not pop as much as oynx, but the GMOP iridescence was so beautiful.  More importantly, I felt the GMOP was softer and more refined, not "harsh and angry" like oynx.   So now I am leaning toward GMOP!
> 
> My set would be WG motif, 5 motif bracelet, VA earrings.  Hence my hesitation on the oynx that it would be too harsh against my face.  So, I did not order anything yet (well, except still waiting on the Lotus earrings that I ordered earlier).  If I do get the 20 motif oynx, other options to avoid the "all oynx" look would be to get VA pave pieces.  So much drama, but I do want to look at these options and then order the set, whatever that "set" may be.
> 
> That's my dilemma.  Did you order YG or WG?  I forgot what metal you wanted.  What pieces did you get? I am so excited for you!



I have both RG/GMOP and WG/Onyx SO pieces. I find the Onyx, especially with WG, to be very edgy and avant garde - not necessarily angry, but certainly not soft nor feminine. But I have other pieces that more than tick the feminine, soft, and whimsical boxes, so this is ok for me to have different things to play around with. Maybe you would feel the same as well depending on your other pieces..? 

I am also thinking specifically about your panda and how great it would be for you to have a "panda set."


----------



## missie1

eternallove4bag said:


> 30% is not bad at all! Did you already get your pieces? The pieces you ordered will look beautiful.


Yes I received the rg MOP, rg GMOP & wg onyx.  I just ordered rg onyx last month so I won’t receive until December


----------



## eternallove4bag

missie1 said:


> Yes I received the rg MOP, rg GMOP & wg onyx.  I just ordered rg onyx last month so I won’t receive until December


Would love to see pics so we can all drool over here!


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> Not yet  Long story short, I am still debating between an oynx set and GMOP set.  I was so sure on oynx, got my quote, was ready to order, but now I think it might be too harsh on me.. an angry stone as I have called oynx.
> 
> I went to the boutique a couple weeks ago, specifically to try on GMOP.  In my mind, I thought for sure GMOP would be a "no" which would confirm my oynx choice.  I tried on WG GMOP by way of the 16 motif (which I really like as it turns out).  Of course the GMOP did not pop as much as oynx, but the GMOP iridescence was so beautiful.  More importantly, I felt the GMOP was softer and more refined, not "harsh and angry" like oynx.   So now I am leaning toward GMOP!
> 
> My set would be WG motif, 5 motif bracelet, VA earrings.  Hence my hesitation on the oynx that it would be too harsh against my face.  So, I did not order anything yet (well, except still waiting on the Lotus earrings that I ordered earlier).  If I do get the 20 motif oynx, other options to avoid the "all oynx" look would be to get VA pave pieces.  So much drama, but I do want to look at these options and then order the set, whatever that "set" may be.
> 
> That's my dilemma.  Did you order YG or WG?  I forgot what metal you wanted.  What pieces did you get? I am so excited for you!


I know  you have gone back and forth on this. I know this is crazy, but if you can, why not buy both? You clearly love the onyx and you love the GMOP. You'll wear both, and both can be combined with your WMOP and hey, if you want to go really bold, wear all three together. That's what Princess Grace did. Then you have the long necklaces you love and the stone choices you love and without torturing yourself. You don't have to do it all at once, but it could be a long term plan. Otherwise I fear that whatever you order, you'll always be second-guessing yourself, thinking you made a mistake and should have ordered the other one . . .
You love both. Put yourself out of your misery, order one of each and enjoy. Life is short.


----------



## BigAkoya

jenaywins said:


> I have both RG/GMOP and WG/Onyx SO pieces. I find the Onyx, especially with WG, to be very edgy and avant garde - not necessarily angry, but certainly not soft nor feminine. But I have other pieces that more than tick the feminine, soft, and whimsical boxes, so this is ok for me to have different things to play around with. Maybe you would feel the same as well depending on your other pieces..?
> 
> I am also thinking specifically about your panda and how great it would be for you to have a "panda set."


You are spot on!  Okay... I did not want to expand on my drama and annoy everyone (I'm gonna zip it after this post), but you hit it on the nail. 
One of the reasons why I want the oynx is for my panda!     He would be totally cute and look so feisty hanging on an oynx chain.

The other reason why I want oynx is because it's the roaring 20s, and I want to channel art deco!
Art deco...  long oynx necklace, emeralds, and diamonds.  I have an emerald and diamond set that I plan to wear with it, and I love emeralds, diamonds, and oynx together. 

Thanks for sharing your thoughts... you are now swaying me back over to the oynx side!


----------



## innerpeace85

BigAkoya said:


> You are spot on!  Okay... I did not want to expand on my drama and annoy everyone (I'm gonna zip it after this post), but you hit it on the nail.
> One of the reasons why I want the oynx is for my panda!     He would be totally cute and look so feisty hanging on an oynx chain.
> 
> The other reason why I want oynx is because it's the roaring 20s, and I want to channel art deco!
> Art deco...  long oynx necklace, emeralds, and diamonds.  I have an emerald and diamond set that I plan to wear with it, and I love emeralds, diamonds, and oynx together.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your thoughts... you are now swaying me back over to the oynx side!


I think you need both onyx and GMOP in your collection


----------



## jenayb

BigAkoya said:


> You are spot on!  Okay... I did not want to expand on my drama and annoy everyone (I'm gonna zip it after this post), but you hit it on the nail.
> One of the reasons why I want the oynx is for my panda!     He would be totally cute and look so feisty hanging on an oynx chain.
> 
> The other reason why I want oynx is because it's the roaring 20s, and I want to channel art deco!
> Art deco...  long oynx necklace, emeralds, and diamonds.  I have an emerald and diamond set that I plan to wear with it, and I love emeralds, diamonds, and oynx together.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your thoughts... you are now swaying me back over to the oynx side!



I love your thinking, and agree that Onyx is very art deco - great call! I must also echo the above sentiment via @Happyish that life is short, and perhaps ordering one of each may be the best route.


----------



## missie1

eternallove4bag said:


> Would love to see pics so we can all drool over here!
> [/QUOTE
> Here are few arm shots of my various pieces


----------



## eternallove4bag

Absolutely stunning pieces and oh so drool worthy @missie1


----------



## missie1

eternallove4bag said:


> Absolutely stunning pieces and oh so drool worthy @missie1


Thanks so much.  Your pieces are beautiful as well


----------



## eternallove4bag

missie1 said:


> Thanks so much.  Your pieces are beautiful as well


Thank you! VCA makes such amazing pieces!


----------



## MyDogTink

Does anyone have the pre-approved list handy? I know it’s been posted but I can’t find it. Thanks!

And these are my GMOP that were sent for adjustment and soldering. SA said they are pausing SOs so workshop can catch up on production of regular lines. But I guess there’s been conflicting info on that.


----------



## glamourbag

MyDogTink said:


> Does anyone have the pre-approved list handy? I know it’s been posted but I can’t find it. Thanks!
> 
> And these are my GMOP that were sent for adjustment and soldering. SA said they are pausing SOs so workshop can catch up on production of regular lines. But I guess there’s been conflicting info on that.








						Alhambra made to order
					

Made to order Alhambra that one of my SA told me about - it should be a faster and easier process.




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## MyDogTink

Thank you!


----------



## MyDogTink

glamourbag said:


> Alhambra made to order
> 
> 
> Made to order Alhambra that one of my SA told me about - it should be a faster and easier process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Thank you!


----------



## veeleigh

MyDogTink said:


> Does anyone have the pre-approved list handy? I know it’s been posted but I can’t find it. Thanks!
> 
> And these are my GMOP that were sent for adjustment and soldering. SA said they are pausing SOs so workshop can catch up on production of regular lines. But I guess there’s been conflicting info on that.



Would love to see an ear shot of these!


----------



## MyDogTink

Of course! As soon as they come back from being adjusted.


----------



## MyDogTink

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  I do not mind at all and am always happy to help here on this forum if I can.
> I place my pieces loose in the jewelry box.  I do not put them in a bag.  And yes, Wolf is not coated (like those bags or cloths that have chemicals in them) and will not hurt stones.  I have gemstone jewelry with sapphires, emeralds, rubies, etc.  I also have lots of pearls and no issues at all, even with my pearls which are the most sensitive.  I do keep my silver separate.
> 
> Oh, and for what it's worth. I used to stick my earrings vertical in the ring slots.  Over time, I realized the earring posts would poke little holes in the fabric and make it look ugly (e.g. think diamond earring stud posts sticking into the fabric).  I purchased a new jewelry box and no longer do that.  Ring slots are now only for rings, and I put my earrings in the little cubby holes.  So... FYI... don't poke holes in the fabric with those earring posts (if that matters to you).
> 
> Also, if you are considering Wolf, check amazon for prices or wait until a sale if you're not in a hurry.  Wolf has sales every now and then, not often (Mother's Day, Father's Day).  For sure, around Christmas or after, they will have a sale.  I will say though, if you like the pink, that color is often sold out, so check amazon too.
> 
> Here are some old photos I previously posted so you can see how I store sets. You can see the earrings sit in a cubby hole, not straight up in a ring holder slot (I hope that makes sense).
> The jewelry box in the photo is the Pink Large Caroline.. the Lotus and Frivole pieces are on the right side of the jewelry box and the Alhambra pieces are on the left.  You can compare that to the layout on the website.  Lots of storage, and you can pull out each tray.
> I hope this helps.
> 
> P.S.  The Lotus ring looks lonely now.  When my Lotus earrings arrive, I will put those little guys in the same cubby hole as the ring, so they’ll be buddies.  There is lots of room and more importantly, the cubby holes are a good size.  Some of the smaller boxes have cubby holes that are worthless, so take a look at your pieces to assess what you need.
> View attachment 5136366
> View attachment 5136367





glamourbag said:


> Alhambra made to order
> 
> 
> Made to order Alhambra that one of my SA told me about - it should be a faster and easier process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com





veeleigh said:


> Would love to see an ear shot of these!


----------



## MyDogTink

veeleigh said:


> Would love to see an ear shot of these!


Yes, as soon as they come back from adjustment. I didn’t even try them on - having a kid takes up a lot of time!


----------



## chromemilou

candeyige said:


> No worries at all! I'm not good at taking photos, especially for this chameleon. But I have tried my best to capture the colors from different angles. Btw, I used the white box as the white background, lol. Hope those pics help. A minor issue to mention here: although I don't wear the bracelet often, and maintain it well, I do notice that it gets foggy slightly. Maybe it's sth worth considering in ur decision making?


Thanks for your photos! May I ask what you mean when you say the bracelet gets "foggy"?  Is the "fog" something you can wipe off easily with the VCA polishing cloth?  Txs.


----------



## Happyish

candeyige said:


> No worries at all! I'm not good at taking photos, especially for this chameleon. But I have tried my best to capture the colors from different angles. Btw, I used the white box as the white background, lol. Hope those pics help. A minor issue to mention here: although I don't wear the bracelet often, and maintain it well, I do notice that it gets foggy slightly. Maybe it's sth worth considering in ur decision making?


It looks gorgeous against your skin. Very, very beautiful. Wear it well and in good health.


----------



## particularp

I would love to see photos of the gmop in rose gold vintage alhambra earrings if someone has them as well as the rose gold onyx earrings. I have an offer to put in an order and while I'm leaning towards gmop, I do love onyx.


----------



## KristinS

MyDogTink said:


> Does anyone have the pre-approved list handy? I know it’s been posted but I can’t find it. Thanks!
> 
> And these are my GMOP that were sent for adjustment and soldering. SA said they are pausing SOs so workshop can catch up on production of regular lines. But I guess there’s been conflicting info on that.


I was wondering whether they would modify the stone for the 2 motif earring!! This is so helpful


----------



## MyDogTink

kstropp said:


> I was wondering whether they would modify the stone for the 2 motif earring!! This is so helpful


Did you see the link to the pre-approved thread that @glamourbag so kindly provided? I’ve attached a screenshot.
It was easy to order these from the list. I ordered in February and they arrived in July. My SA said they are pausing SOs but I’m not sure if these fall in that category. I ordered them to match my WG 6 motif necklace.


----------



## MyHjourney

kstropp said:


> I was wondering whether they would modify the stone for the 2 motif earring!! This is so helpful


ive seen special order with the lucky earrings - pave on top with butterfly MOP / Grey MOP. im not sure if this is only approved cause there are diamonds on it. I've heard with VCA, sometimes cost is a factor driving approvals. the more expensive the item is, the more likely it is approved. the other thing I've heard is that if you need to SO as a client to 'finish up' a set. they might be more likely to approve it as well


----------



## KristinS

MyDogTink said:


> Did you see the link to the pre-approved thread that @glamourbag so kindly provided? I’ve attached a screenshot.
> It was easy to order these from the list. I ordered in February and they arrived in July. My SA said they are pausing SOs but I’m not sure if these fall in that category. I ordered them to match my WG 6 motif necklace.


omg I did not know this existed … so helpful !!! Thank you  Did you get charged the same price as the 2 motif earrings or did they charge an additional fee ?


----------



## KristinS

MyHjourney said:


> ive seen special order with the lucky earrings - pave on top with butterfly MOP / Grey MOP. im not sure if this is only approved cause there are diamonds on it. I've heard with VCA, sometimes cost is a factor driving approvals. the more expensive the item is, the more likely it is approved. the other thing I've heard is that if you need to SO as a client to 'finish up' a set. they might be more likely to approve it as well


I’m trying to limit my SOs since I’m building out my VCA line, so hopefully any request I do have will be limited. I appreciate the insight


----------



## MyDogTink

kstropp said:


> omg I did not know this existed … so helpful !!! Thank you  Did you get charged the same price as the 2 motif earrings or did they charge an additional fee ?


I’m sure there’s a SO cost but I find it difficult to determine because the two motif earrings in the regular line are different stones. Comparing these to the three motif earrings of WMOP, GMOP and Chalcedony, these were very close in price. So yes, I personally felt like there was a significant % increase for this pre-approved SO.


----------



## safari88

chromemilou said:


> Thanks for your photos! May I ask what you mean when you say the bracelet gets "foggy"?  Is the "fog" something you can wipe off easily with the VCA polishing cloth?  Txs.



hmm, it's actually quite hard to describe it. It cannot be wiped off.  I will post some pics at weekend


----------



## chromemilou

candeyige said:


> hmm, it's actually quite hard to describe it. It cannot be wiped off.  I will post some pics at weekend


I would love to see some pics and would really appreciate it.  I know that my 20 motif WG MOP sometimes attracts some fogginess or dirt or something, but I have been able to wipe it off easily with a cloth so this is news to me.  Thanks so much!


----------



## safari88

chromemilou said:


> I would love to see some pics and would really appreciate it.  I know that my 20 motif WG MOP sometimes attracts some fogginess or dirt or something, but I have been able to wipe it off easily with a cloth so this is news to me.  Thanks so much!




Here it is. I have tried to wipe it off but failed. Not sure if it's normal for mop?


----------



## chromemilou

candeyige said:


> Here it is. I have tried to wipe it off but failed. Not sure if it's normal for mop?


Oh wow. Thank you so much for sharing your photos! I have never seen anything like this happening to any MOP motif, at least the white MOPs. It kind of looks similar to the fogginess that you sometimes see on a malachite motif. It doesn't look like something you can easily wipe off. After paying up for an SO, this would def bother me. Did you get it wet by chance? How long did you wear it before you started seeing this? Also, did you ask your SA about it?  Txs.


----------



## safari88

chromemilou said:


> Oh wow. Thank you so much for sharing your photos! I have never seen anything like this happening to any MOP motif, at least the white MOPs. It kind of looks similar to the fogginess that you sometimes see on a malachite motif. It doesn't look like something you can easily wipe off. After paying up for an SO, this would def bother me. Did you get it wet by chance? How long did you wear it before you started seeing this? Also, did you ask your SA about it?  Txs.



I should have checked the details carefully in the store, but I didn't . My bad!
I never got it wet, since my SA told that mop was harder to maintain than onyx/BA. Actually I noticed this 'fogginess' the 2nd/3rd time wearing it. It bothered me a little bit. But I was lazy & busy at that time, and did not ask my SA or here whether it was normal. Later I got another bracelet and completely forgot the issue until seeing your reply. 

I am contacting my SA now. Thanks very much


----------



## chromemilou

candeyige said:


> I should have checked the details carefully in the store, but I didn't . My bad!
> I never got it wet, since my SA told that mop was harder to maintain than onyx/BA. Actually I noticed this 'fogginess' the 2nd/3rd time wearing it. It bothered me a little bit. But I was lazy & busy at that time, and did not ask my SA or here whether it was normal. Later I got another bracelet and completely forgot the issue until seeing your reply.
> 
> I am contacting my SA now. Thanks very much


If you wouldn't mind sharing what your SA says about it, I would really appreciate it. I was just about to pull the trigger on this piece, but now I'm on the fence. Thanks!


----------



## EpiFanatic

chromemilou said:


> If you wouldn't mind sharing what your SA says about it, I would really appreciate it. I was just about to pull the trigger on this piece, but now I'm on the fence. Thanks!


Sometimes oil makes dirt hard to clean.  I do get that on my onyx, though harder to see.  I use warm water with a tiny bit of Dawn, quickly rub and rinse and then dry off completely.  This is the most effective way to remove any sign of dirt.  I know onyx is a bit hardier than MOP and of course VCA says never get it wet.  I will break the rules once or twice a year to get it truly clean.  If that over the course of 10-12 year damages my MOP, I'll just replace it then.


----------



## safari88

chromemilou said:


> If you wouldn't mind sharing what your SA says about it, I would really appreciate it. I was just about to pull the trigger on this piece, but now I'm on the fence. Thanks!




Sure, I will update here when I hear back from my SA.


----------



## chromemilou

candeyige said:


> Sure, I will update here when I hear back from my SA.


Txs so much !


----------



## Happyish

candeyige said:


> Here it is. I have tried to wipe it off but failed. Not sure if it's normal for mop?


OMG that's awful. I would run into VCA as fast as my little legs could carry me and ask  1) what's wrong and 2) that they fix it. I don't know what happened here, but it looks defective. Since it only happened to one motif, it couldn't be misuse. It may involve a trip to Paris (for the bracelet), but best to get it fixed . . .


----------



## safari88

Happyish said:


> OMG that's awful. I would run into VCA as fast as my little legs could carry me and ask  1) what's wrong and 2) that they fix it. I don't know what happened here, but it looks defective. Since it only happened to one motif, it couldn't be misuse. It may involve a trip to Paris (for the bracelet), but best to get it fixed . . .



Yea, I should have done that earlier. This is now bothering me more and more. Probably that's the reason the original person declined this SO? 

I texted my SA at 5th ave. She just replied asking me to stop by with bracelet. However, tmr is not working for her, since she said someone from CS would be in the store?  Anyway, I will bring it to the store next week. Hopefully it does not need to fly to Paris. A lesson to learn, sigh..

Thanks very much for your replies


----------



## Happyish

candeyige said:


> Yea, I should have done that earlier. This is now bothering me more and more. Probably that's the reason the original person declined this SO?
> 
> I texted my SA at 5th ave. She just replied asking me to stop by with bracelet. However, tmr is not working for her, since she said someone from CS would be in the store?  Anyway, I will bring it to the store next week. Hopefully it does not need to fly to Paris. A lesson to learn, sigh..
> 
> Thanks very much for your replies


No worries. They'll take care of you . . . VCA's good that way.


----------



## MyDogTink

veeleigh said:


> Would love to see an ear shot of these!


Here you go… it’s hard to capture the color of the GMOP. And my hair is much blonder.


----------



## Dimple

Has anyone ever had the sweet 16 necklace pave made in yellow gold? Do you have photos to share please ? Wondering how it looks VS white gold pave


----------



## ayshaa

MyDogTink said:


> Here you go… it’s hard to capture the color of the GMOP. And my hair is much blonder.



So stunning! 

I am tempted to order an earrings in the same combo now!


----------



## chromemilou

candeyige said:


> Sure, I will update here when I hear back from my SA.


Hi Candeyige. Hope you've been well.  Did you ever hear back from your SA on your bracelet? Txs!


----------



## chromemilou

Good morning all!  Does anyone by chance know the return policy on special orders?  I think I've heard it's final sale but wasn't sure.  Txs!


----------



## periogirl28

Mistaken reply. Apologies.


----------



## saeelie

chromemilou said:


> Good morning all!  Does anyone by chance know the return policy on special orders?  I think I've heard it's final sale but wasn't sure.  Txs!


 Yes! It’s final sale. Confirmed by a kind SA in NYC I visited yesterday


----------



## chromemilou

saeelie said:


> Yes! It’s final sale. Confirmed by a kind SA in NYC I visited yesterday


Txs for the info!


----------



## lolakitten

Any idea how long an approval decision is taking these days?


----------



## safari88

chromemilou said:


> Hi Candeyige. Hope you've been well.  Did you ever hear back from your SA on your bracelet? Txs!



Hi Chromemilou. Sorry I forgot to give an update here. Thank you for the reminder 

Yes, I received the bracelet last Thursday. Long story short, my SA helped sending the bracelet to the workshop for "cleaning". She suggested not changing stones directly ($240 per motif ). The bracelet stayed in the workshop for 2-3 weeks, and magic happened, lol. The "fogginess" was gone! I did not ask more details how they cleaned it. But when I checked the stone, it was like new now


----------



## chromemilou

candeyige said:


> Hi Chromemilou. Sorry I forgot to give an update here. Thank you for the reminder
> 
> Yes, I received the bracelet last Thursday. Long story short, my SA helped sending the bracelet to the workshop for "cleaning". She suggested not changing stones directly ($240 per motif ). The bracelet stayed in the workshop for 2-3 weeks, and magic happened, lol. The "fogginess" was gone! I did not ask more details how they cleaned it. But when I checked the stone, it was like new now


Oh wow! That's a fantastic result. Thanks so much for getting back to me!  When you decided to place this SO, did you have any concerns that you wouldn't be happy with the outcome?  Did your SA say it was a final sale order (so not even a store credit if you're unhappy)?  I only ask b/c I feel like there is a lot of variation in GMOP unlike onyx for example.  Txs!


----------



## 8seventeen19

lolakitten said:


> Any idea how long an approval decision is taking these days?


I am still waiting for a SO approval from almost 4 months ago. Crazy that all other SO requests I've done were approved or denied within a couple of days. Seems the SO I purchased at the same time from the pre-approved book will be in before the decision.


----------



## safari88

chromemilou said:


> Oh wow! That's a fantastic result. Thanks so much for getting back to me!  When you decided to place this SO, did you have any concerns that you wouldn't be happy with the outcome?  Did your SA say it was a final sale order (so not even a store credit if you're unhappy)?  I only ask b/c I feel like there is a lot of variation in GMOP unlike onyx for example.  Txs!



I did not ask anything. It was actually an impulsive purchase. The bracelet was ordered by a client with another SA. Later the client changed her mind. When my SA told me this, I immediately grabbed it. Some paperwork was done before they could sell the bracelet to me.  

Btw, according to my SA, someone could place a SO and pay 30% premium ahead. Later if they change their mind, they can get the money back. Hope the info helps  But please double check with your SA on this


----------



## chromemilou

candeyige said:


> I did not ask anything. It was actually an impulsive purchase. The bracelet was ordered by a client with another SA. Later the client changed her mind. When my SA told me this, I immediately grabbed it. Some paperwork was done before they could sell the bracelet to me.
> 
> Btw, according to my SA, someone could place a SO and pay 30% premium ahead. Later if they change their mind, they can get the money back. Hope the info helps  But please double check with your SA on this


Oh wow! What great timing for you. Thanks so much for the info.


----------



## innerpeace85

All of my recent SO requests got approved - Blue Agate earrings and Guilloche RG 10 motif and 5 motif bracelet. All of them are 30% markup.
Below are prices in USD for reference:
Guilloche RG 10 motif necklace - $13900
Guilloche RG 5 motif bracelet - $6950
Blue Agate vintage Alhambra earrings - $5650
I was told that if I don’t like the pieces I can get a full refund, not sure if this is boutique or client specific.


----------



## lolakitten

8seventeen19 said:


> I am still waiting for a SO approval from almost 4 months ago. Crazy that all other SO requests I've done were approved or denied within a couple of days. Seems the SO I purchased at the same time from the pre-approved book will be in before the decision.


Oh wow, ok thanks!
I guess I should stop watching for it every day haha


----------



## lolakitten

I ordered through a stand-alone and was told I had to pay in full once it was approved, not 30%
But another item that was in the pre approved list I only had to pay 30% deposit…. So…. I’m not sure what the policy or criteria is. I’m in Canada though, not sure if that makes a difference.


----------



## EpiFanatic

FYI.  I talked to my SA today and she told me they aren't taking any new SO requests for the rest of the year because Paris is so backed up.  They are trying to get regular stock out the door, and there have been so many SOs.  I have no idea about SO requests that have already been submitted.  I'm assuming those will be addressed but nothing new can be submitted.  I had another idea, but I'll just wait until next year.  I've got enough eating up my wallet for now.


----------



## jenayb

EpiFanatic said:


> FYI.  I talked to my SA today and she told me they aren't taking any new SO requests for the rest of the year because Paris is so backed up.  They are trying to get regular stock out the door, and there have been so many SOs.  I have no idea about SO requests that have already been submitted.  I'm assuming those will be addressed but nothing new can be submitted.  I had another idea, but I'll just wait until next year.  I've got enough eating up my wallet for now.



I have heard this as well.


----------



## lolakitten

EpiFanatic said:


> FYI.  I talked to my SA today and she told me they aren't taking any new SO requests for the rest of the year because Paris is so backed up.  They are trying to get regular stock out the door, and there have been so many SOs.  I have no idea about SO requests that have already been submitted.  I'm assuming those will be addressed but nothing new can be submitted.  I had another idea, but I'll just wait until next year.  I've got enough eating up my wallet for now.


I went in expecting that, which is fine really, I don’t mind waiting, but he offered to put in the request, so I said sure let’s try.
If they say no, that’s ok, I have more than a enough on my WL to keep me occupied for the year, but if they do approve it, bonus!


----------



## innerpeace85

EpiFanatic said:


> FYI.  I talked to my SA today and she told me they aren't taking any new SO requests for the rest of the year because Paris is so backed up.  They are trying to get regular stock out the door, and there have been so many SOs.  I have no idea about SO requests that have already been submitted.  I'm assuming those will be addressed but nothing new can be submitted.  I had another idea, but I'll just wait until next year.  I've got enough eating up my wallet for now.


I heard this from my SA as well. My SA told me that they would open up SO option again once their inventory improves.


----------



## opensesame

I am wondering if anyone has ordered WG guilloche earrings. I would love to collect WG guilloche pieces but I wonder if they will be available in store soon, like the RG ones.


----------



## lolakitten

opensesame said:


> I am wondering if anyone has ordered WG guilloche earrings. I would love to collect WG guilloche pieces but I wonder if they will be available in store soon, like the RG ones.


I haven’t ordered, but I have my fingers crossed for WG guilloche to be added to the regular collection. I would be all over that!!


----------



## linda83

chromemilou said:


> Good morning all!  Does anyone by chance know the return policy on special orders?  I think I've heard it's final sale but wasn't sure.  Txs!



I placed an order through Neiman Marcus. My SA told me I could return it if I didn't like it!


----------



## Happyish

lolakitten said:


> I haven’t ordered, but I have my fingers crossed for WG guilloche to be added to the regular collection. I would be all over that!!


I was told that WG guilloche cannot be special ordered.


----------



## lolakitten

Happyish said:


> I was told that WG guilloche cannot be special ordered.


Is that a sign that it is coming to the regular collection?


----------



## Happyish

lolakitten said:


> Is that a sign that it is coming to the regular collection?


That was not my impression. Even though this was a holiday pendant, I was told (by concierge) that they are not making and will not make the guilloche in WG. On the other hand, the Vintage Alhambra hammered necklace, or bracelet can be ordered in WG . . .


----------



## lolakitten

Happyish said:


> That was not my impression. Even though this was a holiday pendant, I was told (by concierge) that they are not making and will not make the guilloche in WG. On the other hand, the Vintage Alhambra hammered necklace, or bracelet can be ordered in WG . . .


Good to know thanks


----------



## diamondsondiamonds

missie1 said:


> Yes I received the rg MOP, rg GMOP & wg onyx.  I just ordered rg onyx last month so I won’t receive until December



Sorry to ask you just now, but when did you order your piece?


----------



## ShadowComet

Happyish said:


> I was told that WG guilloche cannot be special ordered.



WG guilloche can be SOed in the US. I got quote from my SA for 5 motifs bracelet. Still waiting for the earrings.


----------



## EpiFanatic

ShadowComet said:


> WG guilloche can be SOed in the US. I got quote from my SA for 5 motifs bracelet. Still waiting for the earrings.


Awesome!  Can you please let us know if it ends up getting approved?  I'd be interested in WG guilloche earrings.


----------



## ShadowComet

EpiFanatic said:


> Awesome!  Can you please let us know if it ends up getting approved?  I'd be interested in WG guilloche earrings.



Yes I got approved but I declined because of the price. I got the quote for earrings as well


----------



## ShadowComet

P/s: If you receive the price quote, it is good for 3 months from the date you receive.


----------



## EpiFanatic

ShadowComet said:


> Yes I got approved but I declined because of the price. I got the quote for earrings as well


Can I ask if you are comfortable sharing the price?  If not I understand.


----------



## ShadowComet

EpiFanatic said:


> Can I ask if you are comfortable sharing the price?  If not I understand.



$7050 plus tax and lead time is 9.5 months.


----------



## ShadowComet

$7050 for the earrings and $7400 for the bracelet


----------



## EpiFanatic

ShadowComet said:


> $7050 plus tax and lead time is 9.5 months.


Ah, thank you.  That is about the range I expected.


----------



## missie1

diamondsondiamonds said:


> Sorry to ask you just now, but when did you order your piece?


No problem I ordered in June


----------



## Happyish

ShadowComet said:


> WG guilloche can be SOed in the US. I got quote from my SA for 5 motifs bracelet. Still waiting for the earrings.


This is nuts! In July, I was told something completely different by my SA. When were you told the WG Guilloche could be special ordered?


----------



## ShadowComet

Happyish said:


> This is nuts! In July, I was told something completely different by my SA. When were you told the WG Guilloche could be special ordered?



My SA submitted the SO requests to Paris in early June and received quotes around mid July.


----------



## Happyish

ShadowComet said:


> My SA submitted the SO requests to Paris in early June and received quotes around mid July.


Thank you!


----------



## Violetsandcoco

Got a 14 motif WG/Onxy Alhambra to match the single motif I got (which was my first VCA purchase many years ago!).  I know pure Alhambra isn't most people's favorite, but I love it...matches my dark style better.


----------



## mikimoto007

Violetsandcoco said:


> Got a 14 motif WG/Onxy Alhambra to match the single motif I got (which was my first VCA purchase many years ago!).  I know pure Alhambra isn't most people's favorite, but I love it...matches my dark style better.



I didn't realise they did pure Alhambra in 14 motifs....is this equivalent in length to a 20 in the vintage Alhambra? It's a beautiful piece. Do you have to special order all pure Alhambra now?


----------



## EpiFanatic

Violetsandcoco said:


> Got a 14 motif WG/Onxy Alhambra to match the single motif I got (which was my first VCA purchase many years ago!).  I know pure Alhambra isn't most people's favorite, but I love it...matches my dark style better.


LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Violetsandcoco

mikimoto007 said:


> I didn't realise they did pure Alhambra in 14 motifs....is this equivalent in length to a 20 in the vintage Alhambra? It's a beautiful piece. Do you have to special order all pure Alhambra now?



Hi - thank you!  Yes - in length it is the same size as the 20 motif (maybe a cm longer)....the motifs are spread further apart.  I think they still make them because it's still available on the EU website but maybe they are out of stock at the moment.  I had to special order in white gold though because the one in the permanent collection is yellow gold onyx.

Pure Alhambra long necklace, 14 motifs - VCARA39900 - Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)


----------



## BigAkoya

Violetsandcoco said:


> Got a 14 motif WG/Onxy Alhambra to match the single motif I got (which was my first VCA purchase many years ago!).  I know pure Alhambra isn't most people's favorite, but I love it...matches my dark style better.


This looks great... it's so clean and crispy!


----------



## nightbefore

mfa87 said:


> Hi, everyone! Is it there an option to SO YG sweet Alhambra 16 motif necklace? Thank you!


Did you hear back anything about this?


----------



## shyla14

For the people whose SOs were approved and paid for (either  full or deposit) in May. Have you received your SOs yet? Is the 7 to 10 month wait time accurate. As you guys can tell , I am getting impatient and need my VCA fix .


----------



## missie1

shyla14 said:


> For the people whose SOs were approved and paid for (either  full or deposit) in May. Have you received your SOs yet? Is the 7 to 10 month wait time accurate. As you guys can tell , I am getting impatient and need my VCA fix .


it Might come few weeks early around the 6 month mark.   That’s the worst the wait


----------



## fluffywings21

I paid for my 





shyla14 said:


> For the people whose SOs were approved and paid for (either  full or deposit) in May. Have you received your SOs yet? Is the 7 to 10 month wait time accurate. As you guys can tell , I am getting impatient and need my VCA fix .


AO





shyla14 said:


> For the people whose SOs were approved and paid for (either  full or deposit) in May. Have you received your SOs yet? Is the 7 to 10 month wait time accurate. As you guys can tell , I am getting impatient and need my VCA fix .


I paid for my SO in April and am still waiting . I have been told it will come around Christmas


----------



## Notorious Pink

I was told next year, which is totally fine with me....I need time!!!


----------



## Lady Butterfly

shyla14 said:


> For the people whose SOs were approved and paid for (either  full or deposit) in May. Have you received your SOs yet? Is the 7 to 10 month wait time accurate. As you guys can tell , I am getting impatient and need my VCA fix .


I paid for my SO in May and recently checked with my SA, she said we are still targeting the November timeline. HTH.


----------



## couturequeen

Has anyone been able to place a SO recently, or are they still turning most requests down?


----------



## shyla14

Notorious Pink said:


> I was told next year, which is totally fine with me....I need time!!!


I am trying to be “strategic” so I can space out my purchases. I would be in trouble if my H SO and VCA SO show up at the same time. #firstworldproblem


----------



## keekee

shyla14 said:


> For the people whose SOs were approved and paid for (either  full or deposit) in May. Have you received your SOs yet? Is the 7 to 10 month wait time accurate. As you guys can tell , I am getting impatient and need my VCA fix .



I paid for my SO this past May and was told likely won’t be ready earliest November. Ended up receiving them in July. Even my SA was surprised.


----------



## EpiFanatic

shyla14 said:


> For the people whose SOs were approved and paid for (either  full or deposit) in May. Have you received your SOs yet? Is the 7 to 10 month wait time accurate. As you guys can tell , I am getting impatient and need my VCA fix .


Nope. They told me early 2022.  Still the timeline.


----------



## shyla14

keekee said:


> I paid for my SO this past May and was told likely won’t be ready earliest November. Ended up receiving them in July. Even my SA was surprised.


Really? What a pleasant surprise!
Do you mind sharing what you SO’d?


----------



## chiaoapple

couturequeen said:


> Has anyone been able to place a SO recently, or are they still turning most requests down?


I have been told that my SO has been approved but have not yet received a quote (has been months!). I am mentally preparing not to receive it (if at all!) until end of next year.
My SA says it’s just a matter of waiting, as many others are in my situation too… crazy how we are near begging to give VCA our money and they are like, maybe later…!


----------



## Christofle

Has anyone been able to special order anything in jade recently?


----------



## keekee

shyla14 said:


> Really? What a pleasant surprise!
> Do you mind sharing what you SO’d?



GMOP magic earrings rosegold hardware.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Just got offered a SO yellow gold/diamond Socrate BTF ring that’s exactly my size! Was told that the person who special ordered this ring couldn’t come to US to pick it up due to pandemic. This ring has been on my wishlist among many other items, but because I‘m not a big fan of the regular white gold/diamond version it wasn‘t one of my top priorities. Now I get to have a special piece without having to  wait


----------



## shyla14

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Just got offered a SO yellow gold/diamond Socrate BTF ring that’s exactly my size! Was told that the person who special ordered this ring couldn’t come to US to pick it up due to pandemic. This ring has been on my wishlist among many other items, but because I‘m not a big fan of the regular white gold/diamond version it wasn‘t one of my top priorities. Now I get to have a special piece without having to  wait


Jackpot! Congratulations! Can’t wait to see your modeling shots!


----------



## EpiFanatic

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Just got offered a SO yellow gold/diamond Socrate BTF ring that’s exactly my size! Was told that the person who special ordered this ring couldn’t come to US to pick it up due to pandemic. This ring has been on my wishlist among many other items, but because I‘m not a big fan of the regular white gold/diamond version it wasn‘t one of my top priorities. Now I get to have a special piece without having to  wait


Score!!!!   Please post pics!!


----------



## Lady Butterfly

shyla14 said:


> For the people whose SOs were approved and paid for (either  full or deposit) in May. Have you received your SOs yet? Is the 7 to 10 month wait time accurate. As you guys can tell , I am getting impatient and need my VCA fix .


After checking with my SA last week to confirm the Nov timeline, she just texted me today to let me know she’s going to have my SO tomorrow. We are ahead of the schedule by 2 months.


----------



## shyla14

Lady Butterfly said:


> After checking with my SA last week to confirm the Nov timeline, she just texted me today to let me know she’s going to have my SO tomorrow. We are ahead of the schedule by 2 months.


Yesssss! So excited for you. Do you mind sharing what you ordered? Modeling pic encouraged. Thank you.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Lady Butterfly said:


> After checking with my SA last week to confirm the Nov timeline, she just texted me today to let me know she’s going to have my SO tomorrow. We are ahead of the schedule by 2 months.


Yay! I think they're starting to roll in. My SA just told me a piece I ordered in late April is ready also! On the other hand, a SO I requested at the same time not in the pre-approval book is still outstanding for a decision and I just submitted another one that is not in the book. It kind of peeves me that I do not have an answer yet and this SO is ready. They're supposed to be worn at the same time. My SA did say that they are stopping letting anyone without a 'significant purchase history' request SOs. Whatever that means. VCA is trying to make it a special process again.



chiaoapple said:


> I have been told that my SO has been approved but have not yet received a quote (has been months!). I am mentally preparing not to receive it (if at all!) until end of next year.
> My SA says it’s just a matter of waiting, as many others are in my situation too… crazy how we are near begging to give VCA our money and they are like, maybe later…!


You're lucky! When did you submit? I have been waiting since April-ish to hear even an approval. You're like me, "TAKE MY MONEY!"


----------



## Lady Butterfly

shyla14 said:


> Yesssss! So excited for you. Do you mind sharing what you ordered? Modeling pic encouraged. Thank you.


Thank you! I SO the 5 motifs RG GMOP bracelet. It is still with my SA as sizing is needed. I can't wait to receive it. We are hoping I would get it by next week, and will definitely take some pictures.


----------



## Ayalee

Lady Butterfly said:


> Thank you! I SO the 5 motifs RG GMOP bracelet. It is still with my SA as sizing is needed. I can't wait to receive it. We are hoping I would get it by next week, and will definitely take some pictures.


May I know the price for this RG GMOP bracelet? Hopefully, my SA would order one for me. Thanks!


----------



## chiaoapple

8seventeen19 said:


> Yay! I think they're starting to roll in. My SA just told me a piece I ordered in late April is ready also! On the other hand, a SO I requested at the same time not in the pre-approval book is still outstanding for a decision and I just submitted another one that is not in the book. It kind of peeves me that I do not have an answer yet and this SO is ready. They're supposed to be worn at the same time. My SA did say that they are stopping letting anyone without a 'significant purchase history' request SOs. Whatever that means. VCA is trying to make it a special process again.
> 
> 
> You're lucky! When did you submit? I have been waiting since April-ish to hear even an approval. You're like me, "TAKE MY MONEY!"


I submitted probably around… April or May? Heard in June (?) that it’s approved but thus far no quote. It’s all a bit hazy as it just seems like an interminable drama!

Yes, there is a specific dollar amount of spend in your history to qualify you for a SO (not sure if that also applies to “MTO”, i.e. the designs which are in the preapproved list). 

I think the exact amount may vary from country to country, but I believe it would be the equivalent of around USD 100,000. If a customer does not yet qualify, I believe the SA would just decline outright rather than send the request to HQ for vetting.


----------



## mocktail

chiaoapple said:


> Yes, there is a specific dollar amount of spend in your history to qualify you for a SO (not sure if that also applies to “MTO”, i.e. the designs which are in the preapproved list).



In case it helps anyone, I was able to get an MTO approved as my very first purchase (so $0 spend history)  I had to prepay 50%.


----------



## Lady Butterfly

Ayalee said:


> May I know the price for this RG GMOP bracelet? Hopefully, my SA would order one for me. Thanks!


Sure. It's $5,300 (before tax) and before the price increase.


----------



## hsinn

Hello everyone, I'm very new to special orders so sorry in advance if I'm asking a repetitive question. 
This GMOP bracelet below has been my dream piece, but unfortunately it is out of my budget.


I'm thinking about the combination of GMOP x solid rose gold without the diamonds (or guilloche or even another stone like WMOP), hoping to have a similar look with a lower price, but I'm not sure if it's doable or how it would turn out. I've searched through this thread and saw that someone has placed a similar SO on this bracelet without the diamonds but I couldn't find any photos. It would be much appreciated if you guys can share your thoughts or even photos on this. Many thanks


----------



## Violetsandcoco

mocktail said:


> In case it helps anyone, I was able to get an MTO approved as my very first purchase (so $0 spend history)  I had to prepay 50%.



What is the difference between SO and MTO?


----------



## mocktail

Violetsandcoco said:


> What is the difference between SO and MTO?



Chiaoapple explained it 



chiaoapple said:


> "MTO”, i.e. the designs which are in the preapproved list.


----------



## jenaps

Violetsandcoco said:


> What is the difference between SO and MTO?


There’s a list of preapproved special orders.  There’s a picture of the list in this thread. Although the the pic is pretty old now. I don’t know if it’s changed.  Does anyone have an updated picture of it?

it includes things like onyx with white gold.

things outside of that people have been calling made to order. Hth!


----------



## 8seventeen19

chiaoapple said:


> I submitted probably around… April or May? Heard in June (?) that it’s approved but thus far no quote. It’s all a bit hazy as it just seems like an interminable drama!
> 
> Yes, there is a specific dollar amount of spend in your history to qualify you for a SO (not sure if that also applies to “MTO”, i.e. the designs which are in the preapproved list).
> 
> I think the exact amount may vary from country to country, but I believe it would be the equivalent of around USD 100,000. If a customer does not yet qualify, I believe the SA would just decline outright rather than send the request to HQ for vetting.


Ah! I have not heard a dollar amount before but I thought with all the hoopla lately around time and trying to make the process special again that it would be much higher. 

My SA called yesterday to tell me that my SO has been approved! I am not sure even how much it will be because I was so excited that I approved it without even asking. Hopefully it won't be too long to receive it. I don't have much in the regular line on my wish list so I asked for 3 more SOs yesterday. I'm super curious on how long these will take to get word back because one of them is a pretty big design change and not just a different metal or stone.


----------



## EpiFanatic

jenaps said:


> There’s a list of preapproved special orders.  There’s a picture of the list in this thread. Although the the pic is pretty old now. I don’t know if it’s changed.  Does anyone have an updated picture of it?
> 
> it includes things like onyx with white gold.
> 
> things outside of that people have been calling made to order. Hth!


I thought it was the other way around. LOL!  The pre-approved pieces were Made To Order and the ones off that list were special orders. But I don’t think it matters that much. When you talk to your SA they will know what you mean. The piece I am waiting on is not on the list and I keep referring to it as an SO with my SA. That’s what she calls it too. In the end I don’t think it matters, Only whether it gets approved.

I think it does matter if you already have pieces like it and you want to complete a set.


----------



## Julezah

mocktail said:


> In case it helps anyone, I was able to get an MTO approved as my very first purchase (so $0 spend history)  I had to prepay 50%.


Thank you for sharing this!  I don’t have a purchase history yet and am considering what will be my first order.  Do you mind sharing what you ordered?  When I read this yesterday I confused your posts and another poster, and had in my head that you ordered the GMOP bracelet, but now I see that you didn’t actually share what you ordered.  Just curious!  Thank you again for sharing.


----------



## mocktail

Julezah said:


> Thank you for sharing this!  I don’t have a purchase history yet and am considering what will be my first order.  Do you mind sharing what you ordered?  When I read this yesterday I confused your posts and another poster, and had in my head that you ordered the GMOP bracelet, but now I see that you didn’t actually share what you ordered.  Just curious!  Thank you again for sharing.


I got a 5 motif bracelet in hammered white gold


----------



## Julezah

mocktail said:


> I got a 5 motif bracelet in hammered white gold


So beautiful!  Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## jenaps

EpiFanatic said:


> I thought it was the other way around. LOL!  The pre-approved pieces were Made To Order and the ones off that list were special orders. But I don’t think it matters that much. When you talk to your SA they will know what you mean. The piece I am waiting on is not on the list and I keep referring to it as an SO with my SA. That’s what she calls it too. In the end I don’t think it matters, Only whether it gets approved.
> 
> I think it does matter if you already have pieces like it and you want to complete a set.


Ha you could be right! I agree my SA calls them both SO’s!  I don’t know if they have a name for the type of special order or not.

Has any one tried to place a rhodonite special order yet?!?


----------



## Icyjade

mocktail said:


> I got a 5 motif bracelet in hammered white gold



Ahhhh pls share when you get it. Since I only wear WG, I wonder if I can SO a hammered WG or Guilloche bracelet…


----------



## Violetsandcoco

mocktail said:


> Chiaoapple explained it


Thanks!  I sort of thought MTO were pieces that they offer but don't stock....like the new animal clips, but I saw a lot of people using it for Alhambra here!


----------



## Violetsandcoco

jenaps said:


> There’s a list of preapproved special orders.  There’s a picture of the list in this thread. Although the the pic is pretty old now. I don’t know if it’s changed.  Does anyone have an updated picture of it?
> 
> it includes things like onyx with white gold.
> 
> things outside of that people have been calling made to order. Hth!


Thank you!


----------



## safari88

wrong post, deleted. Apologies


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

So I got the SO yellow gold/diamond socrate BTF ring that someone else ordered but couldn’t come get it due to the pandemic. I felt lucky and loved the ring when I opened the box. However, I just realized that it‘s a different design from the current white gold/diamond version. So now I’m torn and can’t decide it I should keep an old version of this ring or do a yellow gold SO myself for the current design… Any input is highly appreciate. TIA.


----------



## BigAkoya

OuiCestLaVie said:


> So I got the SO yellow gold/diamond socrate BTF ring that someone else ordered but couldn’t come get it due to the pandemic. I felt lucky and loved the ring when I opened the box. However, I just realized that it‘s a different design from the current white gold/diamond version. So now I’m torn and can’t decide it I should keep an old version of this ring or do a yellow gold SO myself for the current design… Any input is highly appreciate. TIA.


No doubt in my mind... order the new version.  The person who ordered it probably realized the same when she saw the photos and passed.  The "could not come in due to the pandemic" is a line that was given.  For sure if my SO came in, I or VCA will find a way to get it to me!!!    

If you SO, yes, you will have to wait, but you will not regret it.  You will own the current version.  Waiting for the current version is short term.  You will own and enjoy this ring for many years.

And by the way, I like the shank in the newer version much more.  I'm not a fan of the old shank.  It's' probably why VCA updated it; I like it better.


----------



## 911snowball

Agree with Big Akoya also!  I recently purchased the standard wg version of this ring and absolutely love it. It is so light and easy to wear.


----------



## 911snowball

In this instance however, I preferred the older (wider) design of this ring and got this SO done. I think the bigger size gives greater impact to the design.


----------



## Lady Butterfly

My SO RG GMOP bracelet is here! I got really lucky because I asked for more pink/purple hue stones and I got them! 
It’s so hard to capture the range of colors in these MOPs.
Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## missie1

Lady Butterfly said:


> My SO RG GMOP bracelet is here! I got really lucky because I asked for more pink/purple hue stones and I got them!
> It’s so hard to capture the range of colors in these MOPs.
> Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 5216279
> View attachment 5216280
> View attachment 5216281


Beautiful combination.  This is my favorite stone. We are twins.


----------



## BigAkoya

Lady Butterfly said:


> My SO RG GMOP bracelet is here! I got really lucky because I asked for more pink/purple hue stones and I got them!
> It’s so hard to capture the range of colors in these MOPs.
> Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 5216279
> View attachment 5216280
> View attachment 5216281


Very beautiful.  GMOP is such a special stone.  Congratulations!


----------



## pinklining

BigAkoya said:


> If you SO, yes, you will have to wait, but you will not regret it.  You will own the current version.  Waiting for the current version is short term.  You will own and enjoy this ring for many years.
> 
> And by the way, I like the shank in the newer version much more.  I'm not a fan of the old shank.  It's' probably why VCA updated it; I like it better.



I was comparing the photos but couldn't spot the difference at the shank  What are the changes made to the current version?


----------



## BigAkoya

pinklining said:


> I was comparing the photos but couldn't spot the difference at the shank  What are the changes made to the current version?


The shank is the "band" that is not part of the design.  When making jewelry, the shank is usually a separate piece and then attached.  The first two photos below are the old design.  In the first photo, I circled in red, the shank.  You can see that etched center line.  In the second photo, you can see how it's almost like two pieces (see red circles at the bottom of the flowers).  The third photo is the current version, I copied the photo from the VCA website.  You will see the shank is smooth, and the top of the shank is a bit cleaner in how they integrated the shank with the flower.  Hope that helps.


----------



## DS2006

A few weeks ago my SA confirmed no more new special orders taken for the remainder of the year. I was talking to a friend, and she said I should ask again. I told her I was certain that rule hasn't changed, but I could at least ask the SO prices of the two items I was thinking about. So, I texted her my question a few days ago, and she asked if she could call me when she didn't have a customer. It turned out she was busy until closing, but she texted me a video of one of the pieces I had asked about. I said it was beautiful and would likely order it when VCA allows SOs again. She said, "I have one here in the store for you if you want it!!!!"  I was kind of in shock but extremely happy to get a SO piece with NO WAIT!!! 

So here is my beautiful new classic solid white gold Vintage Alhambra bracelet!


----------



## jwlrylover333

DS2006 said:


> A few weeks ago my SA confirmed no more new special orders taken for the remainder of the year. I was talking to a friend, and she said I should ask again. I told her I was certain that rule hasn't changed, but I could at least ask the SO prices of the two items I was thinking about. So, I texted her my question a few days ago, and she asked if she could call me when she didn't have a customer. It turned out she was busy until closing, but she texted me a video of one of the pieces I had asked about. I said it was beautiful and would likely order it when VCA allows SOs again. She said, "I have one here in the store for you if you want it!!!!"  I was kind of in shock but extremely happy to get a SO piece with NO WAIT!!!
> 
> So here is my beautiful new classic solid white gold Vintage Alhambra bracelet!
> 
> View attachment 5218137


Mod shots please!!!!


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> A few weeks ago my SA confirmed no more new special orders taken for the remainder of the year. I was talking to a friend, and she said I should ask again. I told her I was certain that rule hasn't changed, but I could at least ask the SO prices of the two items I was thinking about. So, I texted her my question a few days ago, and she asked if she could call me when she didn't have a customer. It turned out she was busy until closing, but she texted me a video of one of the pieces I had asked about. I said it was beautiful and would likely order it when VCA allows SOs again. She said, "I have one here in the store for you if you want it!!!!"  I was kind of in shock but extremely happy to get a SO piece with NO WAIT!!!
> 
> So here is my beautiful new classic solid white gold Vintage Alhambra bracelet!
> 
> View attachment 5218137


Gorgeous!  I think this is the first hammered WG VA I have seen!  Just beautiful, and you did not have to wait!  Wow!  
Mod shots!  Congratulations!


----------



## DS2006

Okay, well I posted these in the action thread, but here are a couple! Second pic is with my onyx/pave for fun, but I generally don't stack these.  @BigAkoya I held this up against a shirt and dreamed of how gorgeous a 20 would be! These pics are dark because it was a rainy day, but this wg really is bright in reality!


----------



## jwlrylover333

DS2006 said:


> Okay, well I posted these in the action thread, but here are a couple! Second pic is with my onyx/pave for fun, but I generally don't stack these.  @BigAkoya I held this up against a shirt and dreamed of how gorgeous a 20 would be! These pics are dark because it was a rainy day, but this wg really is bright in reality!
> 
> View attachment 5218155
> View attachment 5218156


I have an onyx pave and I’ve been debating which bracelet to get with it! I’m torn between special ordering the WG hammered or getting a RG hammered or a hammered/pave mix so this photo really helps! They look gorgeous on you! Lucky you got it without the wait!


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> Okay, well I posted these in the action thread, but here are a couple! Second pic is with my onyx/pave for fun, but I generally don't stack these.  @BigAkoya I held this up against a shirt and dreamed of how gorgeous a 20 would be! These pics are dark because it was a rainy day, but this wg really is bright in reality!
> 
> View attachment 5218155
> View attachment 5218156


 
A 20 would be gorgeous!  I have never thought of an all WG VA.  It looks beautiful!  Great choice!  
I like it stacked a lot.  It's very striking, looks great on you!


----------



## DS2006

jwlrylover333 said:


> I have an onyx pave and I’ve been debating which bracelet to get with it! I’m torn between special ordering the WG hammered or getting a RG hammered or a hammered/pave mix so this photo really helps! They look gorgeous on you! Lucky you got it without the wait!



I absolutely LOVE the onyx/pave, don't you? There weren't many options in wg other than to go with all pave, and I honestly wouldn't wear that nearly as much as the hammered. A hammered pave mix would be gorgeous, too!  My pictures aren't good, but the wg hammered really does look very bright...not as good as pave, but still holds it's own! I have turquoise perlee earrings and needed something to go with those, and it can be worn with almost anything else in wg or platinum.  I still can't believe this happened!



BigAkoya said:


> A 20 would be gorgeous!  I have never thought of an all WG VA.  It looks beautiful!  Great choice!
> I like it stacked a lot.  It's very striking, looks great on you!



Thanks so much!  I think there is at least one member here who has a solid wg 20 but it may be an older version. I'll look in my pictures and show you if I find it.


----------



## DS2006

@BigAkoya  A member here named @Suzie has a beautiful wg collection, and I was wrong, but she found a vintage 10 solid wg. As you can see, they have changed the clovers since that solid wg piece was made. I love all of these stones in wg!


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> @BigAkoya  A member here named @Suzie has a beautiful wg collection, and I was wrong, but she found a vintage 10 solid wg. As you can see, they have changed the clovers since that solid wg piece was made. I love all of these stones in wg!
> 
> View attachment 5218163
> 
> View attachment 5218164


Wow!  Thanks for sharing!  I love those all those pieces!  Thanks for sharing this.  I am going to save it to stare.     
@Suzie , your collection is gorgeous!


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> @BigAkoya  A member here named @Suzie has a beautiful wg collection, and I was wrong, but she found a vintage 10 solid wg. As you can see, they have changed the clovers since that solid wg piece was made. I love all of these stones in wg!
> 
> View attachment 5218163
> 
> View attachment 5218164


By the way, if you want to pile it on one day... 
I can totally see a 20 WG hammered and your magix oynx.  I think that would look gorgeous.
Then on your wrist... your two bracelets!


----------



## jwlrylover333

DS2006 said:


> I absolutely LOVE the onyx/pave, don't you? There weren't many options in wg other than to go with all pave, and I honestly wouldn't wear that nearly as much as the hammered. A hammered pave mix would be gorgeous, too!  My pictures aren't good, but the wg hammered really does look very bright...not as good as pave, but still holds it's own! I have turquoise perlee earrings and needed something to go with those, and it can be worn with almost anything else in wg or platinum.  I still can't believe this happened!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!  I think there is at least one member here who has a solid wg 20 but it may be an older version. I'll look in my pictures and show you if I find it.


I absolutely LOVE The onyx pave bracelet. It is striking and beautiful. I need one more bracelet to complete this stack but I’m having an extremely tough time finalizing which one. I want it to be just as striking. I was going to ask you if the hammered really is bright! Maybe the hammered pave mix would make it brighter! Or should I look for a WG turquoise? The picture you posted below is gorgeous! There really isn’t much white gold options and chalcedony doesn’t excite me!


----------



## Icyjade

DS2006 said:


> A few weeks ago my SA confirmed no more new special orders taken for the remainder of the year. I was talking to a friend, and she said I should ask again. I told her I was certain that rule hasn't changed, but I could at least ask the SO prices of the two items I was thinking about. So, I texted her my question a few days ago, and she asked if she could call me when she didn't have a customer. It turned out she was busy until closing, but she texted me a video of one of the pieces I had asked about. I said it was beautiful and would likely order it when VCA allows SOs again. She said, "I have one here in the store for you if you want it!!!!"  I was kind of in shock but extremely happy to get a SO piece with NO WAIT!!!
> 
> So here is my beautiful new classic solid white gold Vintage Alhambra bracelet!
> 
> View attachment 5218137



Did you still have to pay SO price for this? Omg I want one so badly now.


----------



## DS2006

jwlrylover333 said:


> I absolutely LOVE The onyx pave bracelet. It is striking and beautiful. I need one more bracelet to complete this stack but I’m having an extremely tough time finalizing which one. I want it to be just as striking. I was going to ask you if the hammered really is bright! Maybe the hammered pave mix would make it brighter! Or should I look for a WG turquoise? The picture you posted below is gorgeous! There really isn’t much white gold options and chalcedony doesn’t excite me!


I think the solid wg is good for a third bracelet, but certainly hammered and pave would be fabulous. I LOVE the onyx with pave. I think I already said that, though!    I would not try to find a turquoise for that purpose. Turquoise is just too soft to stack,in  my opinion. It will last longer worn alone, plus, it will cost more than these SO pieces, probably! But I sincerely love wg with onyx, pave, turquoise, and mother of pearl!



Icyjade said:


> Did you still have to pay SO price for this? Omg I want one so badly now.


Yes, I did pay SO price. I was just thankful to not have to wait, but I knew I wanted it and was prepared to SO next year! I hope you can get one, too!


----------



## marbella8

Congrats on this beauty! I don’t tend to wear white gold, but every time someone posts this SO, I love it, more than the YG or RG of the hammered. Gorgeous, gorgeous!!!




DS2006 said:


> Okay, well I posted these in the action thread, but here are a couple! Second pic is with my onyx/pave for fun, but I generally don't stack these.  @BigAkoya I held this up against a shirt and dreamed of how gorgeous a 20 would be! These pics are dark because it was a rainy day, but this wg really is bright in reality!
> 
> View attachment 5218155
> View attachment 5218156


----------



## Suzie

BigAkoya said:


> Wow!  Thanks for sharing!  I love those all those pieces!  Thanks for sharing this.  I am going to save it to stare.
> @Suzie , your collection is gorgeous!


Thank you so much for your kind comment.


----------



## jenaps

They’ve arrived!   Earlier than expected!!!!


----------



## EpiFanatic

jenaps said:


> They’ve arrived!   Earlier than expected!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5247402


Can’t wait for ear shots!


----------



## jenaps

EpiFanatic said:


> Can’t wait for ear shots!


Here they are with my bracelet.  They match perfectly!



and here they are with their siblings


----------



## EpiFanatic

jenaps said:


> Here they are with my bracelet.  They match perfectly!
> View attachment 5247824
> 
> 
> and here they are with their siblings
> View attachment 5247825


They are beautiful. Congratulations!!


----------



## lynne_ross

jenaps said:


> Here they are with my bracelet.  They match perfectly!
> View attachment 5247824
> 
> 
> and here they are with their siblings


These are gorgeous!!! 
Side question, how are you liking the plum blossom earrings? I have not had a chance to try them.


----------



## chiaoapple

jenaps said:


> Here they are with my bracelet.  They match perfectly!
> View attachment 5247824
> 
> 
> and here they are with their siblings
> View attachment 5247825


What a happy picture! How long did you have to wait?


----------



## missie1

jenaps said:


> Here they are with my bracelet.  They match perfectly!
> View attachment 5247824
> 
> 
> and here they are with their siblings
> View attachment 5247825


Lovely


----------



## jenaps

lynne_ross said:


> These are gorgeous!!!
> Side question, how are you liking the plum blossom earrings? I have not had a chance to try them.


Thanks!!
I ABSOLUTELY LOVE them! They’re so fun.  Tons of complements when I wear them. 



chiaoapple said:


> What a happy picture! How long did you have to wait?


I was quoted 12 months but they only took 6! I thought I wouldn’t get them until the summer!


----------



## BigAkoya

jenaps said:


> They’ve arrived!   Earlier than expected!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5247402


Love them and your bracelet too!  I am really beginning to love blue agate these days and your set is gorgeous!  

Congratulations!


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> Love them and your bracelet too!  I am really beginning to love blue agate these days and your set is gorgeous!
> 
> Congratulations!


You should consider! It would be beautiful in wg.


----------



## tenshix

jenaps said:


> Here they are with my bracelet.  They match perfectly!
> View attachment 5247824
> 
> 
> and here they are with their siblings
> View attachment 5247825



Ooooh so beautiful!


----------



## glamourbag

jenaps said:


> Here they are with my bracelet.  They match perfectly!
> View attachment 5247824
> 
> 
> and here they are with their siblings
> View attachment 5247825


So pretty! Congrats on the earlier than expected arrival of these.


----------



## Notorious Pink

jenaps said:


> Thanks!!
> I ABSOLUTELY LOVE them! They’re so fun.  Tons of complements when I wear them.
> 
> 
> I was quoted 12 months but they only took 6! I thought I wouldn’t get them until the summer!



Yes, it seems like a lot of SOs are taking shorter than expected. I was fine with waiting at least a year for mine but apparently they have arrived waaaay too early and I’m scrambling!


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> You should consider! It would be beautiful in wg.


You read my mind!  I just did a MTO for a lapis ring (SA said 6 months), and the blue was so mesmerizing.  
Then I saw a post of a WG blue agate bracelet.  Now I see your earrings and bracelet set!  So much blue!    

And yes, you are so right...  I am now thinking of ordering a WG blue agate set.  It will look so summery!


----------



## jenaps

Notorious Pink said:


> Yes, it seems like a lot of SOs are taking shorter than expected. I was fine with waiting at least a year for mine but apparently they have arrived waaaay too early and I’m scrambling!


Oh, can’t wait to see!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

jenaps said:


> Oh, can’t wait to see!!!



im going to get a peek at it soon, but bringing it all home is gonna be a process...


----------



## BigAkoya

Notorious Pink said:


> im going to get a peek at it soon, but bringing it all home is gonna be a process...


Dying to see what you ordered!


----------



## eternallove4bag

jenaps said:


> Here they are with my bracelet.  They match perfectly!
> View attachment 5247824
> 
> 
> and here they are with their siblings
> View attachment 5247825


Congratulations! I absolutely love the matching set!


----------



## EpiFanatic

BigAkoya said:


> You read my mind!  I just did a MTO for a lapis ring (SA said 6 months), and the blue was so mesmerizing.
> Then I saw a post of a WG blue agate bracelet.  Now I see your earrings and bracelet set!  So much blue!
> 
> And yes, you are so right...  I am now thinking of ordering a WG blue agate set.  It will look so summery!


Help!!!  Where is this post?!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Notorious Pink said:


> Yes, it seems like a lot of SOs are taking shorter than expected. I was fine with waiting at least a year for mine but apparently they have arrived waaaay too early and I’m scrambling!


Ooh your SO is already here? I can’t wait to see pics of the beauties! I know how you feel! When my GMOP magic earrings arrived within 3 weeks of placing the order, I was left scrambling too because I had something else on reserve at the time! VCA is becoming like H - unpredictable


----------



## EpiFanatic

Notorious Pink said:


> Yes, it seems like a lot of SOs are taking shorter than expected. I was fine with waiting at least a year for mine but apparently they have arrived waaaay too early and I’m scrambling!


I wish mine would arrive early!!!  Can't wait to see yours.


----------



## BigAkoya

EpiFanatic said:


> Help!!!  Where is this post?!!


Hi!  I looked and looked but cannot find the post.  I did save the photo the poster took from the internet (it was not her photo either). 

See the WG version?  I am falling in love.  I can see earrings, a 20, and two bracelets.      I will be so blue, some will think too blue I am sure!  I don’t care though… it’s for me to stare at and have an ear-to-ear smile.  

I’ll post the photo here again.  Whoever posted this, please take credit.


----------



## EpiFanatic

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  I looked and looked but cannot find the post.  I did save the photo the poster took from the internet (it was not her photo either).
> 
> See the WG version?  I am falling in love.  I can see earrings, a 20, and two bracelets.      I will be so blue, some will think too blue I am sure!  I don’t care though… it’s for me to stare at and have an ear-to-ear smile.
> 
> I’ll post the photo here again.  Whoever posted this, please take credit.
> 
> View attachment 5248789


Thank you so much @BigAkoya.  Weird.  I don't love it as much as I thought I would.  Maybe it's the lighting.


----------



## DS2006

EpiFanatic said:


> Thank you so much @BigAkoya.  Weird.  I don't love it as much as I thought I would.  Maybe it's the lighting.


Maybe this will change your mind...(also taken from same IG page). I LOVE it in wg! I want it, but I am holding out in hopes they may make them in wg for the regular line!


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> Maybe this will change your mind...(also taken from same IG page). I LOVE it in wg! I want it, but I am holding out in hopes they may make them in wg for the regular line!
> 
> View attachment 5248825


Wow!  I love it even more against all WG.  I can totally see two of them stacked together!  
I am going to wait until I get my lapis ring first (I really hope it won't take 6 months).  If I love VCA blue stones (vs. sapphires for blue stones), I will order a set.  By that time, it should be spring and to your great point, maybe they will offer a couple of pieces in WG for Spring 2022.  Great thinking!   I hope the 20 is offered as a regular item as that would be the most expensive for a SO.  I can then SO the rest of the pieces to make a set.   

I also want all four pieces to perfectly match and want the light to medium neon blue, not the darker lapis look-alike blue.  It might take a SO to do that otherwise, I'll be chasing stone colors forever and it will be to annoying.    

It also looks nice next WG MOP bracelet in the photo.  Thank you for sharing!  

Since we on this topic, has anyone seen a WG blue agate 20?  I've never even seen one in a photo.


----------



## tenshix

DS2006 said:


> Maybe this will change your mind...(also taken from same IG page). I LOVE it in wg! I want it, but I am holding out in hopes they may make them in wg for the regular line!
> 
> View attachment 5248825



Ooooh myyyy the agate looks dreamy in WG! What a beautiful combo she has here


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> Wow!  I love it even more against all WG.  I can totally see two of them stacked together!
> I am going to wait until I get my lapis ring first (I really hope it won't take 6 months).  If I love VCA blue stones (vs. sapphires for blue stones), I will order a set.  By that time, it should be spring and to your great point, maybe they will offer a couple of pieces in WG for Spring 2022.  Great thinking!   I hope the 20 is offered as a regular item as that would be the most expensive for a SO.  I can then SO the rest of the pieces to make a set.
> 
> I also want all four pieces to perfectly match and want the light to medium neon blue, not the darker lapis look-alike blue.  It might take a SO to do that otherwise, I'll be chasing stone colors forever and it will be to annoying.
> 
> It also looks nice next WG MOP bracelet in the photo.  Thank you for sharing!
> 
> Since we on this topic, has anyone seen a WG blue agate 20?  I've never even seen one in a photo.



I also saw the picture that someone posted here and found the IG account in hopes of seeing more pics! This beautiful picture was there, too!  I saved them, too!  I haven't seen any other pictures of wg blue agate. I do think this stone is great in white gold. I wish VCA would get that message and start making the pieces in wg. I very much see it with the wg mop in the summer!!


----------



## 911snowball

I'd be right behind you in line to buy this combination DS2006!  It would be PERFECT for summer!


----------



## diamondsondiamonds

I received two days ago my GMOP vintage earrings. I am so in love with it.

i waited for sooooooo long. Worth the wait honestly. Also- it was such a gamble from my end . Glad I ordered it though. 
Posted it on my Instagram @/diamondswithash


----------



## lynne_ross

diamondsondiamonds said:


> I received two days ago my GMOP vintage earrings. I am so in love with it.
> 
> i waited for sooooooo long. Worth the wait honestly. Also- it was such a gamble from my end . Glad I ordered it though.
> Posted it on my Instagram @/diamondswithash
> 
> View attachment 5248985


Beautiful. 
Your tiger eye bracelet is gorgeous.


----------



## diamondsondiamonds

lynne_ross said:


> Beautiful.
> Your tiger eye bracelet is gorgeous.


I love it so much! Wasn’t a big fan of TE before. Until I saw this piece. Had to get it


----------



## diamondsondiamonds

Anyone was ever able to SO 10 motif guilloche in rose gold? Or Carnelian in RG rather than YG? 
i want a pair of the carnelian/rose gold earrings however, don’t want to match it with 20 motif necklace. I know I’m being too picky right now.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Relieved to discover that only one of my three SOs arrived so far - the pg onyx 20 motif. I got to look at it and play with it and am in love! The pg is just softer than yg. Exactly as I’d hoped. The onyx/pave pieces will be awesome.

im not going to post pics until I have it, but if any of you (non-lurkers) wants to see it sooner, just DM me.


----------



## lynne_ross

Notorious Pink said:


> Relieved to discover that only one of my three SOs arrived so far - the pg onyx 20 motif. I got to look at it and play with it and am in love! The pg is just softer than yg. Exactly as I’d hoped. The onyx/pave pieces will be awesome.
> 
> im not going to post pics until I have it, but if any of you (non-lurkers) wants to see it sooner, just DM me.


I bet it is gorgeous!! I will wait to see the whole set


----------



## jenaps

diamondsondiamonds said:


> I received two days ago my GMOP vintage earrings. I am so in love with it.
> 
> i waited for sooooooo long. Worth the wait honestly. Also- it was such a gamble from my end . Glad I ordered it though.
> Posted it on my Instagram @/diamondswithash
> 
> View attachment 5248985


These are gorgeous!!!

I was debating ordering these.  You’ve made me realize I need these too!  Hopefully they will continue to allow SOs next year…I’ll just have to drool over yours in the mean time!!


----------



## BigAkoya

Notorious Pink said:


> Relieved to discover that only one of my three SOs arrived so far - the pg onyx 20 motif. I got to look at it and play with it and am in love! The pg is just softer than yg. Exactly as I’d hoped. The onyx/pave pieces will be awesome.
> 
> im not going to post pics until I have it, but if any of you (non-lurkers) wants to see it sooner, just DM me.


I am sure it's so beautiful, pale pink and black go so well together.  Can't wait to see your whole set!


----------



## missie1

BigAkoya said:


> I am sure it's so beautiful, pale pink and black go so well together.  Can't wait to see your whole set!





BigAkoya said:


> I am sure it's so beautiful, pale pink and black go so well together.  Can't wait to see your whole set!





Notorious Pink said:


> Relieved to discover that only one of my three SOs arrived so far - the pg onyx 20 motif. I got to look at it and play with it and am in love! The pg is just softer than yg. Exactly as I’d hoped. The onyx/pave pieces will be awesome.
> 
> im not going to post pics until I have it, but if any of you (non-lurkers) wants to see it sooner, just DM me.


Can’t wait to see it.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Notorious Pink said:


> Relieved to discover that only one of my three SOs arrived so far - the pg onyx 20 motif. I got to look at it and play with it and am in love! The pg is just softer than yg. Exactly as I’d hoped. The onyx/pave pieces will be awesome.
> 
> im not going to post pics until I have it, but if any of you (non-lurkers) wants to see it sooner, just DM me.


Messaging you now


----------



## NewBe

Is VCA still taking SO now?


----------



## chiaoapple

NewBe said:


> Is VCA still taking SO now?


Yup, only that there is now a threshold amount of spend that you have to have made prior, to get the SO request submitted and potentially approved.


----------



## Notorious Pink

eternallove4bag said:


> Messaging you now


I don’t see it?


----------



## opensesame

chiaoapple said:


> Yup, only that there is now a threshold amount of spend that you have to have made prior, to get the SO request submitted and potentially approved.



Hi, do you happen to know the threshold amount? (approximately)


----------



## chiaoapple

opensesame said:


> Hi, do you happen to know the threshold amount? (approximately)


If converted to USD, my understanding is that it would be around 100,000


----------



## opensesame

chiaoapple said:


> If converted to USD, my understanding is that it would be around 100,000



Thanks for replying! It is very help to get an approximate number.


----------



## MyHjourney

opensesame said:


> Thanks for replying! It is very help to get an approximate number.


Ive heard some differing numbers for this one! Some say USD 100k, others say EUR 100k 

Hope to help!


----------



## lolakitten

chiaoapple said:


> If converted to USD, my understanding is that it would be around 100,000


Is this for SO only or MTO as well?


----------



## eternallove4bag

lolakitten said:


> Is this for SO only or MTO as well?


I believe MTO is available to all irrespective of spending since they are limited to preselected designs in specified stones. Someone please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## luvallthingssparkly

My SO is finally here after 8 months of waiting.


----------



## chromemilou

Hi there. Has anyone ever done a SO for a 5 motif vintage Alhambra bracelet in turquoise and WG? I'm wondering if this would even be possible. Thanks!


----------



## BigAkoya

chromemilou said:


> Hi there. Has anyone ever done a SO for a 5 motif vintage Alhambra bracelet in turquoise and WG? I'm wondering if this would even be possible. Thanks!


I asked in Fall 2020, for a WG turquoise three piece set:  20 motif necklace, 5 motif bracelet, VA earrings.  I got a no.

Since we're talking SO, I also want to share some other info...
I recently went to order a WG blue agate set, but this time, a four piece set, not three: 20 motif necklace, two 5 motif bracelets, VA earrings.  I got a no on the full set as he said quality agate is scarce.  I told my SA, no, I don't just want earrings or a bracelet; I want a full matching set.  I also listed I want medium-light blue bright stones; I do not want the dark lapis look-alike stones.  Perhaps I was too picky with my request, but I like full sets so it's all or nothing for me.  Well, I guess it's nothing for me... for now!    

SOs are very limited now as VCA wants to focus on their regular popular items, so I think my request was also poor timing. Perhaps by Summer 2022 things will ease up. Or even better yet, perhaps by then, blue agate will come in WG (great thought from @DS2006 )! 

I would bet though for the VIPs who spend a $500K+ annually, they can get whatever they want as my SA once told me they get priority over anything.  

Oh, one more thing I want to add...
My SA was giving me an update on a ring I ordered about a month ago (Hellebore in lapis).  My SA told me they are having a really difficult time sourcing quality lapis (hint hint, expect a long wait for your ring), but he did say VCA is working on making my ring and he is trying to get it done as fast as possible (yippee yippee).  That lead into a discussion the Hellebore collection is going to be SO (no longer MTO), and there is even talk it will be limited in who can order these pieces due to the scarcity of quality lapis.  Hence, I want share if anyone is interested in Hellebore, order now if you want something from that collection.

Such drama these days...  I told my SA I'm running out of VCA WG ideas!   He actually agreed VCA needs to make more WG, so maybe it will happen. 

Hope this was helpful to some of you.  This is only my experience of course.  I am sure others who are VIPs have had favorable results with SOs.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

luvallthingssparkly said:


> My SO is finally here after 8 months of waiting.



Really gorgeous! Congrats on your bracelet.


----------



## BigAkoya

luvallthingssparkly said:


> My SO is finally here after 8 months of waiting.


8 months!  Wow... but it was worth it.  Beautiful and congratulations!


----------



## DS2006

luvallthingssparkly said:


> My SO is finally here after 8 months of waiting.


So happy for you! I have that bracelet, too, and I really love it!


----------



## missie1

My RG and onyx five motif Bracelet arrived.  I opened it even though I’m suppose to wait to the 1st day of Christmas.  I didnt try it one yet though


----------



## amiravander

BigAkoya said:


> I asked in Fall 2020, for a WG turquoise three piece set:  20 motif necklace, 5 motif bracelet, VA earrings.  I got a no.
> 
> Since we're talking SO, I also want to share some other info...
> I recently went to order a WG blue agate set, but this time, a four piece set, not three: 20 motif necklace, two 5 motif bracelets, VA earrings.  I got a no on the full set as he said quality agate is scarce.  I told my SA, no, I don't just want earrings or a bracelet; I want a full matching set.  I also listed I want medium-light blue bright stones; I do not want the dark lapis look-alike stones.  Perhaps I was too picky with my request, but I like full sets so it's all or nothing for me.  Well, I guess it's nothing for me... for now!
> 
> SOs are very limited now as VCA wants to focus on their regular popular items, so I think my request was also poor timing. Perhaps by Summer 2022 things will ease up. Or even better yet, perhaps by then, blue agate will come in WG (great thought from @DS2006 )!
> 
> I would bet though for the VIPs who spend a $500K+ annually, they can get whatever they want as my SA once told me they get priority over anything.
> 
> Oh, one more thing I want to add...
> My SA was giving me an update on a ring I ordered about a month ago (Hellebore in lapis).  My SA told me they are having a really difficult time sourcing quality lapis (hint hint, expect a long wait for your ring), but he did say VCA is working on making my ring and he is trying to get it done as fast as possible (yippee yippee).  That lead into a discussion the Hellebore collection is going to be SO (no longer MTO), and there is even talk it will be limited in who can order these pieces due to the scarcity of quality lapis.  Hence, I want share if anyone is interested in Hellebore, order now if you want something from that collection.
> 
> Such drama these days...  I told my SA I'm running out of VCA WG ideas!   He actually agreed VCA needs to make more WG, so maybe it will happen.
> 
> Hope this was helpful to some of you.  This is only my experience of course.  I am sure others who are VIPs have had favorable results with SOs.


So I think I've reached VIP status, and I've asked about trying to SO turquoise or lapis, but it's been a hard no. I was offered the 20 motif turquoise pave diamond, which I purchased even though I'm more of a white gold person (like yourself  )


----------



## BigAkoya

amiravander said:


> So I think I've reached VIP status, and I've asked about trying to SO turquoise or lapis, but it's been a hard no. I was offered the 20 motif turquoise pave diamond, which I purchased even though I'm more of a white gold person (like yourself  )


That is wonderful!  Yes, it seems the SO turquoise or lapis is tough to do a SO, and I have yet hear of a SO approved.  I am sure it has been approved though for a few. 

It's wonderful you got the YG turquoise pave diamond in a 20!  Congratulations to you!


----------



## BigAkoya

missie1 said:


> My RG and onyx five motif Bracelet arrived.  I opened it even though I’m suppose to wait to the 1st day of Christmas.  I didnt try it one yet though


Wear it!  You can enjoy it now as part of the lead up to Christmas!  
I would have no shame in wearing my Christmas gift now.    

Congratulations to you, it's beautiful.


----------



## couturequeen

amiravander said:


> So I think I've reached VIP status, and I've asked about trying to SO turquoise or lapis, but it's been a hard no. I was offered the 20 motif turquoise pave diamond, which I purchased even though I'm more of a white gold person (like yourself  )


What SO pieces were you inquiring about? If they made everything more available in WG, they’d avoid a ton of headaches from us


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> I asked in Fall 2020, for a WG turquoise three piece set:  20 motif necklace, 5 motif bracelet, VA earrings.  I got a no.
> 
> Since we're talking SO, I also want to share some other info...
> I recently went to order a WG blue agate set, but this time, a four piece set, not three: 20 motif necklace, two 5 motif bracelets, VA earrings.  I got a no on the full set as he said quality agate is scarce.  I told my SA, no, I don't just want earrings or a bracelet; I want a full matching set.  I also listed I want medium-light blue bright stones; I do not want the dark lapis look-alike stones.  Perhaps I was too picky with my request, but I like full sets so it's all or nothing for me.  Well, I guess it's nothing for me... for now!
> 
> SOs are very limited now as VCA wants to focus on their regular popular items, so I think my request was also poor timing. Perhaps by Summer 2022 things will ease up. Or even better yet, perhaps by then, blue agate will come in WG (great thought from @DS2006 )!
> 
> I would bet though for the VIPs who spend a $500K+ annually, they can get whatever they want as my SA once told me they get priority over anything.
> 
> Oh, one more thing I want to add...
> My SA was giving me an update on a ring I ordered about a month ago (Hellebore in lapis).  My SA told me they are having a really difficult time sourcing quality lapis (hint hint, expect a long wait for your ring), but he did say VCA is working on making my ring and he is trying to get it done as fast as possible (yippee yippee).  That lead into a discussion the Hellebore collection is going to be SO (no longer MTO), and there is even talk it will be limited in who can order these pieces due to the scarcity of quality lapis.  Hence, I want share if anyone is interested in Hellebore, order now if you want something from that collection.
> 
> Such drama these days...  I told my SA I'm running out of VCA WG ideas!   He actually agreed VCA needs to make more WG, so maybe it will happen.
> 
> Hope this was helpful to some of you.  This is only my experience of course.  I am sure others who are VIPs have had favorable results with SOs.


Too bad about the agate. Maybe they are bluffing and will make it regular line. They do lack wg Alhambra options. Glad your ring is being made at least.


----------



## jenaps

BigAkoya said:


> I asked in Fall 2020, for a WG turquoise three piece set:  20 motif necklace, 5 motif bracelet, VA earrings.  I got a no.
> 
> Since we're talking SO, I also want to share some other info...
> I recently went to order a WG blue agate set, but this time, a four piece set, not three: 20 motif necklace, two 5 motif bracelets, VA earrings.  I got a no on the full set as he said quality agate is scarce.  I told my SA, no, I don't just want earrings or a bracelet; I want a full matching set.  I also listed I want medium-light blue bright stones; I do not want the dark lapis look-alike stones.  Perhaps I was too picky with my request, but I like full sets so it's all or nothing for me.  Well, I guess it's nothing for me... for now!
> 
> SOs are very limited now as VCA wants to focus on their regular popular items, so I think my request was also poor timing. Perhaps by Summer 2022 things will ease up. Or even better yet, perhaps by then, blue agate will come in WG (great thought from @DS2006 )!
> 
> I would bet though for the VIPs who spend a $500K+ annually, they can get whatever they want as my SA once told me they get priority over anything.
> 
> Oh, one more thing I want to add...
> My SA was giving me an update on a ring I ordered about a month ago (Hellebore in lapis).  My SA told me they are having a really difficult time sourcing quality lapis (hint hint, expect a long wait for your ring), but he did say VCA is working on making my ring and he is trying to get it done as fast as possible (yippee yippee).  That lead into a discussion the Hellebore collection is going to be SO (no longer MTO), and there is even talk it will be limited in who can order these pieces due to the scarcity of quality lapis.  Hence, I want share if anyone is interested in Hellebore, order now if you want something from that collection.
> 
> Such drama these days...  I told my SA I'm running out of VCA WG ideas!   He actually agreed VCA needs to make more WG, so maybe it will happen.
> 
> Hope this was helpful to some of you.  This is only my experience of course.  I am sure others who are VIPs have had favorable results with SOs.



If I’m remembering correctly they started rejecting GMOP magic pendant SO right before they released it so maybe they will be releasing it and you will get them all without the mark up!!!

Do you know if your SA submitted the request or did he just say no immediately?  I think the SAs have been told they can no longer submit requests for SOs. Hopefully it goes back to normal next year…I have some I’d like to request!


----------



## DS2006

missie1 said:


> My RG and onyx five motif Bracelet arrived.  I opened it even though I’m suppose to wait to the 1st day of Christmas.  I didnt try it one yet though


It's hard to see the metal color well in the picture, but I think onyx is so beautiful in RG!!! Looking forward to more pictures when you try it on! Glad it came before Christmas!


----------



## A bottle of Red

amiravander said:


> So I think I've reached VIP status, and I've asked about trying to SO turquoise or lapis, but it's been a hard no. I was offered the 20 motif turquoise pave diamond, which I purchased even though I'm more of a white gold person (like yourself  )


Oh wow i would love to see a picture of that. Sounds incredible!


----------



## BigAkoya

jenaps said:


> If I’m remembering correctly they started rejecting GMOP magic pendant SO right before they released it so maybe they will be releasing it and you will get them all without the mark up!!!
> 
> Do you know if your SA submitted the request or did he just say no immediately?  I think the SAs have been told they can no longer submit requests for SOs. Hopefully it goes back to normal next year…I have some I’d like to request!


He showed me the email of the agate rejection without me even asking for proof. 

Maybe it is coming in WG, and as you said, no markup!


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> He showed me the email of the agate rejection without me even asking for proof.
> 
> Maybe it is coming in WG, and as you said, no markup!


Even I would be tempted in wg. I have yg but blue is my favourite to wear and wg and blue is so crisp.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> Too bad about the agate. Maybe they are bluffing and will make it regular line. They do lack wg Alhambra options. Glad your ring is being made at least.


I am happy about the ring too!  When he said lapis is scarce and that he got an update on my ring, I thought… here it comes, no ring!  I was relieved to hear they will make me one.  I want the ring more than the Alhambra set as the ring is much more unique.  

That said, I don’t have the ring yet!


----------



## A bottle of Red

BigAkoya said:


> I am happy about the ring too!  When he said lapis is scarce and that he got an update on my ring, I thought… here it comes, no ring!  I was relieved to hear they will make me one.  I want the ring more than the Alhambra set as the ring is much more unique.
> 
> That said, I don’t have the ring yet!


I'm surprised you're not vip!
You know we cannot wait to see your ring! We will need all.the.pics!


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> Even I would be tempted in wg. I have yg but blue is my favourite to wear and wg and blue is so crisp.


Yes, I agree with you.  Blue and white, whether it be turquoise, lapis, blue agate, are so crispy!
YG is beautiful too in its own way, and it's a very warm look.

I almost caved and thought, what the heck, I'll just get the blue agate in YG 20, the bracelets, and SO the earrings which I could do.  But then I smacked myself on the head and said nope... I'm not a YG person (never ever wear YG anymore), and I'm just buying it because there is nothing else.  If next year, VCA still won't do a 20 in WG blue agate, I'll just have to move on!

I also think maybe a full set is too much of an ask for stones, especially now.  I would have thought VCA would want to accept SOs such as a full set as they make more money (they accepted the Hellebore which is now a SO).  But perhaps it's the "perfectly matched stones" issue they do not want to deal with.  A full set would be 32 perfectly matched stones, so I wonder if that is another reason too.  Who knows, just wild guesses.

I was thinking the other day about SOs, and if I were VCA, I would just stop them under a certain price point.  It's a waste of time for them, and it allows their clients to think of too many options.  For example, several years ago, I asked Tiffany if they would do a custom order (their terminology for SO).  The minimum threshold was $50K at the time, and Tiffany said then it has to be a custom piece, not just something in the same design with different metal or stones.  I actually like that policy as what you see online and in the stores, is what you can get.  There is no dreaming, because once you know you can mix and match with SOs/custom orders, the mind never stops dreaming of the endless possibilities.

More importantly, Tiffany, VCA, Cartier... aside from high jewelry commissioned pieces, they are all just retail stock companies, not "have it your way" custom design companies.  Another reason to stay true to their brand.

My SA did mention something about Sweets being online only or something.  Maybe VCA is starting to change their retail model to be like Cartier/Tiffany which both these brands constantly have new pieces coming out.  Yet, VCA is stuck with the same combinations which then forces clients to SO.  I was thinking perhaps their new Lotus line is part of that expansion... add more options to their regular line.

If I were VCA, I would not spend my time making $5K SO bracelets or earrings.  Seems like such a waste of time for a luxury jeweler house.  Just add a few more selections of WG Alhambra and be done with it.  There is already tons of YG.  RG to me is a trend, it's been big since 2010s (the Millennial Pink trend that keeps dragging on), but after a few more years, RG will die down, hence the two metals they need to focus on are just YG and WG which these two are timeless.  That's just my opinion, VCA needs to focus and not waste their time with SOs.  And instead of MTO, just stock it!  

For WG, I think all VCA needs to add is a bright summer stone.  At least that's what I want... something happy for the summer.   We'll see what Spring 2022 brings.  

I do like though that VCA offers a lot of WG in the other lines (Lotus, Frivole), so that is a big plus.


----------



## Notorious Pink

sorry to be a downer on this topic, but when I SOed a piece that was planned for regular production, they took my order and just did charge me the additional fee.


----------



## BigAkoya

Notorious Pink said:


> sorry to be a downer on this topic, but when I SOed a piece that was planned for regular production, they took my order and just did charge me the additional fee.


Was that the GMOP?  I recall you had just SOd that piece and then it came out?  Is that correct?  Did they give you any credit back?  I doubt it.  

So to your point, maybe WG agate is not coming out as part of the regular line!  Debbie Downer!


----------



## Notorious Pink

BigAkoya said:


> If I were VCA, I would not spend my time making $5K SO bracelets or earrings.  Seems like such a waste of time for a luxury jeweler house.  Just add a few more selections of WG and be done with it.  There is already tons of YG.  RG to me is a trend, it's been big since 2010s (the Millennial Pink trend that keeps dragging on), but after a few more years, RG will die down, hence the two metals they need to focus on are just YG and WG which these two are timeless.  That's just my opinion, VCA needs to focus and not waste their time with SOs.  And instead of MTO, just stock it!



I don’t think PG is a trend - too many of us have discovered that it’s softer, the most flattering of the three options for us. I don’t see the demand for it dying down. When I saw the 20 onyx/pg I ordered, it was a relief - exactly what I’d anticipated - soft, wearable, pretty. YG can be harsh, and not everyone can wear WG/YG. while I love my YG SO pieces, I do wish they were PG instead.


----------



## Notorious Pink

BigAkoya said:


> Was that the GMOP?  I recall you had just SOd that piece and then it came out?  Is that correct?  Did they give you any credit back?  I doubt it.
> 
> So to your point, maybe WG agate is not coming out as part of the regular line!  Debbie Downer!


It was VA pave earrings in PG. No I was never overcharged, I paid the regular price. My understanding is that if your order within six months of them planning to release it, they won’t charge you. Of course, that means I was just lucky, not psychic!

sorry to be a downer! I hope I’m wrong and they release the pieces in white gold!


----------



## BigAkoya

Notorious Pink said:


> It was VA pave earrings in PG. No I was never overcharged, I paid the regular price. My understanding is that if your order within six months of them planning to release it, they won’t charge you. Of course, that means I was just lucky, not psychic!
> 
> sorry to be a downer! I hope I’m wrong and they release the pieces in white gold!


Nice!  You got lucky!  


Notorious Pink said:


> I don’t think PG is a trend - too many of us have discovered that it’s softer, the most flattering of the three options for us. I don’t see the demand for it dying down. When I saw the 20 onyx/pg I ordered, it was a relief - exactly what I’d anticipated - soft, wearable, pretty. YG can be harsh, and not everyone can wear WG/YG. while I love my YG SO pieces, I do wish they were PG instead.


The funny thing about the rose/pink trend, a major reason analyst have rationalized why Millenial Pink has not yet died down is that this shade photographs the best on social media.  It the best for digital images to soften up looks which is to your point about how it softens up oynx. 

Isn't that funny about the popularity of rose/pink?  Who knows.  You could be right... it could be the new color in the 21st century digital age.


----------



## Notorious Pink

BigAkoya said:


> Nice!  You got lucky!






BigAkoya said:


> The funny thing about the rose/pink trend, a major reason analyst have rationalized why Millenial Pink has not yet died down is that this shade photographs the best on social media.  It the best for digital images to soften up looks which is to your point about how it softens up oynx.
> 
> Isn't that funny about the popularity of rose/pink?  Who knows.  You could be right... it could be the new color in the 21st century digital age.



i remember when it was popular in the late 70s/early 80s but not like this at all. I just think most of the big name designers have produced so much in pg it’s not going away...people will always want pieces to match.  Its popularity may die down as styles change, but so many people have pg jewelry now, I think it will hold its own across collections. JMO.


----------



## BigAkoya

A bottle of Red said:


> I'm surprised you're not vip!
> You know we cannot wait to see your ring! We will need all.the.pics!


I think there are different levels of VIPs from what I understand.  If I ever get offered that free weekend to Paris, I'll turn it down and say just make me that WG turquoise set!  Yea... in my dreams!  

I am really excited about the ring!  A blue agate set would have been a fun color, but the ring... ooh... the ring is what gives me that ear to ear smile.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Notorious Pink said:


> I don’t think PG is a trend - too many of us have discovered that it’s softer, the most flattering of the three options for us. I don’t see the demand for it dying down. When I saw the 20 onyx/pg I ordered, it was a relief - exactly what I’d anticipated - soft, wearable, pretty. YG can be harsh, and not everyone can wear WG/YG. while I love my YG SO pieces, I do wish they were PG instead.


+1 it’s 18K gold for God’s sake… that’s as classic as it gets in my mind
Like you I love the subtlety and softness of rose gold. It’s such a nice go in-between the two extremes of YG and WG!


----------



## eternallove4bag

missie1 said:


> My RG and onyx five motif Bracelet arrived.  I opened it even though I’m suppose to wait to the 1st day of Christmas.  I didnt try it one yet though


Looking forward to more pics please! Congrats


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> I asked in Fall 2020, for a WG turquoise three piece set:  20 motif necklace, 5 motif bracelet, VA earrings.  I got a no.
> 
> Since we're talking SO, I also want to share some other info...
> I recently went to order a WG blue agate set, but this time, a four piece set, not three: 20 motif necklace, two 5 motif bracelets, VA earrings.  I got a no on the full set as he said quality agate is scarce.  I told my SA, no, I don't just want earrings or a bracelet; I want a full matching set.  I also listed I want medium-light blue bright stones; I do not want the dark lapis look-alike stones.  Perhaps I was too picky with my request, but I like full sets so it's all or nothing for me.  Well, I guess it's nothing for me... for now!
> 
> SOs are very limited now as VCA wants to focus on their regular popular items, so I think my request was also poor timing. Perhaps by Summer 2022 things will ease up. Or even better yet, perhaps by then, blue agate will come in WG (great thought from @DS2006 )!
> 
> I would bet though for the VIPs who spend a $500K+ annually, they can get whatever they want as my SA once told me they get priority over anything.
> 
> Oh, one more thing I want to add...
> My SA was giving me an update on a ring I ordered about a month ago (Hellebore in lapis).  My SA told me they are having a really difficult time sourcing quality lapis (hint hint, expect a long wait for your ring), but he did say VCA is working on making my ring and he is trying to get it done as fast as possible (yippee yippee).  That lead into a discussion the Hellebore collection is going to be SO (no longer MTO), and there is even talk it will be limited in who can order these pieces due to the scarcity of quality lapis.  Hence, I want share if anyone is interested in Hellebore, order now if you want something from that collection.
> 
> Such drama these days...  I told my SA I'm running out of VCA WG ideas!  He actually agreed VCA needs to make more WG, so maybe it will happen.
> 
> Hope this was helpful to some of you.  This is only my experience of course.  I am sure others who are VIPs have had favorable results with SOs.


I hope by next year, VCA comes out with Blue Agate in WG as part of their regular offerings. The demand is certainly there.
In the meanwhile, I am really looking forward to your lapis ring. It will be spectacular


----------



## KristinS

Notorious Pink said:


> I don’t think PG is a trend - too many of us have discovered that it’s softer, the most flattering of the three options for us. I don’t see the demand for it dying down. When I saw the 20 onyx/pg I ordered, it was a relief - exactly what I’d anticipated - soft, wearable, pretty. YG can be harsh, and not everyone can wear WG/YG. while I love my YG SO pieces, I do wish they were PG instead.


When I was in Paris last month, I had this exact conversation with a couple jewelry houses (Bulgari, Cartier). PG is considered softer - more in demand / preferred in Europe than YG. You will find some YG pieces available in the US and not in Europe for this very reason. PG does not look good on me, however, when there is a lower amount of copper used (Clash and Serpenti collections) it works stunningly.


----------



## couturequeen

BigAkoya said:


> If I were VCA, I would not spend my time making $5K SO bracelets or earrings.  Seems like such a waste of time for a luxury jeweler house.  Just add a few more selections of WG Alhambra and be done with it.  There is already tons of YG.  RG to me is a trend, it's been big since 2010s (the Millennial Pink trend that keeps dragging on), but after a few more years, RG will die down, hence the two metals they need to focus on are just YG and WG which these two are timeless.  That's just my opinion, VCA needs to focus and not waste their time with SOs.  And instead of MTO, just stock it!
> 
> For WG, I think all VCA needs to add is a bright summer stone.  At least that's what I want... something happy for the summer.   We'll see what Spring 2022 brings.


Perfectly stated.

I truly don’t understand why they require us to SO much WG (or not  now). Save everyone time and headache and just make it a standard.

Like you, I’m waiting on them to do WG BA 20 and earrings.


----------



## lolakitten

kstropp said:


> When I was in Paris last month, I had this exact conversation with a couple jewelry houses (Bulgari, Cartier). PG is considered softer - more in demand / preferred in Europe than YG. You will find some YG pieces available in the US and not in Europe for this very reason. PG does not look good on me, however, when there is a lower amount of copper used (Clash and Serpenti collections) it works stunningly.


I’m the same way. The best non white gold on me is the half way pink/yellows. The pink pink like Tiffany disappears on my skin and some yellows are just too yellow, they make me look green.
I love Cartier pink that has oxidized haha.


----------



## 911snowball

Big Akoya, I'm there with you waiting for that bright summer stone in wg!  It would be so cheerful and such a welcome addition to our collections.


----------



## nicole0612

I actually find pink gold to be very classic. I collect vintage and antique jewelry, and though pink gold is also popular again right now, the first thing that comes to mind with pink gold are many of my early edwardian period jewelry pieces. Due to the alloys of the time I imagine, yellow gold looked very similar to the color of modern pink gold. So this color was appreciated going back over 100 years at least. In my life, I have seen colors and styles come in and out of popularity, these cycles of continue on forever I think.


----------



## 880

missie1 said:


> My RG and onyx five motif Bracelet arrived.  I opened it even though I’m suppose to wait to the 1st day of Christmas.  I didnt try it one yet though


So lovely! What a wonderful Christmas gift! I am so happy for you!


----------



## DS2006

Even though I love seeing rich yg, it just looks bad with my cool, pink skin tone. I tried the hammered pg and thought it was too coppery for me, yet I tried on the pg Perlee Clover bracelet once and didn't have that feeling at all (I felt total LOVE for that bracelet!). As much as I love pg/gmop, I am not sure it would go with anything I wear. So I am kind of stuck in wg and platinum for now!  I will say that onyx seems to the most versatile stone as it looks fantastic in all three metal colors! 

But as to blues and gold color, I think deep lapis can go either way, wg or yg. My yg lapis pave bracelet was truly one of the most beautiful bracelets I have ever seen, very regal.  And BigA's lapis Hellebore bracelet is gorgeous in wg.  But I especially like the lighter summer blues such as turquoise and blue agate in the cool white gold.  I REALLY hope VCA has a good long term supply of quality blue agate so it will pay off for them to add wg blue agate to their line. I could complete all I really want in Alhambra with a few wg mop and blue agate pieces.


----------



## jenaps

BigAkoya said:


> allows their clients to think of too many options…once you know you can mix and match with SOs/custom orders, the mind never stops dreaming of the endless possibilities.



I’m totally guilty of this! I’d love a Perlée clover bracelet with pink sapphires instead of diamonds. And there’s plenty of stones that I wish they would make (or bring back) in the Alhambra line.

I’ll be sad to see this thread go dead next year if they stop making special orders!!


----------



## missie1

880 said:


> So lovely! What a wonderful Christmas gift! I am so happy for you!





Notorious Pink said:


> I don’t think PG is a trend - too many of us have discovered that it’s softer, the most flattering of the three options for us. I don’t see the demand for it dying down. When I saw the 20 onyx/pg I ordered, it was a relief - exactly what I’d anticipated - soft, wearable, pretty. YG can be harsh, and not everyone can wear WG/YG. while I love my YG SO pieces, I do wish they were PG instead.


 Thanks 880 I’m glad it came early. 

I totally agree that PG is a staple and definitely will continue to be around. I have never been a fan of YG it’s so harsh looking on me.  I also believe it’s easier to manufacture RG now with technology vs 20 years ago


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> Even though I love seeing rich yg, it just looks bad with my cool, pink skin tone. I tried the hammered pg and thought it was too coppery for me, yet I tried on the pg Perlee Clover bracelet once and didn't have that feeling at all (I felt total LOVE for that bracelet!). As much as I love pg/gmop, I am not sure it would go with anything I wear. So I am kind of stuck in wg and platinum for now!  I will say that onyx seems to the most versatile stone as it looks fantastic in all three metal colors!
> 
> But as to blues and gold color, I think deep lapis can go either way, wg or yg. My yg lapis pave bracelet was truly one of the most beautiful bracelets I have ever seen, very regal.  And BigA's lapis Hellebore bracelet is gorgeous in wg.  But I especially like the lighter summer blues such as turquoise and blue agate in the cool white gold.  I REALLY hope VCA has a good long term supply of quality blue agate so it will pay off for them to add wg blue agate to their line. I could complete all I really want in Alhambra with a few wg mop and blue agate pieces.


I would have loved to have seen a mod shot of your blue lapis bracelet;  I am sure it was so beautiful.  I didn't realize you had one (or I forgot).  The Hellebore ring was the first time I have seen any VCA lapis in real life.  The blue was mesmerizing; it makes the eye pause to stop and gaze at it.  To me, the lapis blue was intense, yet serene and inspiring at the same time.  

I said for my ring, I wanted that ring's shade or one drop lighter/brighter blue, but not one drop darker.  I want an intense ultramarine (e.g. think Vermeer, Titian ultramarine).  The SA said they were looking for the brightest blue, whatever that means.     I'll take what they give me... as is said "beggars can't be choosey" 

It's funny how each of us are picky about certain things... some people scrutinize every inch of a piece for scratches, others look at each motif for blemishes.  I have done neither of the two (scratches happen and blemishes in stones are part of it being natrual).  Truth be told (bad me), I have not even stared at every single stone individually to scrutinize for blemishes.  My pet peeve above all else though is color, probably because I'm a colored gemstone person at heart.  When you collect colored gemstones which I am sure you know, a tiny little drop of red or blue or yellow makes a huge difference in the shade of the stone; hence it's probably why all I care about is color in these motifs.  

I recall you have correctly predicted things, and I hope your prediction on blue agate in WG comes true!  

I can't wait for next year!  Did you decide to get a Clover bangle?  I decided I will get one and not bother with the 1 row or 3 row because while I like them, but I don't love them (they are not in my dreams yet ). I just love the art in the Clover design even though it's not the best look on me because it makes my arms look like a log. But who cares, I get to stare at that gorgeous bangle on my log wrist!   Next time I visit VCA, I'll pick either the small or medium and be done with it.  SA said large would be way too big and getting the large size would not look like a slip-on "round bangle" because the Clover bangle is a squoval.  Hence, I'll skip that idea of having it fit like a slip-on bangle.


----------



## BigAkoya

jenaps said:


> I’m totally guilty of this! I’d love a Perlée clover bracelet with pink sapphires instead of diamonds. And there’s plenty of stones that I wish they would make (or bring back) in the Alhambra line.
> 
> I’ll be sad to see this thread go dead next year if they stop making special orders!!


Wow... I can't believe you said that... me too on a SO Clover! My dream is a WG Clover bangle with pigeon-blood red Burma rubies! 

This is such a fun thread... if we keep dreaming it, maybe it will come true.


----------



## BigAkoya

jenaps said:


> I’m totally guilty of this! I’d love a Perlée clover bracelet with pink sapphires instead of diamonds. And there’s plenty of stones that I wish they would make (or bring back) in the Alhambra line.
> 
> I’ll be sad to see this thread go dead next year if they stop making special orders!!


By the way, did you dream of YG Coral Alhambra?      I love the bright orange coral, and I think it would look fabulous with your YG blue agate.  So happy!

I don't think coral would look good in WG though, but it's definitely stunning in YG.


----------



## Christchrist

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  I looked and looked but cannot find the post.  I did save the photo the poster took from the internet (it was not her photo either).
> 
> See the WG version?  I am falling in love.  I can see earrings, a 20, and two bracelets.      I will be so blue, some will think too blue I am sure!  I don’t care though… it’s for me to stare at and have an ear-to-ear smile.
> 
> I’ll post the photo here again.  Whoever posted this, please take credit.
> 
> View attachment 5248789


Yup that’s my stack


----------



## lolakitten

BigAkoya said:


> By the way, did you dream of YG Coral Alhambra?      I love the bright orange coral, and I think it would look fabulous with your YG blue agate.  So happy!
> 
> I don't think coral would look good in WG though, but it's definitely stunning in YG.



I would Looooove coral.
Looks like they’ve done it before!!


----------



## BigAkoya

lolakitten said:


> I would Looooove coral.
> Looks like they’ve done it before!!



So gorgeous!  Turquoise and Coral would be my two Alhambra HG stones.  Yes, I saw coral in the Alhambra book.  VCA did coral in the 70s, and I googled to see some photos in real life.  It's so beautiful.  My guess is they will not do coral again as it's not PC.

Thanks for sharing this!  I'll share a photo too!  More dreaming!


----------



## jenaps

BigAkoya said:


> Wow... I can't believe you said that... me too on a SO Clover! My dream is a WG Clover bangle with pigeon-blood red Burma rubies!
> 
> This is such a fun thread... if we keep dreaming it, maybe it will come true.



omg that would be beautiful too!!!  Hmm I wonder if anyone has ever tried to SO a perlée clover bracelet…



BigAkoya said:


> By the way, did you dream of YG Coral Alhambra?      I love the bright orange coral, and I think it would look fabulous with your YG blue agate.  So happy!
> 
> I don't think coral would look good in WG though, but it's definitely stunning in YG.



yes!!! I’ve almost bought a vintage pair of coral earrings on resale twice but got nervous about authenticity. But now that you mention it, a coral bracelet would look great with the blue agate bracelet!!


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> I would have loved to have seen a mod shot of your blue lapis bracelet;  I am sure it was so beautiful.  I didn't realize you had one (or I forgot).  The Hellebore ring was the first time I have seen any VCA lapis in real life.  The blue was mesmerizing; it makes the eye pause to stop and gaze at it.  To me, the lapis blue was intense, yet serene and inspiring at the same time.
> 
> I said for my ring, I wanted that ring's shade or one drop lighter/brighter blue, but not one drop darker.  I want an intense ultramarine (e.g. think Vermeer, Titian ultramarine).  The SA said they were looking for the brightest blue, whatever that means.     I'll take what they give me... as is said "beggars can't be choosey"
> 
> It's funny how each of us are picky about certain things... some people scrutinize every inch of a piece for scratches, others look at each motif for blemishes.  I have done neither of the two (scratches happen and blemishes in stones are part of it being natrual).  Truth be told (bad me), I have not even stared at every single stone individually to scrutinize for blemishes.  My pet peeve above all else though is color, probably because I'm a colored gemstone person at heart.  When you collect colored gemstones which I am sure you know, a tiny little drop of red or blue or yellow makes a huge difference in the shade of the stone; hence it's probably why all I care about is color in these motifs.
> 
> I recall you have correctly predicted things, and I hope your prediction on blue agate in WG comes true!
> 
> I can't wait for next year!  Did you decide to get a Clover bangle?  I decided I will get one and not bother with the 1 row or 3 row because while I like them, but I don't love them (they are not in my dreams yet ). I just love the art in the Clover design even though it's not the best look on me because it makes my arms look like a log. But who cares, I get to stare at that gorgeous bangle on my log wrist!   Next time I visit VCA, I'll pick either the small or medium and be done with it.  SA said large would be way too big and getting the large size would not look like a slip-on "round bangle" because the Clover bangle is a squoval.  Hence, I'll skip that idea of having it fit like a slip-on bangle.



Not sure yet about the bangle. It is probably in my top 5 favorite VCA pieces (excluding high jewelry and impossible to access pieces). The only thing for me is that the white gold one seems slightly more dressy than the other colors, and I hate buying something that I would seldom wear. I know I need to adopt your jewelry wearing philosophy of wearing even pave with shorts and very casual wear, but I'm still working on that!

Now back to the SO topic! I am really happy that my lapis went to a good friend who can wear it so much better than me! But I am showing you a picture of the color in natural lighting outdoors, because I wish for your ring to have magnificent color like this one!


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> Not sure yet about the bangle. It is probably in my top 5 favorite VCA pieces (excluding high jewelry and impossible to access pieces). The only thing for me is that the white gold one seems slightly more dressy than the other colors, and I hate buying something that I would seldom wear. I know I need to adopt your jewelry wearing philosophy of wearing even pave with shorts and very casual wear, but I'm still working on that!
> 
> Now back to the SO topic! I am really happy that my lapis went to a good friend who can wear it so much better than me! But I am showing you a picture of the color in natural lighting outdoors, because I wish for your ring to have magnificent color like this one!
> 
> View attachment 5256099


Gorgeous!  Love that blue, it's so intense to gaze upon, yet it's so tranquil at the same time.  
Thanks for sharing!  I need to check out the VCA website to see what else comes in lapis.    
Although, they removed the Hellebore collection from the website, but I know you can still SO the pieces.


----------



## tenshix

DS2006 said:


> Not sure yet about the bangle. It is probably in my top 5 favorite VCA pieces (excluding high jewelry and impossible to access pieces). The only thing for me is that the white gold one seems slightly more dressy than the other colors, and I hate buying something that I would seldom wear. I know I need to adopt your jewelry wearing philosophy of wearing even pave with shorts and very casual wear, but I'm still working on that!
> 
> Now back to the SO topic! I am really happy that my lapis went to a good friend who can wear it so much better than me! But I am showing you a picture of the color in natural lighting outdoors, because I wish for your ring to have magnificent color like this one!
> 
> View attachment 5256099



Oooooh I have died and gone to lapis heaven. Such a beautiful intense blue and the alternating pave with it gives of the perfect break between such intensely colored motifs. Love love love! Are lapis VA pieces only available through SO or was it a limited release a while back like the rock crystal?


----------



## lolakitten

DS2006 said:


> Not sure yet about the bangle. It is probably in my top 5 favorite VCA pieces (excluding high jewelry and impossible to access pieces). The only thing for me is that the white gold one seems slightly more dressy than the other colors, and I hate buying something that I would seldom wear. I know I need to adopt your jewelry wearing philosophy of wearing even pave with shorts and very casual wear, but I'm still working on that!
> 
> Now back to the SO topic! I am really happy that my lapis went to a good friend who can wear it so much better than me! But I am showing you a picture of the color in natural lighting outdoors, because I wish for your ring to have magnificent color like this one!
> 
> View attachment 5256099


Omg that blue     
Is that rose gold? I would actually love lapis in rose gold. The blending into my skin that RG does would let the blue really stand out.
I’ve seen some lapis jewelry in other brands in white that just didn’t look right because of the gold flecks in it.
There’s a Roberto coin ring I tried to get in lapis and rose gold, but none of the retailers in Canada were able to bring one into the country. RC lapis is highly veined though…


----------



## BigAkoya

tenshix said:


> Oooooh I have died and gone to lapis heaven. Such a beautiful intense blue and the alternating pave with it gives of the perfect break between such intensely colored motifs. Love love love! Are lapis VA pieces only available through SO or was it a limited release a while back like the rock crystal?


You can get Rose de Noel and the Two Butterfly in lapis, and both are in YG. Those pieces are still listed on the website, albeit it says "Call For Availability."  If you are interested in Hellebore, you have to find it on the VCA website by googling first and then getting the direct link.  You can no longer get to Hellebore directly from within the website as they took down that link.

Lapis is really pretty in real life, much more depth than in photos.


----------



## BigAkoya

lolakitten said:


> Omg that blue
> Is that rose gold? I would actually love lapis in rose gold. The blending into my skin that RG does would let the blue really stand out.
> I’ve seen some lapis jewelry in other brands in white that just didn’t look right because of the gold flecks in it.
> There’s a Roberto coin ring I tried to get in lapis and rose gold, but none of the retailers in Canada were able to bring one into the country. RC lapis is highly veined though…


I agree with RC lapis; it's not high quality and I would skip.  Lapis should be as pure blue as possible.
I'm a bit leary of the mid-tier designers and their use of stones.  You may recall years ago, David Yurman did a lot of turquoise pieces.  Then someone called DY out for using reconstituted (e.g. fake) turquoise, which is basically very low grade turquoise, grounded to sand texture, then mixed with other resins, minerals, and dyes to look like pure turquoise.  At one point, I think DY had to post on his website they use simulated (e.g. fake) turquoise.  It was a mess I recall.  Using fake turquoise is fine, just call it out and don't pretend it's real or charge high prices.


----------



## lolakitten

BigAkoya said:


> I agree with RC lapis; it's not high quality and I would skip.  Lapis should be as pure blue as possible.
> I'm a bit leary of the mid-tier designers and their use of stones.  You may recall years ago, David Yurman did a lot of turquoise pieces.  Then someone called DY out for using reconstituted (e.g. fake) turquoise, which is basically very low grade turquoise, grounded to sand texture, then mixed with other resins, minerals, and dyes to look like pure turquoise.  At one point, I think DY had to post on his website they use simulated (e.g. fake) turquoise.  It was a mess I recall.  Using fake turquoise is fine, just call it out and don't pretend it's real or charge high prices.


Oh yes I remember that! They have a fancy name for it now. A bunch of designers do that 

VCA turquoise is so gorgeous 
One day….


----------



## mikimoto007

911snowball said:


> Big Akoya, I'm there with you waiting for that bright summer stone in wg!  It would be so cheerful and such a welcome addition to our collections.



Neon yellow sevres porcelain.....


----------



## marbella8

DS2006 said:


> Not sure yet about the bangle. It is probably in my top 5 favorite VCA pieces (excluding high jewelry and impossible to access pieces). The only thing for me is that the white gold one seems slightly more dressy than the other colors, and I hate buying something that I would seldom wear. I know I need to adopt your jewelry wearing philosophy of wearing even pave with shorts and very casual wear, but I'm still working on that!
> 
> Now back to the SO topic! I am really happy that my lapis went to a good friend who can wear it so much better than me! But I am showing you a picture of the color in natural lighting outdoors, because I wish for your ring to have magnificent color like this one!
> 
> View attachment 5256099



This is so gorgeous, but like you, the blue doesn’t look good on my wrist as a bracelet. I even once tried the turquoise bracelet, and it didn’t work on me, thank goodness for my wallet, lol.

As I get older, I tend to only do gold or gold with diamonds. If I do colors, it’s nothing fancy, beaded bracelets, very boho.


----------



## 880

lolakitten said:


> I would Looooove coral.
> Looks like they’ve done it before!!



I love brionyraymond 
she is the best 
plus a gorgeous atelier to showcase all of her vintage VCA, Cartier and custom pieces!


----------



## missie1

880 said:


> I love brionyraymond
> she is the best
> plus a gorgeous atelier to showcase all of her vintage VCA, Cartier and custom pieces!


I so want to visit her place.  I have my eye on few items and plan to go there in June of next year.


----------



## BigAkoya

880 said:


> I love brionyraymond
> she is the best
> plus a gorgeous atelier to showcase all of her vintage VCA, Cartier and custom pieces!


Okay, you are convincing me I need to check her out next time I'm in the City.   Where is her boutique located?  I went to her website and could not find an address for her boutique?  Is it on Madison?  47th? (hope not, as I'm not a 47th gal).

Her metalwork is beautiful, and I love her jumbo zodiac pendants (much more beautiful than VCA zodiacs in my opinion).  I'm not a YG lover, nor am I a zodiac person.  I'm a Libra, hence I'm a boring scale, so no zodiac pendant for me.  However, her metalwork is very intricate which implies she may be able to do something similar as a commissioned piece.  Take a look at her Jumbo Libra Zodiac... it's so beautiful... close to Temple St. Clair's metalwork.    
Jumbo Libra Zodiac Medallion – Briony Raymond New York

Thanks for sharing this!  I'm putting her on my list of shops to visit.  
It's getting cold, need to head there to get some street vendor roasted chestnuts (which half are always burnt)!


----------



## 880

BigAkoya said:


> Okay, you are convincing me I need to check her out next time I'm in the City.   Where is her boutique located?  I went to her website and could not find an address for her boutique?  Is it on Madison?  47th? (hope not, as I'm not a 47th gal).
> 
> Her metalwork is beautiful, and I love her jumbo zodiac pendants (much more beautiful than VCA zodiacs in my opinion).  I'm not a YG lover, nor am I a zodiac person.  I'm a Libra, hence I'm a boring scale, so no zodiac pendant for me.  However, her metalwork is very intricate which implies she may be able to do something similar as a commissioned piece.  Take a look at her Jumbo Libra Zodiac... it's so beautiful... close to Temple St. Clair's metalwork.
> Jumbo Libra Zodiac Medallion – Briony Raymond New York
> 
> Thanks for sharing this!  I'm putting her on my list of shops to visit.
> It's getting cold, need to head there to get some street vendor roasted chestnuts (which half are always burnt)!


sent you some other suggesti9ns too!


----------



## tenshix

BigAkoya said:


> Okay, you are convincing me I need to check her out next time I'm in the City.   Where is her boutique located?  I went to her website and could not find an address for her boutique?  Is it on Madison?  47th? (hope not, as I'm not a 47th gal).
> 
> Her metalwork is beautiful, and I love her jumbo zodiac pendants (much more beautiful than VCA zodiacs in my opinion).  I'm not a YG lover, nor am I a zodiac person.  I'm a Libra, hence I'm a boring scale, so no zodiac pendant for me.  However, her metalwork is very intricate which implies she may be able to do something similar as a commissioned piece.  Take a look at her Jumbo Libra Zodiac... it's so beautiful... close to Temple St. Clair's metalwork.
> Jumbo Libra Zodiac Medallion – Briony Raymond New York
> 
> Thanks for sharing this!  I'm putting her on my list of shops to visit.
> It's getting cold, need to head there to get some street vendor roasted chestnuts (which half are always burnt)!



Oh my goodness thank you @lolakitten @880 and @BigAkoya for bringing Briony Raymond’s work to my radar. I agree the handiwork is very intricate!!

I don’t mean to be rude or shady but TBH I find Briony’s zodiac handiwork to be much better than the recent VCA zodiac necklace collections. Briony’s work was actually what I was expecting to see with the beaded edge and intricate details. Thank you all for sharing! If any of you do make a visit to Briony I’d love to see mod shot photos in the other designers thread and live vicariously through you


----------



## DS2006

tenshix said:


> Oooooh I have died and gone to lapis heaven. Such a beautiful intense blue and the alternating pave with it gives of the perfect break between such intensely colored motifs. Love love love! Are lapis VA pieces only available through SO or was it a limited release a while back like the rock crystal?



It was a limited offering in the 50th anniversary year, but they have made a few more since then. I suppose it is possible they may make a few more, but it does sound like their supply is very limited now, especially since the best lapis comes from Afghanistan.  The lapis looks different in different lighting, but I have to say that I have never seen lapis of this quality before.



lolakitten said:


> Omg that blue
> Is that rose gold? I would actually love lapis in rose gold. The blending into my skin that RG does would let the blue really stand out.
> I’ve seen some lapis jewelry in other brands in white that just didn’t look right because of the gold flecks in it.
> There’s a Roberto coin ring I tried to get in lapis and rose gold, but none of the retailers in Canada were able to bring one into the country. RC lapis is highly veined though…



It is yellow gold. I don't think I have ever seen lapis in rose gold, but now that you mention it, I think I might know what RC pieces you mentioned. Other posts have said that it is not possible to get a SO approved for lapis in Alhambra, so I am afraid it is very unlikely to ever happen. I agree that wg is not good for lapis that has the gold flecks in it.


----------



## tenshix

DS2006 said:


> It was a limited offering in the 50th anniversary year, but they have made a few more since then. I suppose it is possible they may make a few more, but it does sound like their supply is very limited now, especially since the best lapis comes from Afghanistan.  The lapis looks different in different lighting, but I have to say that I have never seen lapis of this quality before.
> 
> 
> 
> It is yellow gold. I don't think I have ever seen lapis in rose gold, but now that you mention it, I think I might know what RC pieces you mentioned. Other posts have said that it is not possible to get a SO approved for lapis in Alhambra, so I am afraid it is very unlikely to ever happen. I agree that wg is not good for lapis that has the gold flecks in it.



Ah that makes sense, since I'm not a VIP it's very unlikely I'll be able to get my hands on the VA lapis or rock crystal unless I purchase from the resale market. It's absolutely beautiful though. I also agree that the gold flecks in lapis probably won't look as good in WG, it pairs perfectly in YG IMO.


----------



## Notorious Pink

BigAkoya said:


> Okay, you are convincing me I need to check her out next time I'm in the City.   Where is her boutique located?  I went to her website and could not find an address for her boutique?  Is it on Madison?  47th? (hope not, as I'm not a 47th gal).
> 
> Her metalwork is beautiful, and I love her jumbo zodiac pendants (much more beautiful than VCA zodiacs in my opinion).  I'm not a YG lover, nor am I a zodiac person.  I'm a Libra, hence I'm a boring scale, so no zodiac pendant for me.  However, her metalwork is very intricate which implies she may be able to do something similar as a commissioned piece.  Take a look at her Jumbo Libra Zodiac... it's so beautiful... close to Temple St. Clair's metalwork.
> Jumbo Libra Zodiac Medallion – Briony Raymond New York
> 
> Thanks for sharing this!  I'm putting her on my list of shops to visit.
> It's getting cold, need to head there to get some street vendor roasted chestnuts (which half are always burnt)!


She's in the 60s off Madison but is moving soon to a new atelier. I know she has been working on it for a while. I should ask her when she's planning to move, although I've always loved visiting her current space. 

She takes commissions. We have been going back and forth on plans with what to do with my riviera necklace, which I never wear. I'm pretty sure that I know what I want to do (I think you'd like it). Eventually I will get to it!


----------



## BigAkoya

Notorious Pink said:


> She's in the 60s off Madison but is moving soon to a new atelier. I know she has been working on it for a while. I should ask her when she's planning to move, although I've always loved visiting her current space.
> 
> She takes commissions. We have been going back and forth on plans with what to do with my riviera necklace, which I never wear. I'm pretty sure that I know what I want to do (I think you'd like it). Eventually I will get to it!


Thank you.  I am sure your new piece will be gorgeous!


----------



## Notorious Pink

BigAkoya said:


> Thank you.  I am sure your new piece will be gorgeous!


...something something lavender gray spinel...


----------



## tykva75

Trying to get my hands on the mini Frivole earrings… was told it can be ordered from Paris and would take one month by one SA and up to three months by another… does anyone know which time frame is more realistic?


----------



## DS2006

tykva75 said:


> Trying to get my hands on the mini Frivole earrings… was told it can be ordered from Paris and would take one month by one SA and up to three months by another… does anyone know which time frame is more realistic?


People are getting things in various periods of time, so no one can predict that. So I would take that bit of information and hope it would be 1-3 months.


----------



## Mayacamas

Dear VCA TPFers,

I was told by my sales associate that VCA is not currently accepting any custom orders...and it didn't ring true to me, so I thought I'd reach out and enquire if anyone else had heard that VCA has put a hold on custom orders?

Thank you
Maya


----------



## Meta

Mayacamas said:


> Dear VCA TPFers,
> 
> I was told by my sales associate that VCA is not currently accepting any custom orders...and it didn't ring true to me, so I thought I'd reach out and enquire if anyone else had heard that VCA has put a hold on custom orders?
> 
> Thank you
> Maya


Yes, quite a few members on this thread has mentioned that special orders aren't accepted. (Since late October, if I recall correctly? )


----------



## hxw5218

Mayacamas said:


> Dear VCA TPFers,
> 
> I was told by my sales associate that VCA is not currently accepting any custom orders...and it didn't ring true to me, so I thought I'd reach out and enquire if anyone else had heard that VCA has put a hold on custom orders?
> 
> Thank you
> Maya



Yes, I was told by my sa too that they are not taking any SOs right now, and no one knows when will they reopen the list


----------



## lovexchanel

BigAkoya said:


> I agree with RC lapis; it's not high quality and I would skip.  Lapis should be as pure blue as possible.
> I'm a bit leary of the mid-tier designers and their use of stones.  You may recall years ago, David Yurman did a lot of turquoise pieces.  Then someone called DY out for using reconstituted (e.g. fake) turquoise, which is basically very low grade turquoise, grounded to sand texture, then mixed with other resins, minerals, and dyes to look like pure turquoise.  At one point, I think DY had to post on his website they use simulated (e.g. fake) turquoise.  It was a mess I recall.  Using fake turquoise is fine, just call it out and don't pretend it's real or charge high prices.



isn't VCA also using altered turquoise? it states on their website they undergo a "stabilization process" and from google, a stabilized turquoise is "Soft, low grade, turquoise that has undergone a stabilization process *to enhance its hardness and color" *

VCA website -- scroll down to see their statement about the turquoise they use https://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/the-maison/articles/turquoise.html

Based on this, I don't understand why turquoise is so highly valued ?


----------



## BigAkoya

lovexchanel said:


> isn't VCA also using altered turquoise? it states on their website they undergo a "stabilization process" and from google, a stabilized turquoise is "Soft, low grade, turquoise that has undergone a stabilization process *to enhance its hardness and color" *
> 
> VCA website -- scroll down to see their statement about the turquoise they use https://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/the-maison/articles/turquoise.html
> 
> Based on this, I don't understand why turquoise is so highly valued ?


Turquoise is very soft, hence nearly all turquoise is stabilized.  
VCA uses stabilized turquoise which is an industry standard.  It is similar to emeralds with minor-oil which is an accepted standard. Stabilized turquoise is a true piece of turquoise, just "treated." 

Reconstituted turquoise, the type that David Yurman uses, is pieces/fragments of turquoise that is crushed to create a powder.  The powder is then glued with resins.  This is the cheapest form of turquoise, and purist would say it's fake turquoise.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> Turquoise is very soft, hence nearly all turquoise is stabilized.
> VCA uses stabilized turquoise which is an industry standard.  It is similar to emeralds with minor-oil which is an accepted standard. Stabilized turquoise is a true piece of turquoise, just "treated."
> 
> Reconstituted turquoise, the type that David Yurman uses, is pieces/fragments of turquoise that is crushed to create a powder.  The powder is then glued with resins.  This is the cheapest form of turquoise, and purist would say it's fake turquoise.


So interesting! Never knew this.


----------



## Yssie

BigAkoya said:


> Turquoise is very soft, hence nearly all turquoise is stabilized.
> VCA uses stabilized turquoise which is an industry standard.  It is similar to emeralds with minor-oil which is an accepted standard. Stabilized turquoise is a true piece of turquoise, just "treated."
> 
> Reconstituted turquoise, the type that David Yurman uses, is pieces/fragments of turquoise that is crushed to create a powder.  The powder is then glued with resins.  This is the cheapest form of turquoise, and purist would say it's fake turquoise.


This.
A very very very (very!) small amount of turquoise is naturally hard enough to take a high polish and avoid discoloration over time without treatment, but there's no way there's enough of that stuff to make anything meaningful from! That's collector stuff, anyway.
The "treatment" has been around for a long time - it's called the Zachery method. It's a proprietary process but the bigger labs can effectively test for it. It's beneficial in that it hardens and "porosity-proofs" (can't think of a better way to put that lol) the material without changing a specimen's colour, altering its  texture, or adding any fillers. As BigA already said - it doesn't impact value in any way, outside of perhaps to the few people who would never accept anything but an unoiled emerald either 
The word that VCA's site uses - "stabilization" - is a bit confusing because that does often indicate resin or polymer additives, which the Zachery treatment doesn't.





						The Identification of Zachery-Treated Turquoise
					

Millions of carats of turquoise have been enhanced by a proprietary process called the Zachery treatment.




					www.gia.edu
				




Edit - add me to the list of people who are very curious where this new supply is coming from, if it is a new supply!


----------



## vivii

Hi, 
This image is from Instagram. 
Anyone have modshots of onyx two motif earring to share? I haven't seen much photos of this online. 

Is this combination approved by vca? 
Thank you


----------



## EpiFanatic

Just bumping as the SOs are starting to come in.


----------



## innerpeace85

In love with my latest SO pieces

RG Guilloche 5 motif necklace



WG Hammered 10 motif necklace


----------



## missie1

EpiFanatic said:


> Just bumping as the SOs are starting to come in.
> 
> View attachment 5376276


OMG I love this combination in wg.


----------



## A bottle of Red

innerpeace85 said:


> In love with my latest SO pieces
> 
> RG Guilloche 5 motif necklace
> View attachment 5376280
> 
> 
> WG Hammered 10 motif necklace
> 
> 
> View attachment 5376281


The rose gold guilloche is stunning!


----------



## emma205

Just thought I’ll share these photos here. Not my photos but i saw them on red and there so gorgeous.


----------



## emma205

Some more eye candies. This apparently took five years before it arrived.


----------



## glitzgal97

emma205 said:


> Some more eye candies. This apparently took five years before it arrived.


Wish I could get this!!!!


----------



## J_love_Chanel

Just picked up RG GMOP 20 motif yesterday after waiting for 9 long months! Haven’t had a chance to take a photo myself yet but adding the photo my SA sent to inform me it’s ready.  This is my first 20 motif and already loving it so much that I am planning my next 20 motif.


----------



## lynne_ross

J_love_Chanel said:


> Just picked up RG GMOP 20 motif yesterday after waiting for 9 long months! Haven’t had a chance to take a photo myself yet but adding the photo my SA sent to inform me it’s ready.  This is my first 20 motif and already loving it so much that I am planning my next 20 motif.


It is gorgeous!! What are you thinking for next 20?


----------



## missie1

J_love_Chanel said:


> Just picked up RG GMOP 20 motif yesterday after waiting for 9 long months! Haven’t had a chance to take a photo myself yet but adding the photo my SA sent to inform me it’s ready.  This is my first 20 motif and already loving it so much that I am planning my next 20 motif.


Congratulations it’s beautiful.  Was the markup closer to 40%


----------



## ives17

innerpeace85 said:


> In love with my latest SO pieces
> 
> RG Guilloche 5 motif necklace
> View attachment 5376280
> 
> 
> WG Hammered 10 motif necklace
> 
> 
> View attachment 5376281


Beautiful! How long did it take to receive the WG hammered?


----------



## Notorious Pink

Picked up my 20 too! It is *exactly* what I wanted. I had tried the letterwood hoping it would darken, but it just wasn’t quite right for me. @BigAkoya in person I think the onyx appears softer with pg.

Now I’m just waiting for the other two coordinating pieces to arrive.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Notorious Pink said:


> Picked up my 20 too! It is *exactly* what I wanted. I had tried the letterwood hoping it would darken, but it just wasn’t quite right for me. @BigAkoya in person I think the onyx appears softer with pg.
> 
> Now I’m just waiting for the other two coordinating pieces to arrive.
> 
> View attachment 5386763


Had to come here and admire this beauty again! Love the subtle glow of onyx combined with RG. It’s softer, more feminine and more romantic in my humble opinion.


----------



## rosebean

Notorious Pink said:


> Picked up my 20 too! It is *exactly* what I wanted. I had tried the letterwood hoping it would darken, but it just wasn’t quite right for me. @BigAkoya in person I think the onyx appears softer with pg.
> 
> Now I’m just waiting for the other two coordinating pieces to arrive.
> 
> View attachment 5386763


Wow this PG Totally changed the hush look of onyx. It feels romantic like eternallove4bag said, and it draw your heart to it! Congratulations the new beauty!


----------



## BigAkoya

J_love_Chanel said:


> Just picked up RG GMOP 20 motif yesterday after waiting for 9 long months! Haven’t had a chance to take a photo myself yet but adding the photo my SA sent to inform me it’s ready.  This is my first 20 motif and already loving it so much that I am planning my next 20 motif.


This is beautiful!  Each GMOP piece is so unique and gorgeous!  I am so glad you love 20s; I love long necklaces too; they just pop, especially a 20 Alhambra.  Congratulations again!  Matching earrings next?  I think that would be so gorgeous.


----------



## BigAkoya

Notorious Pink said:


> Picked up my 20 too! It is *exactly* what I wanted. I had tried the letterwood hoping it would darken, but it just wasn’t quite right for me. @BigAkoya in person I think the onyx appears softer with pg.
> 
> Now I’m just waiting for the other two coordinating pieces to arrive.
> 
> View attachment 5386763


This is stunning!  And yes, it is a much softer look than YG or WG, more feminine... gorgeous.  Your necklace is really beautiful. 
I prefer this over letterwood.  I love wearing pale pink and white together in the summer, and this necklace is perfect.  It is not too harsh at all, but rather, is creates a nice pop.  So for something crispy summer, visualize... something pale pink on top, white bottom, and add a splash of black to tie it together... the new Chanel black quilted slides that are selling like hotcakes (hint: get them now)?    I love mine, and I can totally see you in them with your romantic summer dresses (I do the shorts thing and it works fine too).

Did you get other matching RG oynx pieces to go with it? It will be fabulous if it's a matchy matchy set.
Or, knowing you, you went rogue and SO-d contrasting pieces to show your creative side. 

This combo just gave me an idea for Cosmo BTF lovers... I think a Cosmos RG oynx pave BTF ring would be stunning with this. I've seen the Cosmos RG WMOP pave BTF ring, and it's gorgeous.  The oynx will make it a more striking ring for those who like bold ring.  It will also soften that bezel in Cosmos (that annoying-to-me thick bezel which I've posted about).  With RG though, the bezel will highlight the RG which is the point of that bezel, to highlight the metal.  That will be a gorgeous combo.  Do you like BTF rings?  This would be gorgeous would your 20. 

Congratulations on such a gorgeous piece.  I am so happy for you!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Notorious Pink said:


> Picked up my 20 too! It is *exactly* what I wanted. I had tried the letterwood hoping it would darken, but it just wasn’t quite right for me. @BigAkoya in person I think the onyx appears softer with pg.
> 
> Now I’m just waiting for the other two coordinating pieces to arrive.
> 
> View attachment 5386763


Wow. This is gorgeous. Whole different vibe from YG. Can’t wait for mod shots.


----------



## DS2006

Notorious Pink said:


> Picked up my 20 too! It is *exactly* what I wanted. I had tried the letterwood hoping it would darken, but it just wasn’t quite right for me. @BigAkoya in person I think the onyx appears softer with pg.
> 
> Now I’m just waiting for the other two coordinating pieces to arrive.
> 
> View attachment 5386763


So gorgeous!!! I absolutely love onyx in pg! Wish my coloring worked with it!  VCA really needs to offer onyx in all three metals. It’s the one stone that looks fabulous in all three!!

Can’t wait to see the whole set!!!


----------



## J_love_Chanel

lynne_ross said:


> It is gorgeous!! What are you thinking for next 20?


Thank you! It turned out to be even better than how I imagined. I am actually debating between MOP and hammered gold 20.  I wanted to try on RG hammered gold together with GMOP when I was picking it up but the boutique didn’t have RG so tried on YG. They looked nice together as more contrast could be seen but I am not a big fan of mixing YG and RG so will definitely have to try on RG hammered one day.


----------



## J_love_Chanel

missie1 said:


> Congratulations it’s beautiful.  Was the markup closer to 40%


Thank you! Yes, it was close to 40% which I hate to think but it’s simply too beautiful that I think I made the right decision to go ahead.


----------



## J_love_Chanel

BigAkoya said:


> This is beautiful!  Each GMOP piece is so unique and gorgeous!  I am so glad you love 20s; I love long necklaces too; they just pop, especially a 20 Alhambra.  Congratulations again!  Matching earrings next?  I think that would be so gorgeous.


Thank you! I am actually kicking myself for not order matching earrings at the same time.  I worry when I order earrings separately the colour/tone/lustre of earring stones and 20 stones not matching well.  My SA also has mentioned this issue on ordering earrings separately.  She said she never suggested the idea of earrings as she knows I am not huge on earrings.  I have only two pairs of earrings which I don’t wear so much. This is only because I wear them as clips as one pierced hole has closed up after not wearing earrings for a while and I fear of loosing them while wearing.  If I end up not ordering matching earrings, I am also contemplating the idea of getting GMOP/pave 5 motif and RG pave earrings to make three as set. Do you think they will go together?


----------



## lynne_ross

J_love_Chanel said:


> Thank you! I am actually kicking myself for not order matching earrings at the same time.  I worry when I order earrings separately the colour/tone/lustre of earring stones and 20 stones not matching well.  My SA also has mentioned this issue on ordering earrings separately.  She said she never suggested the idea of earrings as she knows I am not huge on earrings.  I have only two pairs of earrings which I don’t wear so much. This is only because I wear them as clips as one pierced hole has closed up after not wearing earrings for a while and I fear of loosing them while wearing.  If I end up not ordering matching earrings, I am also contemplating the idea of getting GMOP/pave 5 motif and RG pave earrings to make three as set. Do you think they will go together?


I would definitely do pave rg earrings. If you stick with rg pieces they will go with everything and avoid having 100 pairs of earrings. I am not a matchy person but love the pave earrings with stone necklaces and adding in alternating bracelet will tie together set so well.


----------



## J_love_Chanel

lynne_ross said:


> I would definitely do pave rg earrings. If you stick with rg pieces they will go with everything and avoid having 100 pairs of earrings. I am not a matchy person but love the pave earrings with stone necklaces and adding in alternating bracelet will tie together set so well.


Now I really want to try on RG pave earrings and GMOP/pave 5 motif together with GMOP 20. This also means I will most likely go for RG hammered as my next 20 as pave earrings can be worn with both 20’s. Brilliant!


----------



## BigAkoya

J_love_Chanel said:


> Thank you! I am actually kicking myself for not order matching earrings at the same time.  I worry when I order earrings separately the colour/tone/lustre of earring stones and 20 stones not matching well.  My SA also has mentioned this issue on ordering earrings separately.  She said she never suggested the idea of earrings as she knows I am not huge on earrings.  I have only two pairs of earrings which I don’t wear so much. This is only because I wear them as clips as one pierced hole has closed up after not wearing earrings for a while and I fear of loosing them while wearing.  If I end up not ordering matching earrings, I am also contemplating the idea of getting GMOP/pave 5 motif and RG pave earrings to make three as set. Do you think they will go together?


Yes, they will go great together.  For me though, I love the matching earrings on a 20.  There is something so beautiful to me as a long strand of 20s.  The eye just pops when it sees the necklace.  Then the eye keeps moving up and see matching earrings... it's such a beautiful flow to frame the face. It's such a gorgeous pop of color.

I would recommend the next time you go to the boutique, try on a YG MOP 20 and matching YG MOP earrings.  You will see in an instant what I mean by the matching set.  You will either fall in love or not... you'll know in 5 seconds.  For me, I would never get a 20 without the earrings (I hear VCA will no longer do blue agate earrings, so blue agate is now off my list).  I could live without matching bracelets, but the 20 , I need the earrings to create that flow and pop around my face. 

The RG pave earrings are of course lovely, but I personally feel the striking dark GMOP will be the star, and those pave earrings will take a back seat.  The reason is because there is so little diamonds in those earrings, it's mainly metal.  Yes, you will see them, but when competing against GMOP, GMOP will win always... the eye will always goes to the GMOP as it is so intense and striking. 

You can also try an oynx set as a test and YG pave earrings. The eye will always go to the oynx because of the intensity.  A stone is about the color pop.  A diamond is about the white bling.  These are two very different statements; it's what you want.  For me for a 20, I want the pop of a stone statement. I do bling with other diamond pieces.

Your suggested pave 5 motif and earrings are lovely as well if you want some diamonds.  For me, I prefer the purity of all stones for a stronger pop of color.   That's just my two cents.  It's all preference, and it's really what look you want.  All VCA is gorgeous, and you will have a great 3-piece set!  Hope that helps.


----------



## missie1

J_love_Chanel said:


> Thank you! Yes, it was close to 40% which I hate to think but it’s simply too beautiful that I think I made the right decision to go ahead.


You absolutely made the right decision as it’s stunning.   I love love gmop and the pave gmop bracelet will be stunning with this


----------



## glamourbag

J_love_Chanel said:


> Just picked up RG GMOP 20 motif yesterday after waiting for 9 long months! Haven’t had a chance to take a photo myself yet but adding the photo my SA sent to inform me it’s ready.  This is my first 20 motif and already loving it so much that I am planning my next 20 motif.


I missed this beauty! Congratulations. Post a pic once you do if you aren't shy!


----------



## littleunicorn

innerpeace85 said:


> In love with my latest SO pieces
> 
> RG Guilloche 5 motif necklace
> View attachment 5376280
> 
> 
> WG Hammered 10 motif necklace
> 
> 
> View attachment 5376281



They are beautiful!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

eternallove4bag said:


> Had to come here and admire this beauty again! Love the subtle glow of onyx combined with RG. It’s softer, more feminine and more romantic in my humble opinion.



Thank you sweetie!   



rosebean said:


> Wow this PG Totally changed the hush look of onyx. It feels romantic like eternallove4bag said, and it draw your heart to it! Congratulations the new beauty!



Thank you so much! 



BigAkoya said:


> This is stunning!  And yes, it is a much softer look than YG or WG, more feminine... gorgeous.  Your necklace is really beautiful.
> I prefer this over letterwood.  I love wearing pale pink and white together in the summer, and this necklace is perfect.  It is not too harsh at all, but rather, is creates a nice pop.  So for something crispy summer, visualize... something pale pink on top, white bottom, and add a splash of black to tie it together... the new Chanel black quilted slides that are selling like hotcakes (hint: get them now)?    I love mine, and I can totally see you in them with your romantic summer dresses (I do the shorts thing and it works fine too).
> 
> Did you get other matching RG oynx pieces to go with it? It will be fabulous if it's a matchy matchy set.
> Or, knowing you, you went rogue and SO-d contrasting pieces to show your creative side.
> 
> This combo just gave me an idea for Cosmo BTF lovers... I think a Cosmos RG oynx pave BTF ring would be stunning with this. I've seen the Cosmos RG WMOP pave BTF ring, and it's gorgeous.  The oynx will make it a more striking ring for those who like bold ring.  It will also soften that bezel in Cosmos (that annoying-to-me thick bezel which I've posted about).  With RG though, the bezel will highlight the RG which is the point of that bezel, to highlight the metal.  That will be a gorgeous combo.  Do you like BTF rings?  This would be gorgeous would your 20.
> 
> Congratulations on such a gorgeous piece.  I am so happy for you!



Ah, I’m so glad that you agree with me. Thank you thank you THANK YOU!!! I had a feeling the PG would soften the harshness of onyx and I was relieved to be right about that. The letterwood was definitely softer, but not the same - I needed more of a pop (but not too much). 

For me this is totally a year round piece - remember I always have soft pink going with it because of my hair. I do like the idea of the slides (I’ll definitely check them out) but I also have four neutral pair of Orans, which is a shoe I wear all summer. One is PG, and two are black (one is the older subtle sparkly black and the other is the new H outline in a silver sparkle with is much more sparkly). 

My style is transitioning just a bit - I’m still doing a lot of Zimmermann for dinner but also a lot more simple or edgy, crisp tailoring, etc. And for summer I am frequently navy/white/nautical, a style cue I got from both of my parents. I don’t like my upper legs, so shorts are pretty rare for me.

The other pieces I ordered were the matching 3-motif earrings and 5-motif bracelet, both alternating with pave. I am tempted to eventually add something in PG/MOP too. Or maybe, eventually, the WG/Onyx, but that would be far down the road.

I do like BTF rings, but that Noeud is the highest ring on my list. I have that two-part pg/wg love and it’s a great coordinating piece. 



DS2006 said:


> So gorgeous!!! I absolutely love onyx in pg! Wish my coloring worked with it!  VCA really needs to offer onyx in all three metals. It’s the one stone that looks fabulous in all three!!
> 
> Can’t wait to see the whole set!!!



Thank you! Yes, I agree! I am really suprised they dont offer onyx or wmop in pg (yes, I am considering ordering some pg/wmop too!  )


----------



## Notorious Pink

EpiFanatic said:


> Wow. This is gorgeous. Whole different vibe from YG. Can’t wait for mod shots.



As requested...(lol with the Frivole earrings I told @cafecreme15 would not coordinate with VA  )


----------



## cafecreme15

Notorious Pink said:


> As requested...(lol with the Frivole earrings I told @cafecreme15 would not coordinate with VA  )
> 
> View attachment 5387932


hahahah love this!! and of course your hair pulls it all together!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Notorious Pink said:


> As requested...(lol with the Frivole earrings I told @cafecreme15 would not coordinate with VA  )
> 
> View attachment 5387932


Love how you styled it, just peaking out between the collar. So dramatic against your fair coloring yet not at all harsh because of the RG.  This is just stunning. And I love it with the pave frivole because it’s like they aren’t meant to match but there is still a harmony about the whole look. And under that cool casual shirt. Ugh. Perfection. An example of how VCA is meant to be worn.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Notorious Pink said:


> As requested...(lol with the Frivole earrings I told @cafecreme15 would not coordinate with VA  )
> 
> View attachment 5387932


STUNNING


----------



## tenshix

Notorious Pink said:


> As requested...(lol with the Frivole earrings I told @cafecreme15 would not coordinate with VA  )
> 
> View attachment 5387932



Omg just gorgeous!! The whole look! I die


----------



## 880

Notorious Pink said:


> As requested...(lol with the Frivole earrings I told @cafecreme15 would not coordinate with VA  )
> 
> View attachment 5387932


So beautiful! And so are the Special orders! You look amazing! Hugs


----------



## missie1

Notorious Pink said:


> Picked up my 20 too! It is *exactly* what I wanted. I had tried the letterwood hoping it would darken, but it just wasn’t quite right for me. @BigAkoya in person I think the onyx appears softer with pg.
> 
> Now I’m just waiting for the other two coordinating pieces to arrive.
> 
> View attachment 5386763


Absolutely beautiful….. I love the pg with the onyx so Much better than yg onyx


----------



## missie1

Notorious Pink said:


> As requested...(lol with the Frivole earrings I told @cafecreme15 would not coordinate with VA  )
> 
> View attachment 5387932


Beautifu….looks so elegant ….the pg just blends great and doesn’t make this piece appear harsh at all.


----------



## rosebean

Notorious Pink said:


> As requested...(lol with the Frivole earrings I told @cafecreme15 would not coordinate with VA  )
> 
> View attachment 5387932


soooo stunning! all VCA pieces are beautiful, but I love the pink Ombre hair the most.  I have always wanted that hair but due to my dark hair nature, impossible to make the look you have.


----------



## J_love_Chanel

glamourbag said:


> I missed this beauty! Congratulations. Post a pic once you do if you aren't shy!


Thank you! I am terrible at taking photos but will try to post some.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Notorious Pink said:


> As requested...(lol with the Frivole earrings I told @cafecreme15 would not coordinate with VA  )
> 
> View attachment 5387932


Wow! This is simply stunning! I love all of the rose gold with the pretty pink hair!


----------



## chiaoapple

WG guilloche ten motif and 5 motif! The wait time was approximately 4 months after the quotation was released (although it took close to 6 months to get the quote after submitting the request).
it is certainly bling, but I think can look quite understated against a white shirt. I will definitely have fun trying out different styling options!
Excuse the grey quality of the bracelet shot — my lens was dirty!


----------



## nicole0612

chiaoapple said:


> WG guilloche ten motif and 5 motif! The wait time was approximately 4 months after the quotation was released (although it took close to 6 months to get the quote after submitting the request).
> it is certainly bling, but I think can look quite understated against a white shirt. I will definitely have fun trying out different styling options!
> Excuse the grey quality of the bracelet shot — my lens was dirty!
> View attachment 5389335
> View attachment 5389336


It’s really beautiful, congratulations!


----------



## marbella8

chiaoapple said:


> WG guilloche ten motif and 5 motif! The wait time was approximately 4 months after the quotation was released (although it took close to 6 months to get the quote after submitting the request).
> it is certainly bling, but I think can look quite understated against a white shirt. I will definitely have fun trying out different styling options!
> Excuse the grey quality of the bracelet shot — my lens was dirty!
> View attachment 5389335
> View attachment 5389336




Wow, stunning! Congrats!


----------



## BigAkoya

chiaoapple said:


> WG guilloche ten motif and 5 motif! The wait time was approximately 4 months after the quotation was released (although it took close to 6 months to get the quote after submitting the request).
> it is certainly bling, but I think can look quite understated against a white shirt. I will definitely have fun trying out different styling options!
> Excuse the grey quality of the bracelet shot — my lens was dirty!
> View attachment 5389335
> View attachment 5389336


It's so blingy, but that's the whole point of guilloche.  Let that metal shine and be the star... it looks great on you!  
Another fabulous set to add to your amazing collection.  Congratulations!


----------



## EpiFanatic

chiaoapple said:


> WG guilloche ten motif and 5 motif! The wait time was approximately 4 months after the quotation was released (although it took close to 6 months to get the quote after submitting the request).
> it is certainly bling, but I think can look quite understated against a white shirt. I will definitely have fun trying out different styling options!
> Excuse the grey quality of the bracelet shot — my lens was dirty!
> View attachment 5389335
> View attachment 5389336


This is gorgeous as a 10 motif. I said I would not get another 10 motif but this makes me rethink. Depending on how the light hits it, it doesn’t look “white” like the hammered WG all the time. That’s really cool. There is a liveliness to it. This will be very tempting.


----------



## tenshix

chiaoapple said:


> WG guilloche ten motif and 5 motif! The wait time was approximately 4 months after the quotation was released (although it took close to 6 months to get the quote after submitting the request).
> it is certainly bling, but I think can look quite understated against a white shirt. I will definitely have fun trying out different styling options!
> Excuse the grey quality of the bracelet shot — my lens was dirty!
> View attachment 5389335
> View attachment 5389336



Ahh so shiny and gorgeous on you!! Love!


----------



## south-of-france

chiaoapple said:


> WG guilloche ten motif and 5 motif! The wait time was approximately 4 months after the quotation was released (although it took close to 6 months to get the quote after submitting the request).
> it is certainly bling, but I think can look quite understated against a white shirt. I will definitely have fun trying out different styling options!
> Excuse the grey quality of the bracelet shot — my lens was dirty!
> View attachment 5389335
> View attachment 5389336


Just wow! Congrats on these beauties.


----------



## BWM

chiaoapple said:


> WG guilloche ten motif and 5 motif! The wait time was approximately 4 months after the quotation was released (although it took close to 6 months to get the quote after submitting the request).
> it is certainly bling, but I think can look quite understated against a white shirt. I will definitely have fun trying out different styling options!
> Excuse the grey quality of the bracelet shot — my lens was dirty!
> View attachment 5389335
> View attachment 5389336



I love this WG set!  Please post more pics if you can!


----------



## missie1

chiaoapple said:


> WG guilloche ten motif and 5 motif! The wait time was approximately 4 months after the quotation was released (although it took close to 6 months to get the quote after submitting the request).
> it is certainly bling, but I think can look quite understated against a white shirt. I will definitely have fun trying out different styling options!
> Excuse the grey quality of the bracelet shot — my lens was dirty!
> View attachment 5389335
> View attachment 5389336


Beautiful


----------



## Notorious Pink

chiaoapple said:


> WG guilloche ten motif and 5 motif! The wait time was approximately 4 months after the quotation was released (although it took close to 6 months to get the quote after submitting the request).
> it is certainly bling, but I think can look quite understated against a white shirt. I will definitely have fun trying out different styling options!
> Excuse the grey quality of the bracelet shot — my lens was dirty!
> View attachment 5389335
> View attachment 5389336


This is SO beautiful! Congratulations!!


----------



## lynne_ross

chiaoapple said:


> WG guilloche ten motif and 5 motif! The wait time was approximately 4 months after the quotation was released (although it took close to 6 months to get the quote after submitting the request).
> it is certainly bling, but I think can look quite understated against a white shirt. I will definitely have fun trying out different styling options!
> Excuse the grey quality of the bracelet shot — my lens was dirty!
> View attachment 5389335
> View attachment 5389336


Gorgeous. Would be curious on your thoughts on the hammered wg necklace vs wg guilloche since you have both!!


----------



## glamourbag

chiaoapple said:


> WG guilloche ten motif and 5 motif! The wait time was approximately 4 months after the quotation was released (although it took close to 6 months to get the quote after submitting the request).
> it is certainly bling, but I think can look quite understated against a white shirt. I will definitely have fun trying out different styling options!
> Excuse the grey quality of the bracelet shot — my lens was dirty!
> View attachment 5389335
> View attachment 5389336


Congratulations on this beautiful set!


----------



## DS2006

chiaoapple said:


> WG guilloche ten motif and 5 motif! The wait time was approximately 4 months after the quotation was released (although it took close to 6 months to get the quote after submitting the request).
> it is certainly bling, but I think can look quite understated against a white shirt. I will definitely have fun trying out different styling options!
> Excuse the grey quality of the bracelet shot — my lens was dirty!
> View attachment 5389335
> View attachment 5389336


This is really gorgeous! You may have posted this somewhere else, but I wondered if they confirmed if this is being added to the regular stock and if they removed the SO fee for you?


----------



## chiaoapple

Thanks everyone for the kind words! I am so happy with the pieces.



lynne_ross said:


> Gorgeous. Would be curious on your thoughts on the hammered wg necklace vs wg guilloche since you have both!!


I was wondering the same as I waited for the WG guilouche to arrive! There was a half second where I worried that the two may be a bit redundant, but of course they are so different in terms of both looks and the impression they give. Hammered WG does look like a “cousin” of the diamond pave, but can also be super casual like the hammered YG. For the WG guilloche, there is nothing diamond like about it — it’s eye-catching high shine with interesting shadows depending on the lighting. Quite a dynamic piece! 



DS2006 said:


> This is really gorgeous! You may have posted this somewhere else, but I wondered if they confirmed if this is being added to the regular stock and if they removed the SO fee for you?


Hi, thank you! No info, but I talked to my SA and shared my concerns about potentially paying higher price for items that would be available at lower price in foreseeable future. Her feedback to me made me feel comfortable that VCA will treat me fairly


----------



## Suzie

chiaoapple said:


> WG guilloche ten motif and 5 motif! The wait time was approximately 4 months after the quotation was released (although it took close to 6 months to get the quote after submitting the request).
> it is certainly bling, but I think can look quite understated against a white shirt. I will definitely have fun trying out different styling options!
> Excuse the grey quality of the bracelet shot — my lens was dirty!
> View attachment 5389335
> View attachment 5389336


How stunning! I think I am in trouble if this becomes a permanent line.


----------



## lovejewels79

chiaoapple said:


> WG guilloche ten motif and 5 motif! The wait time was approximately 4 months after the quotation was released (although it took close to 6 months to get the quote after submitting the request).
> it is certainly bling, but I think can look quite understated against a white shirt. I will definitely have fun trying out different styling options!
> Excuse the grey quality of the bracelet shot — my lens was dirty!
> View attachment 5389335
> View attachment 5389336



this is very pretty! Love it  may i know what is the markup for this special order as compared to the usual yellow gold guilloche? Thanks


----------



## chiaoapple

lovejewels79 said:


> this is very pretty! Love it  may i know what is the markup for this special order as compared to the usual yellow gold guilloche? Thanks


Hi, thank you! It is 35%.


----------



## A bottle of Red

@chiaoapple absolutely pops on you & looks stunning!


----------



## lovejewels79

chiaoapple said:


> Hi, thank you! It is 35%.



thank you


----------



## innerpeace85

@chiaoapple Love the Guilloche pieces!  Congrats!!
Can you please post pic of WG Guilloche and Hammered pieces next to each other? Thanks!


----------



## innerpeace85

My SO request for RG Guilloche Vintage Alhambra earrings was approved after 4 months of wait. I was quoted $6650 before taxes and 9.5 months excluding August for production time.


----------



## chiaoapple

innerpeace85 said:


> @chiaoapple Love the Guilloche pieces!  Congrats!!
> Can you please post pic of WG Guilloche and Hammered pieces next to each other? Thanks!


Here you go, I tried to do a couple different angles. As you can see, the WG hammered will give you an uniform pave-like look, whilst the guilloche will play with the light.


----------



## DeryaHm

Has anyone tried to SO the magic butterfly in turquoise?  I think it would be so fun for summer (summer 2023 give delays lol). I somehow got the impression from other threads that they weren't taking any turquoise SOs, or maybe I'm confusing and it's just lapis, not both


----------



## JewelryLover101

Safa said:


> Has anyone tried to SO the magic butterfly in turquoise?  I think it would be so fun for summer (summer 2023 give delays lol). I somehow got the impression from other threads that they weren't taking any turquoise SOs, or maybe I'm confusing and it's just lapis, not both


What is the magic butterfly? They just introduced the turquoise butterfly pendant, ring and earrings as regular inventory. I think anything turquoise may be more difficult to SO given the very limited availability in VCA’s lineup. Of course I’m sure this varies based on whose asking and the particular boutique policies.


----------



## DeryaHm

JewelryLover101 said:


> What is the magic butterfly? They just introduced the turquoise butterfly pendant, ring and earrings as regular inventory. I think anything turquoise may be more difficult to SO given the very limited availability in VCA’s lineup. Of course I’m sure this varies based on whose asking and the particular boutique policies.



Sorry, it’s the lucky butterfly.  









						Lucky Alhambra butterfly pendant - VCARD99500 - Van Cleef & Arpels
					

Lucky Alhambra butterfly pendant, 18K yellow gold, white mother-of-pearl.




					www.vancleefarpels.com
				




I’ve had quite a week, but tbh might have messed the name up anyway.

It’s regular stock in MOP and TE. I’m not sure but I think it was previously also WG turquoise. IIRC someone posted one on another thread recently


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> WG guilloche ten motif and 5 motif! The wait time was approximately 4 months after the quotation was released (although it took close to 6 months to get the quote after submitting the request).
> it is certainly bling, but I think can look quite understated against a white shirt. I will definitely have fun trying out different styling options!
> Excuse the grey quality of the bracelet shot — my lens was dirty!
> View attachment 5389335
> View attachment 5389336


Absolutely Mesmerizing! Congrats @chiaoapple


----------



## eternallove4bag

innerpeace85 said:


> My SO request for RG Guilloche Vintage Alhambra earrings was approved after 4 months of wait. I was quoted $6650 before taxes and 9.5 months excluding August for production time.


Yay, you will have the set complete


----------



## lynne_ross

Safa said:


> Sorry, it’s the lucky butterfly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky Alhambra butterfly pendant - VCARD99500 - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> Lucky Alhambra butterfly pendant, 18K yellow gold, white mother-of-pearl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve had quite a week, but tbh might have messed the name up anyway.
> 
> It’s regular stock in MOP and TE. I’m not sure but I think it was previously also WG turquoise. IIRC someone posted one on another thread recently


Vca use to produce this in TQ. May have only been in wg. I would think you can only buy it in resale market these days.


----------



## DeryaHm

lynne_ross said:


> Vca use to produce this in TQ. May have only been in wg. I would think you can only buy it in resale market these days.



I’ve only seen WG. I haven’t tried buying resale and would be a little nervous but had though maybe the fact that they used to make it and it’s not much turquoise might be in my favor for an SO. I still have a hoped for SO I haven’t acted on, then my MTO GMOP 20, so quite the full wish list. Maybe by the time I get around to asking about this they’ll have brought it back into production  I’m sure not, but that’s my hope on the GMOP 20. I was excited about the pave but don’t think I’ll actually get it. I like the consistency of all the same stone on a 20. Not a 10 person, but I agree with those who think the pave GMOP would be great as a 10


----------



## Suzie

chiaoapple said:


> Here you go, I tried to do a couple different angles. As you can see, the WG hammered will give you an uniform pave-like look, whilst the guilloche will play with the light.
> View attachment 5392491
> View attachment 5392493
> View attachment 5392494
> View attachment 5392491
> View attachment 5392493
> View attachment 5392494


Hi, where did you source your WG hammered piece. I have a 10 motif vintage piece I purchased from Betteridge.


----------



## DS2006

Suzie said:


> Hi, where did you source your WG hammered piece. I have a 10 motif vintage piece I purchased from Betteridge.


I don't mean to answer for her, but since I have the bracelet just like hers, I will tell you that mine was VCA special order.


----------



## innerpeace85

chiaoapple said:


> Here you go, I tried to do a couple different angles. As you can see, the WG hammered will give you an uniform pave-like look, whilst the guilloche will play with the light.
> View attachment 5392491
> View attachment 5392493
> View attachment 5392494
> View attachment 5392491
> View attachment 5392493
> View attachment 5392494


Thank you so much! Both are stunning 
Do you prefer hammered due to inform pave look?


----------



## chiaoapple

DS2006 said:


> I don't mean to answer for her, but since I have the bracelet just like hers, I will tell you that mine was VCA special order.


Yes it was indeed special order. A few other members also have the bracelet and / or necklace.
@Suzie hope you were lucky to get it from Betteridge without the mark up paid for special orders!


----------



## chiaoapple

innerpeace85 said:


> Thank you so much! Both are stunning
> Do you prefer hammered due to inform pave look?


Hmmmm I can’t say which I prefer as they are so different, despite both being WG. It’s just like how I feel about my hammered YG vs YG guilloche, they are for different outfits or moods!


----------



## Suzie

DS2006 said:


> I don't mean to answer for her, but since I have the bracelet just like hers, I will tell you that mine was VCA special order.


Thank you, so once again paying a premium.


----------



## Suzie

chiaoapple said:


> Yes it was indeed special order. A few other members also have the bracelet and / or necklace.
> @Suzie hope you were lucky to get it from Betteridge without the mark up paid for special orders!


I did not pay a mark up at all. To be honest I would have to look around the house to find the invoice but I did purchase the piece about 11-12 years ago. Mine is a 10 motif, here is a photo. I would love it if they bring out the WG Guilloche as I could add the hammered one and make a 20 motif.


----------



## chiaoapple

Suzie said:


> I did not pay a mark up at all. To be honest I would have to look around the house to find the invoice but I did purchase the piece about 11-12 years ago. Mine is a 10 motif, here is a photo. I would love it if they bring out the WG Guilloche as I could add the hammered one and make a 20 motif.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394780


Oh congrats (very belatedly)! What a great find. I think you have a true “vintage” piece that was made previously as part of the regular line — are the motifs a bit smaller in size compared to your more recent pieces? If you SO now, the size will be the uniform Alhambra vintage size.
Yes I am totally planning to link the hammered WG 10 with the guilloche WG 10, great minds think alike    Just hope the the weight won‘t be too much.


----------



## Suzie

chiaoapple said:


> Oh congrats (very belatedly)! What a great find. I think you have a true “vintage” piece that was made previously as part of the regular line — are the motifs a bit smaller in size compared to your more recent pieces? If you SO now, the size will be the uniform Alhambra vintage size.
> Yes I am totally planning to link the hammered WG 10 with the guilloche WG 10, great minds think alike    Just hope the the weight won‘t be too much.


You are right the motifs are smaller, when I purchased they said that it was vintage.


----------



## J_love_Chanel

Ok so here is a mod shot of my new 20 motif.  As you can see, I am absolutely horrendous at taking any photos so please excuse my not so great photo.


----------



## nicole0612

J_love_Chanel said:


> Ok so here is a mod shot of my new 20 motif.  As you can see, I am absolutely horrendous at taking any photos so please excuse my not so great photo.


Gorgeous! I love GMOP.


----------



## glamourbag

J_love_Chanel said:


> Ok so here is a mod shot of my new 20 motif.  As you can see, I am absolutely horrendous at taking any photos so please excuse my not so great photo.


GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## missie1

J_love_Chanel said:


> Ok so here is a mod shot of my new 20 motif.  As you can see, I am absolutely horrendous at taking any photos so please excuse my not so great photo.


Beautiful….my absolute favorite stone.


----------



## eternallove4bag

J_love_Chanel said:


> Ok so here is a mod shot of my new 20 motif.  As you can see, I am absolutely horrendous at taking any photos so please excuse my not so great photo.


So pretty! I love GMOP.


----------



## rosebean

J_love_Chanel said:


> Ok so here is a mod shot of my new 20 motif.  As you can see, I am absolutely horrendous at taking any photos so please excuse my not so great photo.


Beautiful GMOP, congratulations


----------



## BigAkoya

J_love_Chanel said:


> Ok so here is a mod shot of my new 20 motif.  As you can see, I am absolutely horrendous at taking any photos so please excuse my not so great photo.


This is beautiful, and it looks gorgeous on you!  Congratulations!  
Now you're addicted I'm sure.... matching earrings and bracelets!


----------



## J_love_Chanel

Thank you everyone! Yes, I absolutely love my first 20 motif!  I am finding myself wearing this piece everyday with super casual outfits which I am very surprised.  It’s such an easy piece to throw on with anything and everything.  If anyone is contemplating whether to get 20 or not, I would strongly recommend now that I own one and know how versatile it is. 
I have not tried on pave earrings and pave alternating bracelet yet but plan to do so in next couple weeks.


----------



## J_love_Chanel

BigAkoya said:


> This is beautiful, and it looks gorgeous on you!  Congratulations!
> Now you're addicted I'm sure.... matching earrings and bracelets!


Yes, I would love the matching earrings and bracelet in all stone but again I am really afraid of stones not matching with my 20 motif. I have heard from this forum if pieces are not to one’s liking, you can turn it down?  However, my SA tells me SO pieces can’t be turned down just because you don’t like the finished piece.  Is she wrong? Slightly confused as I have heard different things.


----------



## missie1

J_love_Chanel said:


> Yes, I would love the matching earrings and bracelet in all stone but again I am really afraid of stones not matching with my 20 motif. I have heard from this forum if pieces are not to one’s liking, you can turn it down?  However, my SA tells me SO pieces can’t be turned down just because you don’t like the finished piece.  Is she wrong? Slightly confused as I have heard different things.


Of course you can refuse a MTO.  You don’t get your deposit returned but it’s still there as store credit.   The MTO for gmop is from a preapproved list so much different from SO that requires approval from Paris.  It’s frowned upon and potentially could impact your SO getting approved in future.


----------



## J_love_Chanel

missie1 said:


> Of course you can refuse a MTO.  You don’t get your deposit returned but it’s still there as store credit.   The MTO for gmop is from a preapproved list so much different from SO that requires approval from Paris.  It’s frowned upon and potentially could impact your SO getting approved in future.


Thank you for the breakdown! 
I am still confused what are considered MTO or SO. My SA referred to my GMOP 20 as SO one minute then referred to it as MTO next time so I couldn’t quite tell what’s what. 
so MTO can be turned down in a form of store credit? But my SA mentioned previously that I simply could not just refuse the GMOP 20 even if I end up not liking it?  Of course, I ended up loving it- thank god but what if I didn’t..?? Gosh..Maybe I should ask her directly what’s the deal here re: MTO, SO, and etc.
On a separate note, is noeud ring considers MTO? I am thinking of ordering it but couldn’t be sure where this ring stands.


----------



## missie1

J_love_Chanel said:


> Thank you for the breakdown!
> I am still confused what are considered MTO or SO. My SA referred to my GMOP 20 as SO one minute then referred to it as MTO next time so I couldn’t quite tell what’s what.
> so MTO can be turned down in a form of store credit? But my SA mentioned previously that I simply could not just refuse the GMOP 20 even if I end up not liking it?  Of course, I ended up loving it- thank god but what if I didn’t..?? Gosh..Maybe I should ask her directly what’s the deal here re: MTO, SO, and etc.
> On a separate note, is noeud ring considers MTO? I am thinking of ordering it but couldn’t be sure where this ring stands.





J_love_Chanel said:


> Thank you for the breakdown!
> I am still confused what are considered MTO or SO. My SA referred to my GMOP 20 as SO one minute then referred to it as MTO next time so I couldn’t quite tell what’s what.
> so MTO can be turned down in a form of store credit? But my SA mentioned previously that I simply could not just refuse the GMOP 20 even if I end up not liking it?  Of course, I ended up loving it- thank god but what if I didn’t..?? Gosh..Maybe I should ask her directly what’s the deal here re: MTO, SO, and etc.
> On a separate note, is noeud ring considers MTO? I am thinking of ordering it but couldn’t be sure where this ring stands.


If you didn’t like it then you can refuse it.  They probably won’t allow you to reorder the refused combo again.  They use SO and MTO interchangeably so it gets confusing.  I will have to defer to our ring guru @BigAkoya to advise about Noeud.


----------



## BigAkoya

J_love_Chanel said:


> Yes, I would love the matching earrings and bracelet in all stone but again I am really afraid of stones not matching with my 20 motif. I have heard from this forum if pieces are not to one’s liking, you can turn it down?  However, my SA tells me SO pieces can’t be turned down just because you don’t like the finished piece.  Is she wrong? Slightly confused as I have heard different things.


I would not worry if they are not exact matchy matchy.  I have a lot of pearls, and every strand, bracelet, earring is unique.
A pearl is unique, created by nature, a one of a kind.  For me, the beauty of wearing a GMOP far exceeds if each piece is an exact match; the underlying tone will be the same... all GMOP.  It's not like you're mixing WMOP and GMOP.  You are doing all GMOP, and the pieces will all be in the same theme.

I have a WG MOP set (20, VA earrings, 2 bracelets), and my favorite part of the set is how the earrings match the 20.
This creates a continuous flow from the torso, all the way up the face.  It lengthens the body to me.

Just my thoughts.  Good luck in your decision.

ETA:  Thinking what you could do... I just remembered my SA and I were talking about a SO ring using carnelian as the stone.  He then mentioned carnelian varies a lot, but I could pick the shade I wanted.  He then added that some clients who want to add to an existing collection bring in their pieces.  Since we were talking carnelian, he specifically mentioned this stone as carnelian varies a lot.  You could do that if you are super worried; then order the rest of the pieces at the same time (e.g. earrings, bracelets).  GMOP of course does not vary like carnelian, which can range from orange-red to brown-red.


----------



## BigAkoya

missie1 said:


> If you didn’t like it then you can refuse it.  They probably won’t allow you to reorder the refused combo again.  They use SO and MTO interchangeably so it gets confusing.  I will have to defer to our ring guru @BigAkoya to advise about Noeud.


@J_love_Chanel
For Noeud, that would be @lynne_ross who has the magnificent Noeud.  She has that gorgeous ring.  I would think it's just a MTO, that ring is a stock ring that is not readily stocked.   .  There is no special configuration, but Ms. @lynne_ross just purchased one and knows all about it!
The stunning ring is super fabulous on her!  I hope she can do a mod shot!  I haven't seen the family that ring for a while!.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> @J_love_Chanel
> For Noeud, that would be @lynne_ross who has the magnificent Noeud.  She has that gorgeous ring.  I would think it's just a MTO, that ring is a stock ring that is not readily stocked.   .  There is no special configuration, but Ms. @lynne_ross just purchased one and knows all about it!
> The stunning ring is super fabulous on her!  I hope she can do a mod shot!  I haven't seen the family that ring for a while!.
> 
> View attachment 5397982


Haha! I will try and take a picture of the buns with vca this weekend. Off to the beach now. 

For the noeud I think it is still produced just not on website. With shortage of inventory folks will likely need to order their size like they do any other ring right now.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> @J_love_Chanel
> For Noeud, that would be @lynne_ross who has the magnificent Noeud.  She has that gorgeous ring.  I would think it's just a MTO, that ring is a stock ring that is not readily stocked.   .  There is no special configuration, but Ms. @lynne_ross just purchased one and knows all about it!
> The stunning ring is super fabulous on her!  I hope she can do a mod shot!  I haven't seen the family that ring for a while!.
> 
> View attachment 5397982


They were not in the photo mood, here is my best for today with the noeud. 
I don’t have a special order to pay yet… will post once arrive (not on theme with thread…).


----------



## glamourbag

lynne_ross said:


> They were not in the photo mood, here is my best for today with the noeud.
> I don’t have a special order to pay yet… will post once arrive (not on theme with thread…).


How adorable! I hope you had a great weekend. On another note: does VCA's Noeud have other pieces in its collection? I dont recall seeing anything. Perhaps its because its SO?


----------



## lynne_ross

glamourbag said:


> How adorable! I hope you had a great weekend. On another note: does VCA's Noeud have other pieces in its collection? I dont recall seeing anything. Perhaps its because its SO?


There was a bracelet that was all white gold. Not sure if you can order it. I bet it is  4 times cost of ring. There was also a prior collection with yg and yellow diamonds.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> They were not in the photo mood, here is my best for today with the noeud.
> I don’t have a special order to pay yet… will post once arrive (not on theme with thread…).


They are so super cute!  I love how they are always hanging next to each other, true buddies! Thank you so much for sharing your bunnies!  

And of course, I love your Noeud!  It’s so gorgeous.


----------



## jenayb

Today's arrivals... wanted to share. 

WG hammered 20 motif, and GMOP/YG vintage earrings.


----------



## krawford

jenaywins said:


> Today's arrivals... wanted to share.
> 
> WG hammered 20 motif, and GMOP/YG vintage earrings.
> 
> View attachment 5400450
> 
> 
> View attachment 5400451


Stunning!!! Those GMOP with yellow gold earrings are what I would have ordered as well.


----------



## nicole0612

jenaywins said:


> Today's arrivals... wanted to share.
> 
> WG hammered 20 motif, and GMOP/YG vintage earrings.
> 
> View attachment 5400450
> 
> 
> View attachment 5400451


Fabulous!! So happy for you!


----------



## jenayb

krawford said:


> Stunning!!! Those GMOP with yellow gold earrings are what I would have ordered as well.



Thank you! GMOP is so funny to me how it pulls the colour of the surrounding metal and totally changes its look.. I have some RG GMOP pieces that look totally different.  



nicole0612 said:


> Fabulous!! So happy for you!


----------



## glamourbag

jenaywins said:


> Today's arrivals... wanted to share.
> 
> WG hammered 20 motif, and GMOP/YG vintage earrings.
> 
> View attachment 5400450
> 
> 
> View attachment 5400451


Those are beauties. Wow! I can't wait to see that 20 on you!


----------



## lynne_ross

jenaywins said:


> Today's arrivals... wanted to share.
> 
> WG hammered 20 motif, and GMOP/YG vintage earrings.
> 
> View attachment 5400450
> 
> 
> View attachment 5400451


Looove the necklace. I want the 10 motif!


----------



## Lien

jenaywins said:


> Thank you! GMOP is so funny to me how it pulls the colour of the surrounding metal and totally changes its look.. I have some RG GMOP pieces that look totally different.



GORGEOUS bling bling!

Would it be possible for you to describe the differences or maybe if you wouldn't mind, put the YG and RG grey MOP pieces together and take a pic?  Please?

I am thinking of placing an SO for grey MOP vintage earrings.  Can't make up my mind if I want RG or YG.

Thank you.


----------



## Notorious Pink

lynne_ross said:


> They were not in the photo mood, here is my best for today with the noeud.
> I don’t have a special order to pay yet… will post once arrive (not on theme with thread…).


OMG this ring is so ridiculously good!


----------



## Notorious Pink

jenaywins said:


> Today's arrivals... wanted to share.
> 
> WG hammered 20 motif, and GMOP/YG vintage earrings.
> 
> View attachment 5400450
> 
> 
> View attachment 5400451


Huge congratulations, sweetie!

Of course I love the 20 (stunning!), but the gmop with the YG is really special. I love how VCA picked that GMOP with such a particular sheen. Really very special!


----------



## jenayb

Lien said:


> GORGEOUS bling bling!
> 
> Would it be possible for you to describe the differences or maybe if you wouldn't mind, put the YG and RG grey MOP pieces together and take a pic?  Please?
> 
> I am thinking of placing an SO for grey MOP vintage earrings.  Can't make up my mind if I want RG or YG.
> 
> Thank you.



Thanks, gf!  

Yes, absolutely! Here are some comparison shots - I hope they help! I only have the RG/GMOP bracelet in this size for comparison, but here you go! I'm not sure if it translates, but to me the YG pulls much more green out of the stone, whereas the RG pulls pink. I think that is the largest difference so depending on what colour you really want to show, that would be my biggest comparative point.


----------



## jenayb

glamourbag said:


> Those are beauties. Wow! I can't wait to see that 20 on you!



Thanks girl!! I love it doubled - I think that's how I'll wear it the most.  



lynne_ross said:


> Looove the necklace. I want the 10 motif!



Me too!!! I would love to have the 10 next.  



Notorious Pink said:


> Huge congratulations, sweetie!
> 
> Of course I love the 20 (stunning!), but the gmop with the YG is really special. I love how VCA picked that GMOP with such a particular sheen. Really very special!



Thank you so much babe!!  I agree that the 20 is obviously WOW, but the earrings really are special, especially in person. The YG plays particularly well with the GMOP.


----------



## Lien

jenaywins said:


> Thanks, gf!
> 
> Yes, absolutely! Here are some comparison shots - I hope they help! I only have the RG/GMOP bracelet in this size for comparison, but here you go! I'm not sure if it translates, but to me the YG pulls much more green out of the stone, whereas the RG pulls pink. I think that is the largest difference so depending on what colour you really want to show, that would be my biggest comparative point.
> View attachment 5400673
> 
> View attachment 5400674
> 
> 
> View attachment 5400675
> View attachment 5400676


Wow.  Thank you sooo much.    

I definitely see what you mean. That's incredible!


----------



## jenayb

Lien said:


> Wow.  Thank you sooo much.
> 
> I definitely see what you mean. That's incredible!



Of course!!  

It's funny how different the surrounding metal can change the aesthetic of the stone so drastically. The YG almost feels more masculine to me, if that makes sense.


----------



## eternallove4bag

jenaywins said:


> Today's arrivals... wanted to share.
> 
> WG hammered 20 motif, and GMOP/YG vintage earrings.
> 
> View attachment 5400450
> 
> 
> View attachment 5400451


Two stunning beauties! Congrats girl!


----------



## jenayb

eternallove4bag said:


> Two stunning beauties! Congrats girl!



Thank you, babe!


----------



## BigAkoya

jenaywins said:


> Today's arrivals... wanted to share.
> 
> WG hammered 20 motif, and GMOP/YG vintage earrings.
> 
> View attachment 5400450
> 
> 
> View attachment 5400451


Congratulations on your new pieces.  The WG hammered 20 is beautiful!


----------



## Pursi

jenaywins said:


> Today's arrivals... wanted to share.
> 
> WG hammered 20 motif, and GMOP/YG vintage earrings.
> 
> View attachment 5400450
> 
> 
> View attachment 5400451


wow, love them! so nice.


----------



## sjunky13

jenaywins said:


> Today's arrivals... wanted to share.
> 
> WG hammered 20 motif, and GMOP/YG vintage earrings.
> 
> View attachment 5400450
> 
> 
> View attachment 5400451


Congrats! I love you wear all metal colors!!


----------



## jenayb

BigAkoya said:


> Congratulations on your new pieces.  The WG hammered 20 is beautiful!



Thank you! I can only hope to have half of the knowledge of jewelry that you do someday.  

I love your posts, wisdom, and all that you have to say in this forum.  



Pursi said:


> wow, love them! so nice.



 



sjunky13 said:


> Congrats! I love you wear all metal colors!!



Thanks, girl! I do love to mix and match!


----------



## Suzie

jenaywins said:


> Today's arrivals... wanted to share.
> 
> WG hammered 20 motif, and GMOP/YG vintage earrings.
> 
> View attachment 5400450
> 
> 
> View attachment 5400451


Just stunning, can I ask you is the white gold hammered the same size as the current motifs. My vintage 10 motif piece has smaller size motifs.


----------



## jenayb

Suzie said:


> Just stunning, can I ask you is the white gold hammered the same size as the current motifs. My vintage 10 motif piece has smaller size motifs.



Thank you! They’re the same size as the current motifs, yep! 
It’s a really heavy, substantial piece.


----------



## mikimoto007

glamourbag said:


> How adorable! I hope you had a great weekend. On another note: does VCA's Noeud have other pieces in its collection? I dont recall seeing anything. Perhaps its because its SO?



It actually featured the bracelet on the gram recently. I think Kirsten Dunst wore it to the met years ago. I could have sworn there were earrings, but I can't find them now...


----------



## glamourbag

mikimoto007 said:


> It actually featured the bracelet on the gram recently. I think Kirsten Dunst wore it to the met years ago. I could have sworn there were earrings, but I can't find them now...


I googled it and what a WOW it is! Im sure its a fortune but its stunning


----------



## mikimoto007

glamourbag said:


> I googled it and what a WOW it is! Im sure its a fortune but its stunning



Isn't it stunning? Gotta get that cost per wear down.


----------



## chiaoapple

jenaywins said:


> Today's arrivals... wanted to share.
> 
> WG hammered 20 motif, and GMOP/YG vintage earrings.
> 
> View attachment 5400450
> 
> 
> View attachment 5400451


Such amazing choices for SO! Enjoy your pieces and dying to see the WG hammered in action!


----------



## jenayb

chiaoapple said:


> Such amazing choices for SO! Enjoy your pieces and dying to see the WG hammered in action!



Thank you!! I can’t wait to wear it out!


----------



## jenayb

I thought maybe this might be a helpful comparison photo to those considering what metal to pair with GMOP per an earlier post from @Lien ...  

WG Magic, YG Vintage, RG 5 motif. The surrounding metal with GMOP, as I suppose with many options, totally changes the aesthetic and feel of the piece.


----------



## innerpeace85

jenaywins said:


> Today's arrivals... wanted to share.
> 
> WG hammered 20 motif, and GMOP/YG vintage earrings.
> 
> View attachment 5400450
> 
> 
> View attachment 5400451


Congrats! Love your SO pieces


----------



## innerpeace85

Hi,
I am thinking about doing SO for 2 motif earrings in RG with WMOP. What do you think between these 2 choices? I used Ginza edition pendant with my 5 motif bracelets for the pics.
RG pave+ WMOP



2 motif RG MOP:


----------



## eternallove4bag

innerpeace85 said:


> Hi,
> I am thinking about doing SO for 2 motif earrings in RG with WMOP. What do you think between these 2 choices? I used Ginza edition pendant with my 5 motif bracelets for the pics.
> RG pave+ WMOP
> View attachment 5402735
> 
> 
> 2 motif RG MOP:
> View attachment 5402736


You know my answer


----------



## BigAkoya

innerpeace85 said:


> Hi,
> I am thinking about doing SO for 2 motif earrings in RG with WMOP. What do you think between these 2 choices? I used Ginza edition pendant with my 5 motif bracelets for the pics.
> RG pave+ WMOP
> View attachment 5402735
> 
> 
> 2 motif RG MOP:
> View attachment 5402736


My two cents if I may...
I like two WMOP motifs.  The earrings pop.  To me, the 2-motif earrings using a stone are not about diamond bling, it is about stone pop!

In the first phot, the smaller vintage size pave motif takes a back seat against the larger WMOP.  The eye first sees that WMOP, and the vintage page motif is secondary, almost a bit lost to me in the sense my eye has to look for it.  

In the second photo, the earring pops! It's not just about the big motif or the small motif; it's about the entire statement earring!  Two WMOPs make a great statement, and it's a nice flow!  My eye doesn't have to find the earrings; they scream "look at me." 

I vote the two WMOPs!  Just my two cents.  Hope that helps in your decision.


----------



## lynne_ross

innerpeace85 said:


> Hi,
> I am thinking about doing SO for 2 motif earrings in RG with WMOP. What do you think between these 2 choices? I used Ginza edition pendant with my 5 motif bracelets for the pics.
> RG pave+ WMOP
> View attachment 5402735
> 
> 
> 2 motif RG MOP:
> View attachment 5402736


Both are gorgeous!


----------



## innerpeace85

eternallove4bag said:


> You know my answer


Yes I know


----------



## innerpeace85

BigAkoya said:


> My two cents if I may...
> I like two WMOP motifs.  The earrings pop.  To me, the 2-motif earrings using a stone are not about diamond bling, it is about stone pop!
> 
> In the first phot, the smaller vintage size pave motif takes a back seat against the larger WMOP.  The eye first sees that WMOP, and the vintage page motif is secondary, almost a bit lost to me in the sense my eye has to look for it.
> 
> In the second photo, the earring pops! It's not just about the big motif or the small motif; it's about the entire statement earring!  Two WMOPs make a great statement, and it's a nice flow!  My eye doesn't have to find the earrings; they scream "look at me."
> 
> I vote the two WMOPs!  Just my two cents.  Hope that helps in your decision.


Thanks for sharing your thoughts! I wear my Frivole, Vintage Alhambra and Lotus earrings as everyday earrings. So I am trying to find a dressier pair. I love both the options but I am wondering which would suit what I am looking for.


----------



## BigAkoya

innerpeace85 said:


> Thanks for sharing your thoughts! I wear my Frivole, Vintage Alhambra and Lotus earrings as everyday earrings. So I am trying to find a dressier pair. I love both the options but I am wondering which would suit what I am looking for.


I do too!  I wear my Frivole pave and Lotus as everyday earrings also. So... since you wear those as everyday...

For dressy, I would get the Snowflake earrings.  I love the Snowflake earrings!  If you can wear big drop earrings, the Snowflake earrings to me are the bomb!  No other earring screams black tie dressy elegant to me.

To me, just because an earring is big and dangling does not always mean it's dressy.  I see lots of women in jeans/shorts with big dangling earrings, very casual.  The WMOP 2-motif to me is not a dressy look; it's a bold, fun, big earring look.  Yes, you could try and dress it up by wearing a dressier outfit of course.  However, the Snowflake collection in no way can be interpreted as casual; it is dressy bling at its finest!

If you are choosing only between the two Alhambra two motifs, I still vote the two WMOP.  It stands out more and can look more elegant with a dressy outfit. I know the pave has little diamonds, but they are so small there's not much bling factor, so you see more metal than diamond.  And... a lot of metal in jewelry is definitely not a dressy look.  That's just my thoughts of course.

Snowflake is so gorgeous!  Maybe try those on.  I bet they will pop on you!


----------



## lynne_ross

innerpeace85 said:


> Thanks for sharing your thoughts! I wear my Frivole, Vintage Alhambra and Lotus earrings as everyday earrings. So I am trying to find a dressier pair. I love both the options but I am wondering which would suit what I am looking for.


I agree with BigA. I find the 2 motif pair to be more casual. Which is why I ended up with the lucky pair. I wear them with flowery dresses and chin my cream sweaters. Even when Kate Middleton wore the two motifs at formal events I found the earring type to not match the formality and appeared too casual. If you love the two motif pair I would go with the all mop. Then search for another pair for ‘dressier’ days.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> I agree with BigA. I find the 2 motif pair to be more casual. Which is why I ended up with the lucky pair. I wear them with flowery dresses and chin my cream sweaters. Even when Kate Middleton wore the two motifs at formal events I found the earring type to not match the formality and appeared too casual. If you love the two motif pair I would go with the all mop. Then search for another pair for ‘dressier’ days.


I thought the same about Kate!  I loved her VCA set, but not with her dress... it seemed out of place and yes, too casual.  True or not, I read Charles gave the VCA set to her as a gift.  Perhaps she wanted to wear them in public to show her appreciation which I would admire if she wore it for that reason (gifts...yes... sometimes we need to wear that big Hello Kitty plastic ring to show our appreciation!     )

Now Camilla and her Snowflake set... I love it!  Although... I often wonder why she wears the Snowflake pendant and not the collar necklace.  I think the Snowflake collar necklace is fabulous with the Snowflake earrings.


----------



## Lien

jenaywins said:


> I thought maybe this might be a helpful comparison photo to those considering what metal to pair with GMOP per an earlier post from @Lien ...
> 
> WG Magic, YG Vintage, RG 5 motif. The surrounding metal with GMOP, as I suppose with many options, totally changes the aesthetic and feel of the piece.
> 
> View attachment 5402627
> View attachment 5402628



Wow, that's absolutely amazing!

Thanks for posting.


----------



## RAAAAV

I am wanting a 20 motif lapis. Is this an impossible ask?


----------



## RAAAAV

jenaywins said:


> I thought maybe this might be a helpful comparison photo to those considering what metal to pair with GMOP per an earlier post from @Lien ...
> 
> WG Magic, YG Vintage, RG 5 motif. The surrounding metal with GMOP, as I suppose with many options, totally changes the aesthetic and feel of the piece.
> 
> View attachment 5402627
> View attachment 5402628


Wow amazing pieces!


----------



## RAAAAV

jenaywins said:


> Today's arrivals... wanted to share.
> 
> WG hammered 20 motif, and GMOP/YG vintage earrings.
> 
> View attachment 5400450
> 
> 
> View attachment 5400451


Wow beautiful pieces! If you dont mind me asking. How long did the process take?


----------



## Notorious Pink

innerpeace85 said:


> Hi,
> I am thinking about doing SO for 2 motif earrings in RG with WMOP. What do you think between these 2 choices? I used Ginza edition pendant with my 5 motif bracelets for the pics.
> RG pave+ WMOP
> View attachment 5402735
> 
> 
> 2 motif RG MOP:
> View attachment 5402736


Of course I am going to say the first one - two motif earrings pave/MOP.
This is exactly what I am thinking when I get around to ordering a PG/WMOP set.


----------



## amiravander

RAAAAV said:


> I am wanting a 20 motif lapis. Is this an impossible ask?


They won't do it as an SO.


----------



## hxw5218

innerpeace85 said:


> Hi,
> I am thinking about doing SO for 2 motif earrings in RG with WMOP. What do you think between these 2 choices? I used Ginza edition pendant with my 5 motif bracelets for the pics.
> RG pave+ WMOP
> View attachment 5402735
> 
> 
> 2 motif RG MOP:
> View attachment 5402736


I'm in love with the pave one already!!!


----------



## BigAkoya

RAAAAV said:


> I am wanting a 20 motif lapis. Is this an impossible ask?


If you like YG and want a blue stone, I would get a blue agate 20.  It's a neon medium blue that pops. I love blue agate.  Maybe try it and see if you like it.


----------



## jenayb

innerpeace85 said:


> Hi,
> I am thinking about doing SO for 2 motif earrings in RG with WMOP. What do you think between these 2 choices? I used Ginza edition pendant with my 5 motif bracelets for the pics.
> RG pave+ WMOP
> View attachment 5402735
> 
> 
> 2 motif RG MOP:
> View attachment 5402736



I'm a sucker for pave. That would be my choice.


----------



## DS2006

jenaywins said:


> Today's arrivals... wanted to share.
> 
> WG hammered 20 motif, and GMOP/YG vintage earrings.
> 
> View attachment 5400450
> 
> 
> View attachment 5400451


Beautiful new pieces!!! Oh how I wish they’d add that wg 20 to regular inventory! I’d be placing my order immediately!!! Can’t wait to see pics when you wear it!


----------



## kimber418

jenaywins said:


> Today's arrivals... wanted to share.
> 
> WG hammered 20 motif, and GMOP/YG vintage earrings.
> 
> View attachment 5400450
> 
> 
> View attachment 5400451


Love both of your new purchases!  I especially LOVE the WG hammered 20 motif!  I honestly thought it was the WG pave 20 motif at first!  Both pieces are beautiful.


----------



## jenayb

DS2006 said:


> Beautiful new pieces!!! Oh how I wish they’d add that wg 20 to regular inventory! I’d be placing my order immediately!!! Can’t wait to see pics when you wear it!



Thanks, girl!!  

I tried to wear it the other night to a comedy show but couldn't make it work with my outfit.

 

 I'll def post when I can! And I agree it should be part of their main line.. it's such a stunner. I'm sure @Suzie would definitely agree.


----------



## Suzie

jenaywins said:


> Thanks, girl!!
> 
> I tried to wear it the other night to a comedy show but couldn't make it work with my outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll def post when I can! And I agree it should be part of their main line.. it's such a stunner. I'm sure @Suzie would definitely agree.


I sure do.


----------



## HADASSA

innerpeace85 said:


> Hi,
> I am thinking about doing SO for 2 motif earrings in RG with WMOP. What do you think between these 2 choices? I used Ginza edition pendant with my 5 motif bracelets for the pics.
> RG pave+ WMOP
> View attachment 5402735
> 
> 
> 2 motif RG MOP:
> View attachment 5402736



Pavé/Stone ALL THE WAY !!!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Thought Id include this here. The earrings are not mine but they are a special order I thought others might like to see:


----------



## A bottle of Red

Notorious Pink said:


> Thought Id include this here. The earrings are not mine but they are a special order I thought others might like to see:
> 
> View attachment 5425511


You wear them well!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Notorious Pink said:


> Thought Id include this here. The earrings are not mine but they are a special order I thought others might like to see:
> 
> View attachment 5425511


Omg! Onyx just pops on you @Notorious Pink 
So Fabulous!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Notorious Pink said:


> Thought Id include this here. The earrings are not mine but they are a special order I thought others might like to see:


Absolutely gorgeous! I really like these but how heavy are they?


----------



## rosebean

Notorious Pink said:


> Thought Id include this here. The earrings are not mine but they are a special order I thought others might like to see:
> 
> View attachment 5425511


looks gorgeous next to your pink hair.


----------



## jenayb

Notorious Pink said:


> Thought Id include this here. The earrings are not mine but they are a special order I thought others might like to see:
> 
> View attachment 5425511



I mean. I guess my question is...... _WHY_ aren't these yours!?


----------



## BigAkoya

Notorious Pink said:


> Thought Id include this here. The earrings are not mine but they are a special order I thought others might like to see:
> 
> View attachment 5425511


I will be honest as I know you will not be offended.  I do not like them on you.  I see your style as more glamorous eclectic chic.  I find this look a bit of a harsher look, mainly due to all that onyx.  Keep in mind you have two ears, so it's a lot of black onyx dangling around the face.  If you like the 4 motif earrings, I think malachite, blue agate, pave would be prettier.  

Just my two cents for another point of view.  I do realize it is 100% preference, and you may love this look and want to SO a pair.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Notorious Pink said:


> Thought Id include this here. The earrings are not mine but they are a special order I thought others might like to see:
> 
> View attachment 5425511


Onyx and RG are a perfect combo on you.  Dramatic, chic, clean, classic and edgy.  The RG softens the black _just_ enough.  Makes me really want RG and onyx but I'm being delusional.  It won't look like this good on me.


----------



## lvchanellvr

Notorious Pink said:


> Thought Id include this here. The earrings are not mine but they are a special order I thought others might like to see:
> 
> View attachment 5425511


Looks beautifiul on you!


----------



## Glitterbomb

Wow, guess what I just found on fashionphile...

a special order rose gold guilloche magic (but the small magic...ginza edition size) pendant from 2021.

I've only seen one of these before, on an instagrammer formerly named sprinklesandbling, now named butterfliesandbling1

I'm absolutely shocked. I cannot believe no one had bought it already. I guess it pays off to scroll through fashionphile at 2 AM. 

I grabbed it, literally expecting someone to buy it out from under me before I made it to check out. 

I have three special orders of rose gold pave & rose gold guilloche that have been in the works for a year, and I'm so happy I found such a special piece to hold me over in the interim!


----------



## glamourbag

Glitterbomb said:


> Wow, guess what I just found on fashionphile...
> 
> a special order rose gold guilloche magic (but the small magic...ginza edition size) pendant from 2021.
> 
> I've only seen one of these before, on an instagrammer formerly named sprinklesandbling, now named butterfliesandbling1
> 
> I'm absolutely shocked. I cannot believe no one had bought it already. I guess it pays off to scroll through fashionphile at 2 AM.
> 
> I grabbed it, literally expecting someone to buy it out from under me before I made it to check out.
> 
> I have three special orders of rose gold pave & rose gold guilloche that have been in the works for a year, and I'm so happy I found such a special piece to hold me over in the interim!
> 
> View attachment 5426212


Lucky you! Yes, she also does have this one. It is fabulous.


----------



## Notorious Pink

A bottle of Red said:


> You wear them well!





eternallove4bag said:


> Omg! Onyx just pops on you @Notorious Pink
> So Fabulous!





8seventeen19 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! I really like these but how heavy are they?





rosebean said:


> looks gorgeous next to your pink hair.





jenaywins said:


> I mean. I guess my question is...... _WHY_ aren't these yours!?





BigAkoya said:


> I will be honest as I know you will not be offended.  I do not like them on you.  I see your style as more glamorous eclectic chic.  I find this look a bit of a harsher look, mainly due to all that onyx.  Keep in mind you have two ears, so it's a lot of black onyx dangling around the face.  If you like the 4 motif earrings, I think malachite, blue agate, pave would be prettier.
> 
> Just my two cents for another point of view.  I do realize it is 100% preference, and you may love this look and want to SO a pair.



I thought these were super cool, but I agree they are not for me. I only posted them here “for the record” so that if anyone might try to imagine them, here’s how the four motif look in onyx. As for me - I don’t love how the motifs bang into each other. They are not heavy, though.

@BigAkoya as you can see, the difference between onyx/YG and onyx/RG is huge. My RG is so much more softer and tones down the harshness of the onyx.

I had ordered and am still waiting for the three motif - onyx/pave/onyx in RG. Also waiting for the alternating bracelet. 

We are just trying to figure out what may be next. Playing with some ideas for mop/rg. I tried on a 16-motif mop (too messy for me). She asked if I would be wearing my guilloche/pave more if it was rg instead of YG and I said absolutely, but I didn’t know that was an option. She thinks I’m nuts because I never wear it, although I did notice that if I add my extender, it wraps double and sits perfectly as an ankle bracelet (Lol too extra?)


----------



## Glitterbomb

Notorious Pink said:


> I thought these were super cool, but I agree they are not for me. I only posted them here “for the record” so that if anyone might try to imagine them, here’s how the four motif look in onyx. As for me - I don’t love how the motifs bang into each other. They are not heavy, though.
> 
> @BigAkoya as you can see, the difference between onyx/YG and onyx/RG is huge. My RG is so much more softer and tones down the harshness of the onyx.
> 
> I had ordered and am still waiting for the three motif - onyx/pave/onyx in RG. Also waiting for the alternating bracelet.
> 
> We are just trying to figure out what may be next. Playing with some ideas for mop/rg. I tried on a 16-motif mop (too messy for me). She asked if I would be wearing my guilloche/pave more if it was rg instead of YG and I said absolutely, but I didn’t know that was an option. She thinks I’m nuts because I never wear it, although I did notice that if I add my extender, it wraps double and sits perfectly as an ankle bracelet (Lol too extra?)



I don't think it's too extra...I sometimes wear my 20 motif guilloche/pave as a belt


----------



## Notorious Pink

Glitterbomb said:


> I don't think it's too extra...I sometimes wear my 20 motif guilloche/pave as a belt


OOOOOOOOH….I Like the way you think!!!!


----------



## chiaoapple

Glitterbomb said:


> I don't think it's too extra...I sometimes wear my 20 motif guilloche/pave as a belt


Please, please share a picture if you are comfortable doing so


----------



## innerpeace85

Glitterbomb said:


> Wow, guess what I just found on fashionphile...
> 
> a special order rose gold guilloche magic (but the small magic...ginza edition size) pendant from 2021.
> 
> I've only seen one of these before, on an instagrammer formerly named sprinklesandbling, now named butterfliesandbling1
> 
> I'm absolutely shocked. I cannot believe no one had bought it already. I guess it pays off to scroll through fashionphile at 2 AM.
> 
> I grabbed it, literally expecting someone to buy it out from under me before I made it to check out.
> 
> I have three special orders of rose gold pave & rose gold guilloche that have been in the works for a year, and I'm so happy I found such a special piece to hold me over in the interim!
> 
> View attachment 5426212


Isn’t this vintage size? How is this magic?
Also this was priced at $7195 before taxes. Priced extremely high considering my 5 motif RG Guilloche bracelet SO is $6950, Vintage Alhambra earrings in RG Guilloche is $6650 and 10 motif is $13K. Could you maybe try placing SO for the pendant instead of getting it through FP?


----------



## jenayb

innerpeace85 said:


> Isn’t this vintage size? How is this magic?
> Also this was priced at $7195 before taxes. Priced extremely high considering my 5 motif RG Guilloche bracelet SO is $6950, Vintage Alhambra earrings in RG Guilloche is $6650 and 10 motif is $13K. Could you maybe try placing SO for the pendant instead of getting it through FP?



It's the size in between the vintage and magic sizes.


----------



## innerpeace85

jenaywins said:


> It's the size in between the vintage and magic sizes.


Like the regional specific pendants? Amazing that VCA made SO in this size! It’s giving me ideas


----------



## Glitterbomb

innerpeace85 said:


> Like the regional specific pendants? Amazing that VCA made SO in this size! It’s giving me ideas



Yes! Exactly! I actually tried to place a request from my SA for an SO in this size for a pave alhambra pendant a while ago...not sure what happened with that....

Finding it on FP already ready to go is absolutely incredible imo. I'm still waiting for three rose gold pave & rose gold guilloche SOs that have been in production for a year and I'm a VVIP. I'm not saying that to be obnoxious, but because in this regard it simply doesn't matter - being a VVIP doesn't make your SO finish production any faster. I think $7195 is an amazing price for a special order necklace. There isn't a comp by VCA to compare the price of the inbetween magic size in guilloche, as VCA doesn't have this piece in this size in their standard line up in any metal color. Plus SOs have a 30% fee over normal price. I noticed most VCA pieces on FP are 90% of retail price, except for rock crystal, so I assumed this piece was priced similarly.

By the way, how did you find out the exact listing price? FP doesn't show the price on sold listings, I wasn't aware there was a way to find out the exact number it was priced at after an item had sold.


----------



## innerpeace85

Glitterbomb said:


> Yes! Exactly! I actually tried to place a request from my SA for an SO in this size for a pave alhambra pendant a while ago...not sure what happened with that....
> 
> Finding it on FP already ready to go is absolutely incredible imo. I'm still waiting for three rose gold pave & rose gold guilloche SOs that have been in production for a year and I'm a VVIP. I'm not saying that to be obnoxious, but because in this regard it simply doesn't matter - being a VVIP doesn't make your SO finish production any faster. I think $7195 is an amazing price for a special order necklace. There isn't a comp by VCA to compare the price of the inbetween magic size in guilloche, as VCA doesn't have this piece in this size in their standard line up in any metal color. Plus SOs have a 30% fee over normal price. I noticed most VCA pieces on FP are 90% of retail price, except for rock crystal, so I assumed this piece was priced similarly.
> 
> By the way, how did you find out the exact listing price? FP doesn't show the price on sold listings, I wasn't aware there was a way to find out the exact number it was priced at after an item had sold.


The wait time for the SO pieces have been 9 months for me and I think the timeline varies depending on the piece.
I saw the pricing for the necklace on FP when it was available yesterday.


----------



## sjunky13

Glitterbomb said:


> Wow, guess what I just found on fashionphile...
> 
> a special order rose gold guilloche magic (but the small magic...ginza edition size) pendant from 2021.
> 
> I've only seen one of these before, on an instagrammer formerly named sprinklesandbling, now named butterfliesandbling1
> 
> I'm absolutely shocked. I cannot believe no one had bought it already. I guess it pays off to scroll through fashionphile at 2 AM.
> 
> I grabbed it, literally expecting someone to buy it out from under me before I made it to check out.
> 
> I have three special orders of rose gold pave & rose gold guilloche that have been in the works for a year, and I'm so happy I found such a special piece to hold me over in the interim!
> 
> View attachment 5426212


This was my friend's! Congrats , it's a great piece!


----------



## sjunky13

Notorious Pink said:


> I thought these were super cool, but I agree they are not for me. I only posted them here “for the record” so that if anyone might try to imagine them, here’s how the four motif look in onyx. As for me - I don’t love how the motifs bang into each other. They are not heavy, though.
> 
> @BigAkoya as you can see, the difference between onyx/YG and onyx/RG is huge. My RG is so much more softer and tones down the harshness of the onyx.
> 
> I had ordered and am still waiting for the three motif - onyx/pave/onyx in RG. Also waiting for the alternating bracelet.
> 
> We are just trying to figure out what may be next. Playing with some ideas for mop/rg. I tried on a 16-motif mop (too messy for me). She asked if I would be wearing my guilloche/pave more if it was rg instead of YG and I said absolutely, but I didn’t know that was an option. She thinks I’m nuts because I never wear it, although I did notice that if I add my extender, it wraps double and sits perfectly as an ankle bracelet (Lol too extra?)


 There is a MOP and RG Guilloche  that may be coming soon!


----------



## EpiFanatic

innerpeace85 said:


> Isn’t this vintage size? How is this magic?
> Also this was priced at $7195 before taxes. Priced extremely high considering my 5 motif RG Guilloche bracelet SO is $6950, Vintage Alhambra earrings in RG Guilloche is $6650 and 10 motif is $13K. Could you maybe try placing SO for the pendant instead of getting it through FP?


This is a speciaL edition for the Prince boutique in Hong Kong. It’s an in between size. I think it’s a great size. I was tempted myself but k had to remind myself that I don’t really wear colored stone pendants.


----------



## nicole0612

sjunky13 said:


> There is a MOP and RG Guilloche  that may be coming soon!


Do you know if there are plans to offer it worldwide outside of the Seoul boutique? I love this line, but it is too complicated to travel there with the quarantine restrictions.


----------



## sjunky13

nicole0612 said:


> Do you know if there are plans to offer it worldwide outside of the Seoul boutique? I love this line, but it is too complicated to travel there with the quarantine restrictions.


Hey Nicole. You can use a personal shopper if you want too. I would like to have the bracelet. I know there are places that buy regional items and ship!


----------



## Glitterbomb

sjunky13 said:


> This was my friend's! Congrats , it's a great piece!



Wow, that is so neat!! What a small world we live in!


----------



## sjunky13

Glitterbomb said:


> Wow, that is so neat!! What a small world we live in!


It's beautiful. Wear it in good health. I remember you had some Cartier amazing bracelets as well. I love your jewelry! What so's do you have coming?


----------



## nicole0612

sjunky13 said:


> Hey Nicole. You can use a personal shopper if you want too. I would like to have the bracelet. I know there are places that buy regional items and ship!


Yes! I am on the hunt for a recommended PS


----------



## sjunky13

nicole0612 said:


> Yes! I am on the hunt for a recommended PS


Me too. I have used them before for skincare and makeup lol. I will pm you if I find a great one.


----------



## Glitterbomb

sjunky13 said:


> It's beautiful. Wear it in good health. I remember you had some Cartier amazing bracelets as well. I love your jewelry! What so's do you have coming?



Thank you!

My upcoming SOs are:
10 motif rose gold pave with the bead alternating with rose gold pave without the bead
5 motif rose gold pave with the bead alternating with rose gold guilloche bracelet
Magic yellow gold pave without the bead alhambra pendant (the version with the bail & long chain)
& I think I put in an order for matching magic yellow gold pave earrings without the bead, but I'm not 100% sure at this point LOL

there's also a super secret one I can't disclose yet!!! I'm not even sure if it will happen, but I don't want to jinx it
it may or may not involve pave & porcelain!!!


----------



## tenshix

sjunky13 said:


> There is a MOP and RG Guilloche  that may be coming soon!



Do you know if this will be available worldwide? I know for now they’re available at their newest flagship in Korea but I haven’t seen it elsewhere yet!

Edit: Sorry I wrote this post before going to the next page and I see Nicole already asked the same question!


----------



## nicole0612

sjunky13 said:


> Me too. I have used them before for skincare and makeup lol. I will pm you if I find a great one.


Thank you!


----------



## nicole0612

Glitterbomb said:


> Thank you!
> 
> My upcoming SOs are:
> 10 motif rose gold pave with the bead alternating with rose gold pave without the bead
> 5 motif rose gold pave with the bead alternating with rose gold guilloche bracelet
> Magic yellow gold pave without the bead alhambra pendant (the version with the bail & long chain)
> & I think I put in an order for matching magic yellow gold pave earrings without the bead, but I'm not 100% sure at this point LOL
> 
> there's also a super secret one I can't disclose yet!!! I'm not even sure if it will happen, but I don't want to jinx it
> it may or may not involve pave & porcelain!!!


How exciting! I love how your SOs are so unique and creative.


----------



## 911snowball

nicole, we could always charter a plane lol!  I would love to get my hands on that necklace too..


----------



## innerpeace85

sjunky13 said:


> There is a MOP and RG Guilloche  that may be coming soon!


MOP RG Guilloche 16 motif?


----------



## BigAkoya

Notorious Pink said:


> I thought these were super cool, but I agree they are not for me. I only posted them here “for the record” so that if anyone might try to imagine them, here’s how the four motif look in onyx. As for me - I don’t love how the motifs bang into each other. They are not heavy, though.
> 
> @BigAkoya as you can see, the difference between onyx/YG and onyx/RG is huge. My RG is so much more softer and tones down the harshness of the onyx.
> 
> I had ordered and am still waiting for the three motif - onyx/pave/onyx in RG. Also waiting for the alternating bracelet.
> 
> We are just trying to figure out what may be next. Playing with some ideas for mop/rg. I tried on a 16-motif mop (too messy for me). She asked if I would be wearing my guilloche/pave more if it was rg instead of YG and I said absolutely, but I didn’t know that was an option. She thinks I’m nuts because I never wear it, although I did notice that if I add my extender, it wraps double and sits perfectly as an ankle bracelet (Lol too extra?)


MOP RG would be beautiful as I believe VCA will use pinkish MOP for the RG.  It would be a stunning set and really pop.
I agree with you on the 16.   I just tried it again (WG version) earlier this week.  Worn long, there is too much chain and too much space between the links, so my eye had to really "look" for motifs.  Like you, I also think it looks too messy doubled.  I'd rather wear one or two 20s.

I wonder if another reason why you never wear your guilloche pave is because there is no color (e.g. no stone).  Guilloche pave is mainly a metal bracelet with a few diamond sprinkles.  Also, with the guilloche being so shiny, the little diamonds for sure take a back seat.  You could always sell it and get a RG guilloche + stone.  I personally think alternating Alhambras look best with a stone. Without the pop of stone, it's a lot of metal, even if you have diamonds because the diamonds are just sprinkled, not a true pave.  

Think if that might be the reason why you never wear it (e.g. mostly a metal bracelet, not enough color pop or bling pop).
If yes, I think buying the same combo except in RG I will look very very similar and you may not wear that one often either.

Just my two cents of course, but think about it before you dive in and buy another one.


----------



## BigAkoya

Glitterbomb said:


> I don't think it's too extra...I sometimes wear my 20 motif guilloche/pave as a belt


I have seen a 20 worn as a thin belt with a dress.  The dress was fitted at the top, had a seam at the waist, and it had a flared skirt. 
It look fabulous and very feminine.


----------



## nicole0612

911snowball said:


> nicole, we could always charter a plane lol!  I would love to get my hands on that necklace too..


Let’s go!! Girl’s trip


----------



## glitzgal97

sjunky13 said:


> Hey Nicole. You can use a personal shopper if you want too. I would like to have the bracelet. I know there are places that buy regional items and ship!


Ooooo if you ladies find a personal shopper let me know too please!!!  Do we have pix yet????


----------



## Notorious Pink

Glitterbomb said:


> I'm still waiting for three rose gold pave & rose gold guilloche SOs that have been in production for a year and I'm a VVIP. I'm not saying that to be obnoxious, but because in this regard it simply doesn't matter - being a VVIP doesn't make your SO finish production any faster.





innerpeace85 said:


> The wait time for the SO pieces have been 9 months for me and I think the timeline varies depending on the piece.



I agree with you @Glitterbomb and @innerpeace85  that it really depends on the piece. I placed 3 SOs last year and the non-pave piece arrived months ago; the two pave alternating pieces I am still waiting for.



Glitterbomb said:


> Thank you!
> 
> My upcoming SOs are:
> 10 motif rose gold pave with the bead alternating with rose gold pave without the bead
> 5 motif rose gold pave with the bead alternating with rose gold guilloche bracelet
> Magic yellow gold pave without the bead alhambra pendant (the version with the bail & long chain)
> & I think I put in an order for matching magic yellow gold pave earrings without the bead, but I'm not 100% sure at this point LOL



We will be twins on the YG Magic Pave pieces! It’s a great staple.


----------



## Notorious Pink

BigAkoya said:


> MOP RG would be beautiful as I believe VCA will use pinkish MOP for the RG.  It would be a stunning set and really pop.
> I agree with you on the 16.   I just tried it again (WG version) earlier this week.  Worn long, there is too much chain and too much space between the links, so my eye had to really "look" for motifs.  Like you, I also think it looks too messy doubled.  I'd rather wear one or two 20s.
> 
> I wonder if another reason why you never wear your guilloche pave is because there is no color (e.g. no stone).  Guilloche pave is mainly a metal bracelet with a few diamond sprinkles.  Also, with the guilloche being so shiny, the little diamonds for sure take a back seat.  You could always sell it and get a RG guilloche + stone.  I personally think alternating Alhambras look best with a stone. Without the pop of stone, it's a lot of metal, even if you have diamonds because the diamonds are just sprinkled, not a true pave.
> 
> Think if that might be the reason why you never wear it (e.g. mostly a metal bracelet, not enough color pop or bling pop).
> If yes, I think buying the same combo except in RG I will look very very similar and you may not wear that one often either.
> 
> Just my two cents of course, but think about it before you dive in and buy another one.



I thought that I don’t wear it because I find the Magic Pave pendant easier to reach for. However, it really just may not be enough bling (in comparison). I think if the pave/guilloche was in PG I would wear it more (and my SA made the same suggestion!) but tbh I have more things on my list I’d like to get to before I worry about replacing something I already have.


----------



## Glitterbomb

So the rose gold guilloche pendant I got from FP was a very good replica. I cannot believe it fooled FP authenticators. I don't even know what to think about the commenter here who said it was her friend's piece. I don't know what happened....if her friend sent in a fake, if someone at FP swapped it, or what, but the necklace I got is not real. 100% without a doubt. It even came with a certificate of authenticity. It is all fake. The serial number on it is not a known serial number. If the commenter's friend really did send in her authentic SO to FP then there is some underground inside job going on where someone at FP is making replicas, swapping them, and selling them to innocent customers, which sounds like a crazy conspiracy theory. I'm never buying VCA secondhand again. It is way too risky.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Glitterbomb said:


> So the rose gold guilloche pendant I got from FP was a very good replica. I cannot believe it fooled FP authenticators. I don't even know what to think about the commenter here who said it was her friend's piece. I don't know what happened....if her friend sent in a fake, if someone at FP swapped it, or what, but the necklace I got is not real. 100% without a doubt. It even came with a certificate of authenticity. It is all fake. The serial number on it is not a known serial number. If the commenter's friend really did send in her authentic SO to FP then there is some underground inside job going on where someone at FP is making replicas, swapping them, and selling them to innocent customers, which sounds like a crazy conspiracy theory. I'm never buying VCA secondhand again. It is way too risky.


I am so sorry to hear about this. A cert is easier to replicate than a piece of jewellery. So if a piece is not authentic, cert/box/packaging will not cure that. On that note, if a piece is real, lack of cert will not invalidate it. What a bummer! Once again, so sorry to hear about this. Thank goodness you did your homework and hopefully you can get a refund.


----------



## Glitterbomb

sjunky13 said:


> This was my friend's! Congrats , it's a great piece!



@sjunky13, I can't PM you because your profile is private. Can you please message me, so I can ask you if the serial number on the necklace I received is the same serial number as the piece your friend sent to FP?


----------



## tenshix

Glitterbomb said:


> So the rose gold guilloche pendant I got from FP was a very good replica. I cannot believe it fooled FP authenticators. I don't even know what to think about the commenter here who said it was her friend's piece. I don't know what happened....if her friend sent in a fake, if someone at FP swapped it, or what, but the necklace I got is not real. 100% without a doubt. It even came with a certificate of authenticity. It is all fake. The serial number on it is not a known serial number. If the commenter's friend really did send in her authentic SO to FP then there is some underground inside job going on where someone at FP is making replicas, swapping them, and selling them to innocent customers, which sounds like a crazy conspiracy theory. I'm never buying VCA secondhand again. It is way too risky.



Yikes, so sorry to hear this! Hopefully FP has a good return policy? Did you bring it to a VCA boutique to have them make sure all the papers & serial number was indeed authentic? I’m not an expert at this that’s why I’ve never purchased jewelry secondhand. There’s a lot of crazy super fakes of all kinds of luxury goods now so I just prefer to buy from the brand boutique itself for peace of mind unless there was a way to be absolutely sure.


----------



## sjunky13

@Glitterbomb I messaged you back. Like I said I know the person who sent it in and she would never own or sell a fake. Can you post pics for us? You should also go to VCA and see what they say. 

You can also pull up the Fashionphile listing and compare pics.


----------



## Glitterbomb

My SA said the serial number is not in the system at all. No transaction history on it. My SA thinks it isn't a real serial number.


----------



## Glitterbomb

deleted.

I apologize if I jumped to conclusions and the pendant is really authentic. I was incredibly freaked out by my SA who said the serial number was not in the system and that meant it was not real. I didn't know that independent stores won't show up in the system.


----------



## marbella8

Glitterbomb said:


> deleted.
> 
> I apologize if I jumped to conclusions and the pendant is really authentic. I was incredibly freaked out by my SA who said the serial number was not in the system and that meant it was not real. I didn't know that independent stores won't show up in the system.




Yes- if it’s sold by Neimans, etc., it won’t show up in their system normally, without giving away more. 

I can’t see the listing anymore. Can you send me photos, I’m curious. I own pieces from different decades, would like to take a look.

I’ve seen the Guilloche fakes, they can’t get the rays right. It’s pretty-labor intensive considering the amount of gold, etc.


----------



## Glitterbomb

marbella8 said:


> Yes- if it’s sold by Neimans, etc., it won’t show up in their system normally, without giving away more.
> 
> I can’t see the listing anymore. Can you send me photos, I’m curious. I own pieces from different decades, would like to take a look.
> 
> I’ve seen the Guilloche fakes, they can’t get the rays right. It’s pretty-labor intensive considering the amount of gold, etc.



Here is the listing:
https://www.fashionphile.com/p/van-...loche-magic-alhambra-pendant-necklace-1015073

Here are some photos:




Here are links to two videos I recorded of the pendant:


----------



## marbella8

Glitterbomb said:


> Here is the listing:
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/van-...loche-magic-alhambra-pendant-necklace-1015073
> 
> Here are some photos:
> View attachment 5428724
> View attachment 5428723
> 
> 
> Here are links to two videos I recorded of the pendant:




From the photos on their site, it’s impossible to tell one way or the other, and of course it’s so hard to see the rays in the photos and videos, because of the glare Guilloche gives, which is why we love it  The stamp looks fine, but things can be done with that, which I won’t mention what on here in a public space. Feel free to message me if you have questions, although I am not in any means an authenticator.

I wouldn’t assume it’s a fake yet. It’s possible it was a SO from an independent boutique.  If the price was worth it, you can send it in for authentication for $1800, which might not be worth it as it’ll cost about that much for the 30%-SO fee, if you can get it SO’ed. If it can’t be, and it’s worth it for you, send it in for the $1800.


----------



## jenayb

Glitterbomb said:


> deleted.
> 
> I apologize if I jumped to conclusions and the pendant is really authentic. I was incredibly freaked out by my SA who said the serial number was not in the system and that meant it was not real. I didn't know that independent stores won't show up in the system.



For what it’s worth, I bought a second hand, no longer in production piece from an incredibly reputable source, only to have my previous SA tell me the same thing - that the serial number was bad, couldn’t be traced, blah blah blah. Turns out he was totally incorrect and was basically annoyed that I didn’t spend that money with him. I have not shopped with him since. I returned the necklace which was stupid and still a huge regret, but oh well. My point is, we can’t take our SA’s words as gospel.
@marbella8 is absolutely correct that an SO via in independent location wouldn’t show up - same as purchase history at an independent boutique. All of my SOs come from my home store which is independent / stand alone, so I would be curious to see what my serial numbers show up as if searched via a corporate location. I’m not saying that I have an opinion on this pendant one way or another. It’s a very “odd” combination that obviously isn’t on any SO spec sheet I’ve ever seen, but we all know that VVIPs get what they want. So who knows. I’d pay the $1800 if you love the piece to get a COA if it’s authentic.


----------



## marbella8

jenaywins said:


> For what it’s worth, I bought a second hand, no longer in production piece from an incredibly reputable source, only to have my previous SA tell me the same thing - that the serial number was bad, couldn’t be traced, blah blah blah. Turns out he was totally incorrect and was basically annoyed that I didn’t spend that money with him. I have not shopped with him since. I returned the necklace which was stupid and still a huge regret, but oh well. My point is, we can’t take our SA’s words as gospel.
> @marbella8 is absolutely correct that an SO via in independent location wouldn’t show up - same as purchase history at an independent boutique. All of my SOs come from my home store which is independent / stand alone, so I would be curious to see what my serial numbers show up as if searched via a corporate location. I’m not saying that I have an opinion on this pendant one way or another. It’s a very “odd” combination that obviously isn’t on any SO spec sheet I’ve ever seen, but we all know that VVIPs get what they want. So who knows. I’d pay the $1800 if you love the piece to get a COA if it’s authentic.



ITA- most SAs don’t know much. A lot of us on here seem to know more than them. They work there for a year or 2 and don’t know vintage or SOs often. I think most don’t even know about the various stamps on a piece and their location, but they sure know how to have attitude and make you feel bad if you didn’t buy a piece through them, lol.

The VVIPs get prices made that are an absolute no for the VIPs.

If you got the piece at a decent discount, it’s worth paying the 1800 for authentication, since you’d be getting a SO that has a markup anyhow and maybe one you can’t even get approved right now. Best of luck and don’t stress about it. You got it from FP, and that is the best assurance that if it isn’t authentic, they’ll stand behind it.


----------



## Michibata

glitzgal97 said:


> Ooooo if you ladies find a personal shopper let me know too please!!!  Do we have pix yet????



Not to get anyone’s hopes up but I am going to Seoul next week and I will be going to seoul Maison which I assume is the new flagship store. Will keep a lookout for this. Am probably not going to get anything. I know some have been looking for a personal shopper for this but I’ve never done that before except pick up itmessy for very close friends so I wouldn’t know how to go about doing it.

*i just posted the same post in the new Seoul thread.


----------



## BigAkoya

Glitterbomb said:


> deleted.
> 
> I apologize if I jumped to conclusions and the pendant is really authentic. I was incredibly freaked out by my SA who said the serial number was not in the system and that meant it was not real. I didn't know that independent stores won't show up in the system.


For me, real or not, I would return it and just do a SO to get one.  You are valued client, and I am sure they will allow it.  Even if no, I would not keep the piece.  Any time you need this piece serviced, you may have to prove its authenticity given you are not the original owner.  That potential hassle itself is not worth this pendant to me. 

I will say, for a unique SO piece like this, I would have thought the description would have said it was a SO which would would have been a great selling point.  The description was written very plain.   The certificate should have have stated what boutique it came from (the little stamp), so that store would have a record.


----------



## tenshix

jenaywins said:


> For what it’s worth, I bought a second hand, no longer in production piece from an incredibly reputable source, only to have my previous SA tell me the same thing - that the serial number was bad, couldn’t be traced, blah blah blah. Turns out he was totally incorrect and was basically annoyed that I didn’t spend that money with him. I have not shopped with him since. I returned the necklace which was stupid and still a huge regret, but oh well. My point is, we can’t take our SA’s words as gospel.
> @marbella8 is absolutely correct that an SO via in independent location wouldn’t show up - same as purchase history at an independent boutique. All of my SOs come from my home store which is independent / stand alone, so I would be curious to see what my serial numbers show up as if searched via a corporate location. I’m not saying that I have an opinion on this pendant one way or another. It’s a very “odd” combination that obviously isn’t on any SO spec sheet I’ve ever seen, but we all know that VVIPs get what they want. So who knows. I’d pay the $1800 if you love the piece to get a COA if it’s authentic.



I apologize if this sounds like a dumb question but what’s the difference between an ‘independent’ store vs a ‘corporate’ store? I know VCA isn’t able to look up purchases between North America and Asia. Wasn’t sure about other countries.


----------



## Glitterbomb

My SA just confirmed that independent stores don't show up in the system, and suggested I have it authenticated for $1800 if I don't want to wait for an SO. I wish I was told that to begin with and not told that it was 100% for sure fake


----------



## Glitterbomb

BigAkoya said:


> For me, real or not, I would return it and just do a SO to get one.  You are valued client, and I am sure they will allow it.  Even if no, I would not keep the piece.  Any time you need this piece serviced, you may have to prove its authenticity given you are not the original owner.  That potential hassle itself is not worth this pendant to me.
> 
> I will say, for a unique SO piece like this, I would have thought the description would have said it was a SO which would would have been a great selling point.  The description was written very plain.   The certificate should have have stated what boutique it came from (the little stamp), so that store would have a record.



I honestly think that's why it took so long to sell instead of flying off the shelf in hours. I saw it and immediately knew it was an SO, but I bet that a lot of people didn't know and were confused as to what it was.


----------



## BigAkoya

Glitterbomb said:


> My SA just confirmed that independent stores don't show up in the system, and suggested I have it authenticated for $1800 if I don't want to wait for an SO. I wish I was told that to begin with and not told that it was 100% for sure fake


Can't you call the store where it was purchased?  It should be on the stamp.  I thought all certificates had to have a stamp stating what boutique it came from.   But even so, it seems the SA says VCA boutique cannot firm authenticity, so I would not like that. 
I think eventually, all VCAs will cancel out independents/leased space and be boutique only.  It's already happening at NM. 

I would return it and SO one.  The wait is nothing, and this hassle does not justify instant gratification for me. 
And... what a pain in the future if you need to have it serviced.  I am all about hassle-free, no questions asked, after care.


----------



## Glitterbomb

BigAkoya said:


> Can't you call the store where it was purchased?  It should be on the stamp.  I thought all certificates had to have a stamp stating what boutique it came from.   But even so, it seems the SA says VCA boutique cannot firm authenticity, so I would not like that.
> I think eventually, all VCAs will cancel out independents/leased space and be boutique only.  It's already happening at NM.
> 
> I would return it and SO one.  The wait is nothing, and this hassle does not justify instant gratification for me.
> And... what a pain in the future if you need to have it serviced.  I am all about hassle-free, no questions asked, after care.



It wasn't stamped. A lot of COAs are apparently not stamped.


----------



## Glitterbomb

tenshix said:


> I apologize if this sounds like a dumb question but what’s the difference between an ‘independent’ store vs a ‘corporate’ store? I know VCA isn’t able to look up purchases between North America and Asia. Wasn’t sure about other countries.



I have learned that an independent store is a VCA in another store, like Neiman Marcus. A corporate store is a VCA that is not in another store. It's like a Chanel that is in a Neiman Marcus, vs a Chanel that is a standalone boutique.


----------



## BigAkoya

Glitterbomb said:


> It wasn't stamped. A lot of COAs are apparently not stamped.


I think all the boutiques have to stamp the COA so it shows the store location (e.g. NY, Dubai...).  
Well, you know what I think... order now from your SA!  I would do it now especially since she is saying it's allowable. 
Who knows... when WG guilloche comes out in November, they may freeze SO on guilloche to push the WG.  VCA is unpredictable. 
The SO uplift is nearly the same as getting it certified.  I would gladly own a brand new piece I purchased directly.


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

@Glitterbomb: did you get the original receipt with your purchase? I know that's usually a gauche thing to do. But maybe in this case it's ok to make an exception? I'm hoping that the receipt will have the store location it was purchased from and the serial number. But not sure if having the receipt would actually help anything.


----------



## Glitterbomb

BigAkoya said:


> I think all the boutiques have to stamp the COA so it shows the store location (e.g. NY, Dubai...).
> Well, you know what I think... order now from your SA!  I would do it now especially since she is saying it's allowable.
> Who knows... when WG guilloche comes out in November, they may freeze SO on guilloche to push the WG.  VCA is unpredictable.
> The SO uplift is nearly the same as getting it certified.  I would gladly own a brand new piece I purchased directly.



I thought so too, but a lot of people have told me their COAs were not stamped, and I've looked at some of mine and some of mine were not stamped either. I guess you could probably go back and ask for it to be stamped if it is important to you.


----------



## Glitterbomb

AnaBeavTheOG said:


> @Glitterbomb: did you get the original receipt with your purchase? I know that's usually a gauche thing to do. But maybe in this case it's ok to make an exception? I'm hoping that the receipt will have the store location it was purchased from and the serial number. But not sure if having the receipt would actually help anything.



No original receipt, just the COA (that isn't stamped) and box.


----------



## BigAkoya

Glitterbomb said:


> No original receipt, just the COA (that isn't stamped) and box.


The problem I see is not so much the paperwork.  Paper can be faked, and VCA knows it.  The problem is VCA does not believe it's authentic and says you should get it authenticated.  A VCA boutique saying that to me would set a red flag.  I know myself, and I would lose sleep over it. Hence, I would return the piece.  Again, not because it's real or not, but because I could never get it serviced at a VCA boutique without first paying the $1800.  It is just not worth the headache to me, especially since you can SO the piece.  It's not like this is a rare retired piece.


----------



## Swanky

Hi! Friendly reminder to stay on topic, and to remind you that we do not authenticate VCA. We allow only approved members to offer their opinion on authenticity and currently we don’t have anyone qualified. Please do not inquire about authenticity of your VCA pieces. 
 Thanks!


----------



## saeelie

Did VCA resume SOs?


----------



## sjunky13

saeelie said:


> Did VCA resume SOs?


It depends on what you want honestly. They are supposed to halt so. But if you have a good relationship with your sa and the boutique, they will work with you.


----------



## amiravander

Seems like a batch of SOs were just approved.


----------



## 8seventeen19

amiravander said:


> Seems like a batch of SOs were just approved.


I just got two approved and one just came in from about 7-8 months ago. Waiting on one I put in about 2 weeks ago though.


----------



## BigAkoya

8seventeen19 said:


> I just got two approved and one just came in from about 7-8 months ago. Waiting on one I put in about 2 weeks ago though.


What did you get?  Inquiring minds want to know if you don't mind sharing. 
Congratulations on your new pieces!


----------



## kvitka4u

Hi. Did anyone ever SO’ed GMOP in white gold earrings? Would love to see a pic. Something about the combo is very exciting to me. Thank you!


----------



## nicole0612

kvitka4u said:


> Hi. Did anyone ever SO’ed GMOP in white gold earrings? Would love to see a pic. Something about the combo is very exciting to me. Thank you!


I don’t have the earrings, but I do have a SO bracelet in this combo. Would that help at all? I love how GMOP takes on different tones paired with PG, YG or WG. I find that it has more green flashes and a silvery look when set in WG. I would really love to order a 5 motif in GMOP alternating with WG pave!


----------



## kvitka4u

nicole0612 said:


> I don’t have the earrings, but I do have a SO bracelet in this combo. Would that help at all? I love how GMOP takes on different tones paired with PG, YG or WG. I find that it has more green flashes and a silvery look when set in WG. I would really love to order a 5 motif in GMOP alternating with WG pave!


@nicole0612 oh, that sounds lovely! Yes, if you don’t mind, I would love to see a pic of your bracelet. Thank you so much for offering it to share it!


----------



## nicole0612

kvitka4u said:


> @nicole0612 oh, that sounds lovely! Yes, if you don’t mind, I would love to see a pic of your bracelet. Thank you so much for offering it to share it!


I am glad to help, here are some photos.


----------



## kelsenia

I posted these photos in the latest purchase thread, but I felt like they also deserve to be in the SO thread. I had never seen this combo before this pair!
RG pavé vintage alhambra/WMOP lucky alhambra butterfly 2- motif earrings


----------



## nicole0612

kelsenia said:


> I posted these photos in the latest purchase thread, but I felt like they also deserve to be in the SO thread. I had never seen this combo before this pair!


I already commented but these are so gorgeous I have to say again how beautiful they are!! Now the question is: are you going to buy the ring?


----------



## kelsenia

nicole0612 said:


> I already commented but these are so gorgeous I have to say again how beautiful they are!! Now the question is: are you going to buy the ring?


thank you!!! they’re so stunning in person. I worry they may not age well (may be too young-looking) but I cannot stop staring at them, also they are amazingly light and comfortable (important!)

I am going to Paris in a few weeks and have asked my SA there to pull some things for me there: 3 motif vendome edition earrings (i have the bracelet and pendant, so a nice set), 3 motif chalcedony/wmop/gmop earrings (have the 16 motif so a nice set as well, even though I would probably wear them separately), the tigers eye 2 motif lucky butterfly earrings (maybe redundant with these?) and the YG lucky bracelet. Depending on how that haul goes will impact my budget and how comfortable I would be spending on the ring as well.

When I lie the earring on my finger to mimic a BTF, I like it, but I think I would actually prefer a dual stone situation (wmop/gmop or maybe gmop/onyx, onyx/wmop, or the tigers eye version?)


----------



## Ylesiya

kelsenia said:


> thank you!!! they’re so stunning in person. I worry they may not age well (may be too young-looking) but I cannot stop staring at them, also they are amazingly light and comfortable (important!)
> 
> I am going to Paris in a few weeks and have asked my SA there to pull some things for me there: 3 motif vendome edition earrings (i have the bracelet and pendant, so a nice set), 3 motif chalcedony/wmop/gmop earrings (have the 16 motif so a nice set as well, even though I would probably wear them separately), the tigers eye 2 motif lucky butterfly earrings (maybe redundant with these?) and the YG lucky bracelet. Depending on how that haul goes will impact my budget and how comfortable I would be spending on the ring as well.
> 
> When I lie the earring on my finger to mimic a BTF, I like it, but I think I would actually prefer a dual stone situation (wmop/gmop or maybe gmop/onyx, onyx/wmop, or the tigers eye version?)



I think you should keep them. Worst case scenario you can always sell them away - I think they would be snatched in a blink of an eye. I like this version more than the tiger eye one - maybe due to the subtlety of the MOP and pink gold combo it does not look the same way. I decided to pass on the TE-MOP version precisely for the same reason (too young-looking, more for girls) but one feels very refreshing.
I advice to keep it and enjoy it. It's gorgeous.


----------



## missie1

nicole0612 said:


> I am glad to help, here are some photos.


Nicole Love the gmop wg.   It takes such a cool tone.  Now I’m wondering how it will work with turquoise.  Can you please take pic next to a piece.  Thanks


----------



## kvitka4u

nicole0612 said:


> I am glad to help, here are some photos.


Wow @nicole0612 you are so right about green hues. I like how white gold highlights those! I would have never imagined that. Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## BigAkoya

kelsenia said:


> thank you!!! they’re so stunning in person. I worry they may not age well (may be too young-looking) but I cannot stop staring at them, also they are amazingly light and comfortable (important!)
> 
> I am going to Paris in a few weeks and have asked my SA there to pull some things for me there: 3 motif vendome edition earrings (i have the bracelet and pendant, so a nice set), 3 motif chalcedony/wmop/gmop earrings (have the 16 motif so a nice set as well, even though I would probably wear them separately), the tigers eye 2 motif lucky butterfly earrings (maybe redundant with these?) and the YG lucky bracelet. Depending on how that haul goes will impact my budget and how comfortable I would be spending on the ring as well.
> 
> When I lie the earring on my finger to mimic a BTF, I like it, but I think I would actually prefer a dual stone situation (wmop/gmop or maybe gmop/onyx, onyx/wmop, or the tigers eye version?)


My honest thoughts.... 
I think they are very pretty, but I also think they are very "cute & young" looking.  It's the dangling butterfly that makes it look cute & young vs. the stud butterfly version.  This is not a bad thing.  There is no such thing as a bad jewelry design, it's more if this design is the look you want.  

I see you are hesitating which is why I am sharing my thoughts...
I personally think you might tire of them after a while because cute may not really be your look.  For me, cute is definitely not my look, and especially for jewelry, I prefer a more elegant look.   

Jewelry is 100% preference, so yes, buy what you love.  However, I think jewelry is also very tied to one's personal style and look.  
If your take off the VCA logo on these earrings, I see these earrings as something from Claire's that a teenager would buy.   For me, I would feel a bit childish wearing these.  For a butterfly earring, I would choose the classic studs over these dangling one.  That's just me.  

Again though, it's 100% preference which is why there are infinite styles of jewelry.  I would think about your look and if these earrings are really you. 

Just my two cents for what it's worth.  Hope this was helpful for something to think about it.  Good luck in your decision.


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> My honest thoughts....
> I think they are very pretty, but I also think they are very "cute & young" looking.  It's the dangling butterfly that makes it look cute & young vs. the stud butterfly version.  This is not a bad thing.  There is no such thing as a bad jewelry design, it's more if this design is the look you want.
> 
> I see you are hesitating which is why I am sharing my thoughts...
> I personally think you might tire of them after a while because cute may not really be your look.  For me, cute is definitely not my look, and especially for jewelry, I prefer a more elegant look.
> 
> Jewelry is 100% preference, so yes, buy what you love.  However, I think jewelry is also very tied to one's personal style and look.
> If your take off the VCA logo on these earrings, I see these earrings as something from Claire's that a teenager would buy.   For me, I would feel a bit childish wearing these.  For a butterfly earring, I would choose the classic studs over these dangling one.  That's just me.
> 
> Again though, it's 100% preference which is why there are infinite styles of jewelry.  I would think about your look and if these earrings are really you.
> 
> Just my two cents for what it's worth.  Hope this was helpful for something to think about it.  Good luck in your decision.


@kelsenia I love them to look at but I think @BigAkoya makes a good point here. Put it this way: if there is any hesitancy on these - back they go. They are too pricey to question. I like the design concept but if you plan for these to be long term Im not sure these are it. Keep in mind that is my personal opinion and I never want to make anyone feel they should not keep what they love. If you are after earrings, personally, I think the 3 motif may be a bit more of an elegant, long term investment.


----------



## eletons

BigAkoya said:


> My honest thoughts....
> I think they are very pretty, but I also think they are very "cute & young" looking.  It's the dangling butterfly that makes it look cute & young vs. the stud butterfly version.  This is not a bad thing.  There is no such thing as a bad jewelry design, it's more if this design is the look you want.
> 
> I see you are hesitating which is why I am sharing my thoughts...
> I personally think you might tire of them after a while because cute may not really be your look.  For me, cute is definitely not my look, and especially for jewelry, I prefer a more elegant look.
> 
> Jewelry is 100% preference, so yes, buy what you love.  However, I think jewelry is also very tied to one's personal style and look.
> If your take off the VCA logo on these earrings, I see these earrings as something from Claire's that a teenager would buy.   For me, I would feel a bit childish wearing these.  For a butterfly earring, I would choose the classic studs over these dangling one.  That's just me.
> 
> Again though, it's 100% preference which is why there are infinite styles of jewelry.  I would think about your look and if these earrings are really you.
> 
> Just my two cents for what it's worth.  Hope this was helpful for something to think about it.  Good luck in your decision.


How about the pave VA with GMOP magic two motif dangling earrings? 

The stud butterfly looks nice but do you think it's strange that they are not as a pair because one is pave while the other one is in lapis lazuli or turquoise or MOP.


----------



## BigAkoya

eletons said:


> How about the pave VA with GMOP magic two motif dangling earrings?
> 
> The stud butterfly looks nice but do you think it's strange that they are not as a pair because one is pave while the other one is in lapis lazuli or turquoise or MOP.


Yes, for me, I would choose the classic two motif or three motif dangling earrings over the butterfly dangling earrings for sure.  
I would go for the two motif earrings myself if I wore dangling earrings.  I no longer wear dangling earrings (I used to love them), but for dangling earring lovers, I think the two motif earring is fabulous.  You get the swing movement, and it is bold.  

On the stud butterfly being a mismatch, that is what I love about it.  I think it gives the earring character.  Otherwise, it's just "another butterfly earring," and you can buy butterfly earrings everywhere (google "butterfly earrings", they are a dime a dozen).   Also, for me, because butterfly jewelry is everywhere, I like that is one is pave as it adds a touch of elegance and gives it a unique character.


----------



## nicole0612

missie1 said:


> Nicole Love the gmop wg.   It takes such a cool tone.  Now I’m wondering how it will work with turquoise.  Can you please take pic next to a piece.  Thanks


Of course I will! I was also wondering if you had heard back about the SO fee for pave pieces in the UK. I would love to order the GMOP and pave alternating in WG to match this piece, and it would be incredible if there was no SO fee!


----------



## nicole0612

kelsenia said:


> thank you!!! they’re so stunning in person. I worry they may not age well (may be too young-looking) but I cannot stop staring at them, also they are amazingly light and comfortable (important!)
> 
> I am going to Paris in a few weeks and have asked my SA there to pull some things for me there: 3 motif vendome edition earrings (i have the bracelet and pendant, so a nice set), 3 motif chalcedony/wmop/gmop earrings (have the 16 motif so a nice set as well, even though I would probably wear them separately), the tigers eye 2 motif lucky butterfly earrings (maybe redundant with these?) and the YG lucky bracelet. Depending on how that haul goes will impact my budget and how comfortable I would be spending on the ring as well.
> 
> When I lie the earring on my finger to mimic a BTF, I like it, but I think I would actually prefer a dual stone situation (wmop/gmop or maybe gmop/onyx, onyx/wmop, or the tigers eye version?)


I think that is a great plan. I know what you mean about rings being more striking when there is more to catch the eye - different colors or the non-flat rings. The earrings are stunning though and so pretty on you. I don’t think they are childish at all, they are playful and whimsical. I agree that it will be best to see what Paris has to offer first. Would you indulge me in trying on the  Paris alternating pave bracelet if they have it? I keep that one in the back of my mind to add at some point.


----------



## nicole0612

kvitka4u said:


> Wow @nicole0612 you are so right about green hues. I like how white gold highlights those! I would have never imagined that. Thank you so much for sharing!


You are welcome! I hope it helps with your decision about the earrings.


----------



## kelsenia

Ylesiya said:


> I think you should keep them. Worst case scenario you can always sell them away - I think they would be snatched in a blink of an eye. I like this version more than the tiger eye one - maybe due to the subtlety of the MOP and pink gold combo it does not look the same way. I decided to pass on the TE-MOP version precisely for the same reason (too young-looking, more for girls) but one feels very refreshing.
> I advice to keep it and enjoy it. It's gorgeous.


I definitely think that these will go with more outfits than TE/MOP…but the TE/MOP are more casual.



BigAkoya said:


> My honest thoughts....
> I think they are very pretty, but I also think they are very "cute & young" looking.  It's the dangling butterfly that makes it look cute & young vs. the stud butterfly version.  This is not a bad thing.  There is no such thing as a bad jewelry design, it's more if this design is the look you want.
> 
> I see you are hesitating which is why I am sharing my thoughts...
> I personally think you might tire of them after a while because cute may not really be your look.  For me, cute is definitely not my look, and especially for jewelry, I prefer a more elegant look.
> 
> Jewelry is 100% preference, so yes, buy what you love.  However, I think jewelry is also very tied to one's personal style and look.
> If your take off the VCA logo on these earrings, I see these earrings as something from Claire's that a teenager would buy.   For me, I would feel a bit childish wearing these.  For a butterfly earring, I would choose the classic studs over these dangling one.  That's just me.
> 
> Again though, it's 100% preference which is why there are infinite styles of jewelry.  I would think about your look and if these earrings are really you.
> 
> Just my two cents for what it's worth.  Hope this was helpful for something to think about it.  Good luck in your decision.


Thank you always for your advice…you always give the most detailed and thoughtful responses. 
I have tried the butterfly studs in lapis/YG pave, WG pave, WG pave/RG pink sapphire. I dont know why, but they don’t speak to me in the same way that the butterfly BTF rings do in the same combinations. Of those I preferred the pink sapphire the most, however i feel like my pink sapphire small frivole studs are too similar to those to warrant their purchase/I would rather spend the money on the WG/pink sapphire ring. 
But I definitely agree that those are more likely work for more age-groups.…



glamourbag said:


> @kelsenia I love them to look at but I think @BigAkoya makes a good point here. Put it this way: if there is any hesitancy on these - back they go. They are too pricey to question. I like the design concept but if you plan for these to be long term Im not sure these are it. Keep in mind that is my personal opinion and I never want to make anyone feel they should not keep what they love. If you are after earrings, personally, I think the 3 motif may be a bit more of an elegant, long term investment.


I agree that they are definitely too pricey to question—I am not sure if my hesitancy is about the earrings itself or more so me trying not to like them so that my wallet doesn’t suffer  I love the MOP. I love the diamonds. I think they’re a bit more casual than 3 motifs, so they might be more wearable for me long-term for more occasions.
I want to get the vendome-edition 3 motif alternating pave earrings to match my bracelet…it is such a pretty blue and it really makes me smile every time I look at it (and the matching pendant). However, their color could limit which outfits I could wear them with (unlike the MOP).



eletons said:


> How about the pave VA with GMOP magic two motif dangling earrings?
> 
> The stud butterfly looks nice but do you think it's strange that they are not as a pair because one is pave while the other one is in lapis lazuli or turquoise or MOP.


I actually have wanted to always try these, Ive never seen them in person...I believe they are pretty hard to find at the moment.



nicole0612 said:


> I think that is a great plan. I know what you mean about rings being more striking when there is more to catch the eye - different colors or the non-flat rings. The earrings are stunning though and so pretty on you. I don’t think they are childish at all, they are playful and whimsical. I agree that it will be best to see what Paris has to offer first. Would you indulge me in trying on the  Paris alternating pave bracelet if they have it? I keep that one in the back of my mind to add at some point.


I actually already have this bracelet! Attached are some pics.


----------



## missie1

nicole0612 said:


> Of course I will! I was also wondering if you had heard back about the SO fee for pave pieces in the UK. I would love to order the GMOP and pave alternating in WG to match this piece, and it would be incredible if there was no SO fee!


That will be amazin…esp without the markup price.  I haven’t heard back yet….my friend lives in Paris and is going to check on it for us…..I’m thinking few weeks before she goes to London


----------



## nicole0612

missie1 said:


> That will be amazin…esp without the markup price.  I haven’t heard back yet….my friend lives in Paris and is going to check on it for us…..I’m thinking few weeks before she goes to London


Thank you! Fingers crossed


----------



## nicole0612

kelsenia said:


> I definitely think that these will go with more outfits than TE/MOP…but the TE/MOP are more casual.
> 
> 
> Thank you always for your advice…you always give the most detailed and thoughtful responses.
> I have tried the butterfly studs in lapis/YG pave, WG pave, WG pave/RG pink sapphire. I dont know why, but they don’t speak to me in the same way that the butterfly BTF rings do in the same combinations. Of those I preferred the pink sapphire the most, however i feel like my pink sapphire small frivole studs are too similar to those to warrant their purchase/I would rather spend the money on the WG/pink sapphire ring.
> But I definitely agree that those are more likely work for more age-groups.…
> 
> 
> I agree that they are definitely too pricey to question—I am not sure if my hesitancy is about the earrings itself or more so me trying not to like them so that my wallet doesn’t suffer  I love the MOP. I love the diamonds. I think they’re a bit more casual than 3 motifs, so they might be more wearable for me long-term for more occasions.
> I want to get the vendome-edition 3 motif alternating pave earrings to match my bracelet…it is such a pretty blue and it really makes me smile every time I look at it (and the matching pendant). However, their color could limit which outfits I could wear them with (unlike the MOP).
> 
> 
> I actually have wanted to always try these, Ive never seen them in person...I believe they are pretty hard to find at the moment.
> 
> 
> I actually already have this bracelet! Attached are some pics.


Thank you for the photos! The deep blue is very pretty and would match my wardrobe colors well. I would like to add another alternating pave in YG, and I think I could wear this much more than the malachite.


----------



## kelsenia

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you for the photos! The deep blue is very pretty and would match my wardrobe colors well. I would like to add another alternating pave in YG, and I think I could wear this much more than the malachite.


I really love it. It looks like different colors depending on the lighting. The pictures I showed of me wearing it are about as bright as it ever looks, it can even look black sometimes.
It is darker and less consistent of a color compared to lapis (which i think looks relatively the same in different lighting).
The porcelain is a lot sturdier than malachite too.


----------



## nicole0612

kelsenia said:


> I really love it. It looks like different colors depending on the lighting. The pictures I showed of me wearing it are about as bright as it ever looks, it can even look black sometimes.
> It is lighter and less consistent of a color compared to lapis (which i think looks relatively the same in different lighting).
> The porcelain is a lot sturdier than malachite too.


I love all blues and greens! I had a little hope for lapis, but that has passed, and since I want carefree stones for pave combos, this one is a beautiful option. I still wish they would release more 10s in alternating pave! Why only malachite!?


----------



## kelsenia

nicole0612 said:


> I love all blues and greens! I had a little hope for lapis, but that has passed, and since I want carefree stones for pave combos, this one is a beautiful option. I still wish they would release more 10s in alternating pave! Why only malachite!?


I know… i still want that alternating pave/gmop 10 motif! Never ending wishlist 

I also just realized I wrote it was lighter than lapis when i meant darker 

In the theme of special orders, do you follow blessvch on instagram? She has the most amazing SO 2-motif  blue agate/pavé earrings that I think you would love considering you love blue. These are from her instagram.


----------



## nicole0612

kelsenia said:


> I know… i still want that alternating pave/gmop 10 motif! Never ending wishlist
> 
> I also just realized I wrote it was lighter than lapis when i meant darker
> 
> In the theme of special orders, do you follow blessvch on instagram? She has the most amazing SO 2-motif  blue agate/pavé earrings that I think you would love considering you love blue. These are from her instagram.
> 
> View attachment 5440192
> 
> 
> View attachment 5440193


Thank you! Yes I do see her posts on IG and envy quite a few items! Sadly I never wear my 2 motif earrings, they are just too heavy for my thin earlobes, but I do enjoy seeing hers. I will probably SO the earrings at some point since I have the long necklace.


----------



## 880

jenaywins said:


> For what it’s worth, I bought a second hand, no longer in production piece from an incredibly reputable source, only to have my previous SA tell me the same thing - that the serial number was bad, couldn’t be traced, blah blah blah. Turns out he was totally incorrect and was basically annoyed that I didn’t spend that money with him. I have not shopped with him since. I returned the necklace which was stupid and still a huge regret, but oh well. My point is, we can’t take our SA’s words as gospel.
> @marbella8 is absolutely correct that an SO via in independent location wouldn’t show up - same as purchase history at an independent boutique. All of my SOs come from my home store which is independent / stand alone, so I would be curious to see what my serial numbers show up as if searched via a corporate location. I’m not saying that I have an opinion on this pendant one way or another. It’s a very “odd” combination that obviously isn’t on any SO spec sheet I’ve ever seen, but we all know that VVIPs get what they want. So who knows. I’d pay the $1800 if you love the piece to get a COA if it’s authentic.



i would have bought a discontinued or heritage piece from a reputable dealer too.
But, today,  if I wanted VCA alhambra, I would go to the boutique. 
I might also purchase from briony Raymond

I’ve had occasion to see a guilloche dupe from a CAD computer design and the real thing side by side,
and with CAD, you cannot tell the difference. I’ve posted Bf that it is my understanding that VCA neglected to obtain protection for its original alhambra design and has failed to do so through recent litigation. As a result, there are a lot of replicas
(of course, not all replicas are CAD designed, but it’s a risk).
JMO though

@tenshix , i was told if you buy VCA in Asia, you can bring it to a US Flagship to have it registered in their system.


----------



## Glitterbomb

I wanted to update everyone on the SO magic alhambra rose gold guilloche necklace I purchased from FP. I freaked out when my SA checked the serial number and said it wasn't in their system, not knowing that independent stores wouldn't show up that way which my SA verified when I mentioned it. I brought the necklace to VCA intending to submit it for authentication which costs $1800, and my SA checked the serial number one more time, and this time it showed up. My SA apologized and thinks she made a mistake the first time and typed the number wrong. So it is for sure an authentic piece, and it was purchased in a stand alone VCA, not an independent store (like a VCA inside of a Neiman Marcus). What a relief! I absolutely love it, and I am keeping it.


----------



## 880

Glitterbomb said:


> I wanted to update everyone on the SO magic alhambra rose gold guilloche necklace I purchased from FP. I freaked out when my SA checked the serial number and said it wasn't in their system, not knowing that independent stores wouldn't show up that way which my SA verified when I mentioned it. I brought the necklace to VCA intending to submit it for authentication which costs $1800, and my SA checked the serial number one more time, and this time it showed up. My SA apologized and thinks she made a mistake the first time and typed the number wrong. So it is for sure an authentic piece, and it was purchased in a stand alone VCA, not an independent store (like a VCA inside of a Neiman Marcus). What a relief! I absolutely love it, and I am keeping it.


So thrilled for you! What a relief


----------



## chiaoapple

kelsenia said:


> thank you!!! they’re so stunning in person. I worry they may not age well (may be too young-looking) but I cannot stop staring at them, also they are amazingly light and comfortable (important!)
> 
> I am going to Paris in a few weeks and have asked my SA there to pull some things for me there: 3 motif vendome edition earrings (i have the bracelet and pendant, so a nice set), 3 motif chalcedony/wmop/gmop earrings (have the 16 motif so a nice set as well, even though I would probably wear them separately), the tigers eye 2 motif lucky butterfly earrings (maybe redundant with these?) and the YG lucky bracelet. Depending on how that haul goes will impact my budget and how comfortable I would be spending on the ring as well.
> 
> When I lie the earring on my finger to mimic a BTF, I like it, but I think I would actually prefer a dual stone situation (wmop/gmop or maybe gmop/onyx, onyx/wmop, or the tigers eye version?)


I actually think they will look fantastic on a more “mature” person as well — if I saw them on such a person I would think wow what a fun-loving and stylish lady!


----------



## nicole0612

Glitterbomb said:


> I wanted to update everyone on the SO magic alhambra rose gold guilloche necklace I purchased from FP. I freaked out when my SA checked the serial number and said it wasn't in their system, not knowing that independent stores wouldn't show up that way which my SA verified when I mentioned it. I brought the necklace to VCA intending to submit it for authentication which costs $1800, and my SA checked the serial number one more time, and this time it showed up. My SA apologized and thinks she made a mistake the first time and typed the number wrong. So it is for sure an authentic piece, and it was purchased in a stand alone VCA, not an independent store (like a VCA inside of a Neiman Marcus). What a relief! I absolutely love it, and I am keeping it.


This is wonderful news! So happy for you that you can now enjoy the necklace without any concerns


----------



## BigAkoya

Glitterbomb said:


> I wanted to update everyone on the SO magic alhambra rose gold guilloche necklace I purchased from FP. I freaked out when my SA checked the serial number and said it wasn't in their system, not knowing that independent stores wouldn't show up that way which my SA verified when I mentioned it. I brought the necklace to VCA intending to submit it for authentication which costs $1800, and my SA checked the serial number one more time, and this time it showed up. My SA apologized and thinks she made a mistake the first time and typed the number wrong. So it is for sure an authentic piece, and it was purchased in a stand alone VCA, not an independent store (like a VCA inside of a Neiman Marcus). What a relief! I absolutely love it, and I am keeping it.


Wow!  What a great happy ending!  I'm so happy for you!  This necklace deserves some mod shots!


----------



## sjunky13

Glitterbomb said:


> I wanted to update everyone on the SO magic alhambra rose gold guilloche necklace I purchased from FP. I freaked out when my SA checked the serial number and said it wasn't in their system, not knowing that independent stores wouldn't show up that way which my SA verified when I mentioned it. I brought the necklace to VCA intending to submit it for authentication which costs $1800, and my SA checked the serial number one more time, and this time it showed up. My SA apologized and thinks she made a mistake the first time and typed the number wrong. So it is for sure an authentic piece, and it was purchased in a stand alone VCA, not an independent store (like a VCA inside of a Neiman Marcus). What a relief! I absolutely love it, and I am keeping it.


I'm glad you posted here to update everyone! 
I knew it was 1000% authentic . I felt stuck as I did not want to give private info where my friend purchased it, who she is .ETC.  I regret even saying it came from my friend.  I mentioned it to you to know it came from someone in the tpf family . I am an OG and this forum used to be very safe and very community driven and we all kind of knew each other. 

Glad you are keeping it.


----------



## innerpeace85

Glitterbomb said:


> I wanted to update everyone on the SO magic alhambra rose gold guilloche necklace I purchased from FP. I freaked out when my SA checked the serial number and said it wasn't in their system, not knowing that independent stores wouldn't show up that way which my SA verified when I mentioned it. I brought the necklace to VCA intending to submit it for authentication which costs $1800, and my SA checked the serial number one more time, and this time it showed up. My SA apologized and thinks she made a mistake the first time and typed the number wrong. So it is for sure an authentic piece, and it was purchased in a stand alone VCA, not an independent store (like a VCA inside of a Neiman Marcus). What a relief! I absolutely love it, and I am keeping it.


Glitter bomb, I am happy your SA was able to find the serial number in the system. I was trying to place SO for WG Alhambra pave earrings and pendant in this size and in order to do that my SA needs reference number. So she looked up the serial number in the FP posting and found the reference number based on it and Submitted SO. Hence my SA confirmed it is authentic too. Hope this helps!


----------



## missie1

sjunky13 said:


> I'm glad you posted here to update everyone!
> I knew it was 1000% authentic . I felt stuck as I did not want to give private info where my friend purchased it, who she is .ETC.  I regret even saying it came from my friend.  I mentioned it to you to know it came from someone in the tpf family . I am an OG and this forum used to be very safe and very community driven and we all kind of knew each other.
> 
> Glad you are keeping it.


I love our little VCA group.  We are all so supportive and definitely vouch for one another’s pieces that we definitely know are authentic.  Glad it worked out for OP.


----------



## Yssie

The frauds who create high-end replicas will reuse serial numbers from actual authentic pieces. So simply having an SA look an ID up (on a stock design) doesn’t guarantee authenticity - it doesn’t guarantee that a particular piece is the specific specimen for which that serial number was originally intended. 

It’s different for SOs of course - no “stock” to go scout and steal serials from.


----------



## Glitterbomb

innerpeace85 said:


> Glitter bomb, I am happy your SA was able to find the serial number in the system. I was trying to place SO for WG Alhambra pave earrings and pendant in this size and in order to do that my SA needs reference number. So she looked up the serial number in the FP posting and found the reference number based on it and Submitted SO. Hence my SA confirmed it is authentic too. Hope this helps!



That's wonderful!! I'm glad the serial number helped you as well. You probably already know this, but the magic pave alhambra earrings that are in the existing line-up are the same size as this pendant, they just don't have the bead in the center (but maybe you want the bead in the center which is why you placed the SO). Just thought I would mention it, just in case there was a chance you didn't know! I want an SO WG pave pendant in the same size eventually too! I much prefer this smaller magic size to the full-sized magic. I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Glitterbomb

sjunky13 said:


> I'm glad you posted here to update everyone!
> I knew it was 1000% authentic . I felt stuck as I did not want to give private info where my friend purchased it, who she is .ETC.  I regret even saying it came from my friend.  I mentioned it to you to know it came from someone in the tpf family . I am an OG and this forum used to be very safe and very community driven and we all kind of knew each other.
> 
> Glad you are keeping it.



I believed you...I just didn't know for sure what had happened after the necklace had been shipped to FP. I know that probably sounds paranoid, and maybe it is, but I freaked out when my SA said it wasn't in the system especially because I didn't know that independent stores wouldn't show up. I also never wanted any private info about where your friend purchased the necklace, just to know if it was purchased in an independent store or not in general, I didn't want any specifics like which location. I completely understand the need for privacy especially when reselling your pieces. One of my own concerns is someone will figure out private information about me from running the serial numbers on items I resell, so I get it. If the answer was that it was not purchased at an independent store, and it truly wasn't showing up in the system, well then it had to be a replica even if your friend sent an authentic necklace into FP. It doesn't necessarily mean I received that same authentic necklace. Luckily my SA just made a mistake typing it in, and it really was in the system after all.

I will also just say this. I sent an XS rose gold perlee 3-row bracelet to FP. Actually, I dropped it off personally in one of their in-store locations. My receipt verifies this bracelet has a specific serial number and is size XS. It was then approved by FP, I was paid for it, and it was listed on their site.

Well. The bracelet on their website is a size S. Yes, it literally says size S on it. With the same serial number that was on my XS & on my receipt. How is this possible? My only working theory is there are some bad apples working at FP who quickly made a replica (or already have a bunch of replicas ready without serial numbers?) in the wrong size, quickly slapped the same serial number on it from my bracelet, and swapped out my real bracelet, kept it (to sell? to keep? who knows), and somehow snuck the replica into the active inventory before pics were taken.

It sounds completely crazy, I admit. But I did not send them a size S, so....how did it turn into one? VCA doesn't reuse serial numbers. I'm at a total complete loss. I guess someone else might say there's a possibility I scammed FP. But of course I know I didn't. I know I sent them the very same XS that I purchased from VCA. 

Another possibility, I suppose, is VCA messed up and accidentally sold me a S with that serial number despite my receipt showing XS (and despite the bracelet fitting like my other XS) and my SA & I both never noticed. But that seems unlikely too.


----------



## BigAkoya

Glitterbomb said:


> I believed you...I just didn't know for sure what had happened after the necklace had been shipped to FP. I know that probably sounds paranoid, and maybe it is, but I freaked out when my SA said it wasn't in the system especially because I didn't know that independent stores wouldn't show up. I also never wanted any private info about where your friend purchased the necklace, just to know if it was purchased in an independent store or not in general, I didn't want any specifics like which location. I completely understand the need for privacy especially when reselling your pieces. One of my own concerns is someone will figure out private information about me from running the serial numbers on items I resell, so I get it. If the answer was that it was not purchased at an independent store, and it truly wasn't showing up in the system, well then it had to be a replica even if your friend sent an authentic necklace into FP. It doesn't necessarily mean I received that same authentic necklace. Luckily my SA just made a mistake typing it in, and it really was in the system after all.
> 
> I will also just say this. I sent an XS rose gold perlee 3-row bracelet to FP. Actually, I dropped it off personally in one of their in-store locations. My receipt verifies this bracelet has a specific serial number and is size XS. It was then approved by FP, I was paid for it, and it was listed on their site.
> 
> Well. The bracelet on their website is a size S. Yes, it literally says size S on it. With the same serial number that was on my XS & on my receipt. How is this possible? My only working theory is there are some bad apples working at FP who quickly made a replica (or already have a bunch of replicas ready without serial numbers?) in the wrong size, quickly slapped the same serial number on it from my bracelet, and swapped out my real bracelet, kept it (to sell? to keep? who knows), and somehow snuck the replica into the active inventory before pics were taken.
> 
> It sounds completely crazy, I admit. But I did not send them a size S, so....how did it turn into one? VCA doesn't reuse serial numbers. I'm at a total complete loss. I guess someone else might say there's a possibility I scammed FP. But of course I know I didn't. I know I sent them the very same XS that I purchased from VCA.
> 
> Another possibility, I suppose, is VCA messed up and accidentally sold me a S with that serial number despite my receipt showing XS (and despite the bracelet fitting like my other XS) and my SA & I both never noticed. But that seems unlikely too.


Wow!  Buying used is so scary!  Thank God I’m a chicken and have never purchased used. 

Right or wrong, I have never really stared at my VCA pieces in detail except to check the serial number matches the COA.

Someone could sell a fake one on FP, and I would not even know the difference.

One almost needs to be an expert like you to buy used.  Thanks for sharing this!  For sure now, I am not buying used anything.  Very helpful!


----------



## Glitterbomb

BigAkoya said:


> Wow!  Buying used is so scary!  Thank God I’m a chicken and have never purchased used.
> 
> Right or wrong, I have never really stared at my VCA pieces in detail except to check the serial number matches the COA.
> 
> Someone could sell a fake one on FP, and I would not even know the difference.
> 
> One almost needs to be an expert like you to buy used.  Thanks for sharing this!  For sure now, I am not buying used anything.  Very helpful!



It is scary. But I don't think I'm an expert at all! All I can say is I know without a doubt that I purchased that bracelet myself, in person, at my VCA boutique, and I dropped the very same bracelet off in person at FP. I can't explain how it is a size S with the same serial number. 

I have purchased quite a lot of preloved pieces from FP myself so it is very concerning.


----------



## BigAkoya

@Glitterbomb
On your Clover bracelet, I do know the size is stamped on the bangle, so if you have a photo of that, you could check.
I know this because I was at Buccellati, and I did not know my size in Bucclellati.  I had taken off my Clover to try on the Buccellati cuffs, and the SA takes my bangle, whips out her loupe, and starts scanning my bangle.  She confirmed my bangle has a M written on it, for Medium, which is how I know the Clover has the size stamped on.  Who knew the bangle had the size stamped on it!
Come to think of it, I am going to check out my bangle later to see that size!    

Maybe see what size yours is and if the one on FP with the same serial number is now a S.  If yes, it's a fake for sure!


----------



## Glitterbomb

BigAkoya said:


> @Glitterbomb
> On your Clover bracelet, I do know the size is stamped on the bangle, so if you have a photo of that, you could check.
> I know this because I was at Buccellati, and I did not know my size in Bucclellati.  I had taken off my Clover to try on the Buccellati cuffs, and the SA takes my bangle, whips out her loupe, and starts scanning my bangle.  She confirmed my bangle hasd a M written on it, for Medium which is how I know the Clover has the size stamped on.  Who knew the bangle had the size stamped on it!
> Come to this of it, I am going to check out my bangle later to see that size!
> 
> Maybe see what size yours is and if the one on FP with the same serial number is now a S.  If yes, it's a fake for sure!



The only problem is I can't check the size now because I sold it to FP.  I never had to take pictures of it while submitting it to a quote to FP since I dropped it off in person. I don't know if I have a picture of the inside of it showing the size, but I'll look. 

However, that bracelet even if it was somehow stamped as an S (which would be a giant mistake for VCA and I can't imagine happening) was for sure not a true S, it fit like an XS and was a true XS. It fit just like the rest of my VCA XS perlee bracelets and stacked with them without any issues.


----------



## BigAkoya

Glitterbomb said:


> The only problem is I can't check the size now because I sold it to FP.  I never had to take pictures of it while submitting it to a quote to FP since I dropped it off in person. I don't know if I have a picture of the inside of it showing the size, but I'll look.
> 
> However, that bracelet even if it was somehow stamped as an S (which would be a giant mistake for VCA and I can't imagine happening) was for sure not a true S, it fit like an XS and was a true XS. It fit just like the rest of my VCA XS perlee bracelets and stacked with them without any issues.


Okay... I was a curious cat and went upstairs to check out my bangle.    
Found it!  My "M" is to the left of the serial number.  You can't miss it.  If you have a photo of the serial number, you will see the size to the left.

You can also call your SA to look up the serial number to verify the size.  That would be proof too.

P.S.  You have the best mysteries!  You could write a book on this stuff!


----------



## Glitterbomb

BigAkoya said:


> Okay... I was a curious cat and went upstairs to check out my bangle.
> Found it!  My "M" is to the left of the serial number.  You can't miss it.  If you have a photo of the serial number, you will see the size to the left.
> 
> You can also call your SA to look up the serial number to verify the size.  That would be proof too.



I edited my original comment with a picture of my receipt (with my personal info redacted). Check it out. It shows it is an XS!!!


----------



## BigAkoya

Glitterbomb said:


> I edited my original comment with a picture of my receipt (with my personal info redacted). Check it out. It shows it is an XS!!!


Wow!  So I assume this piece you purchased new, not used, as it has your name on the receipt so for sure it's authentic. 
It's so crazy the SA mis-typed the size.  Now I am going to hike upstairs again to check my receipt!  You are making me exercise too much!


----------



## Glitterbomb

BigAkoya said:


> Wow!  So I assume this piece you purchased new, not used, as it has your name on the receipt so for sure it's authentic.
> It's so crazy the SA mis-typed the size.  Now I am going to hike upstairs again to check my receipt!  You are making me exercise too much!



I don't think she mistyped the size. That's the thing. I believe I really purchased an XS and sent an XS to FP.

Yes, I bought it new at a VCA boutique and it is definitely authentic. Well at least the one I sent over to FP is...who knows about the one they currently have listed on their site.


----------



## sjunky13

Glitterbomb said:


> I believed you...I just didn't know for sure what had happened after the necklace had been shipped to FP. I know that probably sounds paranoid, and maybe it is, but I freaked out when my SA said it wasn't in the system especially because I didn't know that independent stores wouldn't show up. I also never wanted any private info about where your friend purchased the necklace, just to know if it was purchased in an independent store or not in general, I didn't want any specifics like which location. I completely understand the need for privacy especially when reselling your pieces. One of my own concerns is someone will figure out private information about me from running the serial numbers on items I resell, so I get it. If the answer was that it was not purchased at an independent store, and it truly wasn't showing up in the system, well then it had to be a replica even if your friend sent an authentic necklace into FP. It doesn't necessarily mean I received that same authentic necklace. Luckily my SA just made a mistake typing it in, and it really was in the system after all.
> 
> I will also just say this. I sent an XS rose gold perlee 3-row bracelet to FP. Actually, I dropped it off personally in one of their in-store locations. My receipt verifies this bracelet has a specific serial number and is size XS. It was then approved by FP, I was paid for it, and it was listed on their site.
> 
> Well. The bracelet on their website is a size S. Yes, it literally says size S on it. With the same serial number that was on my XS & on my receipt. How is this possible? My only working theory is there are some bad apples working at FP who quickly made a replica (or already have a bunch of replicas ready without serial numbers?) in the wrong size, quickly slapped the same serial number on it from my bracelet, and swapped out my real bracelet, kept it (to sell? to keep? who knows), and somehow snuck the replica into the active inventory before pics were taken.
> 
> It sounds completely crazy, I admit. But I did not send them a size S, so....how did it turn into one? VCA doesn't reuse serial numbers. I'm at a total complete loss. I guess someone else might say there's a possibility I scammed FP. But of course I know I didn't. I know I sent them the very same XS that I purchased from VCA.
> 
> Another possibility, I suppose, is VCA messed up and accidentally sold me a S with that serial number despite my receipt showing XS (and despite the bracelet fitting like my other XS) and my SA & I both never noticed. But that seems unlikely too.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444732
> View attachment 5444734


Did you check the inside of your bangle to see the size?  I would see if you can find pics of the inside of your bangle. I believe the receipt to be wrong. I really do not believe fashionphile is selling fakes, or making copies. They are the largest reseller globally and will send jewelry back that doesn't pass inspection. Do mistakes happen? Yes , of course! But to say they are making fakes is a BIG accusation. Did you call them on this? 
I am not saying you are wrong or you are in any way presenting wrong info. Did you ever look inside the bangle and see an xs engraved there? 
I personally only buy from the boutique, but would buy from someone I trusted. I know it is scary as you really never know. If I were you, I would not buy preloved at all.   
@BigAkoya Yes, all bangles are stamped. Either XS, S, M , L or 15, 16,17 etc.


----------



## sjunky13

Glitterbomb said:


> The only problem is I can't check the size now because I sold it to FP.  I never had to take pictures of it while submitting it to a quote to FP since I dropped it off in person. I don't know if I have a picture of the inside of it showing the size, but I'll look.
> 
> However, that bracelet even if it was somehow stamped as an S (which would be a giant mistake for VCA and I can't imagine happening) was for sure not a true S, it fit like an XS and was a true XS. It fit just like the rest of my VCA XS perlee bracelets and stacked with them without any issues.


There are instances of VCA XS and S fitting the same. It has been posted in this forum. Also,  I had a Perlee bracelet that had a crooked and misaligned hallmark that VCA stamped, ourchased right from the boutqite!  They are handmade pieces


Glitterbomb said:


> The only problem is I can't check the size now because I sold it to FP.  I never had to take pictures of it while submitting it to a quote to FP since I dropped it off in person. I don't know if I have a picture of the inside of it showing the size, but I'll look.
> 
> However, that bracelet even if it was somehow stamped as an S (which would be a giant mistake for VCA and I can't imagine happening) was for sure not a true S, it fit like an XS and was a true XS. It fit just like the rest of my VCA XS perlee bracelets and stacked with them without any issues.,


Ok, I see you didn't look inside your bracelet.
There have been instances that an XS and S have fit the same. This was posted in the forum. Also I had a Perlee bracelet that had a crooked and misaligned hallmark that I purchased from the boutique. As for sizing , they are handmade and each one could vary in size. I think you should all FP with your concerns of the piece you brought in and what was posted.
I do not want to be rude, I promise it is not my intention.  You posted you knew 100% the pendant was fake and accused them of switching it. It turned out to be authentic.   It doesn't seem fair to accuse them of something so huge without their knowledge.


----------



## Glitterbomb

sjunky13 said:


> There are instances of VCA XS and S fitting the same. It has been posted in this forum. Also,  I had a Perlee bracelet that had a crooked and misaligned hallmark that VCA stamped, ourchased right from the boutqite!  They are handmade pieces
> 
> Ok, I see you didn't look inside your bracelet.
> There have been instances that an XS and S have fit the same. This was posted in the forum. Also I had a Perlee bracelet that had a crooked and misaligned hallmark that I purchased from the boutique. As for sizing , they are handmade and each one could vary in size. I think you should all FP with your concerns of the piece you brought in and what was posted.
> I do not want to be rude, I promise it is not my intention.  You posted you knew 100% the pendant was fake and accused them of switching it. It turned out to be authentic.   It doesn't seem fair to accuse them of something so huge without their knowledge.



I'm not accusing them at all. I said I don't know what is going on and that is just my only working theory. I also said it's possible VCA made the mistake by stamping it wrong, but that it seems unlikely. I truly do not know how I sent them an XS and they have an S with the same serial number. No, I don't have a picture of the inside of the bracelet, but it fit the same as my other XS and the size S is huge on me. My receipt says size XS, it is not at all that I am just saying it fit like an XS.

ETA: I also don't think FP is making fakes on a huge scale and scamming loads of people. I have purchased a lot of preloved items from FP and still feel comfortable today purchasing from them. I think it is entirely possible, however, that something like that COULD happen to a couple of pieces without anyone noticing (could - not is).

I said the pendant was fake because I was falsely informed at the time by my trusted SA who told me it wasn't in the system and that meant it was for sure a fake. She didn't even tell me that independent stores wouldn't show up. So yes, I freaked out. I don't think your comments are fair. I made several updates and corrected what I had written when I was informed differently. I never want to accuse anyone or any business of something that is not true, especially not a business that I have been a loyal customer of for years ( (I have bought & sold nearly 1M of merchandise with FP). And honestly, if something like this really has happened at FP, I don't think mentioning my concerns to them will be fruitful. I made sure that this time I did not say 100% for sure that this is what happened as I truly do not know. I am not at all trying to accuse anyone because I do not know what happened. I just know that something did happen, and I can't explain it with the information I currently have, and I think people should be aware to look out for things like this. Take pictures of your items before you drop them off to sell them...check your items and see if they match your receipt even if you buy directly from the boutique. Etc.


----------



## BigAkoya

Glitterbomb said:


> I believed you...I just didn't know for sure what had happened after the necklace had been shipped to FP. I know that probably sounds paranoid, and maybe it is, but I freaked out when my SA said it wasn't in the system especially because I didn't know that independent stores wouldn't show up. I also never wanted any private info about where your friend purchased the necklace, just to know if it was purchased in an independent store or not in general, I didn't want any specifics like which location. I completely understand the need for privacy especially when reselling your pieces. One of my own concerns is someone will figure out private information about me from running the serial numbers on items I resell, so I get it. If the answer was that it was not purchased at an independent store, and it truly wasn't showing up in the system, well then it had to be a replica even if your friend sent an authentic necklace into FP. It doesn't necessarily mean I received that same authentic necklace. Luckily my SA just made a mistake typing it in, and it really was in the system after all.
> 
> I will also just say this. I sent an XS rose gold perlee 3-row bracelet to FP. Actually, I dropped it off personally in one of their in-store locations. My receipt verifies this bracelet has a specific serial number and is size XS. It was then approved by FP, I was paid for it, and it was listed on their site.
> 
> Well. The bracelet on their website is a size S. Yes, it literally says size S on it. With the same serial number that was on my XS & on my receipt. How is this possible? My only working theory is there are some bad apples working at FP who quickly made a replica (or already have a bunch of replicas ready without serial numbers?) in the wrong size, quickly slapped the same serial number on it from my bracelet, and swapped out my real bracelet, kept it (to sell? to keep? who knows), and somehow snuck the replica into the active inventory before pics were taken.
> 
> It sounds completely crazy, I admit. But I did not send them a size S, so....how did it turn into one? VCA doesn't reuse serial numbers. I'm at a total complete loss. I guess someone else might say there's a possibility I scammed FP. But of course I know I didn't. I know I sent them the very same XS that I purchased from VCA.
> 
> Another possibility, I suppose, is VCA messed up and accidentally sold me a S with that serial number despite my receipt showing XS (and despite the bracelet fitting like my other XS) and my SA & I both never noticed. But that seems unlikely too.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444732
> View attachment 5444734


I am not sure when you got your bangle.
However, looking at the photo that FP posted, my bangle has other hallmarks below the size and serial number, but the one on FP does ont.  My bangle has two hallmarks below it, and my VCA Au750 is on one line, not two.
It may be VCA changing around the stamping from year to year, but I thought all pieces had to have the Hallmarks which the photo of your bracelet on FP is lacking.

Like this... I grabbed this off another bangle on FP.  The markings of the bangle below are exactly like mine.
However, your bangle photo on FP is missing those two hallmarks.  It's a bummer you do not have a photo of your original bangle with the stamps.

The left is the French Eagle Hallmark indicating it is 18K gold (required by law as I recall).  I forgot what the right one is.


----------



## nicole0612

Glitterbomb said:


> I'm not accusing them at all. I said I don't know what is going on and that is just my only working theory. I also said it's possible VCA made the mistake by stamping it wrong, but that it seems unlikely. I truly do not know how I sent them an XS and they have an S with the same serial number. No, I don't have a picture of the inside of the bracelet, but it fit the same as my other XS and the size S is huge on me. My receipt says size XS, it is not at all that I am just saying it fit like an XS.
> 
> ETA: I also don't think FP is making fakes on a huge scale and scamming loads of people. I have purchased a lot of preloved items from FP and still feel comfortable today purchasing from them. I think it is entirely possible, however, that something like that COULD happen to a couple of pieces without anyone noticing (could - not is).
> 
> I said the pendant was fake because I was falsely informed at the time by my trusted SA who told me it wasn't in the system and that meant it was for sure a fake. She didn't even tell me that independent stores wouldn't show up. So yes, I freaked out. I don't think your comments are fair. I made several updates and corrected what I had written when I was informed differently. I never want to accuse anyone or any business of something that is not true, especially not a business that I have been a loyal customer of for years ( (I have bought & sold nearly 1M of merchandise with FP). And honestly, if something like this really has happened at FP, I don't think mentioning my concerns to them will be fruitful. I made sure that this time I did not say 100% for sure that this is what happened as I truly do not know. I am not at all trying to accuse anyone because I do not know what happened. I just know that something did happen, and I can't explain it with the information I currently have, and I think people should be aware to look out for things like this. Take pictures of your items before you drop them off to sell them...check your items and see if they match your receipt even if you buy directly from the boutique. Etc.



Here is a thought, just a thought, but a possible explanation.
I had read about this before but couldn’t remember the exact details so I copied the text below from a thread about it here on tPF:

Prior to ~Nov 2018, the small and medium Perlee bracelets were different sizes than they currently are, and there was quite a difference in those 2 sizes. Then they came out with a 3rd size, which is between the original small and medium sizes and they called that new size small and renamed the original small as extra small. 

I wonder if you purchased a bracelet created before the size change over and it was labeled as “s” but is actually the new size “xs”?


----------



## Glitterbomb

nicole0612 said:


> Here is a thought, just a thought, but a possible explanation.
> I had read about this before but couldn’t remember the exact details so I copied the text below from a thread about it here on tPF:
> 
> Prior to ~Nov 2018, the small and medium Perlee bracelets were different sizes than they currently are, and there was quite a difference in those 2 sizes. Then they came out with a 3rd size, which is between the original small and medium sizes and they called that new size small and renamed the original small as extra small.
> 
> I wonder if you purchased a bracelet created before the size change over and it was labeled as “s” but is actually the new size “xs”?



I purchased it in 2021, but possibly it was an older model?


----------



## sjunky13

Glitterbomb said:


> I'm not accusing them at all. I said I don't know what is going on and that is just my only working theory. I also said it's possible VCA made the mistake by stamping it wrong, but that it seems unlikely. I truly do not know how I sent them an XS and they have an S with the same serial number. No, I don't have a picture of the inside of the bracelet, but it fit the same as my other XS and the size S is huge on me. My receipt says size XS, it is not at all that I am just saying it fit like an XS.
> 
> ETA: I also don't think FP is making fakes on a huge scale and scamming loads of people. I have purchased a lot of preloved items from FP and still feel comfortable today purchasing from them. I think it is entirely possible, however, that something like that COULD happen to a couple of pieces without anyone noticing (could - not is).
> 
> I said the pendant was fake because I was falsely informed at the time by my trusted SA who told me it wasn't in the system and that meant it was for sure a fake. She didn't even tell me that independent stores wouldn't show up. So yes, I freaked out. I don't think your comments are fair. I made several updates and corrected what I had written when I was informed differently. I never want to accuse anyone or any business of something that is not true, especially not a business that I have been a loyal customer of for years ( (I have bought & sold nearly 1M of merchandise with FP). And honestly, if something like this really has happened at FP, I don't think mentioning my concerns to them will be fruitful. I made sure that this time I did not say 100% for sure that this is what happened as I truly do not know. I am not at all trying to accuse anyone because I do not know what happened. I just know that something did happen, and I can't explain it with the information I currently have, and I think people should be aware to look out for things like this. Take pictures of your items before you drop them off to sell them...check your items and see if they match your receipt even if you buy directly from the boutique. Etc.


You are accusing them though.  How are my comments not fair when I am quoting you?   You said you knew the pendant was 100% fake. It felt different and the light hit it  different. These are your words, not mine. I am not FP , I do not have a dog in this race. I think it is good to bring up points to be aware about absolutely. Everyone should be be diligent . I said my comments were not coming from a place of being rude or causing hurt. I am really not trying to attack you, but to point on that posting these things on a public forum could be dangerous . Posters have been sued by making claims on this forum before. I think coversations between you and FP should happen if you feel so strongly about this.  I will bow out of this. It is between you and fashionphile .


----------



## Glitterbomb

sjunky13 said:


> You are accusing them though.  How are my comments not fair when I am quoting you?   You said you knew the pendant was 100% fake. It felt different and the light hit it  different. These are your words, not mine. I am not FP , I do not have a dog in this race. I think it is good to bring up points to be aware about absolutely. Everyone should be be diligent . I said my comments were not coming from a place of being rude or causing hurt. I am really not trying to attack you, but to point on that posting these things on a public forum could be dangerous . Posters have been sued by making claims on this forum before. I think coversations between you and FP should happen if you feel so strongly about this.  I will bow out of this. It is between you and fashionphile .



In this specific situation I am not accusing them. I said repeatedly I do not know what happened or how to explain it. 

The first time, yes I did say the pendant was 100% fake based on false information I received from my VCA SA, and I corrected myself when I was informed differently.


----------



## glamourbag

nicole0612 said:


> Here is a thought, just a thought, but a possible explanation.
> I had read about this before but couldn’t remember the exact details so I copied the text below from a thread about it here on tPF:
> 
> Prior to ~Nov 2018, the small and medium Perlee bracelets were different sizes than they currently are, and there was quite a difference in those 2 sizes. Then they came out with a 3rd size, which is between the original small and medium sizes and they called that new size small and renamed the original small as extra small.
> 
> I wonder if you purchased a bracelet created before the size change over and it was labeled as “s” but is actually the new size “xs”?


Yes this crossed my mind too.


----------



## sjunky13

BigAkoya said:


> I am not sure when you got your bangle.
> However, looking at the photo that FP posted, my bangle has other hallmarks below the size and serial number, but the one on FP does ont.  My bangle has two hallmarks below it, and my VCA Au750 is on one line, not two.
> It may be VCA changing around the stamping from year to year, but I thought all pieces had to have the Hallmarks which the photo of your bracelet on FP is lacking.
> 
> Like this... I grabbed this off another bangle on FP.  The markings of the bangle below are exactly like mine.
> However, your bangle photo on FP is missing those two hallmarks.  It's a bummer you do not have a photo of your original bangle with the stamps.
> 
> The left is the French Eagle Hallmark indicating it is 18K gold (required by law as I recall).  I forgot what the right one is.
> View attachment 5444770


VCA is not consistent with hallmarks at all. Mine was on the white gold part that clasps inside and not under the serial number.


----------



## BigAkoya

sjunky13 said:


> VCA is not consistent with hallmarks at all. Mine was on the white gold part that clasps inside and not under the serial number.


Too bad there are no original photos.  @Glitterbomb purchased her bangle in 2021, so it's pretty new.  I purchased mine in early Feb 2022, and it has those markings in the same place. 

@Glitterbomb The XS and Small sizing was already changed by the time you got your bangle, so that negates that sizing confusion theory.  Another mystery.


----------



## sjunky13

nicole0612 said:


> Here is a thought, just a thought, but a possible explanation.
> I had read about this before but couldn’t remember the exact details so I copied the text below from a thread about it here on tPF:
> 
> Prior to ~Nov 2018, the small and medium Perlee bracelets were different sizes than they currently are, and there was quite a difference in those 2 sizes. Then they came out with a 3rd size, which is between the original small and medium sizes and they called that new size small and renamed the original small as extra small.
> 
> I wonder if you purchased a bracelet created before the size change over and it was labeled as “s” but is actually the new size “xs”?


This may be a reasonable explanation! But that would mean the bracelet to be old. I remember a poster recently purchased a Perlee bangle and the xs and s were the same size. Does that ring a bell?


----------



## sjunky13

BigAkoya said:


> Too bad there are no original photos.  @Glitterbomb purchased her bangle in 2021, so it's pretty new.  I purchased mine in early Feb 2022, and it has those markings in the same place.
> 
> @Glitterbomb The XS and Small sizing was already changed by the time you got your bangle, so that negates that sizing confusion theory.  Another mystery.



My signature bangle was 2018? I think.
The eagle head is on the white metal thing. Do you have anything there?


----------



## 880

Glitterbomb said:


> It is scary. But I don't think I'm an expert at all! All I can say is I know without a doubt that I purchased that bracelet myself, in person, at my VCA boutique, and I dropped the very same bracelet off in person at FP. I can't explain how it is a size S with the same serial number.
> 
> I have purchased quite a lot of preloved pieces from FP myself so it is very concerning.


Perhaps FP made a mistake on the size? And what they call small is really your XS?

ETA: or the answer is as per @sjunky13 S=XS?


----------



## BigAkoya

sjunky13 said:


> My signature bangle was 2018? I think.
> The eagle head is on the white metal thing. Do you have anything there?


The photo I grabbed from a Clover listed on FP was purchased in 2019.  It has the same hallmark stamp locations as mine (purchased 2022), so it looks like the stamping changed from 2018 (yours) to 2019.

@Glitterbomb If you purchased your bangle in 2021, it should have the same new hallmark stamp locations.  Now I think something is off as you said.

This can be fun.  I love following a good case!    

See the two photos below:

Photo from Clover listed on FP that was purchased in 2019 (the placement is the same as my bangle purchased in 2022):





@Glitterbomb
I reposted the photo you posted earlier of your bracelet listed as a Small.  The hallmarks are not in the same position (wherever they might be).


----------



## sjunky13

Here is mine.
My eagle head is on the white part and crooked! lol.





It could be Glitterbomb was sold an older style bangle. As the one of FP looks like mine.


----------



## BigAkoya

sjunky13 said:


> Here is mine.
> My eagle head is on the white part and crooked! lol.
> 
> View attachment 5444807


Yes, but your is 2018.  Mine is 2022, and the Clover I posted from 2019 has the halmarks in the new position.  
Surely @Glitterbomb's bangle from 2021 bangle has the new position.


----------



## BigAkoya

880 said:


> Perhaps FP made a mistake on the size? And what they call small is really your XS?
> 
> ETA: or the answer is as per @sjunky13 S=XS?


Nope... can't be.  Her bracelet is too new, purchased in 2021.  It is past the S / XS confusion that was in 2018. 
This is like a great court case... can't wait to hear the final verdict.


----------



## sjunky13

BigAkoya said:


> Yes, but your is 2018.  Mine is 2022, and the Clover I posted from 2019 has the halmarks in the new position.
> Surely @Glitterbomb's bangle from 2021 bangle has the new position.


Her bangle is a 3 row. Maybe not as popular are the clover? I honestly do not know. It could be an older piece or the SA put the wrong size on the receipt? 

In any case, they sure are not consistent. I know Cartier changes a lot too. Not to this extent.


----------



## BigAkoya

sjunky13 said:


> Her bangle is a 3 row. Maybe not as popular are the clover? I honestly do not know. It could be an older piece or the SA put the wrong size on the receipt?
> 
> In any case, they sure are not consistent. I know Cartier changes a lot too. Not to this extent.


Yes, that could be it too. 
All I can say is buying used is for the brave and trained!  I see the use of different fonts as well, so I definitely know I will not be able to tell a real from a fake.

@Glitterbomb I hate to dig this up further, but one way to zero out SA error is to ask the SA to look up the bracelet in the system and see if VCA shows it as a S or XS.  That will narrow it down.  If VCA database says it's a Snall, then you know it was probably the SA's typo error on the receipt.  If VCA says the bracelet is a XS, then yikes.


----------



## glamourbag

I don’t know if the clover and the 3 row diamond are the same stamping wise so I’m not sure it’s a fair comparison but just for the fun of it I went to check my wg clover I purchased in 2021. It was straight from Paris shipped to my store and I was the only client to touch it. Purchased at a vca boutique. It has the VCA engraving, the Au750, the size and the code but no eagle and no other hallmarks lol. Seems there is quite a bit of variance.


----------



## sjunky13

glamourbag said:


> I don’t know if the clover and the 3 row diamond are the same stamping wise so I’m not sure it’s a fair comparison but just for the fun of it I went to check my wg clover I purchased in 2021. It was straight from Paris shipped to my store and I was the only client to touch it. Purchased at a vca boutique. It has the VCA engraving, the Au750, the size and the code but no eagle and no other hallmarks lol. Seems there is quite a bit of variance.


Very true! They may be different. Is your eagle on the white part?  
Like Big A said the font is even different.


----------



## BigAkoya

glamourbag said:


> I don’t know if the clover and the 3 row diamond are the same stamping wise so I’m not sure it’s a fair comparison but just for the fun of it I went to check my wg clover I purchased in 2021. It was straight from Paris shipped to my store and I was the only client to touch it. Purchased at a vca boutique. It has the VCA engraving, the Au750, the size and the code but no eagle and no other hallmarks lol. Seems there is quite a bit of variance.


I kind of wish I had requested a European size stamped bangle (not even sure if that's even possible for the American market).
Does yours have the cool European 17 sizing (I think 17 is medium).  Mine has the boring American "M" stamp (for Medium).


----------



## sjunky13

I


BigAkoya said:


> I kind of wish I had requested a European size stamped bangle (not even sure if that's even possible for the American market).
> Does yours have the cool European 17 sizing (I think 17 is medium).  Mine has the boring American "M" stamp (for Medium).


t's funny you mentioned that. On the US website, they used to list them by S, M , L. Now it says 15, 16. I wonder if you get the Euro size if you order online?


----------



## BigAkoya

sjunky13 said:


> I
> 
> t's funny you mentioned that. On the US website, they used to list them by S, M , L. Now it says 15, 16. I wonder if you get the Euro size if you order online?


I want an exchange!  I want the cool 17 stamp!     

If I ever get past the annoying jingle and get a second Clover, I think I am going to ask for the cool European sizing.  
But hmm... now my bangles won't match and that will annoy me.
But hmm again... by now, there may be new hallmark stamping and a total mismatch to my first bangle... super annoying!  

You gotta love VCA.  To your point though, I hope VCA changed the bangle sizing to Euro sizing.  Their rings are Euro sizing, so why not the bangle?


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> I kind of wish I had requested a European size stamped bangle (not even sure if that's even possible for the American market).
> Does yours have the cool European 17 sizing (I think 17 is medium).  Mine has the boring American "M" stamp (for Medium).


 Yea me too… Boring M


----------



## Glitterbomb

BigAkoya said:


> Yes, that could be it too.
> All I can say is buying used is for the brave and trained!  I see the use of different fonts as well, so I definitely know I will not be able to tell a real from a fake.
> 
> @Glitterbomb I hate to dig this up further, but one way to zero out SA error is to ask the SA to look up the bracelet in the system and see if VCA shows it as a S or XS.  That will narrow it down.  If VCA database says it's a Snall, then you know it was probably the SA's typo error on the receipt.  If VCA says the bracelet is a XS, then yikes.



I will ask!


----------



## missie1

glamourbag said:


> I don’t know if the clover and the 3 row diamond are the same stamping wise so I’m not sure it’s a fair comparison but just for the fun of it I went to check my wg clover I purchased in 2021. It was straight from Paris shipped to my store and I was the only client to touch it. Purchased at a vca boutique. It has the VCA engraving, the Au750, the size and the code but no eagle and no other hallmarks lol. Seems there is quite a bit of variance.


I will check mine as it was shipped from Paris on the 3rd and out to me on the 6th and report back.


----------



## Ylesiya

My personal 5 cents:
Engravings do vary over the years or even within one year. Even within one model.
My own vintage alhambra pieces have, for example, VCA Au750 engraved on one side together with the serial and separately on the different sides of the clover - purchased personally by me at the store. I've seen engravings of VCA G750, VCA Au750, etc etc. Super fakes may look good but under the loupe one would see the difference.
I can't see any issues with any of the bracelets shown on Fashionphile.
It is not only about the markings which can be different but also about little tiny details of the workmanship.

With regards to the sizing it is a bit puzzling but the SAs do make mistakes in both receipts and certificates - it happened to me before as well. On a few separate occasions they wrote wrongly serial numbers and dates. Good thing I checked and the documents were replaced. This is why it is best to check your documentation throughly even if you buy at the store.
Having said this, the receipt could say XS but it was S size all the way through. What I believe as well is that the pieces are not registered in the system before they are sold.
The boutique receives them, displays them and once they are purchased, they are keyed into the system by the SA with all the data like serial, purchase date, owner etc. Hence, even the system could have wrong info typed in if the SA was not attentive enough.
But I don't know 100% for sure


----------



## Junkenpo

Ladies, I would recommend taking down all your photos that show the serial numbers of your authentic items, whether from your actual items or on your paperwork. Replica sellers will not hesitate to use these on their own fakes.


----------



## BigAkoya

Junkenpo said:


> Ladies, I would recommend taking down all your photos that show the serial numbers of your authentic items, whether from your actual items or on your paperwork. Replica sellers will not hesitate to use these on their own fakes.


The photo I posted and @Glitterbomb's photo are both from FP... public domain, easy access for fakers.


----------



## marbella8

Glitterbomb said:


> I purchased it in 2021, but possibly it was an older model?



@BigAkoya- older bracelets have the 2 stamps elsewhere, but definitely years before 2021 and yes @nicole0612 is correct, the sizing was different before, so maybe it is old stock? What were the letters of the serial number? That usually, not always, indicates how old it is.


----------



## marbella8

sjunky13 said:


> VCA is not consistent with hallmarks at all. Mine was on the white gold part that clasps inside and not under the serial number.



Yes- I believe these are for older bracelets. Is yours from a few years ago?


----------



## Glitterbomb

marbella8 said:


> @BigAkoya- older bracelets have the 2 stamps elsewhere, but definitely years before 2021 and yes @nicole0612 is correct, the sizing was different before, so maybe it is old stock? What were the letters of the serial number? That usually, not always, indicates how old it is.



JA320718


----------



## nicole0612

Glitterbomb said:


> JA320718


JA would be before the change in size, but also after. By 2021 when you purchased, it had changed to JC.


----------



## BigAkoya

nicole0612 said:


> JA would be before the change in size, but also after. By 2021 when you purchased, it had changed to JC.


You are a wealth of knowledge!  No wonder you are not afraid to buy used.  I bet you created your own cheat sheet of numbers and codes.    

Mine was purchased in Feb 2022 (new shipment), and mine is JD.  This makes sense and is consistent with what you said.


----------



## nicole0612

BigAkoya said:


> You are a wealth of knowledge!  No wonder you are not afraid to buy used.  I bet you created your own cheat sheet of numbers and codes.
> 
> Mine was purchased in 2022, and mine is JD.  This makes sense and is consistent with what you said.


Not at all, I have some knowledge from experience and research, just like I do about my other passions, but no one is asking me about my nerdy interests! I only knew the serials off the top of my head for sure by knowing the serials of my own items and when they were purchased.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

nicole0612 said:


> JA would be before the change in size, but also after. By 2021 when you purchased, it had changed to JC.


Spoken like a true alhambra connoisseur!


----------



## nicole0612

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Spoken like a true alhambra connoisseur!


Sisters in our passion


----------



## Swanky

Hi! 
Friendly reminder to stay on topic please


----------



## marbella8

Glitterbomb said:


> JA320718



I agree with @nicole0612, possible with JA, without giving too much away. 

Back to topic- has anyone ever gotten a turquoise approved? I really, really want an alternating turquoise-pave YG bracelet. I was told no at NM and VCA with anything turquoise.


----------



## 8seventeen19

BigAkoya said:


> What did you get?  Inquiring minds want to know if you don't mind sharing.
> Congratulations on your new pieces!


I got WG/onyx Sweet Alhambra. I'll have to get a picture. They're super cute and dainty and go really well with my Magic WG/onyx MTO earrings and Sweet pave earrings. I got a Magic BTF approved and started. It is a combination of the pave on the large clover and onyx on the smaller clover. I also got a RG 5 motif with alternating hammered and pave. I love doing SO's but I think I want to start moving more into the high collections and save my coins for a custom zipper.


----------



## Glitterbomb

marbella8 said:


> I agree with @nicole0612, possible with JA, without giving too much away.
> 
> Back to topic- has anyone ever gotten a turquoise approved? I really, really want an alternating turquoise-pave YG bracelet. I was told no at NM and VCA with anything turquoise.



I don't think they will do a bracelet, but you could get a turquoise-pave 20 motif and make a 10 motif & 2 bracelets out of it if you were so inclined.


----------



## LKNN

Glitterbomb said:


> I don't think they will do a bracelet, but you could get a turquoise-pave 20 motif and make a 10 motif & 2 bracelets out of it if you were so inclined.


Say what?!?! You think a turquoise/ pave 20 would be approved?!


----------



## Glitterbomb

LKNN said:


> Say what?!?! You think a turquoise/ pave 20 would be approved?!



They are still selling 1 - 3 a year to VIP - VVIP clients. Without a SO.


----------



## BigAkoya

LKNN said:


> Say what?!?! You think a turquoise/ pave 20 would be approved?!


The YG turquoise / pave 20 is standard stock, albeit only a few pieces come out annually, and the SA offers these pieces to their clients (e.g. a person cannot just walk in out of the blue and ask to buy one).  There are TPFers here who have this piece. 
If you want one, you should mention it to your SA so she knows.  

There is a separate thread on turquoise with the 20, so you might want to browse through.  It's a great thread! 





						Please post your VCA turquoise piece Of jewellery
					

Deciding between turquoise sweets in either butterfly or Alhambra? Does anyone who own these pieces want to chime in or offer any advice? How are they holding up?   Hi, i own turquoise sweets alhambra earrings and turquoise sweets butterfly necklace. In my opinion, you should go to the boutique...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Glitterbomb

BigAkoya said:


> The YG turquoise / pave 20 is standard stock, albeit only a few pieces come out annually, and the SA offers these pieces to their clients (e.g. a person cannot just walk in out of the blue and ask to buy one).  There are TPFers here who have this piece.
> If you want one, you should mention it to your SA so she knows.
> 
> There is a separate thread on turquoise with the 20, so you might want to browse through.  It's a great thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please post your VCA turquoise piece Of jewellery
> 
> 
> Deciding between turquoise sweets in either butterfly or Alhambra? Does anyone who own these pieces want to chime in or offer any advice? How are they holding up?   Hi, i own turquoise sweets alhambra earrings and turquoise sweets butterfly necklace. In my opinion, you should go to the boutique...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com



I will say, I did just ask my SA for one, not thinking anything would come of it, and she had one available for me 3 weeks later!!


----------



## BigAkoya

Glitterbomb said:


> I will say, I did just ask my SA for one, not thinking anything would come of it, and she had one available for me 3 weeks later!!


With all the pieces you've purchased... I would say you're in the VVVVVIP category.


----------



## marbella8

Glitterbomb said:


> I don't think they will do a bracelet, but you could get a turquoise-pave 20 motif and make a 10 motif & 2 bracelets out of it if you were so inclined.



I only asked the manager once in passing of a Flagship Store and she is very snooty and said she didn’t have any right then. I didn’t ask my own SA, bc I thought about it and at that price, I thought I’d rather not get a 20, as I do pendants or 10 motifs. However, you have given me a great idea!


----------



## Ylesiya

BigAkoya said:


> With all the pieces you've purchased... I would say you're in the VVVVVIP category.



Having said that, scarcity of the VCA stock is grossly exaggerated and more like strictly controlled depending on who and how requests it...


----------



## amiravander

Glitterbomb said:


> I don't think they will do a bracelet, but you could get a turquoise-pave 20 motif and make a 10 motif & 2 bracelets out of it if you were so inclined.


I was offered the 20 motif turquoise pave and purchased it. I asked about doing SO turquoise earrings or bracelet to match it, but was told absolutely no. I even tried to see if they would be open to yg turquoise sweet earrings (since they have the wg turquoise sweet in the regular line), but my SA said that because yg turquoise sweet earrings were previously part of their regular line and discontinued, it could not be approved.


----------



## marbella8

amiravander said:


> I was offered the 20 motif turquoise pave and purchased it. I asked about doing SO turquoise earrings or bracelet to match it, but was told absolutely no. I even tried to see if they would be open to yg turquoise sweet earrings (since they have the wg turquoise sweet in the regular line), but my SA said that because yg turquoise sweet earrings were previously part of their regular line and discontinued, it could not be approved.



Good to know. Like you, I asked my SA about a 5-motif alternating bracelet and she told me that all turquoise is a no.


----------



## BigAkoya

Turquoise is such a secret stone in the world of VCA.  Anything VA turquoise SO is automatically a no. 

However, turquoise itself is not rare, and there are luxury brands who use turquoise. 
VCA can certainly source turquoise.  They just came out with a new turquoise butterfly line, with earrings, ring, and pendant.  
When VCA told me they could not make my Hellebore ring in lapis, turquoise was offered as an option for a stone. 
Hence, I believe VCA can make as much turquoise as they wish. 

I think it's more VCA does do not want produce new turquoise pieces in VA because they are very aware of the reseller market for VA turquoise, and they do not want to disrupt it. 

Hence, I think that's why blue agate was produced.  It's a great next choice in the absence of turquoise.


----------



## eletons

BigAkoya said:


> Turquoise is such a secret stone in the world of VCA.  Anything VA turquoise SO is automatically a no.
> 
> However, turquoise itself is not rare, and there are luxury brands who use turquoise.
> VCA can certainly source turquoise.  They just came out with a new turquoise butterfly line, with earrings, ring, and pendant.
> When VCA told me they could not make my Hellebore ring in lapis, turquoise was offered as an option for a stone.
> Hence, I believe VCA can make as much turquoise as they wish.
> 
> I think it's more VCA does do not want produce new turquoise pieces in VA because they are very aware of the reseller market for VA turquoise, and they do not want to disrupt it.
> 
> Hence, I think that's why blue agate was produced.  It's a great next choice in the absence of turquoise.


It feels like many want what they can't have. Turquoise in lucky butterfly form looks nice because it's not completely flat like it's in clover form. 

I bet that if vca discontinued chalcedony, suddenly everyone would want chalcedony. It's a very strange concept to value a type of stone base on availablity and the strategy of a brand. 

I think people need to purchase items base on the looks that they want and the skin tone because one stone might look nice on cool skin tone might not look good on warm tone. Consumers need to make a piece of jewelry personal rather than make how much perceived status one can get personal by chasing after the so-called rare pieces. 

Turquoise might change colour overtime if not taken care of. It's not the most carefree stone.

Credits to the marketing team that select a few types of stones to make it 'rare' from the brand to the consumers.


----------



## Ylesiya

amiravander said:


> I was offered the 20 motif turquoise pave and purchased it. I asked about doing SO turquoise earrings or bracelet to match it, but was told absolutely no. I even tried to see if they would be open to yg turquoise sweet earrings (since they have the wg turquoise sweet in the regular line), but my SA said that because yg turquoise sweet earrings were previously part of their regular line and discontinued, it could not be approved.



They do this not only to turquoise line but for other items as well. Since I am buying 14 motif pure alhambra necklace, I asked if I can order pure earrings in regular size with leverbacks. VCA used to produce them before, currently they only offer sweet size pure earstuds which I am not interested in.
The answer was no: no SO, no MTO. This is how one ends up lurking on resale websites hunting for the pieces which are impossible to get at the store.


----------



## Glitterbomb

Ylesiya said:


> Having said that, scarcity of the VCA stock is grossly exaggerated and more like strictly controlled depending on who and how requests it...



This is very true. Despite the extremely low inventory problem that is still going on right now, I have had almost no issues at all getting whatever I wanted when I wanted it...even the 1-row and 3-row perlee bracelets, perlee clovers, 5 motifs, 10 motifs, 20 motifs, turquoise butterfly earrings & pendant, rock crystal, pink sapphire frivole earrings & pendant, sweet alhambra watches, holiday pendants, guilloche bracelets & necklaces, etc....there's _always_ "the last one in the country" that pops up.  

The only exception to this are vintage alhambra pave earrings and the original lotus ring in the size I want. I haven't had any luck whatsoever with scoring any vintage alhambra pave earrings or the lotus ring from the boutique, even with going on waiting lists and pre-ordering. All of my VA earrings that I own have been purchased preloved. I had a faaaaar easier time getting the 20 motif YG pave/turquoise


----------



## marbella8

Glitterbomb said:


> This is very true. Despite the extremely low inventory problem that is still going on right now, I have had almost no issues at all getting whatever I wanted when I wanted it...even the 1-row and 3-row perlee bracelets, perlee clovers, 5 motifs, 10 motifs, 20 motifs, turquoise butterfly earrings & pendant, rock crystal, pink sapphire frivole earrings & pendant, sweet alhambra watches, holiday pendants, guilloche bracelets & necklaces, etc....there's _always_ "the last one in the country" that pops up.
> 
> The only exception to this are vintage alhambra pave earrings and the original lotus ring in the size I want. I haven't had any luck whatsoever with scoring any vintage alhambra pave earrings or the lotus ring from the boutique, even with going on waiting lists and pre-ordering. All of my VA earrings that I own have been purchased preloved. I had a faaaaar easier time getting the 20 motif YG pave/turquoise



Lol- I have the YG-Vintage Pave Earrings, maybe I should try my luck in getting the 20-motif alternating TQ, but I am afraid to, bc I am not sure I want a 20 motif. I’d jump on it if it was a 10.

So, if anyone is offered one and doesn’t want it, please PM your SA’s info. If this happens, I’ll know it’s meant for me, lol. My favorite SA is at Neimans and we know what’s happening with their stores.


----------



## Glitterbomb

marbella8 said:


> Lol- I have the YG-Vintage Pave Earrings, maybe I should try my luck in getting the 20-motif alternating TQ, but I am afraid to, bc I am not sure I want a 20 motif. I’d jump on it if it was a 10.
> 
> So, if anyone is offered one and doesn’t want it, please PM your SA’s info. If this happens, I’ll know it’s meant for me, lol. My favorite SA is at Neimans and we know what’s happening with their stores.



I am not sure if offers for this piece can be transferred to another client. I know if I rejected the one my SA offered me, I couldn't have passed it on to another client. I was also told you have to have purchased at least 300k USD with VCA to be allowed to purchase one.


----------



## LKNN

BigAkoya said:


> The YG turquoise / pave 20 is standard stock, albeit only a few pieces come out annually, and the SA offers these pieces to their clients (e.g. a person cannot just walk in out of the blue and ask to buy one).  There are TPFers here who have this piece.
> If you want one, you should mention it to your SA so she knows.
> 
> There is a separate thread on turquoise with the 20, so you might want to browse through.  It's a great thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please post your VCA turquoise piece Of jewellery
> 
> 
> Deciding between turquoise sweets in either butterfly or Alhambra? Does anyone who own these pieces want to chime in or offer any advice? How are they holding up?   Hi, i own turquoise sweets alhambra earrings and turquoise sweets butterfly necklace. In my opinion, you should go to the boutique...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com



Yes-- I know it's part of the regular line and is only offered to vips (vca thread lurker here ). However, i just wasn't sure if it was also available for SO to certain (vip) clients as well.
I completely agree with your comment re: the alhambra line/ turquoise. Anecdotally, when I was trecking through Europe in the spring I saw the turquoise butterfly earrings in nearly every store I visited (at least 6)-- sa's were very eager to show/ discuss the ("new") line. I also saw many turquoise pieces in the perlee line. Clearly the ubiquity of turquoise throughout other vca lines show its 'rarity' in the va line to be deliberate, as @BigAkoya asserted. 
By the third store we visited, and again seeing the turquoise butterfly earrings, DH goes: " I thought you said turquoise was very, very rare?" lol


----------



## BigAkoya

Glitterbomb said:


> This is very true. Despite the extremely low inventory problem that is still going on right now, I have had almost no issues at all getting whatever I wanted when I wanted it...even the 1-row and 3-row perlee bracelets, perlee clovers, 5 motifs, 10 motifs, 20 motifs, turquoise butterfly earrings & pendant, rock crystal, pink sapphire frivole earrings & pendant, sweet alhambra watches, holiday pendants, guilloche bracelets & necklaces, etc....there's _always_ "the last one in the country" that pops up.
> 
> The only exception to this are vintage alhambra pave earrings and the original lotus ring in the size I want. I haven't had any luck whatsoever with scoring any vintage alhambra pave earrings or the lotus ring from the boutique, even with going on waiting lists and pre-ordering. All of my VA earrings that I own have been purchased preloved. I had a faaaaar easier time getting the 20 motif YG pave/turquoise


For what it's worth, I prefer the new Lotus ring over the original version.
VCA did a great job re-doing the ring.  In my opinion, it is cleaner, and the flower & two leaves are better aligned in unity. 

In the old version, one petal points down, toward the length of the finger.  I think it looks a tiny bit off.  In the new version, the petal points toward the flower, which I think looks more harmonious.

In the old version, the metal has stamping that mimics a bamboo stalk.  In my opinion, I feel it cheapens the look as the metal is not a focal point in this ring (this is the part I dislike the most about the old version).  In the new version, VCA removed the "bamboo stamping" and kept the metal polished and clean. The eye is now drawn to the beautiful flower & two petals.

Both versions are beautiful, and of course it is 100% preference.
I just wanted to highlight what I see in these two rings for another point of view.
Of course this is all preference, and you may love the old version which is why you are trying to hunt it down.
Or... you may already have the new version and want to collect the old one.

By the way, since you purchase used, I see a lot of old Lotus rings on the reseller market.  You might be able to find your size there.

Good luck to you!


----------



## BigAkoya

marbella8 said:


> Lol- I have the YG-Vintage Pave Earrings, maybe I should try my luck in getting the 20-motif alternating TQ, but I am afraid to, bc I am not sure I want a 20 motif. I’d jump on it if it was a 10.
> 
> So, if anyone is offered one and doesn’t want it, please PM your SA’s info. If this happens, I’ll know it’s meant for me, lol. My favorite SA is at Neimans and we know what’s happening with their stores.


If I may share my thoughts here... 
If you decide to get one alternating 20, maybe take a look at the lapis.    
I think the lapis pave version is beyond stunning, and it is wearable year round.  For me turquoise is a summer stone and not quite formal enough for evening wear.  Yes, I know, there is turquoise in high jewelry, but the design is high jewelry.  Turquoise in Alhambra is a very casual look to me.  

Everyone obsesses over turquoise as it is "rare." Yes, it is pretty; however, unless one is a super turquoise lover, I find turquoise hard to wear with many outfits.  I have a Tiffany CBTY turquoise set, and I wear it only in the summer and not that often as it does not go with a lot of outfits.   

Try lapis and see if you like it.  I think lapis with YG is stunning.  The deep blue framed in YG is beautiful, and it goes with everything.  For me, I would choose lapis over turquoise any day.  

Just my two cents to share.


----------



## marbella8

Glitterbomb said:


> I am not sure if offers for this piece can be transferred to another client. I know if I rejected the one my SA offered me, I couldn't have passed it on to another client. I was also told you have to have purchased at least 300k USD with VCA to be allowed to purchase one.



You’re probably right, not transferable.


----------



## nicole0612

Glitterbomb said:


> This is very true. Despite the extremely low inventory problem that is still going on right now, I have had almost no issues at all getting whatever I wanted when I wanted it...even the 1-row and 3-row perlee bracelets, perlee clovers, 5 motifs, 10 motifs, 20 motifs, turquoise butterfly earrings & pendant, rock crystal, pink sapphire frivole earrings & pendant, sweet alhambra watches, holiday pendants, guilloche bracelets & necklaces, etc....there's _always_ "the last one in the country" that pops up.
> 
> The only exception to this are vintage alhambra pave earrings and the original lotus ring in the size I want. I haven't had any luck whatsoever with scoring any vintage alhambra pave earrings or the lotus ring from the boutique, even with going on waiting lists and pre-ordering. All of my VA earrings that I own have been purchased preloved. I had a faaaaar easier time getting the 20 motif YG pave/turquoise


This made me laugh! It’s so true. My SA has “located” 2 or 3 items for me which were the “last in the country/world”! The first time I was so thrilled, the next time I realized it was a line. Of course, maybe they are the last in the country *at that time*.


----------



## BigAkoya

nicole0612 said:


> This made me laugh! It’s so true. My SA has “located” 2 or 3 items for me which were the “last in the country/world”! The first time I was so thrilled, the next time I realized it was a line. Of course, maybe they are the last in the country *at that time*.


That's funny!  I do believe SAs have a lot of leeway on ordering and securing pieces. 

I was surprised my SA "ordered" and got me a WG Clover without me having to pay or put any down payment. 
I needed a medium, and of course they were out of stock; hence, I had to order one. 

I did not see anything charged on my credit card, so I texted him a few times letting him know I have not yet seen anything charged. He said not to worry, but he's got my order in. 

Sure enough, two months later, he has a new WG Clover for me.  I told him then I was a bit worried as I usually pay up front for all orders.  He then said he knows me well enough he felt he did not have to take my credit card to order the piece (he also has my CC on file, so he knows he can charge at any time). 

The process in securing pieces is definitely not consistent, and it is very much up to the SAs discretion. 
I also think minimum spend level is not always the rule.  The SA and store manager also look at past purchase history of the type of pieces a client buys and factors in potential future spend as well.  I think first and foremost, the boutique wants to retain regular repeat clients as every SA and every boutique has a quota they need to hit.


----------



## BigAkoya

LKNN said:


> Yes-- I know it's part of the regular line and is only offered to vips (vca thread lurker here ). However, i just wasn't sure if it was also available for SO to certain (vip) clients as well.
> I completely agree with your comment re: the alhambra line/ turquoise. Anecdotally, when I was trecking through Europe in the spring I saw the turquoise butterfly earrings in nearly every store I visited (at least 6)-- sa's were very eager to show/ discuss the ("new") line. I also saw many turquoise pieces in the perlee line. Clearly the ubiquity of turquoise throughout other vca lines show its 'rarity' in the va line to be deliberate, as @BigAkoya asserted.
> By the third store we visited, and again seeing the turquoise butterfly earrings, DH goes: " I thought you said turquoise was very, very rare?" lol


That was funny! 

Oh... and I forgot to mention that turquoise is readily available in the Perlee Couleurs line. 
Yet no one seems to go nuts over turquoise in Perlee Couleurs as it is not recognizable.
People want that iconic turquoise clover; it comes with a lot of bragging rights.


----------



## amiravander

Glitterbomb said:


> This is very true. Despite the extremely low inventory problem that is still going on right now, I have had almost no issues at all getting whatever I wanted when I wanted it...even the 1-row and 3-row perlee bracelets, perlee clovers, 5 motifs, 10 motifs, 20 motifs, turquoise butterfly earrings & pendant, rock crystal, pink sapphire frivole earrings & pendant, sweet alhambra watches, holiday pendants, guilloche bracelets & necklaces, etc....there's _always_ "the last one in the country" that pops up.
> 
> The only exception to this are vintage alhambra pave earrings and the original lotus ring in the size I want. I haven't had any luck whatsoever with scoring any vintage alhambra pave earrings or the lotus ring from the boutique, even with going on waiting lists and pre-ordering. All of my VA earrings that I own have been purchased preloved. I had a faaaaar easier time getting the 20 motif YG pave/turquoise


Lol, you and I have similar taste, because I'm also on the wait list for the vintage alhambra pave earrings  But ditto to your other comment, my SA seems to find me what I'm looking for in everything else.


----------



## Glitterbomb

BigAkoya said:


> For what it's worth, I prefer the new Lotus ring over the original version.
> VCA did a great job re-doing the ring.  In my opinion, it is cleaner, and the flower & two leaves are better aligned in unity.
> 
> In the old version, one petal points down, toward the length of the finger.  I think it looks a tiny bit off.  In the new version, the petal points toward the flower, which I think looks more harmonious.
> 
> In the old version, the metal has stamping that mimics a bamboo stalk.  In my opinion, I feel it cheapens the look as the metal is not a focal point in this ring (this is the part I dislike the most about the old version).  In the new version, VCA removed the "bamboo stamping" and kept the metal polished and clean. The eye is now drawn to the beautiful flower & two petals.
> 
> Both versions are beautiful, and of course it is 100% preference.
> I just wanted to highlight what I see in these two rings for another point of view.
> Of course this is all preference, and you may love the old version which is why you are trying to hunt it down.
> Or... you may already have the new version and want to collect the old one.
> 
> By the way, since you purchase used, I see a lot of old Lotus rings on the reseller market.  You might be able to find your size there.
> 
> Good luck to you!



Oh, I meant the original as in not the new one with 4 lotus flowers! I didn't mean the original first edition version. Sorry for the misunderstanding


----------



## sjunky13

eletons said:


> It feels like many want what they can't have. Turquoise in lucky butterfly form looks nice because it's not completely flat like it's in clover form.
> 
> I bet that if vca discontinued chalcedony, suddenly everyone would want chalcedony. It's a very strange concept to value a type of stone base on availablity and the strategy of a brand.
> 
> I think people need to purchase items base on the looks that they want and the skin tone because one stone might look nice on cool skin tone might not look good on warm tone. Consumers need to make a piece of jewelry personal rather than make how much perceived status one can get personal by chasing after the so-called rare pieces.
> 
> Turquoise might change colour overtime if not taken care of. It's not the most carefree stone.
> 
> Credits to the marketing team that select a few types of stones to make it 'rare' from the brand to the consumers.


As someone that has had turquoise I agree!  It's beautiful, but for sure not my fav stone at all.  We all  kinda want what we can't have. It's human nature.


----------



## BigAkoya

Glitterbomb said:


> Oh, I meant the original as in not the new one with 4 lotus flowers! I didn't mean the original first edition version. Sorry for the misunderstanding


Yes, that is what I meant... the original Lotus BTF ring has two versions.  Here are photos of the current (new) version as well as the old. I was not talking about the four flower version. 

Current (new) version from VCA website:




Here is the old version of Lotus:


----------



## sjunky13

So info on SO. Made to order has been changed temp to special order. For made to order, the SA just pushed a button and it is done. Now MTO requires permission because of the back up . New boutiques and tons of MTO LOL. It should change when they catch up. I guess no more August off in Paris? This means they have a ton of jewelry makers outside of Europe? 

I recently got Frivole earrings yet again. They are not being produced currently because they are time consuming and the price point is low . This is for YG mirror finish.  They are only being made to order. Insane as when I fist got them there were tons!
I heard September everything will be back to normal. I hope so! They are pushing pieces through if you need to complete a set and or buy the other coordinating items. 

What does everyone want to SO?


----------



## sjunky13

BigAkoya said:


> Yes, that is what I meant... the original Lotus BTF ring has two versions.  Here are photos of the current (new) version as well as the old. I was not talking about the four flower version.
> 
> Current (new) version from VCA website:
> View attachment 5446189
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the old version of Lotus:
> View attachment 5446193


I remember the change and what people didn't like about the new one was the strong bezel on the larger flower.


----------



## BigAkoya

sjunky13 said:


> I remember the change and what people didn't like about the new one was the strong bezel on the larger flower.


Yes, I thought the same when it first came out.  I love it now... it's so clean and striking which fits the theme for this ring.  
I don't know if you have a Lotus ring, but if you like bold rings, this one is it for sure.


----------



## sjunky13

BigAkoya said:


> Yes, I thought the same when it first came out.  I love it now... it's so clean and striking which fits the theme for this ring.
> I don't know if you have a Lotus ring, but if you like bold rings, this one is it for sure.


  It is a work of art 100 %. I see it here on a lot of you and gasp. It looks terrible on me.


----------



## nicole0612

sjunky13 said:


> So info on SO. Made to order has been changed temp to special order. For made to order, the SA just pushed a button and it is done. Now MTO requires permission because of the back up . New boutiques and tons of MTO LOL. It should change when they catch up. I guess no more August off in Paris? This means they have a ton of jewelry makers outside of Europe?
> 
> I recently got Frivole earrings yet again. They are not being produced currently because they are time consuming and the price point is low . This is for YG mirror finish.  They are only being made to order. Insane as when I fist got them there were tons!
> I heard September everything will be back to normal. I hope so! They are pushing pieces through if you need to complete a set and or buy the other coordinating items.
> 
> What does everyone want to SO?


I heard the same a couple of weeks ago, basically MTO is being treated like SO for approval. I have a few items I would like, but I am waiting to see what I like from the standard offering new releases later this year first. My SA hinted that there may finally be another 10 motif alternating pave coming out, but I have no idea on the timeline, has anyone heard about this?


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

sjunky13 said:


> So info on SO. Made to order has been changed temp to special order. For made to order, the SA just pushed a button and it is done. Now MTO requires permission because of the back up . New boutiques and tons of MTO LOL. It should change when they catch up. I guess no more August off in Paris? This means they have a ton of jewelry makers outside of Europe?
> 
> I recently got Frivole earrings yet again. They are not being produced currently because they are time consuming and the price point is low . This is for YG mirror finish.  They are only being made to order. Insane as when I fist got them there were tons!
> I heard September everything will be back to normal. I hope so! They are pushing pieces through if you need to complete a set and or buy the other coordinating items.
> 
> What does everyone want to SO?


Ooo I'd love to get myself an RG 5 GMOP or onyx! I'm also tossing around the idea of maybe asking for a sweet 6-motif in hammered WG to switch out with my VA 5... But I'm gonna try my darndest to wait until there's more news about any upcoming releases! And you know, to give myself more time to save up my pennies.


----------



## eletons

sjunky13 said:


> As someone that has had turquoise I agree!  It's beautiful, but for sure not my fav stone at all.  We all  kinda want what we can't have. It's human nature.


Yup, human nature all around. Same with people stuck in triangle relationship because what appears to be not available must be better than what's available? Sigh.


----------



## Sakong

I stopped by the VCA boutique in Munich last week, and the SA there told me I need to have "enough" purchasing history to place a special order. He did not specify the amount, though. 

Is it new, or has it always been a policy for any SO? Any comment would be much appreciated


----------



## missie1

Sakong said:


> I stopped by the VCA boutique in Munich last week, and the SA there told me I need to have "enough" purchasing history to place a special order. He did not specify the amount, though.
> 
> Is it new, or has it always been a policy for any SO? Any comment would be much appreciated


It’s a new thing they have recently implemented.  85k spend to be eligible to submit SO


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

missie1 said:


> It’s a new thing they have recently implemented.  85k spend to be eligible to submit SO



#newlifegoal


----------



## Glitterbomb

missie1 said:


> It’s a new thing they have recently implemented.  85k spend to be eligible to submit SO


85k in what time period...do you have to have spent 85k in that year alone or just during your entire history with VCA?


----------



## missie1

Glitterbomb said:


> 85k in what time period...do you have to have spent 85k in that year alone or just during your entire history with VCA?


85k entire history


----------



## nicole0612

Glitterbomb said:


> 85k in what time period...do you have to have spent 85k in that year alone or just during your entire history with VCA?


Entire purchase history, but from stand alone boutique purchases only. NM purchases do not count toward the purchase history. I am not sure about purchases from independent stores, but it seems like they are also not included. Also, only purchases within the USA are counted for the USA SO amount.


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

nicole0612 said:


> Entire purchase history, but from stand alone boutique purchases only. NM purchases do not count toward the purchase history. I am not sure about purchases from independent stores, but it seems like they are also not included. Also, only purchases within the USA are counted for the USA SO amount.



Booooo. I mean, I get wanting to limit SOs, but still.


----------



## Mayacamas

May I ask a question… I have purchased from three USA boutiques- Las Vegas, Costa Mesa and NYC.  Is the 85k minimum per boutique or per country?

Thank you in advance


----------



## DS2006

Mayacamas said:


> May I ask a question… I have purchased from three USA boutiques- Las Vegas, Costa Mesa and NYC.  Is the 85k minimum per boutique or per country?
> 
> Thank you in advance


It would be $85k in US boutiques, but there are a few independently owned boutiques that won't count, such as the one in the Forum Shops in LV.  I have bought at least 5 items that wouldn't count due to being from NM, Paris, and Forum Shop VCA.


----------



## Mayacamas

DS2006 said:


> It would be $85k in US boutiques, but there are a few independently owned boutiques that won't count, such as the one in the Forum Shops in LV.  I have bought at least 5 items that wouldn't count due to being from NM, Paris, and Forum Shop VCA.


Thank you for the clarification.  Hopefully the boutique at Crystals in Vegas counts…


----------



## DS2006

Mayacamas said:


> Thank you for the clarification.  Hopefully the boutique at Crystals in Vegas counts…


Yes, Crystals will count!


----------



## Mayacamas

Actually, while we on the topic of SA and quotas...What happens if you don't really like the SA that you have established a purchase relationship with?  I don't live in a VCA boutique state in the USA- I have not met two of the three SA's I have purchased from...the VCA customer support connected with the two when I called about availability.  The one I have met, kinda makes me crazy...
Any advice?  Better yet, is there an SA at the boutique at the Wynn in Vegas someone could DM they would recommend?


----------



## Glitterbomb

Mayacamas said:


> Actually, while we on the topic of SA and quotas...What happens if you don't really like the SA that you have established a purchase relationship with?  I don't live in a VCA boutique state in the USA- I have not met two of the three SA's I have purchased from...the VCA customer support connected with the two when I called about availability.  The one I have met, kinda makes me crazy...
> Any advice?  Better yet, is there an SA at the boutique at the Wynn in Vegas someone could DM they would recommend?



You can switch SAs at any time. I don't know of any SAs at the boutique at Wynn in Vegas, but if you would like an absolutely wonderful SA in the South Coast Plaza (Costa Mesa, California) boutique that you can build a relationship with I can personally recommend Christina. She's absolutely amazing - very kind, is incredibly passionate about jewelry but not pushy at all, & responds timely to any texts / calls! Having her as an SA feels like shopping with one of your best friends. If you would like her contact info, let me know.


----------



## Glitterbomb

missie1 said:


> 85k entire history





nicole0612 said:


> Entire purchase history, but from stand alone boutique purchases only. NM purchases do not count toward the purchase history. I am not sure about purchases from independent stores, but it seems like they are also not included. Also, only purchases within the USA are counted for the USA SO amount.


Thank you!


----------



## Mayacamas

Glitterbomb said:


> You can switch SAs at any time. I don't know of any SAs at the boutique at Wynn in Vegas, but if you would like an absolutely wonderful SA in the South Coast Plaza (Costa Mesa, California) boutique that you can build a relationship with I can personally recommend Christina. She's absolutely amazing - very kind, is incredibly passionate about jewelry but not pushy at all, & responds timely to any texts / calls! Having her as an SA feels like shopping with one of your best friends. If you would like her contact info, let me know.


Ahh @Glitterbomb, my sister from another mother!  Christina is my SCP SA.   I will push to use her more!  Thank you!


----------



## south-of-france

Would you need to special order WG Vintage Alhambra (bracelet) or do you think it will come out alongside the WG Guilloché in November? TIA!


----------



## missie1

Mayacamas said:


> Thank you for the clarification.  Hopefully the boutique at Crystals in Vegas counts…


Yes Crystals counts.  .its my favorite Vegas Boutique to visit although I only buy from my dedicated SA at another boutique


----------



## missie1

Mayacamas said:


> Actually, while we on the topic of SA and quotas...What happens if you don't really like the SA that you have established a purchase relationship with?  I don't live in a VCA boutique state in the USA- I have not met two of the three SA's I have purchased from...the VCA customer support connected with the two when I called about availability.  The one I have met, kinda makes me crazy...
> Any advice?  Better yet, is there an SA at the boutique at the Wynn in Vegas someone could DM they would recommend?


I will DM you my SA info


----------



## Swanky

Hi! 
I posted a reminder about staying on topic recently and it’s still off topic. Please discuss special orders only in this thread.


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

south-of-france said:


> Would you need to special order WG Vintage Alhambra (bracelet) or do you think it will come out alongside the WG Guilloché in November? TIA!


Selfishly, I hope not. I just paid the mark-up for a hammered WG 5-motif. I better get a store credit or something at least if they do end up adding it to their regular collection!


----------



## south-of-france

AnaBeavTheOG said:


> Selfishly, I hope not. I just paid the mark-up for a hammered WG 5-motif. I better get a store credit or something at least if they do end up adding it to their regular collection!


I think someone here negotiated store credit in a similar situation! 

I‘m newer to VCA, do you think they would still accept a special order? I‘m not willing to play the Hermès game… fingers crossed.


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

south-of-france said:


> I think someone here negotiated store credit in a similar situation!
> 
> I‘m newer to VCA, do you think they would still accept a special order? I‘m not willing to play the Hermès game… fingers crossed.


I think someone mentioned they started taking SOs/MTOs. But then again, the SA I met with a week ago said no they weren't. So who knows!


----------



## missie1

south-of-france said:


> I think someone here negotiated store credit in a similar situation!
> 
> I‘m newer to VCA, do you think they would still accept a special order? I‘m not willing to play the Hermès game… fingers crossed.


If on MTO preapproved list then yes once it’s back open you can order.  If true SO then the 85k comes into play.


----------



## south-of-france

missie1 said:


> If on MTO preapproved list then yes once it’s back open you can order.  If true SO then the 85k comes into play.


Thank you!


----------



## missie1

AnaBeavTheOG said:


> Selfishly, I hope not. I just paid the mark-up for a hammered WG 5-motif. I better get a store credit or something at least if they do end up adding it to their regular collection!


It depends on the timing of them releasing to the regular stock if they issue a credit.  Several years later and your definitely not getting a credit


----------



## lolakitten

missie1 said:


> If on MTO preapproved list then yes once it’s back open you can order.  If true SO then the 85k comes into play.


Has the MTO list changed at all?
I asked about earrings last week and my SA didn't even reply. It’s very unlike him, but I’m not impressed.
I’m in Canada…


----------



## nicole0612

lolakitten said:


> Has the MTO list changed at all?
> I asked about earrings last week and my SA didn't even reply. It’s very unlike him, but I’m not impressed.
> I’m in Canada…


Recently in the USA, MTO came under the same purchase history requirements as SO. I’m not sure if it is the same in Canada and if this could account for his delayed reply.


----------



## lolakitten

nicole0612 said:


> Recently in the USA, MTO came under the same purchase history requirements as SO. I’m not sure if it is the same in Canada and if this could account for his delayed reply.


Well darn, I hope not. Or at least hopefully its temporary. 85k is steep for me just to be able to have a pair of gmop earrings.


----------



## am2022

Such an informative thread   
For those that SO’ed rosegold Alhambra 10 motif 

Any comparison between onyx vs GMOP 10 motif with rosegold ?
These are both still SO status right ?

TIA


----------



## SDC2003

lolakitten said:


> Well darn, I hope not. Or at least hopefully its temporary. 85k is steep for me just to be able to have a pair of gmop earrings.


For me as well. I would love a twenty motif in gmop with rg. Ah well. I really wish vca would do more rg. Yg is not flattering on some skin tones like mine. I would love an onyx 10 motif also in rg.


----------



## Jem131

tenshix said:


> I apologize if this sounds like a dumb question but what’s the difference between an ‘independent’ store vs a ‘corporate’ store? I know VCA isn’t able to look up purchases between North America and Asia. Wasn’t sure about other countries.


An independent store is an area that sits within a major Dept store (like Neimans), whereas a corporate store is a standalone VCA boutique.
I honestly feel VCA corporate, where repairs, SOs and other specialty services are managed, should maintain a list of your purchases if they were purchased from either location.


----------



## Jem131

Ylesiya said:


> I think you should keep them. Worst case scenario you can always sell them away - I think they would be snatched in a blink of an eye. I like this version more than the tiger eye one - maybe due to the subtlety of the MOP and pink gold combo it does not look the same way. I decided to pass on the TE-MOP version precisely for the same reason (too young-looking, more for girls) but one feels very refreshing.
> I advice to keep it and enjoy it. It's





amiravander said:


> Seems like a batch of SOs were just approved.


I’ve always wondered if anyone wanted to sell a SO piece but the authenticity was questioned because it’s SO and not a standard piece.


----------



## Jem131

BigAkoya said:


> My honest thoughts....
> I think they are very pretty, but I also think they are very "cute & young" looking.  It's the dangling butterfly that makes it look cute & young vs. the stud butterfly version.  This is not a bad thing.  There is no such thing as a bad jewelry design, it's more if this design is the look you want.
> 
> I see you are hesitating which is why I am sharing my thoughts...
> I personally think you might tire of them after a while because cute may not really be your look.  For me, cute is definitely not my look, and especially for jewelry, I prefer a more elegant look.
> 
> Jewelry is 100% preference, so yes, buy what you love.  However, I think jewelry is also very tied to one's personal style and look.
> If your take off the VCA logo on these earrings, I see these earrings as something from Claire's that a teenager would buy.   For me, I would feel a bit childish wearing these.  For a butterfly earring, I would choose the classic studs over these dangling one.  That's just me.
> 
> Again though, it's 100% preference which is why there are infinite styles of jewelry.  I would think about your look and if these earrings are really you.
> 
> Just my two cents for what it's worth.  Hope this was helpful for something to think about it.  Good luck in your decision.


I love the care and thoughtfulness of both your comments. If it were my friend, I’d want her to be madly in love with these earrings…not even slightly iffy.


----------



## nicole0612

lolakitten said:


> Well darn, I hope not. Or at least hopefully its temporary. 85k is steep for me just to be able to have a pair of gmop earrings.


I do believe it is temporary, but who knows what the timeline is. Some regions may still allow MTO to all customers. I was just notified of this for the USA a couple of weeks ago (unsolicited  I think GMOP will be added to the regular line eventually, unless you want WG/YG.


----------



## nicole0612

amacasa said:


> Such an informative thread
> For those that SO’ed rosegold Alhambra 10 motif
> 
> Any comparison between onyx vs GMOP 10 motif with rosegold ?
> These are both still SO status right ?
> 
> TIA


These are both still MTO (currently needs approval/pre spending for USA at least). @missie1 has both of these in a 5 motif! She has posted some photos that might help with the comparison.


----------



## nicole0612

Jem131 said:


> An independent store is an area that sits within a major Dept store (like Neimans), whereas a corporate store is a standalone VCA boutique.
> I honestly feel VCA corporate, where repairs, SOs and other specialty services are managed, should maintain a list of your purchases if they were purchased from either location.


I think independent stores are not the ones in department stores and also not the stand alone boutiques owned by VCA. They are owned privately.
I completely agree that VCA corporate should maintain a list of all pieces created at the very least, since they make them all. It makes no sense that they do not keep a record of items that were not sold in stand alone corporate boutiques. Perhaps the serial number/info is only recorded in the system when the item is sold, but that hardly makes sense. It seems a lot more logical to record the item into in a database when the item is made.


----------



## Jem131

sjunky13 said:


> Did you check the inside of your bangle to see the size?  I would see if you can find pics of the inside of your bangle. I believe the receipt to be wrong. I really do not believe fashionphile is selling fakes, or making copies. They are the largest reseller globally and will send jewelry back that doesn't pass inspection. Do mistakes happen? Yes , of course! But to say they are making fakes is a BIG accusation. Did you call them on this?
> I am not saying you are wrong or you are in any way presenting wrong info. Did you ever look inside the bangle and see an xs engraved there?
> I personally only buy from the boutique, but would buy from someone I trusted. I know it is scary as you really never know. If I were you, I would not buy preloved at all.
> @BigAkoya Yes, all bangles are stamped. Either XS, S, M , L or 15, 16,17 etc.


But suppose it’s not Fashionphile as a company but one or two bad apples switching out authentic pieces for fakes. Given rampant instances of fraud this would not surprise me in the least.


----------



## Jem131

nicole0612 said:


> I think independent stores are not the ones in department stores and also not the stand alone boutiques owned by VCA. They are owned privately.
> I completely agree that VCA corporate should maintain a list of all pieces created at the very least, since they make them all. It makes no sense that they do not keep a record of items that were not sold in stand alone corporate boutiques. Perhaps the serial number/info is only recorded in the system when the item is sold, but that hardly makes sense. It seems a lot more logical to record the item into in a database when the item is made.


Let me clarify that the boutique that once sat within Neimans was considered a partner or franchise versus the standalone boutiques which are aligned to corporate. Any purchase made with the boutiques or online is tracked as part of your buying history (and counted toward the $85k purchased history required for SO), whereas what’s purchased with the partner/franchise is not. Sooo if an SO is desired in future, it’s best to stick with online or the standalone boutiques.


----------



## missie1

nicole0612 said:


> These are both still MTO (currently needs approval/pre spending for USA at least). @missie1 has both of these in a 5 motif! She has posted some photos that might help with the comparison.





amacasa said:


> Such an informative thread
> For those that SO’ed rosegold Alhambra 10 motif
> 
> Any comparison between onyx vs GMOP 10 motif with rosegold ?
> These are both still SO status right ?
> 
> TIA


Here are few pics that @nicole612 referenced.  N


----------



## missie1

lolakitten said:


> Has the MTO list changed at all?
> I asked about earrings last week and my SA didn't even reply. It’s very unlike him, but I’m not impressed.
> I’m in Canada…


I will ask my SA on Monday and see if its opened yet for both MTO and SO


----------



## nicole0612

Jem131 said:


> Let me clarify that the boutique that once sat within Neimans was considered a partner or franchise versus the standalone boutiques which are aligned to corporate. Any purchase made with the boutiques or online is tracked as part of your buying history (and counted toward the $85k purchased history required for SO), whereas what’s purchased with the partner/franchise is not. Sooo if an SO is desired in future, it’s best to stick with online or the standalone boutiques.


I agree, I was just clarifying what I meant by an independent store. We have a few members who use one as their home store, it would be good to confirm if purchases there are automatically on record at the VCA standalone boutique database etc.


----------



## nicole0612

missie1 said:


> Here are few pics that @nicole612 referenced.  N
> 
> View attachment 5525278
> 
> 
> View attachment 5525279
> 
> 
> View attachment 5525281


I cannot get enough of these beauties!


----------



## A bottle of Red

nicole0612 said:


> I agree, I was just clarifying what I meant by an independent store. We have a few members who use one as their home store, it would be good to confirm if purchases there are automatically on record at the VCA standalone boutique database etc.


I bought my first piece at Short Hills ; my others were from Nyc flagship & they did not have my history in their computer files.


----------



## am2022

Thank you !
Which one you like better ?



missie1 said:


> Here are few pics that @nicole612 referenced.  N
> 
> View attachment 5525278
> 
> 
> View attachment 5525279
> 
> 
> View attachment 5525281


----------



## nicole0612

A bottle of Red said:


> I bought my first piece at Short Hills ; my others were from Nyc flagship & they did not have my history in their computer files.


Thank you very much for confirming this!


----------



## missie1

amacasa said:


> Thank you !
> Which one you like better ?


GMOP is my favorite stone from VCA.  This stone is such a chameleon.  It goes from light to dark depending on what’s around it.   The onyx is nice but it pulls heavy and dark  in my opinion.


----------



## missie1

nicole0612 said:


> I cannot get enough of these beauties!


It’s the GMOP that makes me smile every time I grab it.


----------



## Notorious Pink

eletons said:


> It feels like many want what they can't have. Turquoise in lucky butterfly form looks nice because it's not completely flat like it's in clover form.
> 
> I bet that if vca discontinued chalcedony, suddenly everyone would want chalcedony. It's a very strange concept to value a type of stone base on availablity and the strategy of a brand.
> 
> I think people need to purchase items base on the looks that they want and the skin tone because one stone might look nice on cool skin tone might not look good on warm tone. Consumers need to make a piece of jewelry personal rather than make how much perceived status one can get personal by chasing after the so-called rare pieces.
> 
> Turquoise might change colour overtime if not taken care of. It's not the most carefree stone.
> 
> Credits to the marketing team that select a few types of stones to make it 'rare' from the brand to the consumers.



I remember when they weren’t making malachite. While the demand wasn’t quite as strong as for turquoise, yes, people were going crazy for it.



sjunky13 said:


> I remember the change and what people didn't like about the new one was the strong bezel on the larger flower.



One of us may have even likened the new version as reminiscent of Jar Jar Binks 


A bottle of Red said:


> I bought my first piece at Short Hills ; my others were from Nyc flagship & they did not have my history in their computer files.



The Short Hills boutique is actually owned by London Jewelers. I didn’t know that until a recent conversation I had with the owner, because they’re expanding in the Short Hills Mall.

Still waiting for my SOs, but have decided we will probably request a two motif earring next…


----------



## Yramnna

Glitterbomb said:


> You can switch SAs at any time. I don't know of any SAs at the boutique at Wynn in Vegas, but if you would like an absolutely wonderful SA in the South Coast Plaza (Costa Mesa, California) boutique that you can build a relationship with I can personally recommend Christina. She's absolutely amazing - very kind, is incredibly passionate about jewelry but not pushy at all, & responds timely to any texts / calls! Having her as an SA feels like shopping with one of your best friends. If you would like her contact info, let me know.


I had the pleasure of meeting her. She does respond to texts promptly and is kind and polite, also not pushy. I’d recommend her too.


----------



## Mayacamas

I already purchase through Christina, and I agree.  Ive never met her tho.  I am in Las Vegas a few times a year for work, which is why I asked : )


----------



## 7777777

Did anyone order two motif mop earrings and how long did it take?


----------



## Jem131

nicole0612 said:


> I agree, I was just clarifying what I meant by an independent store. We have a few members who use one as their home store, it would be good to confirm if purchases there are automatically on record at the VCA standalone boutique database etc.


Hi yes, my point exactly, that of the 3 ways to purchase that it’s #3 that doesn’t count toward total VCA purchases.
1. Online
2. Stand-alone boutique
3. Partner/Franchise
Items purchased at 1&2 not only count toward the $85k for SO. There are also other perks when purchasing directly VCA (rather than partner) of which your SA will make you aware.
Friends, like some PF members, had purchases maintained in both separate databases but it’s less of an issue as we now only have the standalone boutique. The Neiman’s VCA boutique is gone.


----------



## amiravander

7777777 said:


> Did anyone order two motif mop earrings and how long did it take?


I was approved for a two motif SO of yg pave and agate, was told it would take 9 months not including August.


----------



## nicole0612

Jem131 said:


> Hi yes, my point exactly, that of the 3 ways to purchase that it’s #3 that doesn’t count toward total VCA purchases.
> 1. Online
> 2. Stand-alone boutique
> 3. Partner/Franchise
> Items purchased at 1&2 not only count toward the $85k for SO. There are also other perks when purchasing directly VCA (rather than partner) of which your SA will make you aware.
> Friends, like some PF members, had purchases maintained in both separate databases but it’s less of an issue as we now only have the standalone boutique. The Neiman’s VCA boutique is gone.


Yes, it is a shame. Though I do shop remotely through a SA at a stand alone boutique, I much prefer the service at NM, and I have heard glowing reviews from those members who shop at independent stores. There are trade offs for all purchasing decisions certainly. To stay true to the topic of this thread, purchasing through the same SA at a stand alone boutique is certainly the best way to be approved for SOs, as well as to have the first chance to purchase limited items, but sometimes it is not the most enjoyable way to shop, depending on that specific boutique/SA.


----------



## nicole0612

amiravander said:


> I was approved for a two motif SO of yg pave and agate, was told it would take 9 months not including August.


This is a beautiful combination!


----------



## Jem131

amiravander said:


> I was approved for a two motif SO of yg pave and agate, was told it would take 9 months not including August.


Will be lovely and timing’s not bad actually, as B2B orders are taking almost this long.


----------



## missie1

Mayacamas said:


> I already purchase through Christina, and I agree.  Ive never met her tho.  I am in Las Vegas a few times a year for work, which is why I asked : )


I met a great guy at Crystals that was a pleasure to work with.  I didn’t get anything from him as i prefer to use my SA in Houston but was very helpful with my BFF who was looking for a Magic bracelet.  Will look for his card.


----------



## Jem131

nicole0612 said:


> Yes, it is a shame. Though I do shop remotely through a SA at a stand alone boutique, I much prefer the service at NM, and I have heard glowing reviews from those members who shop at independent stores. There are trade offs for all purchasing decisions certainly. To stay true to the topic of this thread, purchasing through the same SA at a stand alone boutique is certainly the best way to be approved for SOs, as well as to have the first chance to purchase limited items, but sometimes it is not the most enjoyable way to shop, depending on that specific boutique/SA.


Yes. We agree that this is unfair and unfortunate for anyone seeking to build their purchase history for SO.


----------



## liza213

Hi how much would it cost to SO a hammered solid white gold bracelet? TY


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

liza213 said:


> Hi how much would it cost to SO a hammered solid white gold bracelet? TY



I got mine 1-2 months ago and it was $5800 (36.5% mark-up).


----------



## sjunky13

If you purchase or have purchased your VCA at NM or another non "VCA" store, you can request your pieces be added to your file at the NYC boutique. 

I have purchased VCA all over and I bring it with me to the 57th street boutique. They will register it under my name, clean and or service it and it has counted as my purchase history. 

I am sure they will be accepting more SO's soon and everyone will get their dream.


----------



## sjunky13

7777777 said:


> Did anyone order two motif mop earrings and how long did it ta





7777777 said:


> Did anyone order two motif mop earrings and how long did it take?


These are regular stock and they can get for you. They pop up in NYC a lot . If you really want them, pay in full . I find that works quick.


----------



## sjunky13

Notorious Pink said:


> I remember when they weren’t making malachite. While the demand wasn’t quite as strong as for turquoise, yes, people were going crazy for it.
> 
> 
> 
> One of us may have even likened the new version as reminiscent of Jar Jar Binks
> 
> 
> The Short Hills boutique is actually owned by London Jewelers. I didn’t know that until a recent conversation I had with the owner, because they’re expanding in the Short Hills Mall.
> 
> Still waiting for my SOs, but have decided we will probably request a two motif earring next…


OMG, everyone was freaking out about Malachite! There were alternating gold and Malachite , then the lapis and gold 10 motifs they did.  I think @Bethc  has these. I think Lapis has been the most requested stone besides Turquoise. I gases they really felt BA would satisfy both?


----------



## LKNN

amiravander said:


> I was approved for a two motif SO of yg pave and agate, was told it would take 9 months not including August.


This combo sounds so dreamy! Did you request a particular color type (e.g. darker/ lapis'ish or brighter stone)?


----------



## amiravander

LKNN said:


> This combo sounds so dreamy! Did you request a particular color type (e.g. darker/ lapis'ish or brighter stone)?


It's a bit of a lengthy story, but I ended up not proceeding with the order. I did proceed with a different set of SOs, which I will share on here 10 months from now. I've never seen an SO anywhere like the ones I proceeded with, so I'm super excited


----------



## sunshineshiney

missie1 said:


> It’s a new thing they have recently implemented.  85k spend to be eligible to submit SO


Do you happen to know what the requirement was before this, and when the minimum 85k began?

I have been thinking about a SO since last year...
I messaged my SA about it a couple weeks ago and was told I don't qualify yet since I have not reached 85k. 
I wish I had messaged her last year when I first started thinking about this! Now I need to buy more


----------



## missie1

sunshineshiney said:


> Do you happen to know what the requirement was before this, and when the minimum 85k began?
> 
> I have been thinking about a SO since last year...
> I messaged my SA about it a couple weeks ago and was told I don't qualify yet since I have not reached 85k.
> I wish I had messaged her last year when I first started thinking about this! Now I need to buy more


Hi,

I don’t believe it was a minimum before.  They implemented around March of this year.  Yes it’s such a bummer because the SO would definitely help reach that threshold.  Hopefully your not too far from the mark.  What piece are you hoping for


----------



## lynne_ross

sunshineshiney said:


> Do you happen to know what the requirement was before this, and when the minimum 85k began?
> 
> I have been thinking about a SO since last year...
> I messaged my SA about it a couple weeks ago and was told I don't qualify yet since I have not reached 85k.
> I wish I had messaged her last year when I first started thinking about this! Now I need to buy more


Do you know if your SA checked to see if you qualified for SO or just decided that themselves? 
I had an SO approved and paid for a couple months ago and just requested 2 more recently. My SA said he put in for quotes from Paris. I am curious who is screening clients - SA or Paris.


----------



## Yssie

lynne_ross said:


> Do you know if your SA checked to see if you qualified for SO or just decided that themselves?
> I had an SO approved and paid for a couple months ago and just requested 2 more recently. My SA said he put in for quotes from Paris. I am curious who is screening clients - SA or Paris.


One of mine was just my local SA and SM, same as usual. That was one that has been created in the past, although it’ll be new to me of course. Approved within two months - I think it was actually more like 5-6 weeks. The other one (never before made “form”) was submitted at the same time and had to go to Paris for approval… Four months and counting waiting to hear anything!


----------



## lynne_ross

Yssie said:


> One of mine was just my local SA and SM, same as usual. That was one that has been created in the past, although it’ll be new to me of course. Approved within two months - I think it was actually more like 5-6 weeks. The other one (never before made “form”) was submitted at the same time and had to go to Paris for approval… Four months and counting waiting to hear anything!


Ultimately Paris needs to decide if they will make and cost. Do you think it is the SA or Paris that is deciding if they will grant that person an SO? I am wondering if Paris leaves it with stores. So SA are making up rules to decline clients from having to submit requests.


----------



## Yssie

lynne_ross said:


> Ultimately Paris needs to decide if they will make and cost. Do you think it is the SA or Paris that is deciding if they will grant that person an SO? I am wondering if Paris leaves it with stores. So SA are making up rules to decline clients from having to submit requests.


Great question and I have no insight I’m afraid. My SA mentioned that there was, at one point, a single person in the US who was “dealing with several hundred SO requests”. Paraphrasing but that was almost the quote. So it seems like there might be multiple layers of edit: pre-Paris approval!


----------



## lynne_ross

Yssie said:


> Great question and I have no insight I’m afraid. My SA mentioned that there was, at one point, a single person in the US who was “dealing with several hundred SO requests”. Paraphrasing but that was almost the quote. So it seems like there might be multiple layers of edit: pre-Paris approval!


Maybe US stores are different. As mine submits directly to Paris. No middle step. Wondering if the 85k usd spend ‘rule’ is for USA only as I have not heard it elsewhere.


----------



## missie1

lynne_ross said:


> Ultimately Paris needs to decide if they will make and cost. Do you think it is the SA or Paris that is deciding if they will grant that person an SO? I am wondering if Paris leaves it with stores. So SA are making up rules to decline clients from having to submit requests.


I think the stores have been directed not to submit SOs for anyone who hasn’t met the 85k spend.  Paris then decides if the SO will be approved.  My SA told me today that he just got another do not order list from Paris.


----------



## lynne_ross

missie1 said:


> I think the stores have been directed not to submit SOs for anyone who hasn’t met the 85k spend.  Paris then decides if the SO will be approved.  My SA told me today that he just got another do not order list from Paris.


What is the do not order list?


----------



## missie1

lynne_ross said:


> What is the do not order list?


It’s list of items that Paris has temporarily placed hold and no deposits can be taken.  Similar to what they did to the Perlee earlier this year.


----------



## amiravander

missie1 said:


> I think the stores have been directed not to submit SOs for anyone who hasn’t met the 85k spend.  Paris then decides if the SO will be approved.  My SA told me today that he just got another do not order list from Paris.


Did he tell you what was on the do not order list? Just a bit curious on what they've put a hold on.


----------



## missie1

amiravander said:


> Did he tell you what was on the do not order list? Just a bit curious on what they've put a hold on.


Nope he didn’t as he knows my wishlist so it came up in discussion about how hard it’s becoming to get stock and I was inquiring about Perlee bead bracelet


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

On a similar note, does anyone have a list of pre-approved/made-to-order items?


----------



## innerpeace85

AnaBeavTheOG said:


> On a similar note, does anyone have a list of pre-approved/made-to-order items?


 I am.looking for this too


----------



## nicole0612

AnaBeavTheOG said:


> On a similar note, does anyone have a list of pre-approved/made-to-order items?


Here you go, note that the chalcedony RG is an error and should be chalcedony WG. Also note that in the USA, currently MTO requires the spending history approval as well as of earlier this month.


----------



## innerpeace85

nicole0612 said:


> Here you go, note that the chalcedony RG is an error and should be chalcedony WG. Also note that in the USA, currently MTO requires the spending history approval as well as of earlier this month.
> 
> View attachment 5574115


Thanks Nicole


----------



## nicole0612

innerpeace85 said:


> Thanks Nicole


You’re welcome. Of course you have seen the large book that the SAs use for MTO, but this is from the intro page to the book.


----------



## innerpeace85

nicole0612 said:


> You’re welcome. Of course you have seen the large book that the SAs use for MTO, but this is from the intro page to the book.


I have seen it many years ago when we had local NM. I am surprised Malachite MTO is not available in PG.


----------



## missie1

nicole0612 said:


> Here you go, note that the chalcedony RG is an error and should be chalcedony WG. Also note that in the USA, currently MTO requires the spending history approval as well as of earlier this month.
> 
> View attachment 5574115


Nicole  so now even the MTOs require the 85k spend yikes.  It looks like they are trying to move the reg stock and slow down the customization.  So glad Im over because I need to order my 1st 10 motif in December.


----------



## nicole0612

innerpeace85 said:


> I have seen it many years ago when we had local NM. I am surprised Malachite MTO is not available in PG.


It is surprising. I actually submitted a special order for it about a year ago. I was waiting for it for such a long time, and then finally received notice that they were not going to make it after all, reasons unknown.


----------



## nicole0612

missie1 said:


> Nicole  so now even the MTOs require the 85k spend yikes.  It looks like they are trying to move the reg stock and slow down the customization.  So glad Im over because I need to order my 1st 10 motif in December.


Crazy, I know. I assume this is just a temporary thing until they get caught up with regular orders.


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

nicole0612 said:


> Here you go, note that the chalcedony RG is an error and should be chalcedony WG. Also note that in the USA, currently MTO requires the spending history approval as well as of earlier this month.
> 
> View attachment 5574115


Omg they're requiring the spending requirement for MTOs too?? Uuuuuugh.


----------



## ProShopper1

nicole0612 said:


> Here you go, note that the chalcedony RG is an error and should be chalcedony WG. Also note that in the USA, currently MTO requires the spending history approval as well as of earlier this month.
> 
> View attachment 5574115


Are these all MTO? If they are, there’s no additional fee for them right? (Sorry for the noob question). I really like the GMOP, but the diamond alternating bracelet isn’t in my forecast. And all my pieces are all YG so I was contemplating that as an option as well.


----------



## amiravander

ProShopper1 said:


> Are these all MTO? If they are, there’s no additional fee for them right? (Sorry for the noob question). I really like the GMOP, but the diamond alternating bracelet isn’t in my forecast. And all my pieces are all YG so I was contemplating that as an option as well.


MTO is about 30-35% higher than the standard line available in the boutique. For example, I ordered the MTO white gold onyx vintage earrings, and they were about 35% more than than the yellow gold onyx vintage earrings.


----------



## ProShopper1

amiravander said:


> MTO is about 30-35% higher than the standard line available in the boutique. For example, I ordered the MTO white gold onyx vintage earrings, and they were about 35% more than than the yellow gold onyx vintage earrings.


Thanks. So what’s the difference between MTO and SO? Is it just that SO isn’t on that list?


----------



## amiravander

ProShopper1 said:


> Thanks. So what’s the difference between MTO and SO? Is it just that SO isn’t on that list?


Correct. MTO is what is in that pre-approved book. SO is something custom outside of the book. Review and approval (or rejection) of SOs can be quite some time, and mine took weeks to months to hear back on the decision.


----------



## KristinS

Has anyone seen a 2 motif in malachite?


----------



## SDC2003

amiravander said:


> Correct. MTO is what is in that pre-approved book. SO is something custom outside of the book. Review and approval (or rejection) of SOs can be quite some time, and mine took weeks to months to hear back on the decision.


Is there a way to find out what is in the book? For example, what about a twenty motif onyx or gray mop with rose gold. Would that be mto or so?


----------



## nicole0612

SDC2003 said:


> Is there a way to find out what is in the book? For example, what about a twenty motif onyx or gray mop with rose gold. Would that be mto or so?


Here is the chart again for MTO. However, note that in the USA currently MTO is no different practically than SO (requires approval/purchase level history). Both necklaces you mentioned are MTO. Hopefully soon they will be available again as preapproved.


----------



## amiravander

KristinS said:


> Has anyone seen a 2 motif in malachite?


My friend has it, but I do not have a photo.


----------



## sunshineshiney

lynne_ross said:


> Do you know if your SA checked to see if you qualified for SO or just decided that themselves?
> I had an SO approved and paid for a couple months ago and just requested 2 more recently. My SA said he put in for quotes from Paris. I am curious who is screening clients - SA or Paris.



Congrats on your SOs!! Did you recent 2 get approved yet? 

Since we do not have a VCA in my state, I have a SA/CA with their online boutique - she has always been helpful. 
Last year she connected me to a SA/CA in Las Vegas so I could receive a piece in time for my birthday (online boutique and physical boutiques have different inventories). 

I asked the Las Vegas advisor about a SO. She is the one who informed me I do not meet the requirements for a SO. She let me know within minutes; it would have been past midnight in Paris when I asked her, so she likely screened me herself. 

My online/phone advisor has previously mentioned getting approval form Paris on some prior orders. 
I did reach out to hear regarding a SO but have not heard back yet.


----------



## lynne_ross

sunshineshiney said:


> Congrats on your SOs!! Did you recent 2 get approved yet?
> 
> Since we do not have a VCA in my state, I have a SA/CA with their online boutique - she has always been helpful.
> Last year she connected me to a SA/CA in Las Vegas so I could receive a piece in time for my birthday (online boutique and physical boutiques have different inventories).
> 
> I asked the Las Vegas advisor about a SO. She is the one who informed me I do not meet the requirements for a SO. She let me know within minutes; it would have been past midnight in Paris when I asked her, so she likely screened me herself.
> 
> My online/phone advisor has previously mentioned getting approval form Paris on some prior orders.
> I did reach out to hear regarding a SO but have not heard back yet.


Thx. It does sound like the SAs are doing their own screening. I also assume it is easier if you work with one SA. I purchase with multiple SAs but I have a main one I try to buy from. 
No I have not heard back as it has only been a week. It was at least 4-5 weeks last time to hear back Paris would make it and then it still took a few more weeks to get a price so I could pay and proceed. Then Paris said 10 months to make. Clearly Paris is backed up….or they are taking some Hermes strategy…


----------



## missie1

SDC2003 said:


> Is there a way to find out what is in the book? For example, what about a twenty motif onyx or gray mop with rose gold. Would that be mto or so?


Those two are on the MTO list


----------



## PlatinumOnly

Has anyone ever heard of or seen a *platinum* Alhambra piece? Is it possible to SO anything from the Alhambra collection in platinum? Just curious


----------



## missie1

PlatinumOnly said:


> Has anyone ever heard of or seen a *platinum* Alhambra piece? Is it possible to SO anything from the Alhambra collection in platinum? Just curious


No platinum as that’s reserved for high jewelry with VCA.


----------



## **Ann**

Please excuse my ignorance...I'm looking for a RG 
Vintage Alhambra bracelet, 5 motifs​
When I called customer service they said there are none in the US and she put me on a waitlist. Is this a piece that I would need to special order, MTO, etc? Should I get on a list with my local boutique as well and if so would I need to pay a 30% deposit. Or is just being on the customer service waitlist good enough? Thank you for your input!


----------



## Violetsandcoco

8seventeen19 said:


> I got WG/onyx Sweet Alhambra. I'll have to get a picture. They're super cute and dainty and go really well with my Magic WG/onyx MTO earrings and Sweet pave earrings. I got a Magic BTF approved and started. It is a combination of the pave on the large clover and onyx on the smaller clover. I also got a RG 5 motif with alternating hammered and pave. I love doing SO's but I think I want to start moving more into the high collections and save my coins for a custom zipper.


Did you every post a pic of this???? I love onyx and have never seem it in sweet alhambra!


----------



## callais

Anyone know if you can MTO the Sweet Alhambra 6 motif hammered bracelet in yg or if that’s an SO? Thanks!


----------



## DS2006

**Ann** said:


> Please excuse my ignorance...I'm looking for a RG
> Vintage Alhambra bracelet, 5 motifs​
> When I called customer service they said there are none in the US and she put me on a waitlist. Is this a piece that I would need to special order, MTO, etc? Should I get on a list with my local boutique as well and if so would I need to pay a 30% deposit. Or is just being on the customer service waitlist good enough? Thank you for your input!


The solid rose gold 5 motif is a regular stock piece. It and many other regular stock pieces have been sold out and are slowly being restocked. But because there are waiting lists, it may be awhile until they are just available in boutiques to buy from the showcases. So absolutely connect with a SA in a boutique and ask if you need to place a deposit (or full price) to ensure that you will actually get one. Hopefully it won't be a long wait!


----------



## DS2006

callais said:


> Anyone know if you can MTO the Sweet Alhambra 6 motif hammered bracelet in yg or if that’s an SO? Thanks!


Either way you'd have to make an order and have the $85k spending record if you are in the US.  The only approved order list that I have seen has vintage and magic size pieces on it. All variations carry a 30%+ extra charge.

It really is a shame VCA doesn't offer all of these popular items as regular stock in all three metals!


----------



## **Ann**

DS2006 said:


> The solid rose gold 5 motif is a regular stock piece. It and many other regular stock pieces have been sold out and are slowly being restocked. But because there are waiting lists, it may be awhile until they are just available in boutiques to buy from the showcases. So absolutely connect with a SA in a boutique and ask if you need to place a deposit (or full price) to ensure that you will actually get one. Hopefully it won't be a long wait!


I did end up putting at 30% deposit down at a boutique so fingers crossed!


----------



## Liz86000

Notorious Pink said:


> Picked up my 20 too! It is *exactly* what I wanted. I had tried the letterwood hoping it would darken, but it just wasn’t quite right for me. @BigAkoya in person I think the onyx appears softer with pg.
> 
> Now I’m just waiting for the other two coordinating pieces to arrive.
> 
> View attachment 5386763


This is stunning !


----------



## Liz86000

missie1 said:


> My RG and onyx five motif Bracelet arrived.  I opened it even though I’m suppose to wait to the 1st day of Christmas.  I didnt try it one yet though


This combination is incredible.


----------



## Liz86000

diamondsondiamonds said:


> I received two days ago my GMOP vintage earrings. I am so in love with it.
> 
> i waited for sooooooo long. Worth the wait honestly. Also- it was such a gamble from my end . Glad I ordered it though.
> Posted it on my Instagram @/diamondswithash
> 
> View attachment 5248985


Grey Mother of Pearl earrings... I'm in love.


----------



## Liz86000

missie1 said:


> My SO RG GMOP finally came after 5 months. I wish they made more stone options in RG.  I now need to SO the onyx rg combination so it will be here by Christmas


This is EXACTLY the combination I want to have. I have already the white mother of pearl bracelet in yellow gold and I really wanted to see how it would look with a grey mother of pearl in rose gold. So thank you very much for your pictures !


----------



## missie1

Liz86000 said:


> This is EXACTLY the combination I want to have. I have already the white mother of pearl bracelet in yellow gold and I really wanted to see how it would look with a grey mother of pearl in rose gold. So thank you very much for your pictures !


You will love the gmop…it’s my absolute favorite stone


----------



## tiffness

Has anyone recently had success placing a special order? My SA told me a few months ago that it was paused due to supply/labor shortages.


----------



## bagsnob1979

I was able to place a MTO for the GMOP 5 motif the other day.


----------



## Glitterbomb

tiffness said:


> Has anyone recently had success placing a special order? My SA told me a few months ago that it was paused due to supply/labor shortages.


Yes, I just placed an SO a week ago


----------



## saeelie

bagsnob1979 said:


> I was able to place a MTO for the GMOP 5 motif the other day.



May I ask you if had to follow the 85k spend rule that I’ve been reading about? And where are you located?

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## saeelie

Glitterbomb said:


> Yes, I just placed an SO a week ago


I’m going to ask you the same thing as I did bagsnob above  

May I ask you if had to follow the 85k spend rule that I’ve been reading about? And where are you located?

Thank you in advance!! I’ve been waiting foreverrr for special orders to open back up. Really hoping for my special order 5 motif GMOP bracelet.


----------



## bagsnob1979

saeelie said:


> May I ask you if had to follow the 85k spend rule that I’ve been reading about? And where are you located?
> 
> Thank you in advance!!



I went through my SA at Tysons Corner in Mclean VA.  I don’t have that spend rule…but it was maybe a special circumstance in that my SA tried to transfer one from another store and that didn’t go through.  She didn’t mention anything to me about the limit, she just initiated the order since the transfer didn’t go through.


----------



## saeelie

bagsnob1979 said:


> I went through my SA at Tysons Corner in Mclean VA.  I don’t have that spend rule…but it was maybe a special circumstance in that my SA tried to transfer one from another store and that didn’t go through.  She didn’t mention anything to me about the limit, she just initiated the order since the transfer didn’t go through.


I’m going to message you!


----------



## Glitterbomb

saeelie said:


> I’m going to ask you the same thing as I did bagsnob above
> 
> May I ask you if had to follow the 85k spend rule that I’ve been reading about? And where are you located?
> 
> Thank you in advance!! I’ve been waiting foreverrr for special orders to open back up. Really hoping for my special order 5 motif GMOP bracelet.



I exceeded the 85k spend long ago, but I don't want to disclose my location on the public forum.


----------



## saeelie

Glitterbomb said:


> I exceeded the 85k spend long ago, but I don't want to disclose my location on the public forum.


Got it - thank you!!


----------



## nicole0612

I have a hunch that GMOP 5 motif bracelets are easily approved, even without the prespend, because in my my opinion they will soon be released as part of the regular line. I think it is only a matter of time. They also seem to be commonly ordered by boutiques to be a part of the store inventory, so there is a good chance that there will be one available to purchase if a search is done.


----------



## amiravander

nicole0612 said:


> I have a hunch that GMOP 5 motif bracelets are easily approved, even without the prespend, because in my my opinion they will soon be released as part of the regular line. I think it is only a matter of time. They also seem to be commonly ordered by boutiques to be a part of the store inventory, so there is a good chance that there will be one available to purchase if a search is done.


I would contend that's incentive to not add it to the regular line. An SO is ~35% markup compared to what is in the regular line. If they made it part of the regular line, they would have a lot of unhappy people who did an SO. Keeping it as part of SOs prevents that, and is a higher profit margin.


----------



## nicole0612

amiravander said:


> I would contend that's incentive to not add it to the regular line. An SO is ~35% markup compared to what is in the regular line. If they made it part of the regular line, they would have a lot of unhappy people who did an SO. Keeping it as part of SOs prevents that, and is a higher profit margin.


I maintain that I find it a likely addition to the regular line. It has proven to be popular, is an easy stone to source and goes with other items currently available in the regular line. It seems to be the most popular SO/MTO item, and it is not uncommonly found in boutiques already as part of a store’s order that they can place for their own inventory. Certainly VCA would make more in total from a higher number of orders at a lower price than for a relatively small number of orders at ~$1.3k more per bracelet. In the past, when an item is added to the regular offerings, special orders from a short window prior to the change are often either sold at no up-charge (with a request for confidentiality) or the customer is otherwise compensated. In cases where they are not, the higher price paid is the benefit of having the item sooner.


----------



## KittyCattt

This is probably a silly question, but is the SO threshold 80k spend per year or a one time deal? Thank you!!


----------



## kelsenia

KittyCattt said:


> This is probably a silly question, but is the SO threshold 80k spend per year or a one time deal? Thank you!!


lifetime spend.


----------



## cloee

nicole0612 said:


> I have a hunch that GMOP 5 motif bracelets are easily approved, even without the prespend, because in my my opinion they will soon be released as part of the regular line. I think it is only a matter of time. They also seem to be commonly ordered by boutiques to be a part of the store inventory, so there is a good chance that there will be one available to purchase if a search is done.


I really hope they do. The GMOP pendant is a bestseller and having coordinated pieces will surely bring in more for them. I am contemplating to SO this but perhaps I should just wait


----------



## nicole0612

cloee said:


> I really hope they do. The GMOP pendant is a bestseller and having coordinated pieces will surely bring in more for them. I am contemplating to SO this but perhaps I should just wait


It’s so hard to decide whether to wait or not in these cases; I suppose the question is whether it is worth it to pay a little extra for the certainty and to have it sooner. Good luck deciding!


----------



## diamondsondiamonds

Liz86000 said:


> Grey Mother of Pearl earrings... I'm in love.


I wear them almost everyday!


----------



## bagsnob1979

The strangest thing happened - I ordered the GMOP 5 motif 7 days ago and it arrived today!  I’m shocked!


----------



## KittyCattt

bagsnob1979 said:


> The strangest thing happened - I ordered the GMOP 5 motif 7 days ago and it arrived today!  I’m shocked!


Wow could this be a sign that this combo could become a regular production? I hope for those who paid premium for it will be compensated!

And of course congratulations on your SO!!


----------



## Liz86000

bagsnob1979 said:


> The strangest thing happened - I ordered the GMOP 5 motif 7 days ago and it arrived today!  I’m shocked!


Lucky you !! Can you show us a picture please ?


----------



## missie1

bagsnob1979 said:


> The strangest thing happened - I ordered the GMOP 5 motif 7 days ago and it arrived today!  I’m shocked!


Congratulations it’s such an amazing stone.  The store probably already had one coming in or someone refused their mto.  I know my store tends to order certain items to have in inventory.  I also scored my mop RG few days after I requested because they had one that someone decided they didn’t want.


----------



## bagsnob1979

Liz86000 said:


> Lucky you !! Can you show us a picture please ?



Yes!  I’m going in later this week and will post photos once I receive it.


----------



## spins

Id would love to see a MTO sweet alhambra pieces. Do y'all think they would approve the 1 motif ones?
TIA!


----------



## missie1

spins said:


> Id would love to see a MTO sweet alhambra pieces. Do y'all think they would approve the 1 motif ones?
> TIA!


It would have to be a SO approved thru Paris.  You would have to meet the 85k spend to for them to submit the request


----------



## sjunky13

spins said:


> Id would love to see a MTO sweet alhambra pieces. Do y'all think they would approve the 1 motif ones?
> TIA!


I depends on the SA you have and the store director. Not all are using the 85k rule. Quite a few people I know got things approved on the past 2 weeks . It really boils down to the SA . With VCA and all luxury retail, there are no set rules. They will be having regular Made to Order with no pre spend back in a few months. They used the 85 to slow down requests.


----------



## Notorious Pink

sjunky13 said:


> I depends on the SA you have and the store director. Not all are using the 85k rule. Quite a few people I know got things approved on the past 2 weeks . It really boils down to the SA . With VCA and all luxury retail, there are no set rules. They will be having regular Made to Order with no pre spend back in a few months. They used the 85 to slow down requests.


I hope so regarding the MTO items. 

To be honest, though, with regards to SO, I feel the opposite. At least where I am, they are getting stricter about SOs and it seems that they are not going to relax those SO rules and requirements anytime soon. 

There is definitely a distinction between MTO (preapproved list) and SO (where the client creates the combination with later approval). While I love seeing all the amazing MTOs and SOss our members have been lucky to acquire, I’m concerned that while MTO may open up, the SO option may be increasingly harder to come by. 

I am a bit concerned about the effect social media/public forums (such as ours) may be having on all of this. I know I’ve been lulled into a sense of security here - we are a “small group”, and I consider many of you to be friends, which is why I’m here almost every day - but I forget this is still a very public forum, and we do not know who is reading along with us. The Special Order is such an incredible service which I am grateful to have been able to utilize, but just with these new rules, the closing of MTOs and SOs for a while, and other issues, I think it wouldnt hurt, at least for me, to be a little more careful in posting the really unique stuff.


----------



## BigAkoya

sjunky13 said:


> I depends on the SA you have and the store director. Not all are using the 85k rule. Quite a few people I know got things approved on the past 2 weeks . It really boils down to the SA . With VCA and all luxury retail, there are no set rules. They will be having regular Made to Order with no pre spend back in a few months. They used the 85 to slow down requests.


I completely agree with you.  If I may also add, it's not always about how much you have spent, it is also how much the SA and boutique think you WILL spend in the future.  First and foremost, VCA wants repeat clients who spend regularly. 

I like to use the three year rule based on my experience with other luxury brands.  They love you when you keep buying, but if you stop buying, after three years, yes.. they will still be nice and gracious and respond to your calls/text.  However, they will not reach out to you to offer new pieces, special items, events, etc.  

I do not blame VCA at all.  It's all about sales, which is understandable as each boutique needs to hit their sales target. 
There are really no hard rules at VCA as you said.


----------



## BigAkoya

Notorious Pink said:


> I hope so regarding the MTO items.
> 
> To be honest, though, with regards to SO, I feel the opposite. At least where I am, they are getting stricter about SOs and it seems that they are not going to relax those SO rules and requirements anytime soon.
> 
> There is definitely a distinction between MTO (preapproved list) and SO (where the client creates the combination with later approval). While I love seeing all the amazing MTOs and SOss our members have been lucky to acquire, I’m concerned that while MTO may open up, the SO option may be increasingly harder to come by.
> 
> I am a bit concerned about the effect social media/public forums (such as ours) may be having on all of this. I know I’ve been lulled into a sense of security here - we are a “small group”, and I consider many of you to be friends, which is why I’m here almost every day - but I forget this is still a very public forum, and we do not know who is reading along with us. The Special Order is such an incredible service which I am grateful to have been able to utilize, but just with these new rules, the closing of MTOs and SOs for a while, and other issues, I think it wouldnt hurt, at least for me, to be a little more careful in posting the really unique stuff.


Great insight, especially on social media. 
You know what's funny... a couple months ago, my SA and I were talking about SOs.  During our conversation about SOs, he just casually said "well, VCA doesn't just want to sell five motif bracelets."  He said it in passing, and I did not think any of it, but now that you brought up social media, one top trend I do see is many ladies wanting to create SO combos of bracelets. 

So yes, to your point, I think that is creating unwanted demand for VCA.


----------



## fice16

I think VCA may want to reserve SO for customers who may create more than just a 5-motif bracelet.  I was recently invited by my SA to place SO for a set of Alhambra jewelry.  I don't know whether Paris will approve my SO or not.  If Paris rejects, maybe I can change my SO combo to include more pave in the design, and re-submit the SOs for approval.  I will see how it evolves.


----------



## DS2006

Notorious Pink said:


> I hope so regarding the MTO items.
> 
> To be honest, though, with regards to SO, I feel the opposite. At least where I am, they are getting stricter about SOs and it seems that they are not going to relax those SO rules and requirements anytime soon.
> 
> There is definitely a distinction between MTO (preapproved list) and SO (where the client creates the combination with later approval). While I love seeing all the amazing MTOs and SOss our members have been lucky to acquire, I’m concerned that while MTO may open up, the SO option may be increasingly harder to come by.
> 
> I am a bit concerned about the effect social media/public forums (such as ours) may be having on all of this. I know I’ve been lulled into a sense of security here - we are a “small group”, and I consider many of you to be friends, which is why I’m here almost every day - but I forget this is still a very public forum, and we do not know who is reading along with us. The Special Order is such an incredible service which I am grateful to have been able to utilize, but just with these new rules, the closing of MTOs and SOs for a while, and other issues, I think it wouldnt hurt, at least for me, to be a little more careful in posting the really unique stuff.


Ohhhh, but I LOVE seeing your SOs!!!   Please don't stop posting! I agree with those who said VCA is likely tired of SO 5 motif bracelets and would prefer more significant pieces or sets as SO!

(As an aside, that Alhambra MTO list shouldn't have a 30% premium consider how many requests they get for a change of metal color!!!)


----------



## bagsnob1979

Liz86000 said:


> Lucky you !! Can you show us a picture please ?



Here she is!  Off to be resized.


----------



## Liz86000

bagsnob1979 said:


> Here she is!  Off to be resized.
> 
> View attachment 5592864


Wow, thank you !


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

bagsnob1979 said:


> Here she is!  Off to be resized.
> 
> View attachment 5592864



Yowza!


----------



## saeelie

bagsnob1979 said:


> Here she is!  Off to be resized.
> 
> View attachment 5592864


 beautiful!


----------



## missie1

This latest batch of gmop has an insane saturation.  I love it


----------



## sjunky13

Notorious Pink said:


> I hope so regarding the MTO items.
> 
> To be honest, though, with regards to SO, I feel the opposite. At least where I am, they are getting stricter about SOs and it seems that they are not going to relax those SO rules and requirements anytime soon.
> 
> There is definitely a distinction between MTO (preapproved list) and SO (where the client creates the combination with later approval). While I love seeing all the amazing MTOs and SOss our members have been lucky to acquire, I’m concerned that while MTO may open up, the SO option may be increasingly harder to come by.
> 
> I am a bit concerned about the effect social media/public forums (such as ours) may be having on all of this. I know I’ve been lulled into a sense of security here - we are a “small group”, and I consider many of you to be friends, which is why I’m here almost every day - but I forget this is still a very public forum, and we do not know who is reading along with us. The Special Order is such an incredible service which I am grateful to have been able to utilize, but just with these new rules, the closing of MTOs and SOs for a while, and other issues, I think it wouldnt hurt, at least for me, to be a little more careful in posting the really unique stuff.


I get it, I don't even post my things anymore. I used too years ago. i rather pm people with my pics. 
I think SO will still go to high spend and or clients they feel deserve the pieces .( not necessary the 85k spend, but have a love for the brand). New boutiques trying to build a clientele will also be more accommodating.


----------



## sjunky13

bagsnob1979 said:


> Here she is!  Off to be resized.
> 
> View attachment 5592864


This is stunning!!! You are so lucky to have gotten great stones!! Enjoy.


----------



## KRossignol

How long do you guys think it will take to receive orders for out of stock pieces? My SA said they estimate 3-6 months, but I’m curious if anyone has recent experience with this?


----------



## FashioniistaXO

Hi! I love the Sweet Alhambra 6 motif bracelet but hate that it's in rose gold only. I have been waiting to get it for years hoping one day it would be available in yellow gold but it never happens LOL Does anyone know if it's possible to have a special order of the Sweet Alhambra 6 motif bracelet in yellow gold? Is this something that might be available to do? I can't wear the larger Alhambras because my wrist is really dainty and they don't look good. TIA


----------



## liyaavuitton1

ive just seen on facebook someone post a rose gold alhambra necklace with pink mop - will pink MOP be available for SO - i would love a white gold + pink mop bracelet


----------



## amiravander

liyaavuitton1 said:


> ive just seen on facebook someone post a rose gold alhambra necklace with pink mop - will pink MOP be available for SO - i would love a white gold + pink mop bracelet


I have an SO in the works with pink mop, but it's going to take 9 months.

That said, I decided I wanted a matching bracelet, and that has yet to be approved. My friend put in a request for pink mop months ago, and hasn't heard anything back.


----------



## chiaoapple

FashioniistaXO said:


> Hi! I love the Sweet Alhambra 6 motif bracelet but hate that it's in rose gold only. I have been waiting to get it for years hoping one day it would be available in yellow gold but it never happens LOL Does anyone know if it's possible to have a special order of the Sweet Alhambra 6 motif bracelet in yellow gold? Is this something that might be available to do? I can't wear the larger Alhambras because my wrist is really dainty and they don't look good. TIA


Submit the request to your SA and see! As it would just be changing the material on an existing design and is not a radical change at that, the chances may be good that it would be approved.


----------



## liyaavuitton1

amiravander said:


> I have an SO in the works with pink mop, but it's going to take 9 months.
> 
> That said, I decided I wanted a matching bracelet, and that has yet to be approved. My friend put in a request for pink mop months ago, and hasn't heard anything back.


good to know thank you!


----------



## Glitterbomb

Stephanie Shojaee just posted on her IG that she received a SO 20-motif & bracelet set with pink (raspberry?) porcelain. I wonder what her purchase history with VCA looks like...maybe a lot of high jewelry? I'm surprised they accepted her SO request. I heard many VIPs requested pieces made with pink porcelain over the years and nearly all have been rejected.


----------



## BigAkoya

Glitterbomb said:


> Stephanie Shojaee just posted on her IG that she received a SO 20-motif & bracelet set with pink (raspberry?) porcelain. I wonder what her purchase history with VCA looks like...maybe a lot of high jewelry? I'm surprised they accepted her SO request. I heard many VIPs requested pieces made with pink porcelain over the years and nearly all have been rejected.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602216
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602217


Her husband, Masoud, is a huge real estate mogul in Miami.  He is worth billions, and they spend big. 
I recall reading for their 11th wedding anniversary, he drove her to an airport in a Rolls Royce and surprised her with her own private jet.  Big money spenders for sure.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Glitterbomb said:


> Stephanie Shojaee just posted on her IG that she received a SO 20-motif & bracelet set with pink (raspberry?) porcelain. I wonder what her purchase history with VCA looks like...maybe a lot of high jewelry? I'm surprised they accepted her SO request. I heard many VIPs requested pieces made with pink porcelain over the years and nearly all have been rejected.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602216
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602217


I was just about to post this here lol but yes they are top 1% for sure. I just noticed her wrist too I only saw the necklace(s). Can’t tell if it’s multiple 10 motifs or a 20 motif or what lol.


----------



## BigAkoya

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> I was just about to post this here lol but yes they are top 1% for sure. I just noticed her wrist too I only saw the necklace(s). Can’t tell if it’s multiple 10 motifs or a 20 motif or what lol.


What’s funny is now some people will tell their SA they want to order a set too!


----------



## tenshix

BigAkoya said:


> What’s funny is now some people will tell their SA they want to order a set too!


Me, a mere mortal, will simply live vicariously through these photos of crazy SOs


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

BigAkoya said:


> What’s funny is now some people will tell their SA they want to order a set too!


Ohhhhh nooooo I didn’t think about this! All the poor VCA SAs that will have to polite decline all us poor people lol!!


----------



## tenshix

Glitterbomb said:


> Stephanie Shojaee just posted on her IG that she received a SO 20-motif & bracelet set with pink (raspberry?) porcelain. I wonder what her purchase history with VCA looks like...maybe a lot of high jewelry? I'm surprised they accepted her SO request. I heard many VIPs requested pieces made with pink porcelain over the years and nearly all have been rejected.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602216
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602217


Also paging @Notorious Pink , you need this set in your life! I can also totally see you rocking the 2 or 3 motif in this pink!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

tenshix said:


> Also paging @Notorious Pink , you need this set in your life! I can also totally see you rocking the 2 or 3 motif in this pink!


+1!!!!


----------



## nicole0612

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> I was just about to post this here lol but yes they are top 1% for sure. I just noticed her wrist too I only saw the necklace(s). Can’t tell if it’s multiple 10 motifs or a 20 motif or what lol.


I agree! I assumed it was the LE 20 motif + a 10 motif alternating pave from the first photo. With the wrist jewelry added in, I am not sure what the whole set actually is. In the past, VCA was fairly open to alternating pave SO with a LE stone that was already in your purchase history (even for regular/basic clients like myself), but this was a few years ago and now things have tightened, but all is possible for true top clients.


----------



## TankerToad

nicole0612 said:


> I agree! I assumed it was the LE 20 motif + a 10 motif alternating pave from the first photo. With the wrist jewelry added in, I am not sure what the whole set actually is. In the past, VCA was fairly open to alternating pave SO with a LE stone that was already in your purchase history (even for regular/basic clients like myself), but this was a few years ago and now things have tightened, but all is possible for true top clients.


This. My understanding is VCA is supportive, when possible, of completing sets if you have something in your profile /history that lines up - 
Even for us regular clients


----------



## detochka

BigAkoya said:


> What’s funny is now some people will tell their SA they want to order a set too!



Yes! I ask my SA in Rome just now. 
She said: you can try place order in *UAE* only (in Dubai). 
In italy it is impossible to make such an order (I have account <95+) 

Maybe there is someone from Dubai here? if it is possible to place order in Dubai? Tnx!


----------



## Notorious Pink

tenshix said:


> Also paging @Notorious Pink , you need this set in your life! I can also totally see you rocking the 2 or 3 motif in this pink!





cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> +1!!!!


I do LOVE Raspberry Porcelain, but to be honest I would consider this when I got closer to the end of my list. And now Im sure a million people are asking their SAs for this. I’ve got other plans.


----------



## tenshix

Notorious Pink said:


> I do LOVE Raspberry Porcelain, but to be honest I would consider this when I got closer to the end of my list. And now Im sure a million people are asking their SAs for this. I’ve got other plans.



Eagerly awaiting your update photos when your SOs arrive!! I bet the RG onyx set is going to look sooooo good worn together. I’m not usually a black stone jewelry kind of gal but your mod shots are just divine!!


----------



## sammix3

amiravander said:


> I have an SO in the works with pink mop, but it's going to take 9 months.
> 
> That said, I decided I wanted a matching bracelet, and that has yet to be approved. My friend put in a request for pink mop months ago, and hasn't heard anything back.


Which pink mop piece did you SO?  I’m looking forward to seeing it hehe.  Also, do you mind sharing whether you met the 85k prespend that has been mentioned recently?


----------



## amiravander

sammix3 said:


> Which pink mop piece did you SO?  I’m looking forward to seeing it hehe.  Also, do you mind sharing whether you met the 85k prespend that has been mentioned recently?


20 motif pink mop in rose gold and matching vintage earrings. I started collecting VCA in 2007, and am significantly over the prespend mentioned. Think I'm at one of their VIP levels by this point, but not high enough to get the Sevres porcelain SO (I've asked a few times before)


----------



## Glitterbomb

amiravander said:


> 20 motif pink mop in rose gold and matching vintage earrings. I started collecting VCA in 2007, and am significantly over the prespend mentioned. Think I'm at one of their VIP levels by this point, but not high enough to get the Sevres porcelain SO (I've asked a few times before)



I wonder how high you have to be to get approval for sevres porcelain SO. I have a purchase history of 7 figures with VCA and my SA told me I might be approved. I asked a while back for the lavender porcelain.


----------



## sammix3

amiravander said:


> 20 motif pink mop in rose gold and matching vintage earrings. I started collecting VCA in 2007, and am significantly over the prespend mentioned. Think I'm at one of their VIP levels by this point, but not high enough to get the Sevres porcelain SO (I've asked a few times before)


I wish I started collecting back then to get some of the elusive pieces!  Looking forward to your reveal


----------



## BigAkoya

Glitterbomb said:


> I wonder how high you have to be to get approval for sevres porcelain SO. I have a purchase history of 7 figures with VCA and my SA told me I might be approved. I asked a while back for the lavender porcelain.


Here's my theory, and this is just based on comments from my SA, not fact.
My guess is your country is high spend country, and there are a lot of clients that are already VVIP.
Therefore, even with your huge 7 figure spend, it's not VVIP when compared to others in your country as you are ranked among them and competing against them for a SO slot.  Therefore, your SO has not yet been approved.

Why do I say that?
When I went to order my Clover, they were out of stock and my SA said there is a long wait, but he said he connections.
He then casually said, there is a lot of interest in the Clover, but VCA is not going to send all their Clovers to one country just because there are orders here they can fulfill.  He said VCA has allocations.  That makes sense, especially since Asia has a huge demand now for luxury goods.  VCA probably sell their entire year's worth of inventory in HK alone is my guess.

I also think VCA has allocations on how many SOs they will take per country.  For example, if there are 100 SO requests in HK and 20 SO requests in US, but VCA can only create 50 SOs each year (I made these numbers up), VCA is not going to allocate all 50 SOs to HK as the US clients will be really mad, as well as other countries.

So... what to do to get your SOs?
I wonder if you can start shopping at another country.  Your total spend applies globally, so you would be a VVIP at another country. They would surely love your business as a high spender.   Perhaps you can get in their queue.

This theory is also consistent with @detochka's comment above that her SA suggested her to order in Dubai, even though her SA is in Rome (e.g. as in... it's not happening for you in Rome).

I truly think for you, your spend history and VVIP status is not the problem.  You would probably be Queen Bee in another country.  The problem is you are in a high spend country and are competing with a lot of other ladies for SO slots.  Just a guess as I don't know what country you are in. 

Again, this is purely my guess based on comments from my SA.  He did not say anything as to how VVIPs are prioritized.  He only said there are allocations, and VCA needs to spread this among each country.
I couild be all wrong of course, but if you really want to get an SO, given your high spend, it may be worth a shot buying from another country.


----------



## Hobbiezm

Hello! I’m not a big spender ( I don’t have any high end jewelry with VCA) but have been collecting since 2016 and after the lapis and turquoise additions ( during COVID) , I did ask my local US boutique for pink Porcelein earrings- and was rejected.

While visiting my dear SA in France, she told me I would be approved if I ordered the earrings ( magic set of 3 motif and one pave Alhambra, similar to the malachite and place Vendome earrings) , the bracelet and 20 motif - all with alternating pave.

I could stomach the earrings and bracelet ( though I wasn’t thinking the bracelet as an addition) but being told I had to order the necklace was just too much. It would close to six figures and for that amount, I’ll admire from afar. 

I’ll keep trying to get just the earrings approved but I was wondering if anyone had a similar experience … I think as we enter 2023 and there’s a slow down in demand, maybe they’ll approve more SO?!?!


----------



## BigAkoya

Hobbiezm said:


> Hello! I’m not a big spender ( I don’t have any high end jewelry with VCA) but have been collecting since 2016 and after the lapis and turquoise additions ( during COVID) , I did ask my local US boutique for pink Porcelein earrings- and was rejected.
> 
> While visiting my dear SA in France, she told me I would be approved if I ordered the earrings ( magic set of 3 motif and one pave Alhambra, similar to the malachite and place Vendome earrings) , the bracelet and 20 motif - all with alternating pave.
> 
> I could stomach the earrings and bracelet ( though I wasn’t thinking the bracelet as an addition) but being told I had to order the necklace was just too much. It would close to six figures and for that amount, I’ll admire from afar.
> 
> I’ll keep trying to get just the earrings approved but I was wondering if anyone had a similar experience … I think as we enter 2023 and there’s a slow down in demand, maybe they’ll approve more SO?!?!


Thank you for sharing this.  This is great insight and sort of tied to the "allocations by country" theory.

I live in the US and got rejected for a WG blue agate set.  VCA approved the VA earrings and 5 motif bracelet, but they did not approve the 20 motif.

Based on your input regarding your experience in France, next time I travel international, I am going to ask.
I was in London several weeks ago, and the VCA boutique on NBS was dead.  There was no one there.  For me in the US, it's always busy, and you have to book an appt. 
I never purchase fine jewelry outside the US, but this has given me a new perspective.

I agree with you that demand for jewelry is slowing down.  Retailers are preparing for it by not overstocking.  The last two years for jewelry sales were unprecedented, luxury and non-luxury brands, which to your point, this may open up more SOs bring approved.

Thanks again for your thoughts!


----------



## Ylesiya

BigAkoya said:


> Thank you for sharing this.  This is great insight and sort of tied to the "allocations by country" theory.
> 
> I live in the US and got rejected for a WG blue agate set.  VCA approved the VA earrings and 5 motif bracelet, but they did not approve the 20 motif.
> 
> Based on your input regarding your experience in France, next time I travel international, I am going to ask.
> I was in London several weeks ago, and the VCA boutique on NBS was dead.  There was no one there.  For me in the US, it's always busy, and you have to book an appt.
> I never purchase fine jewelry outside the US, but this has given me a new perspective.
> 
> I agree with you that demand for jewelry is slowing down.  Retailers are preparing for it by not overstocking.  The last two years for jewelry sales were unprecedented, luxury and non-luxury brands, which to your point, this may open up more SOs bring approved.
> 
> Thanks again for your thoughts!



Interesting point @BigAkoya - I actually contacted London NBS to help me out with the Pure Alhambra earrings I desperately was trying to source. 
I managed to purchase a single piece at a good price and requested for a replication/restoration service due to missing piece. Effectively, this is a request to make a new pair for me at a discounted rate in exchange for that remaining earring. Waiting for an approval now. This is "kinda" SO, since pure earrings were discontinued quite a while ago. Really hope it will go through and I won't be stuck with a single old earring   but oh boy, it's so gorgeous. It's sleek, size is excellent, there is substantial but not uncomfortable weight in it. I keep my fingers crossed for approval since I just purchased 14 motif necklace and I have a bracelet.
Not surprised NBS is quiet given the energy situation in the UK


----------



## BigAkoya

Ylesiya said:


> Interesting point @BigAkoya - I actually contacted London NBS to help me out with the Pure Alhambra earrings I desperately was trying to source.
> I managed to purchase a single piece at a good price and requested for a replication/restoration service due to missing piece. Effectively, this is a request to make a new pair for me at a discounted rate in exchange for that remaining earring. Waiting for an approval now. This is "kinda" SO, since pure earrings were discontinued quite a while ago. Really hope it will go through and I won't be stuck with a single old earring   but oh boy, it's so gorgeous. It's sleek, size is excellent, there is substantial but not uncomfortable weight in it. I keep my fingers crossed for approval since I just purchased 14 motif necklace and I have a bracelet.
> Not surprised NBS is quiet given the energy situation in the UK


That was smart of you to contact London NBS.  With your spend history, I am certain they will approve you!  It could be the beginning of your boutique for all things Pure!


----------



## A.Ali

My wife wants a 6 motifs magic necklace in malachite but our SA told us that it's only available through SO. Anyone know if this is true? 

We asked for a SO 11 motifs magic necklace in malachite but we're not able to get it approved. Any suggestions on a magic necklace with malachite besides the 1 motif?


----------



## Orange Crush

A.Ali said:


> My wife wants a 6 motifs magic necklace in malachite but our SA told us that it's only available through SO. Anyone know if this is true?
> 
> We asked for a SO 11 motifs magic necklace in malachite but we're not able to get it approved. Any suggestions on a magic necklace with malachite besides the 1 motif?


The 16 motif magic necklace should be a regular stock item if that appeals to her. I believe the others are indeed SO only.


----------



## A.Ali

Orange Crush said:


> The 16 motif magic necklace should be a regular stock item if that appeals to her. I believe the others are indeed SO only.


We looked at the 16 one and it's gorgeous but it's more of a statement piece that my wife will not be able to wear that much. The 11 is the perfect one but unfortunately it's not possible for us to place a SO for it. 

The good news is that our SA called us and said it's possible to place a SO for the 6.


----------



## nicole0612

A.Ali said:


> We looked at the 16 one and it's gorgeous but it's more of a statement piece that my wife will not be able to wear that much. The 11 is the perfect one but unfortunately it's not possible for us to place a SO for it.
> 
> The good news is that our SA called us and said it's possible to place a SO for the 6.


It’s funny that your SA will allow a malachite 6 motif but not the 11 motif. They are both on the made to order list, so the same criteria for approval should apply. Perhaps bring this up with your SA just to make sure if your heart is more set on the 11 motif. Otherwise the 6 motif will be gorgeous. I have the malachite magic bracelet, and it is gorgeous!


----------



## KittyCattt

BigAkoya said:


> Your total spend applies globally, so you would be a VVIP at another country. They would surely love your business as a high spender.   Perhaps you can get in their queue.


May I follow up on this statement please - does the purchase history accumulate globally and not by each SA or store? Thank you very much!


----------



## nicole0612

KittyCattt said:


> May I follow up on this statement please - does the purchase history accumulate globally and not by each SA or store? Thank you very much!


It depends. It seems like some countries count global history, though some independent stores or stores within department stores may or may not be excluded - it seems to vary depending on the location. In the USA, from my SAs at stand alone boutiques, they only count my purchases from any stand alone boutique within the USA.


----------



## KittyCattt

delete


----------



## jenayb

Honestly, right now, even in markets/countries that are not considered as competitive, the prespend requirements are... high. 

I don't really want to post many details, but basically even those with SEVEN figure existing spend amounts - not six, but *SEVEN* - are having difficulty being approved for pieces that are truly SO versus MTO. And I mean not just barely 1m... much more. The production capabilities are so limited right now, it sems to have really just halted a lot of SOs...


----------



## Comfortably Numb

A.Ali said:


> We looked at the 16 one and it's gorgeous but it's more of a statement piece that my wife will not be able to wear that much. The 11 is the perfect one but unfortunately it's not possible for us to place a SO for it.
> 
> The good news is that our SA called us and said it's possible to place a SO for the 6.


You could also consider getting the 16 motif and dividing it into an 11 motif necklace and a 5 bracelet (they might go for that), if you were thinking about getting a set at some point. It is much easier than getting them separately and trying to pair the stones later, and most likely would be more cost effective esp with price increases. Just a thought.


----------



## BigAkoya

A.Ali said:


> My wife wants a 6 motifs magic necklace in malachite but our SA told us that it's only available through SO. Anyone know if this is true?
> 
> We asked for a SO 11 motifs magic necklace in malachite but we're not able to get it approved. Any suggestions on a magic necklace with malachite besides the 1 motif?


Hi!  Since your wife wants a bold look of the 11 motif, I would suggest two stock pieces.
I would suggest getting the VA Malachite 20 AND the Magic Malachite long pendant.  I would wear them together, and you get the similar bold look.

If you wife likes the 6 motif look, I would also purchase a 10 motif and then add the Magic malachite worn doubled.  You also then get a similar bold short necklace look.  This version is a busy look, but so is the 6 motif, which is the point of this look. 

I personally love love love a 20 motif with a single Magic long pendant.  It's super fabulous to me.
Here is a photo for inspiration. Imagine all green clovers... wow... super super stunning!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Violetsandcoco said:


> Did you every post a pic of this???? I love onyx and have never seem it in sweet alhambra!


Sorry! Just saw this. Here is a photo of the SO Sweet onyx in WG with my MTO Magic in onyx/WG. I have two pairs-- well, 3 earrings of the Magic as I lost one. The first set took about 6 months, the replacements took maybe 3 weeks. The Sweets took a good 6-7 months plus I waited about a month for approval. Super obsessed with this set as I collect everything Onyx/WG.


----------



## Violetsandcoco

8seventeen19 said:


> Sorry! Just saw this. Here is a photo of the SO Sweet onyx in WG with my MTO Magic in onyx/WG. I have two pairs-- well, 3 earrings of the Magic as I lost one. The first set took about 6 months, the replacements took maybe 3 weeks. The Sweets took a good 6-7 months plus I waited about a month for approval. Super obsessed with this set as I collect everything Onyx/WG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606361


This is soooo cool!  I also love Onyx/WG!


----------



## BigAkoya

8seventeen19 said:


> Sorry! Just saw this. Here is a photo of the SO Sweet onyx in WG with my MTO Magic in onyx/WG. I have two pairs-- well, 3 earrings of the Magic as I lost one. The first set took about 6 months, the replacements took maybe 3 weeks. The Sweets took a good 6-7 months plus I waited about a month for approval. Super obsessed with this set as I collect everything Onyx/WG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606361


This is super cute!  I've seen VA and Sweets paired together, but I love your Magic and Sweets combo.  
The "big & small" contrast is more obvious, and ooks great, like a true "Mini-Me" of the Magic.


----------



## chanel1003

Glitterbomb said:


> Thank you!
> 
> My upcoming SOs are:
> 10 motif rose gold pave with the bead alternating with rose gold pave without the bead
> 5 motif rose gold pave with the bead alternating with rose gold guilloche bracelet
> Magic yellow gold pave without the bead alhambra pendant (the version with the bail & long chain)
> & I think I put in an order for matching magic yellow gold pave earrings without the bead, but I'm not 100% sure at this point LOL
> 
> there's also a super secret one I can't disclose yet!!! I'm not even sure if it will happen, but I don't want to jinx it
> it may or may not involve pave & porcelain!!!


Kind of a late reply to this, but I was stalking the thread and saw this? May I ask what you mean by without the bead? Do you mean the bead the beads around the motif or in the centre? These sound really interesting!


----------



## chiaoapple

Ylesiya said:


> Interesting point @BigAkoya - I actually contacted London NBS to help me out with the Pure Alhambra earrings I desperately was trying to source.
> I managed to purchase a single piece at a good price and requested for a replication/restoration service due to missing piece. Effectively, this is a request to make a new pair for me at a discounted rate in exchange for that remaining earring. Waiting for an approval now. This is "kinda" SO, since pure earrings were discontinued quite a while ago. Really hope it will go through and I won't be stuck with a single old earring   but oh boy, it's so gorgeous. It's sleek, size is excellent, there is substantial but not uncomfortable weight in it. I keep my fingers crossed for approval since I just purchased 14 motif necklace and I have a bracelet.
> Not surprised NBS is quiet given the energy situation in the UK


Thanks for sharing this, very interesting to know! So you were able to buy a single pure earring from outside the boutique, and you are now requesting to see if VCA will make you the matching piece? 
Really hope they approve it so you can have the set!


----------



## Glitterbomb

chanel1003 said:


> Kind of a late reply to this, but I was stalking the thread and saw this? May I ask what you mean by without the bead? Do you mean the bead the beads around the motif or in the centre? These sound really interesting!



The center! Unfortunately my 10 motif rose gold pave SO didn't come out as ordered even though my SA confirmed it would be alternating with the bead and without...all of the motifs have the center bead. I'm pretty disappointed.


----------



## BigAkoya

Glitterbomb said:


> The center! Unfortunately my 10 motif rose gold pave SO didn't come out as ordered even though my SA confirmed it would be alternating with the bead and without...all of the motifs have the center bead. I'm pretty disappointed.


Maybe they can send it back and make a few new motifs where the bead was not as specified.  They already made the full necklace, so it's only a few motifs they need to re-make.   I am sorry there was a glitch, but since it was documented in your order, I am sure VCA will fix it for you, and you are such as big client.  The downside is you have to wait again which I know is super disappointing.

The design sounds wonderful, what a great idea.  Can't wait to see it if you don't mind posting your SO piece, but certainly understand if not.


----------



## Ylesiya

chiaoapple said:


> Thanks for sharing this, very interesting to know! So you were able to buy a single pure earring from outside the boutique, and you are now requesting to see if VCA will make you the matching piece?
> Really hope they approve it so you can have the set!



Yes. Or even make a new pair in exchange for the existing piece with top up. The earring should be with VCA London by today I hope  I am fine with whatever timeline they would propose, as long as they commit. I will place an order for the matching ring by the end of the year as well while it's still possible to MTO as there is literally no stock for this ring at all.


----------



## eternallove4bag

My SOs came in five and half months, after initially being told January 2023. They turned out beautiful so no complaints and I reasoned I get few extra months to enjoy them 
Magic Alhambra pave ring and Guilloche/ pave alternating 5 motif, both in Rose Gold


----------



## hopiko

Gorgeous!  Wonderful with all your RG pieces!  Enjoy!!!!


----------



## jenayb

eternallove4bag said:


> My SOs came in five and half months, after initially being told January 2023. They turned out beautiful so no complaints and I reasoned I get few extra months to enjoy them
> Magic Alhambra pave ring and Guilloche/ pave alternating 5 motif, both in Rose Gold
> View attachment 5617933
> View attachment 5617934



GORGEOUS.


----------



## missie1

eternallove4bag said:


> My SOs came in five and half months, after initially being told January 2023. They turned out beautiful so no complaints and I reasoned I get few extra months to enjoy them
> Magic Alhambra pave ring and Guilloche/ pave alternating 5 motif, both in Rose Gold
> View attachment 5617933
> View attachment 5617934


Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## A bottle of Red

eternallove4bag said:


> My SOs came in five and half months, after initially being told January 2023. They turned out beautiful so no complaints and I reasoned I get few extra months to enjoy them
> Magic Alhambra pave ring and Guilloche/ pave alternating 5 motif, both in Rose Gold
> View attachment 5617933
> View attachment 5617934


Incredible stack! What do you wear on your other wrist ?


----------



## eternallove4bag

hopiko said:


> Gorgeous!  Wonderful with all your RG pieces!  Enjoy!!!!


Thank you @hopiko I love how feminine and subtle RG makes all pieces look.


----------



## eternallove4bag

jenayb said:


> GORGEOUS.


Thank you @jenayb … your jewelry  pieces are always an inspiration


----------



## eternallove4bag

missie1 said:


> Absolutely beautiful.


Thank you @missie1 Looking forward to pics of your beautiful stacks


----------



## eternallove4bag

A bottle of Red said:


> Incredible stack! What do you wear on your other wrist ?


Thank you tons @A bottle of Red  …on my other wrist I am mostly wearing my watch. I also wear stacks of two bracelets on each arm and just for pics I put all four bracelets on one arm .. oh what we do for pretty pics


----------



## tenshix

eternallove4bag said:


> My SOs came in five and half months, after initially being told January 2023. They turned out beautiful so no complaints and I reasoned I get few extra months to enjoy them
> Magic Alhambra pave ring and Guilloche/ pave alternating 5 motif, both in Rose Gold
> View attachment 5617933
> View attachment 5617934


Girl!!!! I’m dead I died


----------



## rosebean

eternallove4bag said:


> My SOs came in five and half months, after initially being told January 2023. They turned out beautiful so no complaints and I reasoned I get few extra months to enjoy them
> Magic Alhambra pave ring and Guilloche/ pave alternating 5 motif, both in Rose Gold
> View attachment 5617933
> View attachment 5617934


Congratulations again.  so happy for you that you get to enjoy them a few months earlier and through the holiday events with that one of kind stack.


----------



## BWM

eternallove4bag said:


> My SOs came in five and half months, after initially being told January 2023. They turned out beautiful so no complaints and I reasoned I get few extra months to enjoy them
> Magic Alhambra pave ring and Guilloche/ pave alternating 5 motif, both in Rose Gold
> View attachment 5617933
> View attachment 5617934


Love everything in this picture!


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> My SOs came in five and half months, after initially being told January 2023. They turned out beautiful so no complaints and I reasoned I get few extra months to enjoy them
> Magic Alhambra pave ring and Guilloche/ pave alternating 5 motif, both in Rose Gold
> View attachment 5617933
> View attachment 5617934


Congratulations on your pieces!  That was fast on the SOs!   
And wow... your bracelet collection is gorgeous!


----------



## missie1

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you @missie1 Looking forward to pics of your beautiful stacks


Thanks your RG collection is td….can we see this new beauty stacked with gmop pave?


----------



## eternallove4bag

tenshix said:


> Girl!!!! I’m dead I died


Hehe I need my sweet friend alive so I can share my bling shenanigans with you @tenshix


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> Congratulations on your pieces!  That was fast on the SOs!
> And wow... your bracelet collection is gorgeous!


Thank you so much @BigAkoya Omg when my SA texted me I was like ‘wait, what arrived?’… I love rings and bracelets a lot because we can admire them all day. Although have to admit, I have been reaching out for my earrings more and more too. Sigh! More trouble!


----------



## eternallove4bag

missie1 said:


> Thanks your RG collection is td….can we see this new beauty stacked with gmop pave?


Thank you @missie1 .. deal! My guilloche/pave 5 motif has gone for resizing but as soon as it comes back, I am sending those pics your way


----------



## eternallove4bag

rosebean said:


> Congratulations again.  so happy for you that you get to enjoy them a few months earlier and through the holiday events with that one of kind stack.


Thank you so much @rosebean .. my wallet wasn’t that happy because I plan my purchases very carefully and try to space them. I thought I could sneak in another purchase by the time these beauties arrived but alas, fate had other plans    Happy after seeing these beauties though and the thought of wearing them over the holidays.


----------



## eternallove4bag

BWM said:


> Love everything in this picture!


Thank you @BWM girl, I am drooling over all your pave pieces! You have to post an updated pic in the VCA fam thread for us to drool over!


----------



## rosebean

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much @rosebean .. my wallet wasn’t that happy because I plan my purchases very carefully and try to space them. I thought I could sneak in another purchase by the time these beauties arrived but alas, fate had other plans    Happy after seeing these beauties though and the thought of wearing them over the holidays.


I know exactly how you feel. I ordered the frivole earrings, and my SA told me they are here and ask me to pick them up. I thought they won't come in until early next year. Well, I am sure you are happy to get them early.   even though they kind of break your plan but hey, you change your plan accordingly.


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much @BigAkoya Omg when my SA texted me I was like ‘wait, what arrived?’… I love rings and bracelets a lot because we can admire them all day. Although have to admit, I have been reaching out for my earrings more and more too. Sigh! More trouble!


I see RG Magic pave earrings in your future!


----------



## sjunky13

eternallove4bag said:


> My SOs came in five and half months, after initially being told January 2023. They turned out beautiful so no complaints and I reasoned I get few extra months to enjoy them
> Magic Alhambra pave ring and Guilloche/ pave alternating 5 motif, both in Rose Gold
> View attachment 5617933
> View attachment 5617934


Fabulous! YAY, so happy for you it came early. Is this your new fav ring?  
I love the Guilloche in RG and I am hoping to get it in 2023! 
As always, stunning pics.Enjoy hun!


----------



## eternallove4bag

rosebean said:


> I know exactly how you feel. I ordered the frivole earrings, and my SA told me they are here and ask me to pick them up. I thought they won't come in until early next year. Well, I am sure you are happy to get them early.   even though they kind of break your plan but hey, you change your plan accordingly.


Omg many congrats on your Frivole earrings @rosebean They have really become my favorite earrings to wear! In fact, I was wearing them today and just posted pics on the action thread! Now. We get to enjoy our pieces sooner rather than later! 


BigAkoya said:


> I see RG Magic pave earrings in your future!


Oh @BigAkoya you know me! I won’t lie I have been dabbling with that idea in my head. It’s a toss up between the magic Alhambra pave earrings or perlee diamond hoops (VCA used to carry them a few years ago and then discontinued them!). Both, in RG of course   Got to think more on which to do!


sjunky13 said:


> Fabulous! YAY, so happy for you it came early. Is this your new fav ring?
> I love the Guilloche in RG and I am hoping to get it in 2023!
> As always, stunning pics.Enjoy hun!


Thank you for sharing my joy @sjunky13 Hehe right now it is but it really needs to tussle with my butterfly BTF ring for the top spot 
I am so blown away by guilloche in RG! Highly recommend it. I hope VCA does more RG guilloche pieces.


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg many congrats on your Frivole earrings @rosebean They have really become my favorite earrings to wear! In fact, I was wearing them today and just posted pics on the action thread! Now. We get to enjoy our pieces sooner rather than later!
> 
> Oh @BigAkoya you know me! I won’t lie I have been dabbling with that idea in my head. It’s a toss up between the magic Alhambra pave earrings or perlee diamond hoops (VCA used to carry them a few years ago and then discontinued them!). Both, in RG of course   Got to think more on which to do!
> 
> Thank you for sharing my joy @sjunky13 Hehe right now it is but it really needs to tussle with my butterfly BTF ring for the top spot
> I am so blown away by guilloche in RG! Highly recommend it. I hope VCA does more RG guilloche pieces.


Magic Pave is my vote.  Since you have the Magic pave ring and like that big logo look, for me.. I would go for the whole look and get the matching earrings.  Make it count!  It will make such a statement which is the whole point of Magic pave. 

Magic Pave earrings and your Magic pave ring... fabulous!  Bling bling bling!


----------



## Notorious Pink

eternallove4bag said:


> My SOs came in five and half months, after initially being told January 2023. They turned out beautiful so no complaints and I reasoned I get few extra months to enjoy them
> Magic Alhambra pave ring and Guilloche/ pave alternating 5 motif, both in Rose Gold
> View attachment 5617933
> View attachment 5617934


Beautiful!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Notorious Pink said:


> Beautiful!!! Congratulations!!!


Thank you so much @Notorious Pink Do you have any outstanding SO pieces that you are waiting for?


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> Magic Pave is my vote.  Since you have the Magic pave ring and like that big logo look, for me.. I would go for the whole look and get the matching earrings.  Make it count!  It will make such a statement which is the whole point of Magic pave.
> 
> Magic Pave earrings and your Magic pave ring... fabulous!  Bling bling bling!


Have to think long and hard on this since I already have the VA pave earrings and between the Frivole pave earrings and those, I pretty much rotate between them. My VA ones are so apt for work that I don’t ever see myself getting rid of them. And adding the magic pave earrings may be redundant. I know @BigAkoya you don’t like the VA earrings because of the dot but they don’t bother me although my preference would be that VCA made the piece without the dot. 

And, honestly, when I look at these clover pieces, all I see are beautiful, elegant motifs. I just don’t see big logos

For now, I think I am going to step back and enjoy these beautiful pieces and think about any additions at a later date


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> Have to think long and hard on this since I already have the VA pave earrings and between the Frivole pave earrings and those, I pretty much rotate between them. My VA ones are so apt for work that I don’t ever see myself getting rid of them. And adding the magic pave earrings may be redundant. I know @BigAkoya you don’t like the VA earrings because of the dot but they don’t bother me although my preference would be that VCA made the piece without the dot.
> 
> And, honestly, when I look at these clover pieces, all I see are beautiful, elegant motifs. I just don’t see big logos
> 
> For now, I think I am going to step back and enjoy these beautiful pieces and think about any additions at a later date


I have another idea for you to noodle on... RG Magic guilloche earrings. 

I just thought of this as the new WG guilloche line has a Magic pendant. 
The Magic guilloche earring would match your bracelet too.. a set!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> I have another idea for you to noodle on... RG Magic guilloche earrings.
> 
> I just thought of this as the new WG guilloche line has a Magic pendant.
> The Magic guilloche earring would match your bracelet too.. a set!


Oooh I likey likey that idea @BigAkoya both you and I love having our sets another idea for the future - two motif guilloche and pave earrings in RG


----------



## Glitterbomb

I turned down two of my SOs, and my SA is now saying that my remaining 2 SOs need to be paid for upfront or she has to cancel them. She claims the policy changed. I suspect she is lying, trying to pressure me to buy. 

Has anyone else heard this?


----------



## missie1

Glitterbomb said:


> I turned down two of my SOs, and my SA is now saying that my remaining 2 SOs need to be paid for upfront or she has to cancel them. She claims the policy changed. I suspect she is lying, trying to pressure me to buy.
> 
> Has anyone else heard this?


I haven’t heard this however I did hear they had huge issue with MTO and SO not being picked so seems reasonable to enforce new policy for individuals who have done this in the past.  To be fair to VCA it’s not pressuring you to buy a SO that they have made especially per your request.  Also if you have rejected two SO they are now stuck trying to find a buyer for your requested item.  Payment up front seems like a reasonable request at this time.


----------



## EpiFanatic

missie1 said:


> I haven’t heard this however I did hear they had huge issue with MTO and SO not being picked so seems reasonable request to enforce new policy for individuals who have done this in the past.  To be fair to VCA it’s not pressuring you to buy a SO that they have made especially per your request.  Also if you have rejected two SO they are now stuck trying to find a buyer for your requested item.  Payment up front seems like a reasonable request at this time.


It really encourages people to be sure that they want the piece which does seem reasonable and makes sense. Way back when I did my first SO, I didn’t even know you could turn it down. I would not have anyway but it surprised me.  It would not change whether I would place an SO. If I have decide to get one, I am all in.  It also may be a matter of resources. They would want to their jewelers to spend time on pieces that will be sold. 
Are there SOs that you’re unsure about?  Did VCA mess up your prior order?  What did the receipt say?


----------



## Glitterbomb

missie1 said:


> I haven’t heard this however I did hear they had huge issue with MTO and SO not being picked so seems reasonable to enforce new policy for individuals who have done this in the past.  To be fair to VCA it’s not pressuring you to buy a SO that they have made especially per your request.  Also if you have rejected two SO they are now stuck trying to find a buyer for your requested item.  Payment up front seems like a reasonable request at this time.


The items I rejected sold immediately.


----------



## missie1

Glitterbomb said:


> The items I rejected sold immediately.


Just because in both these instances they sold immediately doesn’t negate the risk for  SO items potentially not selling.  In addition this would also imply that it wasn’t a quality issue which of course should be rejected with no penalty.


----------



## Glitterbomb

It wasn't a quality issue, but one SO wasn't made how I requested and ordered.


----------



## dls68

General SO question - will they only make items currently in production or is it possible to order a discontinued piece?


----------



## bunnyNwife

What’s the different between SO and MTO? Which one will attract surcharge? 
I have a Perlee POG made in size 16 (small?) before which is not in the ready offer size. There was not 30% premium surcharge, is that deem SO or MTO? 
I hv submitted a request to make sweet Alhambra earring in YG (no surcharge) and YG+blue agate (30% surcharge) to complete my blue set , again I don’t whether whether its deem SO or MTO. 
Now I am considering to request for a 5 motif bracelet in GMOP RG, I wonder whether it’s SO or MTO and anyone has done that before and whether any surcharge ?
Thanks in advance !


----------



## EpiFanatic

dls68 said:


> General SO question - will they only make items currently in production or is it possible to order a discontinued piece?


You just need to discuss with your SA. There are pieces that I wanted to request but my SA said they wouldn’t do. And some that she said she would try and they did do. They have approved pieces that have been retired. Completely a case by case basis.


----------



## EpiFanatic

bunnyNwife said:


> What’s the different between SO and MTO? Which one will attract surcharge?
> I have a Perlee POG made in size 16 (small?) before which is not in the ready offer size. There was not 30% premium surcharge, is that deem SO or MTO?
> I hv submitted a request to make sweet Alhambra earring in YG (no surcharge) and YG+blue agate (30% surcharge) to complete my blue set , again I don’t whether whether its deem SO or MTO.
> Now I am considering to request for a 5 motif bracelet in GMOP RG, I wonder whether it’s SO or MTO and anyone has done that before and whether any surcharge ?
> Thanks in advance !


My understanding is the MTO is on that list that is floating around.  SO is something not on that list. There would be a surcharge for both SO and MTO.


----------



## missie1

bunnyNwife said:


> What’s the different between SO and MTO? Which one will attract surcharge?
> I have a Perlee POG made in size 16 (small?) before which is not in the ready offer size. There was not 30% premium surcharge, is that deem SO or MTO?
> I hv submitted a request to make sweet Alhambra earring in YG (no surcharge) and YG+blue agate (30% surcharge) to complete my blue set , again I don’t whether whether its deem SO or MTO.
> Now I am considering to request for a 5 motif bracelet in GMOP RG, I wonder whether it’s SO or MTO and anyone has done that before and whether any surcharge ?
> Thanks in advance !


Gmop is definitely mto and has 30% surcharge. MTO is pre approved list and doesn’t require approval from Paris. SO require approval from Paris and have 30% as well


----------



## tenshix

bunnyNwife said:


> What’s the different between SO and MTO? Which one will attract surcharge?
> I have a Perlee POG made in size 16 (small?) before which is not in the ready offer size. There was not 30% premium surcharge, is that deem SO or MTO?
> I hv submitted a request to make sweet Alhambra earring in YG (no surcharge) and YG+blue agate (30% surcharge) to complete my blue set , again I don’t whether whether its deem SO or MTO.
> Now I am considering to request for a 5 motif bracelet in GMOP RG, I wonder whether it’s SO or MTO and anyone has done that before and whether any surcharge ?
> Thanks in advance !


Just wondering, did you mean Sweet Alhambra earrings in YG hammered has no extra fees for the SO/MTO?


----------



## bunnyNwife

tenshix said:


> Just wondering, did you mean Sweet Alhambra earrings in YG hammered has no extra fees for the SO/MTO?


yes u r right. Early last year I requested for a quote for sweet Alhambra earring in YG hammered and the price is the same as the regular RG hammered which is ready model. It is the  blue agate version which I worked out it has a more than 30%+++  premium using the price of sweet Alhambra onyx as benchmark


----------



## tenshix

bunnyNwife said:


> yes u r right. Early last year I requested for a quote for sweet Alhambra earring in YG hammered and the price is the same as the regular RG hammered which is ready model. It is the  blue agate version which I worked out it has a more than 30%+++  premium using the price of sweet Alhambra onyx as benchmark


Very interesting, I would’ve thought the YG hammered would’ve been with the MTO mark up but this is good to know! I hope all your SOs come soon!


----------



## mermigurl

Does any one know if VCA will restart the production of the magic Alhambra 2 motif MOP YG earrings or the magic Alhambra MOP studs? 
I’m obsessed with them but I was told VCA has paused production.


----------



## diamondsondiamonds

mermigurl said:


> Does any one know if VCA will restart the production of the magic Alhambra 2 motif MOP YG earrings or the magic Alhambra MOP studs?
> I’m obsessed with them but I was told VCA has paused production.


Once orders are fulfilled, they will. I wanted to get the 2 motif, and I was still able to place an order. Texted my SA the next day and it turned red  so I settled for the magic AlHambra


----------



## diamondsondiamonds

Can anyone please share with me the MOP/SO list? Trying to pick my 2023 pieces!


----------



## caffelatte

mermigurl said:


> Does any one know if VCA will restart the production of the magic Alhambra 2 motif MOP YG earrings or the magic Alhambra MOP studs?
> I’m obsessed with them but I was told VCA has paused production.



Do you know why they would have paused production of the 2 motifs in particular?


----------



## mermigurl

caffelatte said:


> Do you know why they would have paused production of the 2 motifs in particular?


They said because the stone is hard to come by. But it’s strange because the MOP bracelet is still in production.


----------



## Notorious Pink

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much @Notorious Pink Do you have any outstanding SO pieces that you are waiting for?


Nope, no outstanding SO pieces, I’ve picked all of mine up. I supposed you have noticed that I haven’t posted them. I get the feeling that posting SO photos does a disservice to VCA for various reasons. Im not hiding them in particular, but i think right now it’s better for me to be circumspect wrt SO photos.


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

Notorious Pink said:


> Nope, no outstanding SO pieces, I’ve picked all of mine up. I supposed you have noticed that I haven’t posted them. I get the feeling that posting SO photos does a disservice to VCA for various reasons. Im not hiding them in particular, but i think right now it’s better for me to be circumspect wrt SO photos.



Congrats on having all your pieces done! Sad to hear we won't get to ogle at your new shinies, but I torally understand the hesitation to post em nowadays.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Notorious Pink said:


> Nope, no outstanding SO pieces, I’ve picked all of mine up. I supposed you have noticed that I haven’t posted them. I get the feeling that posting SO photos does a disservice to VCA for various reasons. Im not hiding them in particular, but i think right now it’s better for me to be circumspect wrt SO photos.


Do you mean the inevitable “why did they say no to me?” questions that people ask?  Jealousy, resentments, like this whole HP debacle?  I guess I don’t blame you. My general impression is that VCA is not  super structured company that does not communicate or implement rules uniformly or universally. Before it became as popular as it is now, that didn’t matter that much. But now that so many more people want their pieces, this lack of structure and inconsistency in communications are coming back to bite them in the youknowwwhere.  Congratulations and Hope you love and enjoy your pieces.


----------



## Notorious Pink

AnaBeavTheOG said:


> Congrats on having all your pieces done! Sad to hear we won't get to ogle at your new shinies, but I torally understand the hesitation to post em nowadays.





EpiFanatic said:


> Do you mean the inevitable “why did they say no to me?” questions that people ask?  Jealousy, resentments, like this whole HP debacle?  I guess I don’t blame you. My general impression is that VCA is not  super structured company that does not communicate or implements rules uniformly or universally. Before it became as popular as it is now, that didn’t matter that much. But now that so many more people want their pieces, this lack of structure and inconsistency in communications is coming back to bite them in the youknowwwhere.  Congratulations and Hope you love and enjoy your pieces.


Thank you! I’m thrilled with my pieces, and you may catch a glimpse here and there (hey, I suppose I could post black and white pics), because I‘m wearing and enjoying them, so it’s not like I’m hiding anything away, it’s more that I’m not doing any big reveals for now. We’ll see; I just want to be respectful.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Notorious Pink said:


> Thank you! I’m thrilled with my pieces, and you may catch a glimpse here and there (hey, I suppose I could post black and white pics), because I‘m wearing and enjoying them, so it’s not like I’m hiding anything away, it’s more that I’m not doing any big reveals for now. We’ll see; I just want to be respectful.


You’re always respectful.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Notorious Pink said:


> Nope, no outstanding SO pieces, I’ve picked all of mine up. I supposed you have noticed that I haven’t posted them. I get the feeling that posting SO photos does a disservice to VCA for various reasons. Im not hiding them in particular, but i think right now it’s better for me to be circumspect wrt SO photos.


I did notice that @Notorious Pink and I totally understand your reasons.


----------



## lynne_ross

Notorious Pink said:


> Nope, no outstanding SO pieces, I’ve picked all of mine up. I supposed you have noticed that I haven’t posted them. I get the feeling that posting SO photos does a disservice to VCA for various reasons. Im not hiding them in particular, but i think right now it’s better for me to be circumspect wrt SO photos.


I would love to see your SOs if you are comfortable sharing. I would think folks here would be happy to see them too. A number of us have gotten SOs this year and I believe they are back to accepting them widely (myself and a friend just prepaid for another round recently and neither of us are huge spenders).


----------



## VCACC

Do you know if we can get the Rock Crystal bracelet as an SO?... Or we just have to wait and hope to get offered one once we are considered vip...?


----------



## fluffywings21

VCACC said:


> Do you know if we can get the Rock Crystal bracelet as an SO?... Or we just have to wait and hope to get offered one once we are considered vip...?


To my knowledge,  it cannot be special ordered


----------



## VCACC

fluffywings21 said:


> To my knowledge,  it cannot be special ordered


 That's unfortunate.... Thank you


----------



## waterlily112

Not that I'll be able to place a SO anytime soon, but curious to know when you place a SO with natural stones like carnelian or chalcedony, do you get to tell them if you prefer the stones to be in a certain shade or pattern?


----------



## nicole0612

waterlily112 said:


> Not that I'll be able to place a SO anytime soon, but curious to know when you place a SO with natural stones like carnelian or chalcedony, do you get to tell them if you prefer the stones to be in a certain shade or pattern?


Yes you can, but they usually respond with the disclaimer that they will do their best but that Paris will ultimately choose the best stones to suit the creation.


----------



## A.Ali

My wife's SO 6 motifs Malachite necklace arrived this week after 2 months or so. The markup on this piece was more than I expected.


----------



## nicole0612

A.Ali said:


> My wife's SO 6 motifs Malachite necklace arrived this week after 2 months or so. The markup on this piece was more than I expected.
> 
> View attachment 5638347


It’s beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## glamourbag

A.Ali said:


> My wife's SO 6 motifs Malachite necklace arrived this week after 2 months or so. The markup on this piece was more than I expected.
> 
> View attachment 5638347


Despite the mark up, this is beautiful. Congratulations to her.


----------



## allanrvj

A.Ali said:


> My wife's SO 6 motifs Malachite necklace arrived this week after 2 months or so. The markup on this piece was more than I expected.
> 
> View attachment 5638347


so beautiful! I'm a fan of malachite 
do you mind sharing the markup, percentage-wise?


----------



## A.Ali

allanrvj said:


> so beautiful! I'm a fan of malachite
> do you mind sharing the markup, percentage-wise?


It's around %50 more expensive than the YG MoP/Onyx version. 

Unfortunately malachite isn't normally available for the 6 motifs so there is no base price to compare with.


----------



## nicole0612

A.Ali said:


> It's around %50 more expensive than the YG MoP/Onyx version.
> 
> Unfortunately malachite isn't normally available for the 6 motifs so there is no base price to compare with.


This sounds correct, with the markup for a more expensive stone (this would also happen if you had chosen white gold) + 0-45% special order fee (unpredictable). It is worth it, I am considering the 16 motif magic in malachite!


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

A.Ali said:


> My wife's SO 6 motifs Malachite necklace arrived this week after 2 months or so. The markup on this piece was more than I expected.
> 
> View attachment 5638347



These are glorious! Your wife is going to LOVE them.


----------



## baghagg

A.Ali said:


> My wife's SO 6 motifs Malachite necklace arrived this week after 2 months or so. The markup on this piece was more than I expected.
> 
> View attachment 5638347


How beautiful!  So thoughtful and special!


----------



## jenayb

A.Ali said:


> My wife's SO 6 motifs Malachite necklace arrived this week after *2 months or so*. The markup on this piece was more than I expected.



Gorgeous, hope she will enjoy! 

Couldn't help but to also note the short lead time here.. wild. My SA text me today to let me know that my SO that I literally requested on September 6th was in and being sent to me overnight. Yet now, she said she can't get *anything* approved for *anyone* .... really strange.


----------



## nicole0612

jenayb said:


> Gorgeous, hope she will enjoy!
> 
> Couldn't help but to also note the short lead time here.. wild. My SA text me today to let me know that my SO that I literally requested on September 6th was in and being sent to me overnight. Yet now, she said she can't get *anything* approved for *anyone* .... really strange.


So crazy! I also feel like approval/timing/cost changes vastly every time I ask! So excited for you to get your latest special creation


----------



## loveforbeauty

Does anyone know if true special orders (not MTOs) have to be paid in full at time of ordering?


----------



## EpiFanatic

loveforbeauty said:


> Does anyone know if true special orders (not MTOs) have to be paid in full at time of ordering?


I’ve had to pay 50%. I’m in the US. I know others have paid 30%. I think it varies. I’m sure others will chime in.


----------



## jenayb

loveforbeauty said:


> Does anyone know if true special orders (not MTOs) have to be paid in full at time of ordering?





EpiFanatic said:


> I’ve had to pay 50%. I’m in the US. I know others have paid 30%. I think it varies. I’m sure others will chime in.



It definitely varies - I’ve never had to pay anything at the time of ordering, as recent as September of this year.


----------



## EpiFanatic

jenayb said:


> It definitely varies - I’ve never had to pay anything at the time of ordering, as recent as September of this year.


Just to clarify, I paid 50% when I agreed to the pricing when the request is approved by Paris. When I requested it I paid nothing because I didn’t even know if VCA would even make the piece. The carnelian and WG was a big question mark.  The WG and onyx and hammered WG were all SO’s back when I ordered them which was before MTOs were a thing. I did not pay until the request was approved.


----------



## NewBe

loveforbeauty said:


> Does anyone know if true special orders (not MTOs) have to be paid in full at time of ordering?


I always thought one needs to pay 100% once request is approved but before the workshop start making it.  At least that’s what I was told for my SOs in Europe.  SA will also give you an approximate time frame that the item will be ready.  The clock starts ticking after you pay in full.


----------



## EpiFanatic

NewBe said:


> I always thought one needs to pay 100% once request is approved but before the workshop start making it.  At least that’s what I was told for my SOs in Europe.  SA will also give you an approximate time frame that the item will be ready.  The clock starts ticking after you pay in full.


See?  Inconsistent application of rules. Or different country, different rules. Who knows. I’ve never had to pay 100% in advance. I paid the balance when my SA Received the completed piece and was getting ready to ship to me.


----------



## linchan

Pretty new to the VCA world here, but I’d love to know more about the special stone order since dark colours don’t really suit me, and I’m not a big fan of the pavé or the guilloche. 

MOP seems to be my only option from the permanent collection, which is frustrating because I’m dying to expand my VCA collection. 

Are special stone really rare and do you have to have a big purchase history to place an order? If you successfully placed an order, which stones/colours did you managed to get?


----------



## EpiFanatic

linchan said:


> Pretty new to the VCA world here, but I’d love to know more about the special stone order since dark colours don’t really suit me, and I’m not a big fan of the pavé or the guilloche.
> 
> MOP seems to be my only option from the permanent collection, which is frustrating because I’m dying to expand my VCA collection.
> 
> Are special stone really rare and do you have to have a big purchase history to place an order? If you successfully placed an order, which stones/colours did you managed to get?


I'm not sure which specific stone you are referring to when you say "special stone".  Do you mean lapis, turquoise and rock crystal?  All the other stones such as onyx, carnelian, malachite, blue agate, chalcedony, MOP and GMOP are generally available by special order.  There are certain stone and gold combinations that are already approved.  See the Made To Order (MTO) list.  It's somewhere in this thread, and I'm too lazy to dig it up.  Combinations not on the MTO list require a request and approval by Paris.  TPFers have ordered all kinds of gold and stone combinations, so you will just need to research on this thread all the various combos that have been done.  There are too many to list.  It's been more challenging since the pandemic, which lead to the supply shortages, and Paris just halting special orders or restricting them to clients that have a certain spending history.  They can barely keep up with producing the regularly offered pieces.  The requirements for SOs seem to differ by country, or even by store or customer.  My belief is lapis and turquoise are limited to VVIPs, and there have been some serious VVIPs that have been turned down.  However, if you're Camila, or royalty, or some multi-million dollar a year spender, you might be able to get a new creation with these stones.  I've seen stories of rock crystal being offered here and there. If you want some stone that was used in the 1970s or 1980s, you're better off trying the preloved market.  We have a member that snagged a gorgeous green chrysoprase set and I've even seen some rare quartz and jade pieces.  But if you want to order a new creation from the store now using a stone that is not in their current offerings, I wouldn't hold my breath.  Hope this helps.


----------



## jenayb

EpiFanatic said:


> Just to clarify, I paid 50% when I agreed to the pricing when the request is approved by Paris. When I requested it I paid nothing because I didn’t even know if VCA would even make the piece. The carnelian and WG was a big question mark.  The WG and onyx and hammered WG were all SO’s back when I ordered them which was before MTOs were a thing. I did not pay until the request was approved.



Makes sense. To your point via another post, there does not seem to be consistency. I haven't had to put anything down at the time of approval nor ordering, as you are right those are two different instances; however, it sounds like this is truly a YMMV situation. 

Carnelian and WG was a great choice, btw.


----------



## linchan

EpiFanatic said:


> I'm not sure which specific stone you are referring to when you say "special stone".  Do you mean lapis, turquoise and rock crystal?  All the other stones such as onyx, carnelian, malachite, blue agate, chalcedony, MOP and GMOP are generally available by special order.  There are certain stone and gold combinations that are already approved.  See the Made To Order (MTO) list.  It's somewhere in this thread, and I'm too lazy to dig it up.  Combinations not on the MTO list require a request and approval by Paris.  TPFers have ordered all kinds of gold and stone combinations, so you will just need to research on this thread all the various combos that have been done.  There are too many to list.  It's been more challenging since the pandemic, which lead to the supply shortages, and Paris just halting special orders or restricting them to clients that have a certain spending history.  They can barely keep up with producing the regularly offered pieces.  The requirements for SOs seem to differ by country, or even by store or customer.  My belief is lapis and turquoise are limited to VVIPs, and there have been some serious VVIPs that have been turned down.  However, if you're Camila, or royalty, or some multi-million dollar a year spender, you might be able to get a new creation with these stones.  I've seen stories of rock crystal being offered here and there. If you want some stone that was used in the 1970s or 1980s, you're better off trying the preloved market.  We have a member that snagged a gorgeous green chrysoprase set and I've even seen some rare quartz and jade pieces.  But if you want to order a new creation from the store now using a stone that is not in their current offerings, I wouldn't hold my breath.  Hope this helps.


Thank you so much for the information. I guess I’m stuck with all MOP Alhambra in this case. 

Found the MTO and attached here for other people’s reference. But they only includes the regular stones, whereas I was thinking of the rock crystal or quartz. The preloved market do offer nice limited stones but with VCA, if you don’t look after them really well they kind of loose their shine and lustre.

These special stones really sounds impossible unless I (or my future husband) was making **** tons of money to buy their fine jewellery collection (since other VCA high jewellery pieces don’t appeal to me) lol. Jokes aside, aren’t their fine jewellery pieces just so beautiful and whimsical with all the colourful stone and animal motifs?!! Ah, one can only dream…


----------



## kelsenia

Has anyone ever tried to order a WG chalcedony two butterfly pendant? Or any SO two butterfly with a different stone for that matter? I saw a photo of a chalcedony rose de noel (stunning! not sure if MTO or SO?) and so I think they would be able to mold the stone like they do for lapis and turquoise. I think that would be a very pretty combo


----------



## Notorious Pink

Having had to regretfully decline an approved SO (it was a HJ piece and just approved, they didn’t produce it yet, but the price was too much for me right now), I am playing around with ordering another 20, but alternating pave this time. I think it would also be PG. 

SA suggested hammered (as opposed to guilloche). I wouldnt have even thought of hammered - I know people love it, it’s just not been on my radar. It’s beautiful and a classic.

Thinking about the various musings of our amazing @BigAkoya and not wearing my YG guilloche/pave, I‘m thinking maybe I should do the hammered alternating; first, it will go with all my other PG pieces. Second, Im starting to think that guilloche with pave almost cancels out the pave; like, it’s too much texture. 

[Although in my head I can envision WG guilloche/pave working better because as BigAkoya says in wg the diamonds pop (And I can see ordering that eventually as I start to build a WG collection, but the next WG piece I want is absolutely the Magic 3 Motif Pave earrings).]

Anyway, I think the only other PG combination I would order would be WMOP alternating. 

I am in no great rush, as I may get the 3 motif earrings first and also I think they ordered a Frivole piece for me which I am also waiting to arrive. 

Opinions, please!


----------



## jenayb

Notorious Pink said:


> Having had to regretfully decline an approved SO (it was a HJ piece and just approved, they didn’t produce it yet, but the price was too much for me right now), I am playing around with ordering another 20, but alternating pave this time. I think it would also be PG.
> 
> SA suggested hammered (as opposed to guilloche). I wouldnt have even thought of hammered - I know people love it, it’s just not been on my radar. It’s beautiful and a classic.
> 
> Thinking about the various musings of our amazing @BigAkoya and not wearing my YG guilloche/pave, I‘m thinking maybe I should do the hammered alternating; first, it will go with all my other PG pieces. Second, Im starting to think that guilloche with pave almost cancels out the pave; like, it’s too much texture.
> 
> [Although in my head I can envision WG guilloche/pave working better because as BigAkoya says in wg the diamonds pop (And I can see ordering that eventually as I start to build a WG collection, but the next WG piece I want is absolutely the Magic 3 Motif Pave earrings).]
> 
> Anyway, I think the only other PG combination I would order would be WMOP alternating.
> 
> I am in no great rush, as I may get the 3 motif earrings first and also I think they ordered a Frivole piece for me which I am also waiting to arrive.
> 
> Opinions, please!



May I show a suggestion to you? PG/WMOP/Pave...


----------



## nicole0612

jenayb said:


> May I show a suggestion to you? PG/WMOP/Pave...
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650800
> View attachment 5650799


This is exquisite!! This is THE combination! The most beautiful, most classic option, your taste is superb


----------



## jenayb

nicole0612 said:


> This is exquisite!! This is THE combination! The most beautiful, most classic option, your taste is superb



 This is right up your alley, sis! And ehem... I think right up the alley of @Notorious Pink as well...


----------



## nicole0612

jenayb said:


> This is right up your alley, sis! And ehem... I think right up the alley of @Notorious Pink as well...


This combo has been on my wishlist forever! Maybe it is time to make it official!


----------



## innerpeace85

jenayb said:


> May I show a suggestion to you? PG/WMOP/Pave...
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650800
> View attachment 5650799


Stunning!!! I have requested SO for 2 motif earrings in this combo! Great minds think alike


----------



## jenayb

innerpeace85 said:


> Stunning!!! I have requested SO for 2 motif earrings in this combo! Great minds think alike



No way!!  

Great minds for sure babe!


----------



## innerpeace85

jenayb said:


> No way!!
> 
> Great minds for sure babe!


I did babe! I also requested for Magic pave earrings in RG. Hoping both would show up in 2023!


----------



## fice16

innerpeace85 said:


> I did babe! I also requested for Magic pave earrings in RG. Hoping both would show up in 2023!



Hi innerpeace, your new SOs sound fabulous.  Would you mind to share when your SO request for the 2 motif earrings (pave/MOP) was submitted?
I requested mine for a different 2 motif pave/MOP combo, still waiting for approval from Paris.  TIA.


----------



## Notorious Pink

jenayb said:


> May I show a suggestion to you? PG/WMOP/Pave...
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650800
> View attachment 5650799


This is a really gorgeous combo! Thank you so much for posting these photos!


----------



## BigAkoya

Notorious Pink said:


> Having had to regretfully decline an approved SO (it was a HJ piece and just approved, they didn’t produce it yet, but the price was too much for me right now), I am playing around with ordering another 20, but alternating pave this time. I think it would also be PG.
> 
> SA suggested hammered (as opposed to guilloche). I wouldnt have even thought of hammered - I know people love it, it’s just not been on my radar. It’s beautiful and a classic.
> 
> Thinking about the various musings of our amazing @BigAkoya and not wearing my YG guilloche/pave, I‘m thinking maybe I should do the hammered alternating; first, it will go with all my other PG pieces. Second, Im starting to think that guilloche with pave almost cancels out the pave; like, it’s too much texture.
> 
> [Although in my head I can envision WG guilloche/pave working better because as BigAkoya says in wg the diamonds pop (And I can see ordering that eventually as I start to build a WG collection, but the next WG piece I want is absolutely the Magic 3 Motif Pave earrings).]
> 
> Anyway, I think the only other PG combination I would order would be WMOP alternating.
> 
> I am in no great rush, as I may get the 3 motif earrings first and also I think they ordered a Frivole piece for me which I am also waiting to arrive.
> 
> Opinions, please!


Hi!  Thanks for tagging me... I've wandered lately and not following VCA as much, so thanks for bringing me back!

To put my thoughts in context, I think I need to share my personal preference on all-metal jewelry, and then, I'll share suggestions for you...

First, my thoughts on all-metal jewelry...
I am not a fan of fine jewelry that is all-metal, especially for a chain necklace such as a 20 motif.  All-metal necklaces are not fine nor glamorous jewelry to me, it is just metal chain jewelry.  As a recent example, I worked with my SA and really tried to love WG guilloche as I have been waiting on a new WG Alhambra collection.  I decided no.  We then talked about a SO WG hammered set, but again, to me... it's just metal chain jewelry, and that's not my style at all, regardless of the brand.

If you like shine... guilloche is a shiny metal.
If you like texture... hammered metal is a soft, hand-made look.
If you like sparkle... it is diamonds.
If you like pop... it is colored gemstones. 

I know what I like, and for me, hands down, I like sparkle and pop.  I am not a fan of only shine nor texture.
I dress super casual, but I like my jewelry to really stand on its own, each piece.  I like each piece to either sparkle (diamonds) or pop (gemstones).  When I see a metal chain worn on someone, my eye does not pause as chain jewelry is neither here nor there. That's just me of course, but jewelry is 100% preference.

With those thoughts, moving on to you...
My guess is you like sparkle (diamonds) and color (stones), and not so much shine (guilloche) or texture (hammered).
Assuming those were correct guesses... I honestly think you will not love a 20 alternating pave with a metal motif, whether it be hammered or guilloche.  Why?

I think you will find it too much metal and not enough blingy sparkle nor colorful pop.  The metal competes and overpowers the few tiny pave diamonds.  Also, because there is so much metal, I find there is not enough contrast with the diamonds, so the necklace doesn't really stand out as something unique/special, like it's missing a wow factor.  The eye has to really stare to find those diamonds through all that metal, and even then, it does not wow.  Again, that's my opinion.

On an alternating necklace...
If you want an alternating pave & stone necklace, I think because the diamonds are so tiny, a strong stone is needed to first draw the eye to the necklace as something unqiue.  I think an alternating necklace looks the most beautiful with a darker stone for contrast.

On alternating MOP...
MOP alternating is pretty, but the white MOP is competing with the white diamonds, and the diamonds will lose. Why?
Both are white/neutral stones, it's too much "white" and not enough contrast.  The big flat opaque white suface of the MOP will win.
MOP has this allure in VCA speak, but pretend the stone is now white opal alternating.  It's a similar white on white, and to me, while pretty, it doesn't quite have the wow factor.  Classic yes, but if classic is what you want.

What alternating to get...
I am not sure what alternating necklaces you already have or what stones you like, but if you want another alternating necklace, the most beautiful alternating combo to me with PG is malachite & pave.  Wow... it's stunning, and the PG against the green malachite & white diamonds is just magnificent.
That will also go fabulous with your PG magic pieces.  I think you have the PG long Magic pave pendant.  I would wear the PG 20 malachite alternating (34") and layer it with the PG long Magic pave (35").  The long Magic pave will land about an inch below the 20... so beautiful to me.  The bold dark green stands on its own against the sparkly diamonds.

All that said... my honest opinion...
Go for broke and buy the SO piece you love.  Is it the Liane in a special color combo?  I recall you love love love the Liane.
I have on several occasions wanted a piece that was priced over the top.  I was going to settle for something less.
My husband, the ever so smart dude (and big fan and supporter of my love of jewelry), said to me during those times when I hesitated... "Get it, you love it, you will always want it.  We will forget the cost in a few years, but you will have the piece you truly love."
He was right every time.  We splurged, and I have zero regrets having spent money buying those pieces.  I still love them today.  In a sense, it was money saved, as I did not buy other lesser pieces.  Money always washes out evenly in the long run.

On spending big money on jewelry...
I've said this before, but I want to say it here again.  People spend big on different things.  Some people buy boats; others pay over $250K to get their perfect G-Wagon, only to sell it after a few years, without guilt.  Jewelry is the same to me... it's all part of our enjoyment of things we personally love and appreciate in life.  Buying jewelry is not a waste of money.

For your SO piece, if it's something you really love, I say go for it.  The money spent will soon be forgotten , but now you have your beloved piece.

I sense you are trying to create another piece that is second choice, but you may not really love love love it.  Or, you are just buying to buy (wild guesses, I could be totally wrong).

I almost did the same with WG guilloche. I did not love love love it, but I wanted another WG set, so this was second choice (probably more like last choice if I was honest with myself).  I realized I just wanted to buy something.  Bad reason to buy!
So... I smacked myself on the head, and said "stop, wait for the perfect WG Alhambra set that you truly love, and in the meantime, focus on other pieces you love from other brands."

If you love love love that SO piece, I would get it now, especially since it is approved!  Big big plus here that it is approved!
It may not be approved for you in the future given how random VCA seems to be, and then you may truly regret not getting it.
The SO piece will also be unique to you, a really special piece I am sure.

For me, a jewelry collection is not about having a lot of average pieces.  It is about having the best pieces you love, even if it's only a few pieces.  Every time you wear it, and it can be daily, it will make a statement and give you an ear to ear grin.
That's what wearing jewelry is all about.

Hope this helps in your decision, and good luck adding to your already fabulous collection!

P.S.  I would also add Noeud to your list of pieces.  I think a nice bold ring completes a jewelry look.  For you, sometimes, big earrings and a big ring are all you might need to make a statement.  There is often beauty in a clean neck, exposing only skin.


----------



## jenayb

nicole0612 said:


> This combo has been on my wishlist forever! Maybe it is time to make it official!



Uh, that’s a yes!


----------



## 8seventeen19

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  Thanks for tagging me... I've wandered lately and not following VCA as much, so thanks for bringing me back!
> 
> To put my thoughts in context, I think I need to share my personal preference on all-metal jewelry, and then, I'll share suggestions for you...
> 
> First, my thoughts on all-metal jewelry...
> I am not a fan of fine jewelry that is all-metal, especially for a chain necklace such as a 20 motif.  All-metal necklaces are not fine nor glamorous jewelry to me, it is just metal chain jewelry.  As a recent example, I worked with my SA and really tried to love WG guilloche as I have been waiting on a new WG Alhambra collection.  I decided no.  We then talked about a SO WG hammered set, but again, to me... it's just metal chain jewelry, and that's not my style at all, regardless of the brand.
> 
> If you like shine... guilloche is a shiny metal.
> If you like texture... hammered metal is a soft, hand-made look.
> If you like sparkle... it is diamonds.
> If you like pop... it is colored gemstones.
> 
> I know what I like, and for me, hands down, I like sparkle and pop.  I am not a fan of only shine nor texture.
> I dress super casual, but I like my jewelry to really stand on its own, each piece.  I like each piece to either sparkle (diamonds) or pop (gemstones).  When I see a metal chain worn on someone, my eye does not pause as chain jewelry is neither here nor there. That's just me of course, but jewelry is 100% preference.
> 
> With those thoughts, moving on to you...
> My guess is you like sparkle (diamonds) and color (stones), and not so much shine (guilloche) or texture (hammered).
> Assuming those were correct guesses... I honestly think you will not love a 20 alternating pave with a metal motif, whether it be hammered or guilloche.  Why?
> 
> I think you will find it too much metal and not enough blingy sparkle nor colorful pop.  The metal competes and overpowers the few tiny pave diamonds.  Also, because there is so much metal, I find there is not enough contrast with the diamonds, so the necklace doesn't really stand out as something unique/special, like it's missing a wow factor.  The eye has to really stare to find those diamonds through all that metal, and even then, it does not wow.  Again, that's my opinion.
> 
> On an alternating necklace...
> If you want an alternating pave & stone necklace, I think because the diamonds are so tiny, a strong stone is needed to first draw the eye to the necklace as something unqiue.  I think an alternating necklace looks the most beautiful with a darker stone for contrast.
> 
> On alternating MOP...
> MOP alternating is pretty, but the white MOP is competing with the white diamonds, and the diamonds will lose. Why?
> Both are white/neutral stones, it's too much "white" and not enough contrast.  The big flat opaque white suface of the MOP will win.
> MOP has this allure in VCA speak, but pretend the stone is now white opal alternating.  It's a similar white on white, and to me, while pretty, it doesn't quite have the wow factor.  Classic yes, but if classic is what you want.
> 
> What alternating to get...
> I am not sure what alternating necklaces you already have or what stones you like, but if you want another alternating necklace, the most beautiful alternating combo to me with PG is malachite & pave.  Wow... it's stunning, and the PG against the green malachite & white diamonds is just magnificent.
> That will also go fabulous with your PG magic pieces.  I think you have the PG long Magic pave pendant.  I would wear the PG 20 malachite alternating (34") and layer it with the PG long Magic pave (35").  The long Magic pave will land about an inch below the 20... so beautiful to me.  The bold dark green stands on its own against the sparkly diamonds.
> 
> All that said... my honest opinion...
> Go for broke and buy the SO piece you love.  Is it the Liane in a special color combo?  I recall you love love love the Liane.
> I have on several ocassions wanted a piece that was priced over the top.  I was going to settle for something less.
> My husband, the ever so smart dude (and big fan and supporter of my love of jewelry), said to me during those times when I hesitated... "Get it, you love it, you will always want it.  We will forget the cost in a few years, but you will have the piece you truly love."
> He was right every time.  We splurged, and I have zero regrets having spent money buying those pieces.  I still love them today.  In a sense, it was money saved, as I did not buy other lesser pieces.  Money always washes out evenly in the long run.
> 
> On spending big money on jewelry...
> I've said this before, but I want to say it here again.  People spend big on different things.  Some people buy boats; others pay over $250K to get their perfect G-Wagon, only to sell it after a few years, without guilt.  Jewelry is the same to me... it's all part of our enjoyment of things we personally love and appreciate in life.  Buying jewelry is not a waste of money
> 
> For your SO piece, if it's something you really love, I say go for it.  The money spent will soon be forgotten , but now you have your beloved piece.
> 
> I sense you are trying to create another piece that is second choice, but you may not really love love love it.  Or, you are just buying to buy (wild guesses, I could be totally wrong).
> 
> I almost did the same with WG guilloche. I did not love love love it, but I wanted another WG set, so this was second choice (probably more like last choice if I was honest with myself).  I realized I just wanted to buy something.  Bad reason to buy!
> So... I smacked myself on the head, and said "stop, wait for the perfect WG Alhambra set that you truly love, and in the meantime, focus on other pieces you love from other brands."
> 
> If you love love love that SO piece, I would get it now, especially since it is approved!  Big big plus here that it is approved!
> It may not be approved for you in the future given how random VCA seems to be, and then you may truly regret not getting it.
> The SO piece will also be unique to you, a really special piece I am sure.
> 
> For me, a jewelry collection is not about having a lot of average pieces.  It is about having the best pieces you love, even if it's only a few pieces.  Every time you wear it, and it can be daily, it will make a statement and give you an ear to ear grin.
> That's what wearing jewelry is all about.
> 
> Hope this helps in your decision, and good luck adding to your already fabulous collection!
> 
> P.S.  I would also add Noeud to your list of pieces.  I think a nice bold ring completes a jewelry look.  For you, sometimes, big earrings and a big ring are all you might need to make a statement.  There is often beauty in a clean neck, exposing only skin.


This sounds exactly like my SO and moving on to the high jewelry pieces! I completely agree with you re: grinning ear to ear. The packaging is exquisite and I LOVE opening those boxes. I've been trying not to collect other pieces at this point beyond the SO's I have in the works. My dream pieces are a mystery set ruby ballerina brooch and a Zipper in onyx/WG because it is how I learned about the brand many, many years ago. I also want the pink ombre version of the Palmyre earrings. Then there are pieces like this. My heart almost needed a defibrillator! Definitely do what makes your heart sing-- special order or not.


----------



## DS2006

Notorious Pink said:


> Having had to regretfully decline an approved SO (it was a HJ piece and just approved, they didn’t produce it yet, but the price was too much for me right now), I am playing around with ordering another 20, but alternating pave this time. I think it would also be PG.
> 
> SA suggested hammered (as opposed to guilloche). I wouldnt have even thought of hammered - I know people love it, it’s just not been on my radar. It’s beautiful and a classic.
> 
> Thinking about the various musings of our amazing @BigAkoya and not wearing my YG guilloche/pave, I‘m thinking maybe I should do the hammered alternating; first, it will go with all my other PG pieces. Second, Im starting to think that guilloche with pave almost cancels out the pave; like, it’s too much texture.
> 
> [Although in my head I can envision WG guilloche/pave working better because as BigAkoya says in wg the diamonds pop (And I can see ordering that eventually as I start to build a WG collection, but the next WG piece I want is absolutely the Magic 3 Motif Pave earrings).]
> 
> Anyway, I think the only other PG combination I would order would be WMOP alternating.
> 
> I am in no great rush, as I may get the 3 motif earrings first and also I think they ordered a Frivole piece for me which I am also waiting to arrive.
> 
> Opinions, please!


I think the pg hammered with alternating pave would be outstanding and classic...very wearable with almost everything you have!  I think the alternating WMOP with pg pave is very beautiful, as well, but it would not be quite as versatile as the all pg with pave. I wear my WMOP mostly in the summer because it just goes with more things that I wear then.
I don't consider any of the alternating pave 20s as ordinary. I think they are treasured pieces!


----------



## Notorious Pink

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  Thanks for tagging me... I've wandered lately and not following VCA as much, so thanks for bringing me back!
> 
> To put my thoughts in context, I think I need to share my personal preference on all-metal jewelry, and then, I'll share suggestions for you...
> 
> First, my thoughts on all-metal jewelry...
> I am not a fan of fine jewelry that is all-metal, especially for a chain necklace such as a 20 motif.  All-metal necklaces are not fine nor glamorous jewelry to me, it is just metal chain jewelry.  As a recent example, I worked with my SA and really tried to love WG guilloche as I have been waiting on a new WG Alhambra collection.  I decided no.  We then talked about a SO WG hammered set, but again, to me... it's just metal chain jewelry, and that's not my style at all, regardless of the brand.
> 
> If you like shine... guilloche is a shiny metal.
> If you like texture... hammered metal is a soft, hand-made look.
> If you like sparkle... it is diamonds.
> If you like pop... it is colored gemstones.
> 
> I know what I like, and for me, hands down, I like sparkle and pop.  I am not a fan of only shine nor texture.
> I dress super casual, but I like my jewelry to really stand on its own, each piece.  I like each piece to either sparkle (diamonds) or pop (gemstones).  When I see a metal chain worn on someone, my eye does not pause as chain jewelry is neither here nor there. That's just me of course, but jewelry is 100% preference.
> 
> With those thoughts, moving on to you...
> My guess is you like sparkle (diamonds) and color (stones), and not so much shine (guilloche) or texture (hammered).
> Assuming those were correct guesses... I honestly think you will not love a 20 alternating pave with a metal motif, whether it be hammered or guilloche.  Why?
> 
> I think you will find it too much metal and not enough blingy sparkle nor colorful pop.  The metal competes and overpowers the few tiny pave diamonds.  Also, because there is so much metal, I find there is not enough contrast with the diamonds, so the necklace doesn't really stand out as something unique/special, like it's missing a wow factor.  The eye has to really stare to find those diamonds through all that metal, and even then, it does not wow.  Again, that's my opinion.
> 
> On an alternating necklace...
> If you want an alternating pave & stone necklace, I think because the diamonds are so tiny, a strong stone is needed to first draw the eye to the necklace as something unqiue.  I think an alternating necklace looks the most beautiful with a darker stone for contrast.
> 
> On alternating MOP...
> MOP alternating is pretty, but the white MOP is competing with the white diamonds, and the diamonds will lose. Why?
> Both are white/neutral stones, it's too much "white" and not enough contrast.  The big flat opaque white suface of the MOP will win.
> MOP has this allure in VCA speak, but pretend the stone is now white opal alternating.  It's a similar white on white, and to me, while pretty, it doesn't quite have the wow factor.  Classic yes, but if classic is what you want.
> 
> What alternating to get...
> I am not sure what alternating necklaces you already have or what stones you like, but if you want another alternating necklace, the most beautiful alternating combo to me with PG is malachite & pave.  Wow... it's stunning, and the PG against the green malachite & white diamonds is just magnificent.
> That will also go fabulous with your PG magic pieces.  I think you have the PG long Magic pave pendant.  I would wear the PG 20 malachite alternating (34") and layer it with the PG long Magic pave (35").  The long Magic pave will land about an inch below the 20... so beautiful to me.  The bold dark green stands on its own against the sparkly diamonds.
> 
> All that said... my honest opinion...
> Go for broke and buy the SO piece you love.  Is it the Liane in a special color combo?  I recall you love love love the Liane.
> I have on several occasions wanted a piece that was priced over the top.  I was going to settle for something less.
> My husband, the ever so smart dude (and big fan and supporter of my love of jewelry), said to me during those times when I hesitated... "Get it, you love it, you will always want it.  We will forget the cost in a few years, but you will have the piece you truly love."
> He was right every time.  We splurged, and I have zero regrets having spent money buying those pieces.  I still love them today.  In a sense, it was money saved, as I did not buy other lesser pieces.  Money always washes out evenly in the long run.
> 
> On spending big money on jewelry...
> I've said this before, but I want to say it here again.  People spend big on different things.  Some people buy boats; others pay over $250K to get their perfect G-Wagon, only to sell it after a few years, without guilt.  Jewelry is the same to me... it's all part of our enjoyment of things we personally love and appreciate in life.  Buying jewelry is not a waste of money.
> 
> For your SO piece, if it's something you really love, I say go for it.  The money spent will soon be forgotten , but now you have your beloved piece.
> 
> I sense you are trying to create another piece that is second choice, but you may not really love love love it.  Or, you are just buying to buy (wild guesses, I could be totally wrong).
> 
> I almost did the same with WG guilloche. I did not love love love it, but I wanted another WG set, so this was second choice (probably more like last choice if I was honest with myself).  I realized I just wanted to buy something.  Bad reason to buy!
> So... I smacked myself on the head, and said "stop, wait for the perfect WG Alhambra set that you truly love, and in the meantime, focus on other pieces you love from other brands."
> 
> If you love love love that SO piece, I would get it now, especially since it is approved!  Big big plus here that it is approved!
> It may not be approved for you in the future given how random VCA seems to be, and then you may truly regret not getting it.
> The SO piece will also be unique to you, a really special piece I am sure.
> 
> For me, a jewelry collection is not about having a lot of average pieces.  It is about having the best pieces you love, even if it's only a few pieces.  Every time you wear it, and it can be daily, it will make a statement and give you an ear to ear grin.
> That's what wearing jewelry is all about.
> 
> Hope this helps in your decision, and good luck adding to your already fabulous collection!
> 
> P.S.  I would also add Noeud to your list of pieces.  I think a nice bold ring completes a jewelry look.  For you, sometimes, big earrings and a big ring are all you might need to make a statement.  There is often beauty in a clean neck, exposing only skin.


I’ve missed you, sweetie!!! And while I don’t always agree with you immediately….I do seem to come around eventually 

Let’s start with the piece I declined: yes, a Liane. There are several reasons why I declined:
1. I don’t have so many pieces in my collection that I could keep myself from buying anything new during the time I would need to save up for this piece.
2. I am not convinced that it is versatile enough for me to wear it frequently enough to make it worth the purchase. I’m actually concerned that once the honeymoon phase of having this piece wears off, I might regret it. Whereas with my PG 20, it’s so easy to throw on with anything. 
3. The requested colors would basically match my PG onyx set and again I’m not sure this is the best option right now, especially as I am transitioning away from YG to WG. Will I want a piece that matches my PG set?
4. I’m really not ready to spend that much on one piece. I think both my kids need to be out of college before I am personally comfortable at that point, and I’d like to have more pieces in my collection first.

Now, here are my concerns.

You are right, I love bling. However, I am also getting to a place where I’d like some more versatility in my pieces; moving away from colored stones. I do love the idea of Malachite, but all the pieces you mentioned are YG, unfortunately not PG (am I right on that?).

Although PG Malachite Pave would be gorgeous, I am not sure it’s versatile enough…although you’ve got me intrigued. My Magic earrings and pendant are YG and you’re absolutely right, an alternating YG Malachite Pave set would look perfect, but if I am ever approved, I would get the Magic earrings and pendant in PG and let go of the YG set, so this should be PG as well. 

The Pave/WMOP set is stunning, but for me it is too much contrast. I suppose I could just avoid the SO route and get the GMOP alternating, but that’s probably too similar to the PG onyx.

Lol, I considered just a 20 PG pave, but that‘s probably the same price as the Liane.

I’m concerning your concept of texture/sparkle/pop/shine. Of course I love sparkle, and I do like pop, but maybe the issue is that I don’t think Pop works so well in an alternating piece? Im typing this, looking at my PG onyx/pave bracelet and I LOVE this combo (I think my SA would kill me if I tried to order the PG Onyx alternating 20, too redundant! But I really love it). I am trying to figure out why I love this combo, but not so much for the others…maybe there is no good alternating PG 20 option for me right now, and I should order a WG alternating instead…or table the 20 motif idea and focus on wg magic pave pieces…

…off to research…

Oh, BTW you are 10000% right about the Noeud. It’s absolutely near the top of my list, along with the Magic 3 motif!!!


----------



## kimber418

The PG/WMOP/Pave 10 motif is out of this world beautiful.   I cannot get it out of my head.   Love the pink gold w/ this combination.


----------



## eternallove4bag

jenayb said:


> May I show a suggestion to you? PG/WMOP/Pave...
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650800
> View attachment 5650799


I die @jenayb Gosh girl, can you be more gorgeous .. I have been thinking of doing the white mop/pave 5 motif on and off and this picture made my decision so much harder to say no to!


----------



## BigAkoya

Notorious Pink said:


> I’ve missed you, sweetie!!! And while I don’t always agree with you immediately….I do seem to come around eventually
> 
> Let’s start with the piece I declined: yes, a Liane. There are several reasons why I declined:
> 1. I don’t have so many pieces in my collection that I could keep myself from buying anything new during the time I would need to save up for this piece.
> 2. I am not convinced that it is versatile enough for me to wear it frequently enough to make it worth the purchase. I’m actually concerned that once the honeymoon phase of having this piece wears off, I might regret it. Whereas with my PG 20, it’s so easy to throw on with anything.
> 3. The requested colors would basically match my PG onyx set and again I’m not sure this is the best option right now, especially as I am transitioning away from YG to WG. Will I want a piece that matches my PG set?
> 4. I’m really not ready to spend that much on one piece. I think both my kids need to be out of college before I am personally comfortable at that point, and I’d like to have more pieces in my collection first.
> 
> Now, here are my concerns.
> 
> You are right, I love bling. However, I am also getting to a place where I’d like some more versatility in my pieces; moving away from colored stones. I do love the idea of Malachite, but all the pieces you mentioned are YG, unfortunately not PG (am I right on that?).
> 
> Although PG Malachite Pave would be gorgeous, I am not sure it’s versatile enough…although you’ve got me intrigued. My Magic earrings and pendant are YG and you’re absolutely right, an alternating YG Malachite Pave set would look perfect, but if I am ever approved, I would get the Magic earrings and pendant in PG and let go of the YG set, so this should be PG as well.
> 
> The Pave/WMOP set is stunning, but for me it is too much contrast. I suppose I could just avoid the SO route and get the GMOP alternating, but that’s probably too similar to the PG onyx.
> 
> Lol, I considered just a 20 PG pave, but that‘s probably the same price as the Liane.
> 
> I’m concerning your concept of texture/sparkle/pop/shine. Of course I love sparkle, and I do like pop, but maybe the issue is that I don’t think Pop works so well in an alternating piece? Im typing this, looking at my PG onyx/pave bracelet and I LOVE this combo (I think my SA would kill me if I tried to order the PG Onyx alternating 20, too redundant! But I really love it). I am trying to figure out why I love this combo, but not so much for the others…maybe there is no good alternating PG 20 option for me right now, and I should order a WG alternating instead…or table the 20 motif idea and focus on wg magic pave pieces…
> 
> …off to research…
> 
> Oh, BTW you are 10000% right about the Noeud. It’s absolutely near the top of my list, along with the Magic 3 motif!!!


You have so many options!  Love it!
You know I can't resist sharing my thoughts, so here goes!  Take it for what it's worth, which might not even be worth two cents!

On Liane...
I personally have never been fond of Liane.  It's a "metal chain" to me, a Mr. T necklace.  I personally think you will tire of it as it's really nothing special.  Said another way... would you love wearing it if it were a thick no-name rope chain?
VCA always makes their pieces look more glamorous with their outfits and surrounding background.
However, for me... it would be me wearing a thick rope necklace wear a striped sweater and jeans.  Definitely too boring and plain for me.  I do think you will feel the same way, especially since you are already thinking it.

On alternating...
I think you know by now I am not a fan of alternating.  I love the beauty of 20 same colored motifs that pop.  I think with alternating you neither get the full pop of color nor do you get the full sparkle of diamonds.  That's just me.

On color...
I think you like the PG onyx pave combo because it is a bold stone next to the diamonds.  This is exactly what I meant by needing a strong stone when you do alternating.  I don't think for you, WMOP and pave will do much for you.

If you want a 20 PG alternating, the malachite alternating would be a SO as it only comes in YG.
I would definitely not buy anymore YG as you are moving away from it.

All that said...
Since I sense you are serious about moving to WG... skip anything else in PG and dive into WG pave.
It is you, it goes with everything.  WG against diamonds sparkle like mad!  WG works with any skintone, and platinum & diamonds is the choice of high jewelry.  Yes... dive in!

Yet even with all that diamond sparkle, you can wear it as everyday pieces.  Everyone wears diamonds now; real or fake.  Teenagers wear big fake diamonds.  Diamonds are not so "evening only" as they once were.  So yes, you can wear you WG pave pieces all the time!  Yippee!

Knowing you love bling so much and want a 20, here are the four pieces I would get...
- WG Magic Earrings
- WG Long Magic pave pendant
- WG 20 MOP or WG 20 MOP onyx alternating (to wear alone or layer with the Long Magic pendant)
- Noeud (to wear with your WG or PG)

A comment on the WG 20 MOP...
Before you poo-poo it... No, it's not color.  Yes, it's a classic, and yes, it's a bit boring.  However, a WG MOP 20 has a lot of presence, and it goes with everything.  When you throw on a WG MOP 20, it just glows and the motifs pop.

On layering a 20 with a Magic pave...
I really really love the layered look of a Magic pendant with a 20.  It gives that pendant much more presence vs. worn on its own.  A Magic long by itself is a bit plain to me, super long chain with a single pendant near the torso.  I think it needs something to add more punch.

I posted this for inspiration...
This is my favorite look of all.  Perhaps one day if I start to like Magic and get over it being too logo-y, I will get the Magic pave pendant as I truly love this layered look.

Imagine this as a WG MOP 20 and a WG pave... This will give you the two things I think you like... bling and logo!  It blingy and screams VCA.  In the photo below, I actually do not like it with the 20 pave. It looks like the model is trying too hard to wear all her VCA bling.  I think it looks more non-chalant, “I just tossed on my pieces” with a WG MOP 20.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Notorious Pink said:


> Having had to regretfully decline an approved SO (it was a HJ piece and just approved, they didn’t produce it yet, but the price was too much for me right now), I am playing around with ordering another 20, but alternating pave this time. I think it would also be PG.
> 
> SA suggested hammered (as opposed to guilloche). I wouldnt have even thought of hammered - I know people love it, it’s just not been on my radar. It’s beautiful and a classic.
> 
> Thinking about the various musings of our amazing @BigAkoya and not wearing my YG guilloche/pave, I‘m thinking maybe I should do the hammered alternating; first, it will go with all my other PG pieces. Second, Im starting to think that guilloche with pave almost cancels out the pave; like, it’s too much texture.
> 
> [Although in my head I can envision WG guilloche/pave working better because as BigAkoya says in wg the diamonds pop (And I can see ordering that eventually as I start to build a WG collection, but the next WG piece I want is absolutely the Magic 3 Motif Pave earrings).]
> 
> Anyway, I think the only other PG combination I would order would be WMOP alternating.
> 
> I am in no great rush, as I may get the 3 motif earrings first and also I think they ordered a Frivole piece for me which I am also waiting to arrive.
> 
> Opinions, please!


@Notorious Pink I absolutely love hammered RG and the alternating pave will make it really pop but after seeing @jenayb white MOP and pave combo, I would say that would be the bomb as a 10 or 20 motif piece.


----------



## tenshix

jenayb said:


> May I show a suggestion to you? PG/WMOP/Pave...
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650800
> View attachment 5650799


Ugh I die! Just gorgeous! You have such an amazing collection and taste


----------



## jenayb

tenshix said:


> Ugh I die! Just gorgeous! You have such an amazing collection and taste


----------



## jenayb

eternallove4bag said:


> I die @jenayb Gosh girl, can you be more gorgeous .. I have been thinking of doing the white mop/pave 5 motif on and off and this picture made my decision so much harder to say no to!


Big hugs, sis!! Do it!!!


----------



## missie1

jenayb said:


> May I show a suggestion to you? PG/WMOP/Pave...
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650800
> View attachment 5650799


This is amazing.  Truly a spectacular piece.


----------



## jenayb

missie1 said:


> This is amazing.  Truly a spectacular piece.



Thanks gf!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Notorious Pink said:


> I’ve missed you, sweetie!!! And while I don’t always agree with you immediately….I do seem to come around eventually
> 
> Let’s start with the piece I declined: yes, a Liane. There are several reasons why I declined:
> 1. I don’t have so many pieces in my collection that I could keep myself from buying anything new during the time I would need to save up for this piece.
> 2. I am not convinced that it is versatile enough for me to wear it frequently enough to make it worth the purchase. I’m actually concerned that once the honeymoon phase of having this piece wears off, I might regret it. Whereas with my PG 20, it’s so easy to throw on with anything.
> 3. The requested colors would basically match my PG onyx set and again I’m not sure this is the best option right now, especially as I am transitioning away from YG to WG. Will I want a piece that matches my PG set?
> 4. I’m really not ready to spend that much on one piece. I think both my kids need to be out of college before I am personally comfortable at that point, and I’d like to have more pieces in my collection first.
> 
> Now, here are my concerns.
> 
> You are right, I love bling. However, I am also getting to a place where I’d like some more versatility in my pieces; moving away from colored stones. I do love the idea of Malachite, but all the pieces you mentioned are YG, unfortunately not PG (am I right on that?).
> 
> Although PG Malachite Pave would be gorgeous, I am not sure it’s versatile enough…although you’ve got me intrigued. My Magic earrings and pendant are YG and you’re absolutely right, an alternating YG Malachite Pave set would look perfect, but if I am ever approved, I would get the Magic earrings and pendant in PG and let go of the YG set, so this should be PG as well.
> 
> The Pave/WMOP set is stunning, but for me it is too much contrast. I suppose I could just avoid the SO route and get the GMOP alternating, but that’s probably too similar to the PG onyx.
> 
> Lol, I considered just a 20 PG pave, but that‘s probably the same price as the Liane.
> 
> I’m concerning your concept of texture/sparkle/pop/shine. Of course I love sparkle, and I do like pop, but maybe the issue is that I don’t think Pop works so well in an alternating piece? Im typing this, looking at my PG onyx/pave bracelet and I LOVE this combo (I think my SA would kill me if I tried to order the PG Onyx alternating 20, too redundant! But I really love it). I am trying to figure out why I love this combo, but not so much for the others…maybe there is no good alternating PG 20 option for me right now, and I should order a WG alternating instead…or table the 20 motif idea and focus on wg magic pave pieces…
> 
> …off to research…
> 
> Oh, BTW you are 10000% right about the Noeud. It’s absolutely near the top of my list, along with the Magic 3 motif!!!


Hope you don't mind me chiming in.  Your idea of a pave PG and hammered alternating sounds wonderful. 

Versatility -  I think you do love bling, and the pave alhambra provides that.  Paired with the hammered, the pave motifs will pop.  It doesn't pop like WG pave pieces, but you don't expect it to.  Since it's all PG, the whole piece is more neutral and versatile.  PG on you is just stunning.  It has enough color to pop on your complexion, but still compliments you.  I think that is why you love the PG and onyx so much, which is such an inspired combination.  The black is edgy and pops, but the PG also allows it to blend with your complexion, but not too much.  TBH, I don't love WG pave alhambra as much as I like PG pave on you.  If you do WG pave, I would prefer frivole to alhambra.  And this would look amazing with your Noeud...

I totally agree with you about not preferring pop on alternating pieces, like malachite and pave.  I find the contrast too extreme, but that's exactly what many other love about it. It's all personal preference.  I prefer the alternating pave and similar shades, like @nicole0612's WG GMOP and pave.  The PG pave and hammered fits that category.  I would love to see such a piece.


----------



## nicole0612

Basic SOs (MTO), but I am glad to finally add these pieces after thinking about them for so long. WG GMOP 10 motif, 5 motif, Chalcedony magic WG earrings. I was planning to pair with WG pave, but inspired by the WG magic multicolor sets, I think I can pair chalcedony with GMOP for a casual look.


----------



## tenshix

nicole0612 said:


> Basic SOs (MTO), but I am glad to finally add these pieces after thinking about them for so long. WG GMOP 10 motif, 5 motif, Chalcedony magic WG earrings. I was planning to pair with WG pave, but inspired by the WG magic multicolor sets, I think I can pair chalcedony with GMOP for a casual look.
> 
> View attachment 5651470
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651471
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651472


Nicole these are gorgeous and soooo unique!! The chalcedony also looks especially amazing in the magic size because you can see more of the beautiful striations. And the WG GMOP is such a stunner, in certain lighting it kind of looks like a much softer WG onyx with texture but then it catches the light and there’s the beautiful rainbow flashes! You have such a well curated and unique collection, congratulations on these lovely additions and please share mod shots with us if you are willing!


----------



## nicole0612

tenshix said:


> Nicole these are gorgeous and soooo unique!! The chalcedony also looks especially amazing in the magic size because you can see more of the beautiful striations. And the WG GMOP is such a stunner, in certain lighting it kind of looks like a much softer WG onyx with texture but then it catches the light and there’s the beautiful rainbow flashes! You have such a well curated and unique collection, congratulations on these lovely additions and please share mod shots with us if you are willing!


Thank you! I am still in awe of @jenayb's "really special" SO, but it is nice that these piece will be very wearable, but still fit my personality a bit more perfectly than what is offered in the regular line. I am at home finishing up some work in my house clothes, but I will add a photo of the earrings; I really like magic size in theory, but my ears are small, so the subtle color works really well in my opinion. I am tempted to add a magic necklace in Chalcedony as well, since I have the same issue with magic necklaces - I LOVE them in theory, but bolder colors look way too big on me. Part of me is still thinking about a WG pave magic pendant though...


----------



## tenshix

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! I am still in awe of @jenayb's "really special" SO, but it is nice that these piece will be very wearable, but still fit my personality a bit more perfectly than what is offered in the regular line. I am at home finishing up some work in my house clothes, but I will add a photo of the earrings; I really like magic size in theory, but my ears are small, so the subtle color works really well in my opinion. I am tempted to add a magic necklace in Chalcedony as well, since I have the same issue with magic necklaces - I LOVE them in theory, but bolder colors look way too big on me. Part of me is still thinking about a WG pave magic pendant though...


Decisions decisions!! The subtleties and softness of chalcedony is also one of the reasons why I love the stone so much for something wearable and feminine. I think the magic chalcedony would be super wearable with all kinds of outfits, especially casual. But the magic pavè is also incredibly wearable and blingy to boot! I’m sure whichever one you decide to go with will fit right in with the rest of your collection.


----------



## lynne_ross

nicole0612 said:


> Basic SOs (MTO), but I am glad to finally add these pieces after thinking about them for so long. WG GMOP 10 motif, 5 motif, Chalcedony magic WG earrings. I was planning to pair with WG pave, but inspired by the WG magic multicolor sets, I think I can pair chalcedony with GMOP for a casual look.
> 
> View attachment 5651470
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651471
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651472


These are gorgeous not ‘basic’! Please post pics when you wear - love to see the magic earrings on you.


----------



## glamourbag

jenayb said:


> May I show a suggestion to you? PG/WMOP/Pave...
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650800
> View attachment 5650799


Wow @jenayb! This is beautiful!


----------



## lynne_ross

Notorious Pink said:


> Having had to regretfully decline an approved SO (it was a HJ piece and just approved, they didn’t produce it yet, but the price was too much for me right now), I am playing around with ordering another 20, but alternating pave this time. I think it would also be PG.
> 
> SA suggested hammered (as opposed to guilloche). I wouldnt have even thought of hammered - I know people love it, it’s just not been on my radar. It’s beautiful and a classic.
> 
> Thinking about the various musings of our amazing @BigAkoya and not wearing my YG guilloche/pave, I‘m thinking maybe I should do the hammered alternating; first, it will go with all my other PG pieces. Second, Im starting to think that guilloche with pave almost cancels out the pave; like, it’s too much texture.
> 
> [Although in my head I can envision WG guilloche/pave working better because as BigAkoya says in wg the diamonds pop (And I can see ordering that eventually as I start to build a WG collection, but the next WG piece I want is absolutely the Magic 3 Motif Pave earrings).]
> 
> Anyway, I think the only other PG combination I would order would be WMOP alternating.
> 
> I am in no great rush, as I may get the 3 motif earrings first and also I think they ordered a Frivole piece for me which I am also waiting to arrive.
> 
> Opinions, please!


Reading all your posts I would:
- SO the rg magic earrings and pendant and sell the yg ones - rg will mix and match more with your other pieces and I have seen you post this multiple times so no brainer
- focus on rings and bracelets while you wait for rg magic to see if that resolves your itch. Get the noeud, get the pave love or Juc. 

I am coming around to the 20s. I only have RC one. I don’t see myself getting a second as I find the 10s more wearable with my necklines and the 10s work better casually. You have a diamond guilloche 10 - do you wear it? If not, why not? I love the look of a 20 alternating but to me it is not an everyday piece if it is pave. I find the 20 pave more formal, especially with pave. It may just be me, as I can load on the rings, bracelets and earrings for everyday wear. But I find a blingy long necklace harder to pull off. So I rather save the bling for other areas. You may feel differently. If I were to get a 20 in rg I would love hammered and pave as it would be everyday wearable and still have interest with the hammered design. Second would a lighter stone like mop pave as it would give you variety on light/dark to complement your onyx.


----------



## glamourbag

nicole0612 said:


> Basic SOs (MTO), but I am glad to finally add these pieces after thinking about them for so long. WG GMOP 10 motif, 5 motif, Chalcedony magic WG earrings. I was planning to pair with WG pave, but inspired by the WG magic multicolor sets, I think I can pair chalcedony with GMOP for a casual look.
> 
> View attachment 5651470
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651471
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651472


Spectacular. This looks beautiful in white gold


----------



## EpiFanatic

nicole0612 said:


> Basic SOs (MTO), but I am glad to finally add these pieces after thinking about them for so long. WG GMOP 10 motif, 5 motif, Chalcedony magic WG earrings. I was planning to pair with WG pave, but inspired by the WG magic multicolor sets, I think I can pair chalcedony with GMOP for a casual look.
> 
> View attachment 5651470
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651471
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651472


@nicole0612 GMOP with WG is amazing. The WG pulls out the cool gray/charcoal colors from the GMOP.  I think VCA selected GMOP with much less green but just more dark and gray.  The other color I notice primarily is pink, which works so well with the gray.  Depending on the viewing angle and the light, the GMOP looks black, charcoal, light gray with pastel pinks, greens and blues and then some combination of gray, silver and white.  All cool colors.  When you have chance, can you take some mod shots?  Congratulations on such amazing pieces that you can wear in so many different combinations.  And the magic chalcedony earrings are just beautiful.  The WG lover in me is dying to see these IRL.


----------



## missie1

nicole0612 said:


> Basic SOs (MTO), but I am glad to finally add these pieces after thinking about them for so long. WG GMOP 10 motif, 5 motif, Chalcedony magic WG earrings. I was planning to pair with WG pave, but inspired by the WG magic multicolor sets, I think I can pair chalcedony with GMOP for a casual look.
> 
> View attachment 5651470
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651471
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651472


Here you go popping out the vault with another stunner.  I really like this  gmop wg combo.  It’s such a unique pairing and I’m loving how the saturation takes on a metallic hue against the wg.  I would love to see this with Perlee wg pieces.


----------



## nicole0612

I just realized that I promised to at least add a photo of the earrings so I can crop out my house clothes, but then I totally forgot! Let me add a picture now. I am holding them to my ear because I am wearing continuous hoops that are a little struggle to get off, but you get the idea!   We are going to Maui in a couple of days so I will have the chance to take some photos of the WG GMOP set in action if I take them with me.


----------



## A bottle of Red

@Notorious Pink  I can’t believe you gave up the Liane , it seemed so you! But I know you will find something incredible that you love and enjoy; just make sure to show us


----------



## tenshix

nicole0612 said:


> I just realized that I promised to at least add a photo of the earrings so I can crop out my house clothes, but then I totally forgot! Let me add a picture now. I am holding them to my ear because I am wearing continuous hoops that are a little struggle to get off, but you get the idea!   We are going to Maui in a couple of days so I will have the chance to take some photos of the WG GMOP set in action if I take them with me.
> 
> View attachment 5651604
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651605


Loooove!! I really do love the softness and opacity of the chalcedony, it’s so feminine and I think will be perfect for your time in Maui too with its shade of blue!! Also loving your art deco ring, thank you for sharing these mod shots with us!


----------



## jenayb

nicole0612 said:


> I just realized that I promised to at least add a photo of the earrings so I can crop out my house clothes, but then I totally forgot! Let me add a picture now. I am holding them to my ear because I am wearing continuous hoops that are a little struggle to get off, but you get the idea!   We are going to Maui in a couple of days so I will have the chance to take some photos of the WG GMOP set in action if I take them with me.
> 
> View attachment 5651604
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651605



You're gorgeous, and those earrings are amazing on you!


----------



## lynne_ross

nicole0612 said:


> I just realized that I promised to at least add a photo of the earrings so I can crop out my house clothes, but then I totally forgot! Let me add a picture now. I am holding them to my ear because I am wearing continuous hoops that are a little struggle to get off, but you get the idea!   We are going to Maui in a couple of days so I will have the chance to take some photos of the WG GMOP set in action if I take them with me.
> 
> View attachment 5651604
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651605


Those are gorgeous. Are they slight purple in real life? Love your ring too!


----------



## nicole0612

tenshix said:


> Loooove!! I really do love the softness and opacity of the chalcedony, it’s so feminine and I think will be perfect for your time in Maui too with its shade of blue!! Also loving your art deco ring, thank you for sharing these mod shots with us!


Thank you so much! The airy color is a departure for me, but a soft and cool tone seems so perfect for winter as well as for the beach. It was a big gamble to design this ring, so your kind words mean a lot! It is custom and not a true antique since it is really hard to find high quality diamonds of any size in older pieces, though I love the romanticism. I have been thinking about the design for years and finally went for it.


----------



## nicole0612

jenayb said:


> You're gorgeous, and those earrings are amazing on you!


Thank you! A treasured compliment coming from the stunning beauty herself, with the very best taste in jewelry


----------



## nicole0612

lynne_ross said:


> Those are gorgeous. Are they slight purple in real life? Love your ring too!


Thank you! As you know, I was sadly rejected for chalcedony in RG with alternating pave, as purple is one of my favorite colors and I felt that chalcedony in RG would bring out the lavender hues. I asked specifically for more lavender/blue toned stones (vs more white/grey toned) to match a photo of a dreamy 5 motif chalcedony I once tried on and saved as inspiration. I could only hope for the best, but I am happy with the result.


----------



## lynne_ross

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! As you know, I was sadly rejected for chalcedony in RG with alternating pave, as purple is one of my favorite colors and I felt that chalcedony in RG would bring out the lavender hues. I asked specifically for more lavender/blue toned stones (vs more white/grey toned) to match a photo of a dreamy 5 motif chalcedony I once tried on and saved as inspiration. I could only hope for the best, but I am happy with the result.


Can you share some pictures of the earrings close up when you have some sunlight?


----------



## nicole0612

lynne_ross said:


> Can you share some pictures of the earrings close up when you have some sunlight?


Sure! It will be July before any real sun here again sadly, so I will take a photo if I bring them to Hawaii; otherwise a moody and dark daylight photo here.


----------



## lynne_ross

nicole0612 said:


> Sure! It will be July before any real sun here again sadly, so I will take a photo if I bring them to Hawaii; otherwise a moody and dark daylight photo here.


I will settle for a moody pic then. Love to see them closer up.


----------



## tenshix

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you so much! The airy color is a departure for me, but a soft and cool tone seems so perfect for winter as well as for the beach. It was a big gamble to design this ring, so your kind words mean a lot! It is custom and not a true antique since it is really hard to find high quality diamonds of any size in older pieces, though I love the romanticism. I have been thinking about the design for years and finally went for it.


The fact that you designed the ring makes it even more amazing! I feel the same way about vintage pieces and personally am not knowledgeable or confident enough to know how to buy them well but have always admired the romanticism and the looks of older pieces too. Since yours was designed by selecting the stones yourselves no wonder it’s even more white and sparkly too!! It’s gorgeous, just like your style and suits you perfectly! Enjoy your vacation with all your new beauties


----------



## Notorious Pink

nicole0612 said:


> Basic SOs (MTO), but I am glad to finally add these pieces after thinking about them for so long. WG GMOP 10 motif, 5 motif, Chalcedony magic WG earrings. I was planning to pair with WG pave, but inspired by the WG magic multicolor sets, I think I can pair chalcedony with GMOP for a casual look.
> 
> View attachment 5651470
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651471
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651472


This is really stunning. I love the GMOP in wg...definitely need mod shots!


----------



## Notorious Pink

EpiFanatic said:


> Hope you don't mind me chiming in.  Your idea of a pave PG and hammered alternating sounds wonderful.
> 
> Versatility -  I think you do love bling, and the pave alhambra provides that.  Paired with the hammered, the pave motifs will pop.  It doesn't pop like WG pave pieces, but you don't expect it to.  Since it's all PG, the whole piece is more neutral and versatile.  PG on you is just stunning.  It has enough color to pop on your complexion, but still compliments you.  I think that is why you love the PG and onyx so much, which is such an inspired combination.  The black is edgy and pops, but the PG also allows it to blend with your complexion, but not too much.  TBH, I don't love WG pave alhambra as much as I like PG pave on you.  If you do WG pave, I would prefer frivole to alhambra.  And this would look amazing with your Noeud...
> 
> I totally agree with you about not preferring pop on alternating pieces, like malachite and pave.  I find the contrast too extreme, but that's exactly what many other love about it. It's all personal preference.  I prefer the alternating pave and similar shades, like @nicole0612's WG GMOP and pave.  The PG pave and hammered fits that category.  I would love to see such a piece.


I welcome your comments! I think the first thing I need to do is try on some WG pieces, which I haven’t done with this hair color. For the foreseeable future I am keeping it light (either this pale pink/mauve or going blond) and that does make a difference. I loooove PG but it would be nice to have another option. ATM I’m considering to SO PG Magic Pave Single Earrings and Pendant, WG Magic three Motif and some kind of necklace TBD, and Noeud. I have the PG Frivole earrings and pendant and a Frivole SO on order, so I probably wouldnt add more pieces after that. 

Lots to consider!


----------



## 880

Notorious Pink said:


> I welcome your comments! I think the first thing I need to do is try on some WG pieces, which I haven’t done with this hair color. For the foreseeable future I am keeping it light (either this pale pink/mauve or going blond) and that does make a difference. I loooove PG but it would be nice to have another option. ATM I’m considering to SO PG Magic Pave Single Earrings and Pendant, WG Magic three Motif and some kind of necklace TBD, and Noeud. I have the PG Frivole earrings and pendant and a Frivole SO on order, so I probably wouldnt add more pieces after that.
> 
> Lots to consider!


When I think of your moniker, your saturated pink color is the first that springs to mind, but I love all your looks 
having said that, i cannot quite imagine blond with PHW lol


----------



## Notorious Pink

lynne_ross said:


> Reading all your posts I would:
> - SO the rg magic earrings and pendant and sell the yg ones - rg will mix and match more with your other pieces and I have seen you post this multiple times so no brainer
> - focus on rings and bracelets while you wait for rg magic to see if that resolves your itch. Get the noeud, get the pave love or Juc.
> 
> I am coming around to the 20s. I only have RC one. I don’t see myself getting a second as I find the 10s more wearable with my necklines and the 10s work better casually. You have a diamond guilloche 10 - do you wear it? If not, why not? I love the look of a 20 alternating but to me it is not an everyday piece if it is pave. I find the 20 pave more formal, especially with pave. It may just be me, as I can load on the rings, bracelets and earrings for everyday wear. But I find a blingy long necklace harder to pull off. So I rather save the bling for other areas. You may feel differently. If I were to get a 20 in rg I would love hammered and pave as it would be everyday wearable and still have interest with the hammered design. Second would a lighter stone like mop pave as it would give you variety on light/dark to complement your onyx.


Agreed on your first two points, I just need to see the WG 3 motif first….

I love love love my 20. I never wear my pave/guilloche 10 and am in the process of letting it go. I guess its not enough pop *or* bling - it‘s just not enough and kind of disappears on me. I loved the 20 version when I tried it on, and that would have been better, but both the short length + the YG combo isn’t doing much for me. 

Blingy long necklace would be fine on me. Fine with formal, too. TBH I’m good with bling *everywhere* lol. The thing I have the least of is rings; Id love to have tons of earrings but not dying for more than a few rings. The Noeud is definitely it for that, and I wouldn’t add another ring for a while (which would probably be a WG piece)

I’m actually considering the 6 motif pave WG as well.…hmmm….


----------



## Notorious Pink

880 said:


> When I think of your moniker, your saturated pink color is the first that springs to mind, but I love all your looks
> having said that, i cannot quite imagine blond with PHW lol


Thanks sweetie. 
My first color was blond, from ages 14-20. 
When I do pink, they have to make it blond first…I always consider stopping there but always seem to keep going!
I promise when I try on the WG pieces I’ll take pics…I will need them to torture myself with, anyway.


----------



## DS2006

nicole0612 said:


> Basic SOs (MTO), but I am glad to finally add these pieces after thinking about them for so long. WG GMOP 10 motif, 5 motif, Chalcedony magic WG earrings. I was planning to pair with WG pave, but inspired by the WG magic multicolor sets, I think I can pair chalcedony with GMOP for a casual look.
> 
> View attachment 5651470
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651471
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651472


GMOP is absolutely gorgeous in wg!  I actually bought a SO pg and GMOP because the GMOP was so gorgeous, but the pg sadly is just not good on me, so I sold it to a friend who looks great in pg. VCA is so frustrating because GMOP in white gold shouldn't be a SO!  The chalcedony Magic earrings are so beautiful, too! Congrats on these beautiful pieces! (I love the ring, too, as you might expect!)


----------



## 880

DS2006 said:


> GMOP in white gold shouldn't be a SO


Is it an SO? I thought a saw quite a few pieces in NY, but now I’m not so sure


----------



## oceanblueapril

Is GMOP hard to take care of?  I was offered 10 motif rose gold GMOP. I am hesitated to buy due to some rumors that GMOP is high maintenance?


----------



## Notorious Pink

Tbh I *don’t know why* I don’t wear it. I mean, it’s beautiful. If I’m gonna sell it I should know why. Ugh, I don’t know what to do…

Playing…


----------



## purselovah91

Notorious Pink said:


> Tbh I *don’t know why* I don’t wear it. I mean, it’s beautiful. If I’m gonna sell it I should know why. Ugh, I don’t know what to do…
> 
> Playing…
> 
> View attachment 5652019
> 
> View attachment 5652020
> 
> View attachment 5652021
> 
> View attachment 5652022


If you're gonna sell it at a lost, there's probably no point. Not sure how well VCA retains value. You may want to do some research on that! It looks really nice


----------



## Notorious Pink

As opposed to…


----------



## Notorious Pink

purselovah91 said:


> If you're gonna sell it at a lost, there's probably no point. Not sure how well VCA retains value. You may want to do some research on that! It looks really nice


No loss based on the quote I got. Even after their %. They may have a buyer already.


----------



## 880

Notorious Pink said:


> Tbh I *don’t know why* I don’t wear it. I mean, it’s beautiful. If I’m gonna sell it I should know why. Ugh, I don’t know what to do…
> 
> Playing…
> 
> View attachment 5652019
> 
> View attachment 5652020
> 
> View attachment 5652021
> 
> View attachment 5652022


I think it’s beautiful on you and wouldn’t resell


----------



## purselovah91

Notorious Pink said:


> As opposed to…
> View attachment 5652028
> 
> View attachment 5652029


thisssss is it!!! i personally don't like having expensive things i never use... i find it stressful to take care of. i'd sell it while the market for vca is hot and use it towards something that makes your heart sing


----------



## oceanblueapril

Notorious Pink said:


> Tbh I *don’t know why* I don’t wear it. I mean, it’s beautiful. If I’m gonna sell it I should know why. Ugh, I don’t know what to do…
> 
> Playing…
> 
> View attachment 5652019
> 
> View attachment 5652020
> 
> View attachment 5652021
> 
> View attachment 5652022


So pretty on you.


----------



## BigAkoya

Notorious Pink said:


> Tbh I *don’t know why* I don’t wear it. I mean, it’s beautiful. If I’m gonna sell it I should know why. Ugh, I don’t know what to do…
> 
> Playing…
> 
> View attachment 5652019
> 
> View attachment 5652020
> 
> View attachment 5652021
> 
> View attachment 5652022


I agree, sell it.  Does not pop the way you like.

For me, it’s too much metal, no pop of color, and not enough bling. Just a chain, neither here nor there for me.

On the Frivole, before you buy the RG Frivole pave, I would suggest you try the WG Frivole pave.  It’s pure sparkly diamonds, the metal does not compete and takes a back set.  Super sparkle.

RG pave is nice too, but the look is much softer and blends with skin.  The RG also visually tints the diamonds ever so slightly.

I vote WG Frivole pave for super diamond sparkle.  It’s closer to high jewelry diamond look.

Try WG Frivole pave and see if you like it.

I think the WG and diamonds will be a beautiful contrast to all that pink you have going  on with your hair & skintone vs the RG and YG.

I think contrast is needed, which is why the onyx looks good on you… I love the contrast of pale pink and black.

For me, I don’t like my jewelry to blend in and match; I like my jewelry to pop and stand out.

Just my two cents.  Good luck!


----------



## Notorious Pink

BigAkoya said:


> I agree, sell it.  Does not pop the way you like.
> 
> For me, it’s too much metal, no pop of color, and not enough bling. Just a chain, neither here nor there for me.
> 
> On the Frivole, before you buy the RG Frivole pave, I would suggest you try the WG Frivole pave.  It’s pure sparkly diamonds, the metal does not compete and takes a back set.  Super sparkle.
> 
> RG pave is nice too, but the look is much softer and blends with skin.  The RG also visually tints the diamonds ever so slightly.
> 
> I vote WG Frivole pave for super diamond sparkle.  It’s closer to high jewelry diamond look.
> 
> Try WG Frivole pave and see if you like it.
> 
> I think the WG and diamonds will be a beautiful contrast to all that pink you have going  on with your hair & skintone vs the RG and YG.
> 
> I think contrast is needed, which is why the onyx looks good on you… I love the contrast of pale pink and black.
> 
> Good luck!


“too much metal, no pop of color, and not enough bling”

I’m laughing because I could pretty much hear you saying that when I put it on. It’s a “pretty princess” necklace, which I admire but does not work with my style. You’re right about the contrast.

Unfortunately, I already have the Pg Pave Frivole earrings and pendant set with the pink sapphire. The SO is a complementary piece that would match (large pave/sapphire clip pendant). 

The PG Frivole earrings are my “small” earrings, so I wouldn’t get another pair. I need bigger. I’m sure they’d be gorgeous in wg but I don’t know if I need both right now.

I guess I need to see how all other wg pieces look on me. I am trying not to come to the conclusion that I need to SO pave/onyx 20 lol, but not sure the gmop version is strong enough.

Time to go to the boutique and play! The Noeud will probably be my next piece, anyway, so no rush.


----------



## Notorious Pink

purselovah91 said:


> thisssss is it!!! i personally don't like having expensive things i never use... i find it stressful to take care of. i'd sell it while the market for vca is hot and use it towards something that makes your heart sing


It was weird COVID timing. By the time it arrived, my style had changed. I have a similar issue with a coat I bought which I’m now having reworked. How did I not notice before purchasing the coat that it screamed the style of (for you oldies out there). Ed Norton??!? Literally the same shape. Ugh.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Notorious Pink said:


> As opposed to…
> View attachment 5652028
> 
> View attachment 5652029


I love this. So edgy and it pops, but still casual and classy.  I keep going back to look at this. The RG actually gives the metal an antiquish vibe, and especially with the onyx. It is just the coolest color combo. Ugh. I want something with onyx and RG. (Reminding myself…this is not about me…)


----------



## EpiFanatic

Notorious Pink said:


> Tbh I *don’t know why* I don’t wear it. I mean, it’s beautiful. If I’m gonna sell it I should know why. Ugh, I don’t know what to do…
> 
> Playing…
> 
> View attachment 5652019
> 
> View attachment 5652020
> 
> View attachment 5652021
> 
> View attachment 5652022


It’s a gorgeous necklace but it isn’t as complementary to you as PG.  with your other pieces, I can see why you don’t reach for this one as much. I would sell it esp if you aren’t taking a loss.  Free up funds for something you want to wear.


----------



## BigAkoya

nicole0612 said:


> Basic SOs (MTO), but I am glad to finally add these pieces after thinking about them for so long. WG GMOP 10 motif, 5 motif, Chalcedony magic WG earrings. I was planning to pair with WG pave, but inspired by the WG magic multicolor sets, I think I can pair chalcedony with GMOP for a casual look.
> 
> View attachment 5651470
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651471
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651472


This is stunning!  Love love love all your new pieces!  Congratulations!


----------



## A bottle of Red

The onyx is a beautiful contrast on you @Notorious Pink  while the other one kind of blends in and is there.
I kind of see you more in a twenty than a 6 motif .


----------



## eternallove4bag

nicole0612 said:


> I just realized that I promised to at least add a photo of the earrings so I can crop out my house clothes, but then I totally forgot! Let me add a picture now. I am holding them to my ear because I am wearing continuous hoops that are a little struggle to get off, but you get the idea!   We are going to Maui in a couple of days so I will have the chance to take some photos of the WG GMOP set in action if I take them with me.
> 
> View attachment 5651604
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651605


Seriously stunning @nicole0612  the earrings look bomb on you and the ‘basic’ SO pieces are what I call divine! Many congrats girl!


----------



## Cliffslux

Notorious Pink said:


> As opposed to…
> View attachment 5652028
> 
> View attachment 5652029


This looks AMAZING with your hair and skin @Notorious Pink


----------



## nicole0612

tenshix said:


> The fact that you designed the ring makes it even more amazing! I feel the same way about vintage pieces and personally am not knowledgeable or confident enough to know how to buy them well but have always admired the romanticism and the looks of older pieces too. Since yours was designed by selecting the stones yourselves no wonder it’s even more white and sparkly too!! It’s gorgeous, just like your style and suits you perfectly! Enjoy your vacation with all your new beauties


Thank you! I love the romanticism and intricate handmade design of vintage pieces, but the stone quality and the wear and tear over time make finding the perfect piece like a needle in a haystack. I was lucky to get recommendations from a member in this group for a few jewelers who do custom projects and it worked out well, though it was actually a lot of work to make all of the approvals and changes to the design along the way. Decision paralysis sets in! The main stones all have sentimental value to me, so it makes the piece even more meaningful


----------



## nicole0612

Notorious Pink said:


> This is really stunning. I love the GMOP in wg...definitely need mod shots!


Thank you! Like you, I am starting to build my WG collection as it seems to suit my coloring more than it did in the past.


----------



## nicole0612

eternallove4bag said:


> Seriously stunning @nicole0612  the earrings look bomb on you and the ‘basic’ SO pieces are what I call divine! Many congrats girl!


Thank you  You are an inspiration for choosing MTO and SO pieces that are special and elevated, yet so wearable at the same time!


----------



## nicole0612

Notorious Pink said:


> Agreed on your first two points, I just need to see the WG 3 motif first….
> 
> I love love love my 20. I never wear my pave/guilloche 10 and am in the process of letting it go. I guess its not enough pop *or* bling - it‘s just not enough and kind of disappears on me. I loved the 20 version when I tried it on, and that would have been better, but both the short length + the YG combo isn’t doing much for me.
> 
> Blingy long necklace would be fine on me. Fine with formal, too. TBH I’m good with bling *everywhere* lol. The thing I have the least of is rings; Id love to have tons of earrings but not dying for more than a few rings. The Noeud is definitely it for that, and I wouldn’t add another ring for a while (which would probably be a WG piece)
> 
> I’m actually considering the 6 motif pave WG as well.…hmmm….


I can definitely see you with the pave 6 motif necklace. Remind me if you already have one of the pendant magic pave necklaces? If so, in what color? I think this is a great staple piece as well and can be layered with other pieces for a more statement look, but also seems easier to pair with earrings for everyday wear compared to the 6 motif. Though I can also see you wearing the 6 motif pave with single motif pave earrings, but may be too chaotic with the 3 motif earrings. It is so hard to coordinate metal colors when choosing pieces to have the ideal ability to mix and match.


----------



## nicole0612

DS2006 said:


> GMOP is absolutely gorgeous in wg!  I actually bought a SO pg and GMOP because the GMOP was so gorgeous, but the pg sadly is just not good on me, so I sold it to a friend who looks great in pg. VCA is so frustrating because GMOP in white gold shouldn't be a SO!  The chalcedony Magic earrings are so beautiful, too! Congrats on these beautiful pieces! (I love the ring, too, as you might expect!)


Thank you! I agree about GMOP, the GMOP in WG was one of the first pieces that sent me back to buying VCA WG after a long break. I have GMOP in RG as well, and while it is stunning, it is almost too neutral against my skin tone. I love how GMOP in WG is silvery with oil-slick rainbow shades vs more neutral colors. GMOP in PG looks amazing for most people, but I think my skin is just too fair and pink, so I look better with cooler tones. Thank you also for your advice when I decided to design the ring!


----------



## nicole0612

880 said:


> Is it an SO? I thought a saw quite a few pieces in NY, but now I’m not so sure


It is for most pieces, but the multi-color magic pieces come in WG with some GMOP motifs, as well as some non-alhambra pieces such as the butterfly pin in WG GMOP. The only regular line all-GMOP alhambra options that I know of are the alternating pave 5 motif and 20 motif, vintage pendant necklace and the magic necklace, though it can be MTO in most standard combos.


----------



## nicole0612

EpiFanatic said:


> It’s a gorgeous necklace but it isn’t as complementary to you as PG.  with your other pieces, I can see why you don’t reach for this one as much. I would sell it esp if you aren’t taking a loss.  Free up funds for something you want to wear.


@Notorious Pink I’m sure you have seen @eternallove4bag’s gorgeous alternating PG guilloche and pave bracelet; do you think this color combo is more “you”? I think it is stunning. Having had both PG guilloche and YG guilloche, PG guilloche is much shinier and pops more, while still being warm and feminine. It definitely reads as pink to me. Otherwise you could do the alternating onyx and pave RG 20 motif you mentioned. Since most boutiques are offering pave SO with only a metal change for no/minimal SO markup, either of these options should not be too painful depending on which you decide on.


----------



## Notorious Pink

nicole0612 said:


> @Notorious Pink I’m sure you have seen @eternallove4bag’s gorgeous alternating PG guilloche and pave bracelet; do you think this color combo is more “you”? I think it is stunning. Having had both PG guilloche and YG guilloche, PG guilloche is much shinier and pops more, while still being warm and feminine. It definitely reads as pink to me. Otherwise you could do the alternating onyx and pave RG 20 motif you mentioned. Since most boutiques are offering pave SO with only a metal change for no/minimal SO markup, either of these options should not be too painful depending on which you decide on.


Yes, I’ve seen it, and it’s gorgeous. I just don’t want to find myself in the situation I’m currently in (is it a “chain”? Not enough pop for me?). As for my options, I’m down to PG 20 pave alternating with either guilloche, hammered, gmop (and hopefully I can at least see that in person) or onyx. I could see myself wanting to layer the 20s as an option, which I don’t think would be a great idea with guilloche, though.


----------



## lisawhit

Notorious Pink said:


> Yes, I’ve seen it, and it’s gorgeous. I just don’t want to find myself in the situation I’m currently in (is it a “chain”? Not enough pop for me?). As for my options, I’m down to PG 20 pave alternating with either guilloche, hammered, gmop (and hopefully I can at least see that in person) or onyx. I could see myself wanting to layer the 20s as an option, which I don’t think would be a great idea with guilloche, though.


+1


----------



## jenayb

nicole0612 said:


> I just realized that I promised to at least add a photo of the earrings so I can crop out my house clothes, but then I totally forgot! Let me add a picture now. I am holding them to my ear because I am wearing continuous hoops that are a little struggle to get off, but you get the idea!   We are going to Maui in a couple of days so I will have the chance to take some photos of the WG GMOP set in action if I take them with me.
> 
> View attachment 5651604
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651605



I LOVE these on you!


----------



## nicole0612

jenayb said:


> I LOVE these on you!


Thank you! It is a departure for me, but I have been thinking about lavender toned chalcedony pieces for  the longest time. I finally decided that WG works on me after all, so the time is now!


----------



## nicole0612

Notorious Pink said:


> Yes, I’ve seen it, and it’s gorgeous. I just don’t want to find myself in the situation I’m currently in (is it a “chain”? Not enough pop for me?). As for my options, I’m down to PG 20 pave alternating with either guilloche, hammered, gmop (and hopefully I can at least see that in person) or onyx. I could see myself wanting to layer the 20s as an option, which I don’t think would be a great idea with guilloche, though.


I totally agree with you. For somewhat different reasons, I feel like for a pave necklace is best without guilloche even though it is gorgeous. My personal reason is that if I invest in this piece, I want to be able to wear it freely; layer it with others, toss it in my handbag for later, not worrying about any wear and tear; no situations where I do not wear it because of weather or potential for damage. I personally love alternating pave and hammered and alternating pave and MOP, but don’t you worry that would have the same effect on you of not being enough pop? They would be stunning, but subtle, more so than the guilloche that you already know is not quite it for you. I think it makes the most sense to try on the GMOP alternating 20 motif, and then you can decide if slightly more contrast would do the trick (onyx), or if you are happy with the GMOP. The nice thing about GMOP is that you can easily take a photo at a certain angle or lighting so it looks like onyx, at least for some of the motifs, so I think you could get a good idea both options.


----------



## Notorious Pink

nicole0612 said:


> I totally agree with you. For somewhat different reasons, I feel like for a pave necklace is best without guilloche even though it is gorgeous. My personal reason is that if I invest in this piece, I want to be able to wear it freely; layer it with others, toss it in my handbag for later, not worrying about any wear and tear; no situations where I do not wear it because of weather or potential for damage. I personally love alternating pave and hammered and alternating pave and MOP, but don’t you worry that would have the same effect on you of not being enough pop? They would be stunning, but subtle, more so than the guilloche that you already know is not quite it for you. I think it makes the most sense to try on the GMOP alternating 20 motif, and then you can decide if slightly more contrast would do the trick (onyx), or if you are happy with the GMOP. The nice thing about GMOP is that you can easily take a photo at a certain angle or lighting so it looks like onyx, at least for some of the motifs, so I think you could get a good idea both options.


Yes, WMOP is not on my list. It’s beautiful, but not enough pop. 
I have my PG onyx alternating bracelet and just love it. I’ll have to remember to bring it when I try on the gmop alternating…but I’m thinking theres a reason I went to the trouble of ordering the onyx.


----------



## nicole0612

Notorious Pink said:


> Yes, WMOP is not on my list. It’s beautiful, but not enough pop.
> I have my PG onyx alternating bracelet and just love it. I’ll have to remember to bring it when I try on the gmop alternating…but I’m thinking theres a reason I went to the trouble of ordering the onyx.


I have no idea why I read WMOP as one of the options. Must have been a psychological slip on my part since I personally like the combination, but I agree that it would not suit your needs here. Everything is pointing to onyx alternating with rose gold pavé as the best option, but you might as well try on the GMOP alternating since it is available to try.


----------



## nicole0612

Notorious Pink said:


> Yes, WMOP is not on my list. It’s beautiful, but not enough pop.
> I have my PG onyx alternating bracelet and just love it. I’ll have to remember to bring it when I try on the gmop alternating…but I’m thinking theres a reason I went to the trouble of ordering the onyx.


Somehow, I still see the pave magic 6 motif or long pendant as more “you”, so maybe consider that first?


----------



## Notorious Pink

nicole0612 said:


> Somehow, I still see the pave magic 6 motif or long pendant as more “you”, so maybe consider that first?


Ah, my psychic friend! The list I sent to my SA of what I want to see:

Wg Magic 3 motif pave (SA says she has one to see)
Wg Magic 6 motif pave (SA is looking) 
Wg Magic pendant (not available right now)
Wg 20 motif guilloche (might have one to see)
Wg 20 motif onyx/pave (Bringing hers)
Pg 20 motif gmop/pave (getting one to see)

Also asked to see both 2 motif earrings but none available.

I also want to confirm my ring size for the Noeud.

Going Thursday! I will take pics!


----------



## missie1

Notorious Pink said:


> Ah, my psychic friend! The list I sent to my SA of what I want to see:
> 
> Wg Magic 3 motif pave (SA says she has one to see)
> Wg Magic 6 motif pave (SA is looking)
> Wg Magic pendant (not available right now)
> Wg 20 motif guilloche (might have one to see)
> Wg 20 motif onyx/pave (Bringing hers)
> Pg 20 motif gmop/pave (getting one to see)
> 
> Also asked to see both 2 motif earrings but none available.
> 
> I also want to confirm my ring size for the Noeud.
> 
> Going Thursday! I will take pics!


I can’t wait to see the pics as this is great variety to get visuals of.


----------



## nicole0612

Notorious Pink said:


> Ah, my psychic friend! The list I sent to my SA of what I want to see:
> 
> Wg Magic 3 motif pave (SA says she has one to see)
> Wg Magic 6 motif pave (SA is looking)
> Wg Magic pendant (not available right now)
> Wg 20 motif guilloche (might have one to see)
> Wg 20 motif onyx/pave (Bringing hers)
> Pg 20 motif gmop/pave (getting one to see)
> 
> Also asked to see both 2 motif earrings but none available.
> 
> I also want to confirm my ring size for the Noeud.
> 
> Going Thursday! I will take pics!


This is exciting news! I am looking forward to hearing what you think of the various pieces when you try them on. I have a feeling that one or two of these pieces will jump out as the perfect missing piece to your collection.


----------



## marbella8

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! It is a departure for me, but I have been thinking about lavender toned chalcedony pieces for  the longest time. I finally decided that WG works on me after all, so the time is now!


I love these on you. As you know, lol, WG and MOP don’t work for me either around my face, totally wash me out, but the chalcedony has warmth. They are gorgeous on you.

I’ve been wearing white gold for the last year for a change, but mostly bracelets, and loving it, coming from someone who loves 18k or higher pieces that look bold and ethnic.

I can’t wait to see the pictures in sun!

Have fun beautiful!


----------



## stephbb9

Notorious Pink said:


> Ah, my psychic friend! The list I sent to my SA of what I want to see:
> 
> Wg Magic 3 motif pave (SA says she has one to see)
> Wg Magic 6 motif pave (SA is looking)
> Wg Magic pendant (not available right now)
> Wg 20 motif guilloche (might have one to see)
> Wg 20 motif onyx/pave (Bringing hers)
> Pg 20 motif gmop/pave (getting one to see)
> 
> Also asked to see both 2 motif earrings but none available.
> 
> I also want to confirm my ring size for the Noeud.
> 
> Going Thursday! I will take pics!


I saw a lot of these and the winners for me where:
PG GMOP alternating 20 motifs and bracelet and WG Guilloché 20 motifs and bracelet.
I think you should start by the necklace to make sure you get the correct earrings to match.
Personally I got the Hammered PG VA earrings as they go with all my other pieces and I am thinking of the RG Pave VA. However all of these are stunning with diamond studs too! Especially the WG guilloché!
I don’t like my earrings to overpower my set.


----------



## stephbb9

Does anyone know if they are currently approving turquoise pieces?
I am looking for WG or YG or RG Turquoise alternating pave bracelet and maybe necklace next. 
My SA in France initially said it was possible in December then now she said they can’t produce much of turquoise or lapis pieces in VA Alhambra.
Not sure if I would get the same answer in the US?


----------



## nicole0612

marbella8 said:


> I love these on you. As you know, lol, WG and MOP don’t work for me either around my face, totally wash me out, but the chalcedony has warmth. They are gorgeous on you.
> 
> I’ve been wearing white gold for the last year for a change, but mostly bracelets, and loving it, coming from someone who loves 18k or higher pieces that look bold and ethnic.
> 
> I can’t wait to see the pictures in sun!
> 
> Have fun beautiful!


Thank you! Isn’t it fun to try something new with fashion or jewelry and find that it actually works? Thank you for the vacation wishes; unfortunately we are all sick, so likely just laying low and resting!



stephbb9 said:


> Does anyone know if they are currently approving turquoise pieces?
> I am looking for WG or YG or RG Turquoise alternating pave bracelet and maybe necklace next.
> My SA in France initially said it was possible in December then now she said they can’t produce much of turquoise or lapis pieces in VA Alhambra.
> Not sure if I would get the same answer in the US?


It is not possible unfortunately. You can be put on a list for the 20 motif alternating pave and turquoise necklace, but you are the best judge of whether you are likely to get one. I hope so for you!


----------



## stephbb9

nicole0612 said:


> It is not possible unfortunately. You can be put on a list for the 20 motif alternating pave and turquoise necklace, but you are the best judge of whether you are likely to get one. I hope so for you!


I was told that even the necklace wasn’t possible (not even on a list) right now. My SA said in December that it was possible so I am sad! I didn’t think that the situation would changed so fast. I have spent even more since that.


----------



## nicole0612

stephbb9 said:


> I was told that even the necklace wasn’t possible (not even on a list) right now. My SA said in December that it was possible so I am sad! I didn’t think that the situation would changed so fast. I have spent even more since that.


So sorry to hear that!


----------



## marbella8

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! Isn’t it fun to try something new with fashion or jewelry and find that it actually works? Thank you for the vacation wishes; unfortunately we are all sick, so likely just laying low and resting!


Oh no! Feel better soon, hugs!


----------



## westcoastgal

Notorious Pink said:


> Playing…
> 
> View attachment 5652019
> 
> View attachment 5652020
> 
> View attachment 5652021
> 
> View attachment 5652022


It is gorgeous on you. If you don’t wear it, it’s ok to let it go. Sometimes I have not worn things for a while and then started really wearing them all of a sudden. But if you’ve never worn it then it might just sit (which is fine too). If I had never really worn it I would probably let it go.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Ok ok ok, I went in today and tried a bunch of things on. Fortunately or not, there wasn’t much I didnt love. 

The first thing I noticed was that Onyx - as opposed to *anything* else - is really good on me. And onyx in WG with the pave alternating is pop with pop. In fact, trying that on first and then the rg version with GMOP the contrast is stark - I love both, but for different reasons. 

My SO 3 motif - which I’m really careful about posting here - is so good on me, when I tried on the wg pave 3 motif the pave one looked *smaller* in comparison. Like I had to hold up my bottom onyx motif next to the onyx pave bottom motif to make sure that they are the same size.

With that said about the onyx, I would not order 20 RG onyx alternating with pave. It’s just too similar to what I have, and I want the option to layer with my rg onyx. The gmop, while not as much of a pop on me, is still very pretty, and will work fine with my PG onyx pieces. I might order Magic Pave PG earrings to go with that, and would probably do a pendant as well.

I also tried on the Cosmos and Two Butterfly rings, and now am absolutely sure the Noeud is for me.

My only issues are that it will definitely take several years to acquire all of these pieces, and which order I should add each. SA is pushing for the 3 motif pave earrings first. After that, maybe the 20 pg alternating or the Noeud. Then the PG Magic set, I think. Then a wg necklace (not sure which - need to try on a few more times and a few other options to be certain)

WG Pics first, then PG. Sorry, I know it’s a lot!


----------



## ShadowComet

Wow stunning!! I love 3 motifs WG on you


----------



## sjunky13

nicole0612 said:


> Basic SOs (MTO), but I am glad to finally add these pieces after thinking about them for so long. WG GMOP 10 motif, 5 motif, Chalcedony magic WG earrings. I was planning to pair with WG pave, but inspired by the WG magic multicolor sets, I think I can pair chalcedony with GMOP for a casual look.
> 
> View attachment 5651470
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651471
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651472


so so stunning! I said this on fb, you are really enabling the wg and grey!! Look at those silvery rainbows!!!!


----------



## sjunky13

Notorious Pink said:


> Ok ok ok, I went in today and tried a bunch of things on. Fortunately or not, there wasn’t much I didnt love.
> 
> The first thing I noticed was that Onyx - as opposed to *anything* else - is really good on me. And onyx in WG with the pave alternating is pop with pop. In fact, trying that on first and then the rg version with GMOP the contrast is stark - I love both, but for different reasons.
> 
> My SO 3 motif - which I’m really careful about posting here - is so good on me, when I tried on the wg pave 3 motif the pave one looked *smaller* in comparison. Like I had to hold up my bottom onyx motif next to the onyx pave bottom motif to make sure that they are the same size.
> 
> With that said about the onyx, I would not order 20 RG onyx alternating with pave. It’s just too similar to what I have, and I want the option to layer with my rg onyx. The gmop, while not as much of a pop on me, is still very pretty, and will work fine with my PG onyx pieces. I might order Magic Pave PG earrings to go with that, and would probably do a pendant as well.
> 
> I also tried on the Cosmos and Two Butterfly rings, and now am absolutely sure the Noeud is for me.
> 
> My only issues are that it will definitely take several years to acquire all of these pieces, and which order I should add each. SA is pushing for the 3 motif pave earrings first. After that, maybe the 20 pg alternating or the Noeud. Then the PG Magic set, I think. Then a wg necklace (not sure which - need to try on a few more times and a few other options to be certain)
> 
> WG Pics first, then PG. Sorry, I know it’s a lot!
> 
> View attachment 5654984
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654985
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654989
> 
> View attachment 5654986
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654987
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654988
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654990
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654991
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654992
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654993
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654994


Well, I feel I have known you for a while. You have always loved big blingy earrings and it was your signature thing. I don't know if you have got away from that? The pave 3 motif are absolutely stunning on you. That's my first choice! While I adore PG and GMOP, it is pretty on you, but not as fab as the Pave / Onyx. WOW! 
I would get  Pave magic 3 motif 
20 motif Onyx pave
Magic Pave.

I would not buy anything until you commit to a hair color. As it stands now the Pave and WG goes very very well with your coloring. Will you be a cool or warm blond? Also I need to do your makeup! LOL. Pretty canvas! 
I saw you SO the Frivole clip in pink gold, you have a 3 piece set with onyx and PG. I really feel the wg pave compliments what you have and is a set on it's own. 

I can't get over those 3 motif pave earrings! You need them.


----------



## doloresmia

sjunky13 said:


> Well, I feel I have known you for a while. You have always loved big blingy earrings and it was your signature thing. I don't know if you have got away from that? The pave 3 motif are absolutely stunning on you. That's my first choice! While I adore PG and GMOP, it is pretty on you, but not as fab as the Pave / Onyx. WOW!
> I would get  Pave magic 3 motif
> 20 motif Onyx pave
> Magic Pave.
> 
> I would not buy anything until you commit to a hair color. As it stands now the Pave and WG goes very very well with your coloring. Will you be a cool or warm blond? Also I need to do your makeup! LOL. Pretty canvas!
> I saw you SO the Frivole clip in pink gold, you have a 3 piece set with onyx and PG. I really feel the wg pave compliments what you have and is a set on it's own.
> 
> I can't get over those 3 motif pave earrings! You need them.


Absolutely voice of wisdom on the 3  motif! YAS @Notorious Pink listen @sjunky13


----------



## 7777777

What is the price point of the Noeud ring, USA?


----------



## lynne_ross

Notorious Pink said:


> Ok ok ok, I went in today and tried a bunch of things on. Fortunately or not, there wasn’t much I didnt love.
> 
> The first thing I noticed was that Onyx - as opposed to *anything* else - is really good on me. And onyx in WG with the pave alternating is pop with pop. In fact, trying that on first and then the rg version with GMOP the contrast is stark - I love both, but for different reasons.
> 
> My SO 3 motif - which I’m really careful about posting here - is so good on me, when I tried on the wg pave 3 motif the pave one looked *smaller* in comparison. Like I had to hold up my bottom onyx motif next to the onyx pave bottom motif to make sure that they are the same size.
> 
> With that said about the onyx, I would not order 20 RG onyx alternating with pave. It’s just too similar to what I have, and I want the option to layer with my rg onyx. The gmop, while not as much of a pop on me, is still very pretty, and will work fine with my PG onyx pieces. I might order Magic Pave PG earrings to go with that, and would probably do a pendant as well.
> 
> I also tried on the Cosmos and Two Butterfly rings, and now am absolutely sure the Noeud is for me.
> 
> My only issues are that it will definitely take several years to acquire all of these pieces, and which order I should add each. SA is pushing for the 3 motif pave earrings first. After that, maybe the 20 pg alternating or the Noeud. Then the PG Magic set, I think. Then a wg necklace (not sure which - need to try on a few more times and a few other options to be certain)
> 
> WG Pics first, then PG. Sorry, I know it’s a lot!
> 
> View attachment 5654984
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654985
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654989
> 
> View attachment 5654986
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654987
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654988
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654990
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654991
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654992
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654993
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654994


Everything looks stunning. The wg really pops on you. Though I find the wg looks more dressed up/formal than the rg. So make sure you can wear daily and it is not a dress up only piece.


----------



## EpiFanatic

@Notorious Pink 
I was so wrong. Love the WG onyx and pave on you. The 3 motif WG pave knocks my socks off.  Can’t wait for these pieces to happen.


----------



## tenshix

Notorious Pink said:


> Ok ok ok, I went in today and tried a bunch of things on. Fortunately or not, there wasn’t much I didnt love.
> 
> The first thing I noticed was that Onyx - as opposed to *anything* else - is really good on me. And onyx in WG with the pave alternating is pop with pop. In fact, trying that on first and then the rg version with GMOP the contrast is stark - I love both, but for different reasons.
> 
> My SO 3 motif - which I’m really careful about posting here - is so good on me, when I tried on the wg pave 3 motif the pave one looked *smaller* in comparison. Like I had to hold up my bottom onyx motif next to the onyx pave bottom motif to make sure that they are the same size.
> 
> With that said about the onyx, I would not order 20 RG onyx alternating with pave. It’s just too similar to what I have, and I want the option to layer with my rg onyx. The gmop, while not as much of a pop on me, is still very pretty, and will work fine with my PG onyx pieces. I might order Magic Pave PG earrings to go with that, and would probably do a pendant as well.
> 
> I also tried on the Cosmos and Two Butterfly rings, and now am absolutely sure the Noeud is for me.
> 
> My only issues are that it will definitely take several years to acquire all of these pieces, and which order I should add each. SA is pushing for the 3 motif pave earrings first. After that, maybe the 20 pg alternating or the Noeud. Then the PG Magic set, I think. Then a wg necklace (not sure which - need to try on a few more times and a few other options to be certain)
> 
> WG Pics first, then PG. Sorry, I know it’s a lot!
> 
> View attachment 5654984
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654985
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654989
> 
> View attachment 5654986
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654987
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654988
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654990
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654991
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654992
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654993
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654994


Everything is gorgeous on you!! The WG really does pop and the 3 motif pave looks DIVINE on you. Like pure royalty. I also love how the 20 GMOP alternating looks stacked with your PG onyx. I have to agree that it’s just the right amount of subtle difference and having onyx alternating would be too much black with the existing onyx. Manifesting for you to get all your dream pieces in time. They look absolutely fabulous on you


----------



## missie1

Notorious Pink said:


> Ok ok ok, I went in today and tried a bunch of things on. Fortunately or not, there wasn’t much I didnt love.
> 
> The first thing I noticed was that Onyx - as opposed to *anything* else - is really good on me. And onyx in WG with the pave alternating is pop with pop. In fact, trying that on first and then the rg version with GMOP the contrast is stark - I love both, but for different reasons.
> 
> My SO 3 motif - which I’m really careful about posting here - is so good on me, when I tried on the wg pave 3 motif the pave one looked *smaller* in comparison. Like I had to hold up my bottom onyx motif next to the onyx pave bottom motif to make sure that they are the same size.
> 
> With that said about the onyx, I would not order 20 RG onyx alternating with pave. It’s just too similar to what I have, and I want the option to layer with my rg onyx. The gmop, while not as much of a pop on me, is still very pretty, and will work fine with my PG onyx pieces. I might order Magic Pave PG earrings to go with that, and would probably do a pendant as well.
> 
> I also tried on the Cosmos and Two Butterfly rings, and now am absolutely sure the Noeud is for me.
> 
> My only issues are that it will definitely take several years to acquire all of these pieces, and which order I should add each. SA is pushing for the 3 motif pave earrings first. After that, maybe the 20 pg alternating or the Noeud. Then the PG Magic set, I think. Then a wg necklace (not sure which - need to try on a few more times and a few other options to be certain)
> 
> WG Pics first, then PG. Sorry, I know it’s a lot!
> 
> View attachment 5654984
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654985
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654989
> 
> View attachment 5654986
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654987
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654988
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654990
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654991
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654992
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654993
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654994


I absolutely love the pave 3 motif earrings on you.  They are the star out of everything imo.  I love the way the gmop and onyx 20s look layered together.  So very chic.  I don’t love the onyx wg even though it pops it feels stark and very severe. I can’t wait to see what you order.


----------



## lisawhit

Notorious Pink said:


> Ok ok ok, I went in today and tried a bunch of things on. Fortunately or not, there wasn’t much I didnt love.
> 
> The first thing I noticed was that Onyx - as opposed to *anything* else - is really good on me. And onyx in WG with the pave alternating is pop with pop. In fact, trying that on first and then the rg version with GMOP the contrast is stark - I love both, but for different reasons.
> 
> My SO 3 motif - which I’m really careful about posting here - is so good on me, when I tried on the wg pave 3 motif the pave one looked *smaller* in comparison. Like I had to hold up my bottom onyx motif next to the onyx pave bottom motif to make sure that they are the same size.
> 
> With that said about the onyx, I would not order 20 RG onyx alternating with pave. It’s just too similar to what I have, and I want the option to layer with my rg onyx. The gmop, while not as much of a pop on me, is still very pretty, and will work fine with my PG onyx pieces. I might order Magic Pave PG earrings to go with that, and would probably do a pendant as well.
> 
> I also tried on the Cosmos and Two Butterfly rings, and now am absolutely sure the Noeud is for me.
> 
> My only issues are that it will definitely take several years to acquire all of these pieces, and which order I should add each. SA is pushing for the 3 motif pave earrings first. After that, maybe the 20 pg alternating or the Noeud. Then the PG Magic set, I think. Then a wg necklace (not sure which - need to try on a few more times and a few other options to be certain)
> 
> WG Pics first, then PG. Sorry, I know it’s a lot!
> 
> View attachment 5654984
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654985
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654989
> 
> View attachment 5654986
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654987
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654988
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654990
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654991
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654992
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654993
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654994


all of these are gorgeous on you!


----------



## MyHjourney

echoing what previous commenters have said! GET THE 3 MOTIF PAVE EARRINGS!!!
they are the most fabulous on you  the rest are beautiful as well but that was the absolute standout for me.
I would also go for the noeud ring cause it can go with a mix of metals!


----------



## Notorious Pink

7777777 said:


> What is the price point of the Noeud ring, USA?


I think it’s around $32k


----------



## Notorious Pink

ShadowComet said:


> Wow stunning!! I love 3 motifs WG on you





doloresmia said:


> Absolutely voice of wisdom on the 3  motif! YAS @Notorious Pink listen @sjunky13





lynne_ross said:


> Everything looks stunning. The wg really pops on you. Though I find the wg looks more dressed up/formal than the rg. So make sure you can wear daily and it is not a dress up only piece.





EpiFanatic said:


> @Notorious Pink
> I was so wrong. Love the WG onyx and pave on you. The 3 motif WG pave knocks my socks off.  Can’t wait for these pieces to happen.





tenshix said:


> Everything is gorgeous on you!! The WG really does pop and the 3 motif pave looks DIVINE on you. Like pure royalty. I also love how the 20 GMOP alternating looks stacked with your PG onyx. I have to agree that it’s just the right amount of subtle difference and having onyx alternating would be too much black with the existing onyx. Manifesting for you to get all your dream pieces in time. They look absolutely fabulous on you





missie1 said:


> I absolutely love the pave 3 motif earrings on you.  They are the star out of everything imo.  I love the way the gmop and onyx 20s look layered together.  So very chic.  I don’t love the onyx wg even though it pops it feels stark and very severe. I can’t wait to see what you order.





lisawhit said:


> all of these are gorgeous on you!





MyHjourney said:


> echoing what previous commenters have said! GET THE 3 MOTIF PAVE EARRINGS!!!
> they are the most fabulous on you  the rest are beautiful as well but that was the absolute standout for me.
> I would also go for the noeud ring cause it can go with a mix of metals!



It’s a consensus on the 3 Motif first! Thank you so much, wonderful ladies!!! 

@lynne_ross I get your point on the 3 motif being formal, although my SA wears hers all the time. I think it actually looked great with the Vince cashmere sweater and Nili Lotan pants I was wearing (wardrobe staples I have in several colors and pair with with Valentino or Brunello combat boots all winter) so it was easier for me to visualize (I wore a dressy top underneath to help me see that option as well).

@tenshix thank you ~ yes, it would be too much black to do the 20 alternating, I like the variety of texture there. 

@missie1 yes I agree. In person it did look great, but am not 100% convinced on either wg necklace. Right now all I have in WG is the 2022 pendant and a riviera necklace which I absolutely never wear (it was a gift from my very sweet husband for our 10th anniversary). I always consider having it remade with an alternating stone because I don’t love the setting on me and a row of diamonds doesnt really float my boat. But it would work with the 3 motif when needed. That’s why the wg necklace is last (I will have to see what I wind up getting and wearing between now and then).


----------



## Notorious Pink

sjunky13 said:


> Well, I feel I have known you for a while. You have always loved big blingy earrings and it was your signature thing. I don't know if you have got away from that? The pave 3 motif are absolutely stunning on you. That's my first choice! While I adore PG and GMOP, it is pretty on you, but not as fab as the Pave / Onyx. WOW!
> I would get  Pave magic 3 motif
> 20 motif Onyx pave
> Magic Pave.
> 
> I would not buy anything until you commit to a hair color. As it stands now the Pave and WG goes very very well with your coloring. Will you be a cool or warm blond? Also I need to do your makeup! LOL. Pretty canvas!
> I saw you SO the Frivole clip in pink gold, you have a 3 piece set with onyx and PG. I really feel the wg pave compliments what you have and is a set on it's own.
> 
> I can't get over those 3 motif pave earrings! You need them.


Yes, we’ve known each other for years!!! And you are right about the bling.  I will forever be about the bling! 

Hahahaha I don’t know if I will *ever* commit to a hair color! But I will not be going back to red. When I was much younger, with my natural color or blonde (and that shade varied too), wg was fine on me. I am a full makeup girl (I post my face more on IG and it pretty much matches my hair) and would LOVE to play!!! 

Yes, I did SO the clip, and I have the earrings and pendant. I think the 3 motif will be first. The Magic pave in PG (earrings and pendant) is, in my mind, a separate thing, as I plan to order them to replace the YG set as I continue to let go of my YG pieces. These pieces are all so expensive, I think it’s a matter of what I do not have in my collection first (WG earrings, VCA ring, alternating 20, etc) and after that adding mix and match pieces. 

I had asked my SA about these Bouton d’Or earrings but I don’t think she loves them. And I don’t want too many bicolored metal pieces. I think these would be waaaaaay down the road.


----------



## BigAkoya

Notorious Pink said:


> Ok ok ok, I went in today and tried a bunch of things on. Fortunately or not, there wasn’t much I didnt love.
> 
> The first thing I noticed was that Onyx - as opposed to *anything* else - is really good on me. And onyx in WG with the pave alternating is pop with pop. In fact, trying that on first and then the rg version with GMOP the contrast is stark - I love both, but for different reasons.
> 
> My SO 3 motif - which I’m really careful about posting here - is so good on me, when I tried on the wg pave 3 motif the pave one looked *smaller* in comparison. Like I had to hold up my bottom onyx motif next to the onyx pave bottom motif to make sure that they are the same size.
> 
> With that said about the onyx, I would not order 20 RG onyx alternating with pave. It’s just too similar to what I have, and I want the option to layer with my rg onyx. The gmop, while not as much of a pop on me, is still very pretty, and will work fine with my PG onyx pieces. I might order Magic Pave PG earrings to go with that, and would probably do a pendant as well.
> 
> I also tried on the Cosmos and Two Butterfly rings, and now am absolutely sure the Noeud is for me.
> 
> My only issues are that it will definitely take several years to acquire all of these pieces, and which order I should add each. SA is pushing for the 3 motif pave earrings first. After that, maybe the 20 pg alternating or the Noeud. Then the PG Magic set, I think. Then a wg necklace (not sure which - need to try on a few more times and a few other options to be certain)
> 
> WG Pics first, then PG. Sorry, I know it’s a lot!
> 
> View attachment 5654984
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654985
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654989
> 
> View attachment 5654986
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654987
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654988
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654990
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654991
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654992
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654993
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654994


Hi!  I think you know my vote.  The WG pave is stunning, like high jewelry.  PG is ok, but I personally think it looks a bit soft.  I say go for bold.

For what it’s worth, I would get the Frivole set in WG pave.  It’s stunning. I would skip the PG pave to try and match that pendant.

You will not tire of WG (or platinun) pave as you may YG or PG.  With WG, it is all about the bling.  The design and diamonds are the star, no metal to compete.

Good luck.


----------



## jenayb

Notorious Pink said:


> Yes, we’ve known each other for years!!! And you are right about the bling.  I will forever be about the bling!
> 
> Hahahaha I don’t know if I will *ever* commit to a hair color! But I will not be going back to red. When I was much younger, with my natural color or blonde (and that shade varied too), wg was fine on me. I am a full makeup girl (I post my face more on IG and it pretty much matches my hair) and would LOVE to play!!!
> 
> Yes, I did SO the clip, and I have the earrings and pendant. I think the 3 motif will be first. The Magic pave in PG (earrings and pendant) is, in my mind, a separate thing, as I plan to order them to replace the YG set as I continue to let go of my YG pieces. These pieces are all so expensive, I think it’s a matter of what I do not have in my collection first (WG earrings, VCA ring, alternating 20, etc) and after that adding mix and match pieces.
> 
> I had asked my SA about these Bouton d’Or earrings but I don’t think she loves them. And I don’t want too many bicolored metal pieces. I think these would be waaaaaay down the road.
> 
> View attachment 5655324



I have always loved these earrings (this whole collection, really) and I think these would look SO amazing with your hair. I know they are down the road for you, but I totally see you rocking these!


----------



## glamourbag

Notorious Pink said:


> Ok ok ok, I went in today and tried a bunch of things on. Fortunately or not, there wasn’t much I didnt love.
> 
> The first thing I noticed was that Onyx - as opposed to *anything* else - is really good on me. And onyx in WG with the pave alternating is pop with pop. In fact, trying that on first and then the rg version with GMOP the contrast is stark - I love both, but for different reasons.
> 
> My SO 3 motif - which I’m really careful about posting here - is so good on me, when I tried on the wg pave 3 motif the pave one looked *smaller* in comparison. Like I had to hold up my bottom onyx motif next to the onyx pave bottom motif to make sure that they are the same size.
> 
> With that said about the onyx, I would not order 20 RG onyx alternating with pave. It’s just too similar to what I have, and I want the option to layer with my rg onyx. The gmop, while not as much of a pop on me, is still very pretty, and will work fine with my PG onyx pieces. I might order Magic Pave PG earrings to go with that, and would probably do a pendant as well.
> 
> I also tried on the Cosmos and Two Butterfly rings, and now am absolutely sure the Noeud is for me.
> 
> My only issues are that it will definitely take several years to acquire all of these pieces, and which order I should add each. SA is pushing for the 3 motif pave earrings first. After that, maybe the 20 pg alternating or the Noeud. Then the PG Magic set, I think. Then a wg necklace (not sure which - need to try on a few more times and a few other options to be certain)
> 
> WG Pics first, then PG. Sorry, I know it’s a lot!
> 
> View attachment 5654984
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654985
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654989
> 
> View attachment 5654986
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654987
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654988
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654990
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654991
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654992
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654993
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654994


SO So SO gorgeous ... all of them but I really have to say I LOVE white gold on you and the 3 motif are a total NEED and MIST HAVE! I adore the onyx wg on you too. Ohhhh Im of little help.


----------



## DS2006

Notorious Pink said:


> Ok ok ok, I went in today and tried a bunch of things on. Fortunately or not, there wasn’t much I didnt love.
> 
> The first thing I noticed was that Onyx - as opposed to *anything* else - is really good on me. And onyx in WG with the pave alternating is pop with pop. In fact, trying that on first and then the rg version with GMOP the contrast is stark - I love both, but for different reasons.
> 
> My SO 3 motif - which I’m really careful about posting here - is so good on me, when I tried on the wg pave 3 motif the pave one looked *smaller* in comparison. Like I had to hold up my bottom onyx motif next to the onyx pave bottom motif to make sure that they are the same size.
> 
> With that said about the onyx, I would not order 20 RG onyx alternating with pave. It’s just too similar to what I have, and I want the option to layer with my rg onyx. The gmop, while not as much of a pop on me, is still very pretty, and will work fine with my PG onyx pieces. I might order Magic Pave PG earrings to go with that, and would probably do a pendant as well.
> 
> I also tried on the Cosmos and Two Butterfly rings, and now am absolutely sure the Noeud is for me.
> 
> My only issues are that it will definitely take several years to acquire all of these pieces, and which order I should add each. SA is pushing for the 3 motif pave earrings first. After that, maybe the 20 pg alternating or the Noeud. Then the PG Magic set, I think. Then a wg necklace (not sure which - need to try on a few more times and a few other options to be certain)
> 
> WG Pics first, then PG. Sorry, I know it’s a lot!
> 
> View attachment 5654984
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654985
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654989
> 
> View attachment 5654986
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654987
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654988
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654990
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654991
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654992
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654993
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654994


Wow, everything you posted was GORGEOUS!!! Honestly, the PG/Pave/GMOP looks fabulous with your PG/Onyx! I thought it would!  Then, the WG/Onyx/Pave and all WG/Pave are a TOTALLY different look and really spectacular!  Even though it's onyx again, it's so different from the PG that you could really have both! But certainly, the WG/Pave 3 motifs with the Magic pendant would be great to have to wear alone or combined with the WG/Onyx/pave 20!

I love WG onyx for myself, but you are fortunate to look great in both! I think white metals and pave are always a little more formal or dressy looking than yg and pg, so it makes sense to have some of both!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Notorious Pink said:


> Ok ok ok, I went in today and tried a bunch of things on. Fortunately or not, there wasn’t much I didnt love.
> 
> The first thing I noticed was that Onyx - as opposed to *anything* else - is really good on me. And onyx in WG with the pave alternating is pop with pop. In fact, trying that on first and then the rg version with GMOP the contrast is stark - I love both, but for different reasons.
> 
> My SO 3 motif - which I’m really careful about posting here - is so good on me, when I tried on the wg pave 3 motif the pave one looked *smaller* in comparison. Like I had to hold up my bottom onyx motif next to the onyx pave bottom motif to make sure that they are the same size.
> 
> With that said about the onyx, I would not order 20 RG onyx alternating with pave. It’s just too similar to what I have, and I want the option to layer with my rg onyx. The gmop, while not as much of a pop on me, is still very pretty, and will work fine with my PG onyx pieces. I might order Magic Pave PG earrings to go with that, and would probably do a pendant as well.
> 
> I also tried on the Cosmos and Two Butterfly rings, and now am absolutely sure the Noeud is for me.
> 
> My only issues are that it will definitely take several years to acquire all of these pieces, and which order I should add each. SA is pushing for the 3 motif pave earrings first. After that, maybe the 20 pg alternating or the Noeud. Then the PG Magic set, I think. Then a wg necklace (not sure which - need to try on a few more times and a few other options to be certain)
> 
> WG Pics first, then PG. Sorry, I know it’s a lot!
> 
> View attachment 5654984
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654985
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654989
> 
> View attachment 5654986
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654987
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654988
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654990
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654991
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654992
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654993
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654994


@Notorious Pink Everything looks fabulous on you, and I mean EVERYTHING! But, like everyone has already said, I would definitely prioritize the WG pave 3-motif earrings above everything else. They look phenomenal on you and then you could pair it with either the WG magic pave pendant or the 20-motif in pave/onyx, or even wear it solo. I am all about wearing earrings solo these days because I feel the earrings can be such a statement piece on their own that you don’t need any necklace to go with them. Well, most days anyway.

I understand you moving away from YG. I went through my entire phase of wearing only WG to YG to RG. But, I do love the idea of having all three metals if you already own them because even though I will always be a RG girl at heart, I have begun to wear my WG and YG pieces too. I am even mixing metals. My point is, please only let go of the YG magic pave earrings and pendant if you are absolutely sure you will never wear them. For most of us our tastes are constantly evolving, so having a small collection of pieces in all three metals may not be a bad idea. Since you already have amazing pieces in RG and YG, I would just add a few key pieces in WG and then enjoy them before letting go of any existing pieces. How bomb would a small collection of WG pieces be if it just consisted of - An alternating pave 20 motif or pave magic pendant, the pave 3 motif earrings, the Noued ring and maybe a WG pave bracelet (either clover or three row)? Wow! I can now perfectly visualize these pieces on you and girl, they look SPECTACULAR!


----------



## kelsenia

Notorious Pink said:


> Ok ok ok, I went in today and tried a bunch of things on. Fortunately or not, there wasn’t much I didnt love.
> 
> The first thing I noticed was that Onyx - as opposed to *anything* else - is really good on me. And onyx in WG with the pave alternating is pop with pop. In fact, trying that on first and then the rg version with GMOP the contrast is stark - I love both, but for different reasons.
> 
> My SO 3 motif - which I’m really careful about posting here - is so good on me, when I tried on the wg pave 3 motif the pave one looked *smaller* in comparison. Like I had to hold up my bottom onyx motif next to the onyx pave bottom motif to make sure that they are the same size.
> 
> With that said about the onyx, I would not order 20 RG onyx alternating with pave. It’s just too similar to what I have, and I want the option to layer with my rg onyx. The gmop, while not as much of a pop on me, is still very pretty, and will work fine with my PG onyx pieces. I might order Magic Pave PG earrings to go with that, and would probably do a pendant as well.
> 
> I also tried on the Cosmos and Two Butterfly rings, and now am absolutely sure the Noeud is for me.
> 
> My only issues are that it will definitely take several years to acquire all of these pieces, and which order I should add each. SA is pushing for the 3 motif pave earrings first. After that, maybe the 20 pg alternating or the Noeud. Then the PG Magic set, I think. Then a wg necklace (not sure which - need to try on a few more times and a few other options to be certain)
> 
> WG Pics first, then PG. Sorry, I know it’s a lot!
> 
> View attachment 5654984
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654985
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654989
> 
> View attachment 5654986
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654987
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654988
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654990
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654991
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654992
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654993
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654994


what about pink mop alternating 20 in RG? now that would be STUNNING in combo with the onyx pg. would also be pretty with your pink sapphire frivole earrings.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

sjunky13 said:


> Well, I feel I have known you for a while. You have always loved big blingy earrings and it was your signature thing. I don't know if you have got away from that? The pave 3 motif are absolutely stunning on you. That's my first choice! While I adore PG and GMOP, it is pretty on you, but not as fab as the Pave / Onyx. WOW!
> I would get  Pave magic 3 motif
> 20 motif Onyx pave
> Magic Pave.
> 
> I would not buy anything until you commit to a hair color. As it stands now the Pave and WG goes very very well with your coloring. Will you be a cool or warm blond? Also I need to do your makeup! LOL. Pretty canvas!
> I saw you SO the Frivole clip in pink gold, you have a 3 piece set with onyx and PG. I really feel the wg pave compliments what you have and is a set on it's own.
> 
> I can't get over those 3 motif pave earrings! You need them.


+1 those pave 3 motif earrings are just beyond!!! Absolutely stunning! And then get the onyx pave 20 motif ❤️


----------



## cayman718

Notorious Pink said:


> Ok ok ok, I went in today and tried a bunch of things on. Fortunately or not, there wasn’t much I didnt love.
> 
> The first thing I noticed was that Onyx - as opposed to *anything* else - is really good on me. And onyx in WG with the pave alternating is pop with pop. In fact, trying that on first and then the rg version with GMOP the contrast is stark - I love both, but for different reasons.
> 
> My SO 3 motif - which I’m really careful about posting here - is so good on me, when I tried on the wg pave 3 motif the pave one looked *smaller* in comparison. Like I had to hold up my bottom onyx motif next to the onyx pave bottom motif to make sure that they are the same size.
> 
> With that said about the onyx, I would not order 20 RG onyx alternating with pave. It’s just too similar to what I have, and I want the option to layer with my rg onyx. The gmop, while not as much of a pop on me, is still very pretty, and will work fine with my PG onyx pieces. I might order Magic Pave PG earrings to go with that, and would probably do a pendant as well.
> 
> I also tried on the Cosmos and Two Butterfly rings, and now am absolutely sure the Noeud is for me.
> 
> My only issues are that it will definitely take several years to acquire all of these pieces, and which order I should add each. SA is pushing for the 3 motif pave earrings first. After that, maybe the 20 pg alternating or the Noeud. Then the PG Magic set, I think. Then a wg necklace (not sure which - need to try on a few more times and a few other options to be certain)
> 
> WG Pics first, then PG. Sorry, I know it’s a lot!
> 
> View attachment 5654984
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654985
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654989
> 
> View attachment 5654986
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654987
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654988
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654990
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654991
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654992
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654993
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654994


Everything is beautiful but I keep going back to look at the pics of the Magic 3 motif pave earrings with the Magic pave pendant.  The pairing is beyond gorgeous!!!


----------



## KristinS

Notorious Pink said:


> Ok ok ok, I went in today and tried a bunch of things on. Fortunately or not, there wasn’t much I didnt love.
> 
> The first thing I noticed was that Onyx - as opposed to *anything* else - is really good on me. And onyx in WG with the pave alternating is pop with pop. In fact, trying that on first and then the rg version with GMOP the contrast is stark - I love both, but for different reasons.
> 
> My SO 3 motif - which I’m really careful about posting here - is so good on me, when I tried on the wg pave 3 motif the pave one looked *smaller* in comparison. Like I had to hold up my bottom onyx motif next to the onyx pave bottom motif to make sure that they are the same size.
> 
> With that said about the onyx, I would not order 20 RG onyx alternating with pave. It’s just too similar to what I have, and I want the option to layer with my rg onyx. The gmop, while not as much of a pop on me, is still very pretty, and will work fine with my PG onyx pieces. I might order Magic Pave PG earrings to go with that, and would probably do a pendant as well.
> 
> I also tried on the Cosmos and Two Butterfly rings, and now am absolutely sure the Noeud is for me.
> 
> My only issues are that it will definitely take several years to acquire all of these pieces, and which order I should add each. SA is pushing for the 3 motif pave earrings first. After that, maybe the 20 pg alternating or the Noeud. Then the PG Magic set, I think. Then a wg necklace (not sure which - need to try on a few more times and a few other options to be certain)
> 
> WG Pics first, then PG. Sorry, I know it’s a lot!
> 
> View attachment 5654984
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654985
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654989
> 
> View attachment 5654986
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654987
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654988
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654990
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654991
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654992
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654993
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654994


The 3 motif earrings are beyond beautiful on you. I am in total agreement with your SA’s recommendation - you should order these first.


----------



## nicole0612

A few quick Chalcedony photos as promised. Internet on Maui is really limited so I have been forced to really relax while out and about here.


----------



## tenshix

nicole0612 said:


> A few quick Chalcedony photos as promised. Internet on Maui is really limited so I have been forced to really relax while out and about here.
> 
> View attachment 5656478
> 
> 
> View attachment 5656479


Beautiful on you Nicole!!   Enjoy your vacation!!


----------



## lynne_ross

nicole0612 said:


> A few quick Chalcedony photos as promised. Internet on Maui is really limited so I have been forced to really relax while out and about here.
> 
> View attachment 5656478
> 
> 
> View attachment 5656479


Enjoy your trip! Beautiful pics.


----------



## nicole0612

Thank you my friends!


----------



## allanrvj

nicole0612 said:


> A few quick Chalcedony photos as promised. Internet on Maui is really limited so I have been forced to really relax while out and about here.
> 
> View attachment 5656478
> 
> 
> View attachment 5656479


You so pretty


----------



## nicole0612

allanrvj said:


> You so pretty


Wow, thank you!!


----------



## glamourbag

nicole0612 said:


> A few quick Chalcedony photos as promised. Internet on Maui is really limited so I have been forced to really relax while out and about here.
> 
> View attachment 5656478
> 
> 
> View attachment 5656479


These are stunning on you!


----------



## nicole0612

glamourbag said:


> These are stunning on you!


Thank you! I was so unsure venturing into unknown territory with WG, Chalcedony and Magic size, all pretty new to me, but I think I really lucked out with a pretty shade on this pair!


----------



## EpiFanatic

nicole0612 said:


> A few quick Chalcedony photos as promised. Internet on Maui is really limited so I have been forced to really relax while out and about here.
> 
> View attachment 5656478
> 
> 
> View attachment 5656479


You look regal. It’s stunning on you.


----------



## lvmon

nicole0612 said:


> A few quick Chalcedony photos as promised. Internet on Maui is really limited so I have been forced to really relax while out and about here.
> 
> View attachment 5656478
> 
> 
> View attachment 5656479


Stunning, enjoy your holidays …


----------



## eternallove4bag

nicole0612 said:


> A few quick Chalcedony photos as promised. Internet on Maui is really limited so I have been forced to really relax while out and about here.
> 
> View attachment 5656478
> 
> 
> View attachment 5656479


Magic earrings look sooooooo good on you @nicole0612 Have an amazing vacay!


----------



## nicole0612

You are all so sweet! Thank you for making me feel confident in branching out into WG and magic! I think that easing into magic earrings with a more subtle color was definitely the right choice for me. The magic earring thread enabled me to take the plunge!


----------



## Hikar1

I hope this is the right place to ask, but is the combo of grep mop vintage Alhambra earrings in rose gold a special order, or do they offer it in stores? I don't live nearby a vca store, so haven't had a chance to go there and ask myself. Thanks in advance!


----------



## missie1

nicole0612 said:


> A few quick Chalcedony photos as promised. Internet on Maui is really limited so I have been forced to really relax while out and about here.
> 
> View attachment 5656478
> 
> 
> View attachment 5656479


Beautiful enjoy your trip.


----------



## nicole0612

missie1 said:


> Beautiful enjoy your trip.


Thank you! The baby is sick so we are coming home early. He should be fine in a few days hopefully. We are grateful to have gotten in lots of sun and good food on our mini vacation


----------



## missie1

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! The baby is sick so we are coming home early. He should be fine in a few days hopefully. We are grateful to have gotten in lots of sun and good food on our mini vacation


Aww for sick baby but at least got to enjoy sunshine


----------



## nicole0612

missie1 said:


> Aww for sick baby but at least got to enjoy sunshine


Absolutely!! Thank you!


----------



## Alena21

My favourite thread to visit in the VCA forum! Pity I haven't had the time recently.
Everything here is gorgeous. @nicole0612 congratulations! The chalcedony and grey mother of pearl in WG are so beautiful. Love them on you.


----------



## nicole0612

Alena21 said:


> My favourite thread to visit in the VCA forum! Pity I haven't had the time recently.
> Everything here is gorgeous. @nicole0612 congratulations! The chalcedony and grey mother of pearl in WG are so beautiful. Love them on you.


Thank you very much Alena! I love this thread as well, it is wonderful for ideas and inspiration for new combinations. I am someone who really benefits from seeing images to determine what will work best for me. I really like how both the Chalcedony and the GMOP in WG turned out. In WG, the GMOP looks more like the silvery/purple/green tones I am used to seeing in Tahitian pearls, with no brown/warm undertone. I also think that the Chalcedony works well in the magic size, because the milder color of the stone shows up a bit more in the larger size.


----------



## Alena21

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you very much Alena! I love this thread as well, it is wonderful for ideas and inspiration for new combinations. I am someone who really benefits from seeing images to determine what will work best for me. I really like how both the Chalcedony and the GMOP in WG turned out. In WG, the GMOP looks more like the silvery/purple/green tones I am used to seeing in Tahitian pearls, with no brown/warm undertone. I also think that the Chalcedony works well in the magic size, because the milder color of the stone shows up a bit more in the larger size.


Yes, I don't have time to go through all the posts. I'm just looking at the pictures. Stunning!


----------



## Alena21

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you very much Alena! I love this thread as well, it is wonderful for ideas and inspiration for new combinations. I am someone who really benefits from seeing images to determine what will work best for me. I really like how both the Chalcedony and the GMOP in WG turned out. In WG, the GMOP looks more like the silvery/purple/green tones I am used to seeing in Tahitian pearls, with no brown/warm undertone. I also think that the Chalcedony works well in the magic size, because the milder color of the stone shows up a bit more in the larger


Chalcedony is gorgeous with your hair and skin tone. Perfection.


----------



## nicole0612

Alena21 said:


> Chalcedony is gorgeous with your hair and skin tone. Perfection.


Thank you!


----------



## rosebean

nicole0612 said:


> Basic SOs (MTO), but I am glad to finally add these pieces after thinking about them for so long. WG GMOP 10 motif, 5 motif, Chalcedony magic WG earrings. I was planning to pair with WG pave, but inspired by the WG magic multicolor sets, I think I can pair chalcedony with GMOP for a casual look.
> 
> View attachment 5651470
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651471
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651472


Beautiful GMOP and Chalcedony, they look wonderful together.


----------



## nicole0612

rosebean said:


> Beautiful GMOP and Chalcedony, they look wonderful together.


Thank you very much! So kind of you to say.


----------



## sjunky13

Notorious Pink said:


> Yes, we’ve known each other for years!!! And you are right about the bling.  I will forever be about the bling!
> 
> Hahahaha I don’t know if I will *ever* commit to a hair color! But I will not be going back to red. When I was much younger, with my natural color or blonde (and that shade varied too), wg was fine on me. I am a full makeup girl (I post my face more on IG and it pretty much matches my hair) and would LOVE to play!!!
> 
> Yes, I did SO the clip, and I have the earrings and pendant. I think the 3 motif will be first. The Magic pave in PG (earrings and pendant) is, in my mind, a separate thing, as I plan to order them to replace the YG set as I continue to let go of my YG pieces. These pieces are all so expensive, I think it’s a matter of what I do not have in my collection first (WG earrings, VCA ring, alternating 20, etc) and after that adding mix and match pieces.
> 
> I had asked my SA about these Bouton d’Or earrings but I don’t think she loves them. And I don’t want too many bicolored metal pieces. I think these would be waaaaaay down the road.
> 
> View attachment 5655324


Looks like everyone loves those 3 motifs! Plus they go with any hair color.


----------



## Hlover88

Hello there, 
My mother lost one of her earring. It was a vintage Alhambra turquoise. Is it possible to special order only one earring? Or would it be possible to turn that one earring into a pendant/ring (by VCA of course). 
Thank you for your help


----------



## missie1

Hlover88 said:


> Hello there,
> My mother lost one of her earring. It was a vintage Alhambra turquoise. Is it possible to special order only one earring? Or would it be possible to turn that one earring into a pendant/ring (by VCA of course).
> Thank you for your help


I heard that you can request to have another one made if lost but not sure how true that is.  I would contact SA and inquire what’s process for rested stones.  I know they will replace turquoise on existing pieces.


----------



## may3545

Hlover88 said:


> Hello there,
> My mother lost one of her earring. It was a vintage Alhambra turquoise. Is it possible to special order only one earring? Or would it be possible to turn that one earring into a pendant/ring (by VCA of course).
> Thank you for your help


I have lost an earring before, and VCA was able to replace it for 60% of current retail. I sent in the single earring to VCA, and it took about a month or so to get the full pair back.


----------



## Hlover88

may3545 said:


> I have lost an earring before, and VCA was able to replace it for 60% of current retail. I sent in the single earring to VCA, and it took about a month or so to get the full pair back.


Thanks for your reply. Was yours a rested stone as well? 
Also, you received back a new set of earrings with the old serial number or they created only a single earring to add it to your current piece? 
Just worried about the end looks as it is an old piece and the beading is a bit flatter VS the new very rounded beads


----------



## may3545

Hlover88 said:


> Thanks for your reply. Was yours a rested stone as well?
> Also, you received back a new set of earrings with the old serial number or they created only a single earring to add it to your current piece?
> Just worried about the end looks as it is an old piece and the beading is a bit flatter VS the new very rounded beads


Hi again,

Mine was a recent mop vintage, so the replacement was just made to match the single earring.  I don’t know how it will work with rested stones. Definitely reach out to customer service or an SA. Hope it works out!


----------



## Ylesiya

Hlover88 said:


> Hello there,
> My mother lost one of her earring. It was a vintage Alhambra turquoise. Is it possible to special order only one earring? Or would it be possible to turn that one earring into a pendant/ring (by VCA of course).
> Thank you for your help



VCA offers a pairing service for such cases where one side is lost. However, certain pieces have to be sent to flagship stores for this. In my case I had to forward my piece to London to pass it to London SA to get an approval from HQ. Only recently I received a quotation for this service. The pair is pure alhambra mop, which is a retired model. I was said that the old earring will be taken back and a brand new pair will be made. Not sure about TQ but this service definitely exists. I would suggest to reach out to someone a bit more senior with such a request.


----------



## littlecollector

nicole0612 said:


> Basic SOs (MTO), but I am glad to finally add these pieces after thinking about them for so long. WG GMOP 10 motif, 5 motif, Chalcedony magic WG earrings. I was planning to pair with WG pave, but inspired by the WG magic multicolor sets, I think I can pair chalcedony with GMOP for a casual look.
> 
> View attachment 5651470
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651471
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651472


The contrast between the grey MOP and the light chalcedony. So beautiful.


----------



## nicole0612

littlecollector said:


> The contrast between the grey MOP and the light chalcedony. So beautiful.


Thank you so much!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Hello everyone. New to this thread. 

I noticed a letterwood piece online. However, when I called they said it's sold out/discontinued. 

Has anyone had luck getting letterwood approved as a special order recently? 
​


----------



## jenayb

peacelovesequin said:


> Hello everyone. New to this thread.
> 
> I noticed a letterwood piece online. However, when I called they said it's sold out/discontinued.
> 
> Has anyone had luck getting letterwood approved as a special order recently?
> ​



Are you referring to the Magic pendant below? I purchased one... oh, I think a couple years back at the boutique. It's still available, but Letterwood is not readily available as an SO option, no. 









						Magic Alhambra long necklace, 1 motif - VCARO3M700 - Van Cleef & Arpels
					

Magic Alhambra long necklace, 1 motif, 18K rose gold, bois d’amourette.




					www.vancleefarpels.com


----------



## LenaDuree

jenayb said:


> Are you referring to the Magic pendant below? I purchased one... oh, I think a couple years back at the boutique. It's still available, but Letterwood is not readily available as an SO option, no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magic Alhambra long necklace, 1 motif - VCARO3M700 - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> Magic Alhambra long necklace, 1 motif, 18K rose gold, bois d’amourette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com


This probably won’t help much but when I was in Dubai recently they had a ton of letterwood magic pendants and the sales associate said it is extremely common for their store to have stock. I’m not sure where you are located though so this might not be useful to you!


----------



## peacelovesequin

jenayb said:


> Are you referring to the Magic pendant below? I purchased one... oh, I think a couple years back at the boutique. It's still available, but Letterwood is not readily available as an SO option, no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magic Alhambra long necklace, 1 motif - VCARO3M700 - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> Magic Alhambra long necklace, 1 motif, 18K rose gold, bois d’amourette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com



Yes @jenayb, this was it. Thank you for your response. 




LenaDuree said:


> This probably won’t help much but when I was in Dubai recently they had a ton of letterwood magic pendants and the sales associate said it is extremely common for their store to have stock. I’m not sure where you are located though so this might not be useful to you!



@LenaDuree I'm US based but I appreciate this information.


----------

